#xubuntu 2007-06-04
<W8TAH> hi folkz - how active / stable is the ubuntu development of XMMS at this point?
<Jester45> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Jester45> !info xxms
<ubotu> Package xxms does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jester45> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<maxamillion> W8TAH: as far as i know they just recompile it from the debian souces
<maxamillion> sources*
<Jester45> thats the version its at
<W8TAH> ok -
<W8TAH> it was dropped from the gentoo tree recently for lack of development
<W8TAH> and i was curious if i should go that route on xubuntu or look at something else
<maxamillion> W8TAH: i don't think that ubuntu actually does much development for xmms, i think they might patch it in some cases when needed, but no upstream devel
<W8TAH> is upstream active or not?
<maxamillion> W8TAH: well i'm pretty sure debian will always develop it and ubuntu uses their upstream (active) code, so i think xubuntu would suite you nicely
<Jester45> yea if they find a bug with it thats only happens with *buntu then they might patch but they dont add code to the offical xmms source
<Seveas> upstream xmms is dead
<W8TAH> im sorry -- i misspoke - is upstream for xmms active - -im alreay on xubuntu
<W8TAH> ahh - -ok
<Seveas> in ubuntu it will be ditched soon
<W8TAH> thats what i was lookin for
<W8TAH> so whats the recomended replacement?
<Seveas> glad I coud help :)
<Seveas> audacious, beep-media-player, whatver you fancy
<W8TAH> :)
<W8TAH> ok - -thanks -- i knew upstream in portage for xmms had died i wasnt sure if it was global or just portage
<maxamillion> Seveas: xmms upstream official project is dead, but i was under the impression it was still being worked on within debian
<maxamillion> W8TAH: well i know official upstream of xmms died long ago
<W8TAH> ok - thats the info i needed -- i'll look at other options
<maxamillion> W8TAH: i think distros have just been keeping it due to its popularity
<W8TAH> ya - im sure
<W8TAH> i'll have a look at other replacements - -
<maxamillion> W8TAH: there is xmms2 .... the gtk2+ port, i believe its developed by the original xmms team
<maxamillion> !info xmms2
<W8TAH> is it active?
<ubotu> Package xmms2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<maxamillion> W8TAH: lemme get you a link
<W8TAH> cool
<maxamillion> W8TAH: http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Main_Page
<W8TAH> thanks a ton
<maxamillion> np
<Jester45> hummm....
<Seveas> xmms2 is only slightly more alive than xmms
<W8TAH> ugh
<W8TAH> thats not good
<Seveas> not bad either
<Seveas> enough decent mediaplayers :)
<Pumpernickel> It's "stable". ^^
<maxamillion> Seveas: it would be nice if ubuntu would make other media player's packages work though
* maxamillion has been waiting 3 releases for a 64-bit package of beep media to function
<Seveas> maxamillion, how about audacious?
<Jester45> anyone think they could tell my why hdparm says -t = 416 kb/s and -T 79mb/s
<maxamillion> Seveas: never touched it ... i use exaile now
<maxamillion> Jester45: no clue
<maxamillion> Seveas: i will look into it though
<Shaba1> hello
<Shaba1> any advice on getting a xubutu installation to recognize a pcmcia wireless card
<TheSheep> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<vidd_> Shaba1, does the card show up in "sudo network-admin"?
<Shaba1> hold on I will look
<Shaba1> ok tht started a dialog box
<Shaba1> which I have filled out with my essid before
<Shaba1> how do I find out if it is recognising the card
<Shaba1> because I do not see any lights on the card at all
<vidd_> in comand line do iwconfig
<Shaba1> trying vidd
<Shaba1> hold on
<Shaba1> Ok I have an entry under eth1
<vidd> does it say access point followed by "Invalid" or a MAC address?
<Shaba1> invalid
<vidd> is there a power button on this card?
<Shaba1> I do not think so
<Shaba1> but let me chec to make sre
<vidd> is it a linksys "g" card?
<Shaba1> b/g
<vidd> *groan*.....
<Shaba1> and no power button
<vidd> it is a bcm43xx chipset....
* vidd had trouble with that one two...
<vidd> i threw it across the room and now i cant find it....=] 
<Shaba1> broadcome 4306
<vidd> all you need to do is get the firmware for it....
<vidd> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Shaba1> will that work with out a net connection
<vidd> then sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<vidd> uhh...no....you need to be connected
<Shaba1> vidd
<Shaba1> well that is the problem is it not?
<BadSneakers> it'll fit on a floppy
<vidd> BadSneakers, have you done it that way?
<Shaba1> ok I am on windows
<Shaba1> right now
<Shaba1> iwht my other laptop
<Shaba1> anyway I can download that
<Shaba1> and use a usp key
<BadSneakers> i downloaded the firmware from "someplace"  not sure where
<vidd> Shaba1, let me find the .deb for ya....
<BadSneakers> and it worked like a charm
<vidd> so you can get that on a disk and then run the deb
<BadSneakers> i downloaded on a windows box and used a usb drive to get it onto linux
<BadSneakers> this seems familiar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2723540
<vidd> Shaba1, you using edgy, fiesty or dapper?
<Shaba1> I have know idea
<Shaba1> its the xubuntu intall
<Shaba1> but I can find out the version number quickely
<vidd> ok
<Shaba1> 4.3.9.99
<BadSneakers> feisty 7.04 is what I'm running
<maxamillion> Shaba1: that's going to be the xfce version, not the xubuntu version
<vidd> kk
<maxamillion> Shaba1: can you tell me what the command "uname -r" says?
<Shaba1> hold on
<maxamillion> k
<Shaba1> 2.6.17-10-generic
<vidd> that sounds pretty fiesty to me
<Shaba1> and???
<maxamillion> vidd: no ... that's edgy
<vidd> dam
<maxamillion> vidd: feisty is 2.6.20
<Jester45> no to me becuase fiesty has -15 and -16 kernels
<Jester45> edgy im guessing
<Jester45> o darn you beat me to it
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> i don't ever worry about the update revision version, just the actaul kernel release version :)
<Shaba1> whicever
<Shaba1> sorry guys
<Shaba1> I promised this laptop to someone friday
<vidd> how the heck do you get a .deb from the universe so this guy can get his bcm43xx card to work?
<Shaba1> I wold put windwos on it but id tode not have a disc
<Shaba1> does not have a disc
<maxamillion> vidd: packages.ubuntu.com
<Shaba1> but all they need to do is check email
<Shaba1> so  I figure xubuntu
<maxamillion> Shaba1: do you have a wired internet connection to it so you are able to download things?
<Shaba1> now I cannot get that to work with the wireless cared in it
<Shaba1> no
<Shaba1> yes I do
<maxamillion> ah
<Jester45> you said you had usb right
<Shaba1> but is there ayway to just download it to a usb key
<maxamillion> well, yes ... but its probable that you will need other dependencies
<Jester45> maxamillion: look to see and have him downoad it also
<vidd> no...no other deps...i dont believe....
<Shaba1> ggrrr
<Shaba1> guys
<Shaba1> I appreciate the help
<Shaba1> but can you people come to a consinsous
<Shaba1> Instead of being the Harvard Debating society
<vidd> im working on it....
<vidd> you have ix86 arch?
<maxamillion> vidd: what about bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<Jester45> its a good thing, at least sometimes becuase someone might think of a better way of doing somthing
<Jester45> while trying to install wouldnt it tell him he needs the packages and then he can get it from there
<vidd> i got it....just need to know if he need ix86, ppc, or something else
<vidd> Shaba1, vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads
<vidd> i uploaded the deb file there
* vidd might as well....he's going to need it when he gets gutsy
<vidd> Shaba1, you got it now?
<Shaba1> cvhecking
<Shaba1> checking rather
<vidd> you *shouldnt* need any other file....
<vidd> let me know when you have it installed on the laptop, and ill tell ya the next step
<maxamillion> Shaba1: you know how to install .deb files?
<Shaba1> 404 error vidd
<Jester45> http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb
<vidd> ya getting it?
<vidd> once it is installed, use the command line and type: sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Shaba1> I hope that is it
<Shaba1> becasue it only saved at 21 kb
<vidd> just one step after that....
<vidd> its a small file
<vidd> it is only a driver...and its compressed
<Shaba1> ok first think
<Shaba1> thing
<Shaba1> how do Ifind the usb drive
<vidd> uhhh.... maxamillion ?
<vidd> Shaba1, open thundar
<vidd> *thunar
<vidd> it *should* be listed on the left side
<vidd> do you see it?
<Shaba1> applications menu-->system submenu---> thundar file manager
<Shaba1> ok now what
<vidd> do you see your usb drive on the left?
<Shaba1> yeah
<Shaba1> looking for that file now
<vidd> click it
<vidd> then drag the file to the desktop....or open it in thunar
<Shaba1> got it open now
<vidd> once you open it, you will click "install" then enter your password
<Shaba1> in thundar
<vidd> is it installing?
<Shaba1> says its finished installing
<vidd> good....close it, and you can remove the usb drive
<Jester45> right click and eject before removing
<vidd> next, use the command line and type: sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<vidd> Jester45, edgy handled umounting the drive when you just pull it out correctly
<Shaba1> vidd
<vidd> yeah?
<Shaba1> Resolving svit.epfl.ch... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution
<vidd> ....
<Shaba1> hello
<vidd> you have the windows disk that came wityh this card?
<Shaba1> nope
<vidd> wonderbar....
<vidd> ok....let me get the file you need uploasded....
<Shaba1> they daugher jut gave me the laptop and the powersupply and the disk that has drivers and diagnostics but not windows
<Shaba1> otherwise I would not have even bothred with xubuntu
<vidd> so you have the driver disk for the wireless card?
<Shaba1> no
<Shaba1> I think the wireless care was and add on
<Shaba1> its dell also
<vidd> ok...then let me find the right driver
<Shaba1> but I thin it was added after sening
<Shaba1> after the got it
<vidd> http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<Shaba1> btw
<vidd> yeah?
<Shaba1> yes I do understand networks and technology
<vidd> i never said you did
<vidd> *didnt
<Shaba1> I just quit my job as a self taught netword admin for a non profit
<Shaba1> but I am a TOTAL windwos person
<vidd> sorry to hear that....
<vidd> but someone needs to keep the mal-ware pushers, and the virus-writer employed
<Shaba1> just I am not a complete idiot
<Shaba1>  go back to the altiar 8000 days
<vidd> i made no asumptions that you were....
<vidd> you dont do this every day, so i woulds not expect yuou to be a wiz
<vidd> *wouldnt
<Shaba1> well I know I am asking what seem to you some really simple questions
<Shaba1> ok got the .o file on disk
<vidd> no more silly then when i was asking the same questions 9 months ago
<vidd> you want to acually move this file to a known location on the new computer....like the desktop.....
<vidd> once it is copied....
<vidd> then type sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` [path/to/wl_apsta.o] 
<Shaba1> hold on
<Shaba1> I m still tying
<vidd> If you moved it to the desktop....the line will look something like: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` /home/username/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<Shaba1> working on copy and past to the desktop
<Shaba1> I got copy
<Shaba1> not I am trying to rightclick and past
<Shaba1> past
<vidd> click and drag *should* do it.....
<Shaba1> done
<Shaba1> now let me scroll back
<vidd> i dont think you can paste things to the desktop on edgy
<vidd> If you moved it to the desktop....the line will look something like: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` /home/username/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<vidd> be VERY particular about what you type.....
<vidd> you want to use the ` key....wich is usually on  the ~ key directly above your [tab]  key
<vidd> unless of course....your laptop keybad is crazy messed up....like mine is=] 
<Shaba1> uname
<vidd> ASlso...the "d" in Desktop MUST be capitalized
<vidd> yes...`uname -r`
<Shaba1> what is uname
<Shaba1> username that I signed on with?
<maxamillion> Shaba1: no
<maxamillion> Shaba1: type "man uname" it will tell you all about it
<vidd> `uname -r` is [currently installed linux version] 
<maxamillion> Shaba1: and the command "man uname" means "open the manual page for the command 'uname'"
<Shaba1> maxamillion let vidd do this so I do not get a confusion of different instructions
<maxamillion> Shaba1: okies :)
<Shaba1> vid how the heck do I know the "currently install version of linux?
<maxamillion> i'm outta here
<maxamillion> laters
<Shaba1> do I literally type `uname -r is my question
<vidd> you dont NEED to know....that is what `uname -r` is for....it gets that for you
<vidd> yes you do
<Shaba1> ok
<Jester45> the ` ` make the command inside run and the output to be replaced right there
<vidd> and dont forget the ` after it to
<Jester45> its a shortcut
<Shaba1> well you did not put that in there vidd
<Shaba1> but thanks
<vidd> ....
<vidd> im sure i did...i copy/pasted it right from tyhe instructions....
<vidd> once that finishes....(you will get your command line prompt) type modprobe bcm43xx
<vidd> whoops....
<vidd> sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<vidd> then reboot
<vidd> and enjoy your internet connection
<vidd> acually....you probably dont need to reboot....
<vidd> just sudo ifdown eth1
<vidd> and sudo ifup eth1
<Shaba1> Ok before I hit enter on this line
<Shaba1> is /home/username/Desktop
<Shaba1> is username literally that
<Shaba1> or is it the username I signed in with to xubuntu
<vidd> replace username with your ACTUAL username....
<Shaba1> see
<vidd> on my system ist vidd-desktop....
<vidd> on my first round i said [path/to/wl_apsta.o] 
<Shaba1> ok bunch of text flashed on the secreen
<Shaba1> extracting a whold buch of file
<vidd> good....
<vidd> you have your prompt back?
<Shaba1> yeah
<Shaba1> it said some of them did not extract though
<vidd> did you get ANY error messages?
<Shaba1> Sorry it is not posible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode13.fw
<BadSneakers> i've got all that here extracted if it'd help
<Shaba1> "Extracting firmware from adn old driver is bad. choose a more recent one.
<vidd> Shaba1, is that the only one?
<Shaba1> yep
<vidd> good...
<vidd> now sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<vidd> then try to browse
<vidd> you might be able to at this point because you already set up the network settings,,,,,
<Shaba1> for what
<vidd> but you might need to take down the settings and reload them.....
<Shaba1> what settings
<vidd> just go to google or something
<vidd> the network conection settings you did at the very beginning
<Shaba1> noda
<vidd> ok...that is fine....
<vidd> sudo ifdown eth1
<vidd> then sudo ifup eth1
<vidd> then iwconfig
<Shaba1> interface eth1 is already configured
<vidd> you need to do sudo ifdown first
<Shaba1> same theing as before on iwconfig
<vidd> THEN sudo ifup eth1
<Shaba1> already configured
<AlexC> i think i need libc6-dev
<vidd> are you typing sudo ifdown eth1?
<Shaba1> now you did not tell me to
<AlexC> where can i download it via ftp?
<AlexC> (not apt)
<vidd> i most certainly did.....
<vidd> like 6 times
<Shaba1> oK here we go
<Shaba1> now I think I am geting something
<Shaba1> I am seeing dhcp discover broadcast
<vidd> good....
<Shaba1> and the cards liigh is one
<Shaba1> now we are working
<vidd> ok....go see if you can browse
<vidd> or beter yet.....
<Shaba1> no DHCP offers revieved
<Shaba1> wht is not good
<Jester45> AlexC: what arch do you need? 64, I386 ppc?
<vidd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlexC> x86
<vidd> hrm....
<AlexC> jester45: i need the paks needed for development in C
<vidd> do you have any authentication set up on the wireless router?
<Shaba1> was that for me vid
<vidd> or MAC filtering?
<Shaba1> yeha old one
<Shaba1> no make filtering though
<Shaba1> just web encryption
<Jester45> AlexC: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libdevel/libc6-dev
<AlexC> i think libc6-dev is what i need
<AlexC> thanks
<Shaba1> and i set the key already
<vidd> did you verify the wep key is entered correctly? they are tricky sometimes....
<Shaba1> same one as I use on this laptop
<Shaba1> but network setting did not speicifcally say WEP
<Shaba1> but hexdecimal
<vidd> go to sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces
<vidd> is your wep key hex or ascii?
<Shaba1> ASCII i THINK
<Shaba1> sorry
<vidd> (hexidecimal or pasephrase)
<Shaba1> its a bunch of numbers
<Merchelo> yeah, it's ok so
<AlexC> jester25, i need a download link, what repo is it in? main, universe etc
<vidd> Shaba1, you will want to verify the key on your router.....
<Shaba1> ok I id pico
<vidd> make sure it is hex
<Shaba1> it goves me something that looks like a wordstar screen
<vidd> yes....
<vidd> use the arrow keys to scroll down so you can view the wep key
<Jester45> AlexC: ok
<vidd> and make sure it is IDENTICAL to the wep key in your router
<AlexC> it's main
<Shaba1> 64bit hex
<AlexC> libc6-dev: GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 2947 kB, installed size 12236 kB
<Shaba1> I just checked it on the configureation on this laptop
* vidd is booting his laptop so he can view his config
<Jester45> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.5-0ubuntu14_i386.deb
<AlexC> ty, so much
<Shaba1> vid arrow kesy do nothing on that
<vidd> now on my interfaces....it does not say anything about what kind of encryption....
<Jester45> vidd: do you have any idea on the style of website you want? have you started it ? i could get it going
<Shaba1> I am still at aht pico screen
<vidd> Jester45, wrong window for this....
<vidd> does the entry for "wireless-key" match the entry for your router exactly?
<Shaba1>  see a black screen
<Shaba1> with a buuch of control keys
<Shaba1> on the bottome that seem to do noting
<vidd> there is nothing writen there?
<Shaba1> not a thinkg
<Shaba1> just what looks like wordstar key shortcuts
<Shaba1> that do not seem to respontd
<vidd> ah...then you must have mistyped....
<vidd> hit [ctrl] [x]  to get out....
<vidd> and type again...
<vidd> sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<vidd> tab completion will help....
<Shaba1> no pico
<vidd> yes...pico...sorry
<vidd> sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces
<Shaba1> ok that got it
<vidd> now you should see some writing?
<Shaba1> yep
<vidd> good....
* Jester45 notes lessons learned on the CLI, type slowly
<Shaba1> and yes the key is the same as on ths laptop wich is wireless too
<Shaba1> and the essid is the same also
<vidd> remember...the essid is case sensitive
<Shaba1> same
<vidd> ok...next thing to check is the router....
<Shaba1> for what mac filtering
<vidd> we need to make sure that the router does NOT have MAC filtering turned on
<vidd> that is correct
<Jester45> vidd works at an isp his good at network stuff (tech support)
<vidd> because if MAC filtering is on....the laptop can SEE the router but will not be allowed to connect to it unless it is on the "allow" list
<vidd> we want to make sure that the router is not doing this type of authentication in addition to WEP
<vidd> another thing you will want to check is if WPA is enabled
<vidd> and if it is...i cant help you with it
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> =[
<Shaba1> just check
<Shaba1> same wep key
<Shaba1> Hex
<vidd> good
<Shaba1> no mac filtering
<vidd> good...
<vidd> is WPA turned on?
<Shaba1> nope
<vidd> ok....
<Shaba1> I could not get wpa to work with this laptop
<vidd> lets re-boot
<Shaba1> so I just used web
<Shaba1> wep
<vidd> i knew what ya ment;0
<vidd> ;)
<vidd> let's do a reboot....
<vidd> ive had to do that to get mine to work
<Shaba1> rebottng now
<vidd> Shaba1, we back up?
<Shaba1> yepper
<Shaba1> thanks vid
<Shaba1> ummm
<vidd> we want to do iwconfig
<vidd> you have contact now?
<Shaba1> yeppe
<Shaba1> one thing
<vidd> yeah?
<Shaba1> how do make a symbolic link on the desktop for firefox
<Shaba1> wht we would call a shortcut
<Jester45> you can add one to the panel
<vidd> i never bothered to make shortcuts on the desktop...too much like windows.....
<Shaba1> HOW
<Shaba1> Well I am setting this up for a person that has a mac
<vidd> i dont know....i never bothered to learn cuzz THIS AINT WINDOWS
<Shaba1> that is minimally use to windows
<Shaba1> and probably never heard of linux
<Jester45> i think it will get used to a shortcut at the top of the screen fast
<vidd> i BELIVE you can rightclick on the desktop and create a launcher...but i wont try toi tell you cuzz i dont know
<Jester45> its much better there becuase you dont have to see the destop to open things
<Shaba1> Jester weather you think it or not
<Shaba1> I have to set this up for somone esle
<Shaba1> anyone have any idea
<Jester45> i heard you before
<vidd> for a MAC user....who is very used to using the task bar shortcut
<Shaba1> found it
<vidd> good....
<BeerSpike> hello
<vidd> do you need any assistance with anything else....like adding xchat and configuring it to autoload this forum so the user can get help from us if/when he needs it?
<vidd> hello BeerSpike
<Shaba1> done
<Shaba1> tanks vid
<vidd> awesome...care to share your knowledge?
<vidd> so i can help the next guy?
<BeerSpike> I have a problem playing music cd's.  Not a codec problem, probably a confilict problem.
<vidd> are you getting an error message when it loads?
<BeerSpike> no. it freezes the tray, and it just buzzes when i try to play it. have to reboot to free the tray.
<BeerSpike> try to play in vlc, xmms, xine, etc.
<vidd> what version you running? dapper, edgy, fiesty or gutsy?
<BeerSpike> fiesty
* vidd has never come accross that issue....
<vidd> any issue with other media?
<vidd> like dvd's?
<BeerSpike> no. I can stream mp3's ok. don't have a dvd player
<BeerSpike> even plays downloaded.
<vidd> does it read data cd's ok?
<BeerSpike> yes, just not regular audio cds
<BeerSpike> weird, huh
<vidd> yeah...very....
<BeerSpike> i'm guessing vlc, xmms, etc might be conflicting at load. would there be a way to set one of them as the default player?
<vidd> can you read DATA from the music cd...like copy the music files and then play them from the hd?
* vidd would remove them all and just leave xine.....
<vidd> see if that helps.....
<vidd> what codec's did you install>?
<BeerSpike> geez, just about everything I could get my hands on :)
<BeerSpike> the easy ubuntu ones to start
<BeerSpike> win32
<vidd> heh...it COULD be that the CODECs are conflicting....
<Jester45> AlexC more problems?
<BeerSpike> oh brother. good luck to me removing and starting again. I'll start removing media players.
<BeerSpike> thanks
<vidd> sorry i wasnt more enlightening!
<BeerSpike> it's ok. I ran into this before. thanks for the help though
<Jester45> there are audio cd codecs i tihnk
<Jester45> !audiocd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audiocd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* vidd installed libxine-extracodecs......and NOTHING else
<vidd> !libxine-extracodecs
<BeerSpike> I'll try removing everything and starting there.
<vidd> cheers...i need to go to bed
<BeerSpike> thanks, me too
<BeerSpike> nite
<AlexC> where is linux-libc-dev edgy?
<Jester45> ?
<Jester45> a package? try packages.ubuntu.org
<Jester45> might be .com
<AlexC> i can't find it on ftp
<AlexC> i need it i think
<AlexC> so libc6-dev can work
<AlexC> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/linux-libc-dev
<AlexC> i need to find it on archive.ubuntu.com or a mirror
<AlexC> don't worry, found it
<thirdy> Wats the most functiona distro?
<thirdy> *functional
<crimsun> clarify "functional".
<thirdy> I like the desktop function in xfce where you could drag your apps to the next desktop easilly
<thirdy> I can't do that easilly here in KDE
<thirdy> so how bout GNOME?
<maxamillion> thirdy: no clue .... haven't used gnome in years
<thirdy> is there an install command like
<thirdy> sudo apt-get install every_app_in_KDE
<thirdy> in xubuntu
<thirdy> I only have xubuntu
<thirdy> cd
<maxamillion> thirdy: there is a a "install every app that comes with kubuntu" command
<maxamillion> thirdy: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<thirdy> crimsum: the best apps in the linux world, I hear kubuntu is functional
<thirdy> maxamillion: i did that
<maxamillion> thirdy: sorry .... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  .. will work too, i'm just used to aptitude
<thirdy> and I don't have Kdevelop, and that's really annoying
<thirdy> not only Kdevelop
<thirdy> every app I here that's good in kubuntu
<maxamillion> thirdy: oh, yeah ... no clue ... i haven't used kde since 2001
<thirdy> maxamillion: I'm planning to reinstall linux, couz I have a serious prob
<thirdy> here's my exp
<thirdy> xubuntu, is fast, but too less candies
<thirdy> and no apps!!!!!
<maxamillion> thirdy: no apps?
<maxamillion> thirdy: how so?
<thirdy> yeah
<thirdy> or maybe, I just didn't explore
<maxamillion> thirdy: well what all are you looking for?
<LastMall> kde-core might be enough
<thirdy> The best C/C++ IDE linux can offer
<thirdy> My exp here in, install kubuntu-desktop is
<maxamillion> thirdy: "the best" is far too opinionated, but i honestly like geany better than kdevelop
<thirdy> slow, konqueror is annoying
<thirdy> geany? first time I hear that
<thirdy> maxamillion, the only IDE i like is Devc++
<thirdy> will I love geany?
<thirdy> Devpaks, thats all I need
<maxamillion> thirdy: you like apt-get, so do "sudo apt-get install build-essential geany" and you will be good to go
<thirdy> geany is not included in k/xu/ubuntu right?
<maxamillion> thirdy: nope
<maxamillion> !info geany
<ubotu> geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1314 kB, installed size 4328 kB
<thirdy> anyway I'll just install that after a fresh install
<maxamillion> yeah ... nothing in the universe repository is installed by default
<maxamillion> ok
<thirdy> ok, maybe I'll go with xubuntu
<thirdy> at least I won't have to download again
<maxamillion> :)
<thirdy> but a lot of people say ubuntu and xubuntu are really good
<thirdy> maxamillion: I'm really tempted to sacrifice my time to download one of them
<thirdy> 4 hours of download, is it worth it?
<maxamillion> thirdy: its honestly entirely up to you, i have been a debian+xfce user for years and still run debian on my desktop and xubuntu has won its stop on my laptop
<thirdy> Right now I have xubuntu cd, puppy cd, dsl.iso
<maxamillion> thirdy: ouch ... yeah, i think its worth it even though the speed is slow
<maxamillion> thirdy: then just use xubuntu :)
<thirdy> ok here's what I really want
<maxamillion> k
<thirdy> Super Computer, At least more style than XP, REAL EASY app installs
<thirdy> also easy themes
<maxamillion> thirdy: xfce themes aren't as easy as gnome's but in my opinion they are easy ... you just have to unarchive them in the correct directory
<thirdy> maxamillion: I like xfce because of the drag n drop apps to the next desktop
<thirdy> and that's the opposite here in KDE
<maxamillion> thirdy: yeah, xfce's window manager dominates
<thirdy> Hey, can I ask you a big favor?
<thirdy> haha, ok, I'm really getting into xubuntu, I also like the rat
<thirdy> =)
<maxamillion> what's the favor?
<thirdy> can make a complete guide from a fresh xubuntu to your xubuntu
<thirdy> *can you make?
<thirdy> all the sudo apt-install I'll need
<thirdy> I'll need a xubuntu that will play mp3's, dvd's, and others
<maxamillion> thirdy: uhmm... "sudo aptitude install vim-gtk vlc geany gftp nvidia-glx build-essential geany irssi sun-java6-jdk" ... i think that's about it
<thirdy> haha, nice
<thirdy> wats vim-gtk?
<maxamillion> thirdy: oh, also add "graveman" into that
<maxamillion> thirdy: gvim but without gnome-lib dependencies ... just a gui version of vim
<thirdy> how bout the flash player?
<maxamillion> thirdy: oh, i download that from within firefox with the auto-tool ... ever since adobe changed the licensing there seems to be issues with updating it from the repositories
<thirdy> is vlc the last option? It's not stable for me
<maxamillion> really?
<maxamillion> then replace vlc with mplayer
<d_root> hey all. I'm having troubles installing feisty Xubuntu on my laptop. xserver crashes on the live CD before the desktop loads.
<maxamillion> both are capable, i've just been using vlc for so long i am used to it
<thirdy> hmmm
<thirdy> I love Thunar too, Konqueror take too long to load
<thirdy> You might wanna make a webpage for that guide
<maxamillion> yeah, thunar dominates
<maxamillion> thirdy: i might look into it
<thirdy> so newbies are saved
<maxamillion> thirdy: never really thought much about it
<thirdy> here's my site
<thirdy> www.thirdy.co.nr
<thirdy> simple thogh
<thirdy> though
<maxamillion> thirdy: yeah, we are actually working on improving gutsy's documentation
<d_root> i'd like to change the driver in xorg.conf, but can't seem to get a command line
<maxamillion> thirdy: simple is good
<maxamillion> d_root: why not?
<AlexC> i can't connect to the internet via my modem
<AlexC> i have installed drivers
<AlexC> but the networking app is confuzing
<d_root> maxamillion: while trying to install from live cd, xserver crashes before the desktop loads, then the system just hangs
<maxamillion> AlexC: dial up?
<AlexC> and i don't know if i have configured everything right
<AlexC> yes
<thirdy> maxamillion: here's a suggestion, make it REAL simple and STRAIGHT to the point, I don't like reading that much
<thirdy> =)
<maxamillion> d_root: ctrl+alt+f1 should bring you to a command line
<maxamillion> d_root: if not, then there are bigger problems then the x server
<d_root> maxamillion: okay, awesome thanks
<maxamillion> thirdy: lol, ok
<maxamillion> d_root: no problem
<thirdy> maxamillion: one last prob
<maxamillion> thirdy: shoot
<thirdy> ?
<thirdy> I have a new hd
<maxamillion> thirdy: what's the "one last prob"?
<thirdy> I surely I'll put it on primary slave
<thirdy> hmm
<thirdy> maybe I'll just make it primary master, then clean my current hd
<thirdy> ok, good luck to me
<thirdy> thanx for the help
<maxamillion> thirdy: anytime, good luck :)
<AlexC> maxamillion
<maxamillion> AlexC: yes
<maxamillion> ?*
<AlexC> dial-up on edgy
<maxamillion> ouch, yeah ... sorry but i have no clue
<AlexC> AlexC>	i can't connect to the internet via my modem
<AlexC> 	<AlexC>	i have installed drivers
<AlexC> 	<AlexC>	but the networking app is confuzing
<AlexC> AlexC>	and i don't know if i have configured everything right
<maxamillion> yes, i read
<AlexC> okay
<maxamillion> sorry :(
<AlexC> np
<benpicco> Hi, i got a problem: global proxy settings seem not to work
<benpicco> I have to enter the proxy configuration for every program connecting to the Internet again - bad, if it doesnt offer such settings (like KGet)...
<cellofellow> kget?
<cellofellow> why use that?
<benpicco> well, what to use than?
<cellofellow> Generally wget does it for me.
* highvoltage too
<cellofellow> or Firefox and Download StatusBar.
<benpicco> I can open several connections to the server to increase download speed in a network with a shared internet connection?
<benpicco> wget can't resolve the hostname, too
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> Sorry, I have no idea how proxies even work. Always used NAT's here.
<benpicco> hey, where did I enter these global proxy settings at all?
<cellofellow> somewhere in /etc/ I would think.
<benpicco> I thought there was a neat graphical interface..
<cellofellow> wouldn't think so. Never saw anything like that.
<benpicco> hmm, any ideas which file contains the settings?
<cellofellow> nope
<cellofellow> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<cellofellow> oops
<benpicco> ok...
<cellofellow> not the factoid I wanted.
<benpicco> i thought something like that ;)
<cellofellow> !find proxy
<ubotu> Found: python-egenix-mx-base-dbg, python-egenix-mxproxy, smproxy, anon-proxy, apt-proxy (and 22 others)
<cellofellow> bah
<benpicco> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<benpicco> !net(doesnt)work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net(doesnt)work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benpicco> still no ideas how to configure a global proxy?
<Catoptromancy> well i figured out why my cds dont auto mount
<Catoptromancy> they mount to /media/nameofcd
<Catoptromancy> instead of /media/cdrom
<Catoptromancy> no clue on where to go from there
<benpicco> any ideas how to get xubuntu using a proxy?
<TheSheep> benpicco: export http_proxy=http://address.to.your.proxy:port
<benpicco> I just have to enter this in terminal?
<JerryMcFarts_> hello
<JerryMcFarts_> where would I get a list of packages that Ubuntu 7.04 installs by default
<JerryMcFarts_> I have a couple packages that I find to be questionable on my system, I have not installed them
<JerryMcFarts_> webmitm  webspy  exim4
<Catoptromancy> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Catoptromancy> Is the default install all you have so far?
<JerryMcFarts_> I have had this running for 3 months
<JerryMcFarts_> I have installed dsniff
<JerryMcFarts_> so maybe that pulled webmitm and webspy no
<JerryMcFarts_> on*
<JerryMcFarts_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/dsniff
<JerryMcFarts_> yes it did
<JerryMcFarts_> thats good to know
<Catoptromancy> Alot of packages are automatically added by other programs that need them
<LepperMessiah> Having your xubuntu on your primary master will make it faster right?
<LepperMessiah> Faster than in Secondary slave?
<JerryMcFarts_> technically yes, but you probably wont notice a difference
<LepperMessiah> I have 14gb hd on my primary
<JerryMcFarts_> and what is on your primary?
<LepperMessiah> JerryMcFarts, 40gb on my secondary slave
<LepperMessiah> 3partition
<LepperMessiah> Xp, xubuntu, and one for my files
<LepperMessiah> But I messed up my xubuntu
<JerryMcFarts_> gotcha
<LepperMessiah> So I want to format it
<LepperMessiah> But now I have 3hd's
<LepperMessiah> Wat will I install first?
<LepperMessiah> JerryMcFarts, Xp or xubuntu?
<JerryMcFarts_> you have 3 hard drives?
<JerryMcFarts_> or 1 harddrive 3 partitions
<LepperMessiah> I have 3 harddrives
<LepperMessiah> 80gb, 40gb, and my old 14gb
<JerryMcFarts_> I didn't know you wanted to reformat Windows. but if that is the case I would do Windows first
<LepperMessiah> I would install Xp on my 14gb
<TheSheep> yeah, windows will overwrite whatever system it sees, so it's best to install it first
<LepperMessiah> And xubuntu on my 40gb
<JerryMcFarts_> Windows rewrites the masterboot record of the harddrive, so if you install linux first
<JerryMcFarts_> you would have to go back with a live cd and edit the masterboot record
<JerryMcFarts_> and the 80 for data
<LepperMessiah> JerryMcFarts, can I install xp on a secondary slave?
<LepperMessiah> Yeah, my mp3's
<JerryMcFarts_> you can but you will may run into problems
<JerryMcFarts_> windows likes to be partition #1
<LepperMessiah> Damn xp
<JerryMcFarts_> but you can fool XP in Grub/Lilo
<JerryMcFarts_> by making it think that it is Partition #1
<LepperMessiah> wait
<LepperMessiah> I'll just make xp my primary
<LepperMessiah> No, I want xubuntu to be my primary
<LepperMessiah> Oh I forgot
<LepperMessiah> I have separate OS in 2 separate HD
<LepperMessiah> Then I'll have to set in the BIOS
<LepperMessiah> To switch right?
<JerryMcFarts_> umm? switch
<JerryMcFarts_> ?
<LepperMessiah> Choose OS
<LepperMessiah> Will Grub do that for me?
<JerryMcFarts_> you can tell bios to choose what hddrive to boot from
<LepperMessiah> Yeah, but that's too technical for my mom
<JerryMcFarts_> and I would make that your linux hddrive, then you just configure grub to boot linux or Windows
<JerryMcFarts_> for the menu
<LepperMessiah> Ok so wats my plan
<JerryMcFarts_> yea you tell me
<LepperMessiah> Install XP in my 14gb(primary master)
<JerryMcFarts_> k
<LepperMessiah> Then make my 14gb sa primary slave
<LepperMessiah> *as
<LepperMessiah> then
<LepperMessiah> My 40gb to primary master, then install xubuntu
<JerryMcFarts_> k
<LepperMessiah> Then xubuntu will make things easier now
<LepperMessiah> Will my battle plan work?
<JerryMcFarts_> To my knowledge it will
<JerryMcFarts_> hold on a sec
<JerryMcFarts_> title Windows 98
<JerryMcFarts_> 	map (hd0,0) (hd0,2)
<JerryMcFarts_> 	map (hd0,2) (hd0,0)
<JerryMcFarts_> 	rootnoverify (hd0,2)
<JerryMcFarts_> 	chainloader +1
<JerryMcFarts_> that is an example of maping windows in the grub.conf
<JerryMcFarts_> I haven't done this in a while
<JerryMcFarts_> but maybe xubuntu install will take care of this for you
<JerryMcFarts_> but be aware that windows wont work until you map it correctly
<JerryMcFarts_> in your case map (hd0,0) (hd1,0)
<JerryMcFarts_> anyways yes that should work
<JerryMcFarts_> LepperMessiah, could you email me after you get it done, my logic says it should work, but I have never installed an O/S on the primary slave
<St> JerryMcFarts, got dc
<St> So will my plan work?
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> To my knowledge it will
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> hold on a sec
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> title Windows 98
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_>  map (hd0,0) (hd0,2)
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_>  map (hd0,2) (hd0,0)
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_>  rootnoverify (hd0,2)
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_>  chainloader +1
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> that is an example of maping windows in the grub.conf
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> I haven't done this in a while
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> but maybe xubuntu install will take care of this for you
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> but be aware that windows wont work until you map it correctly
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> in your case map (hd0,0) (hd1,0)
<JerryMcFarts_> <JerryMcFarts_> anyways yes that should work
<JerryMcFarts_>  could you email me after you get it done, my logic says it should work, but I have never installed an O/S on the primary slave
<LepperMessiah_> Ok, I'll disconnect my 80gb firsht
<LepperMessiah_> *first
<LepperMessiah_> Just to be safe
<LepperMessiah_> Is that ok?
<LepperMessiah_> Yeah it will, os will just detect it
<LepperMessiah_> Ok, good luck to me
<xjkx> what CD AUDIO PLAYER i install for gtk?
<Catoptromancy> I use Kaffine
<xjkx> OMG RUN
<Catoptromancy> ?
<xjkx> K~ is forbiden by god
<Catoptromancy> well it doesnt crash
<xjkx> But you are loading a many libraries for one application
<xjkx> One single application
<Catoptromancy> not really
<Catoptromancy> I use ktorrent and k3b
<Catoptromancy> and ktouch
<Catoptromancy> Kaffiene K3b and ktorrent I think are some of the best
<xjkx> And why the hell you chose xubuntu and not kubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> well if KDE looks and works exactly like Xfce then probably
<Catoptromancy> but this system is already perfecyt
<Catoptromancy> a few libs wont hurt
<Catoptromancy> have you tried xfmedia?
<Catoptromancy> xfmedia!
<Catoptromancy> !xfmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfmedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xjkx> Will do :) but even the ubuntu website recommends you not do that
<Catoptromancy> meh
<xjkx> that = what you are doing
<Catoptromancy> they work better than gtk programs
<Catoptromancy> well the ones I tried
<lunixman> hello
<lunixman> i just switched from ubuntu to xubuntu
<lunixman> problem  is
<lunixman> when i rebooted
<lunixman> the log-in screen was xubuntu
<lunixman> but the desktop is still Ubuntu
<lunixman> how do i correct his?
<lunixman> *this
<Merchelo> on the login screen you can set what window manager you want to use, xfce is the one normally used for xubuntu
<lunixman> ok thanks
<lunixman> it worked beautifully
<lunixman> there's a problem though, when i was using Ubuntu, my speakers and headphones emitted a high pitched sound everytime i played videos and audio files
<lunixman> this doesnt happen in my XP partition
<lunixman> hm
<lunixman> crap
<lunixman> it's still happening in my xubuntu
<Merchelo> open a Terminal, and type alsamixer
<lunixman> whats the primary cause of the high pitch sound?
<lunixman> should i minimize my volume?
<lunixman> hm
<lunixman> when i clicked on Front
<lunixman> my audio went off
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<lunixman> why is it that my xubuntu doesnt have the Open Terminal Here option?
<lunixman> i just switched from the gnome desktop
<lunixman> did it have something to do with it?
<Catoptromancy> when right clicking?
<Catoptromancy> maybe in desktop settings, behavior
<lunixman> ok thanks
<Catoptromancy> worked?
<lunixman> kinda
<lunixman> i also used a command line
<lunixman> xubuntu rocks!
<lunixman> hehe
<lunixman> hella fast
<Merchelo> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<thirdy> can I run beryl? 1.1duron, 256mb ram, 128vram
<tenzind> hi .. does xubuntu run comfortably on a powerbook g3 with 64mb RAM and 5 gb hard disk?
<Merchelo> tenzind: i wouldn't recommend it
<Merchelo> !sys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Merchelo> aww
<thirdy_> aside from automatix, wat else?
<thirdy_> I saw something, 4got the name, but the logo was a dog
<thirdy_> !EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<tenzind> Merchelo: what would be the minimum memory requirement for xubuntu-6.06.1 on a g3?
<Merchelo> 128meg
<tenzind> awww.. so its cli forever on my g3 :(
<grazie> tenzind: how much memory does your g3 have? xubuntu will run on less than 128m, but it will be slow.
<grazie> tenzind: you also use one of the lighter gui's such as fluxbox
<grazie> you couild*
<thirdy_> http://digg.com/linux_unix/93_of_Linux_users_are_male
<thirdy__> can't find the rectangle tool in GIMP!
<cristina> hi
<thirdy__> hello cristina
<cristina> how i can change icons on xubuu?
<cristina> i try to extract it on /usr/share/icons but i cant see
<cristina> on the list
<Merchelo> settings->appearence?
<cristina> i have it in italian
<cristina> on user interface
<cristina> in the list i dont find
<thirdy__> is there an app where you could browse themes from the net, then one click "apply theme"?
<gnomefreak> thirdy__: gnome-art  is the closest thing
<thirdy__> gnomefreak, for gnome?
<thirdy__> I'm using xubuntu+xfce
<gnomefreak> thirdy__: its gtk
<gnomefreak> thirdy__: xfce using gtk
<gnomefreak> thirdy__: you have gnome apps and libs installed
<gnomefreak> if you didnt you would be using server or kde ;)
<thirdy__> sorry, newb here
<gnomefreak> its all good :)
<thirdy__> no gtk in ALT+F2
<thirdy__> so wats gtk?
<gnomefreak> gtk are libs there isnt a package
<gnomefreak> libgtk<something> would be the main lib
<gnomefreak> cant think of name off hand
<gnomefreak> thirdy__: those libs give you the windows/boarders/icons and so on
<gnomefreak> thirdy__: if you open terminal and type apt-cache show gnome-art  it will list everything it will install (if its not already installed)
<gnomefreak> most of it should be already installed
<thirdy__> ok, I'll see
<thirdy__> is it lib like lib in C?
<gnomefreak> lib as in library
<gnomefreak> libgtk2.0-0 - The GTK+ graphical user interface library
<thirdy__> is there an app where you could browse themes from the net, then one click "apply theme"?
<gnomefreak> thirdy__: gnome-art
<gnomefreak> install it
<gnomefreak> run it from menu
<thirdy__> Installed-Size: 200
<thirdy__> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<thirdy__> Original-Maintainer: Mohammed Adnne Trojette <adn+deb@diwi.org>
<thirdy__> Architecture: all
<thirdy__> Version: 0.2-5
<thirdy__> Depends: ruby (>= 1.8), ruby (<< 1.9), libglade2-ruby (>= 0.12.0), gnome-splashscreen-manager
<thirdy__> Filename: pool/universe/g/gnome-art/gnome-art_0.2-5_all.deb
<lunixman> will beryl be able to run properly on my system? its a p3 1 gig 256 mb ram system
<thirdy__> Size: 27428
<thirdy__> MD5sum: 1feba6e9e13c340c62f4a629f214433f
<gnomefreak> thirdy__: stop pasting
<thirdy__> SHA1: 6ff0c84df4a52cef263bb41788afb1498f102453
<thirdy__> SHA256: 6273ff84e125edfaffd861364ef1499f4a000062c5170791a523c3077d5816b7
<thirdy__> Description: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Pumpernickel> ...
<gnomefreak> i got him alreadyu
<Pumpernickel> I was just going to +q.
<Pumpernickel> Anyhoo...
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<thirdy__> sorry bout dat
<Pumpernickel> !paste | thirdy__
<ubotu> thirdy__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> Pumpernickel: i hate trying to guess when user is done :)
<Pumpernickel> gnomefreak: I figure by the time I'm back with coffee, they're done. ^^
<gnomefreak> lol
<thirdy__> how do I use paste?
<thirdy__> oh
<thirdy__> ok
<asmith42a> Why am I having trouble finding spell check packages?
<asmith42a> I would like to install gnome-spell so that I can spell check in Evolution.
<asmith42a> Xubuntu seems to be lacking in any spell package.
<asmith42a> -in
<Jester45> try aspell
<thirdy__> I installed that in windows
<thirdy__> I think notepad++ demanded that
<thirdy__> never really used it
<thirdy__> plugin actually
<thirdy__> Jester45, wat does tar.bz2 min?
<Merchelo> it's a compression
<Merchelo> like .zip
<thirdy__> hmmm
<thirdy__> I'll see wat wiki says
<asmith42a> thirdy: aspell isn't listed in Add/Remove. Evolution is a gnome app.
<thirdy__> asmith42a, sorry I'm a newbie
<thirdy__> I had that problem too
<asmith42a> thirdy: No problem. Thank you for wanting to help.
<Pumpernickel> Use synaptic.
<thirdy__> synaptic loads sloww
<Pumpernickel> !info aspell
<ubotu> aspell: GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.4-4 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Pumpernickel> Then use apt-get or aptitude.
<Pumpernickel> !info aspell-en
<ubotu> aspell-en: English dictionary for GNU Aspell. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-0-5.1 (feisty), package size 243 kB, installed size 548 kB
<asmith42a> Pumpernickel: I understand that. What I am saying to you is that none of those packages are listed in Fiesty Xubuntu's repositories.
<Pumpernickel> Yes they are.  You either have a broken mirror, or a broken sources configuration.
<asmith42a> I'm using the default configuration.
<Pumpernickel> Or you're looking in the wrong place.
<asmith42a> I open Add/Remove, search on 'aspell' under "all available applications" and two packages that USE aspell are found.
<asmith42a> Tea and hocr
<asmith42a> What mirrors are you using?
<Jester45> try running "apt-cache search aspell-en" in a terminal
<asmith42a> It lists several dictionaries.
<Jester45> does it show aspell-en ?
<asmith42a> Yes.
<asmith42a> Then it is there, but just not showing up in Add/Remove...?
<Jester45> then run "sudo apt-get install aspell-en"
* Jester45 doesnt trust gui package managers
<asmith42a> Thank you.
<asmith42a> Aspell was already installed.
<asmith42a> I still want to spell check in Evolution. From what I've read I need gnome-spell, so I'm apt-getting that.
<asmith42a> That did the trick.
<asmith42a> Pumpernickel, Jester45: Thank you for your help.
<Pumpernickel> np
<Deviad> I'm getting this problem when compiling on Xubuntu: checking for C compiler default output file name...
<Deviad> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Pumpernickel> Did you install 'build-essential'?
<Deviad> yes
<Deviad> :|
<Deviad> that's the problem
<Deviad> I used apt-get remove --purge gcc
<Deviad> and did sudo apt-get auto-remove
<Deviad> then I did sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Deviad> I missed cc1
<Deviad> now it's in place but I keep on having this kind of errors
<Deviad> should I reboot?
<Pumpernickel> There should be a logfile mentioned in the error message.
<Pumpernickel> e.g; check 'filename' for more details.
<Pumpernickel> That should have more details about the failed test.
<Deviad> http://rafb.net/p/kzmhGb35.html
<Deviad> here we go
<Pumpernickel> gcc: error trying to exec 'ld': execvp: No such file or directory
<Pumpernickel> Line 127
<Pumpernickel> There's your problem.
<thirdy> is there a one line quick install of java?
<thirdy> sudo apt-get install java6.1
<thirdy> ?
<Jester45> yea, for the sun version run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<Jester45> replace jre with any other type if you need it
<Deviad> Pumpernickel, how do I fix it?
<Pumpernickel> Deviad: It looks like you're missing binutils, although that should've come with build-essential.
<thirdy> sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<thirdy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 34 not upgraded.
<thirdy> thirdy@thirdy-desktop:~$
<thirdy> but java website says
<thirdy> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<thirdy> Your Java version is 1.6.0. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<Jester45> do you need the sdk?
<thirdy> nope
<Jester45> i wonder if there is a plugin for firefox needed
<thirdy> damn java, I wish they had a .deb install
<thirdy> This is getting reaL annoying
<Jester45> when will developers notice that deb are popular along with prm
<thirdy> Why not include in the distro
<thirdy> One big mistake in Linux
<thirdy> NO xp imigrant support!
<thirdy> synaptic shows so many download
<Pumpernickel> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Pumpernickel> There ya go.
<thirdy> it's in ubuntu?
<thirdy> not xubuntu?
<thirdy> I wished I downloaded ubuntu, instead of xubuntu
<thirdy> I wish there's a distro named linux offline
<Jester45> its the same thing thirdy xubuntu is ubuntu but it uses xfce not gnome
<thirdy> oh, optional
<thirdy> misread that one
<Jester45> and i think there is java support out-of-the-box but its not sun's java becuase you have to agree to sun's lineses
<thirdy> Jester45, but wats the good reason for making it OPTIONALLLL
<Jester45> becuase IT IS OPTIONAL
<thirdy> hmmm
<Jester45> i dont have it installed on my server and it works fine... so its optional
<thirdy> I have to agree wd dat
<Jester45> just like flash and mp3 support you dont have to have them
<Jester45> allmost every thing is optional to a degree after a new install i remove a lot of package from the main catagory becuase i dont use them
<thirdy> automatix took care of that for me
<Jester45> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jester45> be carefull as that seem to break things
<thirdy> yeah
<thirdy> there's something wrong now
<Jester45> you can get distros that have sun-java and flash installed by defualt but thats not the *buntu way
<thirdy> How do I mount my hd's?
<Jester45> "man mount"
<TheSheep> !mount | thirdy
<ubotu> thirdy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jester45> TheSheep: i dont know if you read it before but i got mpd working
<Jester45> i tried --create-db over and over again then it just worked
<thirdy> ubotu: how bout feisty?
<thirdy> Jester45, wats mpd
<thirdy> ?
<Jester45> music playing daemon
<thirdy> Jester45, still can't mount my hd's
<thirdy> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Jester45> you might be wanting
<Jester45> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
* Jester45 points out that firefox has an update
<thirdy> Jester45, how do I kill synaptic manager?
<thirdy> It's taking way2 too long
<thirdy> Oh
<thirdy> I had to click detail
<thirdy> s
<thirdy> It was waiting for prompt
<thirdy> DAmn, still no java applet
<thirdy> Jester45, ok how do I install the sdk?
<thirdy> now I have java 1.4.2
<thirdy> an old one, thanx to synaptics COMPLETE apps
<Jester45> for the 1.6 sdk run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-sdk"
<radioaktivstorm> hello, does anyone know why my icons fail to appear in such programs as rhythmbox and ooffice under Xubuntu?
<Jester45> thirdy: for the 1.6 sdk run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-sdk"
<thirdy> ok good thing there uninstall in automatix
<thirdy> Jester, how do I remove first the one's I installed
<thirdy> java I min
<Jester45> what ones did you install
<thirdy> that
<thirdy> a big prob
<thirdy> I installed Debian Menu
<thirdy> through Automatix2
<thirdy> how can I run Debian Menu?
<Jester45> not sure
<thirdy> Why can't it just show a shortcut
<Jester45> becuase your desktop would be overflowing with shortcuts
<thirdy> any apps where you can see every installed app?
<thirdy> mybe debian menu is for debian
<thirdy> this is like, another application incompatibility within linux
<TheSheep> thirdy: dpkg -l
<TheSheep> thirdy: will list you all installed packages
<Ramla> you can get a list of all available commands by hitting tab in console a few times
<thirdy>  j2re1.4        1.4.2.02-1ubun Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, St
<thirdy> ii  j2re1.4-mozill 0ubuntu6       Java plugin for firefox
<thirdy> ii  java-common    0.25ubuntu2    Base of all Java packages
<thirdy> how do I remove those?
<thirdy> hmm, infinite list
<TheSheep> thirdy: that's why they are not put on the desktop as icons :)
<TheSheep> thirdy: apt-get remove <name>
<cellofellow> I know that there is an fdisk command to rearrange the partition numbers, but I can't remember what it is. Right now I have hda1, then hda4, then hda3. A little confusing.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: m will show you help
<cellofellow> I know now. I found it. :)
<cellofellow> didn
<cellofellow> t work though
<TheSheep> xf
<cellofellow> I don't know why it didn't work. I've done this before.
<cellofellow> juggling with cfdisk worked. Now to reboot and see if everything worked.
<thirdy> why won't copy paste work in Thunar?
<thirdy> now I can't find a way do move a theme folder
<thirdy> I can't move it!
<thirdy> help
<thirdy> please?
<BFTD> thirdy its to injtensive on the CPU :P
<BFTD> intensive
<thirdy> I don't think so
<BFTD> I know
<BFTD> I was jsut kidding
<BFTD> just
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, not sure why copy paste wont work, but i bet you could try cp from the terminal.
<thirdy> ok how?
<thirdy> I'd like to learn terminal
<Merchelo> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thirdy> for me it's MORE COnvinient
<thirdy> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Merchelo> cp is copy and paste
<radioaktivstorm> lol umm if i remember right, its like cp [source]  [destination] 
<Jester45> you are right
<thirdy> dats long
<radioaktivstorm> on that note, has anyone encountered the icon glitch that im having? my icons in some programs are missing and it instead shows text.....
<Jester45> radioaktivstorm:  nope, maybe your missing the icons. but i wouldnt know where to look
<radioaktivstorm> Jester45, im using the tango iconset, it works in ubuntu proper, but for some reason, my icons disappeared in in some apps under xubuntu
<radioaktivstorm> which sucks a lot because i absolutely love the feel of xubuntu T_T
<Jester45> hey cellofellow long time no see
<cellofellow> hello
<cellofellow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cellofellow> hmmm
<cellofellow> rothchild: as in Winston Rothchild on The Red Green Show?
<rothchild> sorry no, I don't even know that show! :-)
<cellofellow> ok
<rothchild> can anyone tell me how to hide system icons from the desktop but still be able to see files I've put there?
<Jester45> rothchild: like the filesystem ans home icons?
<rothchild> jester45 yes those ones
<cellofellow> go into the Behavior tab in the Desktop Settings dialog.
<rothchild> I can't see a suitable setting in the behavior tab
<rothchild> sorry ok I'm there
<cellofellow> bunch of checkboxes near the bottom.
<Jester45> uncheck them and i think you need to restart xfce
<cellofellow> just xfdesktop
<rothchild> desktop items only offers none. minimised applications or file / launcher icons (they were unchecked already)
<godless> those checkboxes have never had any effect one way or the other for me
<godless> I have to edit xfdesktop
<cellofellow> hmm
<rothchild> if I set it to none I can use the check boxes to turn the icons back on but then I'm missing my files
<rothchild> and I want it the other way round
<cellofellow> You actually store files on the Desktop?
<rothchild> not for storage but just things I'm not gonna keep
<rothchild> helps me keep things tidy
<Jester45> like tmp downloads
<rothchild> exactly
<cellofellow> only thing I can see that will do what you want is the checkboxes, but they don't seem to work.
<godless> rothchild:  Can you see the files on your desktop now?
<godless> you just want to get rid of the launcher icons?
<rothchild> hold up I think it's done it now
<cellofellow> unchecking those checkboxes and then restarting xfdesktop worked here. Only my files in ~/Desktop show now.
<rothchild> thanks all, it just wasn't immediate
<godless> you can edit ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/xfdesktoprc as you please..
<godless> but you seem to have it sorted so no worries :)
<rothchild> just being impatient, thanks for the help
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, did the cp work for you
<thirdy> nope
<cellofellow> what's up?
<thirdy> I installed
<thirdy> krusader
<cellofellow> when I copy huge amounts of stuff, I use cp -a. Did it like five times today.
<thirdy> radioaktivstorm, now I have prob with write permission
<thirdy> how do solve that once and for all?
<thirdy> how do I tell xubuntu that I am the OWNER of this Computer
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy... check your ownership
<thirdy> how?
<radioaktivstorm> i think if you want to change ownership, you can do it graphically by opening thunar under root
<radioaktivstorm> like sudo thunar
<radioaktivstorm> then go to the file and change the ownership under the properties
<radioaktivstorm> or you could just use the chown command
<radioaktivstorm> if youre trying to do it for a lot of files i think you use the recursive flag, something like -r ? dont remember; ill look it up
<thirdy> Finally after a long2 dark night
<thirdy> chown command?
<radioaktivstorm> oh did you get it?
<thirdy> sudo krusader
<cellofellow> -R I think
<thirdy> krusader, that's I'm talking about perfect
<radioaktivstorm> thanks, cellofellow ^_^ i think youre right
<radioaktivstorm> kde apps are usually really nice :P im not a fan of the loaded context menus though.
<cellofellow> KDE is too messy, GNOME to sparse and slow.
<cellofellow> Xubuntu fast.
<cellofellow> XFCE rather
<thirdy> Finally, I've managed to install a theme
<thirdy> haha
<radioaktivstorm> ^^ i love xfce
<thirdy> 3hrs
<radioaktivstorm> which desktop environment were you installing for?
<thirdy> xfce
<cellofellow> I don't know of bundled themes for xfce. I have my own "theme" pieced together with XFWM themes, GTK themes, and desktop wallpapers.
<thirdy> is there a search the net theme for xfce, then 1 click "apply theme"
<cellofellow> I don't think so.
<rothchild> ww.xfce-look.org
<rothchild> not one click
<cellofellow> that's where I get all my goods.
<cellofellow> :)
<radioaktivstorm> ah....i use the gnome-theme-manager, drag and drop. then open the one for xfce and it appears there. if by theme you mean the GTK part
<cellofellow> I just use GTK-Theme-Switch and the XFCE User Interface dialog.
<thirdy> ok, how do I install gnome-theme-manager?
<radioaktivstorm> i would assume you could get it with aptitude
<thirdy> yeah, wats the syntax?
<ablomen> ola
<radioaktivstorm> sudo aptitude install gnome-theme-manager
<radioaktivstorm> you could also try the gtk theme switch
<radioaktivstorm> ive never used it before, so cellofellow might be of more use to you on this option
<radioaktivstorm> i have ubuntu proper and xubuntu, so it comes with the package (excuse the pun).
<thirdy> t
<cellofellow> gtk-theme-switch writes .gtkrc-2.0 files, not setting the DE's GTK settings.
<cellofellow> which makes it DE agnostic, but the DE settings override.
<thirdy> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnome-theme-manager
<ablomen> anybody here had any trouble with f-spot locking up the system while trying to get photos from a camera?
<cellofellow> anything that is written in Mono is likely to lock up sometimes.
<ablomen> (cam is canon eos d400)
<ablomen> lol true
<cellofellow> F-Spot uses gphoto right?
<cellofellow> maybe try gtkam
<radioaktivstorm> thirdy, prolly try gtk-theme-switch? ive never used it but it sound pretty useful
<ablomen> ill try that, thanks :) or gthumb
<cellofellow> !gtk-theme-switch
<cellofellow> !info gtk-theme-switch
<ubotu> gtk-theme-switch: GTK+ theme switching utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 144 kB
<radioaktivstorm> oo, its small! i love small
<cellofellow> teeny
<ablomen> yay gthumb works :)
<thirdy> how do I write scripts for xubuntu?
<thirdy> wat language?
<thirdy> phyton?
<cellofellow> python, perl, bash, php, they all work
<cellofellow> Python is good.
<cellofellow> I have some Bash+zenity stuff I've written.
<thirdy> wats the easiest? I know C
<cellofellow> That's not scripts though, is it?
<cellofellow> Python is nice. I haven't tried Perl or PHP.
<ablomen> php works good too
<thirdy> yeah that's wat I read too
<thirdy> you can run php like .exe here in xubuntu?
<ablomen> php ./script.php
<radioaktivstorm> serious? thats awesome! did not know that.
<ablomen> have a irc bot in php, so thats the proof :)
<cellofellow> PHP even has GTK bindings.
<radioaktivstorm> looks like i now have a lot of fun stuff i can play around with this summer :P
<cellofellow> why do people always associate PHP with Apache and web stuff?
<cellofellow> (although, that's all I have running on it)
<ablomen> cellofellow, becouse its the most used way of using php :)
<cellofellow> yeah
<darrend_> any recommendations for something to play .AVI files?  (I tried avifile-player, it borked)
<cellofellow> VLC, Mplayer.
<ablomen> mplayer, totem etc
<radioaktivstorm> lol, sorry, i havent much experience with languages outside of C++ and JavaScript....and spanish.
<darrend> hmm.. totem won't even startup properly
<cellofellow> VLC always works. (Except for some QT .mov files.)
<darrend> ok, I'll try that..
<thirdy> guys check this out
<radioaktivstorm> what is the most effective media player for organizing a library with good ipod support (first generation shuffle) ive tried exaile, rhythmbox, and banshee.
<thirdy> ctrl+v doesn't work
<cellofellow> gpod maybe
<cellofellow> no, wait
<cellofellow> what about BMPx?
<thirdy> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/03/20/48-firefox-extensions-that-might-just-be-useful-to-you/
<cellofellow> !find bmp
<ubotu> Found: libmpcdec-dev, libmpcdec3, libmpfr-dev, libmpfr1, netpbm (and 34 others)
<cellofellow> !bmpx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmpx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> bah
<cellofellow> !beep-media-player2
<darrend> grr.. totem plays the image without the sound.  Which is the opposite of what avifile-player did
<darrend> maybe I could play the same file in both at the same time :)
<ablomen> lol
* radioaktivstorm chex the internets
<ablomen> darrend, you installed all the gstreamer plugins (ffmpeg/good/bad/ugly) ?
<darrend> (oops, not totem, VLC)
<darrend> totem failed to run at all
<ablomen> ah
<ablomen> weird...
<ablomen> they all work nice here
<ablomen> well try mplayer then ;)
<cellofellow> trouble with AVI is that it is a container like Ogg, and can have lots of codecs inside. Usually it's various MPEG streams like MP3 audio.
<rothchild> radioaktivestorm amarok works well with ipod
<darrend> cellofellow: right.. well VLC also crashes after playing a movie.  still better than totem which crashes before doing anything and the other one that plays sound but no vid.  Trying mplayer now *sigh*
<cellofellow> mplayer plays ANYTHING. 'cept DVD menus (out of the box)
<radioaktivstorm> rothchild: ok. ill check that out; is it lightweight?
<rothchild> I don't know
<rothchild> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<rothchild> doesn't look it i think its about 35meg
<darrend> cellofellow: mplayer failed
<cellofellow> AmaroK is massive.
<Jester45>  you might have to install w32codecs for mplayer
<cellofellow> I say dissect that AVI and see what sort of streams are in it.
<Jester45> mplayer will tell you when you try to play it
<radioaktivstorm> cellofellow, BMPx looks awesome
<radioaktivstorm> i think ill try it
<thirdy> how do I do transparency
<thirdy> like the one in wikipedia?
<ablomen> thirdy settings > settings manager > window manager tweaks
<thirdy> nice
<thirdy> activate focus stealing
<Jester45> yuck, that transperancy is slow
<rothchild> i get: These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<thirdy> nice
<radioaktivstorm> lol, i like the shadows, but yeah i must say, im a fan of the fast ^^ its fun to use it to wow XP users though :P
<rothchild> when i try the window manager
<thirdy> streamtuner stoppped when I changed though
<thirdy> is dat a bug?
<radioaktivstorm> hmm....maybe? try restarting the app? i sometimes get funny thing s when i turn on compiz on ubuntu.
<thirdy> can I have compiz or beryl?
<thirdy> 1.1duron, 256ram, 128vram
<thirdy> nice, xubuntu can now eat vista
<thirdy> wat's the rat's name?
<ablomen> xux? dunno
<thirdy> haha
<thirdy> radioaktivestorm, can I have beryl or compiz?
<thirdy> I min, can I run it?
<radioaktivstorm> umm beryl will probably not like your computer. compiz, i dunno, im not horribly versed in the hardware requirements.
<thirdy> hhmm
<ablomen> well it may, if you set the settings low
<ablomen> friend of mine runs it with a lot less
<thirdy> ow
<thirdy> so how do I get it?>
<ablomen> (pIII, 265mb ram and a geforce 3 tnt 2)
<thirdy> sudo aptitude install compiz?
<ablomen> thirdy, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<ablomen> your video card has to have 3d accel though
<cellofellow> for most stuff, you'll need xserver-xgl too.
<cellofellow> unless you have a really new nVidia card and the 9xxxx drivers.
<rothchild> beryl runs well on intel 915 using i810 driver on my laptop
<thirdy> cellofellow, ok installing xgl
<ablomen> thirdy, what is your gfx card? (lspci)
<thirdy> ablomen: geforce ?
<thirdy> 128mb
<radioaktivstorm> looks like its the gnome/ubuntu default applications that dont have icons! gedit, ooffice, rhythmbox etc. funky. anyone ever run into that?
<ablomen> hehe there are a lot of geforce's
<ablomen> could you copy the results of lspci | grep VGA ?
<thirdy> I think there's command to show my specs
<cellofellow> radioaktivstorm: what iconset you using?
<radioaktivstorm> cellofellow: tango
<radioaktivstorm> just the plain vanilla tango that sets up default with xubuntu.
<thirdy> thirdy@thirdy-desktop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<thirdy> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<cellofellow> that should have some icons for that stuff, even if it's just generic icons. The iconsets icons take precedence over the programs icons.
<ablomen> ok yeah that wont run without xgl :)
<cellofellow> I'm using Sun's Nimbus and Blueprint icons.
<thirdy> ablomen, I used automatix2 to install drivers
<ablomen> and nvidia-glx-legacy is needed too
<ablomen> yug automatix :(
<cellofellow> I have a RIVA TNT2 and I tried XGL. Not good.
<cellofellow> Beryl just died on me.
<ablomen> cellofellow, you did install the legacy drivers?
<cellofellow> Yes
<ablomen> hmm ok
<cellofellow> It's always on my "after installation todo list".
<ablomen> could be just to old
<cellofellow> XGL actually ran, it was just a little too slow. I didn't like how everything had to be rendered twice.
<thirdy> ok so how can I test xgl?
<cellofellow> run it?
<cellofellow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ablomen> cellofellow, yeah xgl is quite nasty
<thirdy> I can't
* ablomen wants 3d accel on his laptop :(
<ablomen> damn via
<thirdy> ALT+F2 xgl
<cellofellow> some VIA GPU's can do half-decent 3D. Enough for like FrozenBubble.
<ablomen> cellofellow, well xmoto doesnt even run here
<thirdy> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<thirdy> that's wat I did
<cellofellow> read the HowTo in the factoid above. ^^^^
<frojnd> hello there
<cellofellow> hi
<ablomen> hi frojnd
<frojnd> what's the default editor for text in xubuntu?
<frojnd> like kate in kubuntu
<cellofellow> Mousepad.
<cellofellow> Nano or Vi for CLI.
* ablomen uses gedit in xubuntu
* profoX` *pest* ablomen
* cellofellow uses scite or mousepad
<ablomen> heh
<Jester45> frojnd: youcan use kate in xubuntu but you will lose some of xubuntu's speed
<cellofellow> scite rocks
<cellofellow> or gvim
* Jester45 uses what cellofellow uses
<ablomen> cellofellow, oeh gtk1 :/
<ablomen> (scite)
<ablomen> at least, that's what the screenshot shows ;)
<cellofellow> warning: mousepad is NOT a power editor like kate. It's more like Notepad.
<cellofellow> scite is gtk2
<ablomen> ah :)
<ablomen> they need a new screenshot then :)
<cellofellow> and lots of editors are Scintilla based. Dr. Python, Eric, Notepad++ (for windows).
<cellofellow> SciTE == Scintilla Text Editor.
<radioaktivstorm> cellofellow: http://server6.pictiger.com/img/233030/picture-hosting/no-icons%21%21-eek.php
<radioaktivstorm> or oops http://server6.pictiger.com/img/233030/picture-hosting/no-icons%21%21-eek.png i guess either one works
<radioaktivstorm> i mean...not that i use gedit a lot or anything, but its a bit unsettling to have icons missing from applications X_X
<cellofellow> radioaktivstorm: I know what it is. You've got your more advanced settings set for Text Only instead of Icons. Try the User Interface settings dialog.
<cellofellow> see Toolbar Style
<ablomen> looks kinda nice btw, no icons ;)
<radioaktivstorm> hah! brilliant!! now i know where it came from! thanks a million :D. must have brushed it when i was tweaking.
<cellofellow> :D
<radioaktivstorm> ...and now that i know i turn it off....i might just leave it :P i thought something broke
<radioaktivstorm> ...maybe not. who knows
<markku> you
<markku> cc lol
<markku> wrong channel ^
<markku> btw
<markku> I'm having problems with Wine
<markku> I don't know how to run .exe files with it or install .exe files :/
<cellofellow> wine thefile.exe
<markku> in terminal?
<ablomen> yup
<markku> Wine: Could not load L "c:\\windows\\system32\\thefile.exe": Module not found
<markku> any ideas?
<thirdy> how to I restart xorg?
<cjae> ok assuming that all cables and router and modem working correctly why won't ethernet catch an ip?
<cjae> ethernet card ruined
<radioaktivstorm> erm i think ctrl alt backspace does the trick thirdy
<cellofellow> thirdy: logout, and then ctrl+alt+bksp
<cellofellow> cjae: using DHCP?
<cjae> cellofellow, yes
<cellofellow> how about trying a static ip?
<cjae> did the whole /etc/init.d/networking restart fails
<cjae> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<cellofellow> is there anything in dmesg?
<cjae> also the module is in the list e100 so it loaded
<cjae> and ifconfig up fails
<cjae> but the device has a vaild mac address and in lspci
<cellofellow> if dhcp isn't working, does a normal IP work?
<cjae> cellofellow, ??
<markku> hmm
<markku> somebody needs help with ethernet setup?
<cellofellow> you can set a static IP address, instead of using the automatic DHCP.
<cjae> throught ISP
<cjae> -r
<markku> cello
<cellofellow> no router?
<markku> you need password and username for internet access?
<cjae> router is working fine I am talking thought it right now
<markku> and you have cable or adsl modem
<cjae> adsl
<cellofellow> ok, I'm not going to be able to help
<cjae> and no
<markku> open terminal
<cjae> yep
<markku> sudo pppoeconf
<markku> then hit all yes :)
<markku> and write username and password corretly
<markku> should work fine then
<cjae> sorry just once second anything I should looking for in particular in dmesg like to grep
<markku> question in pppoeconf?
<cjae> I don't think I use pppoe
<markku> hmm
<markku> tell me whatkind internet access you need then
<cjae> not in europe
<markku> hmm
<markku> i odn't know outside europe connection settings :/
<markku> dont*
<cjae> I am not sure but I don't remeber having pppoe
<markku> you have used windows before?
<cjae> yes unfortunately
<markku> how did you install internet connection in there
<markku> manual?
<cjae> xp does a lot for you I just have to set to auto dhcp
<markku> aa
<cjae> ??
<markku> its not pppoe thing then
<markku> hmm
<markku> well it is hard for me to tell how to get it work because i'm cable modem user with username and password (pppoe)
<cjae> when I type pppoe at terminal it asks to install it from apt-get
<cellofellow> auto DHCP works if you have a good DHCP server. Is your router handling that?
<cjae> so I don't believe I use it
<markku> hmm
<markku> Kubuntu and Ubuntu default internet connection is auto DCHP connection
<markku> dunno about xubuntu
<markku> i'm trying to get wine work
<cjae> I had a problem similar to this with the machine I had to replace the eth card cause onboard failed
<markku> well i just busted my better computer bios unrepairable ;)
<cjae> but it had win on it before so I could not determine exactly the problem
<markku> so have to get new motherboard :P
<markku> well prolly it is better someone else help you with this matter
<markku> i'm handless with DHCP
<Pumpernickel> Most decent motherboards have a backup BIOS stored in rom.  The manual should tell you how to restore from that.
<markku> well
<markku> it is hard to get backup from any where
<cjae> anyone else ????????????
<markku> i mean it shut downs itself after 5 seconds and reruns itself and shutdowns itself again after 5 seconds... this happens about 10 times after that it just keeps running and makes error piip
<cjae> well it doesn't woek in windows anymore either
<markku> and my user manual... no idea where it is anymore lol
<markku> well
<markku> actually i don't know anymore which cable goes where on my motherboard
<markku> i took it off from tower
<thirdy> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thirdy> is there any command to restore?
<thirdy> like system restore in xp?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@cpc1-cdif4-0-0-cust304.cdif.cable.ntl.co]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@125.24.219.121]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@63-224-188-119.desm.qwest.net]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b *!*@d17-61.rt2-bras.clm.centurytel.net]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!cinn@*.cdif.cable.ntl.com]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<cjae> have to replace on board ethernet with pci nic I have a realtek rtl8139D 10/100 or a SMCen5030c 10/100 which one should I use??
<Pumpernickel> Try the Realtek one first.  They have pretty much universal support.
<cjae> is smc supported by the kernel well??
<Pumpernickel> Most ethernet cards are, but I have no experience with smc.
<cjae> I think the realtek gave me porblems too but can't remember too long ago
<cjae> is there a generic driver/module??
<Pumpernickel> Not for ethernet cards, no.
<cjae> ok thanks
<Jester45> anyone have a suggestion for a lightweight 3d modeler that is VERY simple blender works well but i cant use it to good... and im not gonna be using it for to much of detailed work
#xubuntu 2007-06-05
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@*.cdif.cable.ntl.com]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-b Pumpernickel!*@*]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<vidd> Pumpernickel, may i ask what they did to get banned?
<Pumpernickel> It was a bot.
<vidd> ah
<Pumpernickel> I was enforcing a previous ban.
* vidd knew ya had a reason =] ...just wondering what it was
<Xzite> Is there a way to boot Xubuntu using a USB-memory?
<vidd> you mean like from a usb stick as a live cd?
<Xzite> vidd: naw... i want to install from the USB-memory since i dont have a floppy or cd-rom in this little embedded system, and since it got USB and i have a 1 gig stick i was hoping for a solution that way =)
<vidd>  ah... Xzite I know there IS a way...but i do not recall it....
<vidd> let me dig up a how-to......
<Xzite> vidd: thank you very much, my google skills seems to fail tonight =/
<Xzite> vidd: this is the system im gonna try installing on... http://www.ipcmax.com/product_info.php?products_id=224
<maxamillion> Xzite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB try that one
<vidd> maxamillion, is too fast for me
<vidd> =] 
<maxamillion> i do only what i can
<Merchelo> !info poo
<ubotu> Package poo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Merchelo> er
<maxamillion> Merchelo: ?
<Xzite> maxamillion: hmm... does that guide explain exactly how to get the data to the usb-stick?
<maxamillion> Xzite: not entirely sure to be honest, just found it in a search i did
<Xzite> maxamillion: ahh... ok, since i know the system will boot from USB... i just dont know how to get the Xubunto CD onto the stick...
<maxamillion> Xzite: ah, ok ... lemme find you a link for that
<Xzite> maxamillion: i mean, it could be as simple as extracting the *.iso to the stick but hey... i have no idea... i'm out of caffeine =/
<maxamillion> Xzite: its almost that simple, i don't remember the exact steps but i will get you a link
<Xzite> maxamillion: thank you very much =)
<vidd> Xzite, what do you have running on that comp now?
<Merchelo> maxamillion: was looking on how to add a factoid to the ubotu, for usbbooting
<Xzite> vidd: nothing at all, got it from a friend for like 50 Euro couple of weeks ago...
<maxamillion> Merchelo: you would have to ask for permission in #ubuntu-ops
<Merchelo> ahh ok
<maxamillion> Xzite: does that machine have a hard drive or you need to run it as a live session?
<maxamillion> nvm ... i just checked the linke
<Xzite> maxamillion: i have a 2 gig drive installed, and 256 megs of memory...
<vidd> wow...tiny
<maxamillion> Xzite: here is an article that covers many alternate installation methods for people without cd-rom drives and details on each method .... http://www.jonlee.ca/tag/optical-drive/ enjoy :)
<Xzite> vidd: yeah i know, but i dont need more...
<Xzite> vidd: it's gonna play bedside irc/mail/mp3jukebox(if i get the audio to work)-computer
* vidd is not one to advise other flavors...but you might want to check out damn small linux....
<vidd> it has a usb-install
<maxamillion> vidd: but once the installation is complete, it doesn't offer full desktop functionality, such as ability to install other apps or receive system updates
<vidd> maxamillion, just enough to get the base system....
<vidd> once the base system is up and he has internet...he can replace the sources.list with fiesty's sources.list and update, and then get all he wants....
<vidd> its a little tricky...but it works surprisingly well
<maxamillion> vidd: nope, DSL doesn't come with a fully functional dpkg or apt setup
<maxamillion> vidd: or atleast it used to not ... they might have changed that since i last spoke with the project lead
<vidd> hrm...
<maxamillion> it has been a couple years
* vidd needs to go get the kid....bbl
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(Jester45/#xubuntu) typical windows :)
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) or the library ... which ever you prefer to call it
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) Jester45: no joke
* maxamillion is sitting on his couch with his laptop watching his fiance play "super paper mario" ....
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) looks like a cool game :)
(Jester45/#xubuntu) whats dpkg's error code 1 mean
* maxamillion bought her a wii for her b-day
(thirdy/#xubuntu) maxamillion, I just choosed the project type in devc++5 to be Win32 not Console app
(maxamillion/#xubuntu) Jester45: no clue
<maxamillion> thirdy: yeah, then it probably used some windows DLL and didn't make you learn anything about how the gui actually functions
<maxamillion> thirdy: you will need to learn to use a tool called glade
<thirdy> maxamillion, yeah, I saw a DLL pop up in my folder
<maxamillion> thirdy: it will be the easiest for you to write gui apps on linux
<thirdy> maxamillion, Kdevelop?
<maxamillion> thirdy: http://glade.gnome.org/ .... its in the repos "sudo aptitude install glade"
<maxamillion> thirdy: don't know ... like i said last night, haven't touched KDE since 2001 and even then, i never used kdevelop for more than a day
<thirdy> !glade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !info glade
<ubotu> glade: GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.12.1-6ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 310 kB, installed size 4936 kB
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<maxamillion> lol!!!
<maxamillion> i didn't know sev updated its reply ... that's awesome
<thirdy> I really need to get a new monitor, mine is since I was in kindergarten, now I'm gonna be 2nd yr college
<maxamillion> thirdy: yeah ... that's bad for your eyes ...
<AlexC> AAHHHHHHHHHH
<maxamillion> AlexC: that is not a good sign ... what's wrong?
<AlexC> thirdy:that's dangerous shit
<thirdy> AlexC, thats why I need to make money, need to buy lots of things
<maxamillion> !language AlexC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language alexc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thirdy> maxamillion, ok Exaile! won't start
<maxamillion> thirdy: uhmm... question about your "stars fall on" app ... does it constantly write to and update a file somewhere just incase windows freezes, then the user can restart the app and pick back up where they left off?
<maxamillion> thirdy: really? ... strange
<AlexC> i need a 2 port usb hub
<AlexC> unpluging the keyboard is annoying
<thirdy> maxamillion, nope it doesn't
<thirdy> maxamillion, is this worth downloading?
<thirdy> http://forumw.org/viewtopic.php?t=67831&highlight=linspire
<maxamillion> AlexC: i actually think i have like 3 4-port usb hubs around here somewhere ... they were free give away's from the belkin rep when i worked at best buy back in high school ... if i find one i can ship it to you
<thirdy> Linspire says "The world's easiest Desktop linux"
<maxamillion> thirdy: Linspire is built off of ubuntu
<AlexC> sweet
<maxamillion> thirdy: and you wouldn't want linspire, you would want freespire (the free version)
<AlexC> maxamillion: I'm in ausralia
<maxamillion> thirdy: and i don't care for it much, but you might enjoy it ... i think the click-n-run system is something you would get along with
<maxamillion> AlexC: oh ... ouch
<AlexC> :(
<maxamillion> AlexC: yeah, sorry ... i don't think i have enough money for shipping to there
<AlexC> they don't cost that much anyway
<AlexC> i'll get one
<maxamillion> AlexC: true
<maxamillion> AlexC: sorry :(
<AlexC> i hate virtual packages
<AlexC> they make me angry
<maxamillion> AlexC: ... you mean meta packages?
<AlexC> the ones that just link places
<maxamillion> yeah ... meta packages
<AlexC> packages.ubuntu.com calls them virtual
<TacticalPenguin> hello
<maxamillion> AlexC: oh ... didn't know that
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: hello
<maxamillion> AlexC: the devs call them meta :P
<AlexC> :P
<thirdy> maxamillion, I woudn't want freespire?
<xjkx> I saw a video on youtube where the desktop was 3d, what i need to do
<TacticalPenguin> Beryl
<maxamillion> thirdy: i think you might like it ... it uses KDE and i think you would enjoy the CNR system
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: beryl? ... what about it?
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: oh... nvm
* maxamillion needs to read everything
<TacticalPenguin> xjkx- lookup beryl and search about installing it, its supported pretty well
<maxamillion> xjkx: http://wiki.beryl-project.org
<maxamillion> xjkx: if that link doesn't work let me know ... i just typed it from memory
* maxamillion can't stand 3d desktops :/
<TacticalPenguin> Ive had beryl working on an ubuntu install before havent tried with xubuntu yet but it should still work
<TacticalPenguin> Yea its coolfor like a day
<TacticalPenguin> Then it gets old
<xjkx> it works
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: i've run beryl on xubuntu ... it works
<TacticalPenguin> Ok
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: but yeah ... after about 2 weeks i just became annoyed
<TacticalPenguin> haha 2 weeks
<TacticalPenguin> didn't take me half that
<TacticalPenguin> Has anybody in here managed to get the source of ncurses and/or terminfo to compile and get them to install?
<TacticalPenguin> Or know of a better way?
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: well i ran it at work long before vista came out and i work in a windows dominated office so it was fun to be like "oh, look what else your operating system can't do"
<TacticalPenguin> maxamillion: yea Its fun to tack on what windows cant do when youre trying to get people to try linux
<homebrewcider> can someone please help me get Logitech 250 USB headset workingplease. I can select it in menu>settings>settings manager, but mic is selected and when i select speaker, the setting never stays selected
<thirdy> Freespire doesn't just take open source programs and "toss them in." There are hundreds of changes made to programs such as Firefox, Thunderbird, KDE, GIMP, OpenOffice, etc. that you'll find in Freespire and the CNR Warehouse programs
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: i could be wrong, but i think there is a package called "ncurses-term" that is what you are looking for .... but i could be wrong, i don't know much of it
<thirdy> that one catched me
<homebrewcider> or at least tell me where to look
<TacticalPenguin> Ok Ill try that
<maxamillion> thirdy: give it a try, only you can decide what is best for your needs ;)
<xjkx> maxamillion: the part on "ubuntu" when talking about installation was incomplete, i installed by myself with apt-get install beryl, is there a "what else to do" in that site? cant find
<maxamillion> homebrewcider: i unfortunately have no clue .... you might try googling around a bit or ask in #xfce
<TacticalPenguin> Well that package exists
<TacticalPenguin> Not sure if itll do what I need it for but Ill try
<TacticalPenguin> (its for compiling psptoolchain)
<maxamillion> xjkx: not sure, its been about 8 months since i used beryl
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: oh ... uhmmm... dunno
<TacticalPenguin> well ill try it
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: you might need ncurses dev tools or something for compiling
<thirdy> automatix2 really sucks
<TacticalPenguin> yea it says install ncurses before continuing
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: if that doesn't work ... try out "ncurses-dev" package or "ncurses-runtime" package
<TacticalPenguin> wait
<maxamillion> thirdy: yes, automatix is garbage
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: yes?
<TacticalPenguin> the folder it checked for in usr/lib is libncurses
<TacticalPenguin> lemme try aptgetting it with lib on the front
<thirdy> maxamillon, wat do you use for torrent?
<TacticalPenguin> I use deluge for torrents
<thirdy> xubuntu, doesn't have one
<Jester45> i use azureus
<thirdy> smart install deluge won't work
<TacticalPenguin> worked for me just fine
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: ah, yes ... there is a libncurses4 and libncurses5 package ... i assume just using libncurses will pull the latest version
<TacticalPenguin> DLed the deb and ran it
<TacticalPenguin> hmm
<TacticalPenguin> i tried libncurses5 and it says its already installed
<TacticalPenguin> and at the latest
<maxamillion> thirdy: deluge isn't in the repositories yet, you have to download the deb from the site and install it with either dpkg or run it in gdebi (or just double click, i think gdebi will launch and install it for you)
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: hmm....
<TacticalPenguin> yea thats what I did just got it and ran it in gdebi
<maxamillion> thirdy: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<maxamillion> gdebi is a wonderful app :)
<maxamillion> like a cross between dpkg and apt-get ... good times
<maxamillion> anyhoo, back to your ncurses issue
<TacticalPenguin> lol an dit has a gui
<TacticalPenguin> *and it
<TacticalPenguin> its not really urgent but its been annoying me for a while lol
<maxamillion> TacticalPenguin: you might want to try installing ncurses-dev and libncurses4 ... just incase it wants the older version or some dev library
<TacticalPenguin> hmm im trying installing ncurses-dev
<TacticalPenguin> wow lol 5mb to download
<maxamillion> wow
<TacticalPenguin> installed
<maxamillion> nice
<TacticalPenguin> lemem try toolchain now
<maxamillion> my net connection is soo slow :(
<maxamillion> k
<TacticalPenguin> mines 768kbps dsl lol
<TacticalPenguin> max download speed is like 90KBps
<TacticalPenguin> next worse thing is dialup
<maxamillion> well i am a college student and i live off campus in a college town, i'm 10 miles out and too far for cable or dsl ... so i have a cingular/at&t air-card with only EDGE network coverage in the area, so i get like 250kbps max, average of 150kbps and download from the repos at around 30kbps
<Jester45> no next thing is ISDN
<maxamillion> Jester45: they don't really offer ISDN anymore
<AlexC> THAT'S IT!!!!
<maxamillion> AlexC: ?
<Jester45> i know but its the next level up
<AlexC> DEATH TO LIBSDL-DEV
<maxamillion> AlexC: LOL
<maxamillion> Jester45: true
<crimsun> beats my 56kbps dialup.
<Jester45> then you got dual ISDN and quad and what mulitpule of it they got it to
<AlexC> i've downloaded like 140 packages over the last two days
<maxamillion> crimsun: ouch ... you uber dev on dialup? ... you are a trooper
<Jester45> then what.. minimal DSL
<AlexC> and their dependancies
<AlexC> and for what?
<maxamillion> AlexC: no clue ... why don't you tell us :)
* Jester45 is getting 10mbps/3mpbs some time next month
<AlexC> to compile a game
<Jester45> what game
<AlexC> but no, simply downloading and installing packages isn't enough
<Jester45> i give up after the first or 2nd package
<AlexC> you have to sell yourself as a sex slave for two years in egypt and then you still have to port 400,000 binary files without source
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah, the worst part is i just moved into this house last week and my old place had 3mbps/5mbps for half the price i pay for this stupid cellular air-card
<AlexC> it's impossible
<Jester45> ?? ok..
<crimsun> what the heck is AlexC attempting?
<maxamillion> AlexC: wow ... maybe you just need to find a new game
<AlexC> i'll try to install one that you don't have to compile
<AlexC> if there are any
<Jester45> maxamillion: and you have good lantency with it hooked 2 like 4 things right? didnt you say its connect to a windows laptop then to a desktop
<maxamillion> Jester45: windows laptop, router, then 3 different linux machines
<Jester45> AlexC: search the repo for "game" you will have an hour or 2 of read names
<maxamillion> Jester45: and the windows install wasn't paid for by me ... my work took the bill on that one
<Jester45> but still each new device makes more delay
<Jester45> but your probly not a gamer right?
<maxamillion> Jester45: nope
<maxamillion> Jester45: only thing i was upset about is that i had to lower my bitrate on my netradio stream
* Jester45 has his modem connected to a router connected to 2 more routers
<maxamillion> AlexC: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<Jester45> raise the cache to like 100mb
<AlexC> wiki.ubuntu.com/Games
<maxamillion> Jester45: this setup is better than going with satellite internet ... which was my other option
<maxamillion> AlexC: the link i gave you if from a ubuntu gamers community ... it has a good long list, i've played a few they list on there ... but only the ones in the repos because compiling games has never worked for me
<AlexC> i don't have access to repo's from ubuntu computter
<AlexC> i have to usb disk them over
<maxamillion> AlexC: ahhh ... uhmm, you should remedy that ;)
<maxamillion> AlexC: why does it not have a net connection?
<AlexC> it has two winmodems
<Jester45> wifi problems im guessing
<Jester45> o
<AlexC> that is my problem
<maxamillion> AlexC: jeebus
<Jester45> i had a winmodem/audiocard in one
<Jester45> of my computers
<maxamillion> AlexC: usb network interface a possibility? ... won't look pretty, but it will work
<maxamillion> Jester45: ouch
<AlexC> maxamillion, i would have to drill a hole in the walll
<maxamillion> AlexC: wifi not a possibility?
<AlexC> that would cost money
<Jester45> kinda weird setup has the modem out put then a analog audio line up to a chuck of circuit board that stuck in a pci slot and has output there (didnt use pci for data only power)
<AlexC> in the networking app.....
<AlexC> sys>networking
<AlexC> umm...
<maxamillion> AlexC: yeah, don't use that thing ... its weird
<AlexC> to activate a interface do you just tick that little box
<AlexC> okay
<AlexC> what should i get?(must be compat with dial-up)
<maxamillion> AlexC: oh, i dunno
<AlexC> i heard wvdial is a good option
<AlexC> i might try it out
<maxamillion> AlexC: i've just never had good luck with the provided network app
<Jester45> AlexC: there is data over power, i dont know what its called but it uses power line to transfer data about wifi speed. you just plug it into an outlet and plug a network calbe into that
<Jester45> its a funny idea
<maxamillion> Jester45: ohhhh yeah, i heard of that ... even read a couple reviews about it
<AlexC> it sound difficult
<Jester45> nope its easier than wired and wifi becuase it uses the building power lines and you just plug your cable in and its connected
<maxamillion> AlexC: probably more trouble and money then its worth
<Jester45> each umm router i think can handel ~20 nodes or somthing like that
<Jester45> yea.. but still cool
<maxamillion> Jester45: very cool
<Jester45> now they just need to use that but for dsl... maybe extend the reach a few miles
<Jester45> or shorten
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah, that would solve my non-dsl problems ... i am literally like a hundred feet or so too far from the service center
<maxamillion> and they won't fork the money to drop a repeater because they just don't care
<thirdy_> hmm, i'll go back to xp for now, haven't start any program, bye
<maxamillion> uhh... ok
<xjkx> Starting Tomcat 5 servlet engine using Java from /usr/lib/jdk: (and then it doesnt open)
<xjkx> what could be wrong
<maxamillion> xjkx: do you have java installed?
<xjkx> maxamillion: how do i check?
<maxamillion> xjkx: type "java -version" in the command line and tell me what it says
<xjkx> java version "1.4.2"
<xjkx> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu5)
<maxamillion> xjkx: yeah, you don't have sun microsystems official java installed ... you have the gnu version and i don't know if tomcat will run on that or not
<maxamillion> xjkx: do "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre" in the command line
<xjkx> ok
<maxamillion> xjkx: and then try the "java -version" again and let me know what it says
<xjkx> it said "these packages will be kept: "  and didnt install, should i install the 5? Five works in that
<maxamillion> xjkx: sure
<AlexC> peh, games are overrated
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> frozenbubble for the win
<AlexC> too big
<AlexC> for my dial-up
<AlexC> :(
<AlexC> unles................ no, it's too big
<maxamillion> i sorry... good game though
<AlexC> i know
<AlexC> all of them are good
<AlexC> i just wish i had Broadband
<maxamillion> yeah ... i had broadband a week and a half ago ... now i don't :(
<maxamillion> my new house is awesome though :)
<kikr_> hey what's a program to download that can grab the colors from the viewport
<kikr_> grab the hex*
<TheSheep> kikr_: you can use gimp for that
<kikr_> k
<TheSheep> kikr_: in the gimp's color picker, there is one icon with a screen and the pipette
<TheSheep> kikr_: that's the tool
<kikr_> thanks
<Merchelo> quiet in here today
<helpme> xubuntu rocks!
<helpme> :D
<helpme> do you guys love xubuntu too?
<Merchelo> in a non physical way, yes
<helpme> its economical but sexyyyyyyy
<bolt> hey... I installed Network Manager from Add/Remove but it doesn't show up
<bolt> after a reboot, it's not in my systray
<bolt> nor on the menu
<bolt> how can I get it to start up when I log in?
<helpme> log in as root
<helpme> oh wait
<Merchelo> settings->autostarted applications
<Merchelo> then in add NetworkManager
<bolt> trying that now :)
<low_on_ram> does anyone know how I can boot into xubuntu using the live CD without the X server?
<pleia2> you have to use the alternate CD, can't use the LiveCD
<bolt> Merchelo: apparently, I must be root to run NetworkManager
<low_on_ram> pleia2, ok. downloading Alternate CD ... will try and see
<Merchelo> bolt, yeah, i installed it there, and can't run it for some odd reason
<bolt> how can I delete my saved session?
<bolt> I set nm-applet to autostart, and now I get one more of them each time i log in!
<bolt> i have 10 applets now
<bolt> nevermind. found it
<helpme> hello
<helpme> i uninstalled beryl
<helpme> and my taskbar is missing
<helpme> the part of windows where i can minimize and close the folder/program
<helpme> how do i get it back?
<ablomen> helpme, try alt+f2 > emerald
<ablomen> oh wait sorry
<ablomen> you uninstalled (i read it wrong)
<helpme> yeah
<helpme> the thing is
<helpme> beryl messed up my window bar to begin with
<helpme> so i cant properly minimize windows
<helpme> by uninstalling it i thought xfce would set up its defaults
<ablomen> helpme, you could try Settings > window manager and then make changes there (to the style or button layout or whatever)
<ablomen> maybe that helps
<helpme> terminal said
<helpme> windows settings cant open with your current linux settings
<helpme> damn
<ablomen> hmm ouch
<helpme> darn beryl is a disaster
<helpme> so many bugs
<helpme> oh wait
<helpme> no wonder
<helpme> emerald was still installed
<helpme> werid
<helpme> *weird
<ablomen> heh ok yeah that's weird
<helpme> so if i removed emerald
<helpme> xfce will take over with my windows settings once again?
<ablomen> i guess so
<ablomen> you should remove emerald anyway, so you'll see after that :)
<helpme> i just removed it
<helpme> problem is still there
<helpme> this sucks
<ablomen> you loged in and out?
<ablomen> (and killed emerald? )
<ablomen> s/and/or
<helpme> yes
<helpme> to no avail
<helpme> damn it
<helpme> these settings cannot work with your current window manager
<ablomen> :/
<helpme> how can i bring back window manager settings to default
<ablomen> helpme, removing your xfce config files i guess (make a backup!)
<helpme> how do i do that?
<ablomen> helpme, mv ~/.config/xfce4 ~/.config/xfce4_backup
<ablomen> if you want to restore the backup you just do: mv ~/.config/xfce4_backup ~/.config/xfce4
<ablomen> after you moved it just log out and in again
<radioaktivstorm> morning and stuff, this is an odd question, but is there a way to get kde/qt type apps to integrate more nicely into the gtk based environments? i like some of the kde apps but i want my apps to not look like a hodgepodge or themes.
<ablomen> radioaktivstorm, afaik there's a clearlooks theme for qt..
<ablomen> so if you use clearlooks in gtk, that should look pretty nice :)
<radioaktivstorm> ablomen sweet! i love clearlooks :D
<ablomen> :)
<ablomen> kde-style-klearlook - The Klearlook widget style for KDE << i think this is the package, not sure though
<ablomen> ah now im sure, it is :)
<radioaktivstorm> found it ^^. i just run kcontrol to change to klearlook?
<ablomen> i think zo :)
<ablomen> *so
<ablomen> dont use kde related stuff though :)
<ablomen> but it sounds right ;)
<radioaktivstorm> lol, yeah....dunno, I cant use kde. it feels too bloated, slow and the context is soo confusing X_X, i must say, the app integration is nice though.
<ablomen> :)
<ablomen> never liked kde
<Jester45> i dont like all the integration
<Jester45> why not just have a few apps for settings and not, well you open this so you can open that then you can change the setting
<radioaktivstorm> lol, im not saying that i want everything in one place, but i do like how many of the apps recognise that the other exists and can conscript it for added features. while it is nice....i have to say that every time ive tried out kde, i get frustrated.
<Jester45> why not just have less apps but bigger ones
<Jester45> and have all the features in that one
<radioaktivstorm> my personal preference is really fast small apps. im very willing to sacrifice some features if an app does something and does it well :P i think thats what brought me to looking at Xfce
<radioaktivstorm> then i saw all the tweaking i could do, and got happy. :D
<Jester45> hehe so you might like gentoo+xfce
<Jester45> how much tweaking do you like :0
<radioaktivstorm> lol! while i like tweaking....im woefully inexperienced. so i try to stick to learning some stuff with the terminal...trying to learn python and doing some web stuff mostly.
<Jester45> im being conscripted into web design
<radioaktivstorm> really? hows that going? im interested in doing web design, but i need some practice on the graphical end.
<Jester45> yea im working on the nongraphical part now
<Jester45> vidd.homelinux.net:8080
<radioaktivstorm> not bad :D
<Jester45> there isnt nothing on there
<Jester45> i gotaa get a registration page
<radioaktivstorm> i know that. but if you wrote this yourself then you must have command of the coding part. but i guess plain vanilla html isnt so bad. do you hand code or use like nvu or whatever?
<Jester45> hand
<Jester45> nvu kills things
<radioaktivstorm> awesome. i agree. i always feel frustrated because i have some friends that do design stuff and some of them make nice lookign webpages, but know nothing about whats under the hood. i need to work on making nice images and graphics and such.
<Jester45> look at the source on that page :)
<Jester45> very small
<Jester45> clients request
<radioaktivstorm> :D and you got the divs to behave with css in Internet Exploder?
<Jester45> o wait
<Jester45> thats the old page
<radioaktivstorm> oh lol
<Jester45> wait... o no its not
<Jester45> if you download the page you will see i used <?php include ?> on al the sections, each page is only like 15 lines long then the php addes in all real codeing from a external file so the client can edit esiter
<Jester45> easier
<radioaktivstorm> good approach
<radioaktivstorm> i did the same with a site i built for my dad a while back.
<radioaktivstorm> he doesnt use it anymore
<radioaktivstorm> but its all good :P
<radioaktivstorm> php calls are really nice for making things less annoying when you gotta make changes to a lot of pages.
<Jester45> i just dont really feel like finishing i
<Jester45> tt
<radioaktivstorm> lol. i hate it when that happens. i sit there for a long time and make something only to realize after 8 hours that i dont really want to do it anymore.
<Jester45> :)
<TehRealNexGen> "ctrl alt f1" to access the full screen terminal doesnt seem to work :-(
<Jester45> if i set 2 diffrent colors on some text is css the winner or html
<Jester45> !opme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> oops sorry
* Jester45 heads to right channel
<vidd> lol
<Jester45> hey vidd
<Jester45> wanna opme? in the right channel your bot doesnt know me
<TehRealNexGen> hey ive got two kernals sitting in grub after i downloaded another one through synaptic. The latest one works fine but the older one is still sitting there, how do i get rid of it?
<gangie> join #xubuntu
<Jester45> gangle your in #xubuntu
<vidd> you can either go into synaptic and remove it....or remove it via apt-get/aptitude
<gangie> sorry new to gaim
<TehRealNexGen> er lol what do i search for
<gangie> look for linux image whatever the number is you want to ditch I think
<vidd> gangie, ya beat me to it =] 
<gangie> pure chance
<Jester45> the gimp is so slow
<TehRealNexGen> erm whats the number, i cant be bothered to look at grub again
<TehRealNexGen> the default for 7.04
<Jester45> the last number is -15
<vidd> in synaptic....
<vidd> look up linux-image.....
<Jester45> and fine the lowest version number?] 
<gangie> you need to know the code following linux image something like -2.6.20-15 so you need to look in grub agin
<TehRealNexGen> ok found it thanx
<gangie> vidd one all
<vidd> no...he will find two of them in synaptic selected....
<TehRealNexGen> yeah i found two, -15 and -16
<vidd> he just needs to choose "completely remove" the lowest version number
<gangie> yep sorry brain fade your right vidd
<vidd> gangie, we all have them
<vidd> its when you dont recover from them that you have a problem
<gangie> I think I've got a problem then
<TehRealNexGen> yep done it rebooting if i dont come back then it didnt work lol
<gangie> me bruvver has old laptop with win 98 on I think its about 233meg and 5gig hd  Xubuntu see him right. remembered what I came for now :)
<TehRealNexGen> yep it worked
<TehRealNexGen> and ctrl alt fn finally works again woot
<vidd> cool...what does that do?
<Jester45> give you a terminal
<Jester45> ttyl
<vidd> so its an extra tty?
<Jester45> no his was broke
<Jester45> i removed the F5 and F6 ones and put 2 xservers there
<vidd> Jester45, why would you need 2 extra x servers?
<TehRealNexGen> so guys i have another question when i type top or ps-aux in the full screen terminal (not the emulator) the list of the processes goes of the screen, how do i scroll down.
<gangie> Dont you have to pipe it thru more?
<godless> I'm looking for an app to search for files on my system... something like windows search or the spotlight.. any suggestions?
<gangie> search files ? enter   'locate' in a terminal
<vidd> gangie, i think godless is looking for a gui tool
<TehRealNexGen> catfish
<godless> that's the one I was thinking of, thanks
<godless> although locate is interesting
<godless> had been using find
<godless> but I'm trying to search my windows disk actually
<godless> and locate doesn't have it indexed... man page open :)
<radioaktivstorm> beagle?
<radioaktivstorm> oh
<gangie> still new to linux hadn't come across Catfish just looked it up
<hyper__ch> any economist here?
<BFTD> why?
<hyper__ch> just curious what an economist would think of an article :)
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> link?
<Pumpernickel> Which article?
<hyper__ch> http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/lawpoli/finance/ip-vs-inflation.php
<Kjellviz> is it possible to get xubuntu connected to a wireless network that is running without encryption ?
<hyper__ch> Kjellviz: yes
<Kjellviz> hyper__ch: ok thanks
<Jester45> i think it would be easier
<radioaktivstorm> i used teh network-manager tool from when i installed ubuntu proper then had nm-applet run on startup.
<Kjellviz> hyper__ch: i cant find "not encrypted" as a choice in the network config, can i just choose WEP and not put in a key ?
<hyper__ch> Kjellviz: yes
<Kjellviz> hyper__ch: thank again :P
<Kjellviz> man i hate being new to a OS ><
<Kjellviz> guess ipconfig aint getting me nowhere
<hyper__ch> Kjellviz: why not?
<hyper__ch> Kjellviz: oh... yes... I remember
<j1mc> Kjellviz: try iwconfig
<hyper__ch> Kjellviz: how about:   ifconfig     and     iwconfig
<Kjellviz> thanks to the both
<Kjellviz> of you
<j1mc> Kjellviz: i've found this to be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Kjellviz> j1mc: thanks, that was the next one on my search results hehe
<hyper_ch> BFTD: Pumpernickel so you are economists?
<rothchild> hey all how do I edit my applications menu?
<radioaktivstorm> rothchild right click and go to edit menu.
<radioaktivstorm> i think
<yotamMedini> RightClick -> Settings -> Menu Editor
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: Nope, I'm just this guy, see.
<rothchild> radioaktivestorm I can't see any of my apps in that menu?
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: what guy?
<radioaktivstorm> ah, if your editing individual apps it looks like you have to edit the xml
<radioaktivstorm> rothchild http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421973&highlight=Customize+Xfce
<yotamMedini> How can I save desktop configuration (for next login) without logging out ?
<radioaktivstorm> yotanMedini settings> sessions and start up
<radioaktivstorm> should have autosave session on logout
<rothchild> thanks radioaktivstorm
<radioaktivstorm> np rothchild ^^
<radioaktivstorm> dunno if thats what your looking for though yotamMedini
<Kjellviz> im getting a lot of failed on translation-sv_SE in my add/remove
<Kjellviz> which means i cant install stuff =(
<rothchild> wow that's a pain in the a$$ just to edit a menu
<yotamMedini> no - sorry. For example, I add item to panel. It is not saved unless I logout and ask to save.
<radioaktivstorm> yotamMedini, you mean it does not preserve your panel like immediately ? hmm....i dont think ive encountered that before. if its the positioning of icons and stuff, you may need to place spacers to keep things from jumping around in the xfce4-panel
<Kjellviz> it complains that it cannot download, and suggests that the repo is down, but i can surf the repo in firefox
<yotamMedini> If I add an item to panel, and computer shuts due to power-failure, next login, I do not have the item in the panel
<yotamMedini> If I logout cleanly - and check the save-for-next-session then item added are respected.
<radioaktivstorm> hmm....not sure what to do about that, but i guess you may have to logout real fast and preserve it that way. not sure. :(
<yotamMedini> Not a big problem.
<yotamMedini> For multi desktop login, say me and my son. Only the first login gets the sound device. Can it (the sound device)  be given to the currernt active desktop ?
<radioaktivstorm> ive never encountered that problem before (i only have one account) umm try #ubuntu. ill look around the web and see if i find something
<lusum> hi
<lusum> i have a problem
<lusum> mouse don't work after clicking alt or ctrl
<lusum> i cannot open main menu
<lusum> it seem disabled click left
<lusum> someone know why?
<radioaktivstorm> are you using a usb mouse? and did you just plug it in?
<lusum> qemu virtual machine
<lusum> radioaktivstorm: all worked very well, i use a shortcut similar to ctrl alt and begin the problem
<vidd> lusum, that is because qemu uses the alt key to "escape" out of the qemu'd environment
<vidd> just click anywere inside the qemu area and you mouse will come back
<lusum> vidd: yes i know
<lusum> vidd: this is not this problem
<Kjellviz> whats usually best to use out of win95 and winnt drivers when using ndiswrapper ?
<lusum> vidd: clicking on start menu
<lusum> vidd: i cannot use it
<vidd> start menu INSIDE qemu, or outside qemu?
<lusum> vidd: inside
<vidd> hrm....
<vidd> what is running inside?
<lusum> xubuntu running on qemu
<lusum> vidd: is not a big problem
<vidd> on a windows machine or a linux machine?
<lusum> vidd: is a shortcut activated
<lusum> vidd: on a linux machine ( kubuntu )
<vidd> are you able to click and open anything else in your qemu'd environment?
<lusum> vidd: lauch xterm yes
<lusum> vidd: keyboard don't work no more
<vidd> it COULD be that your apllication menu needs to be restatred
<lusum> vidd: i restart virtual machine
<lusum> vidd: i hoped in a resolutive shortcut :)
<lusum> vidd: thanks
<Merchelo> I like my new wallpaper, http://losers.yore.ma/~merchelo/bosd.gif
<radioaktivstorm> lol
<vidd> *WAVE*  maxamillion
<maxamillion> hiya vidd
<vidd> i killed my server =[
<maxamillion> ouch
<test3r> hey does ne1 run ne apache sites that has used a link auditing system thats Reading This Right Now?
<maxamillion> test3r: not i
<ompaul> !U
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<maxamillion> heh ... that's somewhat funny
<bordy> heyo folks: Any ideas why my thinkpad 600 running xubuntu wouldnt be able to connect to teh wifi, even after it recognizes the fact that my linksys pcmcia card is in there?
<maxamillion> bordy: what is the model of the linksys card?
<bordy> maxamillion: WPC54G ver3
<maxamillion> bordy: ok, just a moment
<bordy> ugh, may have to do that fwcutter nonsense from what I am seeing. lol
<vidd> bordy, its not all that hard
<radioaktivstorm> oh gosh. fwcutter. i had fun with that one. X_x fwcutter is not that bad, but it helps if you know that your net is using WEP without a password. heh
<maxamillion> bordy: yeah, fwcutter has gotten easier as time has gone on
<iv1> how can I connect to a server such as \\Lbesrv\public\Semaine_ENAC\PHOTOS  ?
<maxamillion> radioaktivstorm: you can't use WEP without a password
<maxamillion> iv1: what server protocol?
<iv1> I'm sorry, what's a server protocol?
<Jester45> ftp, http, gopher, etc
<radioaktivstorm> maxamillion, i set it as wep ascii 128 bit, no pass and it let me on. ask mit....who knows why they do that. i spent a whole day figuring that out. T_T
<radioaktivstorm> i think they take your mac address, and then do some crazy magic and stuff.
<iv1> hmm... I don't have the information about the serverprotocol.
<maxamillion> radioaktivstorm: i just don't see how you can call it WEP without a password ... but oh well
<maxamillion> iv1: do you normally connect to that server under windows like that?
<radioaktivstorm> i have no idea.....i was just happy it worked lol :P
<iv1> well actually, a professor at university wants us to put some documents on this server. the other students with windows can connect without problems, but I don't know how they do it.
<maxamillion> bordy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/LinksysWPC54G?highlight=%28wpc54g%29
<maxamillion> iv1: yeah, you need to connect to it as a samba share .... this could get messy
<maxamillion> radioaktivstorm: fair enough :P
<bordy> maxamillion: yeah, thats what I saw too. guess I gotta bite the bullet ;)
<iv1> maxamillion: do you know how to proceed?
<bordy> thanks for the help
<maxamillion> bordy: anytime ... good luck! :)
<maxamillion> iv1: just a moment, let me get you a link
<iv1> maxamillion: thank you
<maxamillion> iv1: do you use only xubuntu or do you by any chance have a mix with other desktop evironments? ... because this is very easy with either gnome or kde because their file managers have samba support built in (something thunar is still working on)
<maxamillion> iv1: here is a tutorial on how to do it without the need of gnome or kde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<iv1> I only use xubuntu, but don't gnome or kde applications work as well on xubuntu? I have for example knetworkmanager or kpowersave etc
<iv1> maxamillion: okay, I think I understood... then I have to follow the instruction on the link you gave me. thank you very much
<radioaktivstorm> iv1: you can use kde and gnome apps in xubuntu if you want.... i dont know how well  how nautilus works as standalone or if it can....i have gnome and xfce installed. maybe konqueror? although it does some really wierd junk to the default apps sometimes ._. i dont know if dolphin has the samba stuff included more research?
<maxamillion> iv1: well, if you don't mind the extra hard drive space you can install nautilus and use it for samba shares (i do this at work because i am the only linux user so i have to interface with alot of windows servers) and it works pretty well
<iv1> maxamillion: I could not configure samba yet. I have to try later because I have to do some work for university now. thank you very much for your help.
<maxamillion> iv1: anytime :)
<skarevoluti> hi
<skarevoluti> someone could help me with the auto mount of the cds
<maxamillion> hello
<maxamillion> skarevoluti: what's the issue?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I guess he can't auto-mount cds ;)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: it might also be an lack of clarity that audio cds aren't meant to be mounted ;)
<skarevoluti> always appear the popup "Failed to eject cd"
<skarevoluti> when i eject
<maxamillion> skarevoluti: when you click the button on the cd-rom drive?
<skarevoluti> nop
* hyper_ch tried to be a smartass and failed miserably
<maxamillion> skarevoluti: when you right click and eject?
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: lol
<skarevoluti> i dont speak english very well :-$
<hyper_ch> what do you speak then?
<skarevoluti> spanish
<skarevoluti> when I insert the cd appear a popup that say: the volume can't be mounted
<maxamillion> skarevoluti: is it an audio or music cd?
<kalikiana> Audio CD's can't be mounted.
<maxamillion> kalikiana: i know
<skarevoluti> data cd
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> ok
<hyper_ch> skarevoluti: there are also spanish channels... but I don't know if there is anyone in #xubuntu-es
<maxamillion> bah!!! i just realized what time it is, i gotta go to work
<maxamillion> laters
<skarevoluti> ok, thanks!
<hyper_ch> skarevoluti: can't help you... for me it works
<skarevoluti> when you insert the cd into the drive nothing happen??
<skarevoluti> :-$
<skarevoluti> when i insert it appears that popup
<hyper_ch> I dunno... haven't used any cd for a looong time
<hyper_ch> they are all on my harddisk as .iso
<skarevoluti> jaja
<skarevoluti> that's cool!
<hyper_ch> makes the use of them much simpler :)
<hyper_ch> but then, let me try one
<skarevoluti> ok, thanks
<hyper_ch> yes, it auto-mounts and open a thunar-window and display its content
<skarevoluti> yes
<radioaktivstorm> while we are on the topic, does anyone have any idea why both nautius and thunar both open on automount when i plug in my usb stick?
<skarevoluti> without a window?
<skarevoluti> yes
<skarevoluti> go to configuration
<hyper_ch> hmmm, upon eject a notice appeared... that it has some problmes.. then KIO did unmount the cd and ejected it
<skarevoluti> configuration admin
<hyper_ch> skarevoluti: so everthing seems to work fine for me
<skarevoluti> hyper_ch yeah, when I eject the cd another window appear
<skarevoluti> Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_NC000000Q0".
<skarevoluti> Given device "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_NC000000Q0" is not a volume or drive.
<skarevoluti> ant finally the cd eject
<skarevoluti> umm is a bug
<skarevoluti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94416
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94416 in Ubuntu "failure to eject cdrom using button" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<skarevoluti> yeah
<skarevoluti> !
<skarevoluti> :(
<hyper_ch> skarevoluti: also add your bugreport there
<Catoptromancy> thats pretty common
<Catoptromancy> I just right click and eject
<skarevoluti> ok hyper_ch thanks! you are so kind
<hyper_ch> skarevoluti: nah, I'm not ;)
<skarevoluti> i like (x-k-edu)Ubuntu because the community is the better!
<skarevoluti> many thanks
<hyper_ch> skarevoluti: you're welcome
<Deviad> Does anyone use Lyx in here?
* kalikiana prefers w3m.
<BFTD> Lynx you mean?
<BFTD> oo.h
<BFTD> I've never even heard of it
<BFTD> ! info lyx
<ubotu> lyx: High Level Word Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 400 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<BFTD> interesting
<Deviad> BFTD, no. lyx
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> looks cool
<maxamillion> Deviad: i used it once a long time ago ... seems like a solid latex editor
<Deviad> maxamillion, I can't get \thispagestyle{empty} to work
<maxamillion> Deviad: i probably wouldn't be of much help, its been quite some time since i even looked at it .... abiword has spoiled me
<Deviad> abiword looks like shit :(
<Deviad> openoffice is not any better
<maxamillion> !language Deviad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language deviad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Jester45 likes mousepad
<maxamillion> bleh
<maxamillion> nvm
<maxamillion> Deviad: abiword works for my uses, i don't really do much but type school papers
<grazie> hi maxamillion...sorted the broadband then?
<maxamillion> grazie: yes and no, i have net at the house but i am at work right now
<maxamillion> grazie: and my net at home is uber slow, but it was the best i could do so i will survive
<grazie> maxamillion: know how that feels. It's 1 step forward then 2 steps back here too...c'est la vie
<maxamillion> grazie: yup, story of my life
<crimeboy> someone can tell me whats package is xfce4-theme-manager ?
<maxamillion> !info xfce4-theme-manager
<ubotu> Package xfce4-theme-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<maxamillion> crimeboy: there isn't one
<crimeboy> maxamillion: what the app to change gtk themes on xfce?
<maxamillion> crimeboy: not entirely sure what its called, but its in the settings manager
<grazie> User Interface Settings
<grazie> download your new theme and extract to ~/.themes then select it with the above
<crimeboy> i dont have xfce
<grazie> ??
<crimeboy> i make this extrac direclty on /usr/share/themes/
<grazie> ok...that's fine too
<test3r> WHy dos emachines crap box have an INTEL GRAPHICS that will not work  =( I have gotten X to come up once off live cd for about 15min then I get the colorpattern of death. Any thoughts? the box doesnt like the only PCI graphics card Ive tried in it, too.
<test3r> the intel one is the onboard one.  yes- i diabled that in BIOS when testing the new insterted pci card
<test3r> im about to try a del box now with a diff INTEL graphics in it- the 910. i have already saw that things has issues - i hope i read the wrong model number
<test3r> why the heck wont the intel chips take VESA? that is pathetic.
<test3r> intel crapped on a board and called it a graphics card. ^ ^
<vidd> test3r, if intel did that...it would be a marked improvement
<test3r> isay-godDaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn i think ur right.
<test3r> im thinkin that emachines box might get slakt
<test3r> if i cant get xorg configd correctly
<test3r> its already got XP on it tho. and i cant get GParted up to resize the XP partititon kus of that intel graphics
<test3r> and normal tux fdisk doesnt have resize option that EYE found
<test3r> theres prob a way but i bet its ugly
<test3r> =\
<maxamillion> !language | test3r
<ubotu> test3r: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<test3r> sorry man- what did i say????   (looks thru above)
<test3r> besides,er,,,,,   OK OK i guess thats still a bad thing to say
<test3r> my bad
<maxamillion> test3r: no worries
#xubuntu 2007-06-06
<test3r> if Only the Higher Being could come and fix all antiquated architechture of sub-par nature For Us.
<test3r> that's what i really meant to say I think.
<test3r> ;D
<test3r> that goes in the quote book i think.
* test3r actually should count his lucky stars thtat he has friends leet enuf to jus plop these boxes in his lap to try to put tux onto
<test3r> um this DELL has a usb keyboard - will tux b able to do that??
<Jester45> it should
<Jester45> im using one right now
<test3r> aite awesome
<maxamillion> i'm at work and i even have a microsoft keyboard (that windows ironically needs drivers to be able to use) and linux interfaces with it flawlessly
<maxamillion> microsoft usb keyboard*
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> I used a wireless MS one
<Merchelo> i tried mapping the windows key as a shortcut, but alas it didn't work :(
<test3r> yeah u can get that winbows key to work as the menu launcher in here someHows
<test3r>  i like it off as i play things like Doom
<test3r> nice 704desk is booting on that intel910
<test3r> we might have to get some RAM for this bx afterall
<test3r> the heatsink inside it is the biggest ive ever seen ever
<test3r> there are no fans. planety of vents but no fan that i can tell. runs very very quiet
<test3r> will make a Gr8 server
<test3r> oh shnap- del util and del restore are on here
<test3r> do i hav a burner prob on livecd?
<test3r> out to hookup dvdburner i think
<test3r> n/m prob best to do that all from Nero
<cellofellow> is the Feisty Server installer normally very slow?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: dunno, haven't tried it
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i wouldn't assume it to be any slower than a desktop install
<cellofellow> I expect an Ubuntu installation to take like 1/2 an hour, maybe a bit more in a VM, but this has been running for hours.
<cellofellow> Is the Alt CD just slow?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: only time i ever used alt cd was on a really old machine with 64mb of ram, and it took about 2 hours
<cellofellow> I know the alt cd uses apt to unpack and install stuff instead of just uncompressing a single image. Is that why it's slow?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: well, i would imagine that to create some overhead, yes
<maxamillion> cellofellow: unpacking and installing will always take longer than just copying data
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i thought the installer used dpkg?
<cellofellow> I guess so.
<cellofellow> apt, dpkg, whatever
<maxamillion> lol
<cellofellow> I think Debian uses apt. That's why the netinstall thing works.
<maxamillion> ahhhh, yes .. that would make more sense
* maxamillion huggles net install
<cellofellow> This thing has been "Unpacking base system" for about an hour.
<cellofellow> I know it's not frozen. It's chugging away.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, that's probably about right if its on a virtual system ... what virtual system you using?
<cellofellow> vBox
<maxamillion> cellofellow: what are the specs of the machine running it?
<cellofellow> 450Mhz PIII, 319 MB RAM, 128MB Virtual RAM.
<cellofellow> Windows 2000 runs just fine.
<cellofellow> in VBox.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: how long did it take to install win2k on the vBox?
<cellofellow> two, maybe three hours. Debian Etch Netinstall didn't take this long either.
<cellofellow> maybe an hour
<maxamillion> well i know ubuntu installer is slower than debian's because ubuntu's base system has more stuff to it than debian's
<DaBeowulf> 'lo. o/
<DaBeowulf> I'm kind of puzzled. I installed the OS now and booted it from the disk and now I can no longer enable the NVidia drivers through the 'Restricted drivers' menu.
<cellofellow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaBeowulf> It's listed but when I try to enable it I get prompted for my pass again, now and then, and can click on enable on the Note! dialog thing but it does not appear to do a thing then.
<DaBeowulf> Thanks checking that now.
<aliasrush_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaBeowulf> O_o I don't meet the listed "prerequisites", but I could enable it via the aforementioned option when I booted from the Desktop CD.
<cellofellow> I do it the oldschool way: install nvidia-glx and edit xorg.conf
<vidd> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> *big *wave* vidd
<cellofellow> whoops
<vidd> been a while
<cellofellow> a bit of a while, yeah
<cellofellow> hey hey, the vBox ubuntu installer has moved on.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: w00t
<maxamillion> i wish they would release vBox for amd64
<vidd> what is vbox?
<cellofellow> virtualbox. It's a free virtualizer
<maxamillion> ... beat me to it
<cellofellow> maxamillion: just use QEMU or VMware I guess.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, i use qemy
<maxamillion> qemu*
<maxamillion> cellofellow: but its slower
<maxamillion> and i refuse to touch vmware ... too many horror stories
<maxamillion> brb
<cellofellow> Way slower. It's not even considered a virtual machine, it's an emulator.
<cellofellow> VirtualBox is quick, almost as fast as kQEMU, and really easy to use.
<cellofellow> Easy to install too. Just a simple installation of a single deb package.
<cellofellow> kQEMU is not easy to install at all.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: isn't it in the repos now?
<cellofellow> don't think so. If it is, it's in multiverse. Or you may have a choice between the PUEL binary and an Ubuntu-built GPL version.
<cellofellow> not in my repos
<Catoptromancy> I feel cleaner
<Catoptromancy> got rid of all KDE apps and libs
<cellofellow> :-)
<cellofellow> And here I am trying to find out how to make all of my friggin Qt apps look better by themeing Qt. Whoopy.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: they will look better once you port them to GTK or find a GTK alternative ;)
<test3r> wow,Dells tech support is like nonexistant when it comes to their backup partition
<cellofellow> All I use is: Scribus, VirtualBox, and sometimes Opera.
<test3r> i setup nero inwinblows all ready to bak up this partition, and i find out,its ghosted from windows
<cellofellow> But they still look like junk.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: virtualBox is written in qt?
<cellofellow> the Desktop frontend is Qt.
<cellofellow> but it's mostly SDL.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: huh ... interesting, and i swore opera was independent of both gtk and qt
<Catoptromancy> is there a gtk torrenter?
<cellofellow> Nope. Opera uses statically linked Qt in windows and optionally for *nix, but it's still Qt.
<Catoptromancy> I used to have ktorrent
<cellofellow> deluge I like. It's like ktorrent only in PyGTK.
<cellofellow> !deluge-torrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deluge-torrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !info deluge-torrent
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cellofellow> bah
<maxamillion> Catoptromancy: deluge ... its not in the repos, but there is a .deb for ubuntu on their download page
<Catoptromancy> cool
<cellofellow> I thought it was in backports
<maxamillion> Catoptromancy: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<cellofellow> josh@lordpenguin:~$ apt-cache search deluge
<cellofellow> deluge-torrent - A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK
<maxamillion> cellofellow: not to my knowledge ....
<maxamillion> cellofellow: oh, huh
<maxamillion> i dunno
<maxamillion> nvm, don't listen to me
<maxamillion> it wasn't there when feisty released
<Catoptromancy> cool i got the svn
<maxamillion> oh, huh ... i don't have backports enabled in my sources.list
<maxamillion> guess that's why i can't see it
<cellofellow> ah, it's not in the repos. It's a hangover from when I found it in Edgy Backports. Wonder why it's not in Feisty.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: no clue
<maxamillion> Catoptromancy: they have a svn snapshot in a .deb package?
<Catoptromancy> dunno
<Catoptromancy> I just got svn
<maxamillion> oh, ok ... you just compiling from source?
<Catoptromancy> ill see how its work pretty soon
<Catoptromancy> ya
<maxamillion> cool cool
<maxamillion> i don't like compiling unless i have to
<cellofellow> "compile"? It's Python.
<maxamillion> oh, rgr
<maxamillion> cellofellow: well, you can compile python
<maxamillion> technically ....
<cellofellow> I know, but you don't /need/ to like C.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Downloads <--- the ubuntu snippet is confusing
<cellofellow> looks like the "DO NOT INSTALL..." stuff is a little dated. There must have been something wrong with it that got it pulled.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, that would make sense
<maxamillion> i would think a MOTU would get it back in there though
<DaBeowulf> I still don't get why it worked when I booted from the CD and refuses when I try the same from the disk install.
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: why what worked?
<cellofellow> his nvidia
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> oh, i'm off work! :)
<maxamillion> laters all
<maxamillion> i'll bbl
<DaBeowulf> Could it be I'm not priviledged enough with my current login and it fails to tell me? Although I'm the first user to log in and the one I entered the info of during the install?
<DaBeowulf> I was able to set the time to what's it actually here atm, though.
<cellofellow> what does `lspci | grep vga` in a terminal say?
<DaBeowulf> nada! =o
<cellofellow> just lspci then
<cellofellow> or grep VGA
<Catoptromancy> ack
<Catoptromancy> maybe ill get .tar
<Catoptromancy> svns always like to error
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: ?
<DaBeowulf> VGA comp controller: NV greedy evil Corp :P NV34 GF FX5200 rev al
<cellofellow> huh
<cellofellow> lsmod | grep nv
<cellofellow> or NV, dunno which
<cellofellow> lsmod grep 'nv|NV'
<DaBeowulf> Nothing.
<cellofellow> make that lsmod | egrep 'nv|NV'
<cellofellow> sorry, I'm still learning these regex's.
<DaBeowulf> I'm trying updating important stuff with System -> Update Manager first atm
<cellofellow> ok
<DaBeowulf> haha tell me :P
<crimsun> use egrep -i '^nv'
<cellofellow> (we need to get down dirty and avoid GUI for this stuff. Sorry but it just isn't working.)
<crimsun> case-insensitive, "nv" at the beginning of the string
<cellofellow> and crimsun the guru comes to save the day. Yay!
<Catoptromancy> deluge looks pretty cool
<crimsun> not a guru, just a jelly belly ingester.
<cellofellow> josh@lordpenguin:~$ lsmod | egrep -i '^nv'
<cellofellow> nvidia               3930348  12
<cellofellow> lol
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: when update manager is done doing its thing, then we get down and dirty
<DaBeowulf> invalid option -- ^
<cellofellow> even with the -i and quotes?
<DaBeowulf> I don't get that egrep thing you want me to do down it seems.
<DaBeowulf> Yes
<cellofellow> all this does is see if nvidia is installed and running or not
<DaBeowulf> "" Quotes or '' ones?
<cellofellow> single ones
<cellofellow> just copy/paste from here
<DaBeowulf> Yeah tried them.
<BFTD> somethings wrong
<cellofellow> lsmod | egrep -i '^nv'
<cellofellow> worked here
<BFTD> compiling wine shouldn't take 2 hours
<cellofellow> I would expect it to
<DaBeowulf> hmm Nothing now. :S
<cellofellow> that
<cellofellow> s a "no nvidia"
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> you can only have one dpkg-based program running at a time. For now, Update Manager takes that cake.
<BFTD> it takes 2 mins on my other system
<cellofellow> :/
<BFTD> but sure that system is 3 times more powerful, this one shouldn't take more then 20 mins
<DaBeowulf> It's finished by now.
<DaBeowulf> Is Firefox one such as well?
<crimsun> yes, FF is beast to compile.
<DaBeowulf> Hmm on 2nd thought can't be
<DaBeowulf> dpkg based since I had that open and running with the Up Man at the same time
<cellofellow> open up the GUI app Software Sources from Settings (I know I said no GUI, but this one works ok)
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: yup
<cellofellow> dpkg stuff is apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, gdebi, update-manager. that about covers it.
<cellofellow> dpkg itself
<DaBeowulf> Hmm can't find that there.
<cellofellow> Apps -> System -> Software Sources isn't there?
<CokeMan> is there any way to make the mouse not have a threshold and stuff? i just want it to move one speed the same speed all the time. im using xfce.
<DaBeowulf> Ah lokked under Settings
<cellofellow> CokeMan: try the Mouse Settings in Settings
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: no, it's definetly system. Unless you're not using Feisty. It might be somewhere else in an older version.
<DaBeowulf> Hmm 3rd party softs?
<cellofellow> is all the Ubuntu Software stuff checked off?
<DaBeowulf> Got it, you said Settings before and I overlooked it in System
<CokeMan> cellofellow: yeah, but all those settings seem to make my mouse move at variable rates, unless im making it all up in my head./
<cellofellow> main, universe, multiverse, restricted?
<cellofellow> CokeMan: something in xorg.conf will fix that up, I just don't know what.
<DaBeowulf> soft restricted by multi yes
<DaBeowulf> and legal copyright/issues
<CokeMan> cellofellow, lol, im a linux noob, thats not gonna help. :P
<cellofellow> check all the boxes under the Ubuntu Software tab (except Source Code unless you really want it.)
<DaBeowulf> Ok that they were, then.
<cellofellow> CokeMan: Sorry, but you'll have to edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think to mess with the mouse settings.
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: apply by closing the app.
<CokeMan> cellofellow, ok, i'll browse around
<DaBeowulf> done
<DaBeowulf> Here comes the Terminal
<cellofellow> open a terminal and type `sudo aptitude`
<DaBeowulf> =0 stuff
<cellofellow> type /nvidia in there to search for the drivers
<cellofellow> no, wait, let's do it the easy way. close aptitude
<cellofellow> just hit q
<DaBeowulf> nv kernel common
<DaBeowulf> ok
<DaBeowulf> Are we following something here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty ?
<cellofellow> run sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<cellofellow> I've done this a dozen times
<cellofellow> those are back-ticks around uname
<DaBeowulf> So the command starts with 'run'?
<cellofellow> no
<cellofellow> sorry
<DaBeowulf> nm
<DaBeowulf> sudo then?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> sudo means "do as superuser" and makes you a pseudo-root.
<cellofellow> so, you can pronounce it sue-dough or sue-do
<cellofellow> is it doing it?
<DaBeowulf> Yes, thanks.
<DaBeowulf> Anyone in here wasting his/her time with Unreal Tournament in here?
<DaBeowulf> Ah nm.
<cellofellow> nope. Seeing as I have a PIII and a Legacy NVIDIA card (don't worry they install the same as normal nvidias) I can't.
<DaBeowulf> Well, I meant the original one from '99 so you should be able to. :)
<cellofellow> Honestly, I don't like shooter games too much.
<DaBeowulf> I did that on pretty much the same hardware (TNT2 32MB)
<cellofellow> that's what I have here.
<DaBeowulf> A fine card IMO.
<cellofellow> I have two here at home. Too bad I can't have em both in the same box. (My boxes only have one AGP port apiece.)
<DaBeowulf> It finished, now Ctrl-Alt-Backspoace?
<cellofellow> not yet
<cellofellow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cellofellow> that will configure X. Most important part is selecting the nvidia driver when it asks.
<DaBeowulf> there's nv and nvidia
<cellofellow> nv is the open source not-very-good nvidia driver that comes with. nvidia is what you just installed.
<cellofellow> you are using nv right now.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: it's very good, much better than the proprietary nvidia one, just doesn't support acceleration
<DaBeowulf> I see.
<cellofellow> 'pends on what you call 'good' I guess.
<cellofellow> what's the new free nvidia driver called?
<cellofellow> again
<cellofellow> the one that GNU is still developing.
<cellofellow> and Canonical is helping I believe.
<crimsun> noveau.
<cellofellow> that's it
<TheSheep> cellofellow: good = no memory leaks, no known bugs, fast, small
<cellofellow> I'd love to see that actually work.
<cellofellow> I suppose.
<BFTD> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz @ 1.99GHz]  mem[Physical : 495MB, 53.2% free]  disk[Total : 17.53GB, 53.30% Free]  video[Intel Corporation ]  sound[] 
<cellofellow> didn't know nvidia had all of that though.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: and more :)
<TheSheep> cellofellow: google for it if you're interested
<TheSheep> cellofellow: nvidia driver is bloatware
<cellofellow> but I like 3D stuff. :(
<cellofellow> at least it's better than ATI.
<BFTD> how do i figure out the socket type of my CPU?
<TheSheep> cellofellow: write them an engry letter demanding they release the documentation, you will have a free driver in 3 days
<TheSheep> s/engry/angry
<cellofellow> I think the first part of that has been tried a thousand times.
<TheSheep> cellofellow: you'd be surprised
<DaBeowulf> Got the mainboard's manual BFTD?
<BFTD> DaBeowulf no
<cellofellow> Got the MoBo's make and model number and google?
<DaBeowulf> Celeron 2GHz maybe that narrows it down to one already?
<DaBeowulf> cellofellow what do you advise kernel framebuffer Y/N?
<cellofellow> I say try Y and if things sort of fizzle cause of it, switch to N.
<cellofellow> I don't notice any real difference.
<cellofellow> 'specially cause my X resolution does't match my fb resolution.
<DaBeowulf> So to later switch it I'd just run reconf xorg again?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: how's it coming?
<DaBeowulf> keyboard model
<CokeMan> is there any way to make the mouse not have a threshold and stuff? i just want it to move one speed the same speed all the time. im using xfce.
<DaBeowulf> kb 121 it reads on the back but that's not listed in the help text
<DaBeowulf> Settings Mouse Behaviour?
<CokeMan> i guess
<DaBeowulf> ah so slider far left does still have some?
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: it should just need to know what layout the keys are.
<DaBeowulf> >_< I assumed ESC was 1 step back just made an ass out of me and me :P
<cellofellow> just start over I guess.
<DaBeowulf> Eek mouse stuff now, I just wanted to switch to the NVidia prop drivers and that was about it ^_^
<cellofellow> ah, well
<cellofellow> all you have to say is that it's a 2 or 3 button mouse usually.
<cellofellow> gah! the kernel that comes with the Server edition of Ubuntu just sort of doesn't work with VBox.
<DaBeowulf> Right I'm searching for the proper name of my Monitor now :P (oh it asked for the conn port, too)
<cellofellow> jee
<DaBeowulf> damn it didn't say it asked for horizontal 1st and then vertical; Ithought it was both in one go, that's what I get when getting cocky and try advanced :P
<DaBeowulf> I think I'll have to do this again.. \o/
<DaBeowulf> whee finished
<DaBeowulf> Now Ctrl Alt Bckspc?
<cellofellow> sure
<DaBeowulf> thanks cu o/
<Nikilos> Hi
<Nikilos> I was wondering if anyone could help me with the installation of GIMPShop
<cellofellow> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<cellofellow> I know what it is, but I don't know if it is in the repos
<cellofellow> hey, look at that.
<Nikilos> I downloaded the .deb and ran it
<Nikilos> I ran GIMP, but it doesn't look any different
<cellofellow> ran it?
<cellofellow> I would think gimpshop is a separate app.
<cellofellow> You mean you use GDebi-GTK to install it?
<cellofellow> !gdebi-gtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdebi-gtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> hey - what happens if i run "Root Kit Revealer" on a multi-boot machine from winblows??? will it show the tux dist as a kit? or will a tru root show up at all????
<cellofellow> !info gdebi-gtk
<ubotu> Package gdebi-gtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cellofellow> test3r: probably won't look outside of the windows partition
<cellofellow> !gdebi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdebi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> bah
<j1mc> !info gdebi-core
<test3r> oh thats a good point u would have to point it to scan another partition or 'drive' as windows sees it and i dont think you can even do that
<ubotu> gdebi-core: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 476 kB
<j1mc> !info gdebi
<ubotu> gdebi: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 220 kB
<cellofellow> Nikilos: look in the menu for something called gimpshop instead of gimp.
<Nikilos> There isn't a thing called Gimpshop in the menu
<DaBeowulf> Now Wine. :D
<cellofellow> Nikilos: let me look at this
<test3r> 704's partitioning step in the install managed to pass its point with only One logical partition left in the disk scheme
<test3r> it must have made the swap an extended of the main tx partititon
<DaBeowulf> Haha that reconf xorg got me rid of my mousewheel..
<cellofellow> that's default for debian and ubuntu. use only one primary part, one extended, and then the rest logical inside the extended.
<test3r> ill be sure to thank DELL for making a partition that is 5MB on the main hdd
<test3r> and another that is 2.5G
<cellofellow> DaBeowulf: did you choose "3-button emulation"? or whatever
<test3r> thats default?????! because it has Always made a seperate swap partition
<test3r> on every box
<test3r> ive ever setup with buntu. and im on box ~20 now
<vidd> test3r, did you get a new dell pre-installed with ubuntu...or is this an older box?
<cellofellow> oh, never mind
<test3r> no it is a very older box with winxp already on it
<DaBeowulf> No. Hmm wasn't the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg
<DaBeowulf> ?
<test3r> im trying to leave it intact
<test3r> for the challenge
<cellofellow> yeah, DaBeowulf
<DaBeowulf> xserver is not installed and no info is available..
<test3r> well- not Very older- it has a 2.8Ghrz pent4 in it, but only 256 ram
<cellofellow> xserver-xorg
<test3r> biggest heatsink ive Ever Seen. its a fanless box.
<DaBeowulf> Thanks. >_<
<vidd> a fanless box?
<cellofellow> sweet
<j1mc> DaBeowulf: the command is sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg  (your forgot the last hyphen)
<test3r> the heat sink is big i could take it to a scrap yeard and get a , well, something fun with the return money
<vidd> how they expect the processor to not melt?
<test3r> theheat sink is the size of my head
<test3r> =x
<test3r> gota b a cool $20 in scrap in just the sink itself.
<test3r> theres Gota b a fan somewheres in it- but its not on the bak. and its quieter than all &$*#, too
<DaBeowulf> Yes, thanks j1mc
<thirdy> Good Morning Everyone!
<vidd> morning?
<vidd> thirdy, where you @?
<DaBeowulf> Good morning Vietnam!
<test3r> oic it Now. it is on te front InSide of the case. and yes it is very quiet and quite big
<DaBeowulf> CET
<thirdy> vidd, xubuntu
* vidd likes noisy fans....gives him piece of mind that they are working....=] 
<thirdy> vidd, why?
<vidd> cuzz you said "morning" thirdy
<test3r> yeah i hear u there, vidd. i had a false warning from my mobo temp monitors te other day because it decided it needed the chasis fan monitor active even tho ive never had a chasis fan ad of course there was no current to it so it freeks out and i freek outthen realise it was over nothing
<vidd> it just got dark here....
<DaBeowulf> haha duh it says horizontal and vertical >_<
<test3r> nice. Dell Dimension 3100. up and running 7.04 with SafeMode graphics. time to get windows to accept it, then try reconfiging xserver 4 oGL graphics.
<test3r> 256ram.
<DaBeowulf> brb
<test3r> safemode graphics is even fine we're jus gana throw apache on it. all we ned the gui for is a pampered interface
<test3r> ;p
<thirdy> vidd, it's 9:30 in the morning here, Philippines
<DaBeowulf> Once again for the mouse..
<vidd> ah
<test3r> hey i read articl e again the other day about the Japanese Govnmt changing over to linux.  i hear from my buddy that it is been going on since 2001 or such- does anyone know if it is finally going to happen?
<vidd> its 12 hours...earlier?.....here in eastern USA
<test3r> and what dist will they use... ?!.?
<test3r> yes I am 12 hrs earlier, too vidd, on Eastern time
<DaBeowulf> ImPS/2 ExplorePS/2 ?
<test3r> Explorer mourse is the microsoft mouse
<test3r> with the side buttons i used to have 1
<salvador_g> hello, i got a problem
<DaBeowulf> Hmm mine is a Samsung.
<j1mc> hi salvador_g go ahead and ask your question.
<vidd> salvador_g, what's up?
<vidd> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<salvador_g> im trying to use the live cd, but i cant load the kernel
<vidd> salvador_g, what happens?
<vidd> does it just reboot?
<salvador_g> it shows a error message "casper/initrd.gz not found"
<DaBeowulf> brb
<DaBeowulf> Yay it works again. ImPS/2 ftw :P
<DaBeowulf> cellofellow what was the first commands I had to do after checking the Software Sources and before reconfigure xorg, I'd like to note it down..
<test3r> WOOT !
<test3r> i feel leet. i just selected i810 for my vid instead of VESA
<test3r> and x just actually Booted
<test3r> ha HA
<j1mc> test3r: can you open up your xubuntu terminal?  does that work ok?
<test3r> ijust did the internal one i havent tried tty yet
<DaBeowulf> The CD is fine?
<test3r> what is it
<test3r> glxinfo| grep direct rendering
<test3r> ?
<j1mc> test3r: try going to applications --> accessories --> Terminal
<j1mc> i want to make sure that doesn't cause any problems.
<test3r> yes its up im trying to see if it has oGL    =D
<test3r> ah ha  glxinfo | grep rendering
<test3r> and, yes, oGL is enabled.
<test3r> ^ ^
<test3r> ...
<test3r> freeking pimp. on goes doom.
<DaBeowulf> The original Doom? Get Slige, random levels are always fun.
<test3r> that reminds m - do we STILL need a ogl version in the repository?
<test3r> i compiled an ogl doom with freedoom and have it on cd. i used 606 im pretty sure
<test3r> is there way i send to someone they pak for everyone and put up?
<vidd> huh?
<test3r> the freedoom install that is in the repository is not compiled against openGL. so i compiled from source after making a proper conf file
<test3r> then i took the src comiled and put it on a cd. for use later, see?
<test3r> then i just copy tose file, run /config make make install
<test3r> an its done
<test3r> er no just makemakeinstall
<vidd> why not just make it into a .deb?
<test3r> because i wouldnt know where to start to do that LoL. never thought of it.
<vidd> let me find you a howto....
<test3r> Slige????? what th-  it spawns new doom Every Time? yes yes Ned!
<vidd> http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<DaBeowulf> Yeah Slige pawns..
<DaBeowulf> http://members.aol.com/dmchess/nickdoom.html
<test3r> bookmarkt, aaaaaaand bookmarkt.
<test3r> thx
<vidd> np test3r you'll get my bill in the mai;l
<vidd> lol
<test3r> you're sending kindling too? how nice of u  ;p
<vidd> haha
<test3r> hehehehe, no but seriously this should work with ne mod too then huh?
<vidd> need something tpo get those windows disk to burn, eh?
<test3r> or no? it prob doesnt use a stndrd PAK file
<test3r> yeah all those missburns from stupid disks for stupid programs that just neded to b guttet thru CDRDAO
<test3r> so- OK- how do i turn the C src into an x86 binary?
<test3r> will it just Happen when i 'make' it?
<test3r> dood says the program was written 4 winblows
<Catoptromancy> did someone say doom?
<Catoptromancy> DaBeowulf, every try Oblige?
<test3r> not just Any doom, moded doomses
<Catoptromancy> I make doom mods
<Catoptromancy> im coding a launcher
<DaBeowulf> The name rings a bell, what is it?
<Catoptromancy> Its like Slige but makes much better maps
<Catoptromancy> and is Native
<test3r> i have a luncher for my moded doom up on my launcher bar
<DaBeowulf> Alas, then I was mistaken, sounds superb!
<Catoptromancy> http://www.soulsphere.org/stuffage/slige/
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> http://oblige.sourceforge.net/
<Catoptromancy> just one screenshot and you can see the difference
<test3r> ROFL auto wad? omg nice
<Catoptromancy> but slige maps are pretty crappy
<test3r> can u use them with Any graphics sets?
<test3r> maybe i can help with That
<Catoptromancy> grpahics sets?
<Catoptromancy> iwad you mean
* maxamillion is unfamiliar with the term as well
<vidd> *wave* maxamillion
<test3r> yeah - wads contain not only the lvl info, but also the graphics info
<maxamillion> hiya vidd
<Catoptromancy> You can get prboom, one of the best doom ports
<Catoptromancy> http://www.relentlessbeating.com/catoptromancy/freedoom-iwad-0.5.zip
<Catoptromancy> and download that
<Catoptromancy> and play totally GPL doom
<test3r> thats what i have
<Catoptromancy> cool
<test3r> the openGL compiled one
<test3r> from src
<test3r> with a modded wad   =)
<maxamillion> why on earth would doom need openGL?
<DaBeowulf> Ah Sidplay2 sound <3
<test3r> it totaly doesnt its just pimp to know its running on only the ram from my vid card basically
<maxamillion> test3r: ah, the off load to the gpu factor ... its a nice feature
<test3r> exactly. then i can b ripping in bakgrnd or watevr
<maxamillion> fair enough
<Catoptromancy> heh i should zip up my pwad
<Catoptromancy> its a doom map I made for freedom
<test3r> but yeah thats the one i have in src. can we / should we have that in the repository?
<Catoptromancy> not in freedoom till the next version is released though
<test3r> its setup to compile for oGL support in prboom
<Catoptromancy> You dont need to compile GL support for prboom
<Catoptromancy> just compile it normally
<Catoptromancy> and go to the cfg and chane something from 0 to 1
<test3r> yeah i had to switch something in the conf i swear
<test3r> yes
<maxamillion> test3r: i am unfamiliar with the exact licensing on the wad, but i would assume that if it could be in the repos then it would be
<Catoptromancy> the freedoom iwad is gpl
<Catoptromancy> everything is totally original
<maxamillion> Catoptromancy: oh ... that i didn't know
<maxamillion> then i don't know why its not in the repos
* maxamillion goes game much
<maxamillion> well ... hardly at all
<Catoptromancy> its still .05
<Catoptromancy> .5
<test3r> oh - wait it totaly is
<Catoptromancy> a few maps are missing or unfinished
<test3r> prboom IS in the repos
<Catoptromancy> prboom is
<Catoptromancy> not the main iwad to run it
<test3r> but the ver that is in there is only compiled for processor running
<test3r> not oGL
<Catoptromancy> no it can run gl
<Catoptromancy> what version of prboom?
<test3r> are you sure? because back when, in 6.01, i had to compile it because I figured that out somehow
<Catoptromancy> im sure
<Catoptromancy> really depends on version and it hasnt been updated for like 6 months
<test3r> that was 2 yrs ago
<Catoptromancy> well maybe
<test3r> =D
<Catoptromancy> seems 2.4.6 was latest version in repos
<Catoptromancy> It should come with freedoom
<test3r> so wait the one thats in there now will run either/or depending on what is available? I dont remember how I checked to find it wasnt using oGL
<Catoptromancy> so people can jsut download and play
<Catoptromancy> ill check
<DaBeowulf> brb
<thirdy> I'm using enabled compositing, I'm getting distorted menu's
<Jester45> hey vidd im in here
<Catoptromancy> that version is 2.4.6 latest is 2.4.7
<GhostlyDeath> sup
<vidd> so am i
<Catoptromancy> so it should already compile with GL
<Catoptromancy> hey
<Jester45> anyone know if irssi can switch between channel or do i have to /join #channel each time
<test3r> oh, wow they figured that out? nice, nice. see? I wasn't pullin ur leg!    =D
<vidd> maxamillion, you should know this one
<Jester45> anyone?
<Beowulf> !info test
<ubotu> Package test does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<maxamillion> what?
<Jester45> maxamillion: do you use irssi
<maxamillion> sorry, i was reading an article on linux.com
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah
<Jester45> can it switch between 2 channels i thought you use tab but that isnt it
<Beowulf> Hydra behaves strangely in Wine :/
<maxamillion> Jester45: when you join a channel, it is given a number, those numbers are displayed on the right hand side in "[Act: 1,2,3,4] " and when a number goes white, activity has happened, and when it goes red then its a pm or your nick has been typed and you hit alt+# where # is the number of the channel/pm you wish to view
<Jester45> ok thanks
<Jester45> i figured it could
<vidd> so it is a command line only chat program?
<maxamillion> Jester45: oh yeah, it can even connect to multiple servers at the same time, split into virtual windows, etc... its rather capable
<Jester45> yes vidd
<maxamillion> vidd: irssi? ... well, yes it was originally, but there are now gui spin-offs but "true irssi" is cli only
<Jester45> how would one go about removeing one of the chats
<vidd> maxamillion, is it possible to log into two different servers with two different usernames?
<maxamillion> Jester45: to exit a channel use the command /part which will leave the chan, use /wc to leave a pm meaning "window close"
<maxamillion> vidd: sure is
<maxamillion> vidd: www.irssi.org for more info, their documentation is stellar :)
<Jester45> ok i been using gaim so i just close the tab
<Jester45> forgot about that
<vidd> so i could...for example log into the work chatroom with my work id, and xubuntu with my "civilian" id?
<maxamillion> Jester45: no worries
<maxamillion> vidd: yeah
<vidd> awesome....
<Jester45> maxamillion: and what if the chat is a pm say from NickServ
* vidd follows the link....
<maxamillion> Jester45: a pm is a pm, /wc will work
<Jester45> so no part, ok
<test3r> i actually prefer GAIM than the txt interface probably
<test3r> its more like mirc
<vidd> test3r, that is EXACTLY the reason im inclinded to go to a cli one
<test3r> u can still use the old cnds too
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah ... i mentioned that, /wc is for "window close", the same command will work for leaving channels too, but /part is just kinda more traditional and i think it communicates with chanserv more appopriately
<maxamillion> test3r: well i've been on linux as my only operating system for over 7 years ... the command line and i are good friends :)
<Jester45> ok
<maxamillion> brb, dog need to go out
<Jester45> me and the command line have a kid we call it ncurses
<test3r> well im not saying im not good on a CLI - i installed slack from floppy onto a compaq pentium 1 w/ 16MB RAM
<test3r> im saying why overcompicate
<test3r> too many more new cmnds
<Jester45> its faster when you know what you doing
<test3r> i just learned Vim for the love of Joe
<Jester45> its called learning
<test3r> =9
<vidd> test3r, the commands are nearly identical
<Jester45> test3r: have you tried nano i think its much better
<test3r> they r like vim?  where-   :q is quit and etc ?
<test3r> nano is easier but it isnt on slack.
<test3r> i installed
<test3r> from floppy
<vidd> test3r, then use pico
* Jester45 first heard of pico yesterday
<vidd> THAT should be on slackware
<test3r> not sure if that was there or not - didnt even think of it
<Jester45> test3r: do you use aptitude/apt-get over synaptics
<test3r> it has to b at Boot too
<test3r> not jus in the repos
<test3r> i actually like vim
<Jester45> hey cellofellow
<cellofellow> hello
<test3r> it is ez  i can save&exit in a few keys
<maxamillion> yeah, pico is ancient .. nano is a clone that seems to have super-seeded it
<cellofellow> the only vim commands I know are :wq, :syntax enable, and /searchterm
<vidd> test3r, yes...once you LEARN it....it is super fast
<Jester45> tester is nano is alt+o then enter
<cellofellow> pico was proprietary. Nano is a GNU clone.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: oh, that i didn't know ... thanks for the factoid
<vidd> pico is proprietary?
<cellofellow> F3, if you aren't in a terminal emulator, saves in nano.
<cellofellow> at least not "free"
<cellofellow> the command pico links to nano in ubuntu, for compatiblities sake.
<vidd> it is installed by default on (*)buntu
<test3r> how u learn that F save? all i see is those cmnds on bottom in nano
<test3r> cant say i ever RTFM tho
<cellofellow> from right to left is F1, F2, F3, etc.
<test3r> ;)
<maxamillion> ahhh ok, pico is to UNIX as nano is to GNU ... so its like cc and gcc
<maxamillion> !rtfm | test3r
<ubotu> test3r: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<cellofellow> pico comes from pine, the email client, which I've never actually seen.
<cellofellow> he was talking about himself.
<test3r> not even about oneself? harsh man
<test3r> =(
<maxamillion> oh, sorry
<maxamillion> i didn't see it in context, i was reading wikipedia and then saw it when i came back
<cellofellow> josh@lordpenguin:~$ file `which pico`
<cellofellow> /usr/bin/pico: symbolic link to `/bin/nano'
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> nice
<test3r> it was actually only half fitting. i meant to have it be read in the past tense
<cellofellow> funny that read and read are spelled the same
<test3r> yeeeeeeah>?
<maxamillion> yeah, context is a pain with the digital world
<test3r> what is the second word rom the left that we're not suposed to say?
<test3r> lol.
<test3r> jet for good innings
<test3r> that must be what it is
<test3r> no seriously i have no idea what what is short for
<Jester45> i like stfu n00b, but thats from playing games
<maxamillion> hey hey
<vidd> test3r, something about google
<Jester45> in irc i tend to just stop talking
<test3r> oh- Just For Fun
<Jester45> ___ ___ google idiot ? maybe
<Jester45> ooo
<Jester45> i got it
<vidd> just go _____ it
<test3r> rofl. yeah we wouldnt wat to ncourage anyone to Try anything now would we
<Jester45> no it Just F___ Google It
<vidd> i want to know what stfu is
* Jester45 left blanks off
<Jester45> shut the f up
* vidd messed up the line
<test3r> steve tears funyuns up
<maxamillion> bah! .. can we atleast move this to #xubuntu-offtopic
<maxamillion> please?
<vidd> sorry
<test3r> YeeaaaaaaaAAAAAhh. ! whats wrong with you all?   ;)
<test3r> hwey how fast a box you need
<test3r> for a nexuiz server?
<maxamillion> vidd: its alright
<Jester45> depends how many player and if your gonna play on the same box and the lag you want
* vidd needs to rack out] 
<thirdy> can I pause aptitude install?
<cellofellow> I'd bet ram and bandwidth would have more effect than processor
<maxamillion> test3r: i dunno ... probably a 500mhz p3, 256mb of ram ... give or take
<vidd> night all
<maxamillion> vidd: night
<slop> is it possible to have dual monitors, each with its own panel, each with its own task list, and the task list only shows what apps are open on that particular monitor?  it did it automatically in gnome, but i can't figure it out with xfce...
<maxamillion> thirdy: pause?
<cellofellow> thirdy: ctrl-z should do it, for a minute or two. fg 1 to restart
<maxamillion> slop: i wasn't aware that could be done in gnome, and i think something similar can be done with xfce ... i just don't entirely know how to do it
<Jester45> slop: yes you can run a xserver on each moniter, but i dont know the details
<cellofellow> slop: sometimes gnome has more features than xfce. that's why it's lighter.
<test3r> ? nice, so a 2.8Ghrz box should do it nicly then. maybe we want that as the play box then, ake the server a dif box
<slop> cellofellow: i know...just curious if its possible
<Jester45> anyone read what i said?
<maxamillion> test3r: probably, but depending on the ram of the machine it might be able to serve and play at the same time
<maxamillion> Jester45: yes
<cellofellow> never tried, but I think xfce has some xinerama integration.
<slop> Jester45: wouldn't that use a LOT of ram?
<Jester45> not really
<Jester45> im using 3 of them
<slop> hmmm
<Jester45> but i forgot how i did it
<cellofellow> if you have more than one login at a time, each has its own X server.
<slop> Jester45: can you pass windows between x sessions like that?
<cellofellow> X is also smart enough to share RAM between instances I think.
<test3r> huh! Yeah, and we were talking about maxing its ram anyway. maybe we'll do that
<Jester45> no
<aubade> Anyone have an idea if you can not have xfdesktop show the trash bin?
<cellofellow> !xinerama | slop
<ubotu> slop: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<cellofellow> aubade: works in Feisty automatically
<slop> i dunno if xinerama is what i need....isn't that just to get dual monitors working?  mine work, i just want separate task lists on each one..
<aubade> cellofellow: Ah, alright. Still using 4.4 RC2. :P
<Jester45> i dont think you can do that slop at least now with xfwm
<maxamillion> aubade: Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Desktop->Behavior and then "Desktop Icons" section
<slop> oh well...bummer :p
<cellofellow> maxamillion: that's not gonna work. Edgy can't do that, only 4.4 Stable in Feisty.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: really? i thought it was only dapper that had the hack job patch in it
<cellofellow> The way I would do DualHead would have each head have a workspace and be able to move one workspace from one screen to the other, or into the background. Even have one workspace on two screens (for like projectors)
<aubade> mm, there isn't an option there. Just for whether you want shortcuts/launchers or iconified windows and the size of said icons. Guess it wasn't thrown in until 4.4 final.
<cellofellow> That's right.
<cellofellow> upgrade man
<BFTD> how do i use the disk so that I can install from it
<BFTD> ?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: actuall, i think having a workspace on each screen is exactly what slop wants to do
<cellofellow> which disk?
<cellofellow> maxamillion: I figured :)
<maxamillion> cellofellow: or atleast it will mimic the functionality
<cellofellow> it would
<cellofellow> you can set up Task List to show only one or all workspaces.
<maxamillion> aubade: ah, yes ... then you will need to upgrade ... you can pick and choose what icons you want in the final release ... just upgrade to feisty, the download time isn't too bad
<curiogeo> hi all maybe someone can help me
<cellofellow> !ask | curiogeo
<ubotu> curiogeo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<curiogeo> I have just installed xfce4 and it gave me an error
<curiogeo> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<curiogeo> giving up
<maxamillion> curiogeo: how did you install xfce4? via the repos or compile from source?
<curiogeo> I used aptitude on xub 6.06
<cellofellow> I'd do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal
<cellofellow> did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<curiogeo> no to xub-desktop
<curiogeo> should I install that as well
<BFTD> anyone?
<cellofellow> it will fetch whatever's missing
<maxamillion> curiogeo: yes, it will pull in stuff you probably want
<cellofellow> BFTD: What do you need? Details please.
<BFTD> cellofellow I want to be able to mount the ubuntu disk so that i can install software from it
<curiogeo> while that is working I am truying to manage SAMBA from windows and I am unable to add users to the domain admin group
<thirdy_> thanx, ctrl+z and fg 1 worked
<cellofellow> BFTD: insert it and run sudo apt-cdrom add
<maxamillion> BFTD: but be sure to go into your sources.list and commet the entry out before trying to install things from the net again
<curiogeo> I crated testadmin and then with srvtools usrmgr tried to put that user into the domain admin group and it keeps failing
* cellofellow hates samba. It's too complicated
<BFTD> failed to mount
<cellofellow> BFTD: oh?
<cellofellow> was it mounted before?
<maxamillion> curiogeo: just a moment, as my slow internet connection catches up ... i am getting a link for you that talks about samba configuration
<BFTD> yes
<cellofellow> BFTD: do that unmounted
<curiogeo> BTW that xub desktop package is 218 MB
<curiogeo> good thing for HS internet
<cellofellow> it's a meta-package. It's actually about 0MB
<cellofellow> it just drags in a bunch of other stuff.
<maxamillion> curiogeo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide is good, and so is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba ... but the second is still a work in progress
<BFTD> same error
<cellofellow> BFTD: apt-cdrom requires that the mountpoint be either /cdrom or that /cdrom links to the mountpoint.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: xubuntu-desktop is about 11.3k :)
<cellofellow> I sort of forgot about that
<BFTD> it is
<cellofellow> maxamillion: closer to 0MB than 1MB
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> BFTD: doesn't work if it's the LiveCD
<maxamillion> cellofellow: very much so ;)
<curiogeo> I will look them over thanks
<maxamillion> BFTD: oh yeah, forgot to mention that ... only alternate cd has the packages, the liveCD can't be installed from
<BFTD> cellofellow oh
<BFTD> pity
<cellofellow> You know how long it took for me to get samba to the point that Windows ME would print to it? Like 3 months.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: ouch
<curiogeo> yes the 2 of you are quite correct there are quite a few packages installing as we type
<Jester45> its really close to .0113MB
<cellofellow> Sarge didn't work. Etch's version of testparm helped though.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: there is a spec on wiki.ubuntu.com for a samba gui config tool ... i didn't really read into it, but i like the idea :)
<cellofellow> My server is no GUI so I used SWAT and SSH/Vim.
<cellofellow> weird, my servers uptime is only 29 days. When did I last reboot it I wonder.
<cellofellow> why rather
<maxamillion> lol, i was about to say ....
<Chikubu> hello
<maxamillion> hi
<maxamillion> cellofellow: actually, you should look into ebox-platform
<Chikubu> ive got an older pc with dead floppy and dead cd, net work card works, is their an install procedure posted someplace to place hard drive in another box and install xubuntu to the drive, then put back in other box?
<Chikubu> i wanna dual boot it with win98
<cellofellow> maxamillion: /dev/hda1             964M  892M   31M  97% /
<cellofellow> /dev/hda2             380M   20M  341M   6% /home
<cellofellow> not much hdd space
<maxamillion> oh ouch
<curiogeo> you guys are great xfce4 running like a charm
<cellofellow> Chikubu: if you don't specialize the hard drive settings too much, and switch from UUID to /dev hard drive listings, it shouldn't complain about being moved from one box to another.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: then check freeNAS, i think it does samba and only needs like 20mb
<cellofellow> it's all set. I don't need to do anything to it.
<maxamillion> curiogeo: glad we could help :)
<maxamillion> cellofellow: oh ok
<maxamillion> :)
<Chikubu> ok, the drive just has a fat32 partition nowk, will xbuntu give me option to move the free space around and make new parition?
<Chikubu> or shoudl i use a utility first
<cellofellow> it will move fat32 around just fine
<curiogeo> has anyone here tried running nomachine on xub
<maxamillion> curiogeo: nomachine?
<curiogeo> remote desktop program similar to vnc and rdp
<Chikubu> is the desktop-i386.iso the one i want
<Chikubu> and do i use it to boot the machine to do the install
<curiogeo> I noticed it while going through the samba docs http://www.nomachine.com/products.php
<maxamillion> Chikubu: yes, desktop-i386 will actually bring you to a "live" desktop and you just double click the install icon and it takes you through the install one step at a time
<curiogeo> they praise themselves as the secoond coming of christ
<maxamillion> curiogeo: never heard of it to be honest
<curiogeo> I was hoping someone had some experience with it
<Chikubu> fairly friendly or should i bone up alot
<maxamillion> Chikubu: extremely friendly and completely documented, it walks you through step by step
<maxamillion> Chikubu: just read carefully and you should be fine
<Chikubu> ah i like dates like that :)
<maxamillion> ;)
<Chikubu> i was fighing with dsl-n earlier, everything is manual
<maxamillion> ah, yeah
<Chikubu> never could get loadlin right
<maxamillion> ok ... dinner time, brb
<gimpy530> so...when I try to install xubuntu I get the error that it couldn;t create the file system, ubuntu always installed fine, but not xubuntu
<gimpy530> any ideas how to fix it?
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<gimpy530> ok, I'll give thata try
<gimpy530> had to re-open the installer, but it looks like it is working now, thanks
<Pumpernickel> np
<maxamillion> wow ... my wifi connection holds even when my laptop suspends to ram ... it didn't do that in edgy
<cellofellow> my Dad's WinXP Dell laptop turns off the wifi if you just close the lid, without letting it go to standby.
<cellofellow> I know my computer doesn't do suspend when I have APM. I think it's an ACPI BIOS but it's 1999 so I have to acpi=force but that doesn't work.
<cellofellow> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> cellofellow: actually, i just closed the lid ... didn't explicitly suspend
<cellofellow> some computers do it one way, some another
<cellofellow> which is why acpi is such I pain I believe.
<cellofellow> !ACPI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> blast
<cellofellow> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !info acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<cellofellow> !power management
<cellofellow> c'mon stupid bot!
<cellofellow> oh, well
<cellofellow> I sort of don't have superuser access on my computer anymore anyway.
<cellofellow> which is why I really like VirtualBox now. I can play in my Box all I want.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: why don't you have su privs?
<cellofellow> my parents changed the passwords on the computer.
<maxamillion> what?!?!
<cellofellow> now I need permission and a password to get in.
<maxamillion> on your linux install?
<cellofellow> on all the computers
<maxamillion> jeebus
<cellofellow> I even upgraded Win98 to Win2K to make it so they could lock that up too.
<maxamillion> that wouldn't fly in my house, i would freak out ... i can't have someone else admin my box
<cellofellow> I know. It drives me absolutely crazy sometimes.
<cellofellow> I can't even use virtual terms anymore if I need to for some reason, like an X freeze. No SSH, nothing like that.
<maxamillion> what?
<maxamillion> how'd they pull that off?
<maxamillion> welcome back slop
<cellofellow> My help. :|
<slop> ty :)
<slop> got another small problem
<cellofellow> all ears
<maxamillion> cellofellow: why on earth would you ... bleh :(
<maxamillion> slop: fire away
<slop> i have dual monitors...when i go to play a game, the game pops up in the center...half in one monitor, half in the other
<cellofellow> slop: sounds normal for dual-heads
<maxamillion> slop: oh yes, that's a known issue for games that don't support dual-head
<slop> well i could fix the problem before by editing xorg.conf
<maxamillion> slop: you have a nvidia card?
<slop> maxamillion: yeah
<maxamillion> slop: just run "sudo nvidia-settings" before you play the game and disable the second screen and then again after you are done and re-enable it ... its kinda annoying, but it works
<slop> unfortunately the xorg.conf file looks completely different now in the section i'm supposed to edit...i don't know if its because of the new nvida-settings thing, or if its because i switched to xfce
<maxamillion> slop: yeah, nvidia-settings does some rather interesting things to the xorg.conf
<cellofellow> maxamillion: My brothers, and I to an extent, overused the computer. So, my parents insisted on having all the passwords. I wasn't about to complain.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: ah, i guess ... but computer use should be encouraged in my opinion
<slop> maxamillion: you used to be able to add "1280x1024, NULL" and it would fix it....now that crashes X :P
<maxamillion> cellofellow: espectially what you do one a computer
<maxamillion> slop: yeah, nvidia-settings adds syntax to the xorg.conf that i didn't even know was valid
<cellofellow> well, it's all flash games and stuff with my brothers.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: ah ... yeah, restrict their access, they don't do anything productive
<slop> maxamillion: i tried to use their syntax too lol....wasn't very successful though
* maxamillion needs to find a way to get cellofellow his own machine
<cellofellow> My machine is my own. Not a bit  of hardware on it belongs to my parents.
<cellofellow> My family has an identical box to share.
<maxamillion> slop: oh, after i started using nvidia-settings i stoped editing by hand, i don't know what to do with it
<maxamillion> cellofellow: oh
<maxamillion> cellofellow: then i have no other solution for you :/
<cellofellow> I even wrote a bash+zenity script that logged off XFCE after one hour of use. Trouble is, I'm the only one that uses XFCE around here.
<cellofellow> And I couldn't write or find anything equivilant in Windows.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, i wouldn't know where to start
<maxamillion> i really need to look into zenity, its a really great idea
<cellofellow> the magic command was xfce4-session-logout. windows doesn't have that.
<maxamillion> well "read into it" ... i already know about it
<cellofellow> all the docs I need are in zenity --help
<maxamillion> cellofellow: oh, nice
<cellofellow> it's actually really nice
<cellofellow> I think if I could convince my parents to log in my brothers into Xubuntu on the family box instead of Windows unless they REALLY NEED TO USE WINDOWS we might have less gaming problems.
<cellofellow> It is a dual-boot.
<cellofellow> but Xubuntu was last booted like 2 weeks ago.
<maxamillion> that is a sad thing
<BFTD> whats wrong with gaming? Besides the part that steals your life
<maxamillion> BFTD: that's the only thing wrong with it
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> then lets play something
<maxamillion> my net connection is too slow to game on :/
<thirdy_> taskbar is not showing
<thirdy_> I did sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<maxamillion> ?
<thirdy_> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thirdy_> ssdfksdfklsdf
<maxamillion> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1771 kB, installed size 13480 kB
<thirdy_> maxamillion, my taskbar isn't showing
<thirdy_> need help
<thirdy_> I did aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<maxamillion> thirdy_: hit alt+f2 and it will open a run dialog, enter "xfce4-panel &" and click "run" .. should be fine
<maxamillion> thirdy_: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop just installs all default applications and the gnome desktop environment that comes with ubuntu ... actually has nothing to do with xubuntu
<thirdy_> nothing happend
<maxamillion> thirdy_: nothing happened when you did what?
<thirdy_> run xfce4-panel
<BFTD> maybe his res is to hight
<thirdy_> I think this is 800x600
<maxamillion> thirdy_: pull your mouse to the bottom of the screen, does the screen scroll at all?
<thirdy_> nope
<thirdy_> I can switch workspace by scrolling my mouse
<maxamillion> thirdy_: this is strange ... hit alt+f2 and enter "Terminal" this time and then we can work inside of a term window
<thirdy_> ok, terminal is open, I used it to run xchat
<maxamillion> thirdy_: ok, do "ps aux | grep xfce4-panel" and tell me how many lines of text it returns
<thirdy> wat was it agian?
<thirdy> *again?
<maxamillion> thirdy: "ps aux | grep xfce4-panel"
<thirdy> thirdy    6107  0.0  0.2   2880   748 pts/1    R+   12:41   0:00 grep xfce4-panel
<maxamillion> thirdy: that's all its doing?
<thirdy> yeah
<maxamillion> thirdy: errr, that's all it output?
<maxamillion> hmmm
<maxamillion> ok, in the same terminal type "xfce4-panel &" and then see if either the task bar comes back or it gives an error in the terminal
<thirdy> xfce4-panel: error while loading shared libraries: : cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maxamillion> thirdy: there ya go ... google that error
<thirdy> is there a command like
<thirdy> fix xubuntu?
<thirdy> sudo aptitude xubuntu-fix
<maxamillion> thirdy: yeah, not so much
<thirdy> sudo aptitude fix xubuntu
<thirdy> huh?>
<maxamillion> there is no such command
<thirdy> maxamillion, how bout scandisk or chkdisk?
<maxamillion> thirdy: that has nothing to do with your panel, both of those commands on windows just check disk and filesystem integrity (there is a tool called fsck that does the same for linux)
<thirdy> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<thirdy> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<thirdy> scary
<Jester45> umount it first
<test3r> hey what do i do to make a DVD ISO that has more than one dir as root?
<test3r> wait
<test3r> i think iknow the answer to this
<test3r> copy to different place if there iswhat u dont want on it
<test3r> 'i think i shall change some perms too as alot of the stuff could only be used by root (it is the dell internal restore files)
<test3r> well that was a pain - hopefully the BIN files dont have to b executable by user.
<test3r> for future ref- does ne1 know how to chmod a dir and all sub dir and files with one cmnd?
<test3r> wow- growisofs just pushed 5.9x burn to my external - it puts MY box to shame.
<test3r> =(
<test3r> thing goes faster than nero does.
<VeganChick01> i just installed xubuntu (feisty) and i had wireless internet for 5 minutes, and then it stopped working
<VeganChick01> i have no idea why it works fine on os x and not in xubuntu
<test3r> well- isnt mac a newer addition to the linux-capable systems?
<test3r> i've never owned one, but ive used macs lots
<VeganChick01> test3r: but it did work for about 5 minutes...and it worked before i reinstalled
<VeganChick01> although i had ubuntu installed and then updated to xubuntu, so now i'm running w/o gnome...
<test3r> when i login to xubuntu, sometimes my wifi card will say im connected to my network (which has a key) by blinking both its lights at the same time, but i wont be getting net access if i, say, try to come in here.
<test3r> what i do is goto network, uncheck the wifi box to disable the card for a sec, then check the box
<test3r> seems to work
<VeganChick01> i couldn't check the box in network...
<VeganChick01> there was a minus through it
<test3r> if im connecting
<test3r> oh well theres is a start of an answer
<VeganChick01> i could check/uncheck the wired connection, but i don't have that...
<test3r> find why that is no validbox
<test3r> do you have interface eth0 ?
<VeganChick01> i don't have a password or anything for this wireless connection though
<test3r> im not sure how- but you want to check eth0 for a response in the system
<test3r> if no response- you need to set it up again
<VeganChick01> set what up again?
<test3r> oh it's wreless thats right   =/
<test3r> my tru wifi interface is at wifi0
<test3r> but i am on an older card
<test3r> yours might be ath0
<VeganChick01> test3r: i have no idea
<VeganChick01> it just works in os x, i don't have to do anything
<godless> Is there any way to run quickbooks and/or simply accounting under linux yet?
<xjkx>  I installed vncserver on linux and ultravnc on windows 98, i put ip:port, it asks for password, i give password, then i get a silver screen and nothing else o.o
<Jester45> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xjkx> Jester45: i dont think this openssh thing is needed
<maxamillion> xjkx: openssh is critical to your system, you need it for almost anything to do with online encryption
<xjkx> lets think about it later, all i want now is to see xfce on windows
<xjkx> i have a problem
<xjkx> A sivler screen, which isnt normal
<xjkx> I fix it, then i think about it
<maxamillion> xfce on windows?
* maxamillion doesn't understand
<xjkx> on ultravnc
<xjkx> which is on windows
<xjkx> Let me explain,
<maxamillion> i don't do vnc, i don't do windows ... i probably won't be of much help
<xjkx> I am on xubuntu, now i ran vncserver, ok...then i went to an windows machine with UltraVnc, there i typed my ip and port, and so it connected, asked for a password and accepted the password. Ok, but i cant see anything besides a silver screen
<maxamillion> but i am willing to try
<xjkx> :>
<maxamillion> ah ok, sounds like X started, but the xfce4 start script wasn't called ... might be a setting somewhere in the vnc server that pertains to logins
<xjkx> uhmm
<maxamillion> but again, i don't do vnc so i could either a) be completely wrong ... or b) wouldn't know where to look in the config files to help you
<xjkx> I believe i found the config file, what should i exec to call xfce?
<maxamillion> uhmm... just a moment, i forget the name of it
<maxamillion> startxfce4
<AppleNippleBOB> I am just wondering, would Xubuntu run on a system with 32mb of RAM?
<grazie> AppleNippleBOB: no
<AppleNippleBOB> grazie, thanks.
<grazie> np
<bobslaede> i have some problems with my keyboard layout
<bobslaede> im using both danish and u.s layout
<bobslaede> i have all the standard buttons for us layout, but it seems that my ' and \ key, are both ' key
<bobslaede> if thats understandable
<bobslaede> i have tried different us layous, like the us intl
<bobslaede> which makes the ' key be a  key
<bobslaede> but the \ key works
<grumpymole> hi
<grumpymole> i can't seem to find deluge-torrent in the feisty repo's
<grumpymole> for installing on a xubuntu system, of course
<grumpymole> anyone know whether it is still there?
<homebrewcider> Ihave the cd of Xubuntu, can I upgrade using that cd?
<homebrewcider>  that is
<homebrewcider> 7.04
<homebrewcider> I'll start again. I have the cd of Xubuntu 7.04, can I upgrade using that cd?
<DaBeowulf> 'lo and goodday to you. o/
<DaBeowulf> How can I boot DOS/Windows again? F4 at start doesn't work and in GRUB I wouldn't know to do a thing besides 'help' and 'help x' :S
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: you don't have it listed as an option in the grub's menu?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: when you press 'esc' at boot
<DaBeowulf> Needless to say they don't get shown in the Boot menu.
<DaBeowulf> No. >_<
<DaBeowulf> Is it because it's on another partition now?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: no
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: you can add it to that menu
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: boot xubuntu and do 'gksu mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: there should be an example there for how to add entry for windows
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: just copy it at the end and uncomment
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: you might need to change the partition number in that example too
<DaBeowulf> Thanks for the heads-up! <3
<DaBeowulf> Oi Doom3 runs natively :O
<DaBeowulf> I wonder if I can play DungeonDoom without CTD all the time
<TheSheep> :)
<Andy7> why hell
<Andy7> hello
<kj0ttdeig> "hda6 has gone 47362 days without being checked" xD
<DaBeowulf> lol wth I do not need to sign into Fileplanet to D/L?
<BlueEagle> kj0ttdeig: Det kan skje. (that can happen)
<Andy7> I'm new xubuntu user, fact quite newbie with any linux tbh, could ya lend me hand on how to get music and videos working?
<kj0ttdeig> i installed xubuntu on it a couple of minutes ago :p
<DaBeowulf> The usual Windows filetypes, Andy7?
<Andy7> aye, mp3 wma avi divx and such
<DaBeowulf> It's partly documented here I think: file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktopguide/C/index.html
* Andy7 thanks DaBeowulf
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaBeowulf> MP3s would be easy with Wine if you have the Windows install still on and music players you use there.
<DaBeowulf> Well okay XMPlay was a bit buggy, but I haven't tried WinAmp, yet. But that'd be an odd solution anyway.
<DaBeowulf> I'm a newbie myself.
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: mp3 are even easier
<DaBeowulf> I bet.
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: you just need to install the additional codecs that are not installed by default because of legal issues
<DaBeowulf> I thought so but since I haven't done that myself I can't easiely lend him a hand there.
<DaBeowulf> I feel dirty enough using NVidia drivers :P
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: fortunately the links that ubotu provided contain all then ecessary information :)
<Andy7> TheSheep, exactly what do i need ot do
<Andy7> oh
<DaBeowulf> Yeah the docs are great I just came here because I'm an impatient fellow. >_<
<Andy7> bit same here
<TheSheep> Andy7: you need to install the 'libxine-extracodecs' with synaptic
<TheSheep> Andy7: you need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories for that
<TheSheep> !repos | Andy7
<ubotu> Andy7: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DaBeowulf> Try this in the terminal it's suggested in the doc on your disk I linked to: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ffmpeg lame faad sox mjpegtools gxineplugin flashplugin-nonfree
<TheSheep> right, and to get dvd support, do 'sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg'
<TheSheep> it's also possible to play the proprietary Microsoft formats, but it's illegal unless you onw a copy of windows
<DaBeowulf> Gotta see if Ican boot Win98SE again now bbl
<Andy7> right, The dvd support on its way, there was sthg wrong with DaBeowulfs comman
<Andy7> d
<Andy7> oh wait, hooray it works :)
<vidd-bot_> hey...how do i register a new nick?
<Merchelo> /msg nickserv register <password>
<vidd> ty
<Merchelo> np
<Beowulf> \o/ success ;)
<Yasuo> hi there, how much space does the xubuntu install take?
<vidd_laptop> Yasuo, depends on how much you install
<Yasuo> i have a notebook wich 100mhzm, 40mb and 500MB hdd, no cdrom
<Yasuo> dunno, i need xterm, vi and maybe xchat
<Yasuo> well how big is the standard install
<vidd_laptop> you would be best off using the alt cd, and installing a server install
<vidd_laptop> that way you can add the parts yu need
<Yasuo> is there a netinstall diskette wich supports my pcmcia-1--lan?
<Yasuo> hmm guess i will install xubuntu into a vm and look how much space it takes
<vidd_laptop> you only have 40 mb of ram?
<Yasuo> yes its a very old laptop
<Yasuo> 40mb ram and 500mb hdd, pentium1
<vidd_laptop> yeah...you definantly want to run a cli only system
<vidd_laptop> i dont think a full install of even xubuntu would runon that
<ablomen> even puppy wont
<ablomen> to little ram
<Yasuo> whats puppy
<ablomen> http://www.puppylinux.org/ << a distro for old pc's
<grazie> Yasuo: puppy actually needs a fair bit of resource. dsl would be better. Are you sure about the 40mb of ram? That's an 'odd' number.
<Yasuo> yes its 8MB+32extented
<grazie> k
<Yasuo> so 8Mb onboard and 2x16MB chips
<Yasuo> hmm dunno i dont really get along with dsl since its a live-system
<grazie> not sure, but i think dsl needs 48mb. It can be installed on HD. You try booting knoppix in cli to check out your hw
<Yasuo> i have no cdrom
<Yasuo> so no knoppic, but i think knoppix is way to big anyway
<ablomen> http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/baslinux/ << tada ;)
<ablomen> Intel 386 or compatible 12 mb RAM two 1.44 mb floppy disks
<Yasuo> yeah but....3MB is a bit to small XD
<kj0ttdeig> where can i complain about this "feature"/bug:
<kj0ttdeig> changing time/date makes the screen saver react
<Yasuo> hmm maybe i should give the last DSL give a try :/
<grazie> !bugs | kj0ttdeig
<ubotu> kj0ttdeig: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pumpernickel> kj0ttdeig: It's kind of hard to correct for that.  System time is supposed to be absolute.
* grazie puts brain in gear
<Andy7> Why hello again
<Andy7> Can anyone help me out a bit with my xubuntu install
<vidd_laptop> sure
<vidd_laptop> what is happening...or NOT happening?
<Andy7> I need to know whether I can install xubuntu out of the box next to windows, and use dualboot
<vidd_laptop> of course
<Andy7> erm I have that desktop edition and I started to install but there was no mention of dualboot nor grub
<vidd_laptop> did you get the part of partitioning?
<Andy7> aye
<Andy7> Im in that part right now
<vidd_laptop> there should be a choice to resize the existing partition and use the free space
<Andy7> erm so I cant use my already free space
<vidd_laptop> sure you can
<Andy7> thought so, how is this related to dualboot
<vidd_laptop> later, grub will install and see your other partition
<Andy7> so I just start to install and try not to worry about it?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> yep
* Andy7 crosses fingers
<vidd_laptop> you DID make a backup of your winbloze partion
<vidd_laptop> ?
<Andy7> nah, I don't need one methinks
<Andy7> I was plannin to do clean xp install
<Andy7> and went for xubuntu :D
<Andy7> soo, one ext3 partition and one swap partition is fine methinks?
<vidd_laptop> if you are going to do a new windows install...you will want to do that first
<vidd_laptop> yes
<Andy7> mkay, do I need to write something in the field that says mount point
<vidd_laptop> nope
<vidd_laptop> not unless you are making extra partitions
* Andy7 takes a deep breath and hits the install button
<Beowulf> Later you'll have to edit some grub .list file to include the option to boot to win in the grub boot menu, though.
<vidd_laptop> Beowulf, no...that will be done for him
<Beowulf> Wasn't for me.
<Beowulf> I was/am on Win98SE and just followed the install as suggested as well..
<vidd_laptop> so you didnt get the option to hit esc to enter grub when you booted?
<vidd_laptop> did you use the live, alt or mini cd?
<Beowulf> I did but no Win entry / option was there.
<Beowulf> Desktop (live?) CD
<Andy7> that might be cause from 98
<Andy7> I'm running xp
<Beowulf> And yesterday I noticed someone proclaiming a similar problem here..
<Beowulf> Anyway it's no big deal and a matter of a minute to fix it when you get told what to do here.
<Andy7> hrm, i'll see whether or not it work and come back whining for yer help *grins*
<Andy7> erm, why is it that the install seems to have stuck when downloading language packs
<kj0ttdeig> i'm having a little problems on getting xubuntu in 1280x720, any good ideas?
<vidd_laptop> Andy7, you using the alt or live cd?
<Andy7> live
<vidd_laptop> Andy7, the launguage takes a long time because it has to refresh and reload the font files each time it installs a language
<Andy7> oki
<vidd_laptop> if you were using the alt cd, you could have hit [ctrl] [alt] [f1]  and see that it is acually doing something
<Andy7> rightoo, almost done
<Andy7> okay, this is it, wish me luck :P
* Andy7 hits restart
<Andy7> helppp
<Andy7> grub throws error 18 at my face
<vidd_laptop> what does it say?
* vidd_laptop does not know what error 18 is
<Andy7> Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOSThis error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<grazie> Andy7: never had to deal with, but I think the usual work a
<grazie> Andy7: never had to deal with, but I think the usual work around is  to create a /boot partition at the start of the disk
<Andy7> aye, I spose I cant do it anymore-
<Andy7> or can I
<grazie> you probably can but it may be worth the time/effort
<grazie> may not*
<Andy7> *sigjs*
<Andy7> sighs that is
<grazie> it's all useful experience :)
<vidd_laptop> so you going to re-run the live cd and try again?
<Andy7> try what again
<Andy7> Im stuckk
<Andy7> and on with the live cd as the grub wont let me boot
<vidd_laptop> re-run the install program and this time add a /boot directory when you set up the partitions
<Andy7> Ill try
<vidd_laptop> grazie, how big does the /boot directory need to be?
<iqag> Sorry for coming late. Not sure exactly what you're doing, but your BIOS may have a setting which needs changing.
<vidd_laptop> Andy7, try that first....
<iqag> The current install may be perfectly bootable. No need to redo.
<vidd_laptop> ty iqag
<Andy7> okie, tell me what to search for
<iqag> I've run into this 3 times on 1 machine
<iqag> But each BIOS has different names
<Andy7> *nods*
<vidd_laptop> see if there is something about "large disks"
<iqag> Look in the BIOS settings for an option relating to Drive Geometry
<Andy7> that would be under the hd section spose
<vidd_laptop> should be
<Andy7> and that should be turned on spose
<Andy7> brb
<grazie> Andy7: You've got 3 choices. 1. Check out want iqag says. 2. try to move stuff around to create a /boot partition 3. Install both xp and xubuntu again, but create a 100mb ext2 /boot parition first
<vidd_laptop> what sections you have?
<Andy7> Ill check the bios
<Andy7> bacj
<Andy7> didnt get it working :S
<Andy7> sooo, now I'm off the xubuntu again, ran the xp disc and deleted linux partitions, now, can I get this installed nicely with dualboot and how
<vidd_laptop> Andy7, i dont understand how you have a system that can run xp, and not handle the default grub boot sector =\
<Andy7> me neither *cries*
<vidd_laptop> but these things happen....
<vidd_laptop> is this a laptop or a desktop?
<Andy7> desktop
<vidd_laptop> and what is it...so if i see it at a yard sale...i can leave it there
<Andy7> lol
<Andy7> maybe it was that tinkering with the partitions that caused my problem,
<vidd_laptop> no...tinferingwith the partitions might mess up windows...but not grub
<Andy7> well if i understood the error message correctly the /boot part was in wrong place and that was my fault
<vidd_laptop> no...the /boot was too big for your motherboard to read...and that is the maker's fault
<grazie> vidd_laptop: the problem is the location of the boot loader on the disk. It needs be at the beginning of the disk, because the bios can only see a boot loader in the first x cylanders of the disk. I think x=1024 usually, but don't quote me. It's why Andy7 needs to create /boot at the start of the disk before installing xp or he's got to start moving stuff around :(
<grazie> vidd_laptop: if he's already installed xp, he could shrink it with gparted I suppose
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: how's the channel been today?
<vidd_laptop> soso i guess
<maxamillion> meh, better then bad i assume
* vidd_laptop has mostly been looking around for some "sample apache configurations" with 2 or more sites
<vidd_laptop> forsome reason, no-one seams to want to publish them
<neuro_damage> does xubuntu prompt you for a root password?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: what's the path to the config you need?
<neuro_damage> because my friend who si trying it out, says that's not the case
<neuro_damage> lol
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: no, the root account is disabled by default
<neuro_damage> really? so how do you run apt-get install and stuff?
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: the first user account you create is given sudo privilages
<neuro_damage> i don't use xubuntu so i don't know what you guys have done and what's going on
<vidd_laptop> neuro_damage, you user sudo
<maxamillion> !sudo | neuro_damage
<ubotu> neuro_damage: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neuro_damage> yeah i mean i understand linux I have been using it forever
<neuro_damage> so he has to sudo -s
<neuro_damage> and that will put him into root without typing a password hten?
<vidd_laptop> neuro_damage, no....
<feliciano> hi... How Can I get black borders for clearlooks??
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: well he doesn't even need to go root just do "sudo apt-get install <whatever>" and it will ask him for his password and he goes on with life
<maxamillion> feliciano: have you checked xfce-look.org?
<neuro_damage> maxamillion: and that password is hte same as his username?
<feliciano> yep.. but I dont need a new themes... I just want to change the blue color for black
<neuro_damage> regular username password?
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: yup
<feliciano> maxamillion, yep.. but I dont need a new themes... I just want to change the blue color for black
<neuro_damage> that's an interesting distro lol
<vidd_laptop> neuro_damage, if he wants to use the root account, he has to enable it first...then use su root to switch to it...and su [username]  to get out
<neuro_damage> does ubuntu do the same thing
<vidd_laptop> neuro_damage, yes
<neuro_damage> how has it been disabled?
<vidd_laptop> all the (*)buntu's do
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: and only the first account given is sudo privilages by default, but you can add other accounts as "sudoers" and they are also given privilages
<neuro_damage> oh ok
<neuro_damage> interesting, learning about the *buntus
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: yes, xubuntu just inherited it from ubuntu
<vidd_laptop> its "safer" imo
<neuro_damage> yeah it sounds like it
<neuro_damage> but sudo can be dangerous
<neuro_damage> so can su
<neuro_damage> but whatev, taht's straight just need to help this kid out I guess
<vidd_laptop> lol...that is why su is disabled by default
<feliciano> maxamillion, you dont know how get it??
<feliciano> maxamillion, if I take some themes from xfce-look it change all, And I dont need it
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: its actually a security concept ubuntu picked up off of Mac OS X, you replace a root user with an administrative user ... its safer by design
<vidd_laptop> neuro_damage, you can always send HIM here...we would be happy to help him
<neuro_damage> oh he's a def newb...let's leave irc for after he figures out the basics lol
<neuro_damage> course I'll make him use xchat instead of something like bitchX or irssi lol
<maxamillion> feliciano: i'm not really sure
<neuro_damage> vidd_laptop: i forget but to search for packages you do an apt-cache search something? right?
<vidd_laptop> apt-cache [package] 
<neuro_damage> and that will search for you then
<neuro_damage> ok, thanks
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: apt-cache search, apt-get search, aptitude search .... they all work
* maxamillion uses aptitude for package management and apt-cache for searching
<neuro_damage> ok cheers, i'm telling him to install xchat now, it' stime for an IRC tutorial, i have converted so many of my friends, it's great
<neuro_damage> but i use gentoo, openbsd & freebsd
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: awesome! glad to hear people are spreading "the word"
<neuro_damage> oh hell yeah, the word is nothing, the software is REALLY something though
<neuro_damage> i love the control i've always had
<neuro_damage> and i learned kernel programming senior year of highschool and been doing it all thorugh college
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: good choice of distro, gentoo is solid ... i'm just more of a binary fan, i run debian+xfce on my home machine and xubuntu on my laptop
<neuro_damage> and it's fun to be able to pick up devices and program them into the kernel or as modules
<neuro_damage> maxamillion: yeah I program so that's why I use those distros because they include all the source and or have them available, including hteir libraries and stuff
<neuro_damage> that way if something is broken i can fix it right quick
<neuro_damage> plus it's tight having your screen always compiling :)
<neuro_damage> not good for the heat in the room or my A/C bill but still fun to see
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: i code too, there are deb-src packages that have all the source code for the binary package
<neuro_damage> oh yeah deb is nice
<maxamillion> lol
<neuro_damage> the only didstro on my shit list is redhat
<maxamillion> your computer becomes a heating unit
<neuro_damage> oh yeah, and i live in florida, so that takes care of me :P
<neuro_damage> wish i still lived in england like i used to put my feet on the dual xeon computer, ahhhhh
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: please watch the cursing, we try to keep it clean here for political reasons
<neuro_damage> of course
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: why redhat?... redhat was my first distro back in late 1999
<neuro_damage> yeah now they're getting a little political wiht packages and things, they didn't include things like enlightenment for silly reasons and that's kind of annoying considering it was my primary wm
<vidd_laptop> ah...finally....the old lady is ready to fire M$!!!!!
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: i very shortly after that switched to debian and haven't turned back, but i had a redhat install on a hard drive somewhere up until they went RHEL
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: kudos
<neuro_damage> yeah redhat back in the day was alright
<neuro_damage> like RH 5.0 or somethign silly like that
<neuro_damage> and then i switched to mandrake -> SuSE -> deb -> gentoo
<neuro_damage> and then i've stuck with gentoo
<neuro_damage> then tried out teh bsds
<vidd_laptop> hrm....
<vidd_laptop> does myspace chat work with gaim?
<neuro_damage> and just finished writing a patch for the microsoft presenter mouse for obsd & fbsd
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: yeah, i play with freebsd from time to time... its nice
<neuro_damage> vidd_laptop: oh no you like myspace?
<vidd_laptop> no...SHE does
<neuro_damage> maxamillion: yeah but the bsds are lacking on the kernel level
<neuro_damage> vidd_laptop: oh true
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: no clue, it might just be a jabber server
<vidd_laptop> hrm...i need to do some research.....
<neuro_damage> vidd_laptop: yeah if it's jabber then you're good
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: true, but i think that's because linux gets most of the attention from the open source kernel hackers
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: have you tried Fedora 7? ... i heard good things, i'm going to download it while i am at work today and try it out
<neuro_damage> yeah once I switched to package mangement where compilation is involved i get kind of annoyed with bins :)
<maxamillion> lol
<neuro_damage> example if you wanna compile CVS stuff
<neuro_damage> which I check out a lot of that for packages cause I like bleeding edge and committing bugs
<maxamillion> i just don't have the patience to compile everything
<neuro_damage> kind of sucks for that, beucase then you have to download every lib via cvs and compile and always keep up to date that way
<neuro_damage> maxamillion: yeah that could get annoying
<neuro_damage> i have four boxes with distcc, to save some of the time
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: nice! ... i technically only have 1 box, but i have this laptop from work and a machine on my desk at work
<neuro_damage> yeah i'm a useless lunatic when it comes to buying machines and things, i have five monitors 6 boxes total lol including the lappys
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: i wish i had more computers, just can't afford them ... i'm still a college student
* grazie wonder how many computers maxamillion wants...
<maxamillion> grazie: well, i need atleast one more as a powerpc box, i also want a low voltage mediocre performance box for a home server ..... yeah, add those to my current setup and i would be happy
<neuro_damage> maxamillion: me too
<neuro_damage> maxamillion: doesn't your school have a surplus auctoin of any kind you can get computers cheap that way
<maxamillion> neuro_damage: no, i go to a state university and i think their old computers go to local grade schools
<grazie> hey maxamillion, do many foks in the usa do their own home network cabling? Not many in the uk do
<vidd_laptop> really?
<grazie> everyone gets wifi
<maxamillion> grazie: not really, i used to make extra money running cable through people's homes with a friend .... a decent amount of home builders are building houses that come wired with cat6
<vidd_laptop> i suppose ppl that WANT to wire thier house with network cables could hire an electrician....
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... wifi isn't an entirely bad way to go accept for the latency and the security
<vidd_laptop> but most ppl just use wireless here
<grazie> ...and the SPEED :)
<maxamillion> grazie: well yeah, but LAN speed will always bottleneck at the isp net connection
<Pumpernickel> Wiring is easy.  Just do this: http://img.thedailywtf.com/images/200705/server_room.jpg
<maxamillion> LOL
<grazie> Pumpernickel: exactly not what I want
<maxamillion> grazie: well what me and my friend used to do is we would actually go into people's houses and run cable through the walls and put net ports next to their phone plugins in the walls ... it worked rather well
<grazie> maxamillion: I imagine running cable any old way is easy enough, but doing it neatly would be not so easy?
<maxamillion> grazie: well it doesn't have to look pretty when its in the wall
<vidd_laptop> omg...where the heck do you find gaim's web site???
<vidd_laptop> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<grazie> maxamillion: what kind of walls are you talking about?
<maxamillion> grazie: the walls in people's houses
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: www.pidgin.im
<vidd_laptop> ty
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: atleast i think thats where their site moved to
<grazie> maxamillion: lol...I'm meant brick, concrete, stud, etc?
<maxamillion> ha!, i win
<maxamillion> grazie: oh, drywall
<grazie> ok...stud(uk)=drywall(usa)...I think
<grazie> maxamillion: not so easy for brick and concrete walls?
<vidd_laptop> i dont suppose anyone knows how to use gaim/pidgin to connect to myspace?
<grazie> vidd_laptop: you suppose right :)
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: happy?
<nixternal> heh
<Jester45> anyone know why emerald doesnt work with compiz completly
<Jester45> all i have is the corners of the windows being decorated but when i try to drag where the rest should be, it moves the window
<prestosd> hello!
<prestosd> :D
<prestosd> how do I change my color bit depth in xfce?
<prestosd> is anyone here?
<vidd_laptop> prestosd, you can edit you xorg.config file
<prestosd> ah
<prestosd> but it works fine in gnome and kde
<prestosd> but not xfce
<prestosd> the color i mean
<[Lightning] > hi, anybody have an ideea why the system suddently stopped accepting connections even from localhost but after a configuration with xnetcardconfig it would start acceptiong internet access until restart ?
<vidd_laptop> [Lightning] , so when you re-booted, the issue returned?
<[Lightning] > yes
<[Lightning] > verry strange
<vidd_laptop> what kind of card you using? and is it wired or wireless?
<[Lightning] > any other way to change configurations doesn't have any effect
<[Lightning] > wired
<[Lightning] > nvidia on board
* vidd_laptop never used xnetcardconfig....
<[Lightning] > me nither until now
<[Lightning] > neither*
<[Lightning] > it was the only way it worked to be able to ask someone :)
<vidd_laptop> did you have to install that? network-admin does not help any?
<[Lightning] > no admins to ask
<vidd_laptop> no...the app "network-admin"
<[Lightning] > oww sorry
<vidd_laptop> the networking tool that comes with xubuntu by default
<[Lightning] > doesn't work
<vidd_laptop> no problem
<[Lightning] > doesn't do anything in thi state
<[Lightning] > this*
<[Lightning] > i can change configuration but no effect
<vidd_laptop> do you have a static ip or a dhcp ip? and do you connect to a router, or directly to the modem? (or is this dial-up?)
<[Lightning] > static
<[Lightning] > it worked fine until today
<vidd_laptop> do you go through a router?
<[Lightning] > i am currently using the same network card but after restart nothing works
<[Lightning] > no routers
<vidd_laptop> when you have this issue, are you able to ping your modem?
<[Lightning] > and apparently i cannot open any external ports either but at least to stabilize it would be enough
<[Lightning] > ping myself ?
<[Lightning] > i have no modems
<vidd_laptop> no...ping the modem
<vidd_laptop> then how do you connect to the internet?
<[Lightning] > there is no modem, connection is direct to isp through ethernet cable
<[Lightning] > utp cable directly
<vidd_laptop> your in the same building as your ISP?
<[Lightning] > no but verry close, they have their own equipment
<vidd_laptop> then SOMEWHERE in your building is a modem
<[Lightning] > fiber optic modems wich work on their own
<[Lightning] > yes there is but i haven't seen any
<[Lightning] > hmmz
<vidd_laptop> sounds to me like an ISP issue.....
<[Lightning] > i can ping them
<[Lightning] > well i thought it's an isp issue but i cannot connect to localhost
<vidd_laptop> you can ping them when you cannot connect to the internet?
<[Lightning] > unable to connect to anything even on 127.0.0.1
<vidd_laptop> hrm...then it might be time to replace the network card
<[Lightning] > i can ping the gateway ip
<vidd_laptop> then you have something misconfigured....'
<[Lightning] > localhost connections are independant of the card no ?
<[Lightning] > that's probably it, bu how to reconfigure ?
<vidd_laptop> so what happens if you ping 127.0.0.1?
<[Lightning] > PING 86.104.181.1 (86.104.181.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<[Lightning] > 64 bytes from 86.104.181.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.768 ms
<[Lightning] > 64 bytes from 86.104.181.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=0.559 ms
<[Lightning] > 127.0.0.1 is waiting still
<[Lightning] > apparently hanging
<[Lightning] > PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<[Lightning] > --- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<[Lightning] > 119 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 118051ms
<vidd_laptop> ok...so your /etc/hosts file is corrupt....
<[Lightning] > ouch
<vidd_laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[Lightning] > any ideeas ?
<vidd_laptop> it should look something like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24466/
<vidd_laptop> if something corrupts that file...id be looking for rootkits....
<vidd_laptop> because that is a root level file
<vidd_laptop> ...unless you changed, moved, or deleted it
<[Lightning] > i pasted mine, it's similar
<[Lightning] > file is there
<vidd_laptop> i need the link
<[Lightning] > ifconfig doesn't show lo interface
<vidd_laptop> that is a BAD thing
<vidd_laptop> im still waiting for the link in pastebin
<[Lightning] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24469/
* [Lightning]  didn't know the link changes ...
<vidd_laptop> ah...ok
<vidd_laptop> so the issue is not the hosts file
<vidd_laptop> this IS a local issue....and not your ISP's
* [Lightning]  thinks some app screwed up configurations
* vidd_laptop believes so too....
<[Lightning] > i wouldn't be talking to you if it was an isp issue cause i couldn't ...
<vidd_laptop> but how to fix.....
<[Lightning] > do you think vmware server could do this ?
<[Lightning] > i can't think of another app wich modifies netowork connections
<vidd_laptop> ....its possible i guess....i never touched vmware
<vidd_laptop> !lo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[Lightning] > A problem occurred in a Python script. Here is the sequence of function calls leading up to the error, in the order they occurred.
<[Lightning] > the website has a problem
<vidd_laptop> [Lightning] , pastebin the error log
<[Lightning] > i meant the link you gave me
<[Lightning] > after searching for lo
<vidd_laptop> [Lightning] , im out of ideas....
<vidd_laptop> i have no idea how to fix that besides a reinstall
<[Lightning] > any other places to ask or read ?
<[Lightning] > reinstall is not in my plans, too much trouble
<vidd_laptop> heh...methinks you would spend more time searching google then it would take to back-up and re-nstall
<vidd_laptop> but i dont know where else to point ya
<[Lightning] > hmmz
<[Lightning] > i never backed up my system, is there any way to at least save my packages list and reinstall them automatically
<vidd_laptop> not that i know of
<TheSheep> dpkg -l
<[Lightning] > hmmz seen an option in synaptic
<[Lightning] > export script
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, you know what may have caused his issue and how to fix without re-install?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: what issue?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: I just came
<vidd_laptop> for some reasson he cant ping 127.0.0.1 and lo is not in his ifconfig
<TheSheep> well, why won't he add it?
<vidd_laptop> i imagine cuzz we dont know how
<TheSheep> looks like he removed initializing the loopback interface from his startup scripts
<vidd_laptop> [Lightning] , you still here?
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : try installing and running sysv-rc-conf and putting an X in the last colum by the 'loopback' entry
<[Lightning] > yes
<[Lightning] > i didin't remove anything but some other app could have
<vidd_laptop> [Lightning] , TheSheep has some suggestions to avoid a re-install
<biggz> hey, anyone know how to change the default window and font colour to something other than grey on grey?
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : you might look into dmesg to see if there are some errors preventing bringing up loopback
<biggz> I've messed around with themes and fonts to no avail
<[Lightning] > nothing in the networking area worked but after configuring with xnetcardconfig i was able to use the internet but nothing else works and after restart it fails
<[Lightning] > will try
<[Lightning] > thanks
<TheSheep> biggz: it'sin the gtk2 theme
<biggz> I'm a serious noob at this, this is my first install, where's the gtk2 theme?
<biggz> was that a stupid question?
<[Lightning] > sysv-rc-conf has an X in the last column named S
<[Lightning] > wich probably means load with system or something
<[Lightning] > attempting a restart
<paddythechump> hi
<paddythechump> can someone tell me the difference between xubuntu and kubuntu>
<aanderse> xubuntu uses xfce, and kubuntu use kde
<paddythechump> ?
<paddythechump> oh
<paddythechump> so... which would you reccommend for a beginner to linux
<maxamillion> paddythechump: xubuntu uses xfce and applications that are generally gtk+ only, and kubuntu uses kde along with many kde/qt applications
<aanderse> are you coming from mac, windows, or something unixy?
<paddythechump> Windows
<aanderse> yeah kde is pretty windows like, some people say
<maxamillion> paddythechump: kubuntu will feel the most comfortable, its got a windows "feel" to it
<SatanGolga> whats the difference between alternate and desktop?
<paddythechump> I've used ubuntu a bit, too, but nothing really in depth.
<TheSheep> SatanGolga: alternate has text-mode instalelr only, normal is a livecd with a graphical installer
<paddythechump> so is it just the environment that is different?
<SatanGolga> TheSheep: ok, thanks
<maxamillion> SatanGolga: desktop boots to a liveCD with a fully functional "live" desktop session and allows you to double click an icon for a graphical installation, the alternate cd image just does the "classic" text based installer (there are some technical differences other than that, but those are mainly the two differences you need to concern yourself with)
<maxamillion> me and my need to explain things in detail .... :/
<SatanGolga> i thank thee :)
<maxamillion> SatanGolga: anytime :)
<paddythechump> can the xubuntu installer partition my harddrive if I wish to dual boot? or do I need to do that before hand?
<Pumpernickel> paddythechump: Different default applications, too.
<paddythechump> oh ok
<Pumpernickel> It can do the partitioning.  Watch out for bug 107259, though.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<paddythechump> can someone explain that in dumbass terms?
<Pumpernickel> Ubiquity is the livecd installation tool.  Thunar is the filebrowser.
<paddythechump> so should i just giv'er and dual boot?
<aanderse> you can run the livecd for a bit to get a feel for it
<aanderse> by running the livecd you don't have to install anything
<Pumpernickel> Thunar, by default, will automount available drives for you, which can mess up partitioning where those drives are being modified.
<paddythechump> oh ok
<aanderse> but you cal play around with the desktop and find out if you like it without committing to installing anything
<paddythechump> ah ok
<paddythechump>  thanks guys
<Pumpernickel> np
<Deviad> Hello. should I enable CONFIG_SYS_DEPRECATED in Xubuntu 7.04?
<Deviad> That's a kernel option
<crimsun> not sure why you wouldn't.
<crimsun> it's not marked obsoleted
<crimsun> and we enable it in the Ubuntu config
<Deviad> crimsun, it says it is not necessary if you have a distro that was released after 2006
<Deviad> and it suggests you not to use that
<Deviad> I'm compiling 2.6.20.something
<crimsun> Deviad: not all driver authors keep up with that
<Deviad> crimsun, OK, I'll enable that
<Deviad> What about timer frequency?
<crimsun> what about it?
<Deviad> crimsun, it is in firmware drivers section, I have a MBP
<crimsun> I'm not sure why you're asking.
<crimsun> If you're not sure, accept the default.
<BFTD> I'm using Audacity and it picks up the sound but its really quite
<BFTD> how do i turn up the microphone input volume?
<Jester45> amixer
<Jester45> kinda quiet
<maxamillion> just a tad
<TheSheep> snort
#xubuntu 2007-06-07
<bun-bun> is there an applet for xubuntu for configuring wireless network stuff?
<maxamillion> bun-bun: not as of yet, you can try either wifi-radar or nm-applet
<Nikilos> Hello
<maxamillion> Nikilos: hi
<Nikilos> I was wondering if anyone could help me with making Gimpshop work?
<maxamillion> why not just use theGimp?
<Nikilos> I wanted to try using Gimpshop
<maxamillion> Nikilos: i dunno to be honest, never tried it
<TheSheep> maxamillion: becuase gimp is not a free photoshop :)
<maxamillion> TheSheep: but gimpshop is just theGimp with a photoshop-like interface
<Nikilos> Right, and 'tis why I want to use it
<maxamillion> i unfortunately can't help you .... i've never touched it
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it's as if you made emacs with WOrd's interface
<Nikilos> I ran the .deb, and it said it installed.  I opened GIMP, but I didn't see a difference except with the loading image which now said "Gimpshop"...
<[Lightning] > problem solved after many attempts
<TheSheep> Nikilos: try examining what files that .deb installed
<TheSheep> Nikilos: and running the binary from a terminal
<[Lightning] > misconfiguration by various apps
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : what was it?
<TheSheep> ah
<[Lightning] > firewall rules
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : apps supported by ubuntu?
<[Lightning] > and i edited some config files also
<Nikilos> The files that were installed were mostly in the /usr/doc and /usr/local folders
<[Lightning] > i don't know if they are supported, i don't even know wich one did it but after trying to configure the itables directly with limited knowlege and with some tools i managed to get it woking properly
<[Lightning] > i read the help wich comes with ubuntu and gave me a lot of info
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : one step lcoser to a pro admin job :)
* [Lightning]  feels the need for a powerful firewall for linux wich doesn't require a lot of experience
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : linux has a powerful firewall build in
<[Lightning] > yes
<[Lightning] > but not an easy one :D
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : the apps are only wrppers for config
<[Lightning] > indeed
<[Lightning] > something like kerio personal would be nice
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : well, you know where the code is, get to work :)
<[Lightning] > with clear rules and wich doesn't mess up your existing config but probably in timp i'll get used to iptables
<[Lightning] > hehe :D
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : you might want to contact an existing project and give them some feedback
<[Lightning] > btw
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : you can help even with 0 programming knowledge
<[Lightning] > gnome-lokkit crashes
<TheSheep> !bugs | [Lightning] 
<ubotu> [Lightning] : If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<[Lightning] > i have programming knowlege just not in langs frquently used in unix world
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : any lang will do
<TheSheep> [Lightning] : even visual basic
* [Lightning]  wishes to get windows out of his head
<Megadeus> python's easy.
<[Lightning] > is gnome-lokkit supported ?
<[Lightning] > by ubuntu i mean
<TheSheep> it's supported by someone, the bugs will be forwarded
<TheSheep> even if it's not "oficially" supported
* [Lightning]  is very tired it's 2 in the morning here :(
<[Lightning] > thank you for the help
<[Lightning] > bye
<Megadeus> Here's a question: What's the oldest computer you've successfully installed Xubuntu on?
<maxamillion> Megadeus: 200mhz pentium, 64mb of ram, 2gb hdd
<Megadeus> wow.
<maxamillion> Megadeus: but that's just me personally
<TheSheep> p90 60MB ram
<Megadeus> That gives me hope.
<TheSheep> it took some time ;)
<TheSheep> Megadeus: not very productive
<Megadeus> I'm relatively new to linux and ubuntu, and was having trouble installing regular ubuntu 7.04 on an old hewlett-packard with a Pentium 3 and 128 ram and a 10gb hard drive today.
<Megadeus> so I'm going to try Xubuntu later today.
<TheSheep> Megadeus: use the alternate cd
<Megadeus> Okay, thanks for the advice.
<Megadeus> Yeah, the regular CD wouldn't boot at all.
<Megadeus> Do you recommend 7.04 or 6.10?
<maxamillion> 7.04
<Megadeus> Cool. Thanks.
<maxamillion> anytime
<TheSheep> good night
<maxamillion> TheSheep: night
<Megadeus> Is there anything special I should know about using the Alternate CD?
<maxamillion> Megadeus: nope, just read it as you go .. its rather straight forward, just isn't as pretty
<Megadeus> Haha. Thanks.
<Megadeus> Well, thanks for the help: I'm out.
<Jester45> i think its quite pretty
<maxamillion> i think its elegant
<maxamillion> but not as pretty
<Jester45> Anyone see the colors ?
<maxamillion> ?
<doenner> Q: when a new version of xubuntu is released, does the system upgrade automatically, if not, how to do that and will my system be the "same" afterwoods?
<Jester45> no, edit your sources.list change the name of the version to the next like "edgy" to "feisty" and then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<maxamillion> doenner: no it doesn't upgrade automatically, and yes all your settings will be the same
<Jester45> and it should be just the same
<maxamillion> doenner: only thing that might change is the desktop theme if you use the default
<doenner> ah, ok. thx for the quick answers. when is the next big release?
<aanderse> october?
<doenner> you mean, if they change the standard theme?
<maxamillion> doenner: right
<maxamillion> doenner: but if you choose a non-default one, it won't change due to an upgrade
<Jester45> well it changes a little each release
<Jester45> doesnt it ?
<maxamillion> Jester45: yes
<doenner> i forgot how to check my current version of xubuntu
<Jester45> doenner run uname -r and tell us what it says
<doenner> 2.6.17-11-generic
<doenner> i think i have two kernels installed
<doenner> the other is 2.6.17-10-generic i think
<Jester45> that would be edgy i think
<doenner> yes, its *-10*
<maxamillion> doenner: that's fine, when you get the upgrade it keeps the old one just incase the new one breaks something, it will always default to the newest kernel you have installed
<doenner> i noticed that
<maxamillion> doenner: yeah, 2.6.17 is edgy, fesity is 2.6.20
<doenner> whats the difference?
<RandomDestructn> the new one is better :)
<Jester45> feisty's current is 2.6.20-16
<Jester45> to be more exact
<Jester45> or -15 if you didnt update
<doenner> RandomDestructn, hehe
<RandomDestructn> 2.6.20-15-386
<RandomDestructn> thats why its telling me I should reboot
<doenner> i remember downloading the 6.06 instal cd
<RandomDestructn> beh, some day.
<Jester45> yea pretty much just better, now 2.4 -> 2.6 is diffrent
<doenner> the page says, thats dapper drake
<Jester45> doenner press alt+F1
<RandomDestructn> Jester45, and sometimes worse.  There were a string of kernals that made my system not boot a while back.
<doenner> i get the xfce documentation, Jester45
<Jester45> yea, what version does it say
<doenner> 4.2
<Nikilos> Hi all, again, I was wondering if there is a plugin for GIMPShop on Linux to put all of its windows under one window?
<Jester45> yea Nikilos i will look for a link
<Nikilos> Thank you
<Jester45> http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads/gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb
<Jester45> download that and double click the file
<Nikilos> Thanks
<Nikilos> Wait, is this the download for GIMPShop?
<Jester45> yes
<Nikilos> On Linux, is there a way to change it so the GIMPShop windows are all in one window?
<Jester45> you cant just add a plugin for the gimp
<Nikilos> Yes, I understand that
<Nikilos> So it's not possible in Linux as the moment?
<Jester45> well its possible
<Jester45> now, how hard im not sure
<Nikilos> Hmm ok
<Nikilos> Well, thanks anyway
<kj0ttdeig> how to disable restricted/propietary drivers by command?!
<maxamillion> kj0ttdeig: add them to your blacklist.custom and the modules won't load
<kj0ttdeig> so how could i do that in command line?
<doenner> by pressing the right keys :P
<kj0ttdeig> :p
<kj0ttdeig> any ideas on what the name on the pack could be? then i could do: sudo apt-get remove packname
<kj0ttdeig> it was something about ati or fxgl or something
<vidd_laptop> how do you find a process on the command line when it is too far down on the list for top?
<Catoptromancy> could adjust terminal to show more lines
<Catoptromancy> default was 100 or 200
<Catoptromancy> I set mine for like 2000, you can scroll up real far
<Pumpernickel> Use htop; it has support for scrolling.
<vidd_laptop> Pumpernickel, ty...i will try that
<vidd_laptop> is it installed by default?
<Pumpernickel> Nope.
<vidd_laptop> Pumpernickel, that is sweet tyvm
<homebrewcider> hey guys to install mp3 support, what packages do I need to install
<homebrewcider> please
<j1mc> homebrewcider: this may help you: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<homebrewcider> thanx
<homebrewcider> checking now
<j1mc> i gotta go . . . have a good night, all
<Zabii> hi
<Zabii> i decided to put xubuntu on my old crappy pc
<Zabii> will i have to install drivers for my ethernet, or will it use default ones
<Zabii> hello??
<Zabii> lol
<Pumpernickel> It will provide ethernet drivers.
<Zabii> cool
<Zabii> im gonna use synergy to control it and my other vista machine from my main vista machine
<Zabii> :P
<Zabii> ive used linux at school
<Zabii> and figured linux was cooler for my old pos pc than xp
<Zabii> should it lag up on cleaning up...
<Zabii> on the install
<Zabii> 87%
<maxamillion> Zabii: its a known bug, it will take a while, but it does finish successfully
<Zabii> k
<Zabii> i had to kill a process earlier
<maxamillion> Zabii: oh ... hmmm
<Zabii> it lagged on 65% for 3 hours
<Zabii> oh there it goes
<maxamillion> Zabii: yeah, on some language pack?
<Zabii> glad i took pc os and security at school
<Zabii> yeah it did
<Zabii> wtf is a grub package
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> Zabii: grub is the boot loader .... xubuntu won't boot without it ;)
<Zabii> oic
<maxamillion> !info grub
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-20ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 370 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Zabii> k
<Zabii> so hey
<Zabii> normal linux programs will run
<Zabii> correct
<maxamillion> Zabii: there is an alternative called LiLO, but nobody uses it anymore ...
<maxamillion> Zabii: yeah, they should without an issue
<Zabii> i need to run synergy
<Zabii> having 2 keyboards and mice on my 3 machine desktop is much
<maxamillion> what's synergy?
<maxamillion> ohhh yeah
<maxamillion> synergy will run fine, i think it might even be in the repositories
<Zabii> i run 2 vista boxes and 1 xubuntu now
<Zabii> once it loads
<Zabii> it keeps telling my bios is to old
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<Zabii> yup
<Zabii> i use it now for my two vista machines
<Zabii> its nice
<maxamillion> Zabii: yup, you can just install it with aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, etc.
<maxamillion> ew, vista machines .... i'm sorry
<Zabii> i love vista
<Zabii> but i enjoy linux
<Zabii> its fun
<maxamillion> Zabii: really?
<Zabii> yup
<Zabii> been running linux since rc2
<Zabii> legal copies
<Zabii> ms loves me
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> Zabii: i don't like microsoft but i can atleast admit that XP was a solid distro, but vista ... i just can't stand it
<Zabii> ooh linux just booted
* Zabii looks in awe
<Zabii> omg i hate that pc
<Zabii> its so slow
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> will it autoload usb mice
<Zabii> i cant really use this mouse i have for it
<maxamillion> yeah, it will autoload alot of things
<Zabii> wheres my taskbar
<Zabii> o.o
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> i used ubuntu at school
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> thats why im lost now
<maxamillion> my xubuntu install at work autoloads the microsoft usb keyboard that my boss ordered for me (though windows needs drivers for it ironically)
<Zabii> lol there it is
<Zabii> i have to scroll up
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> Zabii: xubuntu _is_ ubuntu, just with a different desktop environment and a different set of default applications
<Zabii> i need more ram
<Zabii> 64m is not much
<Zabii> so if i clicked firefox
<Zabii> it should be loading right
<Zabii> how do i configure net
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> Zabii: that machine hooked up to ethernet with dhcp?
<Zabii> dunno
<Zabii> its hooked up to this machine tho
<Zabii> ics from windows
<maxamillion> Zabii: do "ifconfig" in the command line and see if the ethernet port has an ip address
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> well
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> im Zabii
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> i got dced
<maxamillion> rgr
<maxamillion> nice, i hate VB too :)
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> omg whats the network admin pw
<maxamillion> Forte|I_HATE_VB: the password of the first account you setup
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> doesnt help that i keep typing on the wrong keyboard
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> oic
<maxamillion> Forte|I_HATE_VB: the first account you setup is the "admin account"
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> how much is really old pc ram
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> lol
<maxamillion> Forte|I_HATE_VB: technically the "sudo" account, which gives it root-like privilages without actually having to have a root account enabled ... its more secure by design
<maxamillion> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> ooh i like it when it gives me a little bar
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> thats moving
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> that means it might just work
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> well
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> xscreensaver huh
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> !info xscreensaver
<ubotu> xscreensaver: Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 276 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> lol
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> k
<maxamillion> Forte|I_HATE_VB: you can edit the xscreensaver config from the settings manager, there is a screen saver section
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> omg it works
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> i got net
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> should i get more ram
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> lol
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> i havent used this pc in forever
<maxamillion> "omg it works" ... i should put that on the web page as a testimonial
<maxamillion> :P
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> lol
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> go for it
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> so i need a .rpm
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> right
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> if i remember from a year ago
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> omg how do i open it
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> lol
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> k nm
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> wow
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> i went so into l33t speak its not funny
<maxamillion> noooo!!!
<maxamillion> rpm != xubuntu
<cellofello1> what?
<maxamillion> xubuntu is built on ubuntu, ubuntu is built on debian ... debian uses .deb
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> well damn
<maxamillion> cellofellow: clarifying differences
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> how do i get rpm to work
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> its the only thing for synergy
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> lol
<maxamillion> Forte|I_HATE_VB: uhmmm... make it into a debian package with alien
<cellofellow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> o noes
<maxamillion> Forte|I_HATE_VB: wait, you can just intall synergy from the repos ... you don't need the rpm package you downloaded
<Forte|I_HATE_VB> wheres that at
<maxamillion> :(
<cellofellow> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<maxamillion> this is going to be a long night ...
<Zabii2> im sorry max
<maxamillion> Zabii2: its ok
<Zabii2> my ubuntu sucks
<Zabii2> lol
<maxamillion> Zabii2: do this in a terminal "aptitude search synergy"
<cellofellow> Zabii2: you must be a Fedora veteran or something.
<maxamillion> it probably won't return anything because i think we need to change your sources.list ... but one step at a time
<cellofellow> just `sudo aptitude install synergy`
<Zabii2> yeah
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i think i am going to give symphonyOS a shot tomorrow, the mezzo desktop looks interesting
<Zabii2> my pc is messing up for a second
<maxamillion> Zabii2: awesome
<Zabii2> hold up
* maxamillion notes his digital sarcasm
<cellofellow> maxamillion: that it does. Yet another thing to install in virtualbox
<Zabii2> wow, so how much ram should i buy for a 1999 pc
<Zabii2> lol
<maxamillion> cellofellow: well, you can just boot .. i think its just a liveCD that also has a hdd install capabilities ... i am curious to see since it is now based on ubuntu if it will support installing software from the repos
<maxamillion> Zabii2: depends on the ram clock speed
<cellofellow> Zabii2: let's do this the easy way: Open Apps => System => Software Sources, enable everything in the Ubuntu tab, and then do the previous command.
<cellofellow> maxamillion: when did SymphonyOS switch from Knoppix to Ubuntu base?
<Zabii2> well it didnt let me install it
<Zabii2> said it cant find it
<Zabii2> lol
<maxamillion> cellofellow: well it switched from knoppix to debian unstable branch and then to ubuntu
<cellofellow> all my boxes are circa 1999. Two have 319MB and that's I all I need to handle.
<cellofellow> Zabii2: do the software sources thing.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: the switch to debian stable happened prior to last release and then the switch to ubuntu just recently happened
<Zabii2> it would be nice if my machine could use laptop ddr ram
<maxamillion> circa 1999?
<Zabii2> i have half a gig o fthat
<Zabii2> of that
<Zabii2> lol
<maxamillion> lol
<cellofellow> maxamillion: that's a lot of switching.
<Zabii2> i upgraded my old laptop to have more
<Zabii2> when i moved to vista for it
<Zabii2> i like all os
<cellofellow> maxamillion: I think one of the boxes has 1998 and 1999 parts.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, i know
<Zabii2> cept macos
<cellofellow> bah, Vista.
<Zabii2> shh
<Zabii2> dont bah me
<Zabii2> lol
<Zabii2> im not a sheep
<cellofellow> I wasn't.
<cellofellow> TheSheep: you hear that?
<maxamillion> Zabii2: you are in linux town, you are bound to have strange things said at you talking about vista
* maxamillion thinks radomir is sleeping
<Zabii2> lol
<Zabii2> i like all os tho
<Zabii2> hey
<Zabii2> all the ubuntu tabs are checked
<jordansdad253> hello all
<maxamillion> jordansdad253: hi
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> Zabii2: now install the synergy package.
<jordansdad253> does anyone know where i can find out how to change the login screen in xubuntu?
<maxamillion> Zabii: ok, now run "sudo aptitude install synergy" in ther terminal and the password it asks for will be your account password
<Zabii> well wait its doing something with the internet
<cellofellow> jordansdad253: go to Apps -> System -> Login Window and choose a different theme. Lots available on xfce-look.org and gnome-look.org
<Zabii> im gonna make this a project box
<Zabii> i got it from my uncle
<cellofellow> maxamillion: we forgot to tell Zabii to aptitude update
<Zabii> i said hey, when you upgraded your pc
<Zabii> wheres your old one
<maxamillion> Zabii: ahhhh, that we did
<Zabii> he said in the basement
<Zabii> i said give it to me
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> Zabii: nice
<Zabii> didnt realize it was this bad
<cellofellow> what?
<jordansdad253> thanks cellofellow
<Zabii> my pc
<Zabii> hey uh, is there an irc ap alot like mirc for linux
<Jester45> xchat
<maxamillion> Zabii: check out xchat
<Zabii> k
<Zabii> ill do that
<maxamillion> bah, Jester45 beat me to it
* Jester45 likes to lurk 
<Zabii> dunno what its doin there
<maxamillion> Jester45: you get your fserve thing figured out?
<Zabii> but its lagged up on the software screen
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> but i *might* have a hostinbg sign up
<cellofellow> gtg
<Zabii> so whats an aptitude update
<maxamillion> Zabii: you have an terminal open?
<Jester45> and *might* have a 2nd larger one if vidd is ok with what they have :)
<Zabii> no im installing updtates
<Jester45> Zabii, it downloads a list of packages
<maxamillion> Zabii: installing updates how?
<Zabii> or its installing
<Zabii> im watching
<Zabii> from software sources
<Zabii> says im outdated
<maxamillion> Zabii: ohhh, yeah ... the graphical user interface
<Jester45> so apt knows there is newer ones
<Zabii> so is it doing what you were gonna have me do
<maxamillion> Zabii: it might be doing part of it, yes
<Zabii> and the screen close
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> thats good
<Zabii> now what to do on the command prompt
<Zabii> er
<maxamillion> Zabii: ok, open a terminal
<Zabii> terminal
<Zabii> sorry, dos
<Zabii> lol
* Zabii is a dosman
<maxamillion> command prompt is tollerable terminology
<Zabii> k
* maxamillion is sorry for that
<Zabii> well im there now
<Zabii> sudo what
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> Zabii: sudo aptitude install synergy
<maxamillion> Zabii: and that will download and install synergy for you
<Zabii> whats the best way to see what kind of ram i have without opening box
<maxamillion> Zabii: i don't think there is a way
<maxamillion> well ... wait
<Zabii> lol in windows, i can click a button
<Zabii> and it says
<Zabii> ddr2
<Zabii> lol
<Jester45> there might, same way to look at your cpu but, maxamillion  would you know how to do that
<Zabii> um it installed
<Zabii> but where is it
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah, but cpu wouldn't tell what clock speed the ram is
<Jester45> yea.. but im guessing its somthing like that
<Zabii> so where do programs install
<Jester45> every where,
<maxamillion> Zabii: all over the place
<Jester45> :)
<Zabii> bah
<Zabii> lol
<Jester45> mostly in /usr/bin/ right?
<maxamillion> Zabii: once it installs you can do "man synergy" it will display the manual page for the program
<maxamillion> Jester45: yes, i believe so
<Jester45> thats one thing i dont like about linux theres no program files folder
<Jester45> but... there is a package manager so i guess that out weights it
<Zabii> well you know your pc blows when you formated today and you only have 5.8 gigs free
<Zabii> i found synergy and it wont load
<Zabii> lol
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeeaaahhh, i think a program files folder is annoying ... i like how linux does it because different executables are placed in different places based on their "classification"
<Zabii> uh
<Zabii> you know you can do that in windows
<Zabii> just custom install
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> well
<Zabii> still cant find synergy
<Zabii> i must be a noob
<Jester45> maxamillion, windows kinda does that, useless programs fo in \WINDOWS\  and better ones go in program files
<Zabii> jester
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah ... ish
<Zabii> you install programs anywhere
<Jester45> Zabii, run "synergy"
<maxamillion> but we don't talk about windows in here
<Zabii> lol
<Jester45> thats in -offtopic
<maxamillion> Zabii: you can install programs anywhere in linux, it just takes a little configuration
<Jester45> Zabii, but that takes long then 6 clicks on next
<Jester45> longer*
<Zabii> noone lets it auto install
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> anyway
<Zabii> it still doesnt go
<Zabii> i must be doing something wrong
<Jester45> but apt is easier it just a few keystroke
<maxamillion> yup
<Zabii> so synergyc wont run
<maxamillion> no clue
<Zabii> :(
<maxamillion> Zabii: did you read the synergy manual page? ... if you run the client you probably need to give it a server to connect to
<Jester45> is it a program you run or something run it ?
<Zabii> there is no manual page
<Zabii> it keeps telling me there is no manual
<Jester45> i think its a program that gets run by a diffrent program
<Jester45> say xorg?
<Zabii> sudo aptitude install synergy
<Zabii> er snap
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> o im dumb
<Zabii> i gotta run it from the terminal
<Zabii> or something
<maxamillion> yeah, didn't you hear me say to run "man synergy" in the terminal?
<Zabii> tried that
<maxamillion> Zabii: what'd it say?
<Zabii> i got it now
<Zabii> hold on
<Zabii> gotta go fix that here
<maxamillion> k
<Zabii> well its connected
<Zabii> but somethings wrong pc side
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> brb
<maxamillion> k
* maxamillion notes that they are both pcs, only that one of them is running a more sophisticated OS
<maxamillion> kalikiana: hi hi
<kalikiana> hi maxamillion :)
<kalikiana> What a wonderfull morning, beginning with a fresh shower :D
<maxamillion> kalikiana: how's the browser? ... and svn snapshot action?
<Zabii> WOOHOO
<kalikiana> maxamillion, I'm having few time for my software currently, I hope you can wait for another cuple days.
<Zabii> max
<Zabii> how do i fix screen resolution
<Zabii> never mind
<Zabii> noob question
<maxamillion> Zabii: ;)
<Zabii> lol
<Zabii> my pc is so laggy i cant click ok
<Zabii> to keep settings
<maxamillion> kalikiana: i have infinite patience ... its summer :)
<Jester45> what kalikiana  doing
<maxamillion> Jester45: writting a light weight gtk web browser that doesn't use the gecko engine :)
<Jester45> OO lighter than firefox's "light weight"
<maxamillion> Jester45: yeah, real light wieght
<Zabii> know whats funny
<maxamillion> weight*
<Zabii> my aunt said
<Zabii> why do i need 3 pcs
<maxamillion> Zabii: HAHAHAHA
* Zabii lives at his aunts house
<maxamillion> rgr
<xjkx> where do you set your keyboard language? My keyboard language is OK locally, but when i run my system trhough tightvncserver it is US keyboard, but mine isnt
<Jester45> xjkx, you have to set it in the remote computer i belive i dont know where
<Zabii> only problem is i have to whip out the old keyboard and mouse to start synergy
<Zabii> but other than that this roks
<Zabii> lol
<Jester45> Zabii, you can have it autostart
<Zabii> i still have to log on
<Jester45> you can auto logon also
<Zabii> well thats a task for tomorow
<Zabii> lol
<Jester45> and if you want to get detailed you can start it before you login (if its not a gui)
<Zabii> its not
<Zabii> its synergyc -f Forte-PC
<Zabii> thats it
<Zabii> lol
<Jester45> well i dont know what it is
<Zabii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Zabii> k
<Zabii> well
<Zabii> cant connect to anything else
<Zabii> cause my net sucks
<Zabii> brb
<BFTD> hi
<maxamillion> hi
<Deviad> Hello guys
<Deviad> I compiled a 2.6.20 with ubuntu patches and I added to it mactel patches
<Deviad> On boot I get "kernel panic not syncing: attempting to kill init"
<Deviad> Is it because I had to use a vanilla kernel to add mactel patches or the reason is someone else?
<Deviad> something*
<AlexC> hello all
<kj0ttdeig> i had xubuntu installed on a computer with an ati graphics card, but now i've switched it with my nvidia card.. and of course now i can read the message "no screens found" on my screen..
<kj0ttdeig> is there a command line-way to install nvidia-drivers?
<Catoptromancy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Catoptromancy> hey it worked
<AlexC> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<AlexC> then after that type: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<AlexC> and restart
<kj0ttdeig> thanks, rebooting now.. ;)
<AlexC> wonder if it worked
<AlexC> if it does then it's +1 point AlexC
<kj0ttdeig> at least it managed to log on.. but i'll have to reconfigure the 1280x720 resolution
<AlexC> worked?
<Deepshock> Hi anyone awake?
<AlexC> yeppers
<Deepshock> Alex maybe u can help me out.. i just installed ubuntuserver.. .and i'm trying to get the xubunutu 7.04 to run on top of it.. i ahve the cd burnt
<Deepshock> but idk wat to do from here... i tried logging into terminal and doing the sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop but it says no package exists
<AlexC> what cd?
<Deepshock> the xubuntu 7.04
<AlexC> live or alternative
<Deepshock> live
<Deepshock> sorry
<AlexC> that's your problem
<AlexC> the alternative and the DVD have repositories
<Deepshock> i need the alternate cd u say?
<AlexC> Live doesn't
<AlexC> yes
<Deepshock> well lets say i have a net conn
<Deepshock> i have ubuntu server currently installed
<AlexC> and you need to put the alternative as a source
<Deepshock> is there anyway i can install xubuntu on top of it via net?
<RandomDestructn> its not really 'on top of'.  you're just installing another component.
<RandomDestructn> but yeah
<AlexC> sudo apt-get update
<Deepshock> so first run that?
<AlexC> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<AlexC> yeah, that will update the list of packages
<RandomDestructn> AlexC, won't he need to edit the sources.lst to remove the CD source (if its trying that).
<AlexC> and the second will install xfce
<AlexC> yes
<AlexC> if he put it there
<Deepshock> so i just did the update
<Deepshock> now just run the install part?
<AlexC> yes
<AlexC> see if it works
<Deviad_> Hello
<AlexC> hi deviad_
<Deepshock> k doing it now... hi deviad
<Deviad_> Pls help me to fix this. When I try to modprobe fglrx module version 8.37 I get the following: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.20.12-mactel/misc/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<AlexC> it is a big file
<Deviad_> I'm running Ubuntu Feisty
<Deviad_> Is there any patch for 8.37 I knew this happened with 8.33, 8.34, 8.35 with 2.6.20
<AlexC> put "sudo" in front of the command
<Deviad_> AlexC, it's the same
<Deviad_> I even tried being root
<AlexC> that's interesting
* AlexC plunges deep into thought
<AlexC> i'm not experienced with fglrx
<RandomDestructn> Deviad_, you added it to the xorg.conf?
<Deviad_> yeah
<Deviad_> I had 8.35 before with 2.6.18
<RandomDestructn> hm. thats what google told me the problem is :/
<Deviad_> then I upgraded to 2.6.20 and downloaded 8.37
<Deviad_> the problem is that 8.37 do not have Ubuntu/Feisty in their build options
<Deviad_> so I had to use Debian/etch
<Deviad_> don't know if it might be the problem
<RandomDestructn> Deviad_, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide that any help?
<Deviad_> wait a sec
<Deviad_> I'm gonna try one more time
<RandomDestructn> kk.
<kj0ttdeig> it works AlexC, but only with 1024x768
<RandomDestructn> ah, perfect.
<RandomDestructn> someone who know something about ati.
<AlexC> kj0ttdeig: well. that's a step ahead
<kj0ttdeig> yeah
<Deviad_> RandomDestructn, first thing I had to write "feisty" instead of "Feisty"
<Deviad_> ^^
<Deviad_> when I built the package that's why it didn't recognize Feisty
<Deviad_> hehe
<kj0ttdeig> but the ati card managed 1280x720, but i felt that the colors were too blurry
<RandomDestructn> I'm glad I got rid of my ati card for my main box :/
<Deepshock> wohooo xfce instaleld
<Deepshock> say guys, how can i have my system boot into terminal as its first thing and then only go into xfce when i type startx
<Deepshock> ?
<ablomen> Deepshock, sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/gdm should do it
<Deepshock> Ablomen, thx - what does that do ?
<ablomen> substract
<Deepshock> i see u just disabled permissions to execute that
<ablomen> so -x == not eXecutable, +x == eXecutable
<Deepshock> so it'll just not be permitted
<ablomen> jup
<Deepshock> hmm ok
<ablomen> jup
<Deepshock> but then when i do startx
<Deepshock> as room
<Deepshock> root it'll work
<ablomen> jup
<ablomen> but you should not do it as root
<ablomen> just as normal user
<Deviad_> hello guys.
<Deviad_> This is the detailed error message that I get when I try to modprobe fglrx
<Deviad_> http://rafb.net/p/lis1mH95.html
<Deepshock> ablomen so i just added 2 devices into my /etc/network/interfaces is there anyway i can get my box to recognize then by stopping/starting some service or do i hve to reboot?
<ablomen> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart << that should do it i think
<ablomen> not sure though
<Deepshock> thanks ^^^
<ablomen> :) np
<RandomDestructn> while youre at it do an ls of that directory (/etc/init.d) and see all the things you can restart
<RandomDestructn> its good to know
<RandomDestructn> or to have a vague idea anyway :)
<Deviad_> Can anyone pls help me?
<kj0ttdeig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Deviad_> Can anyone pls help me with this issue: http://www.rafb.net/p/lis1mH95.html
<RandomDestructn> the forums about this exact problem don't help?
<RandomDestructn> Deviad_,  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=14314 for example
<RandomDestructn> http://www.google.ca/search?q=%5Bfglrx%3Afiregl_init_module%5D+*ERROR*+firegl_stub_register+failed  seems to get a lot of hits anyway
<Deviad_> mmmm
<Deviad_> it seams like my problem could be agpgart
<Deviad_> or better i have to compile it as a module
<Deviad_> :P
<RandomDestructn> dunno. I know nothing about ati. heh
<RandomDestructn> other than to not buy it ;)
<Deviad_> RandomDestructn, If you are using a recent Linux 2.6 kernel that has the Linux AGPGART driver statically linked in (some distribution kernels do), you can pass the
<Deepshock> so i just instaled this thing called wlassist and its in the applications > Network menu.. but when i open it.. asks if i used sudo? how do i change that icon shortcut so it opens with sudo?
<Deviad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2798251#post2798251
<saispo> hi
<saispo> anyone have problem with shortcut keyboard in Xfce Gutsy ?
<saispo> some are working, some aren't...
<RandomDestructn> I use keytouch
<RandomDestructn> (I'm leaving right this second though. good luck :P)
<saispo> i haven't got the problem under feisty
<Deviad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2798251#post2798251
<skyfaller> hey folks... do you think that Xubuntu will run OK on a Dell Latitude LS with a Pentium III 497 mhz processor and 128 MB RAM?
<skyfaller> or would you recommend some other distro?
<Merchelo> should be fine
<Merchelo> min ram is 64meg
<pleia2> skyfaller: those are the specs I run it under, you'll just have to use the alternate CD when you install
<skyfaller> OK :)
* skyfaller downloads the alternate CD
<Deepshock> Hey guys, if i install xubuntu over ubuntu server... is that a seperate linux distro or just some gui on top of the ubuntu server?
<gnomefreak> Gui with server packages
<jpnurmi> hi. opera keeps causing problems to me. it tends to handle urls clicked in some apps even if firefox is set as default web browser. i have made sure that there is not a single instance of "opera" in /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<jpnurmi> first it was handling all the links clicked in konversation. the problem was worked around by setting konversation to use firefox as "custom browser". now i noticed that opera handles links clicked in thunderbird too... any ideas how to get them handled in firefox instead?
<Zabii> does desktop ram have to be bought in twos
<doenner> I had the idea of getting another DesktopManager but the default xfce one. Any suggestions?
<somerville32> doenner, there are a ton.
<somerville32> E11
<somerville32> blackbox
<maxamillion> fluxbox, window maker, beryl, compiz ... the list goes on
<doenner> not WM, just desktop manager
<maxamillion> doenner: oh ... uhmmm
<maxamillion> doenner: may i ask what the complaint is? ... i can better offer a suggestion if i know what it is you want out of a desktop
<doenner> <maxamillion> doenner: may i ask what the complaint is?
<doenner> good question :)
<doenner> i dont really use the desktop for files, so something with other functionalities would be good.
<maxamillion> doenner: more icons, less icons, no icons?
<doenner> less icons
<doenner> no icons is also fine
<doenner> maybe something like boxes with functions (news, system monitor, or similar
<maxamillion> doenner: you can just disable icons with xfdesktop
<maxamillion> doenner: ooooh, you want desklets
<doenner> never heard of that word, googling it right now
<maxamillion> doenner: you will either want adesklets (better on system resources), or gdesklets (generally easier to use, but somewhat costly on system resources_
<doenner> i tell you what i think i know: I can prevent xfce of managing the desktop (desktop settings), and install another manager which will deal with the desktop. and i assume gdesklets is such a manager !?
<Catoptromancy> heh i erased my desktop
<maxamillion> doenner: no, gdesktlets is just like Mac OS X's widgets ... it just runs ontop of xfce's desktop but i think it will provide what you want
<doenner> even better
<Catoptromancy> at first it was by accident, but then after I reformatted I did it on purpose
<doenner> how did you do that?
<doenner> maxamillion, and its the same thing with adesklets?
<maxamillion> doenner: sure is
<doenner> thanks for guiding me in the right direction, maxamillion
<maxamillion> doenner: anytime :)
<doenner> i think i'll go adesklets, since i dont like eyecandy eating too much recources.
<maxamillion> doenner: good choice :)
<infbliss> hi all can somebody tell how to bind windows key in xfce
<maxamillion> infbliss: should be able to do so in the settings manager under keyboard .. you can bind all kinds of key combinations there
<infbliss> maxamillion: i tried to do win+r but it does not bind it
<maxamillion> strange
<infbliss> it just says r
<maxamillion> infbliss: its possible the windows key isn't even enabled
<infbliss> yes it seems so
<infbliss> maxamillion: you have any idea what to do
<wren> I'm really loving Xfce's new composite feature, but is there any way to turn OFF translucent menus?
<doenner> on my system, win key is "dead" too
<doenner> but there's a tut on the web telling how to enable it
<doenner> http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/2005/05/27/miss-the-win-key-in-linux-use-kde/
<skyfaller> doenner: but isn't that for KDE, not Xfce?
<skyfaller> also that article is 2 years old
<Jester45> anyone have a suggestion for a cli torrent downloader with dht
<Catoptromancy> jester you can try deluge, not cli but its small
<Jester45> yea i didnt like it to much
<Jester45> im look for something i just just turn on  and let it seed for a few weeks
<skyfaller> heh, most importantly infbliss left the room so he won't hear any debate about how to use the win key
<grazie> Jester45: rtorrent.. dht?
<Jester45> does it support ght
<grazie> Jester45: ght or dht...I don't know want either is
<grazie> what* ^^
<Jester45> dht is distributed hash tree,  its like a 2nd tracker
<doenner> skyfaller, you're totally right
<doenner> i guess i should've had a better look on the tutorial :/
<grazie> Jester45: I don't think it does
<luisbg> where is janimo?
<luisbg> anybody has his email
<luisbg> I need to contact him for something he knows about already
<TheSheep> luisbg: look at the launchpad
<luisbg> hey joejaxx
<luisbg> found a irc channel I was in before you ;)
<joejaxx> hello luisbg
<joejaxx> luisbg: nah :P
<luisbg> TheSheep, I didn't saw him email there
<luisbg> going to check
<luisbg> TheSheep, is he on a break right now from xubuntu?
<doenner> what script is responsible for putting mountable devices (usb-flash, cdrom etc) on the desktop?
<skyfaller> hey folks, I'm having serious issues with the xubuntu alternate CD
<Catoptromancy> doenner, fstab
<skyfaller> the md5 sum checks out on the downloaded iso, and I've burned it to 3 different CDs, but every time I put it in the computer and test its integrity it fails
<TheSheep> doenner: it's done via dbus and hal, not with a script
<TheSheep> doenner: xfdesktop has a code for it
<doenner> so its built into xfdesktop, and it checks fstab. how come it doesnt put my root and home partition there? where can i configure that?
<TheSheep> doenner: it doesn't check fstab, it communicates with HAL
<doenner> whats hal
<doenner> can you plz describe it step by step what happens?
<doenner> i plug my usb stick in
<TheSheep> doenner: a service responsible for handling devices, connected usb devices, etc.
<doenner> an then?
<TheSheep> doenner: I don't know details, I know that there is udev involved with its rules, and a hal daemon that watches thngs and communicates using dbus with other applications
<TheSheep> doenner: but xfdesktop has option whether to display the filesystem and home icons or not
<TheSheep> doenner: in settings->desktop settings, second tab, at the bottom
<doenner> maybe you got some other version, my last option on that tab is the font size of the icons
<doenner> my xfce is v4.2
<TheSheep> doenner: ah, it didn't have that yet
<TheSheep> doenner: on top of that, the xubuntu version was hacked to remove these icons
<TheSheep> doenner: you may compile the version from xfce.org to get them
<TheSheep>  (or just upgrade)
<doenner> the only things i compiled from source were kernels and those ended up in kernel panics
<skyfaller> why do you need 128 MB RAM to run but 192 MB RAM to install?  that seems weird
<Pumpernickel> The installer uses more than 0MB ram.
<Pumpernickel> A lot more.
<doenner> ?
<skyfaller> Pumpernickel: ah, that is logical :)
<doenner> <skyfaller> why do you need 128 MB RAM to run but 192 MB RAM to install?  that seems weird
<doenner> i use my legs to run
<craigbass1976> Why do I see gdm starting up when booting to an xubuntu cd?
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: because xubuntu uses gdm as its session manager
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, is there another way?  I'm having a bear of a time with an inspiron 1100.  Tried the alternate ubuntu cd and installing with text, but when the hard drive stopped spinning I finally shut 'er down.  COuldn't boot, checked with DSL to see empty partions
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: what's wrong with gdm? ... gdm should not be your problem
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, I don't know if that's the issue or not.  I'm just looking for things that Knoppix, Ubuntu, and CentOS have in common, becuase none of them will boot to gui mode.  DSL and Puppy Linux work
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: ahhhh, that's an issue with X, not gdm
<craigbass1976> BAH!
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: boot xubuntu and select "safe graphics mode" at the boot screen, you should be fine from there
<craigbass1976> No, already tried that
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: really? .... do you know what graphics hardware your laptop has?
<craigbass1976> Not sure, but I went through the Ubuntu forums and saw that upgrading the BIOS should have done the trick.  I supose I could look in DSL, but I don't know if that will tell me.
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: it does, just depends on how familiar you are with the GNU tools used to show such things
<craigbass1976> Want to tell me the command?  I don't know off the top of my head
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: there are a few, but lspci would probably give you what you need
<craigbass1976> ok
<craigbass1976> lspci gives me gibberish.  lspci -vvv doesn't tell me, unless it's using codewords or something, which one is a video card.  Looking on Dell's site now
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, Dell's site is so informative... I guess it's got an intel card.
<maxamillion> intel cards have complete kernel level support ... unless its some dell hack job on an intel chipset you shouldn't have an issue
<Meile> hello, I got one question. Xubuntu displays a messagebox with something like: "The internet site of Xubuntu is not reachable, xfce may not work properly". But my internet is ok and everything works finde. Someone got an idea where I can look to solve this small problem?
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, No, you don't think Dell would screw anything up, do you?  Do you?  Perish the thought
<craigbass1976> Meile, what do you do to cause this, go in a firefox window?
<maxamillion> Meile: it sounds like a locale issue ... xfce requires locale to be set correctly, i've heard of the issue but never had it myself
<Meile> no it is displayed directly after the login in gdm
<Meile> ok maybe. i searched in google but nobody in germany seems to have this problem ;)
<Meile> ok thx so far. i will have a look on the local settings
<Meile> bye
<wren> Currently when there's a window flashing in my taskbar (it's using the URGENT wm tip), it is only flashing on one of my desktops. This seems rather silly, since it's meant to catch my attention. Most window managers I've used display "urgent" windows on any desktop in the taskbar. Is there any way to get behavior like this on XFCE?
<redrod> hey guys, i've got a question.. what application is responsible for automounting of hardware in Xubuntu? my first guess was gnome-volume-manager (it's frequently mentioned in ubuntuforums.org), but i get my drives mounted without it being installed :/
<maxamillion> redrod: hald+usbmount
<maxamillion> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* maxamillion slaps ubotu 
<maxamillion> !info hald
<ubotu> Package hald does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<maxamillion> WHAT!@#%!] 
<redrod> hard drives too? not external, internal..
<maxamillion> redrod: yes, i believe hal handles hard drives as well
<maxamillion> redrod: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_%28software%29
<redrod> ok.. it messes with gparted, mouting the partitions on every drive_refresh, so i'll need to find a way to temporarily disable it..
<redrod> thankey, maxamillion; ubuntu package search gives me the HAL package - somebody should fix the bot :)
<redrod> another question - my flash drive mounts as read-only (at least Thunar keeps telling me that), though "mount" shows that it's mountes as "rw"; does the 077 mask has to do something with it? it's vfat, so there should be no predefined ownership policies
<maxamillion> yeah, i'm not entirely sure why thunar would do that ... i don't get that issue on my machine(s), you might want to poke around launchpad and see if that is a known bug, if not then you should submit a bug report
<redrod> last night everything was working ok - then i plugged in another IDE drive and initiated all that fuss about gparted and automount.. mb it's interconnected somehow :/
<Pumpernickel> Change the umask to 000 if you want all users to have write access.
<jasonmoneyhbz> does anyone know the username/password for the livecd login?
<maxamillion> jasonmoneyhbz: there isn't one
<maxamillion> jasonmoneyhbz: just hit enter
<jasonmoneyhbz> maxamillion: i tried that it doesnt like it
<maxamillion> jasonmoneyhbz: really? ... strange
<jasonmoneyhbz> yea i know it
<maxamillion> jasonmoneyhbz: you sure you are using xubuntu livecd?
<maxamillion> jasonmoneyhbz: i know the fluxbuntu livecd has a login/pass ... but not xubuntu
<jasonmoneyhbz> maxamillion: its the x86 desktop version
<maxamillion> huh ... very strange
<jasonmoneyhbz> maxamillion: what is the alternate cd like?
<maxamillion> jasonmoneyhbz: just a text based hard drive installer ... bascially the same installer as the gui one, but not as pretty
<jasonmoneyhbz> wow it just booted into it after about the 10th restart. this time while it was loading i did a ctrl alt f1 to see all the errors it pumped out
<Catoptromancy> I find manually partitioning much easier in the Alternate CD
<jasonmoneyhbz> its weird why it all of a sudden decided to not prompt me
<maxamillion> jasonmoneyhbz: might be a bad download
<redrod> Pumpernickel, i thought that 777 would give full access (or 222, if we only need writing)
<maxamillion> redrod: 777 is a chmod mask, not a umask
<maxamillion> wait
<redrod> it is a chmod mask :)
<maxamillion> yeah... they are different, but related
<redrod> but i thought that they are made in the same fashion
<maxamillion> redrod: well no because just enter the command "umask" in your terminal and see what it spits back at you
<redrod> hmm, ok.. when i get back home i'll try :)
<maxamillion> redrod: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<maxamillion> redrod: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<redrod> awful.. [umask]  = 666 AND NOT [chmod] 
<redrod> why not use the same mask :S
<redrod> mount gave me the umask of 077, which means i had a chmod of 700.. well, that should be 'nough to create files :/
<Erny> Hi I am new to Linux, I installed Ubuntu 7.04 from a magazine dvd, it installed and runs well, I have up from the main resource everything OK. I down loaded Xubuntu, using  " sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop" everything seemed to go well, however after installing, grub does not give me an option to run xubuntu, only ubuntu, the xubuntu log in page does appear, and gnome is loaded but from then on it all reverts to Ubuntu, does anybody know what I have done wro
<vidd> Erny, the reason you do not get a second grub entry is because you do not have 2 "distro's" installed...but rather 2 desktop environments
<vidd> what you need to do is configure your splash screen to let you choose which desktop environment you wish to load
<Erny> Thanks, how do I do that?
<vidd> one moment while i get you a link
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> Erny, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24644/
<Erny> Thanks vidd!
<vidd> np
<Pumpernickel> redrod: Only if you're the owner.
<redrod> my flash drive is vfat - the umask should be the only thing to take care of access rights..
#xubuntu 2007-06-08
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, i've got a little problem w/firefox. i just switched themes in xubuntu from whatever the default was to xfce4-dusk, and firefox ended up changing the backgrounds of all the websites i visit to black, and the text to white. now i switched it to another theme and the backgrounds are white, and the text is black, but none of the pages are the color they're supposed to be. any ideas?
<CoRnJuLiOx> like IGN, for example, the navigation bar on the side is usually red, but its all white now.
<BlueEagle> cornjuliox: firefox shouldn't take themes from xubuntu as far as I know...
<vidd> CoRnJuLiOx, in the Edit>Preferences in firefox.....
<CoRnJuLiOx> ah bingo, i found it
<CoRnJuLiOx> BlueEagle: it shouldnt, but it did :-/ anyways i got it working again.
<CoRnJuLiOx> i wonder why that box was unchecked.
<doenner> sometimes it happens that my xfce-panel "looses" elements, they disappear. I cant tell when or how this happens.
<BFTD> couldn't stand touching them there
<BFTD> oops
<BFTD> dang
<Jester45> yuck, apache james  who would want to run a mail server in java
<Jester45>  /help list
<Jester45> oops
<vidd> what is the command line method for blanking a cdrw?
<cellofellow> *whistles*
<vidd> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow>  :-)
<vidd> you know the command to check the alt cd?
<cellofellow> vidd: how about check the md5sum
<cellofellow> md5sum /dev/cdrom
<yesdup57002> hi all.
<yesdup57002> is there a way i can save this channel in pidgin so it automatically loads when i open up pidgin??
<Jester45> yes,
<vidd> cellofellow, sorry...was on the other system....the network cable came out
<Jester45> tell me what words are at the top of the window
<yesdup57002> conversation and options
<Jester45> yesdup57002, how about the buddy list window
<Jester45> i think its the 3rd one
<yesdup57002> sorted thanks.
<vidd> cellofellow, why not come to -offtopic?
<yesdup57002> the buddies list is where i can add a channel but the window i,m typing in doesn't have abything other than conversation and options
<Jester45> yesdup57002, on the buddy list where it says add chat add something add something click add chat
<Jester45> then make it
<Jester45> then right click the new icon in the buddy list and check auto join
<yesdup57002> done thanks a lot
<yesdup57002> cool
<Jester45> it would of been better if i new what the name od the menu was
<yesdup57002> this was a night finding this place. well not finding but joining.
<yesdup57002> oops nightmare sp
<yesdup57002> i thought i had to sign up some where or register. couldn't find anything though took over an hour to figure out that if i put any username that isn't taken i get in.
<Jester45> if its taken it gives you a secondary one automatically , llike for me its normally Jester46
<yesdup57002> Ok.
<Jester45> yesdup57002, can you can register your name so nobosy can take it and you can then send private messages
<yesdup57002> OK how?
<yesdup57002> or where?
<Jester45> you can register by typing /msg NickServ REGISTER passwordhere
<yesdup57002> Thanks again.
<Jester45> and, you might want to set up pidgin to automatically tell nickserv your pasword when you login
<Jester45> i think its where you set your username
<vidd> wb cellofellow
<cellofellow> :)
<yesdup57002> Will do that. thanks
<yesdup57002> can anyone suggest a good gtk shceduler (i presume just a front end for cron)
<cellofellow> yesdup57002: I'm thinking gcron, if that's what it's called. I never had much luck with that, just easier to use crontab.
<cellofellow> gcrontab, that's it.
<cellofellow> !gcrontab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcrontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !info gcrontab
<ubotu> gcrontab: GTK bases crontab editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3.1 (feisty), package size 79 kB, installed size 400 kB
<yesdup57002> Ok. that seem to do the job thanks and that would be in the fiesty universe.
<cellofellow> yes
<yesdup57002> Nothing better lookin gtk2 maybe
<cellofellow> yesdup57002: yeah, GTK1 is a little ugly.
<cellofellow> yesdup57002: on the other hand, a lot of my favorite utility-apps like LinNieghborhood are written using it.
<yesdup57002> i want to be able to schedule shutdown each day. should i just use the 'halt" cmd
<cellofellow> poweroff works for me
<vidd> yesdup57002, why would you want to SCHEDULE a shutdown?
<yesdup57002> cellofellow pyneighborhood is the update and looks prettier. same functionality
<cellofellow> yesdup57002: one problem: doesn't work.
<cellofellow> It never actually mounts for me.
<yesdup57002> you have change the permissoins for mount and umount
<yesdup57002> i will find the instruction that got it working for me
<cellofellow> I have to do that for LinNeighborhood too. Or something similar. I think the exact settings are different and that's why things go screwy. One can't have both programs.
<yesdup57002> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/11/xubuntu-browsing-samba-shares-with.html this worked for me
<cellofellow> I know that page. Never actually worked for me.
<yesdup57002> Ok.
<anthony_> #ubuntu
<anthony_> oops
<yesdup57002> vidd: i dont use the PC during the night so why waste the electicity and add to the global warming. plus PC are suppose to be clever and should be able to handle this sort of request with easeo:-)
<cellofellow> My MoBo has some setting for booting when it recieves some sort of signal on the network card. I would love to figure out how to use that.
<vidd> yesdup57002, yes, the computer will be able to handle it with ease....but dont get me started on debunking the "global warming" myth!
<cellofellow> go vidd!
<yesdup57002> OK. when i was at school they yuse to believe we were entring the next ICE AGE so go figure.
<vidd> but i can understand you wanting to save 85cents a day on your light bill
<vidd> yesdup57002, ....i told ya....dont get me started....
<vidd> =] 
<yesdup57002> X 365 = new wireless card:)
* vidd looks over his sholder at #xubuntu-offtopic ....
<yesdup57002> Ok got to go but just quickly. is it possible to get nvidia driver working with acpi. if so then maybe another time i could get some help making them both co-exist
<vidd> it SHOULD work by default
<vidd> or are you talking about the proprietary driver?
<cellofellow> there's something on the Wiki about nvidia and acpi
<cellofellow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cellofellow> I found it from there.
<yesdup57002> Ok as long as someone has it working then theres hope. like i said maybe next time. Thanks all CHOw
<coldsteal> i want to start ubuntu so its just a terminal
<coldsteal> and then i do startx
<tonyyarusso> Sure.  Just remove gdm from Runlevel 2.  (I personally prefer the cli tool sysv-rc-conf for doing so.)
<coldsteal> ok
<coldsteal> is there a different way?
<coldsteal> doesnt  sysv-rc-conf ask allot of questions
<tonyyarusso> It's just a grid of services and runlevels.  The GUI tool BUM works too.
<coldsteal> lol that was easy
<coldsteal> okay is there a way to remove the xfce boot screen
<coldsteal> and show whats happening
<coldsteal> i usually use slackware and if ppl know im using ubuntu im going to get shot
<coldsteal> lol
<tonyyarusso> Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and remove the 'splash', 'quiet', or both options for the kernel line, depending on how much detail you want.
<tonyyarusso> haha
<coldsteal> okay now what about when i shutdown
<coldsteal> how do i remove the shutdown splash screen
<tonyyarusso> They'll be controlled by the same thing.
<coldsteal> ok
<coldsteal> cool
<coldsteal> so now ppl cant tell :0
<coldsteal> *:)
<tonyyarusso> Unless they look closer ;)
<coldsteal> o wont let them
<coldsteal> ill say its debian
<Catoptromancy> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Catoptromancy> cant find a divx player
<Catoptromancy> codecs i mean
<Pumpernickel> Catoptromancy: Which media player?
<Catoptromancy> just a box in firefox
<Catoptromancy> says plugin missing
<Pumpernickel> You'd need a media player plugin for firefox, then.
<Pumpernickel> There's a totem one, a vlc one, and I'm not entirely sure what else.
<Pumpernickel> If you use the totem one, with the xine backend, the codec package would be libxine1-ffmpeg.
<Catoptromancy> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Catoptromancy> i have this
<Pumpernickel> That works if you're using totem-gstreamer.
<Catoptromancy> that wants to install alot of gnome libs
<Pumpernickel> It is built to work with a gnome environment.
<Catoptromancy> I guess nothing xfce?
<Pumpernickel> Totem-xine is a bit less gnome-specific.
<Catoptromancy> opps
<Catoptromancy> already installed
<Catoptromancy> heh aptitude installed 40 mbs
<Catoptromancy> aptitude remove 14mbs
<Catoptromancy> I use xfmeida
<Catoptromancy> media
<Catoptromancy> so I guess xine is best one?
<Catoptromancy> its nearly the same libs anyway
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Catoptromancy> works
<Catoptromancy> very cool
<Catoptromancy> xfmedia once again plays it better than totem
<Catoptromancy> hmm
<Catoptromancy> I hate it when im forced to keep a program installed because of some libs
<Catoptromancy> works in xfmedia, yet I cant remove totem player
<yetnot> trk var m?
<sj> hi
<kumamoto> hi
<Merchelo> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<[miles] > good afternoon
<[miles] > for some reason, the terminal has lost the abiltity to use the tab key to complete commands...
<[miles] > does anyone have any idea what could have caused this please?
<[miles] > ah got it
<[miles] > works now..
<totalwormage> :] 
<totalwormage> what was it :p
<jmega_> how much free space i need to install?
<jmega_> will a 2gd hdd be enough
<Smygis> Yes, It will be tight but it will fit.
<jmega> is there any kind of smaller version to fit on a 2gb hdd now using kubuntu thinking aboout xubuntu
<Thirdy> hello every1
<Thirdy> any1 played FF7 here b4?
<Thirdy> Is there a way to translate Final Fantasy 7 International into English?
<Woopahh_> hello:D
<Woopahh_> how do i remove the icons on the desktop?
<Woopahh_> ??
<topcat1028> hello, can somebody help me with my wireless card?
<Thirdy> any recommendation for hex editor to change fonts?
<Woopahh_> no one seem to care on this channel...
<Woopahh_> i have asked how to remove the icons on my desktop many times now but no respons!
<Woopahh_> and this is supose to be a "Official Xubuntu Support Channel"! lol
<topcat1028> yeah this channel sucks... then if you ask the people in the regular ubuntu channel they send you here
<topcat1028> no love for xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> well it is early in the morning
<Woopahh_> it's 16.00 im my country! thats 4pm im america:P
<Thirdy> any good tutorials for hex editing?
<Thirdy> It's 10:15 here
<Thirdy> pm
<Woopahh_> oh..
<Thirdy> ph
<artabrahao> blz? como faco para instalar o ubuntu sem perder os dados?
<Smygis> artabrahao, jag fattar inte vad du skriver.
<artabrahao> sorry, How is possible reinstall ubuntu keeping the data files?
<Smygis> if you have your /home om a separate partition all you need to do is to avoid formating it, Otherwise you have to back it upp somehow.
<Woopahh_> inte jag heler:P
<Smygis> DVD/CD/External harddrive and so on.
<Woopahh_> noen fra norge her:P
<artabrahao> <Smygis>  I cant backup because ubuntu is not startig, just in secure mode
<Catoptromancy> artabrahao : I burned DVDs of all my hidden files in /home/
<Smygis> artabrahao, boot up the liveCD then, Or find out why it wont start and fix it.
<Woopahh_> what porgram is best suited for downloading?
<Catoptromancy> I use aptittude
<Catoptromancy> I jsut reinstalled yesterday
<Smygis> Woopahh_, Download over what? Torrents? FTP? HTTP?
<artabrahao> this error appears when try to remove ou reinstall packages:  sub-process  /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) a package failed do install
<Catoptromancy> artabrahao : ive never used dpkg,
<Catoptromancy> apitude install things fine automatically
<Smygis> artabrahao, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Woopahh_> p2p... all mentioned above if possible;D im gonna use it to download mp3 files, the legal kind:D
<Smygis> Catoptromancy, dpkg is the backend who actuly installs the files.
<Smygis> Even if you use aptitude
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> I like being lazy about
<Woopahh_> should i use frostwire or aMule?
<Smygis> Try and see what you like most.
<Woopahh_> hummm.... ok:D is frostwire runing on java btw?
<Smygis> Yes
<Woopahh_> ok...
<Woopahh_> what about aMule?
<artabrahao> how can I see all php packages installed?
<TheSheep> dpkg -l | grep php
<artabrahao> or remove all php pakages installed?
<TheSheep> apt-get remove .*php.*
<artabrahao> tks
<artabrahao> when removing or installing a package appears xxx segmentation fault  stty
<artabrahao> when removing or installing a package appears xxx segmentation fault  stty -a 2>/dev/null
<TheSheep> artabrahao: that's bad, try aptitude instead of apt-get
<artabrahao> is aptitude
<artabrahao> why this error?
<Deviad> Hello, can anyone pls tell me how to let the touchpad of a macbook pro 15" work with kernel 2.6.20.11?
<Deviad> It just does not work. I tried doing cat /dev/psaux, cat /dev/input/mouse1, mouse2 etc and I get no response
<TheSheep> artabrahao: no idea, it usually means an error in the code of the application or some library -- considering that we don't have hundreds of users reporting that error, it's possible that somethng on your system is corrupted...
<TheSheep> Deviad: have you looked at the forumes? I'm sure there are some mac users there
<artabrahao> maybe, and how fix it? How reinstall the system?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: you'd first need to know what part is broken. what do you do exactly and what are the messgaes? can you pastebin them somewhere?
<artabrahao> the message appears when I try do remove or reinstall any package
<artabrahao> but the thinks is terrible but the gnome is working now, it helps?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: the actual messgaes would be more helpful
<TheSheep> artabrahao: seems like some postinstall script fails
<TheSheep> artabrahao: we need to know which package the script is for
<artabrahao> how?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: dpkg --configure -a
<TheSheep> artabrahao: that shoudl attempt to continue from the last error
<TheSheep> artabrahao: and write which packages it is trying to uninstall
<Smygis> Copy-paste
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<godless> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<godless> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<godless> how do I add a user to the sudo group?
<TheSheep> godless: system->users and groups
<TheSheep> godless: and check the checkbox
<godless> TheSheep:  How 'bout with the CLI?
<helpme> hello
<helpme> how do i add/remove software icons in my xfce menu bar?
<helpme> the applications bar
<TheSheep> godless: add him to the 'admin' group
<godless> TheSheep:  Riiight. Thanks.
<asmith42a> helpme: Right-click > remove?
<TheSheep> helpme: right-click on the panel, select 'add new item', then select launcher
<godless> helpme:  Do you want to edit items within the menu, or the panel?
<helpme> within the menu
<TheSheep> helpme: settings->menu editor
<helpme> i want to remove the Winamp icon from my applications list
<asmith42a> helpme: Oh, I see. Sorry.
<helpme> but in the menu editor i dont know how to access the applications list
<TheSheep> helpme: are you sure you're running xubuntu?
<godless> right click on the applications menu -> properties -> edit menu
<TheSheep> helpme: there is no winamp for linux
<helpme> yeah
<helpme> i installed it using Wine
<TheSheep> ouch
<helpme> now i want to remove it from the Others window
<helpme> the winamp icon
<TheSheep> helpme: there will be a winamp.desktop file in your ~/.share/applications/wine directory
<TheSheep> helpme: you can edit that file (it's text) to move the icon to otherp lace, or just delete it to remove it from the menu
<helpme> where can share be found?
<BFTD> right click
<BFTD> remove
<TheSheep> helpme: open your file manager, and enable displaying of hidden files and directories
<TheSheep> helpme: in the 'view' menu
<TheSheep> helpme: then you should see the .share directory
<helpme> where is it exactly?
<helpme> in the wine folder?
<helpme> my home folder?
<TheSheep> helpme: in your home directory
<TheSheep> helpme: sorry, it's .local/share
<helpme> ok thanks
<helpme> cool it worked
<helpme> thanks
<TheSheep> :)
<artabrahao> what is dbus system service?
<Merchelo> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> artabrahao: it allows the various applications to communicate with themselves
<TheSheep> artabrahao: for examle, when you start a new copy of thunar, it doesn't really start a new copy -- the binary you start only uses dbus and tells the already running copy of thunar to open new window, then finishes
<TheSheep> artabrahao: it also allows different applications to cooperate better
<artabrahao> how is possible you know a lot of thinks about this?!
<TheSheep> artabrahao: I used it several times in my programs
<TheSheep> artabrahao: see http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/IntroductionToDBus?highlight=%28dbus%29 for details
<artabrahao> and Can I reinstall dbus?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: apt-get install --reinstall dbus
<Merchelo> !info FairUse4WM
<ubotu> Package fairuse4wm does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<godless> did w32codecs get taken off medibuntu or something?
<artabrahao> there are several errors during the boot, is these errors in log? Where Can I find it?
<godless> still listed at http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/packages.php but I can't seem to install it
<TheSheep> artabrahao: try running dmesg | less
<hyper_ch> godless: you could use Seveas' repo for the w32codecs
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> seems I used to be able to aptitude w32codecs
<TheSheep> !feisty-seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty-seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<hyper_ch> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<godless> hyper_ch:  I added it but it still won't come through apt-get
<godless> weurd
<godless> I'm wgetting the .deb
<artabrahao> when I type df -h appears segmentation fault
<godless> I don't know why apt-get isn't installing it
<SwarthmoreDB> /info
<hyper_ch> godless: well, how about an error?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: check your memory and disks
<Catoptromancy> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<Catoptromancy> doing this worked
<artabrahao> is chter a command to repair o check the disks
<artabrahao> ?
<godless> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<godless> ARHGRJGKHF
<hyper_ch> !info app-install-data-commercial
<ubotu> app-install-data-commercial: Application Installer (data files for commercial applications). In component main, is optional. Version 7.1 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<godless> well I have the .deb here. How do I install from that
<godless> ?
<godless> dpkg something something?
<Catoptromancy> .deb is just click
<godless> can I point apt-get at the .deb?
<hyper_ch> godless: fix first your repos
<godless> The repos are fine.. :/ I am using this sources.list on many boxen
<godless> Catoptromancy:  I am ssh'd in
<artabrahao> is there a command to repair or check the disks?
<hyper_ch> well, I meant the installed packages... w32codecs are in the repos and if you can't install them then there is a problem
<TheSheep> artabrahao: yes, fsck, but you need to unmount them first or at least remount read-only
<TheSheep> !fsck | artabrahao
<ubotu> artabrahao: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<godless> hyper_ch:  Any idea what this problem might be? I am stumped...
<godless> it just says no installation candidate... but I know it's there
<godless> and apt-get update shows the seveas repo getting updated
<godless> even other stuff worked like libdvdcss
<hyper_ch> godless: hmmm, first I'd try:    sudo apt-get check
<hyper_ch> godless: then:    sudo apt-get build-dep
<godless> hyper_ch:  E: You must specify at least one package to check the builddeps for
<hyper_ch> forget the second one if you don't use source packages
<godless> check ran cleanly
<hyper_ch> godless: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<godless> no installation candidate
<hyper_ch> apt-cache search w32codecs
<godless> hyper_ch:  no output
<hyper_ch> godless: apt-cache search w32codecs
<godless> I've even emptied sources.list except for seveas
<godless> hyper_ch:  no output
<godless> rob@static:/etc/apt$ apt-cache search w32codecs
<godless> rob@static:/etc/apt$
<hyper_ch> godless: pastebin your repos
<hyper_ch> oh, are you using 64-bit?
<godless> yes!
<hyper_ch> there we go
<godless> ?
<godless> no w32 for 64bit?
<hyper_ch> well, it's win32 and not win64
<godless> indeed
<hyper_ch> so I tend to think they won't work
<hyper_ch> godless: you may want to ask seveas about that
<godless> is their a replacement for 64bit systems to run streaming video etc?
<hyper_ch> no clue... don't have a 64bit processor
<godless> me neither, 'helping' a friend :)
<artabrahao> is the init.d/rc important? there are some errors
<hyper_ch> actually, having a look at the repos/package page at medibuntu will give you the answre ;)
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: what's the exact error?
<hyper_ch> godless: actually, having a look at the repos/package page at medibuntu will give you the answre ;)
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me what the best value for this is: ardcampa> LordFrith: anyway I wouldn't change from gentoo anyway. It still is the best OS for ME
<Deviad> <LordFrith> If they had their compiler in python, I would agree.
<Deviad> <LordFrith> hardcampa, have fun with your compiles. ?
<Deviad> Alignment value to which kernel should be aligned (PHYSICAL_ALIGN) [0x100000]  (NEW)
<logmein> how do I take a screenshot?
<artabrahao> <hyper_ch> is too fast to read
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: without the error message I can't tell
<hyper_ch> logmein: hmmm, with a script an the imagemagick library
<artabrahao> line 82: 1953 segmentation failure
<logmein> hyper_ch: yeah I got imagemagick but having trouble working on a script? anyway I can hotkey it to print scrn?
<hyper_ch> logmein: http://phpfi.com/240302
<hyper_ch> godless: found it?
<godless> hyper_ch:  got it sorted, using mplayer and ignoring codecs altogether :)
<godless> seems amd64's a bit of a pain
<godless> working on nspluginwrapper so he can have flash in firefox now
<hyper_ch> godless: you just to read whats on that page... what packages are available for the amd64
<godless> hyper_ch:  Aye, thanks.
<logmein> hyper_ch: umm what is that?
<hyper_ch> logmein: some instructions.... not cleanly shown out but I'm sure you'll figure out
<logmein> hyper_ch: where is this command shortcut section it speaks of?
<hyper_ch> logmein: it says it there
<logmein> ohhh I see
<hyper_ch> logmein: that's good :)
<logmein> hyper_ch: anyway to make thunar not open on /usr/bin automatically?
<hyper_ch> logmein: dunno what you mean...
<logmein> hyper_ch: well when I created that shortcut it wanted to find where script was at and thunar opened on /usr/bin with a huge lag because of all the files
<hyper_ch> logmein: I don't know what you did... for me it works that way
<Catoptromancy> thunar from a launcher button?
<Catoptromancy> logmein : I have thunar on a launcher button, all I did was in command line path,  /home/desktop/
<Catoptromancy> it could probably open anywhere with /path/path/path
<TheSheep> anybody knows why there are no rt2400 wireless modules in fesity's kernel?
<TheSheep> and where to get them easily ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: upgrade your chip to rt2500 ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no such module either
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: there is...
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: at least my rt2500 chip runs out of the box
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: on feisty?
<hyper_ch> yes
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/boot/grub$ lspci | grep RT2
<hyper_ch> 00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<hyper_ch> does that help?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: lsmod | grep rt2500
<hyper_ch> TheSheep:
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/boot/grub$ lsmod | grep rt2500
<hyper_ch> rt2500                178276  1
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: can you check from which package you have your /lib/modules/<your kernel>/kernel/driver/net/wireless/rt2500.ko ?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: there was one kernel in feisty where the rt2500 wasn't working... I think it was the -11 one
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> now I need to boot windows
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/boot/grub$ apt-file search rt2500.ko
<hyper_ch> linux-image-2.6.20-15-386: lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt2500/rt2500.ko
<hyper_ch> linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic: lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt2500/rt2500.ko
<hyper_ch> is in the kernel package
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: otherwise I don't know what you mean
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I don't have the modules for rt2400 or rt2500
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: actually, the net/wireless/ directory is very poor compared to the 2.6.15 kernel
<logmein> TheSheep: ah crap I hated when I had to install rt drivers, it was when I first tried using linux and I nuked my system completely
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: hmm, there are also 2400 files
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: http://phpfi.com/240307
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I can give you the -15 and -16 generic drivers
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: if that is any help
<Catoptromancy> i have rt2500
<hyper_ch> wow... I'm amazed... the first time TheSheep needs help... ;) normally he is the all-knowing guru here
<Catoptromancy> my whole wireless setup is literally less than 1 minute
<Catoptromancy> heh ive had to it so many times I made a script
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm not at my box :(
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: what setup?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: shall I email the RTx files?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, it won't fit other kernel version
<Catoptromancy> 2 drivers and a .inf
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: are kernels that picky?
<Catoptromancy> ndis .debs in same folder, with an 1 click installer
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what kernel does that box have?
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: you have rt2500 chip and need ndis?
<Catoptromancy> no my wireles is fine
<Catoptromancy> im saying I have rt2500 in case someone needs it
<Catoptromancy> the 3 driver files
<artabrahao> where are the log located?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it worked without any ndiswrapper in dapper/edgy
<TheSheep> artabrahao: in /var/log
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, my chipset has also worked fine in dapper/edgy/feisty
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: except for the .20-11 kernel....
<TheSheep> ok, I'll try with the -15 one in a moment
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: *thumbsup*
<artabrahao> <TheSheep>  there are a lot of log files, with one I can past in pastebin?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: what kernel is there right now?
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: the one you need ;)
<artabrahao> I think the best it the boot one, but I cant find a boot.log file
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: then try syslog
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: any news?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: talking to you from the newly installed xubuntu :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: newly installed??? I thought you're just going to add a new kernel
<TheSheep> artabrahao: type 'dmesg', that's the boot log
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: that I did just now, but earlier I just installed it
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I only had a dapper cd here, so I installed it and upgraded to gutsy
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah ok :) so the rt2400 works now?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: seems the recent gutsy kernel doesn't have the rt2400 support either
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yes, with a kernel from feisty
<hyper_ch> told you: feisty rules ;)
<hyper_ch> btw, how well does gutsy run?
<hyper_ch> on monday I hand in my master-thesis and then I'm up for experimenting again ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what subject?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: The implementation of the UN-Convention on the Elimination of any Discrimination against Women (CEDAW) in Switzerland
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: social science?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: but now I know I'll never write a doctoral thesis... those 70p took too much time... Law
<artabrahao> <TheSheep> and how Can I put it in pastebin?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: copy it and paste into the browser's textarea
<artabrahao> but via dmesg it is too long
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: dsmeg > output.txt
<hyper_ch> then open the output.txt in a browser or mousepad
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: make ctrl-a --> ctrl-c
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: and then post it :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: 'a'?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ctrl-a --> mark all
<TheSheep> ah
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: don't tell me you didn't know?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm used to using screen
<hyper_ch> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you run it in a terminal, then ctrl+a c creates a new 'virtual terminal, ctrl+a space switches them, etc.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: that's why MS made ctrl+a spce delete all the text by default -- it was on purpose
<anthony_> Can anyone here tell me where desktop themes are stored in xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah ok :) well, I know you can do some cool things with screen (at least that's what I've heard) but I never had a look at it
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: evil Remonders
<hyper_ch> +d
<TheSheep> anthony_: int your home directory in .themes or globally in /usr/share/themes/
<anthony_> Okay, thanks, let me try that.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: the coolest thing is that you can detach it, disconnect, then connect from another computer next day and continue your work
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: could you write a howto on doing those cool things?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: there are lots
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: one that I can understand?
<anthony_> Brand new to linux and xubuntu so pardon the question: why doesn't drag and drop work to move a folder to another directory?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<anthony_> Better, how do I move folders from one directory to another?
<TheSheep> anthony_: should work
<hyper_ch> anthony_: it should work but it also depends on the permissions of the files/folders involved :)
<hyper_ch> anthony_: what do you try to move where?
<TheSheep> anthony_: what happens when you drag and drop a directory?
<anthony_> it just displays an animation of returning where it was originally, but it seems it's only doing that when I try to move a file to /usr/share/themes. maybe I don't have the right permissions for that.
<Xzite> ok... tonights question is why my install said "no kernel available from apt sources"?
<hyper_ch> anthony_: by my feelings I tend to think that this folder belongs to root and that you only have read/exec rights there
<anthony_> TheSheep I made a themes folder in my home directory and I placed a theme into it. How do I use it from there now?
<TheSheep> anthony_: it's '.themes'
<TheSheep> anthony_: with a period in front
<hyper_ch> Xzite: hmm, maybe you selected a wrong installation cd... like 64bit for a 32bit system
<anthony_> Yep, I'll change it.
<hyper_ch> anthony_: a folder/file starting with a "." in linux is a hidden file/folder
<TheSheep> anthony_: you can run thunar as root by typing 'gksu Thunar'
<hyper_ch> anthony_: so in thunar you will have to enable the option of showing hidden ones
<TheSheep> anthony_: but careful with that
<Xzite> hyper_ch: erm... i downloaded http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso and i'm not running a 64-bit system so it should be the right one...
<TheSheep> Xzite: did you test the cd fro defects?
<TheSheep> for
<anthony_> TheSheep Okay, but that folder isn't hiding now that I put the period in front.
<Xzite> TheSheep: yes... didn't get any errors...
<anthony_> Oh yes it is hidden now.
<anthony_> TheSheep now why can't I see the new theme in User Interface Preferences?
<TheSheep> anthony_: you just need to unpack your themes there, they should appear eitheri n the user interface settings or in window manager settings (depending on the theme kind)
<TheSheep> anthony_: is this a gtk2 theme or xfce theme?
<hyper_ch> Xzite: hmmm.... is the problem with starting ubuntu at all or does it appear when you try to install it?
<Xzite> hyper_ch: got it during the step "install base system"
<anthony_> TheSheep xfce
<hyper_ch> Xzite: that is strange... but for installation I'd rather download the alternate cd and not the desktop one
<TheSheep> anthony_: then it's a theme for the window borders, and you change it in the window manager settings
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it should work :/
<anthony_> I have window manager open. I don' t see where I would change that setting.
<Xzite> hyper_ch: perhaps i burned the alternate one, i know i downloaded both... lemme check...
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I know it should work... but it doesn't - I just know quite some people have problems getting the desktop cd installed
<TheSheep> anthony_: the first tab
<Xzite> hyper_ch: it was the alternate one i ran it from...
<hyper_ch> Xzite: ok... then try the desktop one ;)
<anthony_> TheSheep sorry I had Window manage Tweaks open. I found the right place now, but I still don't see that theme.
<hyper_ch> Xzite: but that error is really strange...
<artabrahao>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24744
<Xzite> hyper_ch: aww... *screams in anger* you know how long it takes to install from a usb-cdrom... =P
<TheSheep> anthony_: do you have a .themes/<theme name>/xfce4/themerc file?
<hyper_ch> Xzite: nope... tell me, how long does it take? *g*
<artabrahao> there are  42949417.280000]  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0 Is it bad?
<Xzite> hyper_ch: this has been running for at least 3 hours =/
<anthony_> TheSheep I don't know. where would it be
<TheSheep> anthony_: in the .themes directory you just made
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: do you have a floppy disk?
<artabrahao> nope
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: I mean floppy drive?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: it means it failed reading from a diskette
<hyper_ch> Xzite: what are 3h compared to a lifetime ;) sorry... I have no clue about that error... if the check cd didn't report any error it's really strange
<Xzite> hyper_ch: i'm gonna try and run it with another drive and see what i get...
<Xzite> after this is completed...
<Xzite> i got an option "continue without bla bla bla... only expert users bla bla bla"
<hyper_ch> Xzite: ???
<hyper_ch> Xzite: what exactely?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: without kernel maybe? %)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: don't ask me... you're the super guru here ;)
<Xzite> hyper_ch: it bascially said that an experienced user could continue the install and fix the problem later on but that the system might not start correctly...
<hyper_ch> Xzite: well, I have no clue
<Xzite> hyper_ch: same here.. but i'll see what happens =)
<anthony_> should my .themes directory be in my home directory or in /home/myusername?
<hyper_ch> Xzite: well, I don't know how you want to run the system without a kernel...
<anthony_> Also, after running Thunar as root, am I back to normal again once I close that window?
<Xzite> hyper_ch: could have been a translation error, i have no clue...
<TheSheep> anthony_: yes, only that one window is running as root
<TheSheep> anthony_: it's the same
<artabrahao> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24746/ this is the error with aptitude or apt
<TheSheep> anthony_: your home directory *is* /home/yourusername
<anthony_> Okay, I see. It shows up differently when I'm running as root. confusing.
<TheSheep> anthony_: ah, that's because root has his home directory somewhere else
<TheSheep> anthony_: but you don't need root to copy to your home -- only to /usr/share/themes
<anthony_> okay, that makes sense.
<anthony_> my home direcctory is within root's home directory, right?
<hyper_ch> yes.... /home/YOURUSERNAME
<TheSheep> artabrahao: I think you ran out of disk space on your installm,and that causes all the errors
<TheSheep> anthony_: it's withing root directory, but nor ROOT'S HOME directory
<TheSheep> anthony_: your home is /home/yournick, root's home directory is /root/, the 'root' directory is /
<anthony_> Okay, whatever. I'm starting to figure it out.
<TheSheep> anthony_: this is confusing because both the user and top of the filesystem ar called 'root'
<artabrahao> <TheSheep>  there are 4GB avaliable in disk, where is installm?
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: 4g aren't much
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: do:   df -l   in a terminal
<TheSheep> artabrahao: can you pastebin the result of 'df' ?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it's more than enough
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: not really :)
<godless> sure it is
<godless> You will need another partition for all your wAREZ and pr0n, of course.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: my first hard disk drive had 20MB
<hyper_ch> well, I have already used 4.5 GB of my root dir (out of 30gb available)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: my first computer didn't have a harddrive
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: that too
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: 2x 5 1/4 floppies with 512kb ram and black/green screen
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: 2x? hah, you were lucky!
<hyper_ch> 16mhz if I remember correctly
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I bet they also were HD
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I don't remember
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I had a single 5.25" DD drive (360kB per disk)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: but I played Ports of Call there :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I think I had HDs
<artabrahao> <TheSheep> appears segmentation fault
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: they were whooping 720kB
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: do in a termiminal:     df -l     and pastebin the output
<TheSheep> artabrahao: you're using lvm?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you remember Ports of Call?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: never heard of it
<artabrahao> <TheSheep> whtat is lvm?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: logical volume management
<TheSheep> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: no? It was a ship simulation game... you start with some money.. buy some ship... repair it... ship goods around the oceans... avoid storms and icebergs....
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: earn money.... buy better ships....
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I played Wolfpack
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: most money you got from San Francisco to Karachi shippings arms and weapons
<artabrahao> When I type !lvm appears event not found
<TheSheep> artabrahao: that's not a command, I just wanted ubotu to show you a link
<anthony_> TheSheep the folder that I placed into the .themes directory is named Aqualooks-0.1.0. It contains a bunch of files and a folder named Themes which contains Makefile.am and Makefile.in and 3 folders with the names of three themes. Each of those folders contains a Gtk-2.0 folder with a single file inside. Is that the way it's supposed to be and have I put it in the right place?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: the first Amiga Version in 1986
<TheSheep> artabrahao: try 'lvm lvs'
<TheSheep> anthony_: no, you have downloaded some sources, you only want the contents of the 'Themes' directory in your .themes
<anthony_> Okay. Thanks.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I was 6 years old then
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, that was when it was released...
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: but I think I played it a few years later
<hyper_ch> so, I'm "off" now :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I think I got the first pc in nineties
<anthony_> TheSheep So I should put the contents of the themes directory into .themes, including or not including the two Makefiles?
<artabrahao> <TheSheep>  no volume groups foung
<artabrahao> <TheSheep>  no volume groups found
<TheSheep> anthony_: the 'gtkrc' files should go to .themes/<name of the theme>/gtkrc
<TheSheep> anthony_: and all other files accordingly
<TheSheep> anthony_: ignore any files in directories above that
<TheSheep> artabrahao: ok, so you're not using lvm
<artabrahao> <TheSheep>  and now?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: it should appear in the user interface menu
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: found this: http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<anthony_> The Sheep Okay, the way the gtkrc files are now is .themes/nameoftheme/gtk-2.0/gtkrc. So what I should do is remove the gtkrc file from the gtk-2.0 folder and put it into .themes/name of theme, right or wrong?
<TheSheep> anthony_: ah, no, it's good now
<TheSheep> anthony_: sorry, forgot about the gtk-2.0 directory
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: thx
<artabrahao> <TheSheep> but I cant install in terminal mode
<TheSheep> artabrahao: sorry, I confused you with anthony_ :)
<TheSheep> artabrahao: check your disks, it seems that your installation is heavily corrupted
<TheSheep> artabrahao: backup any important data and do a reinstall
<anthony_> TheSheep Sorry to pester you so much. So should it look like this: .themes/nameoftheme/gtk-2.0/gtkrc?
<TheSheep> anthony_: yes
<TheSheep> anthony_: and no problem :)
<TheSheep> anthony_: if you copied them as root, make sure you have the read permissions
<anthony_> Okay, they're showing up in User Interface Preferences now. They are aqua-look themes, and it looks like they don't affect anything that the window manager handles, is that right?
<TheSheep> anthony_: yes
<TheSheep> anthony_: window manager has separate themes
<anthony_> Thanks for your help, TheSheep. So now I have another theme called Vistabut. It consists of nothing but a folder with all the png files for the theme in it. How do I use that?
<anthony_> And why isn't there a standard format for these things so they are usable by new users?
<TheSheep> anthony_: no idea, there is no themerc or gtkrc file in there?
<TheSheep> anthony_: mybe it's not a gtk2/xfwm theme?
<anthony_> would the themerc or gtkrc file be in the same directory with all the graphics files?
<anthony_> I downloaded it and the others from kfcelook.org, I believe.
<artabrahao> <TheSheep> is there a way to reinstall keeping the data?
<anthony_> TheSheep what is the name of the app i should use to unarchive a package ending with .rpm?
<TheSheep> anthony_: best avoid it, the installer is called 'alien', but it's better to find a deb or compile your own and make a deb
<pbouige>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<anthony_> I was disconnected for a little. Did TheSheep answer my last question?
<TheSheep> 21:19 < TheSheep> anthony_: best avoid it, the installer is called 'alien', but  it's better to find a deb or compile your own and make a deb
<anthony_> TheSheep  and a deb is what?
<TheSheep> anthony_: the package format used by debian and its derivatives, ubuntu and xubuntu included
<anthony_> How will I recognize it?
<TheSheep> anthony_: it ends with .deb
<TheSheep> anthony_: and is often called 'debian package'
<anthony_> All right thanks.
<TheSheep> anthony_: what do you want to install
<TheSheep> ?
<anthony_> A typing program for students.
<anthony_> tuxtype
<TheSheep> anthony_: there is klavaro in the repos, pretty good
<TheSheep> anthony_: tuxtype is also availably in the repositories
<TheSheep> anthony_: just use synaptic
<TheSheep> !info tuxtype
<ubotu> tuxtype: Educational Typing Tutor Game Starring Tux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6.dfsg1-3ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 59 kB, installed size 208 kB
<TheSheep> !info klavaro
<ubotu> klavaro: A very flexible touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (feisty), package size 254 kB, installed size 1368 kB
<anthony_> TheSheep I don't have an internet connection on the linux machine.
<hyper_ch> anthony_: sudo aptitude install tuxtype
<TheSheep> anthony_: download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<hyper_ch> anthony_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<anthony_> I'll do that. Thanks.
<hyper_ch> anthony_: you need to get at least the required packages:
<hyper_ch> The following extra packages will be installed:
<hyper_ch>   libsdl-mixer1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0 libsmpeg0 tuxtype-data
<hyper_ch> Suggested packages:
<hyper_ch>   tuxtype-data-nonfree
<hyper_ch> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<hyper_ch>   libsdl-mixer1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0 libsmpeg0 tuxtype tuxtype-data
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: they are also listed on the packages... page
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: oh ;) didn't know
<leobloom> hallo!
<leobloom> who can give me the link to the minimum installation of xubntu? (the one starting from an alternate cd and building eth up through the command line and an internet connection
<Jester45> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jester45> just a second
<Jester45> so you want the netinstall one?
<leobloom> I think it was that
<leobloom> I can't found it anymore, I have an edgy xubuntu alternate
<leobloom> I've just added 256mb to my notebook and want to see if it goes faster
<hyper_ch> !install | leobloom
<ubotu> leobloom: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hyper_ch> check out the installation link there... they have all sorts of installs
<leobloom> perfect
<leobloom> I've found that page again =o) it's for ubuntu, the procedure will do well on xubuntu too right?
<leobloom> thanks hyper
<hyper_ch> leobloom: yeah, should be the same
<test3r> I'm having CUPS problems  =(  I added my printer, & it saw it & it was good. Then I tried to print from inkscape and it started to send a 11MB postscript thru the air - LoL so I tried to cancel it from the winblows box? The job wont go away
<anthony_> TheSheep, when I rightclick on the deb package, the default application to open it with is "GDebi Package installer." is this correct?
<test3r> lpstat shows nothing
<hyper_ch> leobloom: the only difference beteween the ubuntu versions are the desktop environment and default isntalled software
<hyper_ch> anthony_: yes it is
<leobloom> so it'll do the trick =O) I haven't installed xubuntu for a while so I don't rmember differences anymore
<leobloom> thanks a lot, I'm going to try now
<hyper_ch> leobloom: the underlaying system is all the same... just the DE and default applications differ
<anthony_> hyper_ch, it tells me: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libsdl-image1.2
<hyper_ch> anthony_: then you need to install that first
<anthony_> hyper_ch how do I do that?
<Jester45> anthony_, then libsdl-image1.2 isnt in the repo but its called libsdl-image in the repo so install  that
<anthony_> Okay.
<hyper_ch> anthony_: download it
<anthony_> Will do.
<test3r> how do i clear a CUPS que?
<test3r> the whole que is fine
<hyper_ch> anthony_: get all those:   libsdl-mixer1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0 libsmpeg0 tuxtype tuxtype-data
<hyper_ch> test3r: no clue... tried rebooting?
<hyper_ch> or disable cups and starting it again?
<anthony_> hyper_ch sheesh.
<test3r> there we go ok ok i had to rebot the winblows box it seems. no i was able to cancel the job from the printers box.  now lets see if when i send a test page it says its sending it as job 1 or job 4
<hyper_ch> anthony_: well... if you had internet on that computer apt-get, aptitude, adept, synpatic would take care of that...
<anthony_> Yep. I know. as it is I have to download, transfer to flash drive, eject, plug into other machine, transfer, install. What fun.
<test3r> it says its job 4. but i hear my printer getting ready.
<hyper_ch> test3r: dunno... my printer works fine when I tell him to print something
<hyper_ch> test3r: it's neatly attached to the router :)
<test3r> its just sitting at 64k
<test3r> im printing thru SAMBA and winblows shared printer
<test3r> this is what it did last try- it sent first 64k then it was like - J/K
<test3r> er, Trying to print. it's not doing much of anything.
<test3r> maybe my driver neds switch. there is a 1300 and a 1310 and mine is lik the 1325 or something perhaps i try root driver
<emdash> whoever maintains the pida package did not include the documentation
<feliciano> hi there
<Jester45> hi
<feliciano> I upgrade xfce to 4.4.1 and I miss my device icons at the desktop
<feliciano> Do you know How can I got them?
<emdash> yes
<emdash> but i can't remember
<emdash> hang on
<hyper_ch> settings --> desktop setting --> the other tab...
<Jester45> then check the boxes on what you want
<feliciano> hyper_ch, Jester45... that options isnt at xfce 4.4.1
<hyper_ch> feliciano: well... hmm... then I don't know
<feliciano> thanks... I hope emdash remember
<Jester45> it should have that
<TheSheep> feliciano: I have installed 4.4.1-2ubuntu1 and it has these options
<hyper_ch> right-click the destkop --> desktop settings --> behaviour
<feliciano> TheSheep... I upgrade xfce 4.4.1 ... what's that of 4.4.1-2ubuntu??
<TheSheep> feliciano: a package version and build number from the ubuntu repositories
<feliciano> hyper_ch.. I dont have xfce 4.4.0, thats options doesnt appear now
<hyper_ch> then get 4.4.0 ^^
<feliciano> TheSheep ... I dont know, I just download the graphic installer version and follow the instructions from xfce.org
<TheSheep> feliciano: just get an ubuntu build, not some 3rd party packages
<feliciano> TheSheep ... I dont understand... You mean I upgrade it bad??
<feliciano> TheSheep where can I get a ubuntu build??
<TheSheep> feliciano: from the gutsy repositories
<feliciano> mmmm
<TheSheep> feliciano: installing unsupported packagehges not prepared by the ubuntu team is obviously not supported
<feliciano> you are using gutsy... thats the diference
<TheSheep> feliciano: it uses xfce 4.4.1
<feliciano> Ok...
<feliciano> And then.. How can I upgrade to gutsy??
<feliciano> TheSheep
<TheSheep> feliciano: well, I just edited /etc/apt/sources.list and replaced all 'fesity' with 'gutsy', then did apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, resolved the dependency conflicts that remained, and it's done
<TheSheep> feliciano: keep in mind that gutsy is still in alpha, not nearly finished
<feliciano> ok... I thinks is better downgrade to 4.4.0 and wait to gutsy :D
<TheSheep> feliciano: it will be released in October
* hyper_ch is downloading a new kernel :)
<feliciano> TheSheep thanks for your help
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: watch out for your wireless
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: why?
<hyper_ch> I'm more worried about grub ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: rt2400 et all ;)
<hyper_ch> i have 2500 ;)
<emdash> fuck
<emdash> my battery died
<emdash> for future reference: open thunar, edit -> preferences
<emdash> select advanced
<TheSheep> !language | emdash
<ubotu> emdash: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSheep> :)
<emdash> click "enable volume management"
<TheSheep> emdash: besides, feliciano is gone already and this is not what he meant, but I can thank you in his name
<emdash> what did he mean then?
<TheSheep> emdash: desktop settings->behavior->show icons for...
<emdash> TheSheep: you don't get icons for removable devices if you don't have volume management enabled though, do you?
<TheSheep> emdash: I do
<emdash> okay
<emdash> never mind then
<Merchelo> thanks dud3s
<Merchelo> i gotz a job
<TheSheep> emdash: volume management is rather for running programs when you connect/insert devices
<emdash> hm
<emdash> makes enabling it kinda silly then
<emdash> since i have all the options unchecked
* TheSheep nods
<artabrahao> is possible install a ubuntu without format?
<TheSheep> artabrahao: yes, although you never know if th old installattion won't interfere
<TheSheep> artabrahao: luckily, all your data files should be only in your home directory
<emdash> that's why i keep separate partitions for /home
<emdash> you only need about 7 gigs for / anyways
<emdash> or rather, I only need
<TheSheep> emdash: 7 gigs??? do you have all the packages from all versions of ubuntu installed???
* hyper_ch has assigned a few more gigs than 7 for root ;)
<emdash> TheSheep: it leaves room for /tmp and /var to grow
* TheSheep rolls eyes
<Jester45> i got 10gb for /
<artabrahao> tk
<artabrahao> tks
<hyper_ch> I think I have 30
* TheSheep has the growing parts of /tmp and /var mounted in a ramdisk
<emdash> TheSheep: i used to allocate 4, but i'd start running out of space
<TheSheep> emdash: amazing
<hyper_ch> emdash: if you burn a dvd with k3b it does by default store the temp data in /tmp  ;)
<Jester45> and gnomebaker
<TheSheep> emdash: I have 3GB and never run close to full except for the updates
<emdash> right now i think / is only using 1.2gb, but it will grow
<Jester45> i got a 10gb / and i have 6.5 left
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: doesn't k3b have an option to burn in fly?
<emdash> i just installed 7.04
<emdash> so i haven't yet got around to filling my hard drive with crap
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I think it has... but I never check that
<Jester45> it does
<hyper_ch> --> /dev/sda3             28834744   4587568  22782452  17% /
<Jester45> qdvdauthor also uses /tmp to store data
<Jester45> for both encoding and burning
<emdash> i usually use mkisofs and cdrecord
<emdash> but that's just me =)
<hyper_ch> but then... I have plenty of space anyway ;)
<emdash> i should try xfburn sometime though
<Jester45> no not xfburn it pretty bad
<emdash> o yeah?
<Jester45> it scraped 2 of my dvd rw s
<emdash> that's a shame
<hyper_ch> scraped?
<emdash> well cdrecord has taken many of mine as burnt offerings =)
<Jester45> yea while blanking it errored and i cant unerror that part now
<emdash> usually as a result of command line impiety
<Chikubu> hi pplz
<emdash> does xfburn use cdrecord as a backend?
<Chikubu> ne1 running xbuntu on SLOOOooower macnhine?
<emdash> for me cdrecord doesn't work unless I use driveropts=burnfree
<emdash> which makes the machine noticably laggy
<hyper_ch> Jester45: use gnomebaker... it can delete that stuff and make it usable again
<Jester45> i do use gnomebaker
<emdash> i'll say one thing about mac os x, you can burn cd-rw's at full speed while compiling software even on a crappy little ibook
<Jester45> whats hard about burning at full speed
<emdash> my htinkpad seems to have an issue with that
<emdash> obviously the faster you burn the easier it is to get a buffer under-run
<test31> Whelp im hardwired my laptop to the LAN now, and it still doesnt want to print it seems. it sends the first 64K each time acording to the winbows print spool
<test31> hello?
<Jester45> hi?
<test31> hihi. it sayd i left but im here obviously
<test31> its weird when u watch urself leavein a chan
<Jester45> well... your test31 not test3r
<Chikubu> ne1 running xbuntu on SLOOOooower macnhine?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> its 400mhz 256mb ram
<Jester45> TheSheep,  has a lot slow one running
<Chikubu> hows it do?  i got even older
<Chikubu> 486
<godless> 486 is probably pushing it a bit... maybe damnsmalllinux?
<Chikubu> i have 192 ram but right now bios sees only 128
<somerville32> 486mhz?
<godless> i486
<Chikubu> 486 chipset 100mhz
<godless> Chikubu:  What do you want to do with the machine?
<godless> For desktop use, web browsing etc you will find it pretty obsolete I think
<Chikubu> was gonna try dsl-n but was a hard install, machine has problems dead cd dead floppy
<Chikubu> was gonna use as wireless print server
<godless> but you could turn it into a router/server etc...
<godless> yeah
<Chikubu> light browsing
<godless> maybe in lynx :)
<Chikubu> hopefully run win95/98 windoz stuff
<Chikubu> it boots 98 now, but is unstable, wanted more stability as print server
<Chikubu> gonna install linux by putting drive in another machine then transplant
<Chikubu> wanted xubuntu's install perks, managefree space on partitions ect so i wouldnt have to spend ages getting eveything right
<godless> http://www.ipt.ntnu.no/~knutb/linux486/linux486.html
<Chikubu>   thnx
<godless> xubuntu is probably not going to be much good on a 486 without a lot of tweaking, but you do have enough ram...
<Chikubu> just has to sit there and print
<Chikubu> look around web some be good
<Chikubu> run the kids older win9598 games be excellant, but can boot to 98 if have to
<Chikubu> otherwise im drilling lots of holes and running wire or buying wireless print server
<Chikubu> printer is wide format printer only place in house for room is in loft
<Chikubu> ease of install is why i wanna try xbuntu, dsl-n would need loadln or install in another box as cd's floopy is dead
<Chikubu> loadlin
<Chikubu> guess ill try, if too slow fight with dsl-n, looked at monkey able to run on 386 but the being made in chez is odd
<TheSheep> Chikubu: I recently tried archlinux and it's pretty good on weak boxes -- and you can install it from any other runnung linux, including dsl or ubuntu
<TheSheep> Chikubu: but it requires a linux experience
<Chikubu> getting the boot manager and partitioning right is the hang up for me, linux uses more than one partition some times, swap files ect
<TheSheep> Chikubu: well, if you have loads of ram you don't have to use swap
<Chikubu> maybe ill use xubuntu to get it right and then step down to dsl-n
<TheSheep> Chikubu: there is a nice guide on partitioning
<TheSheep> !partition | Chikubu
<ubotu> Chikubu: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Chikubu> have problem getting bios to see all the ram right now, ill get around it eventualy
<Chikubu> mount i can do, just not sure what parts i need, there is a journaling partition too i think?
<TheSheep> Chikubu: I had a box that used two kinds of slots for the memory, but you could only use one kind at a time -- if yuo inserted ram in both, funny things happened
<Chikubu> that a chan command?
<Chikubu> !partition | Chikubu
<TheSheep> Chikubu: yes
<TheSheep> !bot | Chikubu
<ubotu> Chikubu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chikubu> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TheSheep> Chikubu: it won;t repeat itself too often though
<Chikubu> i have a wad of ram to try, i think i had it recognizing all once b4
<Chikubu> can only boot to linux from live cd atm
<ibb> i am getting the error E: (program folder) : unable to connect to `abiword
<ibb> what does that mean?
<ibb> that is while trying to install a software package
<TheSheep> ibb: try 'sudo apt-get install abiword' in the terminal instead
<ibb> tried but it is already installed, it is saying
<ibb> abiword-gnome is already installed
<TheSheep> you don't see it in the menu?
<ibb> i do
<ibb> i have a compact flash as the HD
<TheSheep> ibb: so what's wrong?
<ibb> it does not allow for upgrades of installs, even though it downloads the stuff
<Ktron> Is there a way to make the xfce panel ~10 pixels short of full width? (or 1% or whatever)
<TheSheep> Ktron: no, you only have two options, full width or expenanded to the contents
<Ktron> TheSheep: hm... that's too bad... I'll have to look at the Task List item some more and see if I can tell it to not group as quickly, maybe that'll work instead
<TheSheep> Ktron: I think you can force the size of the task list instead
<TheSheep> Ktron: but not sure, not using it
<Ktron> TheSheep: just curious, what do you use?
<TheSheep> Ktron: pager and iconbox for the minimized apps
<bulio> would Xubuntu run quite well on a machine with 380MB ram, 533Mhz CPU and an integrated graphics (2mb agp)?
<TheSheep> bulio: yes, very well
<bulio> and its stable enough?
#xubuntu 2007-06-09
<bulio> I've tried it a while ago, and it crashed at the desktop a lot of times
<TheSheep> bulio: never had a crash not caused by my own tinkering
<TheSheep> bulio: it's fixed since feisty
<bulio> oh, ok
<TheSheep> bulio: edgy and dapper used beta vesions of xgce
<bulio> it should be a step up from XP
<bulio> which is kind of laggy after 4 months install
<bulio> I guess I'll need to convert my storage partition from NTFS to Fat32?
<TheSheep> bulio: better to ext3
<bulio> can I do that without losing data?
<Ktron> TheSheep: yeah, ext3 or one of the newer ones
<TheSheep> bulio: I don't know
<Ktron> bulio: what I just said to TheSheep
<TheSheep> bulio: probably not
<Ktron> bulio: you can convert to NTFS to Fat32 directly without losing data?
<bulio> yeah
<Ktron> bulio: probably better to repartition and move what you want over, and then ultimately delete the old partition and make the new one full size
<TheSheep> bulio: if you can do that, then better stick to fat
<bulio> so resize my 80GB partition (32GB used) into a 50GB, transfer stuff over, then delete the old partition and convert it to ext3 too?
<TheSheep> bulio: at least it works and you know how to handle it
<Ktron> bulio: If you're comfortable with that, yes
<Ktron> bulio: ext3 will be better than fat32
<TheSheep> bulio: resizing partitions can fail and destroy the data
<TheSheep> Ktron: not much
<Ktron> Never lost data resizing....
<Ktron> ntfsresize is pretty reliable
<TheSheep> Ktron: ever read its license?
<bulio> I'll give it a try
<bulio> I'm using partitionmagic 8.0 on windows
<Ktron> bulio: anyway, at the end you can resize the 50gb to take the full 80gb, or if you prefer, keep them separate
<TheSheep> bulio: but you will need additional driver yo trad ext2/3 in windows
<Ktron> bulio: partitionmagic should have no problem resizing, and there's one built in to the *buntu installer too
<TheSheep> to read
<TheSheep> *
<Ktron> TheSheep: he's replacing windows xp (right?)
<Ktron> TheSheep: he won't need to ever use windows to read ext3
<TheSheep> ah, in that case ext is better :)
<TheSheep> good night, good luck
<Ktron> bulio: I usually go the partitioning route, simply because it means I keep what I want/need
<ceil420> Can't FUCK wit' {uX} when we're blazed XD http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/4686/shot0012uk7.png
<Ktron> bulio: plus, you probably don't want to keep exactly the same directory structure
<bulio> what do you mean, Ktron?
<Ktron> ceil420: they almost did
<ceil420> lol
<bulio> right now, I have windows xp on a 20GB partition, and all my data on a 90GB partition
<bulio> the 90GB partition is NTFS
<Ktron> So, if you're trying to keep old data, you probably have old data in like, C:\Documents and Settings\username\My Documents\My Music\ etc
<bulio> yeah
<bulio> no
<bulio> its in E:\
<Ktron> bulio: oh, I got it
<Ktron> bulio: that's better practice
<bulio> so like E:\Music
<Ktron> bulio: and you just want to replace the windows xp bit, right?
<bulio> the C:\ drive is only for programs and windows itself
<bulio> ^^yeah
<bulio> but Linux doesn't work with ntfs too well
<bulio> which is the filsystem of E:\
<Ktron> You should be able to mount ntfs for r/w like that I think...
<bulio> with ntfs-3g?
<Ktron> I don't think linux likes installing into ntfs, but I don't think you're likely to run into problems using ntfs for your storage
<Ktron> bulio: I'm really not sure
<bulio> well, I'll convert it to FAT32 to be safe
<bulio> thanks for the help, I'll be back later
<Ktron> bulio: I know that I've happily mounted and worked with ntfs partitions (and played music off of them and movies) from the livecd
<Jester45>  i think you can run linux from ntfs, becuase there is a way to install linux in windows by making a file that contains all the linux stuff. kinda like a windows swap file
<aliasrush> can two different Linux partitions share the same home partition with the same users?
<test31> does ne1 have exp w/ CUPS?   im getting this error when i use gnome-cups-manager
<test31> (gnome-printer-view:6878): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'PS, 1.1'
<Ktron> aliasrush: I can't see why not
<test31> then it is complaining:  /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<Ktron> aliasrush: They'll just have to share settings
<bart_17> heya grazie
<Jester45> aliasrush, yea it can use the same. whats the problem? if you can read the data but not write try as root
<cjae_> Ok I have a huge problem my onboard ethernet (intelpro100) died or appears to have died so I replaced with an smc 10/100 pci nic
<cjae_> the nic has a realtek chip in it so the 8139too module works but now my xservers are messed up
<cjae_> I have two screens with an nvidia card one is tv out svideo and the other is a normal 15 " crt
<cjae_> I now only have the monitor but it has the tvout screen settings and nothing else, wt*
<cjae_> ??
<cjae_> Is the nic possibly using the same nic as the agp card??
<cjae_> that should say same irq as card
<cjae_> how can that even affect each other
<cjae_> I have not changed anything else that I am aware of
<cjae_> I unloaded the e100 module as well
<cjae_> hello
<BFTD> I accidentally pinged my router 25000 times
<vidd> BFTD, dont that like kill your preformance?
<BFTD> vidd yeah it would if I was home at the time using it
<vidd> ah...so not so bad then?
<cjae_> anyone see my problem
<cjae_> ok fsck fails on my /dev/sdb1 /home partition at boot so I may only log in as root can anyone help with this
<cjae_> the fs is ext3
<cjae_> anyone here
<C|-|R15> has anyone used new xubuntu feisty fawn on a sony vaio laptop?
<C|-|R15> does it have drivers that will detect the mouse pad correctly?
<vidd> ok...nevermind then
<bulio> Just installed xubuntu, its really nice!
<bulio> gonna take some getting used to though, I usually use XP at home
<bulio> and Linux for servers
<cjae_> fsck 1.40-WIP fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve `UUID= xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx` fsck died with exit status 8
<jordansdad253> hello all
<jordansdad253> can anyone please tell me how i would go about forwarding ports in xubuntu?
<artabrahao>  what is the mc packag name?
<curiogeo> looking for printing support through CUPS on a brother network printer,  CUPS can see and print to the USB printer locally but network printing is failing
<curiogeo> has anyone seen this in their own setup
<kiosk> my menu bar is gone - (help)
<BFTD> kiosk alt-F2
<BFTD> and then enter in xfce4-panel
<kiosk> yep thats how I am surviving
<kiosk> But how can I get menu back?
<BFTD> you see the bar?
<BFTD> right click and then add new item
<kiosk> Alt-F2 brings me the run program
<kiosk> dialog
<BFTD> it'll be in that list that pops up
<BFTD> kiosk right
<kiosk> hey it's back
<kiosk> thanks
<kiosk> will it start up on boot?
<BFTD> it should, sometimes on the first start up it doesn't work
<BFTD> its happened a few times to me
<Jester45> logout and back in
<kiosk> does it add itself to rc.d somewhere?
<Jester45> that should save the session then it should auto start
<vidd> my proftp server just got stupid and "forgot" all my user's passwords....
<vidd> anyone know where i should look for what might be causing this?
<kiosk> will rescue broken system loose my data and installed packages
<vidd> i know that the passwords are right cuzz i just re-entered them
<Jester45> vidd, is it just ftp or more (and i hanve gotten a drink yet, wikipedia sucked me in again)
<vidd> so far as i can tell...just ftp
<Jester45> well.. i did just ssh in so duh on me
<vidd> all my log files are compressed...so i need to ftp them....oooppss...cant do that....
<BFTD> hrm
<Jester45> wget them
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> uncompress server side, where they at
<vidd> last time i did that it corrupted the logs....
<vidd> the config files look right....
<vidd> the only change i made was to fix the server's dns server list  (/etc/resolv.cong) and reboot
<Jester45> try unfixing
<Jester45> why do you kill the server?
<vidd> yes
<artabrahao> what it the command to descopact with tar keepping the directory estructure?
<xjkx> it runs a fsck check every single damn boot, can i unset it?
<Pumpernickel> Are you shutting down cleanly?
<xjkx> Yea, sometimes it freezes when reboot
<xjkx> :>
<xjkx> but it happens everytime
<xjkx> Even when its ok
<xjkx> I think my video card isnt compatible, when i try to logoff, reboot, or anything from X i get a big time of freeze until reboot
<xjkx> or logoff
<xjkx> But now I am doing reboot from alt+f1, which isnt freezing
<xjkx> Anyway...your system doesnt make fsck check every boot? thats strange
<Pumpernickel> Nope, only every 30.
<Pumpernickel> Is there a file called 'forcefsck' in /?
<xjkx> no, but there is lost+found
<xjkx> lost+found is empty anyway
<Pumpernickel> bug 63175
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63175 in e2fsprogs "Edgy Beta -- fsck on every (re)boot" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63175
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, you good at bug finding
<Jester45> how do you take screen shots from cli
<Ambrish> GET FREE RESOURCES and tutorials at www.fxtrademaker.com
<Ambrish> GET FREE RESOURCES and tutorials at www.fxtrademaker.com
<Jester45> we need a op
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b ambrish*@*!*@*]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@203.101.164.*]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-b ambrish*@*!*@*]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!ambrish*@*]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<battra> Hi, I'm trying to get mplayerplug-in to work on Xubuntu Edgy Eft, but the noembed=1 option in the conf file is being ignored.  Any ideas?
<battra> When setting noembed=1, the plugin does not launch an external frame.
<battra> Anyone know how to get mplayerplug-in working?
<Catoptromancy> what kind of files do you want?
<Catoptromancy> to play
<battra> Streaming video from CNN.
<battra> Downloaded wmv works fine.
<battra> It's just streaming that's not working.
<Catoptromancy> i got something
<battra> In other distros, I usually set the noembed=1 option in mplayerplug-in, but the noembed=1 is being ignored in xubuntu edgy for some reason.
<Catoptromancy> you missing libs?
<Catoptromancy> I got a list
<battra> Have the libs (e.g. w32 codecs).
<battra> standalone mplayer works fine.
<Catoptromancy> gstreamer?
<Catoptromancy> I got a list of libs that can watch everything ive tried
<battra> are you using totem or mplayer?
<Catoptromancy> zfmedia
<Catoptromancy> xfmedia
<Catoptromancy> but it makes install totem for divx
<Catoptromancy> but zfmedia still plays divx nicer
<Catoptromancy> err
<battra> hmm, interesting.
<battra> how does it play streaming video through firefox?
<Catoptromancy> I forgot how I did it
<Catoptromancy> i tried again and it didnt work heh
<battra> oh
<Catoptromancy> but I know I watched some divx in xfmdeia
<Catoptromancy> gotta get link and paste in open url
<battra> Yeah, it's just streaming that's not working on my box.  Just trying to watch cnn.com videos.
<battra> the audio works, but no video.
<Catoptromancy> missing libs
<Catoptromancy> I dont know if you need all these but I dont think it would hurt
<Catoptromancy> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs totem-xine
<Catoptromancy> I can watch everything ive tried
<battra> cool, thanks.
<battra> So, are you able to watch videos on cnn.com?  Or is that not working for you, too?
<Catoptromancy> umm im actually in windows right now
<Catoptromancy> and cant reboot
<Catoptromancy> well shouldnt heh
<battra> Oh, I gotcha.
<battra> thanks.
<Catoptromancy> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Catoptromancy> heres another lib that was in my mix
<Catoptromancy> I made a script that auto installs every program and lib I need auto
<Catoptromancy> for next clean install
<Catoptromancy> heh
<battra> nice
<Catoptromancy> xchat and pysol I do seperate
<Catoptromancy> so I can chat and play solitaire while I wait the 2 hours top install the rest
<Pumpernickel> battra: Do you have embed or noembed specifiec in mozpluggerrc?
<Pumpernickel> s/specifiec/specified/
<battra> I have noembed=1, but it's being ignored by the plugin.
<battra> Also, it's specified in the file /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf.
<Catoptromancy> heh in xubuntu only 3 people have spoken in 10 minutes
<Catoptromancy> arr too many channels
<battra> To get streaming working in the past on Linux, I usually only  have to set noembed=1 and it works.  But noembed=1 is being ignored.
<Pumpernickel> mozpluggerrc shouldn't require the =1 syntax.
<battra> The plugin package I'm using is mozilla-mplayer.  It sounds like mozplugger is something different?
<battra> =1 syntax is specified in the default conf file in mozilla=mplayer package.
<battra> what is mozplugger?
<battra> can't find it in repo (including universe and multiverse)
<battra> sorry found it
<battra> hmm, let me try this instead of mplayerplug-in.  Thanks.
<Pumpernickel> I have to go, but this may be a useful reference: http://mozplugger.mozdev.org/
<Pumpernickel> Second item in the 'notes' section.
<battra> Thanks pumbernickel
<kick52> hello
<kick52> is there a way to find out about the ram in my machine?
<tomboy64> hi guys.
<tomboy64> could someone tell me if the qt-libs are available on the xubuntu live-cd?
<tomboy64> and if so, in version 4?
<Gerro> xub xub! :)
<Deepshock> Hey fellas, anyone awke?
<AlexC> HELP
<AlexC> not good!!!!!
<AlexC> i was messing with bios settings and.....
<AlexC> now it won't start
<AlexC> at all
<AlexC> not even into bios
<totalwormage> AlexC: well, you can always reset your cmos
<totalwormage> if you don't mind that things are reset to default settings
<Gerro> AlexC: pop open the hood and pull the battery while its powered off
<totalwormage> yeah or use the jumper saying cmos, hit your powerbutten, switch the jumber again and boot :] 
<AlexC> how do i do that?
<totalwormage> AlexC: open up your case
<AlexC> dohne
<AlexC> done
<totalwormage> look for a jumper, it will say cmos
<totalwormage> and is awfully small :p
<AlexC> i'll look
<AlexC> brb
<Gerro> AlexC: what were you doing to bios anyway?
<Gerro> both laptop I use and my brothers use pheonix bios and display the same bug message on boot
<Gerro> i was thinking about looking into it and perhaps trying to reflash a better bios
<AlexC> yeah, it's pheonix
<AlexC> *award bios
<AlexC> where would the jumper be?
<AlexC> it's a late 90's mainboard
<AlexC> AMD Duron
<AlexC> (my bios is pheonix)
<Gerro> yeah he uses an amd turion64
<totalwormage> AlexC: i don't know :]  if you know your exact motherboard type, you can googled for it
<AlexC> where do i find that name of my mainboard?
<Gerro> AlexC: if you don't know the model try looking for print written on it
<AlexC> i have
<AlexC> it uses SD RAM
<AlexC> it's not a standard computer made by a company
<AlexC> it's a custom made one
<AlexC> i'll have another look, brb
<Gerro> AlexC: I doubt anyone custom made their motherboard
<Gerro> might be modded a bit but still that's hard work
<AlexC> i can't find name
<AlexC> or cmos switch
<AlexC> what is the name like?
<Gerro> give me a sec I'll show you some pics
<Gerro> http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=cmos&btnG=Search+Images take that out
<Gerro> see its the round thing
<AlexC> i have one of those batteries
<AlexC> \i'll look around that
<Gerro> that is what he meant by a "release" button for the cmos (battery thing)
<AlexC> do i have to take that out?
<Gerro> yes
<Gerro> and make sure the computer is not plugged into anything
<AlexC> how do i take it out
<AlexC> i tried
<Gerro> you look for a "release" mechanism
<AlexC> there is a tabby thing
<AlexC> i pull it but it's kinda hard
<AlexC> and i don't know how to take it out
<zoidberg> guys
<zoidberg> is anyone here
<zoidberg> i have a question
<AlexC> shoot
<zoidberg> so i have this old G3 powerbook with 64 mb ram
<zoidberg> lol
<AlexC> mhm
<zoidberg> i had been running xubuntu breezy on it quite well actually
<zoidberg> it was a lil slow but it ran fine
<zoidberg> recently breezy was not supported anymore
<zoidberg> i couldnt donwload some new packages that i wanted
<zoidberg> to i decided to upgrade to dapper or edgy
<zoidberg> tried dapper
<zoidberg> first through terminal
<zoidberg> i've done this several times on my ubuntu pc
<zoidberg> but it didn't work
<zoidberg> then i used this breezy poerpc alternate cd to install it from scratch
<zoidberg> and well not all pacakges got installed
<zoidberg> i dont think the installation was complete
<zoidberg> anywas
<zoidberg> i had to skip a few steps in the installation process because not all the packages were there
<zoidberg> now i reboot
<zoidberg> and xubuntu starts
<zoidberg> but there is no gui
<zoidberg> i just get a console
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> can u help me
<zoidberg> does this mean that i dont have the xfce desktop installed?
<AlexC> it would seem so
<ghata1> Hi, my sound has vanished all of a sudden, audio players report that audio plugin do not work. same with every other application. What has gone wrong ?
<AlexC> are there any error messages?
<AlexC> zoidberg: error messages?
<zoidberg> no not on reboot
<zoidberg> it just boots to a console
<AlexC> hmmm
<zoidberg> i think the installation was alright
<zoidberg> but not complete
<AlexC> that makes me think X was not installed at all
<AlexC> type : sudo startx
<zoidberg> AlexC, its STARTING!!!
<zoidberg> hold on
<zoidberg> let me see what happens
<zoidberg> okay
<zoidberg> the xfce lil mous on a wheel thing was loading
<AlexC> started?
<zoidberg> but then i get this X mouse cursor and nothing
<zoidberg> so i dont think it is installed
<zoidberg> can i install it from the alternate cd i have?
<AlexC> i only know how to on a gui
<AlexC> you need to put the cd into sources.list
<AlexC> umm
<AlexC> i think it's /etc/apt/sources.list or something
<AlexC> i can't remember
<AlexC> cd /etc/apt
<AlexC> nano sources.list
<AlexC> Gerro: i can't get the battery out
<zoidberg> AlexC, the sources.list only has the cd line
<AlexC> ghata1: are there multiple processes of esd?
<AlexC> zoidberg: what does it say?
<zoidberg> hey AlexC ,
<zoidberg> it just started
<zoidberg> i just let it set for a while but it started
<zoidberg> how can i get it to start x on boot?
<AlexC> applications>system>services
<AlexC> tick gdm
<AlexC> that's what i did in edgy
<zoidberg> AlexC, i went to applications>system>services but there is no gdm option to tick?
<AlexC> o.0
<AlexC> when X started
<AlexC> did it go to a login screen?
<zoidberg> no
<zoidberg> i started x from the console so i was already logged in
<AlexC> your problem is that gdm wasn't installed
<AlexC> and therefore it goes to a console login screen
<zoidberg> okay
<AlexC> what kind of internet connection do you have?
<ghata1> AlexC: there is no esd process running, ps -ef | grep esd reveals nothing
<AlexC> look in ps -e
<AlexC> i guess that would have same result
<ghata1> yea
<AlexC> sudo asoundconf list
<AlexC> i don't know if that will help
<zoidberg> hey AlexC
<zoidberg> do u have a copy of your source.list....there is nothing in mine
<zoidberg> i'm going to try to update iot
<AlexC> my computer won't boot
<AlexC> that's why i'm in here
<zoidberg> whats wrong with ure computer AlexC
<AlexC> i messed with bios settings
<AlexC> not good
<AlexC> very not good
<AlexC> i was trying to remove the battery and i broke something
<AlexC> i hope it still works
<AlexC> gerro
<Gerro> yeah?
<AlexC> >	i was trying to remove the battery and i broke something
<Gerro> hopefully it was just the clamp holding the battery
<AlexC> the battery is still in there
<AlexC> i was using a flat head screw driver
<Gerro> you might want to get someone more knowledgable with the thing to have a look at it
<AlexC> yeah
<AlexC> but it's public holiday tomorrow
<Gerro> AlexC: ouch hope you didn't scrape anything either
<AlexC> i accidently hit the graphics card a few times
<AlexC> but no damage other than the battery holding thing
<zoidberg> its a public holiday tommorrow?
<zoidberg> why
<AlexC> in australia
<AlexC> gerro, fixed
<AlexC> gerro, i had to pry it the other way
<AlexC> lol
<AlexC> it still seems to work
<AlexC> exept all the settings are default
<AlexC> and it doesn't boot a OS
<AlexC> o.o
<AlexC> how do i setup the bios to boot xubuntu
<AlexC> or grub
<AlexC> yeah, grub
<Gerro> configure it?
<Gerro> I don't know its your bios
<Gerro> lol
<Gerro> AlexC: sorry I'm a bit spacing out starting at this download someone recommended on another channel
<AlexC> heh
<AlexC> #grub isn't being very helpful
<AlexC> my bios hurts my feelings
<Gerro> AlexC: hmm so you set it to boot from hard drive right?
<Gerro> ah darn they left
<ghata1>  I have made some progress, reboot did not fix the problem, however i was not memeber of admin group, after adding myself to that group I can now execute applications using sudo, If i start something using sudo, it works fine, sounds works fine. But nothing works if i try it as my normal user. Looks like something to do with permissions
<ghata1> help please
<kumamoto> when u say nothing works what exactly is 'nothing'? (example)
<ghata1> kumamoto: alsamixer reports this >> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ghata1> if i do the same using sudo alsamixer, i get nice interface for volume and other controls
<kumamoto> if it is a device let assume it is controlled by sudo try something else on your gui and see if there is a specific permission error
<zoidberg> hey guys do u know how to make dvds work better on powerpc powerbooks
<zoidberg> i have an old G3 powebook
<zoidberg> and i know that you can access the ram better or something DRAM or something to make dvd playback better
<zoidberg> any help?
<ghata1> kumamoto: my UID is 1000, if i start something with that UID, then sound does not work, if i start something with root UID then it works fine.
<ghata1> this includes, all my media players, and other audio and video playing devices
<kumamoto> ghata1: what do your logs say when you attempt access the sound device (dmesg or /var/log/messages)
<ghata1> kumamoto: ok this is an output when i tried to run VLC as my normal username >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24852/
<kumamoto> ok can I also see the output of /etc/security/groups.conf
<ghata1> kumamoto: sure, here it is >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24853/
<kumamoto> sorry that didn't help let me see what I can find out
<kumamoto> by the way do you have /dev/dsp or /dev/snd
<ghata1> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-06-09 13:53 /dev/dsp
<kumamoto> ah
<kumamoto> usermod -G user,admin,audio <username> see if that works (sudo ofcourse)
<ghata1> sudo usermod -G user,admin,audio
<ghata1> usermod: user user,admin,audio does not exist
<kumamoto> if you grep audio in your group file are you part of it
<kumamoto> #grep 'audio' /etc/group
<ghata1> yea, the above command only keeps in one group, either admin or audio
<kumamoto> is your user part of the group admin and audio
<ghata1> no, I can only add my username to only one of them. when i do sudo usermod -G audio myusername, i get added to audio, but i do sudo usermod -G admin myusername then i get added to admin but remomved from audio
<kumamoto> how about manualyl
<kumamoto> manually
<ghata1> done that, edited the file and added myself to both groups, not sure if it will take effect immediately or not
<kumamoto> most likely u might need to reboot and see
<ghata1> Hmm... right
<artabrahao> anyone has ideia why the immage does not appears in http://shoppingcarba.com.br/ ?
<ghata1> kumamoto: that fixed the issue with sound
<ghata1> I had to reboot
<ghata1> I am just concerned why it happened in the first place
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> where can i enable the wireless connection versus the ethernet connection?
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> i used to have badger xubuntu....and it had network settings....i just upgraded to dapper...i cant find network settings in applications>system
<zoidberg> any help
<zoidberg> ?
<j1mc> zoidberg: hold on a sec
<j1mc> :)
<j1mc> zoidberg: i'm not on dapper, but can you also check applications>settings?
<zoidberg> its not there either
<zoidberg> is there a way to open it through terminal or something
<zoidberg> i've used it before i just cant find it
<j1mc> zoidberg: sorry, i'm checking...
<j1mc> zoidberg: can you try doing:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-system-tools --reinstall  ?
<j1mc> or, you can leave off the --reinstall flag
<zoidberg> j1mc, i'm installing it right now
<zoidberg> thanx
<zoidberg> that worked
<zoidberg> j1mc, thanx a lot
<j1mc> yeah!
<j1mc> glad that worked, zoidberg
<slow-motion> hallo
<Spencer> O! say can you see by the dawns early light. What so proudly we hailed at the twilights last gleaming
<artabrahao> anyone knows the link for lamp webpag?
<vidd_laptop> artabrahao, to set up a lamp or to install?
<totalwormage> artabrahao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show
<kalikiana> artabrahao, You don't need lamp on ubuntu. It's almost all preconfigured.
<vidd_laptop> the installer is on the "alt cd"
<artabrahao> thanks, but I want to check it
<kirke> Hello, I want to install drivers for my Nvidia but :  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kirke> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<kirke> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<TheSheep> kirke: install linux-restricted-modules-<your kernel version>
<kirke> TheSheep, yes, I've already do that.
<kirke> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source
<TheSheep> kirke: are you sure you installed for the right version?
<kirke>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<TheSheep> kirke: restricted modules, not kernel source
<kirke> yes, glx-legacy is for GeForce2
* TheSheep shrugs
<kirke> so  install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386?
<TheSheep> kirke: yes
<kirke> Ok, it's done
<kirke> I've "The most recent versioN"
<TheSheep> kirke: you should install the one for your kernel, you can check your kernel with 'uname -r'
<kirke> Yes, i Know.
<kirke> -desktop:~$ uname -r
<kirke> 2.6.17-10-386
<TheSheep> ok, that's good
<kirke> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 ya est en su versin ms reciente.
<kirke>  (that's in spanish)
<TheSheep> ah, so it was installed
<TheSheep> kirke: try 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<TheSheep> kirke: and tell me th last line of 'dmesg'
<kirke> Not loading nvidia_legacy module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kirke> [17179680.292000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 4
<TheSheep> kirke: ok, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the 'Driver "nv"' with 'Driver "nvidia"'
<TheSheep> kirke: looks like your disk is broken, btw, you should scan it
<kirke> yes
<TheSheep> kirke: scan it and mark the bad blocks, then it won't use the broken parts
<kirke> at booting sometimes says my that is some problem
<kirke> how can I scan it?
<kirke> and mark the bad blocks?
<TheSheep> kirke: remount all your partitions read-only with 'sudo mount /dev/hdcX -f -o remount,ro' (where X is the number for partition), and then run 'sudo fsck -c /dev/hdc'
<TheSheep> !fsck | kirke
<ubotu> kirke: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<TheSheep> kirke: the scanning will take some time
<TheSheep> kirke: it has to try and read/write every single pice of your hdd
<kirke> ouch...
<kirke> It turns to complex for me, but I will try...
<TheSheep> kirke: 'mount' will list you all the mounted partitions
<TheSheep> kirke: look which one of them areo n hdc and remount those read-only
<TheSheep> *are on
<kirke> what's hdc?
<TheSheep> kirke: disk connected as master to the second IDE channel
<TheSheep> kirke: the IDE disk are called, in order, hda (first master), hdb (first slave), hdc (second master) and hdd (second slave)
<kirke>  mount
<kirke> /dev/hda6 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<kirke> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<kirke> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<kirke> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<kirke> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<kirke> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<kirke> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<kirke> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<kirke> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<kirke> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<kirke> /dev/hda7 on /media/hda7 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<kirke> where is the hdc here?
<TheSheep> kirke: there is none
<TheSheep> kirke: say, can you do 'ls -l /dev/cdrom' ?
<kirke> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-06-09 10:26 /dev/cdrom -> hdb
<kirke> what's thaht?
<TheSheep> kirke: it means that your cdrom is connected as hdb
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> kirke: what about 'ls -l /dev/ | grep hdc' ?
<TheSheep> kirke: it will list the things that refer to 'hdc'
<kirke> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom    22,   0 2007-06-09 10:26 hdc
<TheSheep> kirke: that's all?
<kirke> yes
<kirke> kirke@kirke-desktop:~/Desktop$ ls -l /dev/ | grep hdc
<kirke> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom    22,   0 2007-06-09 10:26 hdc
<kirke> kirke@kirke-desktop:~/Desktop$
<TheSheep> kirke: your /etc/fstab ?
<kirke> it doesn't exist
<kirke> kirke@kirke-desktop:/etc$ cd fstab
<kirke> bash: cd: fstab: No es un directorio
<kirke> kirke@kirke-desktop:/etc$
<TheSheep> kirke: it's file
<TheSheep> kirke: text file
<kirke> ok wait... I don't know how to copy from nano...
<TheSheep> kirke: select it
<kirke> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<kirke> #
<kirke> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<kirke> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<kirke> # /dev/hda6
<kirke> UUID=a8a1bc46-f11f-4115-94bc-f52144f5c9b5 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<kirke> # /dev/hda1
<kirke> UUID=9C18019418016F18 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<kirke> # /dev/hda7
<kirke> UUID=3F47-AB8B  /media/hda7     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<kirke> # /dev/hda5
<kirke> UUID=939dbfd8-a4fd-428d-83b2-421d046d1014 none            swap    sw              0       0
<kirke> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kirke> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<TheSheep> ok, so you have 2 cdroms and one of them is hdc
<TheSheep> so the reading error is probably due to a scratched disk or something like that
<kirke> ok
<kirke> how can I 'unScratch' the disk :D
<TheSheep> kirke: you can try reading it in a different drive, maybe it'll be lucky -- then burn on a new cd
<kirke> reading what?
<TheSheep> kirke: the cd disk
<TheSheep> kirke: that is scratched
<kirke> I don't care about the cd disk
<TheSheep> kirke: that's fine then
<kirke> I only want to install the nvidia driver's :'(
<kirke> *drivers
<TheSheep> kirke: but if you ever get this kind of erros on your hard disk drive (hda in your case), then it means trouble
<kirke> umm
<kirke> yes
<TheSheep> kirke: ok, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kirke> but the hard disk problem is related to the cd?
<TheSheep> kirke: and replace the line with 'driver "nv"' in it to 'driver "nvidia"'
<kirke> yes
<kirke> I've alrdeady done it
<TheSheep> kirke: try the 'modprobe nvidia' now
<kirke> (forgive my English, but my mother language is Spanish)
<TheSheep> kirke: your English is very good, mine is Polish
<kirke> yes?
<kirke> wow.
<kirke> kirke@kirke-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<kirke> Password:
<kirke> kirke@kirke-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<kirke> it says nothign!
<TheSheep> kirke: that's good, now try 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<kirke> kirke@kirke-desktop:~/Desktop$ lsmod | grep nvidia
<kirke> nvidia               3931148  0
<kirke> agpgart                33456  2 nvidia,via_agp
<kirke> and that means?
<TheSheep> it means it's loaded in your memory
<TheSheep> now restart your X with alt+ctrl+backspace (it will kill all your running applications)
<kirke> ok
<kirke> I will come back in 2 minutes
<TheSheep> if it fails, put the 'driver "nv"' back and run /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kirke> TheSheep, how can I know if it's working?
<TheSheep> kirke: any luck?
<TheSheep> kirke: try enabling shadows
<kirke> I have a splash screen with "nvidia"
<TheSheep> kirke: settings->window manager tweaks->compositor
<kirke> but I've try to games, but i does'nt launch the game
<TheSheep> kirke: you can get rid of the splash screen by adding 'option "nologo"' right above or below that driver line you changed
<TheSheep> kirke: try running the game from a terminal and look at what it says
<kirke> I've try kirke@kirke-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kirke> Password:
<kirke> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<TheSheep> kirke: you already did what the nvidia-glx-config was supposed to do
<kirke> ok
<kirke> how can I run the game from the console?
<kirke> I do not know the command to enter
<TheSheep> kirke: how did you run it?
<kirke> from Aplications --> Games --> "GAME"
<TheSheep> kirke: then there should be a file '/usr/share/applications/"GAME".desktop", and in it an 'exec' line that tells the command
<hyper_ch> hihi TheSheep
<TheSheep> greetings mister hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> what's up in your part of the world?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: Bush just left, I won't miss him ;)
<kirke> TheSheep, Is tuxkart.desktop
<aroo> Is there anything in xfce comparable to gedit/kate? (not abiword)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I thought bush was today in Italy...
<hyper_ch> aroo: mousepad
<TheSheep> aroo: mousepad (rather simple), scite, geany
<kirke> TheSheep, how can I run the TuxKart?
<aroo> Thanks dudes.
<TheSheep> kirke: look into that file
<kirke> [Desktop Entry] 
<kirke> Version=1.0
<kirke> Encoding=UTF-8
<kirke> Name=TuxKart
<kirke> GenericName=TuxKart
<kirke> Comment=Play a 3D Go-Kart game with famous Open Source mascots
<kirke> Type=Application
<kirke> Exec=tuxkart
<kirke> Icon=tuxkart
<hyper_ch> aroo: but it has no syntax highlighting I think
<kirke> Categories=ActionGame;Game;
<hyper_ch> !paste | kirke
<ubotu> kirke: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheSheep> kirke: I'll better tell you now, before the channel gets busy
<TheSheep> kirke: ah, ok, hyperch already told you
<kirke> ok
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ;) I'm quick
<TheSheep> kirke: so, the 'Exec' line tells you the commanfd
<TheSheep> command
<hyper_ch> kirke: not being meant as offensive... general rule of thumb: More than 3 lines --> pastinb
<kirke> ok
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, has that line hard-coded to a function key!
<kirke> Data files will be fetched from: '/usr/share/games/tuxkart'
<kirke> PW: GLX extension not available on display ':0.0'?!?kirke@kirke-desktop:/usr/s
<kirke> 3 Lines :D
<hyper_ch> hiho vidd_laptop
<TheSheep> kirke: that's weird
<vidd_laptop> *wave* hyper_ch
<kirke> weird means rare?
<TheSheep> kirke: unexpected to me :)
<kirke> TheSheep, ok
<hyper_ch> kirke: that means the grand master TheSheep doesn't really know what's happening... ans since not many things can surprise him... it's weird
<kirke> TheSheep, Thanks for trying and for patience.
<unikon> uboto pastebin has been down recently
<kirke> hyper_ch, jaja
<hyper_ch> unikon: I prefer http://www.phpfi.com  --> because you can enter name and keywords and later search for it :)
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, you are not in -offtopic....
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: yes I know.. I'm right on topic ;) sort of...
<hyper_ch> kirke: do you have an old nvidia card?
* vidd_laptop wanted to task your incredible knowledge on a not-xubuntu-specific issue....
<hyper_ch> kirke: I mean are you required to use the legacy drivers?
<kirke> hyper_ch, yes GeForce 2
<kirke> hyper_ch, yes, I know.
<hyper_ch> did you add the "no compose" to your xorg.conf?
<kirke> "no compose"?
<hyper_ch> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kirke> hyper_ch, ??
<hyper_ch> kirke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-6a16bd77ea4c381bf0c6502489d408f9dc6d5d67
<hyper_ch> that thing here:
<hyper_ch> Section "Extensions"
<hyper_ch>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<hyper_ch> EndSection
* vidd_laptop wanted to task your incredible knowledge on a not-xubuntu-specific issue.... hyper_ch 
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: go ahead
<vidd_laptop> i had set up a blog and a forum on my server box....
<hyper_ch> kirke: that's what I had to do with my old GeForce 2 GTS/Pro
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: that's good ;)
<hyper_ch> well, actually
<vidd_laptop> then got my system hosted at work, and registered a domain name....
<hyper_ch> "had" means past
<hyper_ch> and hence you imply you don't have it any longer ;)
<vidd_laptop> now they are looking to my old dyndns domain instead of the new one....
<hyper_ch> yeah, ok... and problem is now you don't know how to get the domain to your box?
<vidd_laptop> and i cant figure out WHERE i need to fix the referencing issue
<vidd_laptop> the domain is fine.....
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: well, the box is yours and you have full control over the domain?
<vidd_laptop> but the scripts are looking to the OLD domain, and i need to "educate" them to the new domain name
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, yes
<kirke> hyper_ch, after "Section "Extensions"
<kirke>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<kirke> EndSection"
<kirke> I have to restart?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: if you really want to host the domain I'd suggest to setup nameservers... create a glue record and your domain host for the nameservers and that's it :)
<hyper_ch> kirke: well, you have to restart the X-server
<hyper_ch> kirke: you can do that by rebooting the machine
<vidd_laptop> no...you can browse to my site....
<kirke> and ctrl-alt-backpsace?
<hyper_ch> kirke: or press ctrl-alt-escape (this will end your current session and just reload)
<hyper_ch> kirke: oh, it's ctrl-alt-backspce
<hyper_ch> ;)
<vidd_laptop> but the scripts for my blog and other mysql stuff is all being reference to the OLD doamin name and not the new one
<kirke> ok
<kirke> thanks.
<kirke> I've try.
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: well, the scripts for blog and so on have mostly a config.php
<hyper_ch> or config.inc.php
<hyper_ch> where you can set the path and db parameters
<hyper_ch> is wordpress your blog?
<vidd_laptop> yes hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: well, it has somewhere a config file... could be wp_conf.php or something like that
<vidd_laptop> right...but it does not state the url's in there
<Woopahh> hello, im having problems getting wireless internet on my Thinkpad T60! anyone that can help me whit this problem?
<vidd_laptop> so i think that the db itself has the calls to the old site name
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: the domain.name could be in the db as you say
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: have you installed phpmyadmin?
<vidd_laptop> Woopahh, what chipset are you using for your wireless
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, yes
<Woopahh> how do i find that out?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: then have a look at the wp database there
<vidd_laptop> Woopahh, is it an internal wireless, usb, or pcmcia?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: most script do store basic infos in a config file... maybe wp is a an exception from that
<Woopahh> internal
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, ok...ty
<vidd_laptop> Woopahh, on the command line, type lspci
<vidd_laptop> Woopahh, in the output you want to look for something like : 02:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: the wp_options table
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, ok...you use wordpress too?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: yes
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, i'd like to read it sometime
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: you know German?
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, no....
<vidd_laptop> =[
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: well, then there's not much use :)
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, why do all the interesting ppl write in languages i cant understand!
<vidd_laptop> =[
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: why don't you learn more languages?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: I understand German, French, English, Italian... some spanish and very little swedish
<DaBeowulf> Why does it say this even when I use sudo?: ln: creating symbolic link `/media/disk/Spiele/UT2k4/System/libSDL-1.2.so.0' to `/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0': Operation not permitted
<hyper_ch> DaBeowulf: what did you exactely enter as command?
<DaBeowulf> Does it require a libSDL-1.2.so.0 in UT2k4 to exist?
<DaBeowulf> This: ln -s /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 /somewhere/ut2004/System/libSDL-1.2.so.0
<DaBeowulf> with sudo in front
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, i only know english, a little spanish, and less turkish
<DaBeowulf> Note media/disk is the contents of my Win partition
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: you can isntall sdl from the repositories...
<hyper_ch> Da what file system is it?
<hyper_ch> DaBeowulf: what file system is it?
<DaBeowulf> I do have it in usr/lib
<hyper_ch> is that /somewhere/...   a fat32 or ntfs partition?
<DaBeowulf> Hmm a usual Dos/Win98 I guess
<DaBeowulf> How can I look that up?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: they don't have symlinks :)
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: type 'mount'
<hyper_ch> DaBeowulf: somehow I don't think you can create a symlink to a win partition
<vidd_laptop> Woopahh, did you find your wireless card?
<DaBeowulf> type vfat
<DaBeowulf> Can I just copy the files it needs there then?
<hyper_ch> DaBeowulf: what do you want to do?
<DaBeowulf> Here try your german again? ;) http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/comments/Unreal+Tournament+2004
<DaBeowulf> it says the latest linux patch misses these libraries
<C|-|R15> Hi...anyone using xubuntu on a laptop that (like Vaio) that has a mousepad?
<unikon> anyone? i need help recovering my root pw on 6.06 Dapper Drake
<C|-|R15> does 7.04 have drivers for mousepad type on laptop?
<hyper_ch> DaBeowulf: copying them there should also work
<DaBeowulf> Thanks so I'll try that.
<hyper_ch> unikon: hmmm, you can't...
<unikon> i wonder if id be able to recover my files booting up in knoppix
<TheSheep> unikon: yes, or you can boot with init=/bin/bash added to the kernel options
<TheSheep> unikon: then remount / in read-write and change your password
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: cool :)
<TheSheep> that's why gub has an option to add password to the boot options editor :)
<TheSheep> grub
<hyper_ch> just to make it clear: he was talking about recovering his root pwd and not hacking his computer ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it's the same
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: not really.. recover means he will get the information regarding his root pwd... hacking means circumventing that obstacle ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: well, recovering the password would require breaking the hash in /etc/shadow, probably with bruteforce, which takes several days on a very fast computer...
<hyper_ch> DVD Encoder OGMRip looks nice... has someone already tried it?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: only several days?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: computers get faster every day
* hyper_ch thinks his computer gets slower every day ;)
<Jester45> TheSheep, how would it take days? on a passord thats about 8 caractors long? could you just guess all the possibilities with in a pretty short amountg of time
<hyper_ch> 8 characters is much to hack
<TheSheep> Jester45: count how many possibilities there are
<Jester45> i will when i get back
<hyper_ch> how many combinations per second? 50'000?
<unikon> hyper_ch if i can just use knoppix to boot up and hopefully it will see the hd all i want to do is recover files i saved to the desktop and home folder
<TheSheep> considering you only check 64 characters (lower and upper case, digits and some punctuation), you get 64^8
<hyper_ch> unikon: you do not have /home on a seperate partition?
<TheSheep> unikon: you can just mount your partition from knoppix, chroot to it and use passwd to change the root password
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: dthat doesn't matter
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, if /home is on a seperate drive he could just reinstall everything if he wanted
<unikon> files on my desktop,firefox links,and other screenshots and such is all i want to recover then id be upgrading from 6.06 to the recent
<hyper_ch> 64^8=281474976710656
<vidd_laptop> and that is assuming no special characters
<hyper_ch> --> /86400 (seconds per day) =  4115131238
<hyper_ch> it would talke some many days if you had one combo per second
<hyper_ch> now let's say 100'000 combos per second
<hyper_ch> it would still amount to 41'000 days
<vidd_laptop> so 41 computers...with 100k attempts per second....still a whole day
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: no... 41k computers
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: fortunately it's much faster, and you don't really try all combinations in the order of their length -- you first try words from the dictionary, then their combinations and modifications, then letter combinations common in human languages
<vidd_laptop> sorry...my keyboard skips letters whenever it feals like it,,,,,
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: luckily I don't have such a password ;)
<vidd_laptop> usually when it can make me look the most foolish!
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: common letter replacements, like 0 for O or 5 for S are tried too
* hyper_ch thinks the nsa could crack his pwd in 1 day... they have enough computers
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: doesn't work on mine... :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: good for yuo
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: that's provided they have access to your /etc/shadow
* vidd_laptop uses special characters that are not found on most us keyboards
<hyper_ch> I use a key phrase from where I select for each word a specific letter... perfectly rememberable but hard to find out
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yeah, these tend to be best
<hyper_ch> for example: Cesar - De Bello Gallico starts like this:  Gallia omnia est divisa in partes tres --> G03d1p3
<hyper_ch> just as a possible example
<hyper_ch> something one can remember
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you could just have a 64-characters long password in morse ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I only now very few letters in morse... like the S and O and E and A
<hyper_ch> +k
<hyper_ch> I even created a password like that one above for my mom and she really can remember it :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch:  --..  ..  .  .-- ...-.-
<vidd_laptop> my mother uses the Ultra-Secure password...pa55w0rd
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: all microsoft courses use p@ssw0rd :)
<vidd_laptop> takes a hack all of about .16 seconds to crack
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how do you know?
<hyper_ch> wow... nobody has any troubles... cool :)
<hyper_ch> I just read again that Nils Bohr joke... I still wonder if it is actually true
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: http://helios.wmid.amu.edu.pl/~sheep/blog/cert.html
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you have a blog?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yes, at http://sheep.art.pl
<hyper_ch> iiieks... you are windoze certified?
<DaBeowulf> Copying doesn't work.. I'll have to make new partitions :/ Two times 10GB? 10GB is far too small for Windows even 98SE to do anything..
<DaBeowulf> I need to shell out for a new hdd
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: xubuntu fits in 3GB
<DaBeowulf> But UT2k4 doesn't :|
<hyper_ch> DaBeowulf: you could add ext2/3 support to windows... then you can read/write your linux partitions from windows... but I don't know if that works in win98se
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, can you come to -offtopic to help me with my database issue?
<DaBeowulf> Why doesn't it allow me to put proper links to the libraries there? It's just not possible?
<hyper_ch> you cannot symlink to a fat partition
<DaBeowulf> But I can read and write to it O_o
<DaBeowulf> ah but not the other way and that or something like it is the catch here?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: yes, but the way it stores files doesn't allow you to set unix-like permissions or symbolic links on it
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: the files don't even have their owner and group
<DaBeowulf> I would ditch Win completely if I was not going to a LAN next saturday..
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you're into anime?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: yes, not fanatically though
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: more into manga
<unikon> im gonna go offline for a bit to do some testing  bbl if i need more help
<cornelius> hi
<TheSheep> hi cornelius
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: all the same.. :) btw, got a new guestbook entry
<slow-motion> hallo
<cornelius> someone speaking german in here ? ;-)
<TheSheep> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaBeowulf> I just <3 how I never have to reboot and my whole RAM can get used and Doom3 performs so much better than in Win98SE(k that's not supported by ID for a reason most likely :P) on the same hardware that it is unbelievable.
<cornelius> thanks a lot
<DaBeowulf> I'm german. :D
<hyper_ch> I'm not German but I understand most of it ;)
<cornelius> sehr schln:)
<cornelius> i try to improve my english
<TheSheep> bbl, Jakie Chan in tv :)
<DaBeowulf> hot asian ladies ftw =o
<DaBeowulf> I got to cut down on that gamer lingo and its abbreviations in here.
<DaBeowulf> Anyway thanks for trying to help.
<DaBeowulf> Ha I'll try only copying the whole UT2k4 System dir to my tiny Xubuntu partition and adjust the pathes in the ini. :)
<bulio> how can I unmount my drive /dev/hda5?
<bulio> I think thunar keeps disallowing me to
<hyper_ch> bulio: close all apps that access it
<hyper_ch> and then in a terminal:   sudo umount /dev/hda5
<bulio> its a storage partition
<bulio> I tried umount
<bulio> doesnt allow me to unmount it
<bulio> device is busy
<hyper_ch> did you do what I said?
<bulio> how do I close thunar?
<bulio> its the only thing accessing it
<hyper_ch> close it
<Smygis> bulio, I had the same issue, There is a bug someware. For me it went away after some update.
<Smygis> Atleast i think it whas the same issue
<bulio> I update in synaptic or apt-get?
<hyper_ch> bulio: whatever you prefer... I prefer aptitude
<Smygis> Same thing
<bulio> ok
<bulio> I'll do an apt-get upgrade
<bulio> then reboot?
<hyper_ch> bulio: in the ocmmand line:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bulio> I did that
<hyper_ch> well, then a reboot isn't bad
<bulio> ok
<bulio> ill reboot now
<Smygis> :/
<Pumpernickel> You can just disable Thunar's auto-mounting feature.
<bulio> but I like the auto-mounting feature
<bulio> I just need to unmount it so that I can partition the drive
<bulio> I have 30GB of free space that must be merged with the 50GB paritition
<Pumpernickel> Then right-click on the drive's icon and there should be an option to do that.
<bulio> says I need to be root
<Pumpernickel> hm
<bulio> run thunar as root?
<hyper_ch> bulio:   sudo umount /dev/hda5
<bulio> tried it
<hyper_ch> oh ok
<ashtar> hello, how do I get rid of the transparency in icons on desktop?
<Pumpernickel> What does `lsof /dev/hda5` return?
<DaBeowulf> Hmm I had to link libstdc++.so.5 from /usr/lib32 as well and when I now try to run the game I get "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<Pumpernickel> It's expecting it to not be a symlink.
<DaBeowulf> ^ That when I try the AMD64 bin and the same error only with libSDL-1.2.so.0 when trying the normal bin
<DaBeowulf> Oh okay so I'll copy the files they link to there and name them what the links are called at the moment?
<Pumpernickel> Wait, where did you link it to?
<bulio> Pumpernickel, Thunar  4850 bulio   21r   DIR    3,5 4096    2 /media/hda5
<DaBeowulf> I used the commands found here: http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/comments/Unreal+Tournament+2004 (from bottom just above links)
<Pumpernickel> bulio: Kill that process and then try umounting the drive.
<DaBeowulf> ln -s /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 /home/stefan/Desktop/System/libstdc++.so.5 for instance
<bulio> killall thunar?
<Pumpernickel> bulio: Yeah.
<bulio> thunar: no process killed
<Pumpernickel> DaBeowulf: Sorry, I jumped to what I think was the wrong conclusion, originally.
<Pumpernickel> bulio: Thunar.
<bulio> oh
<Pumpernickel> Linux is case-sensitive.
<bulio> yeah
<bulio> worked
<bulio> thanks
<Pumpernickel> DaBeowulf: That error seems to occurr when the application is expecting the library to be the other of 32/64 bit.
<Pumpernickel> e.g; expecting a 64bit library, but finding a 32bit one.
<bulio> what would be the best partition editior to merge two partitions?
<Pumpernickel> GParted.
<bulio> I'm using it
<hyper_ch> bulio: but backup your data first
<bulio> but it won't allow me to add 32GB of unallocated space to /dev/hda5
<hyper_ch> bulio: both partitions must be unmounted
<bulio> must I make the unallocated space a partition first?
<bulio> hyper_ch, the unallocated nor hda5 is mounted
<Pumpernickel> bulio: The partitions would have to be sequential.
<bulio> what do you mean?
<Pumpernickel> |--hda5--|--free space--|
<hyper_ch> bulio: there must not be another partition between hda5 and the unallocatoed space
<Pumpernickel> As opposed to |--hda5--|--something else--|--free space--|
<bulio> there isnt right now
<bulio> it goes swap---/---unallocated----/dev/hda5
<hyper_ch> that should be ok
<bulio> but where is the option to extend hda5?
<bulio> wait, encompassing all the partitions is "extended", which is /dev/hda2
<bulio> it is the size of my harddisk
<hyper_ch> b ulio can't you modifi /dev/hda5/
<bulio> I think I need to partition the unallocated space first
<bulio> I'm partitioning it to ext3
<hyper_ch> bulio: right-click /dev/hda5
<hyper_ch> and then select resize/move
<bulio> I did
<hyper_ch> in gparted
<bulio> but it only allows me to go up to 50GB
<bulio> not 90 like it should
<hyper_ch> can you make a screenshot?
<DaBeowulf> Hmm so where would I go if I wanted to obtain the 64bit libstdc++.so.5 ?
<hyper_ch> DaBeowulf: http://package.ubuntu.com
<DaBeowulf> Thanks.
<bulio> screenshot in one second
<hyper_ch> but why are 64bit libararies needed?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: how you're coming along?
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, you rock....
<DaBeowulf> I dunno, it's a special amd64 bin as it seems.
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: that wasn't the question ;)
<vidd_laptop> im now happily typing away in my new blog
<hyper_ch> DaBeowulf: I doubt that they run on a 32bit os...
<bulio> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4388/lookxg8.png
<vidd_laptop> i had to purge the old...but it was only one entry...NBD
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: to your domain name, you also need to add the "www" otherwise the content of your IP shows ;)
<vidd_laptop> hrm....
<vidd_laptop> aliasing must be done
<DaBeowulf> Hmm, I'm on FF AMD64, not?
* vidd_laptop runs over to the apache config files
<bulio> see anything odd in the screenshot?
<hyper_ch> bulio: nope... it should display there preceeding free space
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: you'll manage
<bulio> so what could be wrong then?
<hyper_ch> bulio: no clue :) do you still have data on /dev/hda5?
<bulio> yes
<bulio> and I need it
<hyper_ch> bulio: do you have backups of that data?
<bulio> at present, no
<hyper_ch> bulio: then don't mess around with it
<bulio> so create a bew partition?
<hyper_ch> bulio: always have backups when messing around partition tables...
<bulio> *new
<hyper_ch> because if something messes up... the data is gone...
<hyper_ch> and once you have backups... you can easily also delete the /dev/hda5 one and create it new ;)
<bulio> yeah
<hyper_ch> but actually, I dunno why you can enlarge the partition....
<hyper_ch> but before you try anything, make backups
<bulio> I am
<hyper_ch> ;)
<hyper_ch> it's also good practice to make regular backups ;)
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, looks like im going to have to go googling for that fix,,,,
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: somewhere in the vhost section it should be set
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: but you'll find out ;)
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<vidd_laptop> eventually....
<hyper_ch> ;)
<vidd_laptop> *groan* =] 
<vidd_laptop> but all the better to LEARN from
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: google for:   apache2 domain alias   --> 1st result looks promising
<vidd_laptop> If everything went super smooth....waht would i have learned
<vidd_laptop> ill be back
<hyper_ch> did you use the howtoforge setup?
<vidd_laptop> [work is demanding my time
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, no....can you give me a link?
<hyper_ch> http://www.google.ch/search?q=apache2+domain+alias&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<adam0509> do someone know how to desactivate transparency using withour removing option composite ??
<adam0509> Because it's good to desactivate transparency before playing a game...
<maxamillion> adam0509: you can just go into the window manager tweaks settings in the settings manager and uncheck the check boxes about the transparency, play your game and then re-check when you are done
<adam0509> 1) They're is no "box" but only bar
<adam0509> 2) Panel use transparency too
<adam0509> (and panel don't have box but only bar)
<maxamillion> adam0509: oh ... huh, sure does ... my mistake
<DaBeowulf> Ha there seems to have been a FAQ somewhere that I missed.. I found a solution to my problem from the looks of it.
<DaBeowulf> Is it bad to try sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 when it already shipped with XubuntuFF(AMD64) just not in 64 bit?
<DaBeowulf> well and is it any good?
<stanks> hello
<maxamillion> hi
<DaBeowulf> lo o/
<stanks> i need some help with my sound card
<artabrahao> hi, when I type sudo su appears must be setuid root
<stanks> i was on ubuntu forums but everything i have found didn't solve the problem
<stanks> i can play mp3's, watch movies, etc. all with sound
<stanks> but when i run xdtv (for watching tv) there is no sound
<stanks> recording from xdtv saves sound too, but when i only watch tv there is nos sound
<stanks> i tried with latest realtek-linux-audiopack but again no sound in xdtv
<stanks> anyone have any idea about this
<maxamillion> artabrahao: why would you need to sudo su?
<maxamillion> stanks: there is probably just a setting in xdtv thats not pointing to the right sound device, that happened to me before with gxine
<vidd_laptop> stanks, is it possible that another app is grabbing your sound card?
<artabrahao> hi, when I type sudo su appears must be setuid root thing I user chmod in / in the wrong form
<stanks> vidd_laptop: no
<stanks> maxamillion: what setting? i didn't found anything where i can change alsa or oss or else
<maxamillion> artabrahao: why would you need to sudo su?
<maxamillion> stanks: i dunno, i've never used xdtv
<stanks> btw after i install and restart my comp mplayer starts without sound too (alsa set as deafult -ao)
<stanks> after i install realtek-linux-audiopack
<stanks> i have
<stanks> Card: HDA NVidia
<stanks> Chip: Realtek ALC888
<stanks> hmmm....i tried xdtv with oss but no sound again
<stanks> :(
<stanks> ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/snd
<stanks> ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/snd
<stanks> *** AUDIO DEVICE TYPE = oss
<stanks> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer
<stanks> snd_mixer_open: Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija
<stanks> *** MIXER DEVICE TYPE = oss
<maxamillion> !pastebin | stanks
<ubotu> stanks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stanks> sorry
<maxamillion> its ok
<artabrahao> to install some packages
<artabrahao> what is the default chmod for / ?
<stanks> xdtv is built with alsa
<stanks> and oss
<DaBeowulf> Okay here is an easy one: How does a full path specification look in Linux? >_<
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: /home/userName/Desktop/someFile.txt
<DaBeowulf> So just beginning with a slash?
<DaBeowulf> Damn I think I tried that..
<DaBeowulf> There's no C:\ equivalent?
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: / is the C:\ equivalent
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: / = root directory .... C:\ = some alienated stupid concept microsoft came up with that essentially translates to "root directory"
<DaBeowulf> And when I just end in a path that'd look like this /home or /home/
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: either will work
<maxamillion> DaBeowulf: /home/ is more formal though
<grazie> maxamillion: hi...I need to ask you about a couple of things...it's off topic...should I pm you?
<magic_ninja> !planeshift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> grazie: you can either pm me or just join #xubuntu-offtopic ... which ever you prefer
<Catoptromancy> .join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Catoptromancy> ar
<maxamillion> :P
#xubuntu 2007-06-10
<Rocito> Hi! I wanna setup a way to graphically ssh into a windows-box over the internet from my xubuntu box
<Rocito> anyone have relevant xp on the matter?
<aroo> I'd offer help but I've never done it with Windows
<Rocito> ah
<Rocito> could you point me in the right direction?
<Rocito> i'm sure it won't differ too much
<Rocito> aroo - a few lines up :)
<aroo> I'm not sure on the differences but I've used x11vnc and vncserver
<aroo> No clue if they are available on Windows
<Rocito> thanks aroo , i'll look it up. Know anything about PuTTy?
<aroo> Sorry Rocito for not checking this channel often, I know enough to ssh with it
<bulio> can I edit partitions with the xubuntu live/install CD?
<bulio> without actually installing Xubuntu
<Rocito> Ok thanks aroo, i think i'll use x11vnc to log into windows native 'desktop sharing' VNC server, it should work fine... .. . .. wishful thinking ;)
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone know where to find the irc channel for deli linux?
<odat> /join #ubuntu
<bulio|> I'm running an Xubuntu CD, and am trying to access my Desktop of a broken xubuntu install
<bulio|> I keep trying to access it, but it says permission denied
<bulio|> is there some way I can get into the desktop so that I can backup my files?
<bulio|> anyone?
<cliebow> bulio|, did you try to mount the hard drive with sudo?
<bulio|> cliebow: I'll try in a second
<Wolfcastle> greetings
<Wolfcastle> which is the best way to update xubuntu edgy? with aptitutde or from a cd?
<j1mc> Wolfcastle: i had a good experience with the GUI upgrade manager.
<Wolfcastle> you mean synaptic?
<j1mc> one thing... before you upgrade, can you make sure that you have the xubuntu-desktop meta-package installed.
<j1mc> Wolfcastle: no, there's a separate application.
<j1mc> not synaptic.
<j1mc> let me see if i can find the name of it.
<Wolfcastle> thanx
<j1mc> here is a link to a good site that should take you through it: http://preview.tinyurl.com/3d4kkg
<j1mc> (i've put the page in preview mode . . . via tinyurl)
<Wolfcastle> thank you :-)
<j1mc> yw.
<j1mc> check to make sure you have the xubuntu-desktop package installed.  :)
<j1mc> and do you have any automatix stuff installed?
<j1mc> Wolfcastle: ping  :)
<Wolfcastle> nop don't think i have automatix
<Wolfcastle> xubuntu-desktop yes i have it
<j1mc> ok.  you'd know if you have automatix installed.
<j1mc> sounds good.  :)  good luck!
<i-like-beans> How can you make it so X doesnt automatically run at start up and can be started and stopped manually?
<j1mc> you need to change your run level, i-like-beans
<cellofellow> i-like-beans: install sysv-rc-conf, open it in a terminal, and make it so that 'gdm' doesn't start on runlevel 2.
<i-like-beans> j1mc, thanks
<i-like-beans> cellofellow, thank you also I'll try that now
<j1mc> cellofellow: what about this: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<cellofellow> keep it on runlevel 3 so if you want to use it just do 'sudo init 3'
* cellofellow opens URL
<j1mc> editing /etc/inittab
<cellofellow> I like sysv-rc-conf
<j1mc> hmmm... ok.  i'll have to check that out.
<i-like-beans> And one other thing, what terminal command can I use to list the hardware I have?
<GrueTamer> lspci
<j1mc> lspci is a good one
<GrueTamer> lspci is like ls for hardware, i love it :)
<j1mc> cat /proc/meminfo will list your memory informatoin
<j1mc> cat /proc/cpuinfo will list cpu info
<i-like-beans> thanks again guys
<vidd> hyper_ch, can i bug ya again about wordpress?
<Catoptromancy> forgot command for bach to make a .txt log
<Catoptromancy> something like > file.txt
<j1mc> Catoptromancy: well, what are you trying to do?
<Catoptromancy> actually i got it
<j1mc> if you enter something like "cat /proc/cpuinfo > cpuinfo.txt" it will pipe the output of that command to that text file
<Catoptromancy> ya
<vidd> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> *wave* everyone
<cellofellow> particularly Vidd
<vidd> cellofellow, check my blog:
<cellofellow> viid.blogspot.com?
<vidd> http://vidd.us/wordpress
<Eagle_101> !ntfs
<vidd> cellofellow, new post updated
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cellofellow> vidd ok
<Eagle_101> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cellofellow> I have a file with lots of ^M stuff, isn't that DOS format? How do I  convert that?
<bulio|> how do I install pidgin on xubuntu?
<bulio|> only gaim is in the repos
<cellofellow> go to vidds download page, he has a deb package of pidgin on their
<cellofellow> vidd: right? ^^
<bulio|> ok
<cellofellow> try packages.debian.org maybe.
<cellofellow> Use Sid (Unstable) packages in Ubuntu.
<bulio|> how do I have Xubuntu automatically mount a drive?
<vidd> cellofellow, yes
<vidd> vidd.us/downloads
<cellofellow> vidd: nice blog. Needs a theme. ;)
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> like my site? or have you not looked?
<cellofellow> bulio|: if it's internal, add it to fstab. If it's removable, set up Volume Management (Apps -> Settings -> File Manager -> Advanced (Tab) -> Configure Volume Management (Hyperlink).
<cellofellow> vidd: surfing about
<bulio|> cellofellow: its internal
<vidd> cellofellow, i was refering to the look...there isnt much content yet
<cellofellow> surfing around rather
<bulio|> and finally, how do I change ownership of said drive to a certain user?
<vidd> jester45 set it up for me...
<cellofellow> bulio|: what /dev file and what FS
<bulio|> I want my user to have read/write access to it
<cellofellow> bulio|: all in /etc/fstab
<cellofellow> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cellofellow> sorry I am not an expert on fstab
<bulio|> /dev/hda7
<cellofellow> vidd: Virtural :( Virtual
<vidd> woops...
* vidd cant type
<cellofellow> where'd you get the HTML theme?
<cellofellow> template thing
<cellofellow> or is it powered by Drupal or something?
<vidd> come to #viddandme ...jester45 made it...he'd be the one to ask
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> sweet stuff. 300000 mbit line + no bandwidth limit
<cellofellow> how much $$$?
<bulio|> and finally, how do I change ownership of a drive to a certain user?
<bulio|> chown -R /mnt/storage?
<cellofellow> it's the uid=number option
<cellofellow> in fstab
<cellofellow> as much as I know about it
<vidd> cellofellow, the site is not complete...the info is not yet "accuracy proofed"
<cellofellow> oh, I see, just a bunch of filler text.
<vidd> yes
<vidd> cellofellow, Jester45 said he got the theme from "somewhere on google"
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> uses divs and CSS for layout, that's good.
<Jester45> yea i dont remember where
<Jester45> i searched for 3 column
<Jester45> err more "3 column html "
<cellofellow> no worries
<vidd> cellofellow, you want some space?
<cellofellow> I'm good with what I have now, but if you don't mind I may like some later. :)
<vidd> np...special "discounted" rates...to all the good ppl that have and will help me out
* vidd wanted to donate server space to the xubuntu.org site...but i dont know if they acually pay to be hosted....
<bulio|> vidd: you only have pidgin 2.0 on your site?
<bulio|> not 2.0.1?
<Jester45> yea... i found that one a while ago
<vidd> no...didnt know they updated it ;9
<vidd> :(
<bulio|> oh :P
<Jester45> vidd is that the one i found
<bulio|> it should be fine for now
<vidd> bulio|, uploading new 2.0.1-1 deb now
<vidd> upload complete
<AlexC> vidd, uploads interest me
<vidd> bulio|, you done downloading the old one? or did you abort?
<vidd> AlexC, check out my downloads site then..... www.vidd.us/downloads
<AlexC> hmm US, you say
<AlexC> i am australian
<cellofellow> vidd is Pennsylvanian.
<vidd> that is ok...you have my permission to view my site
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> cellofellow, .... SHHHH dont tell EVERYONE!!!!!
<vidd> =] 
<cellofellow> sorry >:)
<BFTD> I'm from California
<AlexC> what is mini.iso?
<vidd> BFTD, sorry to hear that
<AlexC> lol
<vidd> AlexC, it is the alt-alt cd....
<vidd> lets you install any of the (*)buntu's from the internewt
<BFTD> haha
<cellofellow> sweet
<BFTD> I think its a cool state but we should move this topic to #xubuntu-offtopic
<magic_ninja> i wonder why i got banned from winehq, i havn't said anything in there for over 2 weeks
<BFTD> magic_ninja it happens
<AlexC> maybe it's your name
<magic_ninja> magic_ninja?
<AlexC> they night think your a 1337 n1nj4
<AlexC> and be scared of your 1337 skillz
<cellofellow> hello Napoleon Dynamite.
<magic_ninja> does anyone know who runs the channel
<j1mc> magic_ninja: why do you want to know who runs the channel?
<AlexC> chanserv obviously
<AlexC> lol
<vidd> j1mc, probably to request to be un banned
<test3r> hey if you goto boot up the livecd and it just dumps you at "BusyBox built in shell (ash). bin/sh  can't access TTY: job control turned off" , what are you supposed to do at that point?
<j1mc> vidd: oh, i thought he meant this channel.
<test3r> would it b best to try a 3.5" tux version with taht box?
<test3r> or will Any tux work on it ?  if xubuntu couldt even make a VC, tux might be a bad option
<vidd> j1mc, just a hunch....based on what he was saying
<j1mc> vidd: i think you're right
<j1mc> test3r: i'm not sure i understand your problem.
<j1mc> is "tux" a linux distribution?
<test3r> well see i try to boot the live CD of Xubuntu 704 right?
<j1mc> ok
<vidd> test3r, did you run a check on the cd to make sure it is not corrupt?
<test3r> and it just dumps you at "BusyBox built in shell (ash). bin/sh  can't access TTY: job control turned off" , what are you supposed to do at that point?
<test3r> thats pretty much my problem.
<test3r> its kinda large.
<test3r> ?
<test3r> =x
<j1mc> can you describe the computer's specs?
<test3r> are you a kernel hacker?
<test3r> it is a POS very old box.
<test3r> i cant rly
<test3r> as i cant lspci
<test3r> ...
<vidd> how much ram?
<test3r> 240.
<test3r> PC100
<test3r> (i just put it in.)
<vidd> is that enough to run live?
<j1mc> 240mb?
<test3r> wel it runs on 128
<magic_ninja> j1mc: i would like to know who runs the channel so i can go about getting myself unbanned because i don't believe there is a reason for it
<test3r> ive installed with 128
<magic_ninja> its a pain
<Jester45> a live cd of xubuntu need 128 to run and 192 to install
<magic_ninja> 128 isn't much ram
<test3r> but then again ive installed slack from floppy
<Jester45> at least that what they say
<test3r> so im not sure it matters
<magic_ninja> Jester45: not if u strip down the install
<j1mc> Jester45: those are old specs.  it needs more than 192 to run the live cd.
<vidd> test3r, try turning off acpi
<test3r> i have ~248 MB of PC100 RAM in it
<test3r> acpi said it needed force
<j1mc> test3r: i recommend trying out the alternate install cd if you want to install xubuntu on that machine
<test3r> would it make a dif if i cut it out altogether from bootline of the livecd?
<vidd> i would try it...
<test3r> you think it will be able to bring up a terminal, then?
<vidd> and if that dont work, use the alt or the mini cd
<test3r> kus it coulnt launch TTY to set itself up.
<test3r> OK i will look up the argument to boot without acpi
<Jester45> j1mc, well... i tried feisty on a 120mb live cd so... is the "new" rating pertaining to gusty
<vidd> if the alt cd cant boot...you might have to try an "alternative install method"
<test3r> well the box might not even b able to run X all that gr8 neway
<test3r> and all im gana do is throw snort on it neway
<test3r> .
<test3r> shouldi jus minimalslack it?
<j1mc> Jester45: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2007-April/003509.html
<vidd> if you are comfy with slack...then by all means
<j1mc> apparently there are some exceptions?  :)
<test3r> is the rate of boot any higher on old-old-end machines?
<test3r> vidd?
<test3r> using slak install from floppy?  i got it to work on a 16MB ram compaq
<test3r> but that doesnt mean its totaly gana boot
<test3r> ..
<test3r> and its got 98 on it that i could tweek
<vidd> if anything, i would imagine older machines might take longer to boot because cd roms, and other hardware are not designed to run as fast as newer stuff
<Jester45> linux is more tweakable than 98
<cellofellow> Universal Boot CD may help.
<test3r> tru.  youd think it would b reasonalbe fast too it has PC100 in it- must have a descent AMD it looked like an AMD board when i was upgrading the ram
<j1mc> test3r: what processor type/speed does this computer have?
* vidd needs to hit the rack....got work in the am
<test3r> im not even sure lets see if i can boot up win98 still - i had to switch my internal PCI cables to get the CD rom to be bootable-from
<test3r> l8ers
<test3r> the machine is so old- that on systems BIOS chck stuffs - it counts the ram 3 times
<test3r> BOOT FAILURE
<test3r> insert sys disk and press enter
<test3r> nope
<test3r> this box is  jakt
<test3r> only one oter hope for it now.
<AlexC> flash bios
<AlexC> put linuxbios on it or something
<AlexC> or update existing bios
<test3r> yeah no joke there, man. now it says same thing it is only thing on pci cord
<test3r> i now have a good suspiciion
<test3r> thisboard can only boot from PCI1
<test3r> it wont boot from 2 it seems.
<test3r> Yes
<test3r> thisis the case
<test3r> it is very, very , very, very , LOL
<test3r> VERY old
<test3r> =(
<test3r> im not even sure slack can handl this one.  ima try get HDD on IDE1.master and the CD on IDE1.slave
<AlexC> get a historic distro, they are always fun
<test3r> yeah now im thinkin, slak11 migt even b too much 4 it.  can u recommend one, Alex?
<Jester45> test3r, how about a cli-only?
<test3r> yeah cli is fine- thats what slack is when you start from floppy
<test3r> i cant get these both on a PCI tho
<test3r> slave is the inside connect yes?
<test3r> master is the farthest
<test3r> from the mobo connect
<test3r> ?
<test3r> the physical connect head if you are doing cableselect
<test3r> i think i see the prob now the HDD is jumpered longways i ned to maek it master
<test3r> right dow the middle mas w/slave
<test3r> btw its Pentium2 , 350Mhrz
<test3r> it just now started up as HDD master CD slave
<test3r> for the first time in its existance.
<AlexC> i have one of those
<AlexC> but i took out the ram
<AlexC> and graphics
<AlexC> so it doesn't run that well
<test3r> ok i got 256(248)MB RAM,  and the chipset is an intel i440BX it claims
<test3r> running memtest. i just got "could not find kernel: H" from the UBUNTU disk
<AlexC> mine is an IBM personal computer 300gl
<test3r> sometimes i have luck with one not the other so i try ubuntu too
<AlexC> mine doesn't run live cds from 6.10 onwards
<test3r> but i know that disk is fine.  this computer is quite picky, indeed.
<test3r> oh yeah?  hmmmmm maybe i should try 606 then?
<AlexC> it worked for me
<AlexC> that computer isn't running anymore though
<AlexC> i got an AMD 1.3GHZ
<AlexC> now
<test3r> aw crud- it bit the big circuit in the sky?
<AlexC> huh?
<test3r> i just had an NEC monitor, a MultiSync , that I had for years, burn out on me
<test3r> used it for 10 yrs or more i bet.
<AlexC> lol
<AlexC> i had an IBM monitor, it caught alight
<test3r> like , on Fire?
<test3r> chit! thats one of my biggest fears because Im always working with these old computers in, here, in my basement
<test3r> i always make sure i got a drink close by
<test3r> andnot spirits lol
<Jester45> :)
<test3r> "here fire,have some 80 proof liquer"
<Jester45> well it *might* save some of the computer if you could get some water quickly after
<jrsims> I just ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and restarted. but everything looks the same?
<jrsims> I had edgy
<Jester45> and thats if the water doesnt break it also because the liquor wouldnt instaly burn... so it might give you a second but then its a bigger fire after that
<test3r> hahahaha, yeah id say liquor would be the bad choice to put out a computer fire with
<test3r> my objective with throwing my drink at it is just to keep anything Else from burning
<test3r> like, the house
<test3r> u can buy a new puter a LOT cheaper
<jrsims> hey, any xubuntu users here?
<Jester45> idk some computer are pricey and some house are cheap :)
<jrsims> I just ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and restarted. but everything looks the same?
<test3r> there miht be some of them lurking about, jrsims
<test3r> ;)
<Jester45> jrsims, did you edit your sources.list and apt-get update
<Pumpernickel> Imagine that... Xubuntu users in #xubuntu.
<jrsims> ah... no
<test3r> =O  !!!!! Wait ? Where am I ?
<test3r> =D
<jrsims> so the steps to upgrade from edgy to feisty are???
<test3r> i usedthe cd
<Jester45> edit /etc/sources/.list and change your current version to feisty or edgy then apt-get update
<Jester45> then you can dist-upgrade
<jrsims> weird. So what was apt doing when I ran dist-upgrade without changing sources?
<Jester45> yea change all the edgy words in the sources.list to feisty then update and youll be ready
<Jester45> trying to get the lasted edgy stuff
<jrsims> so really, dist-upgrade doesn't really come in to play anywhere?
<Jester45> dist-upgrade is just a smarter way of upgrade
<jrsims> how is it different?
<jrsims> and should I always use that then?
<Jester45> it does if you changinf versions or kernel
<Pumpernickel> You can also use the update-manager.  It's actually recommended over apt-get now - seems it has better conflict and dependency tracking.
<jrsims> ok, well i will use update-manager
<test3r> if updatemanager doesnt work too
<Jester45> jrsims, the only time you need to use it is when apt- says some some upgrades are held back
<test3r> you can always boot recovery
<test3r> and try cli options
<Pumpernickel> It also shouldn't crash, which was an issue around Dapper->Edgy.
<test3r> such as apt-get
<jrsims> ok
<jrsims> looks like I need to quit everything to run this. so thanks for the help, and see ya later!
<test3r> update-manager? heck the screensaver goes with the updates going in here
<test3r> id b tempted to actually run something else.
<Jester45> :)
<test3r> ;p
<Jester45> i do untill it starts installing
<Jester45> but when its downloading i do things
<Jester45> but course now with my l33t skills i have seprate partitions and just upgrade with cd + dcript
<test3r> yeah you shouldnt have the pak up its actualy updating by install at the sam time. just downloading pax obviously isnt changing anything
<Jester45> script*
<test3r> why dont u jus get ur pax out of ur /var/apt/cache ?
* test3r np> maaazystarrrrrrrrr
<Jester45> ??? using a script is better because you get the newest stuff
<test3r> OK im confused- are you making a test install on the other partition? what IS the point of the other partition? and how is that dif than the live cd? and why is new better than stable?
<Jester45> its simple first, edit sources.list to include all wanted repos second apt-get update
<Jester45> third, remove unwanted things. forth install wanted things. and last update
<Jester45> new is better because you get new stuff. at lease for me
<Jester45> and... i use the alt cd because its simpler and faster
<test3r> it could b Faster.
<test3r> if i had a number sequence i could put at boot prompt
<Jester45> and the point is that i can keep many configs and /home stuff but yet can have a fresh install
<Jester45> no im saying that i dont upgrade to new versions
<Jester45> i use a cd to install
<test3r> oicu have your /home and other app specific dirs on the other partition
<test3r> and the first is the os
<test3r> yeah i was thinking about doing that, then i went with the complete other dist option on this notebook.
<Jester45> but i use a 2nd partition to store stuff that i dont want to format so that after the upgrade its like i have a fresh system but with my configs still there
<test3r> so it has XP, xubuntu, and nubuntu on it's HDD.
<Jester45> nubuntu ?
<test3r> yes - it's for security auditing of networks.
<Jester45> net ubuntu ?
* kalikiana has two 5gb root partitions and some ~30gb partitions for data, one might be home. That's easy. :D
<test3r> ithink its short for network buntu yes
<test3r> uses flux
<test3r> i had to hak grub manually and pass it a UUID for it to start up
<test3r> After managing to get it onto the hdd
<test3r> because the installer is, well, non-existant.
<Jester45> this is a stupid question probley but gusty has a live cd right? i just figured i would after before searching for it
<test3r> but thats the way it should be honestly. if you cant get that up and going, you shouldnt be using the tools On it probably
<test3r> dunno
<test3r> do you mean Gutsy?
<test3r> gutsy gibbon>?
<test3r> i tested with 610 and my gForce 2 was broke with that one i still dont know why they must have figured it out though
<Jester45> yea
<test3r> we chkt and chkt in here
<test3r> =)
<test3r> hark!@ MEMTEST86 is almost complete
<test3r> ill test 606 like someone was saying
<test3r> i was thinking about hark then i thought UHARC then i thought of HVAC. - u know - forthelongest time, because of doom, i thought HVAC were computers
<test3r> no idea why. kus it always says UHARC on the cases dont it?
<test3r> where the Heck did i get that from? honestly.
<Jester45> !info quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14-6 (feisty), package size 414 kB, installed size 1264 kB
* Jester45 is going to quota himself to 1b per day 
<test3r> one bite?  ;p
<test3r> i took yours ahd his bites today, man whooooaaaa
<test3r> two trashed hotdogs, two helpings beans
<test3r> and these cheesey hash brown potatoes homemade
<test3r> oooooooooo
<test3r> =x
<test3r> my family can throw a party.
<test3r> it was my lil cousins 16th.
<test3r> surprise party actualy Worked, heh
<test3r> ok i got 606 ubuntu desk to try first, then i got a 606 alt Xu, too
<test3r> woot loading kernel
<test3r> thats a nice Step Up from not finding it at all.
<test3r> i wonder what the big difference is between 606 and 704 that would cause it not to work
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> xfce whent to a newer major version version
<test3r> yeah, that is true. but the cd couldnt even load the kernel
<test3r> it didnt even get to a vid driver
<Jester45> new kernels also
<test3r> oo?    =/   huh!  well crud, so now the old machines have to use the older versions, huh?
<Jester45> edgy was 6.17 and now its 6.20
<test3r> oh man
<test3r> u should see the res
<test3r> LOL the icon i the size of y fist
<test3r> um it might be a bad idea putting this on here.
<test3r> it looks like crap inside X   =(
<test3r> maybe its not using the intel driver tho. but i didnt see an i400 driver
<test3r> well acording to the xorg.conf that is in /filesystem of the livecd, it is using the i740 driver
<test3r> theother chipset must b what was on the mobo itself
<test3r> 640x480@60hrz   =(((  i cant even see the "next" btn on the installer
<test3r> bollox
<Jester45> why dont you use the alternative installer? its much faster
<test3r> yeah now im trying that actually 606 xubuntu
<test3r> can i resize fat32 with that?
<test3r> with the manual partition option?
<Jester45> should
<test3r> or did it even exist on 606?
<Jester45> it did
<test3r> k
<Jester45> i love aXXo
<Chikubu> hello pplz
<Jester45> hi
<Chikubu> im getting fatal error near end of install, unable to install GRUB in (hd0) - - executing 'grub-install (hdo)' failed.
<Chikubu> system wont boot after this, tried reinstall from live cd, same error
<test3r> do you have anoter linux installed already?
<Chikubu> no
<Jester45> o yea... can anyone here tell me how to test bandwidth from the cli.... i tried wget but im not sure where i should download to get full speed
<Chikubu> but win98 is
<test3r> it Should b find with win98 no problems at all
<Chikubu> how can i launch grub manualy, were does it park
<Jester45> well... it seems like you didnt install it
<Chikubu> is it on cd
<Jester45> because it failed to execute the install
<test3r> the directory   /var/cache/apt   is where it might be right after it has just tried to install
<test3r> if you can get to root
<test3r> and cp that pak into ur hdd
<test3r> then root into your install
<test3r> u can get it on ^ ^
<test3r> put it in the same spot
<test3r> then when you run for it to install that pack, it will get it off there
<Chikubu> its not in /apt
<test3r> oh wait the connect isnt the prob- my bad, b
<test3r> not right now
<test3r> immediately after it has been installed / tried to install
<test3r> not so sure about the Tried part, there
<Chikubu> which was just then
<test3r> but its a good chance
<test3r> why dont you just get the pack while running thelive cd
<test3r> is there a way to set it up from there, or get it....,,, hmmmm
<Pumpernickel> You can run grub-install from the cd.  If it doesn't install, it should at least give a useful error.
<test3r> , heh, see i knew it was something i wasnt thinking about correctly
<test3r> and pumpernickel, it will effect the HDD then, and not just the ram, at that point?
<Chikubu> ok let me try off the cd
<test3r> do you have to pass it anything before?
<Chikubu> help system needs some work dead links everywhere
<Pumpernickel> Before, no, just run it.  It will affect the HDD, once you confirm what you want done.
<Chikubu> can u use Thunar to mount a cd
<Chikubu> does live cd mount cd as /mnt/cdrom ?
<test3r> yeah- go in and do "ls"
<test3r> er not itself
<test3r> thats once its going
<test3r> im not even sure if this install is worth saving thats on this computer im working on
<Chikubu> doh its just cdrom, i was making it complicated
<test3r> ~4g win98 install...   it has some Gator thing on the TASKbar
<test3r> blelch.  and like 83MB of junk on root
<test3r> recovered docs
<test3r> i prob shouldnt even have the thing connected to my net  =9
<test3r> avg 7.5 just upgraded the version 6 that was on this win98 box in ~2min and a reboot.
<zoidberg> hey guys
<zoidberg> how can you make a perl script run at login?
<logmein> how things going, anyone need anything?
<zoidberg> logmein, i need something
<zoidberg> how do i run a script on login
<zoidberg> ?
<logmein> under menu >> settings >> auto started applications
<logmein> zoidberg: trying to get beryl up or such?
<zoidberg> no this lil perl script that starts the YAB adesklet on startup
<unikon> hey have any of you ever had a problem with trying to log in to Xubuntu where you put in the user id and password yet it takes you back to the login screen
<Kjellviz> on a 20gb hdd install, 2gb for swap and the rest ext3, does that sound bout ok ?
<Catoptromancy> why would you need 2gb for swap
<Kjellviz> dunno, its what pclinuxos set up as swap on a previous install
<Kjellviz> 2,8gb to be exact
<Catoptromancy> hmm
<Catoptromancy> well i guess it couldnt hurt
<Catoptromancy> probably better
<logmein> how much ram you got?
<logmein> not so much swap that's a bit too much
<logmein> shouldn't ever need more than about one gig of swap
<Kjellviz> i think it has 256mb
<logmein> and that's only so you can do advanced suspension and hibernation features
<Kjellviz> might even be 128
<logmein> for regular desktop use x2 the ram it has but stop at 1gig
<Kjellviz> ok
<logmein> so 256 use 512 swap
<Kjellviz> i made 2gb now :P
<logmein> and it won't be exact because it sizes it so you get max performance out of hard drive space for the file system type
<Kjellviz> but i guess it doesent hurt
<Kjellviz> its not like i need the space for something else
<logmein> I'm using so far 11G and that's with a shitload of installer files, movies, pictures etc
<logmein> I also tend to use dev files for compiling a lot
<Kjellviz> this comp will be used for surfing only
<logmein> Kjellviz: you can do a lot of stuff with 256mb
<Kjellviz> ye, but it will be used for surfing only ^^
<logmein> heh
<Kjellviz> its a old laptop that the family uses around the house for surfing
<Kjellviz> nothing else
<Kjellviz> im most curious bout how my wlan will be working
<Pumpernickel> unikon: What video card does that system have?
<logmein> kjellviz: this guide might be helpful for you http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308
<logmein> kjellviz: lot of firefox things and hardrive adjustment tweaks
<unikon> pumpenickel the vid card hasnt been an issue
<logmein> Kjellviz: what does lspci say about your wireless interface?
<unikon>  its an internal vid
<Pumpernickel> unikon: What maker?
<Kjellviz> logmein: dunno im still struggling with install (but i got it working in pclinuxos using ndiswrapper)
<Pumpernickel> (I'm just thinking of bug 68291.)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68291 in xserver-xorg-video-tdfx "GDM Restarts after Desktop loads while using tdfx driver" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68291
<Kjellviz> the partitioner has problems with my hdd for some reason
<logmein> Kjellviz: well grab ndiswrapper from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/ and compile it, the one in repository is ancient
<logmein> they also have a list of cards and what driver to use so grab the windows one and install it with wine which again might want to go to winehq to get: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/feisty/wine_0.9.38~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb
<Kjellviz> aha thanks!
<Kjellviz> does the newer version have graphical interface ?
<Kjellviz> cos it did in pclinuxos
<logmein> you don't need a graphical interface if it takes only 3 commands to get going lmao
<Kjellviz> ye i know
<Kjellviz> but ive had SO much troubles getting it to work before
<Kjellviz> since im linux illiterate
<Kjellviz> :P
<logmein> just remember -i -m modprobe restart
<logmein> then fiddle with the wireless switch
<Kjellviz> this graphical thingy in pclos was a breeze, it asked for my win driver, installed it and boom i was online
<Kjellviz> daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, the installer partitioner in fiesty sux
<Kjellviz> argh
<Pumpernickel> What's the problem?
<Kjellviz> it keeps giving me errors that it cant mount a partition
<Kjellviz> and if there has been a previous installation of linux on the hdd
<Kjellviz> using the "use the whole hdd" will give me a grub error when booted after install
<Pumpernickel> Grub can be reinstalled and reconfigured during the Feisty install - that shouldn't be an issue.
<Pumpernickel> As for mounting the partitions, you're probably facing bug 107259.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<Kjellviz> its the grub that is installed during feisty install that gives the error
<Pumpernickel> What's the error message?
<Kjellviz> ive had error 15 and error 24
<Kjellviz> now the partitioner gave me error "failed creating ext3 filesystem on partition 1 on SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)
<Kjellviz> freely translated from swedish though
<Kjellviz> and its not a scsi disk, its a laptop
<Pumpernickel> Grub error 24 isn't good.
<Pumpernickel> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors
<Kjellviz> yep know
<Kjellviz> a reinstalled fixed it though =\
<logmein> ah yeah I had same problem since I improperly installed over windows ntfs partition
<logmein> think it thought I was trying to dual boot or something
<Kjellviz> ye
<Kjellviz> only this was when pclinuxos was installed previously
<Kjellviz> not windwos
<Kjellviz> but same thing
<logmein> just do it manually, specify which is / directory, tell it format all them, and set it to 512 swap :)
<Kjellviz> ye that failed as well
<Kjellviz> it could not create ext3 on the partition i chose
<Kjellviz> for some fubar reason
<Kjellviz> btw, i cant set it to format swap partition, but thats normal innit ?
<cybane> Anyone ever used an SD card with the TI7xx1 cardreader with xubuntu?
<Kjellviz> finally, the installer is getting on :)
<logmein> cybane: most SD card readers are hard to get working on linux but I have one in my lappy never got working, do you know where I could check to see if its possible to use it for something?
<Catoptromancy> all my card readers work
<Catoptromancy> I dont know what kind it is
<Catoptromancy> 8 in 1
<highvoltage> mine works on laptop though
<logmein> I bought one of those dv9000t from hp
<logmein> so far its been fine, just that damn sd card reader
<logmein> I was hoping to get it working since my mother has this old digital camera that gtkcam can't get working because of its proprietary usb interface
<Kjellviz> vmware maybe ?
<Kjellviz> for the cam i mean
<Kjellviz> anyone got any idea why firefox refuses to "remember my password (read: accept the cookie) from hotmail when i choose "keep my name and password" as a login option ?
<Kjellviz> ive got accept all cookies on
<cybane> logmein: I check teh intarwebs
<logmein> Kjellviz: hmm do you have a master password perhaps?
<Kjellviz> logmein: its not the firefox option im trying to use
<logmein> Kjellviz: oh don't let cookies handle your logins let firefox do it
<Kjellviz> logmein: when logging in, i can choose to stay logged in
<Kjellviz> but i wish to let cookies do it
<Kjellviz> ^^
<logmein> Kjellviz: what for? you just gonna get hacked by weird flash java exploits
<Kjellviz> i want to be autologged in when i open the link
<Kjellviz> sure, im not to worried about that
<Kjellviz> if they wanna hack they are welcome to steal my spam ><
<logmein> Kjellviz: hmm well if firefox can remember the login information there might be a way to get it to send extra option of enter button
<logmein> Kjellviz: nah that's how you get spam :P
<Kjellviz> firefox does remember it (after using a little hack)
<Kjellviz> logmein: allrite, got xubuntu installed on the laptop now
<Kjellviz> now begins the fun part
<Kjellviz> getting wireless up n running =(
<logmein> what card is it though
<Kjellviz> linksys
<logmein> ah crap
<Kjellviz> but as sais
<Kjellviz> said*
<logmein> I had bad run in with linksys wireless card when I was first getting into linux
<Kjellviz> i got it working using ndiswrapper and win driver in pclos
<logmein> ok but what does lspci report about it?
<Kjellviz> broadcom bcm4318
<logmein> can you give me the exact line output?
<Kjellviz> ok sec
<kjellvi1> 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<logmein> ooh interesting
<Kjellviz> thats it
<Kjellviz> really ?
<Kjellviz> ^^
<logmein> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_b/ read the second listing 2.
<Kjellviz> ye
<logmein> I'd still suggest grabbing latest ndiswrapper even though that tester didn't, lot of fixes on performance
<Kjellviz> well i was just about to
<Kjellviz> but compiling aint exactly my cup of tea ><
<Kjellviz> was hoping there was a .deb for it hehe
<logmein> oh trust me compiling it is the easy way lol
<Kjellviz> it will be when i understand the concept of it
<logmein> I must have screwed up in every way imaginable then I got wireless going on my brothers laptop in under a minute
<Kjellviz> bout now im just copy/pasting commands
<logmein> just ./configure make sudo su make install
<Kjellviz> sudo su ?
<logmein> read the install or readme text file though just to make sure
<logmein> yeah gives you root prompt
<Kjellviz> ok
<logmein> instead of typing sudo for dozen of commands
<logmein> most beginners don't know what requires root privs so report errors about it that is why most refer to a command as sudo inclined
<Kjellviz> that last sentence was greek to me ><
<Kjellviz> ohhh off to a good start
<Kjellviz> errormessage during unpacking the tar.bz
<Kjellviz> just my kind of luck
<logmein> Kjellviz: right click it and choose extract here
<logmein> there are millions of text commands to uncompress something so I never bother
<logmein> oh and for starts you might want zip, cabextract, rar, 7z compression formulas added
<logmein> so you don't have to figure out why something won't extract later on
<Kjellviz> ok ?
<Kjellviz> is it needed for this install ?
<logmein> most likely not
<logmein> yeah those files aren't zipped
<Kjellviz> ok then its not needed =P
<logmein> suit yourself
<Kjellviz> when i get online
<Kjellviz> im done
<Kjellviz> thats all i need on this comp
<logmein> okie dokie then
<logmein> Kjellviz: this looks pretty kool for web browsing https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4521
<Kjellviz> blah pastebin is fubar, got a alternative ?
<logmein> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<logmein> ubuntu's private finest pastebin at your disposal :P
<kjellvi1> =D
<kjellvi1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24969/
<kjellvi1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24972/
<alleweder> i having a weard problem with xubuntu, when i open a terminal screen i get logout.
<alleweder> command line is a basic ellement i would like to use.
<grazie> alleweder: Is that launching from the menu? Have you tried launching Terminal from alt+f2? Can you get a virtual console, ctrl+alt+f1?
<alleweder> mmmm i just found out that if i lok at the add software, there is not the therminal installed.
<alleweder> looks like defautl there is not a terminal in the menu.
<alleweder> mmm i got kicked off again grazie.
<alleweder> so alt f2 is not realy working. :-)
<grazie> :(
<alleweder> i am now working on the add/remove applications.
<grazie> ctrl+alt+f1?
<alleweder> and there i can add the terminal. ( very weard that it is not installed default).
<TheSheep> alleweder: there was a bug in xubuntu terminal that make it kill X on some intel cards
<alleweder> ok thanks TheSheep. in my system there is indeed a intel video card.
<alleweder> i am using a old Dell GX150 system to make a small home server.
<alleweder> http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1
<logmein> TheSheep: can you show me more of that bug? my friend was going to try out xubuntu and he uses an intel card
<alleweder> THis was the artical that did give some inspiration to me.
<grazie> alleweder: been trying to search launchpad for quite a while, but it looks like it's on a go slow :(
<alleweder> sorry grazie i do not get your remark,
<alleweder> do you mean that you do have a problem installing ?.
<alleweder> ctrl+alt+f1 is working ok
<TheSheep> logmein: bug #114124
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114124 in xfce4-terminal "Xubuntu 7.04 xserver crashes when launching terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114124
<logmein> TheSheep: alrighty thx
<alleweder> thanks, this is indeed the bug i have.
<alleweder> ok this sound maybe as a stupid question, but how do i run the gnome2 terminal once i have it installed ?.
<TheSheep> alleweder: gnome-terminal
<alleweder> brb
<logmein> xub xub!
<logmein> :)
<Kjellviz> i want xubuntu to automatically log on to a default user on boot, where can i find the settings for that ?
<TheSheep> Kjellviz: system->login window settings
<Kjellviz> TheSheep: cannot find that, but ive installed swedish language (but cant see anything that resembles that in swedish)
<Kjellviz> forget, got it sorted
<logmein> I applied this theme to xubuntu but now webpages look like crap http://img460.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2007061003483qd4.png how do I fix that?
<logmein> well bye peoples I gotta go kick some ass on tremulous :)
<logmein> but before I go...
<logmein> xub xub! (^_^) 'O
<Kjellviz> whats the "gedit" command in xubuntu ?
<hyper_ch> Kjellviz: ???
<hyper_ch> Kjellviz: what is the gedit command?
<Kjellviz> command for graphically editing a file
<Kjellviz> its gedit in ubuntu
<Kjellviz> gnome edit i guess
<Kjellviz> forget i remember now, its mousepad
<hyper_ch> what do you need that from the command line?
<Kjellviz> i needed to edit xorg.conf
<Kjellviz> and fastest way is just opening it from terminal yes
<hyper_ch> nano xorg.conf
<hyper_ch> that's faster then mousepad or gedit
<Kjellviz> how come thats faster ?
<hyper_ch> takes less time to open nano than gedit or mousepad
<Kjellviz> ok
<Kjellviz> thanks for the tip
<hyper_ch> or if you can handle:   vi
<Kjellviz> nah had issues with vi
<Kjellviz> :P
<hyper_ch> vi is also too complicated for my simple mind
<hyper_ch> but it's supposed to be one of the most powerful and efficient editors
<Kjellviz> lol
<Kjellviz> im trying to download internet explorer
<Kjellviz> and it asks me to validate my os version
<Kjellviz> roflol
<hyper_ch> iiiieeeks
<logmein> my xfce theme still bugging out my browser, any ideas as to how to make firefox load different buttons and search bars?
<logmein> aubade: hi
<Hekos> hi, did a fresh install, the panel wont show up
<Hekos> live cd also without panel
<vidd_laptop> Hekos, which panel does not show up?
<Hekos> no panel
<Hekos> xfce4-panel
<Hekos> have to run it manualy every boot
<vidd_laptop> herm
<vidd_laptop> then it would appear that it is just not set to auto-load....
<Hekos> downloaded the latest iso today
<TheSheep> Hekos: clear the ~/.cache/sessions
<vidd_laptop> did you disable the "Save Session for Future Logins" or logout using a method other then the "Quit" app?
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, your too fast for me
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: I just got home
<Hekos> well, seems wierd that it does the same on live cd
<vidd_laptop> yeah...one glance, and BANG instant answer [most likely the correct one] !
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: for every release, there is like 4 or 5 most common problems with ready solutions
<vidd_laptop> Hekos, there was probably some issue with the live cd loading the autoload of the panel...and that was passed on when you installed
<Hekos> ok
<TheSheep> nice, googleearth in the repos :)
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, in gutsy?
<vidd_laptop> cuzz i dont see it in fiesty
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: yes
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: and user-mode-linux
<vidd_laptop> user-mode?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: linux kernel that runs in user mode, like normal application
<vidd_laptop> interesting....user-mode-linux-doc is in fiesty repo, but not the app!
<vidd_laptop> what kernel is gutsy using?
<Hekos> TheSheep, works, ty =)
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: so far 2.6.22
<vidd_laptop> point 02 better then fiesty
* vidd_laptop wonders why they dont keep the kernel up to date on the stable relieases
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: because they'd have to test everything from start
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: and that would basically be a new release
<vidd_laptop> really?
<vidd_laptop> just for a kernel upgrade?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: kernel+modules+init scripts+udev
<vidd_laptop> ah....basically "everything the distro is built on"
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: plus a bunch of things depending on the modules, like graphics drivers for X, scanners, printers, tablets
<vidd_laptop> have you noticed that the live cd almost always has more issues then the alt?
<vidd_laptop> and is that because more ppl use it, or because there are more things that CAN go wrong?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: that's because it has less testers -- most users just upgrade their existing installations
<vidd_laptop> hrm....
* vidd_laptop always tests the altcd
<vidd_laptop> i dont like the look&feel of the live...plus the overhead is annoying
<TheSheep> yeah, a really light livecd would be nice
* vidd_laptop would like a "live CLI" disk
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<cheeseboy> hi
<vidd_laptop> welcome cheeseboy
<cheeseboy> can anyone tell me if my linksys wpc300n wireless card will work in xubuntu before i install?
<vidd_laptop> before you install....hard to tell....
<vidd_laptop> do you have the live cd?
<cheeseboy> no i dont want to waste my only cd
<cheeseboy> i know it wont work right away
<vidd_laptop> do you know what kind of chipset it uses?
<vidd_laptop> does it use the bcm43xx chipset?
<cheeseboy> is there any way to check on windows?
<vidd_laptop> not that im awareof
<vidd_laptop> let me do some checking for you.....
<cheeseboy> kk thnx
<TheSheep> there is a list of supported hardware on the wiki, I think, and on the forum
<cheeseboy> i 99% sure it wont work right away
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy, if worse comes to worse.. you can always us ndiswrapper
<vidd_laptop> *use
<vidd_laptop> you have a wired network card right?
<cheeseboy> wireless
<cheeseboy> no ethernet port
<vidd_laptop> =/
<cheeseboy> so i need the deb to put on my pendrive
<vidd_laptop> then it will be difficult....but NOT impossible
<vidd_laptop> we can help get you through it once everything is installed
<cheeseboy> i have another pc so can u walk me through it?
<vidd_laptop> absolutely....
<cheeseboy> kk thnx
<vidd_laptop> i recomend you use the alt cd rather then the live cd for installing
<cheeseboy> where i get that?
<vidd_laptop> same page you get the live...just scroll down
<cheeseboy> ok
* vidd_laptop is off to lunch....
<cheeseboy> gonna be about 1/ hr to dl
<cheeseboy> 1/2*
<vidd_laptop> thats ok...my lunch break is only half an hour
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<slow-motion> hallo
<GrueTamer> eyy
<JuanTelez> hi
<[EG] EndeR> hi there
<[EG] EndeR> I have a question
<[EG] EndeR> I am running xubuntu and I want to get the pictures from my Canon Powershot S2
<[EG] EndeR> xubuntu does not seem to automatically detect the camera
<[EG] EndeR> any suggestions?
<cheeseboy> vidd_laptop, u there?
<vidd_laptop> yes.... im on a call right now....
<cheeseboy> kk i just finshed dling cd
<vidd_laptop> cool
<JuanTelez> could somebody please tell what is the program to config a dial up conection that comes whit Xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> JuanTelez, sudo network-admin
<cheeseboy> vidd_laptop, can i refresh hardware dection w/o reboot?
<cheeseboy> cause i hadda plugh my cd drive in
<vidd_laptop> yes...but im not sure how....
<cheeseboy> :(
<vidd_laptop> my stuff is usually auto-detected and auto-loaded when i plug it in
<vidd_laptop> put a disk in the drive...the contents should autoload
<JuanTelez> vidd_laptop: thanks, actualy I don't use Xubuntu
<JuanTelez> vidd_laptop: I'm trying to help a friend, but he is even more newbie than me
<vidd_laptop> JuanTelez, is HE using xubuntu?
<JuanTelez> vidd_laptop: vidd_laptop yes
<cheatersrealm> what is the command line name for the cd burner that thunar invokes by default?
<vidd_laptop> then on his computer, go to the command line, and type sudo network-admin
<JuanTelez> vidd_laptop: I will like to see some screenshots of the program
<JuanTelez> vidd_laptop: thats why I ask the name of the program
<vidd_laptop> the name of the app is "network-sdmin"
<vidd_laptop> *admin
<JuanTelez> thanks again vidd_laptop
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, burnin cd now
<vidd_laptop> cool
<vidd_laptop> when you first run it, immediately check the disk for errors
<cheeseboy1> :(
<cheeseboy1> theres gonna be a fewerrors
<vidd_laptop> not necessarily...just ALWAYS good practice
<cheeseboy1> the cds scrached up a lil
<cheeseboy1> but always worksfine
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, now installing
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, craplots of errors
<cheeseboy1> :(
<vidd_laptop> what kind of errors?
<cheeseboy1> all stuf to do w/ debootstrap
<vidd_laptop> that should be ok (i think)
<vidd_laptop> what happened when you ran the "check cd"?
<cheeseboy1> i dint
<cheeseboy1> nethered be errors
<vidd_laptop> heh....
<vidd_laptop> did the disk load to the menu screen?
<cheeseboy1> and i have no othercds :(
<cheeseboy1> yes
<vidd_laptop> and you did NOT choose "check cd"?
<cheeseboy1> yep
<vidd_laptop> reboot and choose "check cd"
<magic_ninja> is there a utility to convert the hex in wine debugging output to readable text
<magic_ninja> vidd_laptop: whats up man long time no see
<vidd_laptop> magic_ninja, not much...just got my serverbox co-located
<vidd_laptop> www.vidd.us
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, how long it take?
<vidd_laptop> depends on your system
<cheeseboy1> its old
<cheeseboy1> p3 128mb ram
<Merchelo> nice site
* vidd_laptop is on a call
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy1, you ARE running the alt cd....right?
<cheeseboy1> yes
<vidd_laptop> good...cuzz i dont think the live can run with that little ram
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop,  will it be slow wen its installed?
<vidd_laptop> no...not really
<cheeseboy1> the cd failed check
<cheeseboy1> wat can i do
<cheeseboy1> ?
<vidd_laptop> you will need to get a cd to pass the check
<cheeseboy1> i only have 1 cd :(
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, if i burn cd slower it be better?
<vidd_laptop> yes...the slower the better
<cheeseboy1> kk ill burn a 1x
<cheeseboy1> :( has to be 4x
<magic_ninja> we got ne wineaholics in the house
<magic_ninja> i'm seriously stumped
<BFTD> ?
<magic_ninja> im getting an unhandle exception fault and Im trying to figure out what the Export ntdll or export kernel32 etc mean in the error message
<magic_ninja> so I can determine whats causing the page fault
<magic_ninja> mabye a program that converts the hex in the output into readable stuff
<Chikubu> hey, im working on installing xubuntu on an older box, when i boot live cd, some of the shell isnt loading, notable the part that puts a task bar at top and bottom and part that lets you pick applications, how can i manualy start it?
<TheSheep> Chikubu: alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<TheSheep> Chikubu: if you have less than 192MB ram, the installation will fail, better use the alternate cd
<Chikubu> have 192
<magic_ninja> chikubu see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313406
<Chikubu> how do i start the gui? i have a desktop with icons but no task bar or application selection
<magic_ninja> its for ubuntu but will work fine with xubuntu
<TheSheep> Chikubu: alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<magic_ninja> I have no idea why i'm banned in #winehq, i havn't talked in that channel for like a month
<Chikubu> thats what i needed :) thnx
<Chikubu> if its a post script printer, it should work easily in linux correcT?
<Chikubu> mabye someone on your same isp was banned and you got included
<Chikubu> hwy when i use gparted to delete partions, it seems to delete but puts a pendeing operation at bottom? is it working on deleting? thought it was pretty much instantaneous
<TheSheep> Chikubu: no, any operations you perform need to be 'applied'
<TheSheep> Chikubu: that's because they cannot be reverted
<Chikubu> ok i see
<Chikubu> idiot proffing :)
<Chikubu> man this has been such a huge fight
<Chikubu> a bad memory stick cause me so much greif ugg
<Chikubu> well it runs slow from live cd, but runs!  im encouraged, wsant sure box was fast enough
<vidd_laptop> because the
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, seems to have burned ok this time :)
<vidd_laptop> ok....
<vidd_laptop> yeah...older machines cant read disks that are bruned at or faster then thy can read
<vidd_laptop> if that makes sense....
<cheeseboy1> i cleaned it too
<cheeseboy1> was a lil dusty
<vidd_laptop> like if you have a cdrom that only reads at 32x, and you burn a disk @ 64x, that 32 speed cdrom drive wont be able to read it
<BFTD> hrm
* vidd_laptop will be back in like 10 minutes....the install should go fine 
<BFTD> which is why I burn everything at 4
<vidd_laptop> me too BFTD
<vidd_laptop> never know when i want to stick my disk in any old piece
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> that sounded perverted
<vidd_laptop> brb
<Chikubu> well the cd is still blinking, thats a good sign
<aroo> I have my wifi card working perfectly with ndiswrapper, but I have to set it all up each time at boot, is there anyway to get it to work on boot?
<Chikubu> i dont know enuff about linux to help sorry, but seems you could put it in startup with command line options
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, still error but theresl ess
<cheeseboy1> less
<cheeseboy1> *
<vidd_laptop> im back
<vidd_laptop> what error ou get?
<cheeseboy1> somtin wascorrupt
<Chikubu> the install option from live cd, does it compile something, its taking forever, even on this turtle
<Chikubu> that turtle anyway
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy1, how old is the box?
<Jester45> Chikubu, no compileing
<Chikubu> hmm wonder what its doing
<Chikubu> the cd is still blinking, but system is so sluggish mouse takes minute to move
<Jester45> how much ram does the machine have
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, a coupleyears
<Chikubu> 192
<Chikubu> but its a 486
<Jester45> get vidd_laptop im back
<cheeseboy1> came out around 2000 i think
<Jester45> well thats why with 192 it barely has the ram to run the live cd
<Chikubu> ok, i dont mind it taking along time, as long is its not dead
<Jester45> cheeseboy1, if anything get the installer to format the disc and then you will have swap space and that will make it faster
<Chikubu> ack, lol i delete the swap space to the install would auto allocate what it wanted
<Chikubu> from a previous failed attempt
<cheeseboy1> hopefully ill get it installed
<Chikubu> ...cd still blinking :)
<Chikubu> okm,the screen went blank, but cd still blinking...does live cd have screen saver or power saver turned on?
<Chikubu> nm its back, mustve been screen saver
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, i hope ur still around when install finishes :(
<vidd_laptop> im here
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, base system installed ok halfway through software
<vidd_laptop> cool
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop,
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, its takin forever at xubuntu docs that normal?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<cheeseboy1> kk
<Chikubu> ugg i clicked the realese notes and its been 15 minutes, cd still blinking
<Chikubu> is there a keyboard command to bring up a process list?
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, ugh i cant get this installed:(
<vidd_laptop> you get an error?
<cheeseboy1> yes
<cheeseboy1> i need network to install this
<vidd_laptop> what error
<cheeseboy1> corrupt file
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, can i get internet working in a shell or somtin?
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy1, yes....
<vidd_laptop> retry install with command line only
<cheeseboy1> kk cause then i get corrupted files from internet right?
<vidd_laptop> well....no corrupted...but yeah
<cheeseboy1> i wish this pc booted dvds :(
<cheeseboy1> i have 100+ of those
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, u there?
<vidd_laptop> im here
<cheeseboy1> im in command line system
<vidd_laptop> ok....you want to run lspci
<cheeseboy1> kk
<vidd_laptop> find the item about your wireless network card....
<vidd_laptop> what does it say?
<cheeseboy1> for network:
<cheeseboy1> broadcom corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)
<vidd_laptop> ok...as i expected...it is a broadcom 43xx card
<cheeseboy1> kk
<vidd_laptop> on my downloads page, get http://www.vidd.us/downloads/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060501-5_i386.deb
<vidd_laptop> you will also need the the firmware....
<cheeseboy1> where i get that?
<vidd_laptop> ill get that
<b52GM> hi
<b52GM> one noob question please for enabling X distant connection true ssh i just need to change the XForward value in ssh_config ?
<vidd_laptop> http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<b52GM> of do i need soemthing else ?
<aroo_> How do I install custom xfce themes? Do I need to extract them somewhere special?
<cheeseboy1> vidd_laptop, whatscommand to mount my pendrive ?
<vidd_laptop> from the command lin...i dont know
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, can you help cheeseboy1 mount his pen drive ?
<vidd_laptop> he is in CLI only
<BFTD> sweet
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, its only temporary....
<BFTD> oh
<vidd_laptop> until he gets his wifi on line and downloads the desktop
<BFTD> cheeseboy1 "ls /media"
<BFTD> getting his card to work is no problem
<vidd_laptop> then can you help him with that too?
<BFTD> sure
<vidd_laptop> cuzz i need to go home in like 10 minutes
<vidd_laptop> i already pointed him to the fw cutter and the firmware
<cheeseboy1> how i manually mount fat32 pendrive ??
<BFTD> cheeseboy1 can you get internet to your comp for a few min's so that you can install the drivers for your card?
<cheeseboy1> no
<cheeseboy1> need pendrive
<cheeseboy1> how i mount it?
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, no...he has the files on his pendrive
<BFTD> installing fwcutter will automaticly install the drivers
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> dang thats like the hard way to do it but ok
<BFTD> anyways
<vidd_laptop> +}
<BFTD> cheeseboy1 run this command
<BFTD> ls /media
<BFTD> and post what it says
<cheeseboy1> 1  2  3  cdrom  cdrom0  samba  sdb1
<cheeseboy1> i createdall those tho
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> when?
<cheeseboy1> i hve to mount things manually on this pc
<BFTD> what version?
<cheeseboy1> but i forgot how
<cheeseboy1> ??
<vidd_laptop> fiesty?
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy1, are you running 7.04?
<cheeseboy1> ya but server
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> ls /media/sdb1
<vidd_laptop> cheeseboy1, BFTD is goint to help from here....
* vidd_laptop has to go home from work.....
<vidd_laptop> l8rs
<cheeseboy1> BFTD nothing
<cheeseboy1> i need to mount manually
<cheeseboy1> wats thje command?
<BFTD> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<BFTD> or
<BFTD> sudo -a mount
<cheeseboy1> BFTD its not sdb1 i for get which device it is
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> try sdc1 sdd1 sde1 and sdf1
<BFTD> one of those should work
<cheeseboy1> no
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> is it plugged in?
<cheeseboy1> yes
<BFTD> dfc-h
<BFTD> oops
<BFTD> df h
<BFTD> argh
<BFTD> df -h
<cheeseboy1> ???
<TheSheep> BFTD: df only shows info about mounted devices
<cheeseboy1> ill put files on pendrive in wwindows
<BFTD> yeah
<cheeseboy1> BFTD u there?
<cheeseboy1> help ???
<Jester45> cheeseboy1, what ya need
<cheeseboy1> getmy wirelee card to work
<Jester45> i dont know how to do wireless... i always found it to slow
<vidd> cheeseboy1, where you stuck at?
<cheeseboy1> its not working
<cliebow> pcmcia?
<vidd> is it all installed?
<cheeseboy1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<cheeseboy1> i did that
<cliebow> wtch var/log/messages when you plug in..
<cliebow> if pcmcia
<cheeseboy1> ya pcmia
<cheeseboy1> so wat i do ???
<vidd> when you "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o" did you replace ~/Desktop/ with the path on your usb drive that had the wl_apsta.o file?
<cheeseboy1> yes
<vidd> did you run modprobe bcm43xx ?
<cheeseboy1> yes
<vidd> did you reboot?
<cheeseboy1> yes
<vidd> did you set up /etc/network/interfaces?
<cheeseboy1> no
<vidd> ah...that is why....
<cheeseboy1> because i dont know what device name is
<cheeseboy1> wen i do ifconfig -a only lo is listed
<vidd> then type iwconfig
<Jester45> i think it would be wlan0 right?
<cheeseboy1> ony lo afgain
<vidd> lo should not show up when you do iwconfig
<vidd> only wireless devices should show
<cheeseboy1> says lo no wireless extebsions
<vidd> hrm....
<vidd> it should be listed as eth0
<cheeseboy1> but it isnt
<cliebow> heck ..a bloody broadcom card
<vidd> cheeseboy1, then follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<aroo> What's the command to open another terminal from the default terminal?
<vidd> use the instructions for setting up with ndiswrapper....
<aroo> I'd use xterm but I like the default xubuntu terminal better
<TheSheep> aroo: xfce4-terminal&
* vidd will get you the .deb for ndiswrapper....
<aroo> Thanks much
<Catoptromancy_> could make a wireless floppy
<vidd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Catoptromancy_> both nids.debs and my drivers fit on floppy
<Catoptromancy_> ndis is also on feisty CD
<vidd> cheeseboy1, use the cd then....
<vidd> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Catoptromancy_> in /pool/ something
<cheeseboy1> ugh this is such a pain :(
<vidd> yes it is
#xubuntu 2008-06-02
<poopuser> hey it's me handjob.well u sir r my saviour and i would like to give birth to your children...to bad i am man thou i would like to thrad u a coffe or beer.whare do u live?
<poopuser> ps everything works like charm
<poopuser> *charm
<Odd-rationale> poopuser: we are not done yet...
<poopuser> ; O
<Odd-rationale> i just change the video driver to a fall back (vesa). we need to find out why your ati driver is not working...
<poopuser> i am simple mided but i think it may be related to chosing wrong resolution
<Odd-rationale> poopuser: what card do you have?
<poopuser> excalibur 9200
<Odd-rationale> poopuser: does "lscpi | grep VGA" give you any output?
<poopuser> now i can tell that 'copy' option is XXXXXX amazing brb imput
<poopuser> command not found?
<Odd-rationale> ooops
<poopuser> ; )
<Odd-rationale> lspci | grep VGA
<poopuser> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
<Odd-rationale> poopuser: try going to applications --> system --> restricted drivers manager
<Odd-rationale> poopuser: is there an option to install any restricted drivers?
<poopuser> thout as u may(lol)notice english is not my native language i don't think i do posses application
<poopuser> system>
<poopuser> ?
<poopuser> accesories?
<poopuser> settings>
<poopuser> >
<Odd-rationale> poopuser: you are on xubuntu?
<poopuser> yes!
<Odd-rationale> poopuser: you don't have aplications --> system ?
<poopuser> system > drivers managment (my translation)
<Odd-rationale> poopuser: yes. try that onw
<Odd-rationale> one
<Odd-rationale> does it tell you that you have no restricted drivers to install?
<Odd-rationale> or can you check a chechbox to install some restricted drivers?
<poopuser> sry 'lost in translation' it's managment of....how to put it...non comercial drivers
<poopuser> and it says i dont need any
<poopuser> checkbox?
<Odd-rationale> too bad. mabye there isn't a driver available for you card yet...
<Odd-rationale> is using vesa ok with you?
<poopuser> l D
<poopuser> it's better then b4-i am afraid of dark ; D
<poopuser> well one way or another i am rally greatefull for your time
<Odd-rationale> ok. you wont be able to do any compositing or fancy stuff though...
<poopuser> well i won't leave it this way and propobly xxxx up some more things just to come back here and whine 4 help
<Odd-rationale> no problem.
<poopuser> but u give me new hope as a part of linux community.i shall never forget it~
<poopuser> btw i was serious when i told i will threat u a beer
<poopuser> where do u live?
<Odd-rationale> heh, that was actually an easy one. we didn't really fix it. we just side-stepped it...
<poopuser> dont be shine or maybe u don't like beer ? ;D
<Odd-rationale> i'm actually < 21 ...
<poopuser> wow accualy younger then me (23) wow that was a blow
<poopuser> so old so stupid l D
<poopuser> so...i guess we will se ech other again
<poopuser> bye thx again
<Odd-rationale> ok. see ya!
<poopuser> it's time for nano xorg.conf! fuck yea\!!!!!]
<Odd-rationale> you know, it is kind of nice to help out in a chennel this size. #ubuntu ... toooo many people...
<handjob> welcome back...
<handjob> Odd stop hiding i can here u breathing : D
<handjob> Odd sry for wasting your time.i got back to 'ati' in xorg.conf and set 800x600 res.i don't have to say it way bad idead?then i got back to 'vesa' thou still my desktop look like jackson's pollock art
<Odd-rationale>  
<tgm4883_laptop> In Xubuntu 8.04, do apturl apps not work in Firefox?  ie, is the apturl package not installed by default?
<Odd-rationale> remember we made a back up your xorg.conf file? restore it (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and replace ati with vesa
<handjob> ...i was thinking the same thing... (not really ; D)
<Odd-rationale> tgm4883_laptop: i'm not too familiar with apturl... search synaptics and see if you need to install an apturl package... or it could just be ff3...
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, it's not my installation.  i'm trying to help a user and he can't install from this apturl link on this page http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> is FF3 default in Xubuntu 8.04
<Odd-rationale> tgm4883_laptop: yes. ff3 is defualt in hardy
<Odd-rationale> tgm4883_laptop: open synaptics instead. and to to packages --> mark packages by tasks
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, interesting.  For some reason he is running ff2.  He upgraded from 7.10, any known bugs doing that?
<Odd-rationale> tgm4883_laptop: you should be able to find the mythbuntu task there...
<Odd-rationale> tgm4883_laptop: not any bugs that i know of...
<tgm4883_laptop> yea I know, I got him to install it via apt.  Was just wondering if other xubuntu users are going to have this same problem
<tgm4883_laptop> he seems to be having a few other issues as well, such as he lost all his file associations.  But thats not really my area of help
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks though for the help
<handjob> shit desctop still looks like pizza.any idea whare res settings may be stored exept xorg,conf?
<Odd-rationale> handjob: pastebinit your xorg file again: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<handjob> <3
<handjob> paste.stgraber.org/5112
<Odd-rationale> handjob: i can't find anything wrong...
<Odd-rationale> handjob: maybe reboot? (last resort...)
<handjob> yes!lest reboot
<handjob> brb
<Tipper> Do you think my computer will fuck up if I install every game from the add/remove applications thing?
<Odd-rationale> Tipper: well, it shouldn't...
<Odd-rationale> Tipper: but why would you want to do that?
<Odd-rationale> ;)
<Tipper> :p
<Odd-rationale> imagine how long that would take to download...
<Tipper> not long
<Tipper> for me it's taken 2 hours
<Tipper> 1 remaning
<Odd-rationale> well, here's a live dvd with the some top native linux games. just boot'n play: http://live.linux-gamers.net/
<handjob> no go.in difference from my strting point (black screen) now it just looks like bad suited res,
<handjob> why can i start up config programs(those that i used to xxxx up thigs again) from fail safe?also can i chose only one res by editing xorg.conf?
<handjob> *can't
<Odd-rationale> handjob: yes you can choose only one resolution
<Odd-rationale> handjob: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<peterajamesh> Is there a way to get a mounted slave drive, in my case media/slave, to show in the thunar files manager as a "mounted" drive along "file system Drive"
<handjob> nano fstab
<handjob> not really i am only trying to look cool l D
<Odd-rationale> peterajamesh: try adding it to your /etc/fstab file
<Odd-rationale> man fstab for details...
<peterajamesh> I did
<Tipper> there are 1720 games
<Tipper> :DDDD
<Odd-rationale> Tipper: wow, you must be so,e gamer...
<Tipper> nah I just am venturing over to hawaii then mermaryland then japan this sum
<Tipper> maryland* summer*
<Tipper> and the planes are really shitty and don't have wireless
<peterajamesh> it mounted if I go to madia/slave I can access the salve drive, I want see if i can get the slave HD to show in file manager just external drive would
<handjob> Odd can u spell that command once more but with double spaces?
<Odd-rationale> handjob: double spaces?
<Odd-rationale> handjob: try this: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure  -phigh  xserver-xorg
<handjob> tu
<handjob> so it made backup of xorg,conf.longnumbers
<Odd-rationale> handjob: pastebinit your new one please...
<handjob> kk
<Odd-rationale> handjob: your lastest one that is. the one current in xorg.conf
<handjob> thx god i thought i would have to type all that numbers.just a sce
<handjob> pase.stgraber.org/5113
<handjob> paste.stgraber.org/5113
<Odd-rationale> handjob: ok. sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf again and change the driver to vesa and set your resolution lower again...
<handjob> deja vu!
<Odd-rationale> then save the file
<Odd-rationale> and restart X (ctrl+alt+bksp)
<handjob> i am shocked that u do this stuff for no $
<handjob> ; )
<Tipper> half way done ith downloading the games
<Odd-rationale> Tipper: i think you are insane... ;)
<Tipper> orly?
<Tipper> It took me 30 minutes to select them all :P
<Tipper> I'm downloading them onto my new TB drive
<Odd-rationale> ooooh, a terabyte...
<Odd-rationale> handjob: no good?
<handjob> did't work.i wont take more of your time.smoking a cig and going 2 sleep.thx 4 anything
<Odd-rationale> handjob: ok. sorry, i could help more...
<Tipper> My schools server has 200tbs o.O
<Tipper> and half of it are used
<handjob> np.i thing tomorow i will install arch.hope they got good irc support l D
<Odd-rationale> heh, i am in the arch irc support...
<lc2> ohai
<lc2> is there an easy way to restart X?
<lc2> i've done horrible things to my xorg.conf and i hate rebooting each time i try and fix it
<Tipper> hmm
<Tipper> idk :P
<Tipper> what the hell is wrong with me download speed?
<Tipper> I'm hopping from 200bps to 5mbs
<lc2> the fuck are you doing here Tipper
<Tipper> ?
<lc2> i thought this was the other channel for a sec when i saw you talking
<lc2> anyway, what the hell, something's horribly wrong with my xorg.conf
<lc2> what's more, i can't figure out where the error is occurring, because i don't know where the errors go to
<lc2> okay, /var/log/Xorg.0.log*
<lc2> which shows nothing of interest
<lc2> well, reboot, lawl
<Odd-rationale> lc2: the easy way to restart x is ctrl+alt+blsp
<lc2> yeah, but i found that didn't really restart it
<lc2> in that it didn't die all over again reading my xorg.conf
<lc2> hate hate hate
<lc2> as it happens it was about xorg not liking the DisableEdid option
<lc2> (or any Option at all in that part of the config file)
<lc2> wee
 * lc2 is stuck in 1152x864 at 60hz, but can live with that for now
<n-iCe> hello, what's the command to see whois on active?
<zoredache> pardon?
<n-iCe> to show the whois on active
<zoredache> active on what
<n-iCe> to see the whois on main
<n-iCe> on the active window
<n-iCe> something like /Set whois_on_active
<zoredache> n-iCe: I can't read your mind.  You are going to be more specific
<n-iCe> nevermind
<n-iCe> hello, what's the command to see whois on active?
<jk4> hello, do you think it's possible to make xubuntu lock screen when suspending?
<jk4> (would be great if that would be possible without messing with /etc/acpi)
<TheSheep> I think it already does
<ablomen> you have to install the screen locking app first though
<ablomen> for some reason it isnt installed by default
<jk4> ablomen: which app?
<ablomen> xlockmore
<jk4> ablomen: xflock4 works for me, but it doesn't seem to fire up when doing suspend
<jk4> ablomen: ok, I'll check it
<ablomen> oh ok
<ablomen> well if it really doesnt do it i guess you have to make a **-lock-screen.sh
<ablomen> or just log off, thats good too..
<ablomen> (off of irc that is)
<jk4> well, I've installed xlockmore and now /usr/bin/xlock works, but it still doesn't start when I suspend xfce...
<jk4> (I'm using ubuntu 8.04)
<ablomen> <ablomen> well if it really doesnt do it i guess you have to make a **-lock-screen.sh
<ablomen> in /etc/acpi/suspend.d/ that is
<jk4> ablomen: you mean something like that described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=17b7d4922c4b3dd59bf41910b66a1dee&p=4003084&postcount=4 ?
<ablomen> jk4, guess so, have no experience myself with that stuff though
<ablomen> but looking at the scripts in that folder it shouldnt be too dificult
<jk4> I'll try... I wonder if something like that shouldn't be included in some package by default.
<ablomen> could be that it is
<ablomen> not sure
<ablomen> id google a bit more first, before you start adding files etc
<cody-somerville> Does anyone know the package that lets you use the mouse in vts?
<ablomen> gpm?
<cody-somerville> thanks
<ablomen> np :)
<hooch> is there a gui widget to set the regional settings on xubuntu?  like date formats and so on?
<ablomen> hooch, you want to change the language settings etc?
<hooch> language is fine.  timezone is fine.
<hooch> but if there's a panel in the gui to control regional settings somehow..
<TheSheep> system->languages
<TheSheep> other than that you need to do it from the command line
<gnomefreak> just checking something
<kripz> anbody know of any FTP clients that support http proxy?
<ablomen> kripz, gftp should
<hooch> thx TheSheep
<vecciora> Why Ubuntu doesn't make a useful multi-function panel like SUSE and Mandriva does?
<vecciora> Yast2 and drakconf were useful and easy to use.
<Myrtti> "LOL?"
<mr_boo> does anyone know how i could mount my xubuntu machine on another ubuntu one using samba?
<Myrtti> why use samba when you could do nfs?
<Myrtti> it's easier to set up
<mr_boo> well, samba seems to be compatible with nautilus
<mr_boo> i can't view any nfs's in "places->network browser"
<mr_boo> that and the fact that i wanna share with windows machines as well
<mr_boo> is it foolish?
<Myrtti> nope
<mr_boo> i like nautilus since i don't have to specify tons of stuff in the terminal window to do the same job
<mr_boo> but then i found this heartbreaking thread, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/209520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209520 in nautilus "SMB error: Unable to mount location when server configured with security=share" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mr_boo> :(''
<mr_boo> i haven't specified any password protection on the xubuntu machine :''(
<mr_boo> ok, here comes a straight forward question: how do i unauthentify the xubuntu server?
<ablomen> mr_boo, in smb.conf, use the "force_user" option on the share
<mr_boo> ablomen: on the server side then?
<ablomen> force user	=	LOCAL_USERNAME and force group	=	LOCAL_GROUP will stop the client needing to log in
<ablomen> yeah
<mr_boo> nice, gonna try
<ablomen> oh and available       =       yes & browseable      =       yes & public          =       yes & writable        =       yes
<ablomen> they will help too
<ablomen> *those
<anabelle> hello
<anabelle> what package manager shoul I use in XFCE?
<ub511> hello all, i have via epia C3, i installed xubuntu but i couldn't get sound, how can i fix this ?
<anabelle> I'm installing stuff fron the terminal but i can't remember all the names
<ablomen> anabelle, xubuntu has add&remove like ubuntu
<ablomen> anabelle, on the cli you can use apt-get or aptitude
<anabelle> I can't find add&remove
<anabelle> maybe because i installed XFCE on top of a minimal install
<anabelle> Im running XFCE over debian minimal in a 48MB RAM PC
<ablomen> oh
<anabelle> I love it!!! but i have no package manager :(
<ablomen> yeah you do, you have apt :)
<anabelle> I mean, no GUI
<anabelle> ;)
<ablomen> apt-get install synaptic :)
<anabelle> installing
<ub511> how to make my sound work ?
<ub511> now it work  :)
<maxamillion> synaptic is a turd
<maxamillion> a big honking, fat, bloated, memory hogging turd
<maxamillion> errr... gotta run
<anabelle> i've installed synaptiv, but i can't run it
<ablomen> anabelle, sudo synaptic doesnt work?
<Odd-rationale> anabelle: are you running xubuntu or debian?
<anabelle> debian
<anabelle> logged in as root
<Odd-rationale> anabelle: try the #debian channel
<anabelle> now it started
<anabelle> it just took abouyt 2 minutes to load
<anabelle> is there anything lighter than synaptic?
<Odd-rationale> anabelle: aptitude
<anabelle> but is aptitud a GUI?
<Odd-rationale> yes. curese gui... ;)
<anabelle> i want the kid that is going to use this PC to browse trough programs and install what he wants
<anabelle> ok :) will try then
<Odd-rationale> start it with "aptitude"
<Odd-rationale> anabelle: but again, you would get better support in the #debian channel. this channel is rather xubuntu specfic...
<mr_boo> ablomen: still around?
<mr_boo> after editing the smb.conf will changes take affect at once?
<Odd-rationale> mr_boo: maybe not. try "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<ablomen> Odd-rationale, darn you, your to fast ;)
<Odd-rationale> ;)
<mr_boo> thanks
<mr_boo> dum di dum...
<mr_boo> still "failed to mount windows share"
<mr_boo> maybe i should authenticate the share with a password
<mr_boo> and hope at least the password dialog to appear...
<mr_boo> i guess that would be "password ="
<mr_boo> Odd-rationale: do you think "password =" in that share would solve the problem?
<ablomen> mr_boo, you have to add the samba users too
<ablomen> mr_boo, man smbpasswd
<mr_boo> ablomen: i've done so by adding the "force user =" and "force group =" right?
<ablomen> nah you have to add a user to samba first, it has its own list of users
<mr_boo> so from the server side i need to specify in detail who can view anything on it?
<mr_boo> is that correct?
<ablomen> well on the server side you have to make (a) user(s) that samba can use to authenticate
<ablomen> this can/must be a physical user on the server
<mr_boo> no need for firewalls then
<mr_boo> noone that is not "invited" can connect
<ablomen> heh yes you do, i dont think samba is that secure, not sure though, im no expert
<ablomen> and if you use force user etc then everybody can connect
<ablomen> except if you whitelist ip's in say iptables or the likes
<mr_boo> now i've added a user
<mr_boo> and even configured a samba password :)
<mr_boo> lets see if this will rock
<ablomen> (restart samba to be sure btw)
<mr_boo> done that too
<ablomen> :)
<mr_boo> grr, still the message "failed to mount windows share"
<ablomen> :/
<mr_boo> it should at least launch pwd dialog
<mr_boo> now lets assume it this is a bug in nautilus here and that the xubuntu share works well
<mr_boo> then maybe one could choose a command line approach maybe
<ablomen> sshfs :)
<mr_boo> gonna try
<mr_boo> i was hoping to stay away from networking stuff with the command line but it appears as it might be the only option
<Stroganoff> mr_boo: http://tomfichtner.de/linux/wiki/FuseSMB http://tomfichtner.de/linux/wiki/Samba
<mr_boo> Stroganoff: thanks
<mr_boo> i'll read up on that
<mr_boo> many thanks for all help
<mr_boo> i'll sort this out sooner or later (prolly later :P )
<eustas> please, help me! xfce4-panel doesn't start auomatically
<cody-somerville> eustas, hello
<cody-somerville> eustas, Press alt+f2 and type in xfce4-panel
<cody-somerville> hit run
<eustas> thank you!
<eustas> would t automatically start next session?
<zoredache> eustas: it should.  How did it get disabled
<eustas> zoredache: it disappeared after licq tried to accept file and failed to do that
<zoredache> ah, so it probably was probably some glitch somewhere.  Everything will probably be fine
<AlexCONRAD> hello, how can I rebuild (respin) a xubuntu disc ? I'd like to have an automated, custom installation disc containing extra packages to be installed (no network, all CDROM)
<AlexCONRAD> i've read about kickstart, preseed, cdebootstrap, but none of them are well documented and I can't seem to figure out in which direction to go
<zoredache> AlexCONRAD: you'll want to use the alnternet installer and preseed in my opinion
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: i do have the alternate CD
<AlexCONRAD> xubuntu preseed doesn't show much on google on how to understand preseed
<zoredache> AlexCONRAD: as for documentation on preseed.  I found that it was easer to read the debian docs
<zoredache> both debian/ubuntu-alternate use the same installer
<zoredache> AlexCONRAD: here is the link I worked off of - http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<suRs> hello
<zoredache> obvously you have to some minor translations since this is ubuntu and not debian.  but the docs are mostly useful
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: thanks, I'll go read that. Is there some "post" install possiblities like kickstart provides? Like doing non-package related operations ?
<zoredache> AlexCONRAD: there are lots of options.  I think there may be some post install stuff.  If you didnt' find what you need you could write a script, package it, have it installed, then make it so it only runes once post-install
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: ok, so I guess I'll have to learn how to package
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<zoredache> hacking together a binary package that only contains a script is really easy
<zoredache> all you really need to do is make a folder with the files in the structure you want, and you have to create the control file
<Jester45> where is the file that makes the menu at? or is it dynmically created
<TheSheep> Jester45: it's dynamic, created from files in /usr/share/applications/
<Jester45> ok
<TheSheep> and ~/.local/share/applications/
<Jester45> thanks
<suRs> hello
<suRs> anone here?
<cody-somerville> suRs, yup
<suRs> hay cody
<AlexCONRAD> what does "d-i" stands for ?
<AlexCONRAD> in a preseed file
<zoredache> debian installer
<suRs> hum
<suRs> i just installed wine
<suRs> how do i run it?
<TheSheep> suRs: double click on some .exe file
<suRs> ooo
<suRs> nice
<suRs> need to test
<suRs> how do i create a terminal icon on my desktop ? O_o
<TheSheep> suRs: cp /usr/share/applications/xfce4-termina.desktop ~/Desktop/
<suRs> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/applications/xfce4-termina.desktop': No such file or directory
<zoredache> try terminal
<aanderse> lol
<zoredache> instead of termina
<suRs> ok
<TheSheep> sorry
<aanderse> hey suRs, how's your desktop coming along? :)
<suRs> thanks
<suRs> worked :p
<TheSheep> amazing
<suRs> aanderse do you whant a screen shot? :p
<aanderse> of course!
<Myrtti> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Myrtti> ^
<suRs> well i send  you a one soon
<Jester45> how can i remove network manager and hardware driver icons from my system tray
<TheSheep> Jester45: go to autostarted applications
<TheSheep> Jester45: and uncheck them
<TheSheep> then log out and log in
<Jester45> TheSheep: the regular updater should update my drivers shouldnt it
<Jester45> or does the manager runs special scripts
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> I think the drivers are in normal repositories, so they should get updated normally
<Jester45> guess i will see when new ones come out
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: i got that: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/amd64/appendix-preseed.html
<Jester45> it worked thanks
<Jester45> TheSheep: do you know how the package menu makes it's menu? is it dynamic also
<AlexCONRAD> what a .udeb file ?
<AlexCONRAD> what's*
<mrbubbles> hi
<mrbubbles> i've got an old laptop with just 64MB RAM. will xubuntu run terribly on it?
<Jester45> mrbubbles: you will have to use some diffrent programs to reduce memory useage
<Jester45> like you may want to switch xfwm with openbox to speed things up a bit
<Jester45> or xterm with xfce4-terminal
<Jester45> right now i use 87mb after i boot up but im sure that could go down more
<mrbubbles> i've been looking for distros already designed for low hardware specs. damn small linux is running pretty well, but at the expense of stuff i want to keep like usb device detection
<Jester45> my sugestion is install xubuntu and remove/replace things
<mrbubbles> if the devices are plugged in at startup then they'll work, but otherwise they won't, unless by some software i don't know about
<Jester45> replacing the 2 above things saves a few mb but dont lose any functionality
<Jester45> or if you want to play music use mpd + sonata
<aanderse> mpd + the ncurses frontend
<aanderse> sonata is written in python! too high!
<Jester45> or just mpc
<aanderse> mhm
<aanderse> do a command line install
<aanderse> then just pick your pieces
<ablomen> i'd try puppy linux, its a lot quicker
<ablomen> boots up in a few seconds on faster hw, so older hardware should do pretty well too
<Stroganoff> mrbubbles, due to bug #202959, hardy cannot install on 64mb ram
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202959 in debian-installer "[hardy] generating locales stalls on 64mb ram" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202959
<ablomen> ooh thats not good
<Stroganoff> yep
<Stroganoff> you have to install gutsy CLI minimal, upgrade to hardy, then install icewm or something
<Boxxxer> hello
<Boxxxer> please tell me how can i make a screenshot of the whole screen in Xubuntu
<zoredache> if you right click on the panel you can add a screen shot application
<zoredache> once it is added just click the button
<Boxxxer> thanks for the tip
<Stroganoff> ablomen, aanderse, mrbubbles: here's my workaround.. http://tomfichtner.de/linux/wiki/LowMemory
<ablomen> Stroganoff, nice :)
<Jester45> anyone used the moebiusgears screensaver? its really cool
<Tipper> My panels dissapeared and when I run the code in the terminal they don't stay unless I keep the terminal open. And I don't want the terminal open every second
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: do you know an utility to generate a a .seed file ?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: hi hi
<DaveKong> Anyone use zsnes? I have a couple questions.
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, hi
<Tipper> My panels dissapeared and when I run the code in the terminal they don't stay unless I keep the terminal open. And I don't want the terminal open every second
<Tipper> I boot up
<Tipper> cody-somerville: you know you helped me last time :p
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: is the xubuntu team officially working on supporting the EeePC?
<cody-somerville> Tipper, append &
<cody-somerville> Tipper, xfce4-panel &
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, if you want to purchase and send me one, sure ;]
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: lol
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: i'll tell you what, if the 701 goes down in price when the atom based 901 comes out, i will see if i can afford to
<Tipper> cody-somerville: so what do I type?
<cody-somerville> Tipper, xfce4-panel &
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, ;]
<Tipper> cody I can't add the volume item to my panel
<Tipper> cody-somerville: when I exit out of the terminal it dies
<cody-somerville> Press alt+f2 and run it from there
<Tipper> cody-somerville: what about the volume item
<cody-somerville> right click, add
<cody-somerville> (on the panel)
<DaveKong> Does anyone know how to fix sdl sounds problems?
<DaveKong> the unbuntu forums is down for maintanence :(
<Daviey> a/win 20
<DaveKong> ?
<DaveKong> what does that mean?
<Myrtti> nothing
<Myrtti> a mistyping on irc client
<riddlebox> is there a good howto on getting compiz-fusion working under xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> yup
<riddlebox> cody-somerville: got a link?
<megamaced> hi, I connect to the internet via wireless. I am using ndiswrapper and network-manager. Everytime I log into my computer I get asked for my keyring password. How can I get Network-manager to authenticate automatically? thanks
<cody-somerville> riddlebox, the fist result for googling "Xubuntu Compiz" :) http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<riddlebox> cody-somerville: I searched for it and followed a howto, and when I rebooted I had no x, so I was a little leary
<cody-somerville> :]
#xubuntu 2008-06-03
<Tipper> cody-somerville: that wad the point when i click add it doesnt work
<DaveKong> Anyone know how to get sound working in zsnes?
<Stroganoff> DaveKong try to install the package alsa-oss
<DaveKong> Stroganoff: ok
<DaveKong> Stroganoff: not working... there anything else I need to do?
<Stroganoff> try this: libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<DaveKong> nope
<Stroganoff> DaveKong: Do zsnes --help in a terminal, NR1224, and you'll get a list of ZSES' switches, including the various sound formats you can use. Try each one of these, and see which work; then you can set it as default by editing /.zsnes/zsnesl.cfg where it says "libAO driver to use."
<Stroganoff> the sdl switch might work
<DaveKong> NR1224?
<DaveKong> I got a list of drivers
<DaveKong> it is set to auto detect at the moment
<Stroganoff> i pasted this from a ubuntuforums, NR1224 is a user
<DaveKong> oh
<Stroganoff> try to use the sdl switch instead of autodetect
<DaveKong> how do I use the switch?
<Stroganoff> the --help info tells you how to use it
<Stroganoff> you may upload the output for me to read. use bash redirecting to write it to a file like this:
<Stroganoff> zsnes --help > zsnes-help.txt
<DaveKong> ok I put on in a file
<DaveKong> how do I upload?
<Stroganoff> !paste | DaveKong
<ubottu> DaveKong: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DaveKong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16508/
<Stroganoff> zsnes -ad sdl
<DaveKong> Stroganoff:  That made the app load and the sound worked
<DaveKong> although not very good quality
<Stroganoff> ok in zsnes go to sound options and change the buffer size
<Stroganoff> and/or lower the khz
<Stroganoff> you could also try alsa and oss instead of sdl
<DaveKong> so zsnes -ad oss
<Stroganoff> yes
<DaveKong_> system froze
<Stroganoff> ok...
<DaveKong_> Stroganoff:  no idea why it did that but I rebooted loaded oss and the sound is great now. Many thanks!
<Stroganoff> hehe
<eater9> when I launch Pine from a panel launcher, it prompts for my password and then tells me "Trouble reaching remote configuration"
<eater9> 9	I think it must be a problem with the "Run in terminal" option ... ?
<zoredache> does it work if you start it in a terminal?
<eater9> yes, perfectly
<zoredache> you could build a launcher that does something like - xfce4-terminal -x sh -c 'pine'
<eater9> oh, wait, just enclosing the pine command string in single quotes makes it work
<eater9> i guess space characters break it
<eater9> now I know!
<zoredache> ok.
<kattman_> Making a Install cd help
<zoredache> and what are you having difficulty with?
<kattman_> I trying to make a cd of x ubuntu from ubuntu bet it keeps crashing
<kattman_> it a rw cd
<kattman_> Do I need to do anythin first to the cd ?
<zoredache> you should check the md5/sha some of the .iso   But aside from that you shouldn't have to do anything special
<zoredache> What program are you trying to use to make the cd?
<kattman_> Basero
<kattman_> The Burn tab is grey
<zoredache> I am not familiar with Brasero
<kattman_> Thanks, I think Im going to try xp
<Qkall> i tried to upgrade to 8.04, i booted and nothing loads... currently in fail safe terminal..help :(
<Odd-rationale> Qkall: did anything in the upgrade fail?
<Qkall> i dont think so
<Qkall> i think the panels are just not opening... like the bars
<Qkall> that and dbus
<Odd-rationale> Qkall: so you got a terminal right now?
<Qkall> yes'm
<Odd-rationale> try to remove the .config directory "rm ~/.config"
<Odd-rationale> then restart dbus "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<Odd-rationale> then logout "exit"
<Odd-rationale> and try logging in normally...
<Qkall> remove the whole directory?
<Odd-rationale> Qkall: yes
<Odd-rationale> try to remove the .config directory "rm -rf ~/.config"
<Odd-rationale> sorry...
<Qkall> Odd-rationale: didn't work
<Qkall> but i kind of found a work around
<Qkall> but just have to figure out how to get it do load when i log on...
<Qkall> it seems like xfwm4 and xfpanel do not load on start up
<Qkall> i tried adding to the autostart applications...
<Qkall> this doesn't owkr
<Qkall> :-\
<Odd-rationale> Qkall: did you select xfce from the session menu?
<Qkall> yes sir.
<Qkall> ..or mam.
<Odd-rationale> Qkall: do you have a .xsession file or .xinitr file in your home dir?
<Qkall> herm maybe i should have xfce4-sessoin start i just clicked on it for giggles and my old stuff loaded up
<Qkall> herm i have neighter..
<Odd-rationale> what is the output of "ls -a /etc/skel"
<Qkall> .  ..  .bash_logout  .bashrc  Examples	.profile
<Odd-rationale> try this: go to ctrl+alt+f2
<Odd-rationale> Qkall: ^
<Odd-rationale> you shoudl see a login prompt. so login there...
<Odd-rationale> wait. are you chatting from another computer?
<Qkall> Odd-rationale: lol yeah was on the same computer
<Qkall> hehe
<Qkall> but figured a way around
<Qkall> forced a xfce4-session to start
<Odd-rationale> Qkall: ok. what did you do?
<Qkall> all is well
<Odd-rationale> ok good!
<Qkall> thanks for your help
<Qkall> i probably wouldn't of thought of it
<Odd-rationale> well i'm going to sleep. have fun guys!
<Qkall> Odd-rationale: thanks again
<Qkall> night
<Xacarith> Any one know how I can get my system to open .bin files?  Instead of trying to use wine
<TheSheep> open in what?
<Xacarith> wine is trying to open .bin files  I don't know why.  .bin should be a native linux file
<TheSheep> what do you want it to be opened with?
<Xacarith> What ever is suppose to open .bin files
<TheSheep> .bin means raw binary data, it doesn't say anything about the contents of the file other than that's not text
<suRs> hello all
<suRs> anyone here?
<ablomen> suRs, yep
<suRs> anyone know if op magement is good?
<Myrtti> what?
<suRs> i wonder if op manger is good
<suRs> for linux
<suRs> i whanta  program were i can obtain ip addres from wlan and eth
<Myrtti> op manager, ip manager?
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> some kinda ip manager i  need that
<Myrtti> a-ha
<suRs> so i can use my wlan  when im in town
<suRs>  wirless :p
<suRs> cant anyone help me?
<TheSheep> the default one should work fine
<suRs> i need
<suRs> a program
<suRs> that can obtain ip adresses
<TheSheep> a dhcp client, it's installed and used by default
<TheSheep> it should just work
<TheSheep> you should have a small icon of two computers next to your clock
<TheSheep> that's the network manager
<suRs> well i removed that one O_o
<suRs> from my panel
<TheSheep> you can enable it in autostarted applications
<suRs> hm
<suRs> ok
<suRs> its there
<totalwormage> (you can! for suRes!)
<suRs> but it dosnt show when i start :p
<mr_boo> hi
<mr_boo> why does my menu bar disappear sometimes?
 * TheSheep take out his crystal ball
<mr_boo> might sound weird but it's actually true
<TheSheep> eh, no batteries
<TheSheep> you will have to provide more details, a link would be a good start
<TheSheep> ah, sorry
<mr_boo> wondered if i accidently hit some key or did something weird w/o knowing about it
<TheSheep> wrong channel :)
<TheSheep> you mean the panels disappear?
<TheSheep> or just the menu?
<mr_boo> yup
<mr_boo> oh
<mr_boo> the topmost with "Application  Places"
<mr_boo> it's just gone
<TheSheep> whole bar or just the menus?
<mr_boo> whole bar is gone
<TheSheep> and the bottom one is still there?
<mr_boo> nope
<TheSheep> so the panel crashed for some reason :/
<TheSheep> how much ram do you have?
<mr_boo> 225
<TheSheep> should be plenty enough
<mr_boo> this occured after screen saver
<TheSheep> this is 8.04?
<TheSheep> I guess you should report a bug
<mr_boo> it's 8.04 yes
<mr_boo> haven't tried to restart
<mr_boo> gonna do
<TheSheep> mr_boo: you can bring the panels back by pressing alt+f2 and typing 'xfce4-panel', btw
<mr_boo> ok
<mr_boo> thanks
<roos> Is the XUbunta DVD image ?
<michaelramm> roos: No, regular CD. Only 544MB if I recall correctly.
<roos> correctly, thanks =)
<roos> soft from other DVD images, can i use to install on XUbuntu
<roos> (my english so so..., and it's my first steps on Linux)
<keri> my ibm thinkpad t20 cant shutdown or restart even after adding noacpi at grub line and also tried acpi=force
<keri> does 8.04 fix this problem yet? ive been waiting for over a year now for a bug fix
<roos_rus> is someone russian here ?
<TheSheep> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<roos_rus> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<roos_rus> TheSheep thanks )
<NullNam1> ﻿HELP! I needed to reinstall SAMBA on ubuntu 8.04, so I deslected SAMBA from "marked packages" in synaptic( the dozen or so services that are easily installed by checking and clicking apply)    I then noticed that /etc/samba still existed, so I removed the directory and all sub directories with "rm -r'   Now when I try to reinstall SAMBA, I get an error that states it can't find the samba config file.   THANks!
<zoredache> NullNam1: why do you need to reinstall?
<zoredache> anyway, the /etc/samba directory is part of the the package (samba-common) not samba.  You probably need to delete that as well
<lc2> HAY GUISE
<Stroganoff> NullNam1, try dpkg --force-confnew samba-common
<Stroganoff> dpkg --reinstall --force-confnew samba-common
<lc2> so i have a question
<lc2> is there anything like a ~/.xinitrc in xubuntu? (in before "yes, ~/.xinitrc", it doesn't work)
<Stroganoff> xinitrc works only when using startx
<lc2> kay
<lc2> the moar you know
 * lc2 has just moved from freebsd ;(
<Stroganoff> try XFCE Applications -> Settings -> Autostarted Applications
<Stroganoff> some day i'll install xfce to find out where the related config file is located..
<lc2> mm
 * lc2 just wants to xmodmap his windows key to ctrl ;\
<Stroganoff> hehe
 * lc2 had to do that once when the ctrl key stopped working, stayed in the habit of using it long after he got a new keyboard 
<Stroganoff> you can use the windows key in the xfce shortcuts, it's "Super_L"
<Stroganoff> oh
<Stroganoff> DISREGARD THAT
<lc2> indeed, the problem is every other program expecting ctrl to be ctrl ;\
<Stroganoff> ok add the xmodmap command to autostarted applications
<lc2> i think i will
 * lc2 just added his old .xinitrc to the autostarted apps
<lc2> okay, another problem i've had
<lc2> xorg doesn't seem to think that my display is capable of running 1280x960, and thinks i can only do 1280x800 at like 53hz
<lc2> when i used to do that at like, 70
<lc2> my xorg.conf explicitly specifies what resolutions my display is capable of, but it doesn't seem to work
<lc2> (i.e. when i try to change my resolution from the settings manager, it only shows some really puny resolutions, as above)
<lc2> oh, UseEDID
<lc2> lemme try
<lc2> sweet.
<lc2> UseEDID and using "Default" for the resolution brought great justice
<Stroganoff> alternative would be adding a custom modeline to section "monitor"
<Stroganoff> http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<Stroganoff> or google modeline generator
<lc2> that's sorta what i did
<thinkmassive> wow compiz-fusion is awesome
<thinkmassive> I never realized what I was missing
<Odd-rationale> thinkmassive: you'll gdt tired of it.... ;)
<thinkmassive> heh yeah, probably when my legs get burnt from the extra heat
<thinkmassive> it's definitely going on my home media box at home though
<Odd-rationale> thinkmassive: i only have it to "show off". otherwise, i leav it off...
<thinkmassive> gotta impress people to the point of saying "man, I need a new operating system that doesn't suck"
<lc2> gnahhh
<lc2> compiz = hate
<thinkmassive> ^^ exact words out of my roommate's mouth
<lc2> hate hate
<thinkmassive> and that's without seeing compiz
<thinkmassive> lc2: why?
<lc2> thinkmassive: i'm a speed freak
<lc2> thinkmassive: i turned off compositing because it made switching workspaces a fraction of a second slower
<thinkmassive> I hear ya, I always had that turned off but this just looks way too cool
<thinkmassive> at least on a media box ;)
<lc2> i'd rather give myself a frontal lobotomy with a rusty screwdriver than have bloat, however cool
 * lc2 notes, that's the point of installing xubuntu
 * lc2 notes, his system is now speedy liek speedycat
<Odd-rationale> lc2: xubuntu is getting kind of bloated itself...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: runs fine here
<lc2> 1.4 athlon :D
<Odd-rationale> lc2: if i want less bloat, i'd go with *box or a tiling wm like awesome
<Odd-rationale> or lxde!
<lc2> eh
<Odd-rationale> http://lxde.sf.net
<lc2> oooh
<lc2> it looks kinda nice
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i know... it IS nice...
<Odd-rationale> faster than xfce....
<Odd-rationale> also uses pcmanfm which is kind of like thunar with tabs...
<lc2> neat
<Odd-rationale> it uses openbox as the wm
<thinkmassive> I use xubuntu because I don't like gnome or kde
<thinkmassive> speed is always a concern but rarely an issue
<Odd-rationale> i was a strong kde follower...
<thinkmassive> and then....
<Odd-rationale> well, right now i'm flirting with gnome...
<Odd-rationale> i'll probably land back using awesome...
<thinkmassive> I started with gnome but it's just so big and clumsy
<thinkmassive> awesome?
<Odd-rationale> yeah, awesome!
<Odd-rationale> i don't find gnome much heavier than kde...
<Odd-rationale> it is hard to create a minimalist system with kde/qt...
<thinkmassive> I really like the simplicity of xfce over the speed/mass savings, although I guess mass and simplicity are directly related
<Odd-rationale> kde works best if you go all kde. then it is really8 good!
<thinkmassive> same with gnome
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, I want to decrease the taping sensitivity on my touchpad. I tried the synaptics manual but it's like greek for me. Anyone who can give me som pointers?
<thinkmassive> but each will always have the best apps for certain tasks
<Odd-rationale> N1ghtCrawler: there are 2 things you want to configure in your xorg.conf file: MaxTapTime and MaxTapMove
<Odd-rationale> MaxTapTime is an integer value that defines the maximum time for detecting a tap (in milliseconds)
<Odd-rationale> MaxTapMove is an integer value which defines the maximum movement of your finger for detecting a tap
<Odd-rationale> so in your synaptics section of your xorg.conf file try adding these lines
<Odd-rationale> Option  "MaxTapTime"   "180"
<Odd-rationale> Option  "MaxTapMove"   "110"
<Odd-rationale> you can experiment iwht the values...
<N1ghtCrawler> well, since i want tp deecrese the taping sinsitivity setting a lower maxtime would to the reverse?
<Odd-rationale> N1ghtCrawler: i would think so
<Odd-rationale> also, you would have to save the file and restart X for the changes to take effect...
<N1ghtCrawler> Like it's now i can just toutch it lightly whith my finger passing by when I type
<N1ghtCrawler> Odd-rationale: Setting a higer maxtime doers not affect the minumumtime witch i think is the problem?
<Odd-rationale> idk about that...
<N1ghtCrawler> prefferebly i want it to not react on taps unless they ar rather distinct
<N1ghtCrawler> I tried to apt-get qsynaptics but i get an errormessage that he could not find it
<Odd-rationale> N1ghtCrawler: there are ways to disalble touchpad when typing. search the forums for that...
<N1ghtCrawler> yeah, I read something about it.
<N1ghtCrawler> Googeling a bit i find that some other have the same problem with a silly sensitive touchpad
<N1ghtCrawler> it's more sensitive tan ny finger, the touchpad feels my finger before i feel the touchpad
<N1ghtCrawler> well i laborate a bit with the settings you tiped
<Odd-rationale> any good?
<N1ghtCrawler> But how do i restart x? ctrl+alt+backspace stops it and I have to reebot the coputer
<N1ghtCrawler> *computer
<Odd-rationale> well reboot works as well... :P
<N1ghtCrawler> yes, but if i dont want to, just restart X wint work. I get a black screen wothout any shell or anything
<N1ghtCrawler> now ctrl+alt+backspace worked.
<N1ghtCrawler> Strange.
<N1ghtCrawler> actually i thing  the settings you provided worked out pretty well! Thanks!
<DaveKong> Are the updates which you get from update manager included in the live install builds?
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, hmm?
<DaveKong> i.e. the new kernel builds?
<DaveKong> I had some problems with hardy on my laptop and there have been some broadcom fixes to the kernel so I am wondering if it will help but not sure if it is part of the live distro or not
<zoredache> so you are asking if the livecd has been updated since it was release?
<DaveKong> yea
<zoredache> I don't think so...  But the file dates on the download page should tell you
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, no
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, But 8.04.1 will be released soon
<DaveKong> ok thanks cody-somerville and zoredache
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: 8.04.1 ?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, Yes. 8.04 is an LTS and will get point releases.
<TheSheep> ah
#xubuntu 2008-06-04
<alnokta> why when i do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop it doesn't install xubuntu? it just installs a package called xubuntu-desktop and exits
<alnokta> any idea?
<Lynet> alnokta: Perhaps you already have all the packages. xubuntu-desktop is an 'empty' package with a list of other packages to install.
<lc2> silence-breaker
<ub511> hi, how i can autoligin to  the consol at startup  ?
<ub511> is  ~/.bash_profile the same as ~/.bashrc ?
<lc2> nope
<lc2> .bash_profile is executed when you log in, .bashrc is executed whenever the shell is executed
<ub511> lc2 : i need to autologin to a consol at startup i can do this by editing /etc/event.d/tty1 ?
<lc2> ub511: i haven't a clue
 * lc2 has just come from bsd, doesn't really know how linux/ubuntu does that sort of thing
<ub511> thanks lc2
<Maxwell6643> Hello
<Maxwell6643> Can anyone help me?  I MUST be able to switch between keyboard layouts using a two key command (e.g. alt-shift) for xubuntu to work for me (which I would like to do, as it is awesome.
<Maxwell6643> ?
<lc2> IDK LOL
<lc2> let's see
<lc2> http://ubuntu.sabza.org/2006/10/13/xubuntu-easily-switch-keyboard-layout/
<lc2> THAR U GO
<lc2> slightly convoluted but whatever
<lc2> also i don't see why you need to have a shell script to do that (i.e. /usr/bin/fixkeyboard )
<lc2> what languages do you want to switch between?
<lc2> layouts*
<lc2> well, shit
<Maxwell6643> H€llo
<Maxwell6643> Grrr
<Maxwell6643> Is anyon€ in h€r€
<Maxwell6643> My k€yboard is fucking up
<Maxwell6643> BRB˙
<Maxwell6643> Hello again.
<lc2> hia gain!
<lc2> hi again!
<Maxwell6643> Any id€as
<lc2> haha
<lc2> how on earth
<Maxwell6643> ?
<Maxwell6643> ??
<lc2> Maxwell6643: whatever you did to make it do that? stop doing that
<lc2> anyway, you had a question earlier, you did get an answer but you got disconnected
<Maxwell6643> I didn't do anything.
<Maxwell6643> Oh.
<Maxwell6643> Well what was the answer?
<Maxwell6643> Could someone please paste it in here for me?
<lc2> i had a counter-question, which layouts do you want to switch between?
<Maxwell6643> Russian Winkeys and USA (former USA Intl')
<lc2> okay hold on
<Maxwell6643> And I do not consider counter questions to be answers ;)
<lc2> Maxwell6643: you did get an answer as well, but the counter-question would have made it even better
<lc2> which two keys do you want to use to switch?
<Maxwell6643> I want to be able to hit alt-shift and thus switch between the two layouts.
<Maxwell6643> Those are the only two I want to use.
<lc2> okay
<lc2> go to your settings manager, autostarted apps
<lc2> and put something like
<lc2> (click "add", obviously)
<Maxwell6643> How do I get to my settings manager?
<Maxwell6643> I just switched to Xubuntu today from Ubuntu.
<lc2> applications -> settings -> settings manager
<lc2> (that's okay, i don't find this too easy, i just came from freebsd)
<lc2> anyway, go to the autostarted apps therein, click "add"
<lc2> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle us,ru
<Maxwell6643> What do I put as the name and description?
<lc2> enter that into a terminal first to make sure it works, because i really have nfi if it will
<lc2> put whatever you like
<lc2> string of profanities if you so choose
<lc2> oh and
<Maxwell6643> I don't think it did anything.
<Maxwell6643> asdlfkd
<Maxwell6643> дофыва
<lc2> .
<Maxwell6643> Oh, shit.
<Maxwell6643> I LOVE YOU!
<Maxwell6643> *HUGZ*
<lc2> i love me too
<lc2> Maxwell6643: one more thing.
<Maxwell6643> lol, yes?
<Maxwell6643> Haha, I always reply that.
<lc2> in the settings manager, keyboard, layouts tab
<Maxwell6643> Yes?
<lc2> you must check "use X configuration"
<Maxwell6643> Why?
<lc2> because otherwise you trigger "send email to the linux kernel mailing list telling them you're planning to fork the kernel" mode
<lc2> that, or switching might not work
<Maxwell6643> Ohhhh.
<Maxwell6643> Mmmmmk.
<Maxwell6643> Thank you ^-^
<lc2> most welcome
<Maxwell6643> I shall now restart and try this out.
<lc2> go for it
<lc2> let us know how it went
<Maxwell6643> If I am back in five minutes, it didn't work ^-^.
<Maxwell6643> Okay, I guess I shall come back one and tell you how it went.
<Maxwell6643> BRB!
<lc2> hb!
<lc2> wb
<Maxwell6644> Thank you!
<Maxwell6644> Спасибо большое!
<lc2> haha, awesome
<lc2> you're welcome
<Maxwell6644> I shall now go study the most lovely language in the world ^-^ (except maybe Latin?  But Russian girls>Roman ones)
<Maxwell6644> Ciao!
<ath_gr> i have already installed xubuntu 6.06 in an older notebook celeron@600+64mb ram. the system is going well, but as i want my little son to play with it i need some games on it. unfortunately 6.06 has no games by default. any idea or hepl hou can i install the games i saw in newer versions?
<ablomen> ath_gr, fire up synaptic and select the games and amusement catagory
<ablomen> 100s of games in there
<TheSheep> ath_gr: you can also check the getdeb.net for more games
<TheSheep> the quality varies greatly though
<ath_gr> i searched already in that catalogue and i just found a package needed for gnome games. actually i n this category there only 3 packages and the 2 of them they 're already installed
<TheSheep> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TheSheep> ath_gr: enable additional repositories
<ath_gr> where can i enable that? the pc is not connected to the net. where from can i downloaded additional repositories?
<TheSheep> ath_gr: all packages form ubuntu repositories are available at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ath_gr> thanks. in that link : http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=3 i found many games. can i run them under xfce?
<mnemoc> hi, i
<mnemoc> err
<mnemoc> hi, i'm running 8.04 quite happily but today suddenly the "places" menu diapeared, and also the icons at the desktop (at the same time) ... I revered the icons by alt-f2 -> xfdesktop.... but how can i get the "Places" menu back?
<TheSheep> alt+f2 and then 'xfce4-panel'
<mnemoc> thanks :)
<john__> hey i need help
<john__> how do i upgrade
<john__> i mean directly from dapper to .. 6,.10 or whatever
<john__> i remember doing system updates
<seanw> Hello all.
<john__> and there was an optio nto upgrade but now there isnt.. from dapper to 6.10
<seanw> How can I connect to an ssh/sftp server as a file manager window in xubuntu?
<seanw> It's easy in ubuntu but I can't find it here.
<john__> uh oh
<john__> anyone answer my questio nwhile i left? sorry
<john__> :p
<skream__> hey, anyone around?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<skream> my install keeps freezing after i click 'yes' to partition the drives
<Stroganoff> !alternate | skream
<ubottu> skream: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<skream> Stroganoff: thatts he version im trying to install
<Stroganoff> oh
<Stroganoff> are you able to switch to ctrl+alt+f2?
<skream> what does that do?
<Stroganoff> switches to tty2, containing verbose output
<skream> i'll try  ttha
<skream> if i hit ctrl+c it closes whatever is running i guess and goes t the nexxt screen
<Stroganoff> or is it completely frozen.. i.e. numlock doesnt respond
<Stroganoff> ok
<skream> says "prepring partitioner..."
<skream> and gets to 47% and stops everytime
<Stroganoff> have a look at /var/log/partman
<skream> how do i go bout doing that?
<Stroganoff> go to ctrl+alt+f3
<skream> particularly in the middle of the installation
<Stroganoff> run this:
<Stroganoff> less /var/log/partman
<skream> ok, sec
<skream> ctrl+alt+f3 just goes to a shell i guess?
<Stroganoff> yep
<skream> cool, did  notknow that
<skream> less not found
<skream> vi not found
<Stroganoff> cat
<Stroganoff> or nano
<skream> cat spit out  lot of stuff
<Stroganoff> anything suspicious at the bottom?
<skream> error handler: exception with type
<skream> error handler: reading message
<skream> error handler: reading options
<skream> and then it goes on to some other stuff...
<skream> lib/partman/automatically_partition/20some_device/choices:********************************
<skream> lib/partman/automatically_partition/50biggest_free/choices:********************************
<skream> thats it
<skream> nothing eh
<skream> by the way
<skream> dunno if this is hepful but my cd drive wont open when i get to this point
<Stroganoff> i think that is normal
<Stroganoff> anyway you should manage to upload your partman log to pastebin and present it to the guys in #ubuntu
<Stroganoff> either use ftp to upload it or manually mount a usb stick and copy it
<Stroganoff> or completely different approach: low level format your hard disk with vendor tools and try again :D
<skream> wow tths pretty involved
<skream> yeesh cant even get DSL to work hah
<gromozekin> hi there. i ve already installed xubuntu-restricted-extras but mp3 still doesnt play
<gromozekin> ?
<gromozekin> whats wrobng
<zoredache> what media player are you trying to use?  I generally just install and use vlc for everything
<gromozekin> )]
<gromozekin> exaile
<gromozekin> xmms
<gromozekin> audacious
<gromozekin> nothing)
<Myrtti> do you have medibuntu repository enabled?
<zoredache> do you hear any sounds at all?
<gromozekin> at all ye
<gromozekin> yes i enabled
<gromozekin> but
<gromozekin> they havent got verification key(
<y4ndexx> \o/ Russia!
<gromozekin> не позорь гопник
<N1ghtCrawler> Why can't i find Opera in the repo? I have searched uding both apt and synaptic.
<gromozekin> add some repos
<gromozekin> 3d party software
<gromozekin> and little advise - in repos opera flash doesnt work
<gromozekin> download deb file from opera.com (opera 9.5)
<N1ghtCrawler> ah, tanks for the tip. I do that instead theb
<N1ghtCrawler> *then
<gromozekin> so
<gromozekin> anyone can help me with mp3 support?)
<y4ndexx> I booted the live CD, installed Audacious (I hope that's correct) and it could play MP3 just fine.
<gromozekin> дада
<gromozekin> но сука не получается
<gromozekin> yes
<gromozekin> i typed that i did the same\
<gromozekin> but nothing works
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | gromozekin
<ubottu> gromozekin: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gromozekin> shit
<gromozekin> i tried!!
<Stroganoff> oops
<zoredache> and you are sure you sound card is working?
<gromozekin> yes
<Stroganoff> open audacious in a terminal, play a mp3 file and giev output
<zoredache> when you try to play a mp3 does it seem to play and you get silence or do you get an error?
<gromozekin> error
<zoredache> have you tried searching on the exact error message on google and the ubuntu forums?
<Stroganoff> make sure your player uses xine instead of gstreamer backend
<gromozekin> ok
<gromozekin> i will add again mediabuntu
<Stroganoff> O.o
<gromozekin> че?
<Stroganoff> que?
<gromozekin> what?
<Stroganoff> wat?
<y4ndexx> wut wut wut
<maxamillion> heh ... i still have ops here, i'll be darned
<maxamillion> deop maxamillion
<maxamillion> bah!
<Jack_Sparrow> gromozekin sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<gromozekin> http://paste.stgraber.org/5320
<Myrtti> wel,l, it's not there
<gromozekin> (
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti thanks.. I was lagging
<gromozekin> orly?
<gromozekin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: so am I, doewnloading alternate cd with bittorrent
<gromozekin> i did as typed there
<Myrtti> hence typos
<Jack_Sparrow> gromozekin Are you using hardy or gutsy or ?
<gromozekin> 7 10
<gromozekin> eeexubuntu\
<Myrtti> gromozekin: so you did "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I dint know we were supporting eeex
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: I don't either
<Myrtti> tbh
<Myrtti> I hate this lag
<gromozekin> which>
<N1ghtCrawler> how do i control the volume on my laptop in  Xubuntu, the buttons on the computer does not wórk
<zoredache> right click on a panel and add the volume control
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<gromozekin> !hands
<ubottu> Factoid hands not found
<gromozekin> lol
<gromozekin> it seems to be true]
<y4ndexx> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<N1ghtCrawler> The buttons worked by default in Ubuntu, so it can't be a imposibility to get them working in Xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gromozekin It may be better if you try to find a channel that supports your derivative eeexubuntu
<gromozekin> lolkun
<gromozekin> eeexubuntu - its just xubuntu with asus acpi and some crap for asus eee
<gromozekin> so its similar to xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Jack_Sparrow> Similar is not ubuntu
<gromozekin> ?
<gromozekin> wtf
<Jack_Sparrow> That is not allowed in here either
<zoredache> gromozekin: nobody that is active seems to know the answer.  we are trying to encourage you to find someone who does
<Jack_Sparrow> gromozekin Did you try the command suggested earlier to install the medi..repos?
<deniz_ogut> Hello. Xubuntu 8.04 here. I experience that ubuntuforums.org takes about lets say 10 minutes to load with Firefox3.0b5. Ok, Firefoxis a litle bit slowon my machine but not that much for sure. Do you have any idea if its something related with some settings or not?
<lc2> loads almost instantly here
<lc2> three questions: 1) have you changed anything? 2) is anything else slow? 3) how fast is your machine?
<deniz_ogut> I didn't intendly change anything.I mean: I have installed Fluxbox lately. Nothing else is slow. 256 RAM.
<deniz_ogut> Firefox operates slowon my machine but not that much. This is something else.
<lc2> so no other sites load slow like that?
<deniz_ogut> 10 minutes I say,maybe more. Other pages load in some seconds.
<deniz_ogut> no , not that slow.
<lc2> okay
<lc2> have you tried doing it like, right now?
<deniz_ogut> yes,it is loaded now. but if I attempt to reload it,i am sure...
<deniz_ogut> i will give a tryif you like.
<lc2> give it a shot, make sure it wasn't a temporary problem
<deniz_ogut> no its the same. I click an internal link from the main page and it began to "try" again.
<lc2> okay, what does it say in the status bar while it's loading?
<lc2> "Looking up.." or "Connecting to.."?
<deniz_ogut> transferinng data from ubuntuforums.org
<lc2> okay, i have no idea what that could be, other than either something wrong in their site or some routing issues with your ISP
<deniz_ogut> I can connenct with Dillo uin seconds.
<lc2> you might want to try another browser, just to be certain
<lc2> try epiphany
<deniz_ogut> can it be something remlated with some kind of flash thing?
<deniz_ogut> epiphany is similar to firefox.
<lc2> it is, that's why i suggested trying it
<deniz_ogut> it is... in which way?
<lc2> it uses the same rendering engine, the reason you should try using it is because then you can see if it's an issue with some firefox setting or other
<deniz_ogut> but not such a problem for other flash sites.
<deniz_ogut> epiphany is the same.
<deniz_ogut> their site should be OK because you can connect easily.
<lc2> except if you use epiphany, you can find out if it's a bug with a plugin/extension/setting/whatever
<lc2> just do it, plox
<deniz_ogut> anyway. thanks a lot. I took your time.
<deniz_ogut> plugins,extensions.... ok,i will check. thanks again.
<lc2> kay
<spasticteapot> Any Xubuntu devs here?
<spasticteapot> I just tried Xubuntu 8.04 - it looks terrific!
<lc2> it is awesome.
<spasticteapot> I am having a few hiccups, though.
 * lc2 isn't a dev.
<lc2> but i might be able to help
<spasticteapot> I just wanted to let the devs know they did a good job.
<spasticteapot> lc2: I'm connnected to a wifi network with decent signal strength, but the speed is astronomically slow.
<lc2> ohnoes.
<spasticteapot> ...and now it works.
<lc2> define "astronomically slow
<lc2> +"
<spasticteapot> That's odd.
<lc2> wait what
<spasticteapot> lc2: Google took nearly a minute to load.
<spasticteapot> Google!
<lc2> well, wtf
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<spasticteapot> That said, the system instantly recognized TWO wifi cards the old one would not - and they required no configuration.
<spasticteapot> Just plug & play!
<spasticteapot> And the wifi manager actually works.
<lc2> !
<lc2> ftw
<spasticteapot> And it seems to be faster than the old version - it's quite usable on a P3-550.
<lc2> except firefox ;(
<lc2> but even firefox is faster
<spasticteapot> IMO, Xubuntu has always been a bit rough around the edges...until now.
<spasticteapot> lc2: Firefox runs A-OK.
<spasticteapot> ...of course, I'm only using one tab.
<spasticteapot> Any recommendations on a replacement driver?
<lc2> i haven't a clue
<spasticteapot> I'm also going to try the miscellaneous speed tweaks - most of which, IIRC, involve disabling GNOME  bits that run in the background.
<spasticteapot> Ack...brain fart.
 * lc2 knows nothing about wireless, and has just come from freebsd so knows only marginally more than nothing about the linux kernel
<spasticteapot> Replacement browser.
<lc2> oh!
<lc2> sorry
<lc2> umm, try epiphany
<zoredache> you might also look at midori.  it is a webkit based browser
<spasticteapot> Ah..wait.
<spasticteapot> Kahehakaze.
<spasticteapot> I like that one.
<spasticteapot> The spelling...not so much.
<lc2> kazahekase?
<spasticteapot> Kazehakase?
<lc2> some shit like that
<spasticteapot> Yah.
<spasticteapot> Japanese names are not so easy to spell without the kanji.
<spasticteapot> That said, I'm astounded that there aren't any Japanese-specific linux distros.
<lc2> there may well be
<spasticteapot> Japan has 1/2 the population of the U.S...and a far larger number of technophiles.
<spasticteapot> lc2: I'm a linux n00b, but I did not see any on Distrowatch.
<lc2> spasticteapot: i can't imagine that there is not one
<spasticteapot> lc2: I'm guessing that the japanese translation of Ubuntu is spot-on.
<lc2> quite possibly
<spasticteapot> Wow...9 kB/second.
<lc2> !
<spasticteapot> Somethings fishy with my wifi connection
<lc2> haha
<lc2> yeah there is
<spasticteapot> 964 bytes/second.
<spasticteapot> WTF?
<spasticteapot> At least now it's back up to 25 kilobytes/second.
<spasticteapot> I never thought I'd be happy about that.
<spasticteapot> ...aaand it stopped.
<lc2> spasticteapot: ! :\
<spasticteapot> Hmm.
<spasticteapot> Gimme a sec...need to go fiddle with something.
<lc2> hokay
<lc2> hb
<spastic_teapot> lc2: Hola!
<spastic_teapot> Well, the good news is that I no longer have a problem with connection speed.
<lc2> spastic_teapot: ahoy
<lc2> spastic_teapot: good!
<lc2> what did you do?
<spastic_teapot> The bad news is that this is because I no longer have a @#$@#$ connection.
<spastic_teapot> :P
<lc2> oh shi-
<spastic_teapot> Ha. Ha.
<spastic_teapot> It's just the Xubuntu box.
<lc2> what did you do to break it?
<spastic_teapot> Tried to connect to a different wifi network.
<lc2> oh.
<spastic_teapot> I managed to download half of package lists....and now it's stopped again.
<lc2> .. :(
<spastic_teapot> That's odd.....
<spastic_teapot> Firefox still works.
<zoredache> are you sure it isn't being slow on the server-side?
<spastic_teapot> Nope.
<spastic_teapot> Every time I try to download, the internet craps out.
<spastic_teapot> @#$@$##@$!
<lc2> :(
<spastic_teapot> It's like demonic clockwork.
<spastic_teapot> Or, for BSD, daemonic clockwork.
<spastic_teapot> :P
<lc2> don't mention that name in my presence again
<spastic_teapot> ??
 * lc2 seriously hates BSD, and the horse it rode in on.
<spastic_teapot> Really?
<spastic_teapot> Explain.
<lc2> i got tired of how horribly buggy it was
 * lc2 was using freebsd before xubuntu
<spastic_teapot> That's why I asked.
<spastic_teapot> I do note that Linux has greater compatibility, and many more versions.
<lc2> my favourite bug: try to unmount a USB mass storage device in freebsd after you have unplugged it
<spastic_teapot> There's Linux for cheap old rubbish PCs, Linux for multichannel audio recording, Linux for firewalls, Linux for christian fundies....
<spastic_teapot> lc2: Oh dear.
<lc2> spastic_teapot: sometimes it refused to, sometimes it meant instant death and a kernel panic
<spastic_teapot> Of course, any PROFICIENT BSD user would have his own shell script to do that. For each of his flash drives.
<spastic_teapot> Oh my.
<zoredache> lc2: just don't disconnect drives before they are unmounted...
<lc2> zoredache: that means that there is *no way* to make things "just work" when you plug/unplug them
<lc2> you have to manually unmount drives
<lc2> hello, welcome to the late 20th century, we have this cool thing called "USB"
<zoredache> lc2: that isn't true... you can setup autofs to automatically mount your usb devices and unmount after a few minutes
<lc2> zoredache: what if you plugged it in for a few minutes then unplugged it before autofs unmounted it?
<lc2> the point is you shouldn't have to do shit like that
<spastic_teapot> lc2: Can't you do all that USB nonsense with some serial ports and a hot-swap SCSI setup?
<spastic_teapot> :P
<zoredache> how can you be sure the filesystem is in a clean state?
<lc2> zoredache: somehow, microsoft have managed to do it
<lc2> correction, microsoft managed to do it ten years ago*
<zoredache> on microsoft you need to click the 'safely remove hardware' icon
<spastic_teapot> lc2: He's right.
<spastic_teapot> It's more or less the same on both.
<zoredache> or else you can trash your filesystem
<lc2> zoredache: the point is, it doesn't crash the operating system
<lc2> "you shouldn't do that" is not the same thing as "you deserve to have your operating system crash on you"
<zoredache> yeah, I will agree a kernel crash on a missing device is bad thing
<zoredache> but you can get the same behavior on Linuux with mounted samba share and pulling the network cable in some conditions
<lc2> mkay
<zoredache> anywho...
<spastic_teapot> Xubuntu - it is made of WIN!
<lc2> it is.
<Qkall> hi i thought i fixed this problem yesterday... however i didn't
<Qkall> Odd-rationale: helped me, alas same problem
<Qkall> xfce4-session isn't starting by default...
<floating> is it possible to autologin to xubuntu without inserting name/pass
<TheSheep> floating: yes, set it in settings->login window
<greg_> where is rest of xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> greg_: falls back to defaults
<TheSheep> greg_: use 'sudo displayconfig-gtk' to edit it
<greg_> so i gotta manually add modules section?
<TheSheep> if you need any non-standard modules, yes
<floating> thxhx
<greg_> wat driver can i use for 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) ?
<TheSheep> greg_: Intel
<greg_> there are couple intel
<TheSheep> no, there are i810, i-something else, etc., but there is only one 'intel'
<greg_> intel expiramental?
<TheSheep> greg_: yup
<greg_> TheSheep, nows theres lines on screen
<TheSheep> :(
<greg_> any other drivers i can try?
<TheSheep> greg_: I have a similar card and it works for me
<TheSheep> greg_: I never tried any others
<greg_> want screen shot?
<TheSheep> greg_: but I guess it won't hurt?
<greg_> TheSheep, they all fail
<lc2> does anyone use rhythmbox here?
<Odd-rationale> lc2: i do sort of...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: where the hell is the stop button? :\
<Odd-rationale> lc2: the same as play...
<lc2> Odd-rationale: stop = pause?
<lc2> :\
<Odd-rationale> yeah, pretty much...
<lc2> okay, that fails
<greg_> TheSheep, its all messed up now
<Odd-rationale> i find it is ok...
<greg_> how do i fix?
<Odd-rationale> to play or not to play. simple as that... ;)
<lc2> rhythmbox officiall fails
<lc2> and now i'm going!
<lc2> :D
<WaxyFresh> Hi how do i search for things in xubuntu
<zoredache> what type of things?
<WaxyFresh> a single file
<TheSheep> you click on the loup icon next to the clock
<zoredache> I use the 'locate' command in a terminal...
<WaxyFresh> whats it called ill have to add it back i think i removed it
<TheSheep> tracker
<WaxyFresh> locate filename?
<TheSheep> it's in autostarted applications
<TheSheep> ah, you can also use locate or find from the command line
<TheSheep> see 'man locate' and 'man find' for details
<zoredache> TheSheep: is tracker something you installed?  I am not seeing anything by that name on my system and I have a fairly clean install
<TheSheep> I'm not sure, I know it was installed by default at some stage, but it might have been alpha or beta version then
<TheSheep> it's installed by default in ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> i think i disabled it on mine.
<WaxyFresh> im not finding it,and teh man pages boggle my mind. how do i use locate/find to search entire path and all its subdirectoys?
<zoredache> WaxyFresh: it has to build the index first...  (run sudo updatedb)
<zoredache> another slow way to find things would be to use the find command e.g find / -type f -name '*.mp3'
<WaxyFresh> zoredache: thanks the file in my case is asms so i would type find / -type f -asma ?
<zoredache> asms? is that the exact filename?  if yes then find / -type f -name 'asms'.  if you are looking for files with the .asm extention it would be find / -type f -name '*.asm'
#xubuntu 2008-06-05
<WaxyFresh> zoredache: sorry to bug ya again but is this normal so far?
<WaxyFresh> r00t@UnicornShrimper:~/Desktop/Type name of new folder$ sudo find / -type f -name 'asms'
<WaxyFresh> find: /proc/8000: No such file or directory
<zoredache> yeah... find really isn't the best tool.  It would be better to get slocate or tracker installed and get your disk initilized
<zoredache> or the index of your disk initizled rather
<WaxyFresh> ok thanks
<mindslant> howdy.  I uninstalled compiz from my eee which upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now my windows don't have borders.  How do I fix that?
<AlexCONRAD> hi all, I'm remastering a CD for automatic installation (kickstart)... but my CD drive is an external USB device and it doesn't seem to find it during the install. When I install manually, it boots from the CD, then yields it doesn't find the media. I need to load a "cdrom" module which is proposed to me during the install, and only after that it works
<AlexCONRAD> what should I append to the boot prompt to load the cdrom ?
<kaldor616> Anyone able to help me out with Xubuntu
<kaldor616> ?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kaldor616> I read that Xubuntu is good for older computers. I can't run the live CD on an old computer with 96 MB of ram. I also have 8 GB free. Is there something I'm missing?
<zoredache> I believe the livecd requires 192mb of ram.
<zoredache> you aren't really missing anything.  It is just people have different defintions of what 'old' is, and different expecations of what 'runs' means
<kaldor616> bah
<zoredache> !lowmem | kaldor616
<ubottu> kaldor616: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<kaldor616> any live CD that would work with it?
<kaldor616> a different linux distro or something?
<zoredache> I highly doubt you can have a working gui + applications on only 96MB of ram
<zoredache> on a livecd
<kaldor616> ah
<kaldor616> alright then
<kaldor616> thanks anyway :)
<zoredache> those where articles about how to tweak xubuntu/ubuntu for a low memory systme
<AlexCONRAD> where can I read about the possible options I can append to the kernel boot prompt ?
<zoredache> the kernel documentations will tell you about everything the kernel accepts
<zoredache> if you are feeding to debian-installer then you would need to read the debian-installer docs
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: ok
<AlexCONRAD> isolinux/isolinux.cfg
<AlexCONRAD> that's the file i'm modifying
<AlexCONRAD> so I guess it's even before debian-installer
<AlexCONRAD> right now I have append  ks=cdrom:/ks.cfg
<zoredache> isolinux passes a set of arguments to the kenel.  The kernel will use any options in recognizes then pass the rest on as enviroment variables to anything that is started
<AlexCONRAD> but my cd is not found (strange as it boots on it and i get the xubuntu CD menu)
<floating> error 29, cannot lock a locked drive. will now reboot.. says partition magic when i try delete my old ubuntu hoary partition
<floating> #29 Cannot lock a locked drive
<floating> Verify that the partitions you are attempting to modify are not on a locked hard disk.
<floating> locked hard disk ? what does that mean ?
<zoredache> I would guess it might mean that you have it mounted, or you are using it somehow
<floating> partition magic performs the delete operation from the boot, so its kinda strange that it would be locked ..(?) well, it loads the grub from that partition i guess
<floating> and i deleted other(windows) partitiosn succesfully from the same hard disk
<floating> just at the same boot
<zoredache> the bios could be doing something weird.  Some bios for a while had a boot-sector protection feature...
<floating> ok
<floating> i will be getting into that problem later though. while i tried to delete it, it did mess up my grub, but i was about to reinstall the whole system, so i started to install windows xp now.. after that, i will try delete that ubuntu and install xubuntu
<zoredache> is there anything on the drive that you care about right now?
<zoredache> there are some quick (but dangerious) commands that you can use to quickly wipe out everything...  So from a livecd a command like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1024 count=1024
<zoredache> that command will make everything on the drive go away
<floating> nop
<applemilk> hey
<zoredache> you could also try using gparted from the livecd
<applemilk> i need help compiling gnash
<floating> ic
<applemilk> three dependencies needed
<applemilk> one of them says i need it when i have the latest version :(
<Stroganoff> do you have the -dev package?
<applemilk> uhhh
<applemilk> lol i'mma go check now
<applemilk> maybe i dont :(
<applemilk> and after all this i need to compile pidgin too since i need pidgin :( if i get the same problems i'll be having a long day
<applemilk> i dont see it in synaptic
<Stroganoff> use the search form on packages.ubuntu.com
<applemilk> ok
<Stroganoff> what package are we talking about? and why do you want to compile pidgin, its in the repos.
<zoredache> why do you need to compile?
<applemilk> Package libming0
<applemilk> i see mingw32 but i dont think i need that
<applemilk> i need to compile gnash
<applemilk> and i'm using dapper
<Stroganoff> oh well
<applemilk> anyways what's the link to the ubuntu pastebin thing?
<applemilk> paste.ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<applemilk> ok
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get install libming-dev
<applemilk> libming-dev is already the newest version.
<applemilk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17029/
<applemilk> there
<Stroganoff> i would install hardy :p
<thinkmassive> I am trying to get an EVDO usb modem working and every article refers to /proc/bus/usb/devices  but I don't have that dir
<applemilk> three packages
<thinkmassive> did something change in 8.04?
<applemilk> Stroganoff, when i tried to upgrade to 8.04 i couldnt.. i'm using ppc
<Stroganoff> applemilk i would download the hardy alternate iso, if you select not to format the main partition, it will delete all system folders except /home (and i guess /opt) and install hardy ^^
<applemilk> :( awww but i only have one blank disc left
<applemilk> well is it still possible to compile gnash?
<applemilk> i've been told that it's possible in dapper
<zoredache> applemilk: it is possible, but isn't nessicarily easy or something that we can help with
<Stroganoff> libming-util
<applemilk> oh
<applemilk> Stroganoff, found a package of that
<applemilk> downloading
<applemilk> okay its done
<applemilk> now i have two more packages i think
<thinkmassive> ok I have /proc/bus/usb but no devices file in that dir
<applemilk> how can i check to make sure i did get this though? so i dont get te warning again
<thinkmassive> my usb dvd and hdd work fine
<adude> how do i view my windows partition.
<applemilk> E: Couldn't find package mtasc
<applemilk> i need mtasc
<zoredache> !ntfs | adude
<ubottu> adude: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Stroganoff> thinkmassive try "lsusb" instead of "cat /proc/usb..."
<thinkmassive> I did, it doesn't give the strings I need (Vendor and ProdID)
<thinkmassive> is the proc file just outdated?
<thinkmassive> ah ha! hwinfo --usb worked :)
<applemilk> grr i have to get mtasc i'll be back brb
<applemilk> how do i get myself an away message here?
<Stroganoff> /away brb church
<thinkmassive> there's actually a parameter in wvdial.conf called "Stupid Mode"
<applemilk> oh
<applemilk> okay back well
<applemilk> it's precompiled
<applemilk> i'm not that familiar with this so how do i open it?
<applemilk> when i right click and select "execute" nothing happens
<applemilk> i'll do ./configure first
<magic_ninja> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stroganoff> extract it to /opt/mtasc/ and (maybe) point the gnash configure file to that path
<applemilk> how
<applemilk> since all i know is to just cd to the gnash directory and do ./configure so i dont kjnow hot to do that ;p[
<applemilk> :P    *
<Stroganoff> sudo mkdir /opt/mtasc
<Stroganoff> sudo tar xf mtasc-1.12-linux.tgz -C /opt/mtasc
<applemilk> libming-dev
<applemilk>  didnt even install
<applemilk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/libming-dev
<applemilk> lucky
<applemilk> it says same version is already installed
<applemilk> in synaptic when i look f or libming i see the ones i need already installed :( i'll try the other packages first then
<AlexCONRAD> hum, I can't figure out how to boot from that usb cd-rom correctly... any hints ?
<AlexCONRAD> what could I pass to the kernel to load a non-ide cdrom ?
<applemilk> if gnash doesnt work i'll try swfdec and use an older version of gnash for ads and school work (my school site is flash...........agggggg)
<applemilk> i found mtasc
<applemilk> but not for debian
<applemilk> i mean
<applemilk> dapper
<applemilk> dunno why i thought said debian. but does that mean i cant use gnash then?
<applemilk> ahh i need help getting three packages when compiling gnash
<applemilk> ,....on dapper
<lc2> waaatt
<applemilk> wat
<lc2> why are you compiling gnash
<applemilk> because
<applemilk> i'm on dapper
<lc2> y r u on dapper lols
<Jack_Sparrow> applemilk You were banned in Ubuntu for a reason...
<applemilk> what
<Jack_Sparrow> John
<applemilk> dont go offtopic dude
<Jack_Sparrow> For your "Room-mates" antics
<applemilk> what?
<applemilk> rude
<applemilk> i dont have time for you dont bother me
<Jack_Sparrow> I can pull up the log from ops earlier
<applemilk> dude get out
 * cody-somerville coughs.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<applemilk> ignoring you
<applemilk> dont bother me
<cody-somerville> applemilk, What packages are you trying to get?
<applemilk> well
 * lc2 hums/sings..."and we should...all...just get...along"
<applemilk> three of them
<applemilk> hold on
<applemilk> ming, mtasc  and uhh
<applemilk> swfmill
<applemilk> swfc i mean
<applemilk> i'll use the pastebin hold on
<applemilk> paste.ubuntu.com/17029/
<applemilk> ignore the "Bababooey" i didnt kjnow what to put there :P
<lc2> those are warnings, not errors, can't you just ignore them?
<applemilk> well
<applemilk> when i go to make it
<applemilk> i get an error
<applemilk> let me find it hold on
<applemilk> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<applemilk> make[2]: *** [libgnashbase.la] Error 1
<applemilk> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/john/Desktop/gnash-0.8.2/libbase'
<applemilk> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<applemilk> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/john/Desktop/gnash-0.8.2'
<applemilk> make: *** [all] Error 2
<applemilk> oops
<applemilk> but yeah there it is
<cody-somerville> That isn't caused by not having those applications installed
<applemilk> oh
<applemilk> why is it caused
<cody-somerville> I would ask in #gnash
<cody-somerville> They're better equipped to help you
<applemilk> oh i didnt know there was a channel
<applemilk> okay thanks
<lc2> applemilk: you cut off your paste just after the part that would actually tell you what's wrong
<applemilk> ohhh
<applemilk>  okay hold on
<applemilk> actually that was it
<applemilk> before i was taken back to the.. terminal thing
<applemilk> hold on let me use pastebin
<natjo> would having very little space on your HD prevent a person from installing xubuntu?
<applemilk> not at all
<applemilk> ihave 8gb
<natjo> i have 1.2
<applemilk> woo at least i have a bigger hard drive for once :P
<applemilk> than someone i mean
<applemilk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17055/
<applemilk> theres the entire thing
<applemilk> well hold on natjo
<applemilk> Xubuntu can be installed with one of 2 CDs, both requiring at least 1.5GB of hard drive space. Installing with the Desktop CD requires 192 MB of RAM, while the Alternate CD (which uses a text based installer), requires 64 MB of RAM, and also allows access to additional options for the installation.[2]
<applemilk> ooh...
<lc2> applemilk: whoah
<applemilk> what
<lc2> why are you compiling with -nostdlib?
<natjo> i have no problem deleting stuff because i have an external hd so i need to delete some stuff
<lc2> that's what's causing the linker errors
<applemilk> i have no idea, lc2
<applemilk> i mean i just type ./configure
<applemilk> then "make"
<lc2> applemilk: try: make LDFLAGS+="-lstdc++"
<lc2> or figure out why it's adding -nostdlib because it shouldn't do that
<applemilk> i used the command
<applemilk> hope this wokrs
<applemilk> and for natjo, i'll tell you how mnuch xubuntu uses on this
<applemilk> actually now i dont know
<applemilk> how big of a hard drive you got?
<natjo> what happens is i choose install and the white screen things shows up with install and it stayed like that for 1.5 hours and nothing happened and i just deleted some stuff and now have 4.6GB
<applemilk> you deleted stuff afterwards?
<natjo> no i just did right now
<applemilk> did the white screen come up when you had 1.2gb or did you just do it now after clearing space?
<natjo> applemilk: call me a retard and push me down i haven't even thought of that
<natjo> well i'm off to try again
<applemilk> lol
<applemilk> okay figured that'd be the case
 * applemilk prefers xchat
 * lc2 prefers irssi
<applemilk> i need perl-XML-Parser but i cant find it in synaptic
<vdozen> hello i need info on how to set up home network
<natjo> is there a different way to install xubuntu with a cd than the way it's trying to do now?
<natjo> because i'm still stuck at the orange bird with a white window with install on top that does nothing for hours
<natjo> and i've tried this at least 5 times
<natjo> i only have 256 MB of ram and 25GB of HD available
<lc2> are you sure it's not a bad CD?
<natjo> this is the second one
<applemilk> i had a blackj screen and i did ctrl alt f1..:(
<applemilk> for terminal
<lc2> natjo: oh :\
<lc2> natjo: have you checked the MD5 sum of your ISO?
<natjo> i didn't know i was suppose to
<lc2> natjo: you normally don't have to
<lc2> natjo: i can only suppose a problem with the installation media, though
<natjo> i'm just really really frustrated at it right now
<applemilk> what option you chose?
<applemilk> when you put the disc in and terminal and all
<natjo> what i'm doing is restarting windows with the disc in when the xubuntu thing comes up i choose install
<natjo> and then it just sits there and does nothing
<applemilk> wait do you get a terminal or not?
<applemilk> just wondering
<natjo> i don't get nothing but that white window with install on top
<lc2> applemilk: ? the cd never boots into a terminal
<applemilk> oh
<applemilk> mine did
<applemilk> :P
<lc2> natjo: does X start or not?
<applemilk> cause i'm on ppc just wondering for najto
<natjo> lc2: what do you mean when i try to test xubuntu out?
<applemilk> since i would think najto would have to do nosplash if it was a termanl
<lc2> natjo: yes
<applemilk> terminal^ and
<lc2> natjo: does it make it as far as the GUI?
<applemilk> so you say white and install?
<natjo> yeah i can test it out but it really doesn't do anything
<natjo> the mouse moves but i can't open anything
<lc2> natjo: you might want to try the alternate install disk, then
<natjo> alternate install disk okay and is that in the same place i found this iso i burned?
<applemilk> yup
<applemilk> should be
<lc2> natjo: yes
<lc2> natjo: will you be dual-booting?
<natjo> no i want to get rid of windows
<applemilk> good choice
<lc2> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/8.04/release/xubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<lc2> is what you want
<natjo> thanks lc2
<natjo> and downloading
<lc2> kay
<natjo> this alternate won't be any different looking once installed than the desktop cd?
<lc2> natjo: nope
<lc2> it just gives you a text-based installer which can't go wrong
<lc2> (inb4 it going wrong)
<applemilk> wat
 * applemilk finds a piece of my own hair in my mouth 
<lc2> nice.
<applemilk> long hair :P
<lc2> apparently
 * applemilk is listening to Contra remixes while waiting for Pidgin to do it's think
<applemilk> ugh
<applemilk> finally got help from the slow IRCs
<vdozen> hello
<vdozen> i need help regarding home networking
<vdozen> i need to have access to my files on another xubuntu machine on same router how could i do that?
<zoredache> so you have two linux boxes?
<The-Kernel> applemilk well, join the #complaint_department channel
<zoredache> anyway the simple way would be to setup ssh on both and use sshfs to remotely mount things
<applemilk> what
<applemilk> why
<zoredache> vdozen: you could also work on setting up either nfs or samba.
<applemilk> i dont have a complaint
<applemilk> :P i got pidgin wokring thanks to the fast ircs,
<applemilk> the slow part was a joke
<The-Kernel> so was my part :P
<applemilk> wha...
<applemilk> dont scare me
<applemilk> ;_;
<vdozen> yes i have 2 linux boxes
<vdozen> tired of windows .. needed to try something new and xubuntu on my pc is way faster than windows
<applemilk> i want a lintop
<applemilk> they're real linux boxes because they're literally a small box with no moving parts :P
<Odd-rationale> but don't you think they are a bit over priced for what you get/
<Odd-rationale> ?
<applemilk> how much
<applemilk> looking
<applemilk> 250.00EUR
<applemilk> how much is that in american money?
<Odd-rationale> idk..
<applemilk> gonna conovert
<applemilk> 385 american moolah
<applemilk> oh that's just bull :(
<Odd-rationale> yeah, that is a bit too much for me... :)
<applemilk> hey guys look at my 380 dollar computer!
<Odd-rationale> how much disk space do you get for that?
<applemilk> 1GB! :D
<lc2> haha
<applemilk> can i store all my music on it?
<applemilk> NO but look how tiny it is!
<lc2> yay welcome to 1996
<applemilk> just like the macbook air
<applemilk> can it run crysis? no but look at it fit in this envelope1
<applemilk> i'd  like to see someone bring that at a lan party
<lc2> can you do anything useful with it? no, but look at how cute it is, awwww!
<applemilk> with the lintop it's a nice small computer if you have 385 dollars to spare
<applemilk> people are stupid these days
<applemilk> they act like they need an incredibly tiyn laptop as if over 3 pounds is heavy
<Odd-rationale> it should be100 USD or less....
<applemilk> alotless
<applemilk> you can pick up an incredibly cheap older computer with the same specs and install linux just fine
<Odd-rationale> i mean, you can get 1 gb of flash for like 12 bucks
<applemilk> or cheaper
<applemilk> i got 2gb for 14
<Odd-rationale> you could probably get all the parts (and better ones) for like 50 bucks...
<applemilk> before i left it in my pocket, my mom washed it and it was broken
<applemilk> definitely
<applemilk> i'd get an ipaq
<Odd-rationale> i did that...
<applemilk> those small compaq computers
<Odd-rationale> but mine still works! ;)
<applemilk> I HATE YOU ;_;
<applemilk> you ever heard of an ipaq?
<applemilk> they're small
<Odd-rationale> even all the data was still on it..
<applemilk> not ipaq but i dont know what thye're called
<Odd-rationale> no i havent...
<applemilk> it's a small internet capable compaq computer
<applemilk> not sold anymore but it has the right specs for linux
<applemilk> like a lintop
<Odd-rationale> i saw a review of the linutop at the linuxjournal and it doesn't even have a power switch, you have to unplug it.. :|
<applemilk> LOL ROFL
<applemilk> talk about green
<applemilk> i'd get a macbook if i had money to spare
<applemilk> the macbook air
<applemilk> i'd just love having an incredibly small overpriced limited computer
<Odd-rationale> my only problem with mac is that i don't think i can ever get used to having only one mouse button...
<applemilk> there's onlyone?!
<applemilk> eek
<applemilk> :(
<Odd-rationale> you didn't know that?!
<applemilk> No1
<applemilk> :(
<Odd-rationale> apple has only a single mouse button. no right-click...
<applemilk> that's saddd :(
<Odd-rationale> you have to do shift click or something...
<applemilk> connect an external mouse
<applemilk> i hahve that on tihs imac
<applemilk> when i had osx it worked
<Odd-rationale> but the touchpad of mac's are cool
<applemilk> apple has no idea what to say for their macbook air
<applemilk> all they can say is
<applemilk> ultra thin
<applemilk> ultra portable
<applemilk> ultra unlike anything else
<applemilk> ultra portable? laptops are as portable as can be
<applemilk> thin? there you go. unlike anything else? my mom's hp can upgrade RAm
<applemilk> i'm gonna go get gnash working
<DaveKong> I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/17103/ when I visit www.goproblems.com and try to load a problem... I am running java6 anyone know what may be going on?
<lc2> wtf.
<DaveKong> My thoughts exactly
<lc2> i have no idea
<applemilk> I need help. I ran "./configure" when trying to compile gnash on my Xubuntu Dapper ppc and got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17106/
<applemilk> ./join #xbox
<applemilk> oops
<applemilk> wrong server tab to type that one
<lc2> wow, deja vu
<Myrtti> good morning
<applemilk> Hello
<applemilk> Its night for me here :P
<MaxFrames> hello
<lc2> ohai
<zoredache> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<MaxFrames> I need some help using the Shared Folders functionality (to share data with a Windows workstation)
<MaxFrames> I have shared a folder on my Xubuntu PC, and when I try to connect to it from Windows, I am asked for a username and a password
<MaxFrames> I type in the username and password of my Xubuntu user, and it is not accepted
<zoredache> you may need to set the samba password
<MaxFrames> how do I do it?
<zoredache> in a terminal run 'smbpasswd'
<MaxFrames> mm... I got a strange error
<MaxFrames> it asked me for the old password and (twice) for a new password, and then this error came out;
<MaxFrames> "could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: nt_status_logon_failure"
<MaxFrames> maybe because I got the old password wrong?
<zoredache> try 'sudo smbpasswd username' replace with your username of course
<MaxFrames> ok, this time it did not complain :)
<MaxFrames> let's see if windows can access the share now
<MaxFrames> success! thank you very much :)
<MaxFrames> just a question: in Shared Folders, in the Users tab, there is a long list of users that can access the share (me, and several others like bin, nobody, lp, ircd, messagebus etc)
<MaxFrames> does this mean that all these users can access the shares? do they need to type the same smb password I just set?
<lc2> no, smbpasswd only sets it for one user
<MaxFrames> so I should uncheck all those users?
<zoredache> only users that have an smbpasswd set will have acces (in the default config)
<lc2> MaxFrames: in the interests of good form, yes
<MaxFrames> (what are those user accounts anyway?)
<lc2> MaxFrames: pseudo-users for various services
<lc2> MaxFrames: except "nobody", that is a user that should never have any privileges at all on a system
<lc2> MaxFrames: they exist so that those services can run with the minimal amount of privileges necessary, e.g. an irc server will run as ircd, and ircd will only be owner of files necessary for an irc server to run
<MaxFrames> I see
<MaxFrames> though I don't understand why those users should be able to access a smb share
<lc2> MaxFrames: they shouldn't
<MaxFrames> I unchecked them... strange, they were enabled by default
<lc2> MaxFrames: i don't think it could do any harm with them being able to access it, because they don't even have passwords on the system
<lc2> MaxFrames: but not allowing them to is good form, i.e. healthy paranoia
<Myrtti> iirc samba printing uses might have something to do with lp having rights to a samba share
<Myrtti> I like brasero a lot
 * lc2 doesn't even have a cd drive
<Valsum> Morning.
<lc2> morning
<lc2> and
<lc2> goodbye!
<lc2> :D
<applemilk> lolwat
<Valsum> hehe
<applemilk> is there a way to install debian on this (xubuntu dapper.. on ppc) without a cd or anything? live install.........or whatever>?
<Myrtti> how come?
<applemilk> since debian still supports ppc
<applemilk> oficially i mean
<applemilk> and i wanna see if it'll be better for me than this
<Valsum> I'm new to this world, and just know xubuntu...sorry I can't help
<applemilk> aw
<applemilk> hm
<applemilk> well i dont have a flash drive so that's not an option
<applemilk> i have a dvd player on my imac g3
<applemilk> i have xubuntu dapper
<applemilk> how do i get it working?
<applemilk> vlc doesnt seem to play it
<ablomen> applemilk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-ade7b6cc5a280ee943fd7884cf7dc49ebe7e22ca
<applemilk> Thank you. :)
<ablomen> yw, hope it works for ppc ;)
<applemilk> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<applemilk> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<applemilk> is only available from another source
<applemilk> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<applemilk> john@john-desktop:~/Desktop/agg-2.5$
<applemilk> Oops copied more than supposed to oh well lol
<ablomen> the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh script said that?
<applemilk> i did it from terminal
<ablomen> yeah but did you run that script or just tried to install libdvdcss2?
<applemilk> i tried to run libdvdcss2 through terminal
<ablomen> ah, you have to look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#head-e3dafb305e64ec576176ee706e287bb4d839cb12 and search for "If you are using Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake": "
<applemilk> okay
<applemilk> thats what i did
<ablomen> oh
<applemilk> vlc doesnt play this family guy dvd :(
<applemilk> i'mma try again
<applemilk> nope
<ablomen> you can try looking here >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ablomen> lots of codecs in there
<ablomen> also libdvdcss2 i think
<applemilk> k
<ablomen> so try adding that repository and then run the script again, that should do it :)
<applemilk> okay
<applemilk> nope :(
<applemilk> i should try mplayer
<ablomen> hmm ok try this: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<applemilk> ok
<applemilk> nope
<ablomen> hmm, well im out of ideas, sorry
<applemilk> i used to use totem on ubuntu
<applemilk> any way to get it on xubuntu?
<applemilk> got it
<applemilk> gonna try dvds
<applemilk> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<liassist> is xubuntu good for my laptop??(my system is 256mb ram 1.4ghz processer and 64mb vram)(iam new to linux)(what version will be best,) mostly i want a nice and good DE and WM with menu's and all stuff like gnome (not gnome!!) (i need a good distro for this configuration)
<applemilk> liassist: yes
<applemilk> this is what you'relooking for
<applemilk> you want something like gnome but NOT gnome.. menus, etc
<applemilk> that's xfce in a sentence
<applemilk> and i'm running this on an imac g3 with lower specs than your laptop fine so yours will definitely run. :D
<liassist> hey what about the live cd??
<applemilk> yup
<applemilk> livecd works
<liassist> thankx
<applemilk> yw :)
<Fabouney> hi
<applemilk> i need help.totem gives me this error:
<applemilk> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<TheSheep> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<applemilk> i did that
<applemilk> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-gl sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<applemilk> i have to get that apparently
<applemilk> then i get this: gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<applemilk> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<applemilk>  i mean
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Myrtti> applemilk: there's a list of the mirrors on th bottom of the page
<Myrtti> aaaaannnnd why are you trying to do it like that?
<applemilk> like what
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg etc
<Myrtti> would be nice
<Myrtti> you don't have to say sudo aptget install all the time
<applemilk> no i mean
<applemilk> i pasted that from the site
<applemilk> i'll do them one at a time since i found one
<applemilk> got them
<applemilk> i still get the error. the mirrors are at the bottom of what page? i'm gonna try em
<Myrtti> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Myrtti>  (for Feisty and earlier)
<Myrtti>                   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<applemilk> oh ok
<applemilk> i dont even know what i'm looking for
<applemilk> http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/all/ is the mirror i'm looking at and libdvd2css isn't even for ppc
<applemilk> ugh
<applemilk> is debian a good choice for me?
<applemilk> i'll install debian later. for now i'll just do something else.
<Fabouney> pk ctrl+alt+space fonctionne pas ?
<Fabouney> ca ne redémarre pas X server
<TheSheep> !fr | Fabouney
<ubottu> Fabouney: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Fabouney> sorry dude :(
<TheSheep> are you sure you don't mean alt+ctrl+backspace
<Fabouney> i have installed the eeeXubuntu distrib on my eee PC, all function seem work perfectly, the touchpad too, but when i whant access to the Gsynaptics to configure my touchpad i have this error ("you have to set SHMConfig "true" in you xorg.conf) i have do it, but not works, after i have check the log of worgs and i can see this strange message : "Synaptics touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 18 nodes),
<TheSheep> Fabouney: laptops sometimes have some key combination for disabling the touchpad, it's as if you unplugged it
<Fabouney> i not understand what you say, can you explain better TheSheep (im french i need more explination) lol
<Fabouney> sorry
<Fabouney> can i fix this problem easily ?
<TheSheep> Fabouney: refer to the manual of your eee pc and see if there is some key combination that enables the touchpad
<Fabouney> my touchpad works
<Fabouney> i can use it !
<Fabouney> lol
<TheSheep> ah, then maybe it's not a synaptics touchpad? :/
<Fabouney> but i can't configure it using Gsynaptics
<Fabouney> yes
<TheSheep> I don't know what they put into eee
<Fabouney> but how i can see info on my touchpad
<Fabouney> in my xorg.conf i have the section "Synaptic touchpad"
<TheSheep> you can put anything you want in that file, it doesn't mean you have it though
<Fabouney> how i can get info on my touchpad ?
<TheSheep> lspci or hwinfo
<TheSheep> lsusb too
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: around ?
<AlexCONRAD> zoredache: I have a question regarding preseed. I have the following answer to a question "cdrom-detect/cdrom_module=cdrom". But this doesn't seem to work. The type of the response is a "select", any idea if it should be treated differently that strings / booleans ?
<Fabouney> i have done a dpkg --configure -a and my xubuntu was replaced by an ubuntu distrib, why ?
<Fabouney> if everytime that i want update my xubuntu distrib, system replace it by ubuntu, it sucks ! :(
<aanderse> has anyone here used windows vista?
<TheSheep> aanderse: yes, but you can get much better help at ##windows
<aanderse> lol
<aanderse> not asking for help :p
<aanderse> at work... been using it there for a little bit now
<aanderse> just wanted to know if anyone had used it... because there's actually 1 positive feature about it
<aanderse> that i thought ubuntu might benefit from if they were to implement, maybe
<Myrtti> which is?
<TheSheep> vista has many positive features
<TheSheep> for exmaple excellent fonts
<aanderse> well when something isn't working with the computer, say like a driver isn't installed, something isn't functioning correctly, crash, etc...
<aanderse> a little helper application tries to solve the problem for me
<aanderse> it connects to the net and fetches new "solutions"
<aanderse> now ubuntu has pretty great support through forums and such
<aanderse> only if an application could tap into that resource
<aanderse> might make it easier for some people
 * aanderse shrugs
<TheSheep> ubuntu has that crash reporter
<aanderse> yeah, and that's definitely in the same direction
<aanderse> anywho, just thought i'd throw that out there
<aanderse> so big meeting in 2 weeks?
<TheSheep> aanderse: I think there is some brainstorming page for ubuntu
<TheSheep> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<aanderse> :)
<freex> hi all!
<natjo> um quick question how do i get back the bars at the top and bottom?
<TheSheep> natjo: alt+f2 and type xfce4-panel
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I remastered a CD, and during the installation, I'm getting a "detecting concentrators for eth0" regarding PPPoE. This is something I didn't have before, any idea what would cause this ?
<natjo> TheSheep: thanks a million
<natjo> so what is a useful media player that can handle a really really big library of music?
<y4ndexx> Amarok, they say. But I would use foobar2000 in wine.
<natjo> is amarok last.fm compatible?
<y4ndexx> I can't say for sure, but I think yes, and foobar2000 is 100% compatible.
<Myrtti> exaile ♥
<thinkmassive> some of my Applications->Settings and Applications->System menu items seem to have disappeared, I think it coincides with installation of compiz fusion
<thinkmassive> Printing and Autostarted app's are nowhere to be found
<thinkmassive> errr doh, I just found printing, but where is autostarted app's supposed to be in 8.04?
<SabreWolfy> Any suggestions regard the xfce4-mixer high cpu usage issue ?
<zoredache> of what issue do you speak?
<Riotta> I think it's caused by alsa
<Riotta> update it manually /compile & stuff
<SabreWolfy> idling machine doing nothing, but xfce-mixer-plu using CPU
<Riotta> it's bug in alsa kinda
<SabreWolfy> sometimes up to 80% cpu, then comes down, but usually sits around 4% -- it's at the top when I do "top"
<SabreWolfy> ah alsa -- ok -- tried to remove it but then xubuntu-desktop was going to be removed too
<SabreWolfy>   /clear
<SabreWolfy> so I just live with it for now ?
<SabreWolfy> kinda irritating on a machine I'm sorta using as a "server"
<zoredache> you need sound on a server?
<SabreWolfy> nope -- that's why I wanted to remove xfce-mixer but xubuntu-desktop was gonna go too
<SabreWolfy> can I just remove alsa packages ?
<Riotta> if you will do so
<Riotta> you will have no sound
<SabreWolfy> alsa-base and alsa-utils
<Riotta> alsa are sound drivers
<SabreWolfy> yea no problem; it's a machine that's a little server so no need for sound
<Riotta> you can compile alsa by yourself and it will not overwrite alsa but it will be used and old alsa not
<SabreWolfy> nope -- trying to remove alsa also will remove xubuntu-desktop package
<Riotta> if it's a server why it's running xfce anyway ?
<SabreWolfy> oh -- don't really want to compile stuff!
<Riotta> it should be textbased only it would not use any resources except
<Riotta> for the daemons which you run on it
<SabreWolfy> heheheeheheh it's an old desktop machine, and I like xfce
<Riotta> ah
<SabreWolfy> but it could be text-based yes
<SabreWolfy> how do I boot into text without any gui ?
<Riotta> ctrl+alt+f1 for example or change runlevels
<SabreWolfy> altho things like sharing a printer will be a pain without a gui !!
<Riotta> ye
<Riotta> it will in some cases
<SabreWolfy> yea but to ALWAYS boot into text mode? I'll google it I guess
<Riotta> you can try disabling mixer tho
<SabreWolfy> ok how do I disable it ?
<Riotta> just remove it from the panel ? or something
<Riotta> or uninstall it in synaptic
<SabreWolfy> oh ok yes I'll try that; you tried fluxbuntu ?
<Riotta> nope
<Riotta> I had fluxbox for sometime on other linux
<Riotta> tho
<SabreWolfy> on an aside note -- Linux generally impresses me so much compared to W*ndows; I have a ssh connection open sharing X to the "server" so I can just load synaptic from the machine I am on; nice
<Riotta> yea
<Riotta> I know what you mean by that
<SabreWolfy> :)
<SabreWolfy> shweet -- simply removing "volume control" applet from the panel seems to have sorted it !!
<natjo> what is the equivalent of My Documents in X?
<zoredache> natjo: nothing
<zoredache> X doesn't know anything about user folders.  It closer to being a desktop issue for Thunar/Natulus
<natjo> okay so i just make my own folders and copy all my stuff into it like its my documents?
<thinkmassive> or your home folder
<Myrtti> natjo: are you talking about X or xubuntu?
<zoredache> In Thunar really your home directory is what you get by default.  I personally create a folder named 'Documents" under my home dir and then create a shortcut
<Myrtti> /me is confused
<cody-somerville> Congratz Myrtti for your membership :)
<Myrtti> thanks :-)
<natjo> Myrtti: me and you both my total time on this thing is less than 2 hours
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, It is much deserved :)
<Myrtti> speaking of which
<zoredache> you said 'X' I thought you where talking about xorg which doesn't know or care about document folders
<Myrtti> cody-somerville: may I pm you?
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, certainly
<natjo> i didn't know the difference between X and xubuntu
<natjo> sorry
<zoredache> natjo: no worries... :)
<SabreWolfy> what about /home/user/Documents ? :)
<natjo> i just made a folder on the desktop named Documents. the reason i asked is with windows certain programs always look in my documents
<zoredache> pretty much everything on linux will default to your home directory so (/home/user)
<SabreWolfy> there should already be a /home/user folder
<SabreWolfy> and under that is Documents which many programs default to
<darkcrab> hello?
<Odd-rationale> !hi | darkcrab
<ubottu> darkcrab: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<darkcrab> i was wondering, i installed xubuntu, and I love it, but the default install uses the same about of ram as the default ubuntu hardy install.
<darkcrab> and I thought xubuntu was suppose to be a lightweight desktop alternative
<zoredache> it is leightweightish... but it is more about being xfce then being leightweight
<Myrtti> if you want to tune it to be more light weight, then there's plenty of choices you can make
<Odd-rationale> some of the default apps are lighter. thunar < nautilus
<Myrtti> I switched ff3 to epiphany and I'm loving it
<Odd-rationale> me too
<Myrtti> claws-mail is actually better to my opinion than thunderbird
<Odd-rationale> hey, me too!
<Odd-rationale> i bet you don't you weechat... ;)
<Odd-rationale> use
<Myrtti> no, I'm using even more lightweight solution
<darkcrab> ok so you actually find epiphany to be more stable
<Myrtti> yup
<darkcrab> i do find that system to be a lot faster, so yes, i do see your point
<Myrtti> Odd-rationale: ssh + screen + irssi, IM's are ssh + screen + irssi + bitlbee :-P
<Myrtti> and for heavy weight apps...
<Odd-rationale> what makes irssi lighter than weechat?
<Myrtti> the act that I'm running it on a totally different system
<Myrtti> s/act/fact/
<Myrtti> though I guess weechat can be counted to be in the same category
<spasticteapot> I've been having unusual crashes on my low-power Xubuntu box.
<spasticteapot> Is there a way I can figure out what made it crash?
<Myrtti> I swearz someone has substituted my fingers with carrots, the amount of typos I'm doing today...
<Myrtti> I'm running apport to help find the bugs, you might find it useful too
<darkcrab> i didnt realize that in hardy you no longer have to install the medibuntu repository and I already did. and I recently installed the xubuntu-restriced package. does it matter that I have both?
<Odd-rationale> there is medibuntu fo hardy
<Odd-rationale> and yes you can have both...
<darkcrab> ok cool
<Stroganoff> you need medibuntu for w32codecs
<darkcrab> ah ok
<spasticteapot> Myrtti: Aport?
<darkcrab> well, I installed like the libdvd and the w32 from medibuntu
<Myrtti> Apport
<Myrtti> hold on
<darkcrab> didnt have a clue there was a restricted package
<darkcrab> and then when I foudn out there was one I installed that
<Myrtti> spasticteapot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed follow the part on "enabling apport" except that the first command should start with gconftool-2, not gconftool
<spasticteapot> Myrtti: As soon as I can get Synaptic to run without crashing, I'll try it.
<spasticteapot>  I still cannot figure out why Ubuntu has such a ludicrous update schedule.
<spasticteapot> When you buy a copy of Windows, you can update for a period of three years.
<Myrtti> yes?
<spasticteapot> However, an ubuntu LTS generally will start running into nasty problems after one.
<Stroganoff> !apt-get | spasticteapot
<ubottu> spasticteapot: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<spasticteapot> I recall using 6.06. My laptop was riddled with problems until I started using 7.04.
<spasticteapot> Stroganoff: I know how to use APT-GET. I do, however, prefer Synaptic.
<spasticteapot> Mostly because I invariably manage to mess up the dependencies....
<zoredache> mess up dependancies?  that is pretty tricky to do... apt usually deals with all that for you
<spasticteapot> zoredache: I'll give it a shot.
<spasticteapot> That said, I think it might just be a hardware problem.
<spasticteapot> That said, it did show up after I installed a huge number of updates....
<darkcrab> xubuntu only uses the LTS versions right?
<darkcrab> so 6.06 and 8.04 are the only xubuntu versions
<zoredache> darkcrab: not at all.. there where versions of xubuntu for 6.10,7.04, and 7.10
<darkcrab> ok cool
<darkcrab> must have overlooked them
<zoredache> where are you looking?  Perhaps the older version where simply removed
<darkcrab> well, on the xubuntu website I could have sworn it said only 6.06 LTS and 8.04 LTS
<darkcrab> but I probably misread it
<zoredache> darkcrab: if you are looking at the 'get xubuntu' section at the top of that page, that usually only shows the current version and the last lts
<zoredache> if you look at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/ you can see cd images.
<darkcrab> ah ok, that explains why then
<darkcrab> have you guys heard of the openssl security vulnerability
<Myrtti> who hasn't?
<darkcrab> what is openssl used for
<zoredache> it is a library called by almost everything that does encryption
<zoredache> so ssh, https for web servers, ssl for many servers and so on
<darkcrab> what risk does it pose for home users
<zoredache> if you have generated any ssh keys or x.509 keys for authentication you need to revoke/replace them
<darkcrab> kk
<spasticteapot> Myrtti: What do I need to install to use apport?
<zoredache> you'll also want to your host keys if you are running ssh.  But that will be handled automatically if/when install the updated ssl/ssh packages
<spasticteapot> I'm giving this computer to someone who does not know anything about Linux, and I'd like to set it back to the default set of updates.
<spasticteapot> Although, after the latest round of updates, it crashes before you can do anything anyway.
<darkcrab> is there a reason you dont want to give them a fresh install, (trying not to sound stupid)
<Myrtti> spasticteapot: basically apport, it does have some dependencies but they're pulled with apt-get
<b1z4rr0> hi
<b1z4rr0> hi
<zoredache> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<b1z4rr0> ;)
<b1z4rr0> i'm having some problems with the installation of programs
<b1z4rr0> the mesage is: E: /root/.aptitude -mkdir (30 only reading system)
<zoredache> and?
<zoredache> how and what are you trying to install?
<b1z4rr0> i'm trying to install some packae of openoffice
<Myrtti> and how are you trying to do it?
<Myrtti> where have you downloaded the openoffice?
<spasticteapot> I have a rather unusual problem.
<spasticteapot> I entered the key for my home wifi network into the Xubuntu "keyring", and would like to delete it before I give the computer to someone else.
<spasticteapot> How do I do this?
<zoredache> the keyrings are in ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<zoredache> you can simply delete the file there if you like
<Myrtti> or by clicking the applet with the right mouse button, edit wireless networks ...
<Myrtti> and delete it from there
<spasticteapot> zoredache: Thanks.
<darkcrab> i think xubuntu uses gnome-keyring
<lc2> it does
<rivervalley> I have a total newbie question
<rivervalley> i'm trying to set up record my desktop and get an error that says i need to configure my sound card.  their faq says try gnome-mixxer.  does this come preinstalled in gutsy?
<TheSheep> rivervalley: no, you need to find it with synaptic and install
<slow-motion> hi
<ShiroUsagi> Hi, could anybody here help me? I`m having an annoying bug with Xfce, installed via xubuntu-desktop meta package over Ubuntu 8.04. After I log in, and just use it for something, e.g. browser open, xchat, terminal, jabber... Everything becomes unresponsive to mouse clicks and keyboard, although the pointer is still moving, and I can see windows updating (new chat messages, etc)...
<rivervalley> @TheSheep ok, thanks. i know it seems obvious, but it's a friend's machine i'm using so i thought best to check first that i'm not missing something obvious.  thanks again
<TheSheep> rivervalley: you can try alsmaixer in the terminal instead
<eater> is there an easy way to use gnome-panel instead of xfce4-panel in xfce?
<rivervalley> TheSheep: er, another basic question how do i run it from the command line?  also, it's alsamixer, right?
<TheSheep> rivervalley: you open a terminal from your menu, it's in the accessories category
<TheSheep> rivervalley: then you type the command, 'alsamixer' in this case, without the quotes
<TheSheep> rivervalley: use arrows to control it, press esc to exit
<TheSheep> eater: yes, install it, remove all panels and start the gnome one, then save the session when logging out
<TheSheep> eater: uyou can also use the applets for the gnome panel in xfce panel, using the xfce-applet-plugin
<eater> TheSheep: thanks, I'll try that
<rivervalley> TheSheep:  Well, I was able to play around a bit with Alsamixer, but recordmydesktop is still giving me the same error message saying it can't open/configure the sound card.  I guess i'll try gnome mixxer
<raul> hi
<raul> how can i set the default configuration of xfce?
<AlexCONRAD> hello, I'm setting up a system with preseeding, and I'd like to know if it's possible to catch and handle error messages? (with red background)
<eater> I'm trying to create a launcher in the panel that launches an application in the terminal, but it tells me "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<mxmasster> hello
<mxmasster> i'm trying to do a dist-upgrade which bombs out on me
<mxmasster> the main.log error message says that the xubuntu-desktop metapackage is not installed
<mxmasster> how do i resolve this?
<ArthurArchnix> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mxmasster> okay says that it is already the newest version
<ArthurArchnix> ok, do sudo apt-get update
<ArthurArchnix> any errors?
<mxmasster> no
<ArthurArchnix> now sudo apt-get upgrade
<ArthurArchnix> any errors?
<mxmasster> ArthurArchnix: no
<ArthurArchnix> Did it upgrade anything?
<mxmasster> sales 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<mxmasster> (s/sales/says/) correction: says 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ArthurArchnix> hmm.... paste the exact output of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mxmasster> but it does identify that i am running 7.10
<ArthurArchnix> but wait
<ArthurArchnix> if there are not updates... what are you trying to do?
<mxmasster> dist-upgrade
<mxmasster> where do i see the release version on the system
<zoredache> mxmasster: if you are trying to update from the command line you will also need to change your sources.list to point at hardy
<mxmasster> zoredache: okay that would make a difference
<mxmasster> is there a link with the instructions ?
<zoredache> lsb_release -a should tell you the current release
<eater> anybody know about panel launchers?
<mxmasster> i was using the gui tool which was failing
<zoredache> mxmasster: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list look at all the lines and replace gutsy with hardy
<ArthurArchnix> I thought dist-upgrade was deprecated. There were some new instructions on the wiki about upgrading from 7.1
<mxmasster> the site says to use the gui which is failing
<ArthurArchnix> Then zoredache's method sounds like the trick.
<zoredache> just a though, but you might want o backup any data you have...  If the GUI is failing trying to force things from the command line there is a remote chance things will get worse
<mxmasster> thanks
<mxmasster> fortunately there is nothing on the system that matters
<mxmasster> so if it get's more feisty the cd will work
<suRs> hello
<lc2> o hay thar
<ShiroUsagi> Any Ideas about Xfce freezing? Should I repeat my question?
<lc2> i never saw it, so go for it
<ShiroUsagi> Hi, could anybody here help me? I`m having an annoying bug with Xfce, installed via xubuntu-desktop meta package over Ubuntu 8.04. After I log in, and just use it for something, e.g. browser open, xchat, terminal, jabber... Everything becomes unresponsive to mouse clicks and keyboard, although the pointer is still moving, and I can see windows updating (new chat messages, etc)...
<lc2> heh, what
<lc2> i don't know, but you might want to disable compositing or some other cargo-cult solution
<ShiroUsagi> No idea why it happens, but it happens all the time. No compositing.
<mrredundancyman> has anyone had any luck getting sound to work in Hardy on a Thinkpad 600E?
<lc2> ShiroUsagi: oh ;(
<zoredache> ShiroUsagi: do you have a second computer?  I would be tempted to try to ssh in while it is hung... Or perhaps try going to a console (ctrl-alt-f2) and fire up top and see if anything appears out of the ordinary
<slow-motion> n8
<ShiroUsagi> zoredache, Oh, well, let`s try that. What`s your ip? I`ll open the port for you.
<zoredache> eh?  I wasn't offering to ssh in.  I was suggesting you do that if you had two computers
<zoredache> I won't be able to get to you from where I am right now
<TheSheep> ShiroUsagi: and letting random people in is not really a wise thing to do
<ShiroUsagi> Ah, sorry, I`m a bit sleepy. Okay okay. And desperate too.
<Valis_> Hello. Does anyone know how to integrate Claws Mail with Firefox (i.e. with the mailto: command)?
<KuroUsagi> Aha. It hung again. And I only opened one window, minimized it, and tried to restore it back.
<zoredache> KuroUsagi: once it is 'hung' what do you do to get it working again?
<KuroUsagi> zoredache, Nothing worked so far, so, I guess, restarting X.
<KuroUsagi> Everything seems pretty normal in top
<KuroUsagi> The screen renders alright, but all input is disabled.
<KuroUsagi> Keyboard and mouse buttons are having no effect.
<KuroUsagi> I`ve restarted X, and trying to figure out what`s causing this.
<darkcrab> i set in firefox to auto open transmission when I open a bittorrent file, but now I want it to use azureus, anybody know how to change it?
<ShiroUsagi> Just according to the Murphy`s law, everything works fine, when I want to trace a bug…
<lc2> wat
<lc2> darkcrab: do what you did before, just not with transmission
<darkcrab> it wont let me lc2
<lc2> why
<darkcrab> because I have it set to auto-open the file
<darkcrab> so it doesnt give me a choice
<darkcrab> like it did before
<ArthurArchnix> There's this page in firefox options that lets you choose custom apps.
<zoredache> in the prefs go to the content tab, and click the file-types button... that may give you what you want
<ArthurArchnix> If it's available you can change it from transmission to something else.
<ShiroUsagi> It also has an option to ask every time what you want to do with the selected file types.
<darkcrab> i cant find anything
<ArthurArchnix> Do you mean you can't find the page with options, or you can find the page, but there's nothing in it?
<suRs> omg
<suRs> i have the biggest problem to install wlifi wirlessness
<ShiroUsagi> darkcrab, It should be in Edit > Preferences > Applications, Listed as BitTorrent seed file. Is Azureus set as a default torrent-file handler in the system?
<node_6> hi all
<node_6> I need some help getting my mic to work, please
<darkcrab> there is nothing listed under applications shiro usagi
<node_6> I have it plugged into the correct jack in the soundcard (colors match up).  alsamixer's recording settings are set at 75% and input source is set on mic
<lc2> darkcrab: edit .mozilla/firefox/<your profile>/mimeTypes.rdf
<darkcrab> ok
<ArthurArchnix> darkcrab: ﻿Yeah... well, that's why it's called a beta. You can either wait for updates or create a new profile, and import your bookmarks and stuff from the old profile. This time choose azeurus. Better though is just to leave it at ask like Shirosays... until final is released. or... while I was typing that, maybe lc2 has an easier method
<ShiroUsagi> darkcrab, Might try making Azureus default for torrent-files, then. Right click a downloaded .torrent and onto the Open with... I believe when firefox encounters a torrent it will just ask what to do, and add the type to its list.
<darkcrab> i did that, yea, thanks though shiro.
<node_6> it doesn't seem that xfce's sound manager does anything useful for me.  help please :)
<ShiroUsagi> node_6, What about the volume level in xfce4-mixer ?
<darkcrab> lc2, I did what you said, and it still does it
#xubuntu 2008-06-06
<lc2> darkcrab: stupid questions, but 1) did you replace all references to transmission 2) did you restart firefox
<darkcrab> hmmm
<darkcrab> one sec
<node_6> ShiroUsagi:  all up
<darkcrab> yea lc2, its all set, but its not working
<lc2> well, what the crap
<ArthurArchnix> darkcrab: Are you still working on your transmission thing?
<darkcrab> yea
<darkcrab> no luck
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah... I told you. It's buggy software right now. Try creating a new profile. Alt+F2 then firefox -P create new. Get it working. then go into old profile and copy over your bookmarks.
<darkcrab> kk
<ShiroUsagi> node_6, The sound system in Hardy was changed to Pulseaudio, might also be helpful to look in that direction, try using one of those: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/AboutPulseAudio#RelatedSoftware
<KuroUsagi> Oh, It hangs at last...
<KuroUsagi> I don`t see any pattern in these occurances.
<lc2> KuroUsagi: :\
<cody-somerville> :]
<KuroUsagi> It looks like a problem with xfwm, but everything refreshes, and the panel is unresponsive too... Really puzzled here.
<lc2> KuroUsagi: me too
<lc2> did you get this problem with whatever you were using before?
<KuroUsagi> Nope. I believe it started after upgrading to Hardy. And as for Xfce, I was rarely using it, mostly sticking with Gnome.
<lc2> does gnome do that as well?
<KuroUsagi> No, it has its own problems :)
<lc2> i haven't a clue :\
<KuroUsagi> The strange thing is: it reacts to ctrl+alt+f1-etc, and c+a+backspace, caps- num- scroll- locks, but none of the other keystrokes.
<lc2> hm :(
<KuroUsagi> Something is receiving them and deliberately ignoring...
<KuroUsagi> Erm... Does it suppose to have 62 console-kit-daemon processes running?..
<KuroUsagi> Oh, it`s a registered bug...
<lc2> haha wtf
<KuroUsagi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/148454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148454 in consolekit "console-kit-deamon spawns too many threads" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KuroUsagi> Just a confusion, or whatever.
<taza> Anyone got a complete newbie faq for getting new themes?
<cody-somerville> You just download the theme and extra it to .themes/ in your home directory.
<taza> Exactly. Complete newbie style?
<taza> I mean, to begin with, what style of themes affect what?
<taza> I'm pretty sure I can do all this myself if I just had a document explaining all the terms and causes in detail.
<KuroUsagi> An example theme-creation-kit?
<cody-somerville> taza, and now you're confusing me and I'm a developer :P
<taza> No, I just want a newbie's introduction to what themes are, what themes are what and how do they all interlock.
<taza> What are GTK themes for and what are Xfce themes for, to begin with
<KuroUsagi> http://www.xfce.org/xfwm4-theme-howto/
<KuroUsagi> Like.. this?
<taza> Most certainly not.
<cody-somerville> There is no such thing as an "Xfce theme"
<cody-somerville> An "Xfce theme" is a GTK theme.
<taza> KuroUsagi: I understand *nothing* from that site. I mean, I could use my graphical skills and my programming skills to create something there but I wouldn't have a clue what to do with it.
<taza> I wasn't asking for a "complete newbie" guide for nothing
<taza> For I have no understanding of the terminology and how they actually work.
<lc2> well you know what GTK is
<lc2> everything's simple english from there
<taza> Yeah, right.
<KuroUsagi> Basicalli it`s just pictures of buttons and decorations all stacked together, with some text describing what goes where... Or.. is it not?
<taza> No, it's not
<KuroUsagi> *lly
<taza> And lc2, that must be obviously some new usage of of the word 'simple' I was previously unaware of.
<taza> To begin with, I do not know the components and what component affects what.
<taza> I know GTK+ is a widget library for GUIs, and uh, I have no idea how it's used in Xfce4
<cody-somerville> Do you know what a widget is, taza?
<lc2> taza: all xfce's menus, taskbars, etc are drawn using GTK
<taza> lc2: Thanks, now we're getting to where we want to be.
<KuroUsagi> Why don`t you take a ready made theme, and start by altering it. Then you can notice the changes with your own eyes.
<lc2> in the case of window decorations (titlebars etc), it inherits some properties from the GTK theme, and others from the xfce decoration theme
<taza> I presume the theme howto applies only to the window decoration theme?
<lc2> taza: yes
<taza> So basically if I want to change colours and such I'm looking for a GTK theme.
<lc2> taza: depends on what you want to change the colours of
<taza> And if I want to change titlebars and window borders I want a xfce window decoration theme
<lc2> pretty much
<cody-somerville> Xfce theme === GTK theme.
<taza> Yeah, that was the part I was in the dark of.
<taza> No.
<lc2> no
<taza> What's called a xfce theme is a xfce window decoration theme.
<taza> It all makes sense once I got that one critical part down.
<KuroUsagi> Well, people sometimes refer to copiers as xerox...
<lc2> taza: bear in mind that with some window decoration themes, colours and so on are inherited from the GTK theme
<taza> lc2: Yeah, but I'm not looking for an another window decoration theme
<taza> My problem is that xfce4-dusk is too dark for my screen in some conditions
<lc2> sec
<KuroUsagi> I give up... Back to Gnome for the time being... Although I really like the concept behind Xfce.
<lc2> ;\
<taza> Back to gnome from xfce?
<taza> Why on earth would you do something like that?
<KuroUsagi> Yeah.
<taza> I'm using xfce just because I don't have space for the better stuff
<lc2> i'm trying to find the global gtk themes directory and i have no clue
<taza> And I don't mean KDE even if I do think it's better than Gnome. I mean wmii etc.
<taza> Split workspaces. <3 <3 <3
<lc2> oh
<lc2> /usr/share/themes/
<KuroUsagi> Because Xfce stops responding to my keyboard and mouse after some usage time...
<lc2> poke around in there to find Dusk
<taza> Well I can just extract it to .themes too
<lc2> taza: you may find it easier to tweak your existing theme, if you find it too dark, than to do another
<KuroUsagi> And, personally, I find KDE inferior to both Xfce and Gnome, but that`s just me.
<taza> KuroUsagi: Ever tried a split workspace window manager?
<taza> I mean, it's a function I think all of them should have
<KuroUsagi> Never really had to split.
<taza> But alas, I have 800x480 resolution, so no split workspaces for me. ;_;
<lc2> taza: /usr/share/themes/Xfce-dusk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<KuroUsagi> But doesn`t Gnome provide one?
<taza> Not sure.
<lc2> taza: 800x600? why?
<taza> Xfce doesn't, I'm pretty sure.
<taza> lc2: Not 800x600. 800x480.
<lc2> wtf
<lc2> !
<KuroUsagi> eeePC or something
<taza> Yup, EeePC
<lc2> cool
<taza> I mean, I'd still so love split workspaces.
<taza> But Xfce is just so much more practical for a screen of this size
<TheSheep> Jef Raskin claimed this screen size is optimal for working with text
<TheSheep> his Cat had such a tiny screen too
<thinkmassive> ick that's why I haven't taken the eeepc dive yet
<thinkmassive> 480 is usable on something the size of a phone
<taza> It's usable for everything but gaming and image editing
<thinkmassive> not to rip on your eee, I still want one
<thinkmassive> how many lines is that in a shell?
<taza> Mabbe 20
<thinkmassive> I would use the term tolerable, as opposed to usable
<taza> It's usable
<thinkmassive> the TRS-80 was usable too
<taza> Aye
<thinkmassive> I suppose for the price it's alright
<taza> But you can game with the Eee too
<ShiroUsagi> I still don`t get the need of split workspaces on EeePC.
<taza> NWN1 works just fine
<thinkmassive> hehe cool
<taza> I want a split-in-the-half for coding
<taza> My coding uses a lot of magic numbers and formulas.
<ShiroUsagi> Open two windows and align them nicely :)
<wers> what's the difference between lower window and hide window?
<thinkmassive> my coding uses a lot of magic formulas and potions
<taza> Well I code potions.
<taza> Literally.
<ShiroUsagi> And an enchanted fly swatter of perfect perception.
<thinkmassive> taza: homebrew? or chem e?
<taza> thinkmassive: RPG's
<Maxwell6643> Hello
<thinkmassive> taza: hah very good
<Maxwell6643> Anyone know where I can find a list of ALL the abbreviations for keyboard layouts?
<lc2> /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst is a good start
<Maxwell6643> Ty.
<Maxwell6643> And is there a convenient default keyboard shortcut to open up terminal in Xubuntu?
<lc2> nope
<lc2> also, hi again, i just remembered you
<Maxwell6643> Hello :)
<taza> Alsosleep
<taza> 3am
<lc2> oh
<Maxwell6643> I for some reason (perhaps school, perhaps the large amount of THC ingested yesterday, I do not know) cannot remember how to open up a text file to edit it in the text editor.
<lc2> settings manager, keyboard
<Maxwell6643> (from terminal)
<lc2> under "shortcuts"
<lc2> add a new theme, then add your shortcut
<Maxwell6643> Ty.
<lc2> command should be xfce4-terminal
<lc2> and anyway
<lc2> your question is begging for a holy war about which is the correct text editor to use
<ShiroUsagi> "Real programmers use butterflies…"
<ShiroUsagi> Oh, well, 5 am here. Might as well get some sleep. Thanks for all the efforts, I`ll try to trace it better next time. Best of luck!
<lc2> bye ShiroUsagi
<skittles> hello there
<lc2> O HAY BUDY
<Abominus69> Hello, I am trying to share a folder so a Windows PC can view it.  I set up sharing and the Windows PC can see the folder, however it says I don't have permission to connect to it.  The folder currently only has my Xubuntu username as ownership.
<Myrtti> use smbpasswd to create passwords - samba user rights are separate from the system user rights
<Abominus69> Isn't there a way to just say share this folder to anyone without passwords?
<Abominus69> In other words, have no security settings on the shared folder.
<Myrtti> umm
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> I've personally done it with editing the samba configuration file myself
<cody-somerville> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-d2b25687b553d3737873748f613fb60558db7c4d
<Abominus69> Thanks, I'll give that a whirl.
<powerpleb_> does anyone know whether it's possible to have the places menu plugin in the Applications menu?
<TheSheep> it's not
<powerpleb_> ok thnx
<slaine_> Hey guys, was directed here from the #xfce channel
 * gnomefreak waits
<slaine_> Having a problem with the terminal application on my fresh Xunbuntu 8.04 installation
<slaine_> You can see it here
<slaine_> http://slaine.org/files/xubuntu_terminal.png
<gnomefreak> slaine_: have you filed a bug on Launchpad.net?
<slaine_> I don't know if it's a bug yet, now do I.
<gnomefreak> slaine_: ummmm what is wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> it looks normal here
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: the black borders?
<slaine_> The borders are not drawn, they're black
<gnomefreak> slaine_: ah
<Myrtti> is that only a terminal bug?
<Myrtti> all the other apps work fine?
<slaine_> It only happens with terminal (but it's sub windows like Help/About etc. have the same issue)
<slaine_> Yes, all other apps I've tried so far work fine
<Myrtti> so it's a bug between xfce4-terminal and xfwm, if I understand correctly
<Myrtti> is this normal xubuntu, not eeexubuntu or ppc?
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: good point :)
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: been around too long not to know the right questions :-P
<slaine_> Yes, it's normal xubuntu install
<gnomefreak> that wasnt good :(
<gnomefreak> it crashes here
<Myrtti> xfce4-terminal?
<gnomefreak> xterm4 crashes here
<gnomefreak> slaine_: what theme are you using?
<slaine_> About lists it as Terminal 0.2.8
<gnomefreak> this works fine in gnome with xterm
<slaine_> I'm not using gnome
<slaine_> and it happens regardless of theme
<gnomefreak> sorry it was xfterm4 that crashed here
<gnomefreak> but i expect that
<gnomefreak> the reason i ask about theme is because the gnome default theme doesnt show this issue here so maybe its the default theme on xfce that is causing this
<slaine_> It was just suggested to disable composite explicitly in xorg.conf by the xfce guys. I'll give that a go later
<gnomefreak> i am unable to change to xfce at this time
<slaine_> I've changed the bit depth to 16 too and still the same problem
<gnomefreak> slaine_: that could be the issue since its using compiz not default WM
<slaine_> I'm not using compiz
<Myrtti> composite in xubuntu is done with compiz?
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: i thought it was
<Myrtti> I've got no idea
<gnomefreak> only kde4 doesnt use it afaik they have their own in kde4
<slaine_> Yeah, the compositor is disabled via the Window Manager Tweaks app
<gnomefreak> xubuntu doesnt have it enabled by default?
<Myrtti> not that I know of
<gnomefreak> once the right drivers are found ofcourse
 * gnomefreak doesnt touch compiz other than to run tests on new software and bugs
<slaine_> Yes, and I don't have a driver that's capable
<slaine_> But it looks like Terminal application is expecting it to be there
<slaine_> This is a right pain, as I use terminals a lot
<slaine_> Ok, disabling composite explicitly via the xorg.conf file solved the problem
<Myrtti> file a bug of it anyway
<thinkmassive> any recommendations on a fast lightweight image viewer?
<thinkmassive> it's annoying to open gimp everytime I want to preview an image
<cody-somerville> Ristretto
<thinkmassive> quick startup time?
<thinkmassive> oh nice, I didn't even realize that's installed by default
<thinkmassive> thanks cody-somerville
<The-Kernel> !yelp
<ubottu> Factoid yelp not found
<The-Kernel> !info yelp
<ubottu> yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME 2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 338 kB, installed size 3964 kB
<AlexCONRAD> hi, installed xfce-panel and gdm, but when booting up, it seems to be an old X environement
<AlexCONRAD> how can I make gdm to start xfce during boot ?
<TheSheep> you can select it in the 'sessions' menu at the login
<age6racer> Hi all, I dont seem to be able to install Restricted-Manager or Restricted-Manager-core They are part of the jockey package but reinstalling that doesn't help. When I try to install them directly it tells me that they have no availabel version
<TheSheep> but xfce-panel is not enough
<age6racer> any ideas?
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: what else would I need (it installed all kinds of dependencies)
<Stroganoff> AlexCONRAD you need xfce-session
<Stroganoff> and you need a window manager
<AlexCONRAD> Stroganoff: ok, i'll install that
<TheSheep> the 'xfce4' metapackage should contain all you need, and some more
<AlexCONRAD> Stroganoff: i installed thunar already.
<TheSheep> xfdesktop may be handy
<Stroganoff> AlexCONRAD thunar is a file browser
<Stroganoff> window manager examples: xfwm4 (used by xfce), openbox, fluxbox, icewm
<Stroganoff> icewm brings it's own panel though
<AlexCONRAD> Stroganoff: I see. I guess that makes the pretty icons, right ?
<Stroganoff> a window manager manages windows. move, resize, maximize, minimize...
<AlexCONRAD> heh, I broke something I guess, I seem to be running xfce, but I have an empty screen with the menu that contains nothing (icon of some kind of sun), and i can only right click to see its properties and customize panel
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: you need to install panel plugins
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: by itself panel contains nothing
<AlexCONRAD> ok :)
<AlexCONRAD> well, how can I get my command line back ? :p
<TheSheep> search synaptic for xfce plugin
<TheSheep> alt+f2
<TheSheep> and type xterm
<TheSheep> you migth want to install xfce4-terminal
<AlexCONRAD> yes
<AlexCONRAD> alt+F2 doesn't do anything
<AlexCONRAD> heh, I guess I'll just reinstall the box in minimal, and restart from there
<AlexCONRAD> I'm installing a xubuntu minimal box, and want to add xfce on top, without the whole things I don't need, games, and others. I only want a browser (meant for kiosk mode)
<AlexCONRAD> and I have a few boxes to setup, so I did some preseeding to automate the install: tasksel tasksel/first   multiselect     minimal, openssh-server
<AlexCONRAD> ok, I'm back on a clean box with minimal install
<TheSheep> at the minimum, you need xfce4-session and xfwm4
<AlexCONRAD> so basicly: sudo apt-get install gdm xfce4-terminal xfce-session xfwm4 thunar firefox
<AlexCONRAD> could get me going
<TheSheep> you don't really need thunar
<AlexCONRAD> alrigh
<TheSheep> if it's a kioks, you probably don't want it
<TheSheep> kiosk
<AlexCONRAD> it is yes
<TheSheep> xfce has some kiosk options for locking it up
<TheSheep> firefox has some too
<TheSheep> google should help
<TheSheep> in extreme case, you could just start firefox instead of a window manager, in fullscreen
<AlexCONRAD> I'd need xserver-xorg also I suppose, and xbase-fonts
<AlexCONRAD> no, I still want them to have a desktop. I might have other apps available from the desktop
<TheSheep> then you also need xfdesktop
<AlexCONRAD> ah good to know...
<TheSheep> and xfce4-panel for the panel, and some panel plugins
<TheSheep> thunar if you want them to browse files
<AlexCONRAD> maybe for their USB key yes
<AlexCONRAD> doesn't xfce have a file browser? Or is thunar the one?
<TheSheep> thunar is the one
<TheSheep> it also has some plugins
<AlexCONRAD> i saw that, like archive plug and so
<AlexCONRAD> thunar-volman? Thunar extension for volumes management
<AlexCONRAD> that could help for usb keys I guess
<AlexCONRAD> I'll install pulseaudio as well, for having sound with flash/youtube
<AlexCONRAD> okay, I'm a little better now: build-essential gdm xfonts-base xserver-xorg xfce4-session xfwm4 xfdesktop4 xfce4-panel xfce4-terminal thunar thunar-archive-plugin firefox
<AlexCONRAD> I still have the menu bar wrong, its still empty
<AlexCONRAD> and the icons are like white papers... I may be missing some theme
 * cody-somerville nods.
<Stroganoff> AlexCONRAD: xubuntu-default-settings
<Stroganoff> fixes empty menu bar and whatnot
<AlexCONRAD> Stroganoff: thanks, I'll try that
<Stroganoff> btw. you dont need pulseaudio for music+youtube, alsa with dmix suffices (in most cases anyway)
<AlexCONRAD> Stroganoff: any idea in which package the "autostarted application" can be ?
<Stroganoff> maybe this one:
<Stroganoff> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xfce4-utils
<AlexCONRAD> ah yeah
<AlexCONRAD> Stroganoff: ah great, xubuntu-default-settings makes it look nicer!
<AlexCONRAD> i'll install the utils now, and try to find where the icons are, in a theme probably
<Stroganoff> tango
<Stroganoff> or rodent
<Stroganoff> i prefer tango
<AlexCONRAD> oh, utils was installed already
<Stroganoff> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xfce4
<AlexCONRAD> Stroganoff: when I do that apt-get install xfce4, I'm getting an error it's not found. I guess that's not on the CDROM
<AlexCONRAD> i only have cdrom
<AlexCONRAD> but i'll install everything from what's listed here
<FreeFull> Hello. I just restarted my computer, and for some reason after I login in the GDM prompt, the desktop appears all garbled and there is no xfce4-panel, no xfce4-desktop and I can't start any programs in the X session because when I do try (DISPLAY=:0) the programs say that no protocol was specified.
<FreeFull> Can anyone help please?
<FreeFull> I did try apt-get purge xfce4-session and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (it got uninstalled together with xfce4-session).
<FreeFull> Please? Anyone?
<AlexCONRAD> man, these guys are in a hurry, heh ?
<TheSheep> attention span of a mayfly
<TheSheep> ooh, something shiny!
 * AlexCONRAD is respining a xubuntu CD with tasks "minimal, openssh-server" and packages: build-essential gdm xfonts-base xserver-xorg xfce4-session xfwm4 xfdesktop4 xfce4-panel xfce4-terminal xubuntu-default-settings xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra tango-icon-theme thunar thunar-archive-plugin firefox
<AlexCONRAD> i think it's going to rock
<AlexCONRAD> light install, and still looks visually nice
<TheSheep> :)
<AlexCONRAD> Stroganoff: and I prefer tango after comparaison ;)
<TheSheep> I once had to prepare a really light kiosk install for a terminal
<TheSheep> but I couldn't use xubuntu, as it only had 256MB flash drive
<AlexCONRAD> ah yeah
<Stroganoff> AlexCONRAD, next time you need a light install (and have net access) try this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<AlexCONRAD> i have 250GB disk here, with 512RAM
<Stroganoff> TheSheep as I understand ubuntu CLI install takes 600mb disk
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: yes, that's why I had to use Archy and cut it up badly
<AlexCONRAD> 600 megs ?!
<TheSheep> also, squashfs helps
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: yes, *buntus are huge
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: they basically contain everything the user might ever need, from hardware point of view
<AlexCONRAD> ok, install done (takes about 5 to 8 minutes, I never really counted)
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: and languages, and locales, and drivers, etc.
<Myrtti> AlexCONRAD: why firefox?
<AlexCONRAD> Myrtti: what would you recommand ?
<Myrtti> epiphany, dillo, kazehakase(though with a warning that there's a bug in it that makes it virtually unconfigurable)
<TheSheep> everybody knows and loves firefox
<AlexCONRAD> Myrtti: well, I guess FF makes it familiar to users ... i don't know, its the only one i'm using my self and I'm for sure not going to have IE running (is that even possible?)
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: extremely handly for a web developer
<Myrtti> TheSheep: everybody should slowly start loving epiphany
<TheSheep> Myrtti: as soon as it comes with webkit backend
<Myrtti> TheSheep: AlexCONRAD: note that ies4linux isn't actively developed
<TheSheep> Myrtti: and has a decent adblocker that I can actually control
<AlexCONRAD> ok, my setup looks good now... only I'm still missing some smoothness. Buttons still look very square-ish
<Myrtti> true
<AlexCONRAD> with a hard black shadow
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: you need the murrina gtk theme
<Stroganoff> AlexCONRAD, try gtk2-theme-switch
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: the theme engine
<AlexCONRAD> I find none of those on the CD
<AlexCONRAD> sudo aptitude search murrina; sudo aptitude search switch
<TheSheep> murrine
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> one is plural one is singular, not sure which is which
<AlexCONRAD> installing gtk2-engines-murrine did the trick, thanks
<AlexCONRAD> great!
<AlexCONRAD> I guess I'm also missing some fonts... under gdm typing the password shows funny characters
<TheSheep> ttf-dejavu
<AlexCONRAD> i'll try that TheSheep, thanks
<AlexCONRAD> you guys are super experts :)
<AlexCONRAD> last but not least, the default mouse cursor theme used by xubuntu's missing
<AlexCONRAD> got it: dmz-cursor-theme
<N1ghtCrawler> what is the serial port usualy named?/How can I see the name of my serial port?
<siggjen>  /dev/ttyS0
<N1ghtCrawler> thanks
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, i have some problem to connect my GPS (a Garmin GPS 12) to my laptop with a serial interface. Looks like it's not sending any data. cat /dev/ttyS0 shows nothing
<MrNaz> N1ghtCrawler are you sure you have the device enabled for rs232 mode?
<N1ghtCrawler> the device as in my gps?
<MrNaz> yes
<MrNaz> perhaps the device has a "turn on serial output" option
<N1ghtCrawler> humm, I'll se if i find something in the manual
<N1ghtCrawler> Humm, maby i found something
<N1ghtCrawler> I found a menu where I could set protocols. Set it to NEMA
<N1ghtCrawler> How many baud is a standard seraial port talking at?
<lc2> isn't it 115kbps?
<N1ghtCrawler> nvm i'm askink questions and don't have any idea what i'm asking for
<N1ghtCrawler> reciving data from the gps now :)
<N1ghtCrawler> I had to change protocol on my gps
<Myrtti> :-)
<thinkmassive> I edited /etc/hosts but the domain name I entered is still resolving to the old (real) address, how do I dump the dns cache?
<zoredache> thinkmassive: how are you testing that the name resolves?
<thinkmassive> heh nevermind, I didn't realize host actually asked the DNS server
<thinkmassive> I was confused why ping was aimed at the correct IP but host was not
<zoredache> that was gonna tell ya.
<thinkmassive> load testing is fun
<socr> I do not think iptables is started in eeexubuntu, is it ?
<thinkmassive> I don't think it's started in any xubuntu by default
<Myrtti> errr.
<Myrtti> so they've taken it from the kernel?
<thinkmassive> huh?
<Myrtti> iptables is built in the kernel I believe. you have it prolly in all of the linuxes, it just doesn't have any rules added to it, allowing all traffic
<Myrtti> and if my babbling is confusing, please ignore
<thinkmassive> I think that's correct
<thinkmassive> on my centos boxes doing "service iptables stop" just turns off all the rules
<Myrtti> so basically, if talking about standard *buntu*, you do have iptables on and started
<Myrtti> but as said, it doesn't have any rules added per default.
<thinkmassive> oh I see, socr might be asking if it's not even included in eeexubuntu
<thinkmassive> that i do not know
<socr> I think it is there, but indeed: no rules, allowing all.... weird...
<zoredache> how is that weird?
<socr> an open system by default ???
<socr> rfeally...
<socr> really...
<zoredache> it is the same for any ubuntu.  But on the other hand there is no servers running by default so there is nothing to attack
<socr> ok, true...  I found firestarter, it makes iptables rules.
<socr> in /etc/firestarter
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I just installed network-manager-gnome (which installed a bunch of deps), but I don't see anything in my menu
<AlexCONRAD> I was expecting to have some "system" menu
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: it normally adds itself to autostarted applications
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: and sits in you systray
<TheSheep> upir
<TheSheep> your
<AlexCONRAD> isn't that the graphical tool to let you control your network settings ?
<Myrtti> if not, press alt-f2 and call for "nm-applet"
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: no, that's network-admin
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: part of gnome-system-tools
<AlexCONRAD> and I don't find the xfce4 task manager in the CD. Is that normal?
<TheSheep> yes, xubuntu uses the gnome system monitor instead, as it didn't add deps and is much more feature-rich
<AlexCONRAD> my question might be odd and is not xubuntu specific related, but what's the diff between vmlinuz and initrd ?
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: one contains the compressed kernel, the other contains initial root directory and initialization scripts
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: they are then replaced with root mounted from the disk
<AlexCONRAD> ok, I understood that if you uncompress - or look inside - initrd, you'll see something close to your system's structure, right ?
<AlexCONRAD> then replaced ?
<TheSheep> it's uncompressed into memory and used as the temporary root until your real root is mounted in its place
<slow-motion> hi
<TheSheep> good evening slow-motion
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: I see.
<AlexCONRAD> hi slow-motion
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: it also contains scripts that detect hardware and mount that root and such
<slow-motion> hi TheSheep, AlexCONRAD
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: so there are two copies of these files ?
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: what do you mean?
<AlexCONRAD> so both are binary, and the version from the xubuntu CD is simply copied to your /boot folder during install. I'm asking these questions because the loaded network module (r8169 by default) is not the right one and it should be r8168 which is not provided with the distro. Drivers from Realtek and a patch for ubuntu (from the community) is available and I'd like to include this modification on the xubuntu CD i'm remastering for kiosk. But as it's
<AlexCONRAD>  a module (not compiled in the kernel, thus not in vmlinuz), that module would live under initrd. So I'd need to rebluild the initrd.gz file and replace the one from the original ubuntu version.
<TheSheep> no, modules are loaded much later
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: you say that they are replaced when the disk is mounted. Meaning that there's a "boot" version, which is then replaced from the "disk" version
<TheSheep> they live in /lib/modules
<TheSheep> initrd only needs the modules for hard disks and raid arrays and such
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: i understand
<TheSheep> network modules are loaded much later, when the disk is already mounted
<AlexCONRAD> but people who made the patch say to make it persistant, you need to mkinitrdfs
<TheSheep> then I don't know
<AlexCONRAD> but where does the vmlinuz and initrd live if the disk is not yet mounted ?
<AlexCONRAD> where are they loaded from
<AlexCONRAD> thanks for these info anyway, its helpful
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: they are loaded by Grub from disk to memory
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: grub remembers where they live on the disk, so it doesn't need all the fancy drivers
<TheSheep> (I'm simplyfying here a little)
<slow-motion> listen to german music http://radio4us.gamershome.org:8000/listen.pls
<slow-motion> n8
<lsolesen> xfce does not allow me to lock the screen. and I do not want an ugly screensaver, just a locked screen with a login box. is that possible
<TheSheep> install xlockmore
<lsolesen> TheSheep: but it is an ugly screensaver :)
<TheSheep> lsolesen: configure it
<lsolesen> ok.
<ArthurArchnix> you can't configure the xscreesaver?
<Stroganoff> you can
<ArthurArchnix> ok
<Stroganoff> ~/.xscreensaver
<ArthurArchnix> well that's a strange little file
<ArthurArchnix> But it looks like I can maybe set a fortune from the fortunes program...
 * ArthurArchnix gets a little excited...
#xubuntu 2008-06-07
<N1ghtCrawler> Umh, trying to run a python script, i get the message "/usr/env/python: bad interpreter: no such file or directory.
<N1ghtCrawler> I have python installed, but i beleave the script has wrong path.
<N1ghtCrawler> .. to python. What is the right path?
<lc2> usually /usr/bin/python
<lc2> also, /usr/env/python is incorrect, that should be /usr/bin/env python
<N1ghtCrawler> thanks :)
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> i just install xubuntu on my laptop but my wireless is not working
<lc2> imagine that
<vrkhans> i have atheros wireless card
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<vrkhans> thanks
<burner> vrkhans: you need madwifi drivers maybe?
<burner> vrkhans: try the restricted drivers manager?
<vrkhans> what is ﻿restricted drivers manager?
<dabud> i have had some trouble with ntfs-3g     somehow the computer? switched names for my 2 drives  and has denied me permission on one of them  can anybody give me an idea where i might begin to solve this problem?
<dabud> i have had some trouble with ntfs-3g     somehow the computer? switched names for my 2 drives  and has denied me permission on one of them  can anybody give me an idea where i might begin to solve this problem?
 * cody-somerville wonders how one configures a tablet PC.
<DaveKong> Do you good applications or methods to use for testing one's computer speed?
<DaveKong> I am trying to tweak my computer some but need reliable ways to know the effect of my changes.
<cody-somerville> schweet :]
<cody-somerville> I got my tablet pc working in Xubuntu
<DaveKong> :)
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: i have a nice script i wrote that helps with rotation. would you like to take a look?
<cody-somerville> Odd-rationale, sure :]
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tablet_PC#Script_for_Screen_Rotation
<Odd-rationale> It should work on any tablet with wacom installed
<Odd-rationale> everytime it runs, the display rotates 90 degrees clockwise
<Odd-rationale> So i have a button or keyboard shorcut linked to the script.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: i;m kind of new to bash scripting, so if you see any to improve, let me know.
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: also, do you use cellwriter?
<cody-somerville> cellwriter?
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: http://risujin.org/cellwriter/
<Odd-rationale> i *think* it is in the repos. otherwise, i remember there was a .deb on getdeb.net
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> what do you do with gksudo?
<cody-somerville> forced to use keyboard?
<Odd-rationale> um, never tried actually.. ;)
<Odd-rationale> well, you could disable grabing. but there are some risks there...
<Odd-rationale> run "gksu-properties" or something...
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: also, xournal is a nice app as well
 * cody-somerville nods.
 * cody-somerville goes to bed. <g>
<burner> what's xournal?
 * burner sees
<dabud> i've got a problem with the ntfs-config program    it tells me i don't have permission to open a hard drive that it originally let me open  and it has switched names of the hard drive on me
<dabud> how can i uninstall it all  and start again  or fix the problem?
<lc2> chown the device, i guess
<holyguyver> Does anyone know how I can record the audio output of my soundcard?
<dabud> lc2  was that for me and my problem?
<lc2> yes
<lc2> holyguyver: wire your speaker jack into your line in
<lc2> if your soundcard doesn't support recording what's currently being played
<holyguyver> My card does support it though, I just want to know what cammand to use in the terminal or what program to use to record my soundcards output.
<holyguyver> lc2
<lc2> holyguyver: sudo apt-get install audacity
<lc2> good recording software
<lc2> and i should have been more specific, if the *driver* for your soundcard supports doing that
<dabud> ty     but i am curious how it switched file[disk]  names on me
<lc2> dunno
<holyguyver> lc2 I already have audacity, been using it for years.
<lc2> holyguyver: okay
<holyguyver> So how do I do it?
<dabud> i go to file/system/media and find the hard drive my music is on and when i open it  it shoes me the files that are on my other hard drive
<lc2> holyguyver: if you don't have the option to switch recording devices in that way in audacity, then, you can't do it
<holyguyver> lc2 I never said I weather I have that option or not, How do I find that option?
<lc2> holyguyver: whereever it is you select your recording device in audacity
<holyguyver> I don't know where that is
<holyguyver> lc2
<lc2> it's in the main window somewhere, i haven't used it in months so i really don't know
<lc2> a drop-down box
<holyguyver> lc2 Also I have not been able to get audacity to even play sound with hardy, it has trouble with pulseaudio I guess.
<lc2> oh, that's odd
<lc2> maybe you should report a bug
<holyguyver> lc2 so besides audacity, preferably a terminal cammand for a sound demean, do you know of any?
<holyguyver> nothing?
<lc2> jesus give me a chance will you
<holyguyver> Thank you
<lc2> shit, lunix doesn't have a "mixer" command?
<dabud> lc2   i just rebooted into windows to see if the music hard drive was still good  and it is still working     i rebooted back in xubuntu and it also  [ntfs-3g] is working now
<lc2> hokay
<dabud> way beyond my limited knowledge  as to why  and yes hooray   my husband has 50,000 files and it wud be a death sentence for me
<dabud> lol
<dabud> anyway  is there a forum  or something that i can go to to get info on ntfs-3g  etc  that u know of?
<lc2> you might want to talk to the fuse people
<holyguyver> lc2 can't I just pipe the output from the soundcard to wherever I want to save it?
<lc2> holyguyver: you'd still have to set your recording device to do *anything* and that's only if your driver supports it
<lc2> why you would want to do such a thing baffles me
<holyguyver> So that I can record audio from my computer
<lc2> well i figured that.
<lc2> but you know, why would you want to do that?
<holyguyver> A good example would be if someone wanted to record the sound from a videogame they are playing like DOOM.
<lc2> mmkay
<holyguyver> my reason is that I am trying to record an aidostream that streamripper cannot rip, so I need to rip it directly from my output.
<lc2> oh.
<lc2> well use alsamixer to set your recording device
<lc2> (if your driver supports doing that)
<holyguyver> & how ould I use alsa mixer?
<dabud> k ty lc2
<holyguyver> would
<lc2> holyguyver: in the terminal
<lc2> run alsamixer
<lc2> hit tab to select capture
<lc2> move left/right keys to select your recording device, hit space
<lc2> (again, this will fail if your driver does not support that as a recording device)
<lc2> hit space
<lc2> hit escape
<lc2> profit
<holyguyver> I am in the gui
<holyguyver> so all you instructions are lost on me :p
<lc2> hokay
<lc2> well i dunno then
<lc2> alsamixer here is a terminal program
<holyguyver> alright I am in the terminal one now
<lc2> then see above ^^
<lc2> then use whatever recording software you prefer to record it
<lc2> profit!"
<lc2> since i've not ever recorded anything on xubuntu that's all i can do for you
<holyguyver> my options are mic b os capture capture2 digital input so input so2
<lc2> the device is probably capture
<holyguyver> they are both turned up on full
<lc2> (again, space to select it)
<holyguyver> but as said I can't get audaicty to produce sound on hardy, so any other recording software suggestions?
<lc2> ecasound if you liek command line
<lc2> then, ecasound -i alsa -o somefile.wav
<XwarlokX82> hey guys i got an issue
<lc2> o noes
<XwarlokX82> lol
<XwarlokX82> i've tried installing 8.04 multiple times, i've checked both the live cd and alt cd isos md5s, run them through their self check...etc. neither cd will complete the install, they both freeze at random points during the install
<lc2> weren't you here before?
<XwarlokX82> indeed i was
<lc2> shit. ;\
<lc2> what are they doing when they freeze?
<XwarlokX82> i didn't recall getting an answer, so i came back to ask again
<XwarlokX82> i think the live cd freezes during the partioning part, and the alt cd freezes when it goes to install the system
<lc2> hmm :\
<XwarlokX82> but both my isos are flawless...etc. cds burned properly...i don't get it
<lc2> i don't get it either
<XwarlokX82> apparently this is a one in a million error...i've looked over ubuntuforums.org and the problem hasn't been mentioned
<lc2> the only thing i can think it could be, is a bad burn both times
<lc2> but if you're the same person who was here before, you tried burning it more than once
<XwarlokX82> indeed
<XwarlokX82> both isos
<lc2> in which case, i haven't the foggiest idea what it could be ;(
<XwarlokX82> yeah me too
<XwarlokX82> i'm tempted to order a disc from the ubuntu site and see if it is something to do with my setup...
<lc2> but it freezes at random points in the install
<XwarlokX82> indeed
<XwarlokX82> and whats weird is the damn live cd works beautifully...
<XwarlokX82> but i can't install for crap.
<lc2> hm :(
<XwarlokX82> the only thing i can think of is boot up the live disc again and try it again...i wish i had some way of getting a screenshot of it frozen like that
<XwarlokX82> the entire machine freezes
<lc2> no problems with your hard drive?
<svil> hello
<XwarlokX82> nope...not at all
<lc2> hi svil
<XwarlokX82> right now i've got win vista replacing ubuntu till i get this sorted.
<lc2> XwarlokX82: :( i don't know what to suggest
<svil> who speak in russia? a bad speak in english, but i think that you can ubderstand me :)
<svil> *understand
<XwarlokX82> thanks for trying to help lc2
<XwarlokX82> i appreciate it, gonna fool with the cd some more...
<deniz_ogut> @svil: I can understand you. Go on please.
<svil> what packages must i install for using xfce windows effects such as transparent and other (without compiz)?
<deniz_ogut> as I know far, Fluxbox supports transparency. But there may be other more practical ways;I never tried.
<lc2> svil: if your driver supports it, then you don't have to install anything else
<lc2> applications -> settings manager, window manager tweaks, compositor tab
<lc2> if you don't have a tab there called compositor, then your driver doesn't support compositing (transparency and other fun)
<svil> for trying xubuntu i installed it in wmware under "ms windows". and i saw this tab.         After that i installed xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu and don't saw this tab.       is there wmware video driver support composite?
<svil> *vmware
<lc2> svil: that may well be so
<lc2> svil: what video card do you have?
<ralphz> I'm in a process of re-mastering the xubuntu live cd. I have a problem figuring out how the desktop icons are created during a boot time.
<ralphz>  I'd like to remove Floppy Drive icon and maybe some others too and add My own ones. Anyone can help me with that ?
<svil> i have old video card ATI RAGE 128PRO
<lc2> svil: i don't even know if a rage will support compositing
<lc2> ralphz: no clue
<XwarlokX82> gah
<XwarlokX82> well...the installer firmly freezes at 6% when installing packages from the alternate cd
<lc2> well, shit
<XwarlokX82> indeed
<XwarlokX82> just posted on ubuntuforums
<XwarlokX82> hopefully someone there will have an answer
<XwarlokX82> i'd have seen what package it was, but by the time i could switch terminals it had already frozen...so i have no clue what package is at fault
<lc2> :(
<XwarlokX82> yea, sucks
<XwarlokX82> though i do now have my partitions setup, so it wasn't an entire failure
<lc2> okay
<lc2> so it just freezes randomly, which makes no sense
<lc2> like, totally randomly
<XwarlokX82> well i had my info backwards earlier
<XwarlokX82> the live cd freezes at the partition manager, and the alt cd is ok up until package installation
<lc2> hmm :\
<XwarlokX82> iirc i had a few issues with 7.10 install too...but nothing like this
<XwarlokX82> i even tried turning off the acpi and apm stuff, to see if that was freezing it
 * lc2 doesn't have a clue, not even any possibilities, but hopes you fix it :\
<XwarlokX82> i'll fixer, if i cant get xubuntu to work i'll just pick another, maybe vanilla ubuntu or kubuntu
<lc2> good luck with that
<XwarlokX82> ty
<Twingle> Hallo?
<lc2> hi Twingle
<ralphz> how do i customize logout dialog ?
<TheSheep> ralphz: ins sessions and startup settings
<TheSheep> ralphz: isn't it obvious? ;)
<TheSheep> you just have to think of th last place you would look for them, and sure enough they are there
<ralphz> TheSheep: but what configuration file does it change? I'm customizing the live iso :)
<TheSheep> ralphz: /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc or ~/.config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc
<TheSheep> the former is global, the latter is per user
<ralphz> TheSheep: thanks :)
<ralphz> TheSheep: is there somewhere a howto explaining all the xfce4-session.rc options?
<TheSheep> ralphz: just set it for yourself using gui and then copy the file from ~/.config to /etc/xdg
<TheSheep> ralphz: but it's dsecribed in the xfce documentation
<konc3pt> Anyone have issues with keyboard lagging.. repeating.. not working wit h 8.04?
<konc3pt> No? really, well, I'am :) hehhh...
<ralphz> Is there something for xfce tat i can use to display rss feeds on the right side of the desktop with ability to click on links?
<Twingle> I know this might fit better in #mplayer, but they couldn't fix the problem.  Does anyone know why mplayer does not sync up right while totem is fine under xfce4?
<lc2> Twingle: because mplayer sucks
<lc2> it has random issues like that on freebsd as well, for the record
<Twingle> anyone awake?
<lc2> nope.
<lc2> ...
<ralphz> is there a way to disable right click menus on panels and desktop ?
<TheSheep> ralphz: google for xfce kiosk
<ralphz> TheSheep: i have enabled tat but still have right click menu menu
<ralphz> TheSheep: quit and restart. can i get rid of it ?
<LetsGo67_> Que esta en la casa?
<Riotta> hello
<Riotta> I notice change in bootup process after latest kernel updates from latest ubuntu updates
<Riotta> and I dunno if it's some bug/issue or it should be so
<Riotta> the bootsplash is showing like for 4 seconds then the text about daemons that loaded [ok[ etc. is showing up (this wasn't before)
<Riotta> and then it bootup normally to gdm
<Riotta> is this some change ? in latest updates or something broke, I checked my bootsplash settings and they are like they were before I think
<Riotta> before it was bootsplash for all the time of booting
<lc2> odd
<lc2> i've not had that
<Riotta> :))
<Riotta> yeah odd for me kinda too
<Riotta> if it would be no splash at all it would be easy to fix but short splash?
<Riotta> lol :P
<lc2> indeed
 * lc2 wonders
<lc2> it's not showing any errors in the console when it drops to it?
<Riotta> nope
<Riotta> no errors
<Riotta> no debug info
<Riotta> just four seconds of bootsplash and then in textmode
<Riotta> noticied that after latest kernel updates
<Riotta> sub version 18/19
<lc2> mm :\
<gaurdro> does the (X)ubuntu torrent trackers allow uploads?  every time I've used them I let it sit for a long time but no one ever uploads from me.  even right after hardy came out.
<gaurdro> s/uploads/outside seeders
<TheSheep> it does, maybe you're behind a firewall/nat?
<gaurdro> other torrents I have upload just fine.  this computer is in the dmz of my router as well.
<TheSheep> gaurdro: maybe there are not so many downloads anymore, once the release date is so long ago
<gaurdro> I don't really expect anyone to be downloading it from me today,  but I started but i began seeding a few days after it was released,  and no downloaded from me.
<TheSheep> I had several gigs downloaded from me
<spoo> hello
<spoo> my screen resolution is a little crazy
<spoo> running xubuntu on dell inspirion 8200
<spoo> it was ok
<spoo> now it's hard to read menus
<spoo> almost impossible
<spoo> i switched to a low res to make things bigger for now
<spoo> does anyone know how to fix this?
<spoo> thanks!
<Stroganoff> you mean the fonts are small?
<spoo> yes
<spoo> fonts are small
<spoo> menus are tiny
<spoo> firefox looks ok
<spoo> but XChat is impossible to read
<spoo> unless i go low res
<spoo> it's weird
<Stroganoff> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/Xresources/x11-common
<Stroganoff> add this line:
<Stroganoff> Xft.dpi: 72
<spoo> wow
<spoo> cool
<spoo> umm
<spoo> where do i add dpi 72 in this text file?
<Stroganoff> add the whole line to the bottom of the file
<spoo> ok
<spoo> no exclamation point in front?
<Stroganoff> no
<spoo> ok
<spoo> i did it
<spoo> saved it
<spoo> what do i do next?
<spoo> (and thank you for your help!)
<Stroganoff> ok, press ctrl+alt+backspace, this exits X and logs you out
<spoo> so, i wont be able to chat?
<Stroganoff> you have to login again
<spoo> ok
<spoo> doing it
<spoo> hi
<Stroganoff> re
<spoo> so umm
<spoo> everything is very Large
<spoo> ahaha
<Stroganoff> hehe
<Stroganoff> hm
<spoo> i can readd it!
<spoo> but the display manager
<spoo> only has one option now
<spoo> before i could choose
<spoo> now it just says 'defualt'
<spoo> i think i messed up
<Stroganoff> mmh no
<Stroganoff> i think Xorg is pretty messed up lately
<spoo> oh man
<Stroganoff> what resolution do you want to use?
<spoo> umm
<spoo> dunno
<spoo> something a little smaller
<Stroganoff> you have a laptop?
<spoo> yeah
<spoo> it's nice to actually see
<Stroganoff> you should use the native resolution
<spoo> how do i change it now?
<spoo> the gui display manager doesnt let me
<spoo> after i added the stuff to that file
<Stroganoff> i gather that would be 1600*1200
<Stroganoff> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spoo> k
<Stroganoff> find the line: Section "Monitors"
<spoo> it's open
<y4ndexx> How many partitions, what size and filesystem do I need to install Xubuntu?
<spoo> ok
<spoo> there
<spoo> whats next
<Stroganoff> add this line after section..
<Stroganoff> Modeline "1600x1200" 170.89  1600 1688 1896 2288  1200 1200 1203 1244
<spoo> after where it says "endsection"
<spoo> or just before that?
<Stroganoff> before that
<Stroganoff> inside the section
<spoo> ok
<Stroganoff> a modeline for the monitor
<Stroganoff> ;)
<spoo> there is a line that says that already
<spoo> ok
<Stroganoff> there is?
<spoo> modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<spoo> 	Gamma	1.0
<Stroganoff> ok this is a bad modeline
<spoo> which is bad?
<spoo> the 640?
<ArthurArchnix> Stroganoff: spoo before getting too carried away, maybe you ought to rever the changes to the /﻿etc/X11/Xresources/x11-common ...
<Stroganoff> your old one
<Stroganoff> 640*480
<spoo> oh
<ArthurArchnix> revert*
<spoo> should i delete and put yours in?
<Stroganoff> yeah well it's not that bad to set up a fixed dpi and resolution/refresh rate for a laptop
<Stroganoff> i wonder what happended to his DPI in the first place..
<ArthurArchnix> Generally not set, and xorg defaults to 96 is my understanding.
<spoo> ?
<spoo> umm
<spoo> so what should i do here?
<spoo> :)
<ArthurArchnix> Ignore me
<spoo> ahah
<spoo> ok
<Stroganoff> yep i was going to mention the 96
<Stroganoff> messed that up earlier
<Stroganoff> spoo outcomment the 640 line (put a # in front of it)
<Stroganoff> add the 1600 line
<spoo> oh
<spoo> ok
<spoo> so the computer only sees the 1600 line then, right?
<Stroganoff> yes
<Stroganoff> you could also give him multiple lines
<Stroganoff> but anyway
<Stroganoff> for now make it so ;)
<spoo> ok
<spoo> saved it
<spoo> so, restart X?
<Stroganoff> yes
<spoo> hooo
<spoo> exciting!
<spoo> ok
<spoo> going for it
<spoo> hi
<spoo> ok, still HUGE
<spoo> ahaha
<Stroganoff> nothing changed
<Stroganoff> ?
<spoo> no
<spoo> and display monitors still has nothing
<spoo> so weird
<spoo> maybe i will delete that 640 line
<spoo>  #modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<spoo> 	#Gamma	1.0
<spoo> am i supposed to have all the -vsync? and Gamma lines?
<spoo> the one you gave me doesnt have them
<spoo> is that ok?
<Stroganoff> they can be ommitted
<spoo> cool
<spoo> i'll try again
<spoo> hi
<spoo> no luck
<spoo> hmm
<ArthurArchnix> The fact that you have all those lines suggests that you're on Gutsy. Either that, or you've been a naughty spoo and played around heavily with your Hardy install.
<spoo> ummm
<spoo> i dunno
<spoo> i havent done that much
<spoo> it's Xubuntu
<spoo> that latest one
<ArthurArchnix> The latest one is hardy, and its got this weekend new feature called Broken Xorg 7.3
<spoo> hmm
<ArthurArchnix> wicked*
<spoo> haha
<spoo> great
<spoo> it's a great feature
<ArthurArchnix> How did you originally change the screen resolution?
<spoo> with the display monitor.  the GUI
<spoo> in settings manager
<ArthurArchnix> There should be this hidden gui to configure it... probably not visible in control panel
<Stroganoff> tell me more
<spoo> ok
<ArthurArchnix> what was the command... I'm gonna have to check the forums for an old post... one sec
<ArthurArchnix> Try this gksudo gtk-displayconfig
<spoo> didnt do anything
<ArthurArchnix> Yes, but was it new and interesting?
<ArthurArchnix> :)
<spoo> yes!
<spoo> ahahah
<spoo> was it this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stroganoff> thats not very effective in hardy anymore
<spoo> ok
<spoo> hmm
<spoo> so, umm
<spoo> errrr
<spoo> what should i do?
<ArthurArchnix> If you open up your xorg.conf with mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and look at the comments near the top, they give a command to run that should restore things to like a clean install. It might be that command, or it might be with -phigh ... I don't see it work for people much, but it's certainly worth a try.
<Stroganoff> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<spoo> yes
<spoo> that is what the xorg.conf file says
<spoo> umm
<spoo> ok that didnt seem to do anything
<spoo> when i fist did the 72 thing
<spoo> and added that
<spoo> and restarted x
<spoo> i think there was a moment when i messed up
<spoo> it said "configure" or "continue"
<spoo> and i did configure
<spoo> i think
<spoo> oh man
<ArthurArchnix> Your name is spoo. But if you're on the other side of my screen it would be oops. You're parents named you well.
<spoo> ahaha
<spoo> i was a terrible mistake
<spoo> aha
<spoo> i am back
<spoo> and it is back to defaults!
<ArthurArchnix> Is that good?
<spoo> that line: -phigh xserver etc
<spoo> that seems to reset xorg.conf
<spoo> well
<spoo> it looks like i can read things
<spoo> sort of
<spoo> i still lowered my res
<spoo> but at least all the res options are in settings manager again
<spoo> oy
<ArthurArchnix> Stop lowering your resolution to adjust the fonts.
<spoo> ok
<spoo> well, i guess i'm back to the begining
<spoo> should i put my res back to 'default' ?
<ArthurArchnix> You go to xfce settings manager, user interface, and then there's this dialog to adjust fonts
<spoo> oh
<ArthurArchnix> Change the dpi. Up down. Around. Whatever tickles your recepticles. Just don't do it your way.
<spoo> ooooh
<spoo> hmm
<spoo> lets see
<ArthurArchnix> So resolution back to default, then that settings manager, user interface. Depending on what you're trying to do, you might just want to change font size.
<ArthurArchnix> Like, dpi will make everything bigger. But if you just want ... sigh
<spoo> success!
<spoo> thanks you so much
<spoo> i'm so stupid
<spoo> although, the text in xchat is tiny
<spoo> good lord
<spoo> but, i will mess around
<spoo> thank you so much for your help!!
<spoo> i really appreciate it
<spoo> i learned something new
<spoo> so that's good
<Zeeded> At the moment I'm running Xubuntu on my laptop. I have a monitor plugged in and it wont pick up the Signal. It just says that it "Can't read" the signal.... Can I get any help here?
<Stroganoff> Zeeded some laptops only accept external montitors when plugged in during boot
<Zeeded> I tryed that, I restarted it. And then i also tryed plugging it in while it was running.
<Zeeded> I think a better question for me to ask would be
<Zeeded> How do i get to Xorg?
<slow-motion> hi
<Zeeded> hey
<potty> how do i adjust sound levels?
<Odd-rationale> potty: add the volume control to the panel is the easiet way
#xubuntu 2008-06-08
<slow-motion> n8
<randomshadowbm1> how come i cant go past 800x600 in xubuntu?
<randomshadowbm1> www.pastebin.ca/1041668 - my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Genelyk> probe driver vesa
<randomshadowbm1> changed driver to vesa
<randomshadowbm1> same error
<randomshadowbm1> nv, nvidia, and vesa same error
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk> use cdlive xubuntu ,   and copy  xorg.conf  the cd  to  xubuntu installed
<randomshadowbm1> i use 1280x1024 with my other computers on this monitor ( i have a kvm switch )
<randomshadowbm1> i copied the xorg.conf file from the install of kubuntu from this
<randomshadowbm1> and it didnt work
<randomshadowbm1> the computer with kubuntu has nvidia geforce 8500 and this one has nvidia geforce 7600gs
<randomshadowbm1> and they use the smae keyboard and mouse too cuz of the kvm switch
<randomshadowbm1> xubuntu is on a pentium 4 2ghz with 256mb of ram
<randomshadowbm1> and kubuntu is on a amd athlon 64 x2 5200 2.7ghz
<randomshadowbm1> with 2gb of ram
<Genelyk> reinstalled  driver nvidia ?
<randomshadowbm1> yeah
<randomshadowbm1> im going to reg ubuntu if i cant get this fixed
<Genelyk> okz
<LinuxRules_883> I'm having a problem going to the #ubuntu channel. Is there something wrong with it?
<The_Kernel> Yeah LinuxRules_883, its too full
<konc3pt> Anyone have problems with keyboard reapeating ... or delay?
<konc3pt> -new install with 8.04, very newbie here...
<LinuxRules_883> How do I get help with Wubi, its not working right?
<konc3pt>  Anyone have problems with keyboard reapeating ... or delay?
<konc3pt>  -new install with 8.04, very newbie here...
<LinuxRules_883> I've never had problems with keyboard repeat or delay.
<konc3pt> hmmm, k thx
<LinuxRules_883> Sorry, thats not much help.
<konc3pt> No, I appreciate teh reply :)
<konc3pt> *the
<LinuxRules_883> Anyone here know what wrong with Wubi? It starts to connect to the server twice and stops with the error "ERROR: ".
<konc3pt> Hmm some sort of error ;)
<konc3pt> hah...
<konc3pt> sorry...
<LinuxRules_883> yeah, just says error and nothing after the ":"
<konc3pt> I was just being an ass, sort of.. :)
<LinuxRules_883> i'm using crappy old vista and needed to switch to ubuntu without wiping windows out.
<LinuxRules_883> np
<konc3pt> So... boot off the ubintu...xubuntu..kubuntu cd and install onanother partition if u have one.. the the boot manager.. loader.. whatever will do the rest
<konc3pt> *then
<LinuxRules_883> i'm just trying to install without cd
<konc3pt> o i c
<LinuxRules_883> wubi can do it, but its not working right.
<LinuxRules_883> or i dont know how to use it.
<konc3pt> Why dont u want ot use a cd?
<LinuxRules_883> i just dont have one right now, the stores are closed
<konc3pt> Heh, ahhh
<konc3pt> Keyboard lagging... repeating.. cd-rom access whenever it feels like with no cd in the drive, cannot connect to my wireless network.... woot..
<LinuxRules_883> thats sucks. I used to have the wireless problem with my Atheros card.
<konc3pt> It's a linksys, ona laptop.. thank god that isn;t my only machine..
<jimisrvrox> trying to install xubuntu and am getting an error Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-- depends--install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<sima> HI How do i repair my package base? I get error: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2 (i am trying to remove xorg-driver-fglrx)
<comal> hola
<comal> como puedo añadir mas escritorios en xubuntu 8.04?
<comal> how can I add more desktop for my xubuntu hardy?
<cody-somerville> more desktop?
<comal> I dont know english
<comal> try to understand please
<comal> more mmm, lados de escritorio
<comal> xubuntu only come with 2 desktop
<comal> mmm
<comal> worksapce
<comal> or, mmm
<The_Kernel> comal Settings -> Workspace -> Change the number from 2 to 4
<jimisrvrox> trying to install xubuntu and am getting an error Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-- depends--install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<comal> ﻿(04:07:15) The_Kernel: comal Settings -> Workspace -> Change the number from 2 to 4<<<-- I do that but dont work
<comal> I always have a 2 workspace
<The_Kernel> comal have you restart xfce4 yet?
<The_Kernel> ctrl+alt+backspace
<comal> The_Kernel: no, before I have ubuntu, and the change was instant
<comal> I try to restart
<comal> thanks
<jimisrvrox> hey kernel..ive been dealin with this stuff pretty much all day man
<jimisrvrox> same error
<dubwoc> whose alive?
<The_Kernel> jimisrvrox it appears that your disc is bad
<The_Kernel> re download the ISO and burn it again
<The_Kernel> run a checksum
<jimisrvrox> I ran the verify
<jimisrvrox> and it said that it was cool
<jimisrvrox> I had PCLinuxOS on there before and so somebody said it didnt matte rthat it cold overwirte it
<jimisrvrox> it tells me before I try to install that it has some crap on there from previous installs
<The_Kernel> jimisrvrox is this an alt cd or the live cd that you're trying to install from?
<jimisrvrox> alt cd
<dubwoc> jimisrvrox good man
<The_Kernel> OK
<dubwoc> lets get this resolved
<jimisrvrox> heh
<dubwoc> and the_kern is in da house
<jimisrvrox> dubwoc has been helpin me all day here..
<The_Kernel> Are you at least able to get into the install portion?
<jimisrvrox> hes all pissed about this install
<jimisrvrox> it gets to installing the kernel base and then tells me crap
<jimisrvrox> that stuff up top that I had posted
<The_Kernel> have you been able to format the HDD's?
<jimisrvrox> no all I did was overwrote xp with PCLinuxOS and then it was a crapper so I went and got Xubuntu
<jimisrvrox> and dub here said it would overwrite the PC
<jimisrvrox> btw kern ima Linux n00b..Im tired of winblows
<medfly> hai guys. i'm trying to install xubuntu on my old (1999) laptop, and it always ends up showing me a blinking _ in the end, when i try to install.
<medfly> i'm njot sure how to make it show me errors.
<nikolam> what version of xubuntu, how much ram on machine, what it displays before "_", is it working something while displaying it, did you check your CD, did you set your compouter bios to boot from CD..
<medfly> uhm... i got the most recent thing, 8.04, 64mb (or was it 128mb? ram), i did check my CD, it did boot from CD
<medfly> and before that, it shows a graphical loading screen.
<nikolam> do you use alternate install CD?
<medfly> no
<nikolam> With that amount of RAM (64mb) only alternate will work
<medfly> i imagined it'd be slow, but not show a blinking _
<nikolam> I suggest you to expand your ram if you can
<medfly> well, its a laptop :/
<nikolam> desktop cd will NOT boot on that amount of ram
<nikolam> laptops can be expanded with ram, too
<nikolam> I suggest you to even try alternate install, or expand your ram with ,again alternate install or you can try to use something like Damn small linux
<nikolam> I have 2GB in machine and I still use alternate install CD for Xubuntu to install
<medfly> uhmm... can i somehow check dmesg to see if all my devices work?
<nikolam> Ctrl+Alt+F2 for console
<nikolam> But try alternate cd or DSL or expland your ram
<medfly> i can use DSL to expand my ram?
<nikolam> DamnSmallLinux is a linux distribution, based on .deb packages, specially made for older computers with low amount of ram
<nikolam> it should work on 64mb like a charm
<medfly> oh... right
<nikolam> alternate xubuntu should work on 64 mb but 128 mb is low end in practice
<medfly> yeah, i just want something that supports connecting my laptop to the router by USB. plenty of things work :-)
<nikolam> You could also try Zenwalk Linux before reverting to DSL
<medfly> alt+ctrl+f2 doesnt work..
<nikolam> There is not much difference between linux`es when supporting hardware. It`s just about implementation
<AlexCONRAD> hi, when I set "Enable Automatic Login" in xubuntu, in which file does it actually stores the data ?
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: what data?
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: configuration?
<AlexCONRAD> hello TheSheep, yes
<AlexCONRAD> I need to write this to disk during my automatic setup
<TheSheep> in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, afaik
<AlexCONRAD> thanks, i'll look for something here
<AlexCONRAD> ah, the data is already here... I have to do some 'sed'
<AlexCONRAD> thanks again TheSheep
<jeanne> hello
<jeanne> I am new to xubuntu and need your help_
<jeanne> does anyone of you know in which directory kpdf is located ?
<jeanne> I want to set kpdf for opening of pdf-files, but I dont find its location.
<TheSheep> xubuntu uses evince, not kpdf
<TheSheep> it might be not installed
<jeanne> i have kpdf installed
<jeanne> I will have a look if I have evince
<jeanne> I have evince
<jeanne> do you know where this program is located/which path does it have ?
<jeanne> when I click on pdf files in the webbrower it asks me with which program I want to open it
<jeanne> and I dont know how to set it because I dont find its location
 * jeanne is new to linux...
<TheSheep> open a termin and type 'dpkg -L kpdf', that will list all files installed with that package
<TheSheep> terminal
<jeanne> ok
<jeanne>  /.
<jeanne> /usr/share
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kpdf
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kpdf/copyright
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kpdf/changelog.Debian.gz
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kde
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kpdf
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kpdf/configure.png
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kpdf/index.cache.bz2
<jeanne> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kpdf/index.docbook
<jeanne> /usr/share/man
<jeanne> /usr/share/man/man1
<jeanne> /usr/share/man/man1/kpdf.1.gz
<jeanne> got this list
<TheSheep> jeanne: please use pastebin next time
<jeanne> back
<jeanne> sorry for floading
<TheSheep> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeanne> whats that ?
<TheSheep> jeanne: there should be some file in /usr/bin
<TheSheep> jeanne: that's usually the executable
<jeanne> ah
<jeanne> I think I have found it
<TheSheep> great
<TheSheep> btw, if you know the command and look for the file, you can use: which command
<jeanne> :D
<jeanne> hooray
<TheSheep> for example, which kpdf
<jeanne> it works ! thank you
<jeanne> ah which command is very good
<jeanne> changed from windows
<AlexCONRAD> strange, i've just automated autologin by sed'ing the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ... but it doesn't work. And when I go in Applications > Login Window > Security tab, it's not enabled. I guess the configuration is stored whereelse.
<AlexCONRAD> elsewhere*
<AlexCONRAD> oh, I think that setting autologin from the GUI generates a /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<kalabaw> is there a way to change the size of the icons on the Thunar toolbar?
<TheSheep> kalabaw: the thunar wiki might have some info on it
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep has an answer for everyone of us ;)
<kalabaw> tried that but can't seem to find the answer to my question...
<borked> hi, do you know if 'Option "DDC" "False"' works in 8.04? it insist in using 1280x768 even if it tell it explicitly in xorg.org to use 1024x768 :-\
<cody-somerville> Who was I talking to yesterday about tablet PCs?
<Odd-rationale> me?
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: i updated my wiki page. take a look! http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tablet_PC#Tablet_PC_Tips
<cody-somerville> Chillin! :)
<cody-somerville> Want to add it to the Ubuntu wiki? ;]
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: feel free to do so. you may have to change a few ubuntu specific stuff...
<Odd-rationale> like apt
<Odd-rationale> and linuxwacom is called wacom-tools in ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> iirc
<Odd-rationale> Also, arent there already several tablet guides in the ubuntu wiki?
<cody-somerville> I used your page to configure mine
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: btw, did the rotate script work for you? I think i'm the only person who uses it... :) So it could use some testing...
<cody-somerville> I didn't try it yes
<cody-somerville> *yet
<cody-somerville> Just entered the commands manually
<Odd-rationale> i see
<Odd-rationale> well i have to be going soon... have fun!
<Odd-rationale> and if you see anything else cool tablet related, let me know
<cody-somerville> How do I get it to right click instead of middle click when I press the button?
<cody-somerville> lol
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: look at how i configure my xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> you have to add Option         "Button2" "3"
<Odd-rationale> to the driver and eraser section
<Odd-rationale> to the stylus and eraser, i mean
<Odd-rationale> gtg. bye!
<Valsum> Hello
<lc2> o hay thar
<vrkhans> how can i delete a dir
<lc2> rmdir
<lc2> even better, google.com
<lc2> this new website where you can search for things on the intermails
<The-Kernel> vrkhans or rm -rf
<TheSheep> -f is not necessary
<lc2> no u
<TheSheep> lc2: this is a support channel, a perfect place to ask and answer exactly this kind of questions
<lc2> he could just right click on it and go delete, you know
<lc2> oh, too late
<lc2> it was probably a troll anyway, since you don't install xubuntu and find yourself unable to right click in a file manager
<lc2> but wut do i no lol
<The-Kernel> what if he's like me
<The-Kernel> and uses a terminal 24/7
<TheSheep> The-Kernel: then he knows how to delete directories :)
<lc2> then i'm guessing he'll know how to delete a d....yeah that
<The-Kernel> :P
<TheSheep> but he could be transiting from one state to the other
<SuPeRhOmEm> hi all, how can I set my keyboard layout manually: the GUI way isn't working
<AlexCONRAD> hi, anyone could help with customized CD? Here's a mail I just sent to a list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-June/004481.html
<shut-> hey, i am getting an error when updating...
<shut-> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<riddlebox> how can I get the ubuntu original toolbars, if I started with xubuntu?
<jimisrvrox> anybody here?
<Myrtti> sure
<jimisrvrox> ok cool right on
<jimisrvrox> well heres the deal I been having probs installing xubuntu on my machine
<jimisrvrox> trying to install xubuntu and am getting an error Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-- depends--install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<jimisrvrox> I had installed PCLinuxOS on there and it was working but I couldnt update the package manager so I dumped it for xubuntu and then when I tried to install the base kernel it tells me that it cant do it so is there anyway that I could fix that stuff without having to do a full format which would take forever to do on a 40gb drive?
<Myrtti> I just formatted 200G to ext3 and it didn't take forever :-P
<jimisrvrox> ok but how would you do that from the ubuntu main menu?
<jimisrvrox> because I tried fdisk and that wouldnt work worth nothing
<Myrtti> mkfs.ext3 /dev/<device>?
<Myrtti> in terminal, with sudo
<Myrtti> mkfs anyway
<jimisrvrox> yeah well heh im a linux n00b
<jimisrvrox> but im telling you I dont have the konsole to do nothing
<jimisrvrox> all im doing is overwriting the PCLinuxOS with Xubuntu and I get as far as installing the base kernel and it tells me that it cant do it
<jimisrvrox> so im not even in the gui interface
<jimisrvrox> im in the dos-style shit
<Myrtti> meh
<jimisrvrox> so what should I do?
<jimisrvrox> its not like I could get like a linux bootdisk and do an fdisk no?
<jimisrvrox> kinda like winblows
<Myrtti> hmmm
<jimisrvrox> you know what im talking about right?
<Myrtti> yeah
<jimisrvrox> id love to find a linux boot disk just to run off of my a: so I couild format it in ext3
<Myrtti> well how did you try to install ubuntu if not with a installation cd?
<jimisrvrox> no I put on the install cd
<jimisrvrox> all I was doing was overwriting the PCLinuxOS
<jimisrvrox> but when it got to trying to install the base kernel it told me that it couldnt do it because I already had installed it with PCLinuxOX
<jimisrvrox> albeit I dont know if PCLinuxOS installed the same kernel or a different one
<jimisrvrox> I guess I could try skipping that step and see if it runs smoothly with the PCLinuxOS kernel no?
<Myrtti> well now...
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> you didn't even get to the part about partitioning?
<jimisrvrox> no I got past that part
<jimisrvrox> I got past partitioning the step after that on the menu is installing the base system
<Myrtti> and you didn't empty/reformat your partitions?
<jimisrvrox> that might be the problem here
<Myrtti> no kidding ;-)
<jimisrvrox> ok so how the hell would you do that from the install menu?
<jimisrvrox> I guess I could stick my windows boot disk in there and then fdisk from there and delete the partitions?
<Myrtti> did you use alternate or desktop installation disk?
<jimisrvrox> because the partitioner on the instaler doesnt give you an option to delete the partitions
<jimisrvrox> yes
<Myrtti> which?
<jimisrvrox> 8.04 for the x86
<Myrtti> alternate or desktop?
<jimisrvrox> alt
<jimisrvrox> I dl'ed the alt because somebody suggested I do that but I coudlnt tell you the diff btwn the desktop and the alt
<Myrtti> well, there should come an option to do a manual editing of the partitions and you can delete the old partitions from there
<jimisrvrox> which I could probably research that but if yo uhad the answer to that one it woudl be much easier proabbly to understand
<Myrtti> the blue ugly one or the pretty mouse clickable funky thing?
<jimisrvrox> right but im telling you that when it gives you the option to manually do the partitions fdisk..it doesnt let you do it when i click on it
<jimisrvrox> dos style ugly :D
<jimisrvrox> yup..tried to click on manually partition it..from the menu and it just takes me right back to the menu
<jimisrvrox> ok I got the partitions off
<jimisrvrox> so im gonna try to repartition it
<jimisrvrox> hey dude..
<jimisrvrox> I deleted the partitions and got the same error
<Myrtti> and did you repartition them too?
<Myrtti> s/them/the harddrive/
<jimisrvrox> yeah I tried
<Myrtti> hum, in that case I'm stumped
<jimisrvrox> well I think in this case I might just take out my windows boot disk
<truefire> hi, how big is xubuntu when installed on hdd?
<truefire> anybody?
<truefire> Man, xubuntu is dead.
<Myrtti> I wish I had vanilla installation at hand so I could check
<Myrtti> unfortunately I've got lots of extra, space taking junk too
<truefire> thanks.
<truefire> well,guesstimate?
<truefire> under 2gigs, right?
<truefire> I'm installing vanilla xubuntu (not eee) on  my asus eeepc, 4gb
<truefire> Ubuntu was too big
<truefire> filled it up
<truefire> my goal is to make a Xubuntu Netbook Remix of sorts, since UNR is so big.
<AlexCONRAD> hi again
<AlexCONRAD> I need help for understanding things with kernel again
<AlexCONRAD> I'm customizing a CD, but the network driver provided by the distro doesn't fit my network card, its broken. So I compiled the new driver (.ko). But I'd like to put this driver on the CDROM I'm making, so I don't have to go on each PC i'm installing to make the network working.
<AlexCONRAD> any hints for doing this ?
<AlexCONRAD> I'm no kernel expert and I'm not sure how modules are transfered from the CDROM to the target PC*
<jmhealey> hello all
 * jmhealey has decided xfce is the way to go at home
<jmhealey> anyone here?
<AlexCONRAD> i am
<jmhealey> hey AlexCONRAD
<jmhealey> how are yu
<jmhealey> how long have you been using xubuntu, or do you?
<AlexCONRAD> just a little
<AlexCONRAD> i'm a n00b :)
<jmhealey> noob to linux too?
<AlexCONRAD> comming from the fedora side
<jmhealey> gotcha. i used fedora for a bit, and redhat before fedora existed
<AlexCONRAD> but I have more of a server experience, rather than a user desktop experience
<AlexCONRAD> so have I
<jmhealey> i got ya- are you an admin?
<AlexCONRAD> not really, more a dev... but being alone knowing linux at my work, it kinds makes me an admin too
<AlexCONRAD> but i'm not very experienced
<AlexCONRAD> im ok, not hardcore
<jmhealey> i got ya.  i've got no dev experience, but i was kind of the de facto linux admin at my last job, limited experience though in a server env
<AlexCONRAD> ok
<AlexCONRAD> I'll probably installing a desktop rich distro like *buntu at home and at work
<AlexCONRAD> i'll have more general knowledge of linux
<AlexCONRAD> right now i'm playing with xubuntu, but for very specific needs
<AlexCONRAD> so still no general knowledge
<jmhealey> yes, i run *buntu on 6 machines at home.  so i've got some desktop install/config experience, to be sure
<AlexCONRAD> i'll be back in a while, diner time :)
<jmhealey> see you
<jimisrvrox> hey jmhealey are you around?
<jmhealey> yep
<jmhealey> how are you?
<jimisrvrox> not doing so well
<jimisrvrox> trying to install xubuntu over PCLinuxOS
<jimisrvrox> and its not going to well at all
<jmhealey> right over it, on the same partitions?
<jimisrvrox> well ive done so much shit like deleting the partitions
<jimisrvrox> and repartitioning
<jimisrvrox> and then whenever I try to install the system base
<jimisrvrox> it tells me that it cant do it
<jmhealey> have you got data you need to save?
<jimisrvrox> so now I went into resuce mode
<jimisrvrox> no
<jimisrvrox> this is a screw around computer that I am putting linux on ...ima n00b and officially ex-winblows user
<jmhealey> thats cool.   most all are ex windblows users, myself included
<jmhealey> what version of xubuntu do you ahve on disk?
<jimisrvrox> 8.04 x86 alt cd
<jimisrvrox> so I went into rescue mode
<jimisrvrox> and got a temp root shell
<jmhealey> hmm.   any particular reason for the alternative cd?
<jimisrvrox> heh not really havent a clue as to what im doing
<jimisrvrox> somebody suggested to run the alt cd
<jimisrvrox> got 196mb of ram and a p3 700 running
<jmhealey> ok.  i'd recommend that you used the other choice (not the alt)
<jimisrvrox> noooo!
<jimisrvrox> I dont want to have to go wait for an hour!
<jmhealey> lol
<jimisrvrox> and then burn another cd to have this one be a coaster
<jmhealey>  but then you can  boot to a desktop and see how she runs on that box
<jimisrvrox> well yeah but why do something twice?!?
<jmhealey> the other cd image is a 'live' one, you can boot right to a desktop, provided the hdw is supported
<jimisrvrox> I dont want to have to wait for an hour to dl the same iso but desktop version
<jimisrvrox> yes i know its a live cd
<jimisrvrox> but so is this one just tha tits a dos shit gui
<jmhealey> ok
<jimisrvrox> so what the deal is is that i ran the error checker and the cd passed
<jimisrvrox> so I started the install and when it got to installing the base system it told me
<jimisrvrox> trying to install xubuntu and am getting an error Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-- depends--install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<jmhealey> i don't know what that means
<jimisrvrox> I was thinking as a last resort to get a winblows boot disk and just format the drive and start over
<jmhealey> but i have had bad burns of ubuntu CD
<jimisrvrox> but formatting the 40gb drive would take forever
<jimisrvrox> well like I say the cd passed the error checker
<jmhealey> forever-  cmon
<jimisrvrox> what so you dont think it woudl take that long eh?
<jmhealey> i swear i've had CD's that passed the self test, and then hozed out with read errors sometime during install
<jimisrvrox> so you think I should just format with windows boot disk and try a clean install?
<jmhealey> download system rescue CD and wipe the drive, as well as test it for errors at the same time, thats my advice
<jmhealey> you don't need a windblows disk,  get away from that LOL
<jimisrvrox> im in the system rescue part of the live cd dude
<jimisrvrox> at a root shell
<jmhealey> i've not been there, will it let you run parted? try that command
<jimisrvrox> just type in parted?
<jmhealey> parted can blow away partitions and so can fdisk if you've got it
<jmhealey> type parted
<jimisrvrox> tells me not found
<jmhealey> try fdisk then
<jimisrvrox> ok fdisk gives me all the partitions
<Volkodav_> gparted
<jmhealey> yep, gparted is the gui version of parted
<jmhealey> jimisrvrox: you can use fdisk to blow away partions and then creat them
<jimisrvrox> yes I know
<jimisrvrox> I had repartitioned the drives like i dont know how many times using the installer
<jimisrvrox> and still had the same error
<jmhealey> then i'd definetly try another burned copy of xubuntu
<jmhealey> i've had bad burns that checked out OK with the disk integrity checker.   don't ask me why
<jimisrvrox> im gonna run th installer one more time
<Volkodav_> I had similar error and it turned out to be bad sectors on the hard drive
<jmhealey> http://www.sysresccd.org   <--- download that disk, its the tits
<Volkodav_> check your drive first
<jmhealey> Volkodav_: good advice, which he can do with sysrecccd
<jimisrvrox> ok starting up partitioner
<jimisrvrox> and im gonna use the entire disk
<Volkodav_> in my situation I could not resize htfs partition and ntfs-resize caught the error
<jmhealey> good, cuz that will leave no room for windows : )
<jmhealey> one thing i noticed on Vista machines, is that if the Vista OS was not shut down cleanly, I couldnt do a resize.
<jimisrvrox> ok its creating the ext3 fs
<Volkodav_> and after I replaced that bad drive ram turned out to be trashed too on the same box
<jimisrvrox> installing base system
<jimisrvrox> this is where it crashes
<Volkodav_> you need to defrag  and disk clean up before resize
<jmhealey> Volkodav_: that sounds like a bad day
<Volkodav_> It was a bad box I dealt with
<jmhealey> jimisrvrox: here's the other utility CD i carry everywhere: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Volkodav_> that happens every coupla years
<jmhealey> i have a copy of each of those everywhere, in the glovebox my car, my truck, and my motorcycle tank bag.
<jmhealey> and in my wife's pocketbook.
<Volkodav_> forensic disks are always handy
<jimisrvrox> and my other issue here is that no matter what I tell imgburn about write speed my dam dvd writer wants to go at 16x
<jimisrvrox> unpacking base system @ 47%
<jmhealey> nothing like a good unpacking i tell ya...
<Volkodav_> jimisrvrox, it may be blank DVD's that will not go lower speed
<jimisrvrox> no theyre cdrs
<Volkodav_> or cdr's
<jimisrvrox> oh ok so I could put a diff brand in and it will work out fine
<jimisrvrox> config apt sorces @ 75%
<jmhealey> jimisrvrox: every heard of puppy linux?
<jimisrvrox> retreving and installing linux-generic 83%
<jimisrvrox> yup
<Volkodav_> puppy is nice
<jmhealey> yeah, it runs really well on older machine, IMX
<Volkodav_> they have video detection problems though
<jimisrvrox> ok well error erturned while trying to install the kernel into the target system
<jmhealey> i was just at a LUG meeting and there was a dude there that was a Puppy Linux freak.  he ran it on everything
<Volkodav_> at higher res
<jimisrvrox> check /var/log/sysing or see virtual console 4 for the details
<jmhealey> jimisrvrox: I'm leaning toward Volkodav_'s comment, you got a flaky hard drive
<Volkodav_> I have it installed on one of my oldeast lappies
<jimisrvrox> ok but why could I install PCLinuxOS have it run fine
<jimisrvrox> and the when I tried to install this
<jimisrvrox> it wouldnt even install
<jmhealey> how long was PCLin on there?
<jimisrvrox> like all of a couple of hours
<jimisrvrox> because the package manager wouldnt load
<jmhealey> hmm.
<Volkodav_> checked your ram ?
<jimisrvrox> for bad ram?
<jimisrvrox> no
<Volkodav_> do that
<jmhealey> pull it and reseat it, too
<jimisrvrox> and the other funny thing about this whole thing is that when i start it up I get primary slave hard disk fail
<jimisrvrox> but I was able to run XP and PCLin on it fine
<Volkodav_> I had XP running on that bad disk too
<Volkodav_> it depends where the bad sectors are
<jmhealey> agreed
<Volkodav_> If they happen to be at the end of the drive where you try to install - no luck
<jimisrvrox> running mem test
<jimisrvrox> i take it that that is going to take a while?
<jmhealey> jimisrvrox: please tell me you aren't thinking of going back to windows
<Volkodav_> Does the box acting up any other way ? noises shutdowns etc?
<Volkodav_> How much ram do you have and what CPU?
<jimisrvrox> no im not going back to winblows
<jimisrvrox> I expected problems with linux
<jmhealey> ok ok.  just chekcing
<jimisrvrox> but I am not giving up on it
<jimisrvrox> Im using xp on this machine right now
<jimisrvrox> but I dont intend to use it that much once I get a linux distro up
<Volkodav_> hardly it has anything to do with linux - seems like hardware issue to me
<jimisrvrox> no sounds no nothing
<jimisrvrox> p3 700 196mb ram
<Volkodav_> will take about 30-40 m in
<Volkodav_> to finish mem test
<jmhealey> jimisrvrox: ar eyou in the US?
<jimisrvrox> yeah
<Volkodav_> it sometimes will not stop and will start over - so keep an eye on it
<jimisrvrox> well right now pass 17% and test 41%
<jmhealey> ok, there is a different iso to burn if you are south of the equator, that's why i asked
<jimisrvrox> so im gonna go outside and smoke a cig so i'll brb
<jmhealey> ok
 * Volkodav_ out of smokes
<jmhealey> Volkodav_: are you a linux professional?
<Volkodav_> been playing with it for a while
<Volkodav_> may say so
<jmhealey> same here, aspiring to be a pro
<jmhealey> i am a former nt admin
<jmhealey> What is your preferred desktop linux distro?
<Volkodav_> I still admin some networks
<Volkodav_> I run gentoo and archlinux
<jmhealey> i am currently not employed
<Volkodav_> ubuntu in the office
<jmhealey> ah, a guy at work was deep into gentoo
<Volkodav_> I am part time
<jmhealey> what state are you in? I'm in NC
<Volkodav_> Good lerning curve with gentoo
<Volkodav_> I am in PA
<Volkodav_> but in Russia nw
<jmhealey> cool.
<Volkodav_> now*
<jmhealey> wow. what are you doing there?
<Volkodav_> business/vacation trip
<jimisrvrox> im in NM
<jmhealey> nice. i've never been over there
<jimisrvrox> but im out for a smoke
<jimisrvrox> its a shithole over here man
<jimisrvrox> wished i was back in dallas
<jmhealey> NM?
<jimisrvrox> new mexico
<jmhealey> I just left dallas last year
<Volkodav_> I can imagine NM is a dump
<jimisrvrox> aint a damn thing to do out here
<jmhealey> NM is better than OM though, isn't it?
<jimisrvrox> new mexico dude..
<jimisrvrox> i have no clue what OM is
<jmhealey> old mexico
<Volkodav_> hehe
<jimisrvrox> oh hell yeah its better than that dump
<jimisrvrox> not by a whole lot tho
<jmhealey> where is dallas did you live? i was in plano and then wylie
<jimisrvrox> heh
<jimisrvrox> I was in lewisville
<jimisrvrox> plano was cool except for all the asshole cops around
<jimisrvrox> same with richardson
<jmhealey> right.
<jmhealey> i worked in frisco
<jimisrvrox> frisco is cool as hell too
<jmhealey> had a friend in the colony
<jimisrvrox> wished I coulda gone to the stonegate mall or whatever the hell it was
<jmhealey> i almost moved to little elm
<jimisrvrox> heard that mall was cool
<jimisrvrox> yeah little elm right next to lewisville
<jmhealey> but bought in wylie. the stonebriar mall, yeah my wife worked there
<jimisrvrox> yeah stonebriar
<jimisrvrox> pass 71%
<jmhealey> what got you to NM?
<jimisrvrox> well shit man Im thinking about trying for being oracle dba or oracle dev
<jimisrvrox> wifes parents live out here
<jmhealey> cool
<jimisrvrox> i actually met my wife on the net and been married for 3 yrs now
<jmhealey> thats great. i met my wife on the net,  we've been together 8 years, got 2 kids
<jimisrvrox> sweet
<jimisrvrox> my wife hates it that im all into computers
<jmhealey> hehe
<jimisrvrox> I need to go back to school though..I dropped out after a year and a half..
<jimisrvrox> figured I didnt need the crap..
<jimisrvrox> buncha theory classes that I didnt see any practicallity too..
<jimisrvrox> so I said screw this
<jimisrvrox> but ive been around computers now for about 15 yrs..23 and got in when i was 7 and taught myself most of what I know..know how to build a pc and put a network together and a little bit of programming but not enough to be doing anything serious
<jmhealey> cool. thats a great start to a good career, for sure
<jimisrvrox> but lifes a bitch right now man..I was used to the padres making 70K a year a piece
<jimisrvrox> good life man now im makin like 7 an horu just doing data entry shit and the wife is a bus driver she likes it but money is always tight
<jimisrvrox> and at my work I dont play around i use all the keyboard shortcuts and shit so I get done with everything in about 1hr 1/2
<jimisrvrox> and screw around the rest of the day..if I had my truck fixed id def be looking for better jobs and luckly i been with this co for about 1 yr and havent gotten a raise bc I was through a temp agency and the position im in is not open for hire so im stuck with the temp until the new budget comes out in july
<jimisrvrox> pass 94%
<jmhealey> well, it's a start. i'm unemployed, which is worse, trust me
<jimisrvrox> been there myself
<jimisrvrox> heh my mom is an accoutant and I told her I didnt need a job that I could make it on my own in real estate I got caught up in the rich dad books
<jimisrvrox> and started telling her that I didnt want to get a job because then id be making money for somebody else instead of myself
<jmhealey> how'd that work out?
<jimisrvrox> never did
<jimisrvrox> I had a guy that I worked with that did real estate on the side and I asked him to show me the ropes and he flaked out on me
<jmhealey> bazdid
<jimisrvrox> yup
<jimisrvrox> but hey people are like that tho
<jimisrvrox> wished I knew how to use linkedin effectively because then I figure I could get a decent job out here somehow
<jimisrvrox> but the only problem is I dont really know anybody around here who uses linkedin
<jmhealey> what part of NM are you in?
<jimisrvrox> albuquerque
<jmhealey> never been there
<jmhealey> hows the mem check going?
<jimisrvrox> I thought it was going to be done but I guess its checking a 2nd sector of mem
<jimisrvrox> right now at 69%
<jmhealey> hey did you know a guy named daryll in lewisville, had a yellow cbr600rr
<jimisrvrox> no I knew a daryll that had a 60's mustang
<jmhealey> your age?
<jimisrvrox> 23
<jmhealey> was he your age?
<jimisrvrox> oh yeah
<jmhealey> i think that him, the mustang was his 'rents if i'm not mistaken
<jmhealey> but i think he's aabout 2 years older than ye
<jimisrvrox> no this guy's mustag was his
<jimisrvrox> he had his own pad
<jmhealey> ok.  guess that's not him
<jmhealey> this guy was a fanatical soccer player
<jimisrvrox> nope
<jimisrvrox> fuck man what the hell man
<jimisrvrox> this shit has started all over again!
<jimisrvrox> under pass it says 2
<jmhealey> yeah, sometime memtest takes a few weeks, but it's worth it
<jimisrvrox> weeks?!?
<jimisrvrox> hell I thought it would take an hour at most
<jmhealey> oh
<jmhealey> i had one that ran for 23 days
<jimisrvrox> well hell man its not like i have 1gb of ram
<jimisrvrox> I only have 196mb
<jmhealey> i used to watch it every night while i drank beer.
<jimisrvrox> how many passes does it have to do before its done?
<jmhealey> 255 i think, not sure
<jmhealey> how many so far?
<jimisrvrox> oh god
<jimisrvrox> im only at 2!
<jmhealey> hows that going, any errors so far?
<jimisrvrox> nope
<jmhealey> are you downloading ultimate boot cd, cuz that has all the major manufacturer's drive checking utilities on it
<jmhealey> it kicks ass
<jimisrvrox> no I guess I should
<jmhealey> you could run it on the drive.  btw, how big is the drive and what type/brand is it?
<jimisrvrox> 40gb seagate drink
<jimisrvrox> drive*
<jmhealey> drink.  freudian slip?
<jmhealey> the ulttimate boot cd has the seagate utility
<jmhealey> you can check it thoroughly with that
<jimisrvrox> man I dont wanna sit around and wait for the memtest shit
<jimisrvrox> I thought it was gonna be quick
<Volkodav_> 3-4 should be OK - I do it normally overnight and it runs about 20
<Volkodav_> 3 passes should do for starters
<jimisrvrox> well its at 70% going on 3
<jimisrvrox> I guess it tests every little chemical molecule of your memory eh? heh
<Volkodav_> well then let it finish at least one
<jimisrvrox> download UB CD
<Volkodav_> some times the first pass doesn't catch an error, but subsequent passes will.
<jmhealey> yep.   if you start to smell it, shut it off. it melted one ram chip on me once
<Volkodav_> lolz
<jimisrvrox> heh
<jimisrvrox> well im gonan go smoke whlie it finishes to 3 and then im gonna stop it and do what idk
<jimisrvrox> maybe get that damn boot cd going
<Volkodav_> http://shsc.info/Memtest86
<kiosk> hello xubuntuers
<kiosk> it is 100.6 degrees and rising here - what like there?
<jmhealey> 97 and steady
<kiosk> Hey anyone know what's wrong with my mplayer package?
<kiosk> Having mad troub with it.
<jimisrvrox> ok well its 3 passes now so im gonna reboot
<jmhealey> what are you trying to do with mplayer
<jmhealey> jimisrvrox: ok
<kiosk> wait I said the wrong thing
<kiosk> I mean flashplugin-nonfree
<kiosk> Trying to view the Kmart flyer right now (flash)
<kiosk> but i can't listen to my VOIP voicemail or anything at the moment
<jmhealey> how did you install flashplayer-nonfree?
<kiosk> sudo apt-get install flash . . .
<jmhealey> ok, i had probs when installing flash from within firerox
<kiosk> you can do that?
<jmhealey> yeah, in FF3
<jmhealey> methinks
<jmhealey> have you been to medibuntu.org?
<kiosk> no didn't know about it
<kiosk> I think I have FF2.0.0.14 only
<kiosk> I only  have a 300 Mhz is FF3 gonna be slow?
<kiosk> 128 MB too
<jmhealey> maybe thats why flash is croaking, not enough ram
<jmhealey> do other sites work?
<kiosk> no it worked before
<jmhealey> oh.
<kiosk> it stopped working just a few days ago
<jmhealey> ah.
<kiosk> I reinstalled firefox and flashplugin from apt-get and still nogo
<jmhealey> try the medibuntu repositories
<jmhealey> thats what i do
<kiosk> thanks I'll try that
<jimisrvrox> ok jm i got the boot cd
<jimisrvrox> I guess I should start the system from the boot cd no?
#xubuntu 2009-06-01
<ToStItOs_>  I migrated from Ubuntu to Xubuntu if I needed to save memory space do I need to uninstall Ubuntu?
<knome> !pure-xfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure-xfce
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> that removes ubuntu packages
<anom01y> anyone know an alternative to kopete for xubuntu ?
<xxubuntu> can anyone tell me how to fix the multimedia keyboard in xubuntu?
<anom01y> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<anom01y> damn facebook sucks
<anom01y> I installed java6-jre, but facebook's games dont work in firefox, do I need to install something else ?
<magic_ninja> j #programming
<anom01y> anyone here use facebook ?
<anom01y> or play java games through facebook ?
<anom01y> what is a recommended torrent program ?
<anzo> hey all
<anzo> got a little issue. Was messing around and removed the task bar from my unit both the top and bottom. How do i bring it back?
<Slonkie> define task bar?
<anzo> i am sorry
<anzo> its the menu bar that sits at the top and bottom of the screen
<anzo> usually called panels
<anzo> i think
<Slonkie> Did you try adding panels in the panels settings?
<anzo> let me see
<anzo> yah when i click that it just does nothing
<Slonkie> alt+f2 type in xfce4-panel
<Slonkie> and enter
<anzo> awesome that did it
<anzo> thanks slonkie
<Slonkie> np :).
<anzo> last question is do you know how to restore them to defaults
<anzo> i messed them up a bit and not things are all hither skither and would like to get them back to default
<Slonkie> No sorry. :/
<anzo> thats cool
<anzo> thats what i get for fing with it
<svensko> is there an easy way to add launcher to the the upper panel?
<svensko> click and drag doesn't work, i can manually set up a custom launcher but my computer is slow enough that searching for the icon, etc takes forever, any ideas?
<SiDi> !info karmic libcairo2
<ubottu> 'libcairo2' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<SiDi> !info karmic libpango1.0.0
<ubottu> 'libpango1.0.0' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<SiDi> !info libpango1.0.0
<ubottu> Package libpango1.0.0 does not exist in jaunty
<SiDi> !info libpango1.0-0 karmic
<ubottu> libpango1.0-0 (source: pango1.0): Layout and rendering of internationalized text. In component main, is optional. Version 1.24.2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 311 kB, installed size 916 kB
<SiDi> !info libcairo2 karmic
<ubottu> libcairo2 (source: cairo): The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.6-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 496 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Name141> If I was to make a bootable flash drive disk, would I be able to save files, update drivers, security, install programs, so on?  Or do I need to figure out how to install it directly to the flash drive rather than LIVE?
<Gamarok__> !usb creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb creator
<Name141> LOL
<Devilsprey99> ipod is not recognized in my xubuntu hardy
<Devilsprey99> any help
<SiDi> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<SiDi> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Devilsprey99> its not even recognized
<Devilsprey99> i plug in the ipod touch and rhythmbox doesnot show
<MikeChelen> does that howto suggest rhtyhmbox?
<svensko> fwiw, i use gtkpod
<svensko> MikeChelen, hey again :) i have an easier question for you this time... how can i easily add custom launchers to the top panel? i tried clicking and dragging from the applications menu but that won't work, and i _can_ set up custom launchers it's just a pain in the arse, so i'm assuming there's an easier way
<MikeChelen> svensko, hehe yeah sort of, if you add a launcher then its possible to click + drag an app into the launcher config window, however it still can't be dragged from the menu, only from desktop or filesystem
 * svensko scratches head
<svensko> better than nothing
<svensko> xubuntu is running slow on my netbook :( not sure what prompted this
<MikeChelen> it's a little strange, im not quite sure how to customize the menu
<MikeChelen> hmm can you see what is using up the resources?
<svensko> firefox is using 70 mb, evince is using 36... CPU usage is below 10% and my core is at 1.6 ghz...
<svensko> maybe using faster computers are just spoiling me :P
<MikeChelen> hmm, what parts seem slow?
<svensko> firefox seems insanely slow loading tabs
<MikeChelen> install any new addons recently?
<svensko> ABP is the only one i use
<MikeChelen> when making a new tab, is it blank or does a page load?
<MikeChelen> on this system it takes less than 1-2 sec for new blank tab to load
<MikeChelen> maybe watch system monitor and see if cpu or memory spikes when doing this
<svensko> well if i click on a link, firefox just sorta freezes for 2 or 3 seconds before actually showing the tab
<MikeChelen> try making a new profile and see the problem persists
<svensko> alright, i'll give that a try, but right now i have to run to the research lab
<svensko> have to sterilize some seeds before job training starts
<svensko> TY for the help :)
<MikeChelen> sure thing, hope you can figure it out :)
<MikeChelen> could try another browser like epiphany meanwhile
<SiDi> why do people leave when im typing answers to their questions ? :/
<Slonkie> because your too slow ;).
<Slonkie> Let me just ask you SiDi, this notify-osd keeps disappearing when i drag my mouse up on the notification.. Is it possible to make it stay even tho i take my mouse up there?
<SiDi> Its the principle, to have it disappearing XD
<SiDi> so you see whats below
<SiDi> there is no way to configure this at the moment
<SiDi> you should wine in #ayatana if you want it to happen, but they'll more likely slap you :p
<Slonkie> Lol
<SiDi> (if you have compiz running, then it gently fades out, and also the transparency makes the background blur, instead of normal)
<Slonkie> :)
<SiDi> !info xfce4-mixer
<ubottu> xfce4-mixer (source: xfce4-mixer): Xfce mixer application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 165 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<Devilsprey99> anyone here has worked with ipod touch on xubuntu hardy
<vidd> Devilsprey99, i have not personally used an ipod touch with anything....but what issue are you having?
<Devilsprey99> not recognised
<Devilsprey99> i plug in
<Devilsprey99> nothin
<Devilsprey99> when i type dmesg
<vidd> what does "lsusb" say?
<Devilsprey99> it says apple computer inc
<Devilsprey99> but
<Devilsprey99> rhythmbox doesnot show
<vidd> so then....your system sees it
<Devilsprey99> neither does gtkpod
<Devilsprey99> any idea
<Devilsprey99> on how to load a module
<genii> Devilsprey99: sudo modprobe modulename
<genii> If there is some specific ipod one however remains to be known
<Devilsprey99> ipod touch
<vidd> Devilsprey99, all i find is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823189 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840648
<vidd> dunno if that is helpful or not
<Devilsprey99> vidd, i will se
<Devilsprey99> hey anyone can tell me where does conf file of rhythmbox lies
<SiDi> I dont have it :/
<SiDi> probably in .rhythmbox or in .config/rhythmbox
<SiDi> or in .gnome2/apps/rhythmbox
<Acorn> Hi, how do you tell what version of xubuntu you are running?
<charlie-tca> type in a terminal "lsb_release -rd"
<Acorn> and can you upgrade from an old version all the way up to the newest version? Or do you have to do multiple upgrades?
<Slonkie> Multiple upgrades
<charlie-tca> You must upgrade to each version, unless you are upgrading LTS
<Acorn> what is lts?
<charlie-tca> You can upgrade direct from 6.06 to 8.04
<Acorn> and then to 9.04?
<charlie-tca> no, then 8.10, then 9.04
<Acorn> ah ok
<zoredache> if you are that far out, it may be easier to make a backup of everything and to reinstall
<charlie-tca> 6.06 is LTS, supported until june of this year for home users, servers are supported until 2011
<zoredache> the key bit is the backup (get at least /etc/,/home/,/var/lib/dpkg)
<vidd> Acorn, this is the reason I recommend that you keep a seperate /home partition
<Acorn> I just installed from a live CD I had lying around, didn't want to have to burn a new one
<SiDi> Acorn, what is your version at the moment ?
<Acorn> that should be fine right? no problem with upgrading is there?
<Acorn> is there a way of checking without typing? my r key doesn't work ^^
<charlie-tca> I would then download the newest version, 9.04, and burn that new cd
<zoredache> copy and paste that command into a terminal?
<Acorn> i'm not on my xubuntu laptop
<SiDi> Acorn, type lsb_ and then press Tab
<SiDi> and it will autocomplete
<Acorn> ah, nice
<vidd> Acorn, as far as upgrading goes, you may have some quirks dependant upon what version you currently have.
<SiDi> Acorn, then add -a to the lsb_release
<SiDi> that'll be enough to know
<Slonkie> Does anyone know when the new openoffice will be in the *ubuntu repos? :/
<SiDi> Slonkie, in ~5 months ? :D
<spectre> Hi,I can see the top or lower menu bar in the xubuntu desktop,how can I enable it ? thanks
<spectre> I can't see,sorry
<SiDi> spectre, do you mean the panels ?
<Slonkie> Is that for true, SiDi ? :|
<vidd> spectre, open up a terminal and type "xfce4-panel
<SiDi> Slonkie, probably. I dont think they'll do a SRU for OOo. Everyone uses LaTeX anyways :P
<Acorn> Think i'll just install the newest version, thanks guys
<SiDi> Ah
<SiDi> you guys scared him badly
<Slonkie> aha, so Ill have to delete the one i've got and install the one from their site
<SiDi> Slonkie, or, you can use the OpenOffice.org PPA ?
<vidd> Slonkie, is thiers a .deb?
<Slonkie> And not everyone uses LaTeX, SiDi.. Geeks does :D
<Slonkie> no SiDi. You remember i told you about that partial upgrade
<Slonkie> It wouldn't allow me to install it from their PPA
<vidd> what is this LaTeX you speak of?
<SiDi> Slonkie, oh yeh
<SiDi> Slonkie, dont use danish then xD
<Slonkie> i don't you silly
<SiDi> vidd, you dont know LaTeX ? :O
<Slonkie> i use english
<SiDi> vidd, its a language for writing scientific documents :]
<vidd> nope...im not even sure what TYPE of app it is =]
<SiDi> you can write a 2 pages long maths formula in LaTeX and it'll pop up perfectly readable (if you read maths ofc :p) in your pdf document generated by latex
<vidd> well...then no wonder i have know idea about it
<Slonkie> It appears to be VERY confusing SiDi.
<vidd> OOo is overkill for my needs!
<vidd> mousepad is enough
<DetroitLibertyPe> OOo Math is good!
<SiDi> DetroitLibertyPe, you never did LaTeX, obviously :)
<SiDi> all the math teachers use LaTeX ^^
<Slonkie> OOo is good for High School reports etc. :D
<SiDi> its taught to any student in french universities now
<DetroitLibertyPe> I'm allergic to latex :-)
<SiDi> every student is asked to make presentations and write reports / thesis in LaTeX
<SiDi> vidd, http://filebin.ca/nssvzu/soutenance.pdf
<SiDi> example of LaTex file :P
<SiDi> my presentation for my bittorrent client (in french though, but just so you can see what can be done with it)
<Slonkie> :D
 * charlie-tca guesses he is behind... still using gedit
<Slonkie> damn french sucks
<SiDi> charlie-tca, i write my LaTeX docs with gedit :]
<SiDi> it has a spellcheck plugin, nice search features, and a latex plugin, too :p
<charlie-tca> I don't nothing about LaTex, either
<SiDi> c'mon guys xD
<SiDi> its easy as hell :P
<Slonkie> no it's not!
<Slonkie> It's confusing as hell!
<SiDi> nah :P
 * charlie-tca glad not to be in school, too
<SiDi> you write \section{Foo} and you get a nice titled Foo, and it adds it to the table of contents
<Slonkie> It's much easier to just press a button and type :D
 * SiDi wrote ~60 pages of LaTeX in 5 days for his report :P
<Slonkie> Well i'm suppose to use LaTeX next year of school too :(
<SiDi> Slonkie, then you spend ages maintaining the aspect of your text instead of focusing on your content
<SiDi> and then the table of figures / index / summary is a pain to write
<Slonkie> Not really?
<SiDi> yesreally
<Slonkie> okay
<SiDi> In latex its all automated
<Slonkie> well i wouldn't know how easy latex is :D
<SiDi> all you have to do is write your text
<Slonkie> I find it hard to remember all those different tags etc..
<SiDi> yeh, well, of course you need to learn the tags :]
<SiDi> or use Gedit+LaTeX, or LyX
<SiDi> but honnestly, make yourself a sample file with a few useful tags, and copy/paste
<SiDi> thatll come in no time
<Slonkie> Next year!
<SiDi> See for instance if you wanna add a vectorial figure to your document :p
<SiDi> if you export it to PNG and put the PNG in your OOO doc, it'll be ugly
<SiDi> text will be aliased, too
<Slonkie> I don't use vector anyway
<SiDi> if you export your vectorised image to latex, it'll be sexy :]
<SiDi> oh, come on :p
<Slonkie> dude..
<SiDi> xfce4-power-manager's icon naming sucks :[
<s1n1> Hi everyone, i need support :)
<vidd> s1n1, whats up
<charlie-tca> !question | s1n1
<ubottu> s1n1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * charlie-tca uses a cane for support, though
<s1n1> Is gdm-screensaver necessary for hibernate mode - I uninstalled it because the auto-login didn't work, now my hibernate mode is broken.
<s1n1> By the way, does xubuntu even use gdm or another desktop-manager?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu uses gdm. It is the login screen
<vidd> s1n1, yes, GDM is used as the desktop manager
<charlie-tca> The desktop manager is xfwm
<vidd> charlie-tca, technically...isnt that the Window Manager?
<charlie-tca> yes. sorry. desktop manager should be xfce
<s1n1> I edited the gdm.conf in /etc/gdm/ for autologin, it didn't work
<vidd> now IM confused....
<vidd> i thought xfce=xfwm
<charlie-tca> GDM is gnome display manager, used for login screen
<charlie-tca> xfwm is the window manager for xfce
<s1n1> or is there a easy way to start xfce4 and autologin without gdm?
<s1n1> would speed up my boot
<charlie-tca> s1n1: do the settings change in Applications -> Settings -> Login Window
<s1n1> Yeah, that works for boot, but in hibernate just the session gets locked
<s1n1> It isnt the login screen .. just something like the screensaver lock
<charlie-tca> I don't think you can have auto-login from hibernate if you lock the session. It should be using the screensaver lock app
<s1n1> so at first i should reinstall gdm-screensaver i guess
<charlie-tca> I guess so
<s1n1> and then try to disable session lock, which i did under settings, but didnt work
<vidd> s1n1, go to applications->settings->screensavers
<vidd> do you have a check mark for "lock screen when screensaver is active"?
<s1n1> No, i disabled it ... but after hibernate it did lock
<s1n1> I reinstall the screensaver and do some tests, coming back in 20mins :)
<charlie-tca> So many people complained before that it wouldn't lock. Is it fixed now?
<s1n1> so, hibernate works again, screensaver lock is turned of (testet it with normal screensaver) but after wake up the session is still locked
<DetroitLibertyPe> on 9.04 is there anyway to load teh old X.org so that CTRL+ALT+Backspace and CTRL+ALT+ESC still works?
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, you have to use L-Alt+PrntScrn+k for the ctrl+alt+bckspc effect
<DetroitLibertyPe>  L-Alt+PrntScrn+k ?
<charlie-tca> you can enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, also
<DetroitLibertyPe> how, charlie-tca?
<DetroitLibertyPe> vidd: ddo you mean l+ALT+PrintSCreen+k?
<charlie-tca> The Ctrl-Alt-Backspace key combination to force a restart of X is now disabled by default, to eliminate the problem of accidentally triggering the key combination. Users who do want this function can enable it in their xorg.conf, or by running the command dontzap --disable.
<charlie-tca> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, no...LEFT-Alt
<DetroitLibertyPe> is similar for CTRL+ALT+ESC?
<s1n1> Im going to test further
<charlie-tca> I can't remember how to enable ctrl+alt+esc
<vidd> what did ctrl+alt+esc do?
<DetroitLibertyPe> bring up an 'X cursor" and you could click one window and terminate only that application
<DetroitLibertyPe> very useful
<dondon> does xubuntu boot by default with compiz or some kind of X graphics accelerator?
<hwilde> Hello.  Has the theme Xfce-dusk been obsoleted in 9.04 ?   If not, where can I find it?
<dondon> *acceleration
<s1n1> I was able to fix the hibernate lock issue
<s1n1> It was gnome-power-manager which locked it, gconf-editor and "lock -> use screensaver settings = true" fixed it
<s1n1> I love xubuntu <3, best dist ever :D
<s1n1> cya
<vidd> hwilde, i dont think themes get obsoleted
<charlie-tca> dondon: no
<hwilde> vidd, well I used to have it in 8.10, and I saved it as a custom theme
<hwilde> vidd, now if I try to apply that theme it says Xfce-dusk not found
<vidd> ic
<charlie-tca> hwilde: Ì think you have to save it again, since configuration settings changed a lot in 9.04
<hwilde> it cannot find Xfce-dusk
<hwilde> I also cannot find it for that matter
<charlie-tca> Should be in Applications -> Settings -> Appearance, first tab is Style
<hwilde> http://hankwilde.com/images/Screenshot-Xfce-dusk1.png
<SiDi> do you have xfce4-artwork installed ?
<hwilde> "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'Xfce-dusk' is not installed"
<hwilde> http://hankwilde.com/images/Screenshot-Xfce-dusk2.png
<SiDi> Are you running xubuntu ?
<hwilde> no, gnome
<SiDi> :/
<hwilde> same as before tho...
<vidd> hwilde, xfce-dusk is an option for me
<vidd> hwilde, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-artwork
<hwilde> "xfce4-artwork is already the newest version."
<hwilde> wait, xubuntu-artwork is doing something...
<vidd> SiDi, xubuntu-artwork has all the "xubuntu custom" artwork and themes IIRC
<hwilde> ah here we go
<hwilde> $ apt-file search Xfce-dusk
<hwilde> gtk2-engines-xfce: /usr/share/themes/Xfce-dusk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<hwilde> ahhhh
<vidd> hwilde, so xubuntu-artwork do it for ya?
<hwilde> all that brightness was burning my eyes
<hwilde> nope that package there did it
<hwilde> gtk2-engines-xfce
<hwilde> thx #xubuntu
<hwilde> keep it real
<Mat-Cauthon> hey.. where can i find a list of names of widgets used in xfce and the attributes  that  apply to them? want to do some gtk rc editing :s
<vidd> widgets? you mean panel apps?
<vidd> Mat-Cauthon, ^^^
<Mat-Cauthon> no, i mean gtk+ widgets
<mari_> what is the command to open screen resolution properties GUI with root access?
<vidd> Mat-Cauthon, sorry then...i wont be able to help...i dont use them
<vidd> mari_, sudo [app]
<mari_> that did not work
<mari_> I dont know what to write after sudo to make this work
<MikeChelen> mari_, are you using proprietary video card drivers?
<mari_> no
<vidd> mari_, nor do i...why would you WANT to open it with root access???
<mari_> Just rying to make my screen resolution prefs stick.. I cant choose them fine from the screen resolution GUI, but they reset everytime I reboot
<MikeChelen> its xfce4-display-settings
<mari_> ok thanks, I'll try=)
<MikeChelen> i don't think sudo will help though
<MikeChelen> if its a per-user setting
<mari_> hmm, how do I solve this then?
<MikeChelen> do you know what vid card you have?
<vidd> mari_, i helped someone with this b4
<mari_> when I boot up the resolution is 1900xsomething. But I want it to be 1200x800
<mari_> I do not know Mike:(
<vidd> MikeChelen, the vid doesnt matter
<mari_> It's an old laptop, PB easynote
<MikeChelen> vidd, if it were ati or nvidia might recommend installing proprietary drivers
<MikeChelen> maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mari_> I checked for that Mike, could not see any
<vidd> no
<mari_> What do you suggest then Vidd?
<vidd> you have to create a .local file
<vidd> give me a sec and ill tell you excacty what it needs to say
<mari_> :)
<MikeChelen> huh ok try that then
<vidd> i have to get the data
<mari_> You need to tell me exactly what to do with the file also. Im a newb :)
<vidd> not a problem
<mari_> The splash while booting up also has a much too high resolution btw. Can only see the top left half.
<vidd> mari_, in terminal type "mousepad ~/.xprofile" (no quotes of course
<mari_> done
<vidd> type xrandr --output VGA --mode [resolution] --rate [refresh rate]
<vidd> replacing [stuff] with the right stuff.....
<vidd> the --rate is not required
<mari_> how do I know refresh rate?
<vidd> save and restart x
<mari_> ok
<vidd> mari_, if you dont know it, dont add it
<vidd> you can find the info here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<vidd> if you type xrandr in terminal, it will tell you available rates
<mari_> just say 0.0 for 1280 by 800
<mari_> 800 by 600 sais 60
<vidd> if you want 1280 by 800
<mari_> I made that file now, and will try to restart X when my updates finish:) By restarting X you mean reboot the computer right?
<vidd> then xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x800
<vidd> mari_, no...just "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mari_> oh, I jus left the rate [refresh rate] part as that. Do I have to remove it?
<vidd> rebooting the computer is overkill....but yeah...that works too (if you are upgrading the kernel you have to reboot...but not much else)
<mari_> ok, restarting X now then:)
<vidd> mari_, yes....the {stuff] has to be replaced with actual data....or you can drop it if you do not want to use it
<vidd> wb mari_
<mari_> hello im back.
<vidd> any luck?
<mari_> Something went wrong:p
<mari_> When I did that X restart, I just got a black screen and nothing happened, so I had to press the power off
<vidd> what does your ~/.xconfig file say?
<mari_> I'll check
<mari_> says: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x800
<mari_> as it should
<vidd> when you rebooted...did the correct resolution get set?
<mari_> I notice my GUI glitch alot, so something is probably wrong with the drivers.
<mari_> No vidd, same as alwasy
<mari_> And when I try to reboot, I just get a black screen saying "system haltet" and I have to press power off. :\
<mari_> Old strange laptop hehe
<vidd> sorry...rename that file ~/.xprofile
<mari_> my file is named xprofile:)
<vidd> then rename it .xconfig
<mari_> hehe ok
<mari_> uhm, how? :X
<vidd> open...save as
<mari_> ok, now I reboot again?
<vidd> mari_, just restart x.... alt+sysrq+k
<mari_> vidd, no change im affraid
<vidd> mari_, there is a specific name for this file....
<vidd> but i have to leave (time to go home)
<mari_> had to reboot again also, because of the huge resolution I was not able to start again after that x restart trick hehe
<mari_> Ok, thanks for the help so far=)
<mari_> I'll continiue search
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> I need help
<Carlis> How do i run icewease browser in xubuntu ?
<cody-somerville> Carlis, You can't
<cody-somerville> Carlis, You run Firefox
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> is there another browser in xubuntu ?
<Carlis> cody-somerville ??
<cody-somerville> sure
<cody-somerville> Plenty
<cody-somerville> Applications > Add/Remove
<Carlis> which browsers ?ç
<cody-somerville> Opera is one
<Carlis> Is Opera in add/remove programs ?
<cody-somerville> Only if you have partners repository enabled in Software Sources
<Carlis> what do i have to enable ?
<cody-somerville> The partners repository
<cody-somerville> !partners
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partners
<cody-somerville> !partner
<ubottu> The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<cody-somerville> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<DetroitLibertyPe> how can I create a keyboard shortcut to actiavee a command (i.e. cTRL+ALT+ESC activates xkill)
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thanks for ur help
<Carlis> Bye
<Mat-Cauthon> hey.. where can i find a list of names of gtk-widgets used in xfce and the attributes that apply to them? want to do some gtk rc editing :s
<heftier> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<heftier> funny
<SiDi> Mat-Cauthon, pretty much anything in GTK2+ i suppose. Feel free to ask in #xfce though ;)
<Shooree> hi, would anyone know how to recuperate from a particularly horrible upgrade that left me without X server and window frames?
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> Do you got a shell + the internet ?
<SiDi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Shooree> hm
<Shooree> I'm a noob. you're serious with that, aren't you?
<SiDi> Try it
<SiDi> The main cause i'd see for a failed upgrade is that you someday removed your -desktop package by accident, while removing a default application
<MTec007> im having problems with gnash loading some stuff, like google maps' "street view"   this pops up in terminal after the page loads: Removing DOMNodeRemoved listener
<Shooree> SiDi, will try that
<Shooree> SiDi, says my xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<Shooree> Nvidia X server says I don't appear to be using its driver
<SiDi> ah
<Shooree> which I'm not, at the moment, because I purged it
<SiDi> when you said without X, i thought you meant without the X server installed at all :D
<Shooree> but it said so anyway even beofre that
<Shooree> sorry about that
<SiDi> Alright, what is the exact error message please ?
<Shooree> :)
<Shooree> well, there's no error message per se, it just left me without window frames, once it managed to revive the gdm after the update
<SiDi> What graphics card do you have ?
<Shooree> and when I install a driver, like the nvidia 180, which was there before, it gives me a barfed up display
<SiDi> Also, please show me the output of "aptitude search nvidia"and of "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<SiDi> !paste | Shooree
<ubottu> Shooree: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Shooree> will do, mate
<Shooree> it's an nvidia 8600M GT. worked flawlessly until 2 hours ago
<SiDi> You upgraded to 9.04, right ?
<Shooree> no
<Shooree> my dvd drive is dead... can't burn it :/
<SiDi> What did you upgrade from and to then ? :)
<Shooree> plus I'm on a laptop, so I;m waiting to stash all my data to
<Shooree> it was one of those upgrade thingies that pop up
<Shooree> but I haven't done it in some time
<Shooree> so it was kinda big
<SiDi> Distribution upgrade, not updates, right ?
<SiDi> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Shooree> man this paste bin thing is gonna be hard, without being able to switch between windows. you'll have to excuse me while I juggle this.
<SiDi> Ok, even ubottu doesn't use the good vocabulary
<SiDi> Shooree, its ok, just tell me which driver has an "i" in front of its name
<Shooree> 180
<SiDi> and also tell me what is the name of the "Driver" in the "Section Device" of the xorg.conf file
<SiDi> and tell me which version of xubuntu you use, too :p
<Shooree> 8.10 hehe
<SiDi> Alright. When you said upgrade, i thought you meant 8.10 -> 9.04 since upgrade is the word used for that
<SiDi> You actually just updated packages, right ?
<Shooree> my mind blanked. what's the easiest way to open xorg.conf
<Shooree> yes, that's what I did
<Shooree> sorry for the mixup
<SiDi> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf will display it
<Shooree> yes yes
<SiDi> you can use less or more instead of cat if you need to scroll
<SiDi> and nano if you want to edit it
<Shooree> right. I should mention again that I have removed my gfx drivers.
<SiDi> You should never add / remove graphic drivers in Ubuntu. Only pick the latest one in the "Hardware drivers" one
<Shooree> there's nothing in xorg.conf
<Shooree> well, I didn't know what to do, mate. I was getting desperate.
<Shooree> hardware drivers stopped showing me anything
<Shooree> because something got messed up the first time I tried to revert to those recommended drivers. IIRC, I used some newer version from the nvidia website before this update
<SiDi> type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --phigh
<SiDi> Ah :P
<SiDi> This reminds me me 6 months ago
<SiDi> I wanted to get the latest ones too, and i broke my whole system. After a few hours of despair i reinstalled the whole machine :X
<Shooree> with the "--phigh"?
<SiDi> yes
<Shooree> but all of this WORKED flawlessly until I updated
<SiDi> i hope its --phigh and not -phigh
<SiDi> let me check
<Shooree> nope
<Shooree> says unknown
<Shooree> perhas just -
<Shooree> what is that anyway?
<SiDi> try it please :p
<Shooree> why don't you try it first?!
<Shooree> :D
<Shooree> haha
<SiDi> Its options to tell dpkg (the very very backend of the package manager) to reconfigure the graphic server
<SiDi> Because my drivers work like a charm and i dont feel like screwing my session right now :D
<Shooree> ok
<Shooree> hehe
<Shooree> worked
<Shooree> gave me a warning
<SiDi> Alright
<SiDi> now, try to reboot :P
<Shooree> about overwriting a possibly customized config
<SiDi> thats ok
<Shooree> but I still haven't got a driver
<SiDi> your customized config doesnt work much
<Shooree> lol true
<SiDi> you got the generic driver
<Shooree> right
<SiDi> dpkg should set you to use it, then you can properly reinstall the good one
<Shooree> ok SiDi, see you in a few. you've been a real mate
<SiDi> The kernel changes every 2 months approximately (vs every 20 years in another OS </troll>) so you should stay with the recommanded drivers if you dont want to check yourself that they work for the next kernel
<SiDi> Alright, come back to tell me if it worked
<Shooree> mm
<Shooree> damn. nothing changed
<SiDi> aw
<SiDi> Thats annoying
<Shooree> xorg.conf is still the same
<Shooree> ie, it's got nothing in it
<SiDi> check if xserver-xorg-video-vesa is installed pls
<Shooree> you know what's odd? everytime I restart, it's like it's waking up from hibernation> pidgin and ffox come up
<Shooree> even though I killed them
<SiDi> oh
<Shooree> oh?
<SiDi> uncheck the 'save session' thing
<SiDi> when you quit
<Shooree> I always do leave it unchecked
<Shooree> that's why it's odd
<SiDi> rm .cache/session -r
<SiDi> its rests from the last time... that feature isnt really great imo :p
<Shooree> says no such file :/
<SiDi> actually it lets you save a session, and then this very session is booted each time
<Shooree> but it still brings up ffox, telling me my last session crashed
<SiDi> its "rm .cache/sessions -r" sorry
<Shooree> but it doesn't bring back xchat, even though that is left open as well
<Shooree> okies, no errors. I guess it did that
<SiDi> yeh well, it saved a session from when only ff and pidgin were pened :P
<SiDi> Now it wont bother you anymore
<Shooree> so, another restart?
<SiDi> Btw, you got a graphical interface right now ? :/
<Shooree> yes
<SiDi> damn.. why didnt you tell me :p
<Shooree> everything's fine (excepth for the bit depth I guess)
<Shooree> um...
<Shooree> I presumed you knew?
<SiDi> Go to Applications -> system -> hardware drivers, anything listed ?
<Shooree> damn
<SiDi> usually when people crash their drivers they end up in shell, with only a command line
<Shooree> I wouldn't know how to swim in shell
<SiDi> And im not in a state that allows me to use my brain :D
<Shooree> oh, that's encouraging :)
<SiDi> im having problems in initramfs console, but shell is like home ^^
<Shooree> well I just migrated from windoze a couple moths back
<Shooree> nothing listed, btw
<Shooree> been like that for some time now. At first, I had the usual stuff listed there
<Shooree> but now, absolutely nada
<SiDi> please do aptitude search nvidia and for each one installed (those with a "i" on the left), sudo aptitude purge <name of the package>
<Shooree> okies
<Shooree> 180 is installed. removing 1 by 1
<Shooree> I really appreciate your time, mate
<SiDi> Well, i'm here for that, you know ;)
<Shooree> ok. a new aptitude search reveals only nvidia-settings as having "idA" status
<Shooree> what do we do now?
<Shooree> :D
<SiDi> kill it too :P
<Shooree> I love the ubuntu community
<SiDi> me too ;)
<Shooree> there sheee gooeees
#xubuntu 2009-06-02
<Shooree> ok, that's gone too
<Shooree> now? rebuild xconf again?
<Shooree> xserver, I meant
<SiDi> Now, still nothing listed ?
<Shooree> still nothing
<SiDi> Crap
<Shooree> maybe an update to apt-get is in order?
<Shooree> or whatever governs it?
<SiDi> No, it should be ok
<SiDi> I dont know exactly how that hardware drivers window works though
<SiDi> do you mind trying to manually instal the 177 ?
<Shooree> absolutely not
<Shooree> 180 was recommended, though
<Shooree> IIRC
<Shooree> but... that didn't help me much, did it.
<Shooree> the 180's I just killed were taken from synaptic
<SiDi> I dont trust 180 when i have problems :p
<Shooree> mm
<Shooree> should I use it now as well?
<SiDi> 177 have been recommanded at the beginning of Intrepid
<Shooree> synaptic, I mean
<Shooree> right, I'll take them
<SiDi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<SiDi> Synaptics is ok too
<SiDi> its the same, just more clicks :p
<Shooree> hell, I'll take a coloured wollen blanket as a gfx driver now
<Shooree> yea, I know
<Shooree> it's the winluser in me
<SiDi> the only thing to avoid in ubuntu is to avoid the "from website" installation method
<Shooree> for gfx drivers, or in general?
<SiDi> in general :)
<Shooree> right
<SiDi> when an application is packaged it means : 1) the content  has been more or less verified (or there is someone to slap in case of problem) 2) the app is known to work (at least to launch) in ubuntu
<Shooree> tell me, SiDi, while this installs... do you play Wesnoth by any chance?
<SiDi> Also, itll be auto-updated and the possible tweaks needed for ubuntu will be in the package
<SiDi> Nope
<SiDi> no time for games :[
<Shooree> shame. Wanted to return the favour there.
<Shooree> I fancy myself quite good in that thing, at least.
<Shooree> anyway, yes, I understand what you're saying
<Shooree> right. drver install all done
<SiDi> alright
<SiDi> now... you're gonna reboot ^^
<SiDi> and cross fingers, indeed
<Shooree> lovely
<Shooree> see you in a jiffy, as they say
<Shooree> ...or do they?
<MTec007> im having some problems with firefox 3.0.10, using gnash 0.85    some sites like youtube will play videos but google maps "street view" and some other sites, the movie will not load. just a black screen where the video should be playing
<MTec007> Linux matthew-laptop 2.6.28-12-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 1 19:27:06 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<MTec007> and xubuntu 9.04 with latest updates
<Shooree> well damn
<Shooree> nothing changed
<SiDi> Shooree, if its still buggy i fear i cant help :/
<Shooree> SiDi, you've been so very helpful and too kind
<SiDi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SiDi> check that link tho
<SiDi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SiDi> and that
<Shooree> thanks, man
<Shooree> I'll see what I can do
<Shooree> thanks for everything
<Shooree> oh
<Shooree> oh dear
<SiDi> MTec007, im not completely sure but i think gnash doesnt implement the whole flash's functions, so some  flash apps wont work
<Shooree> here it is
<Shooree> omg
<SiDi> Shooree, you're welcome :p
<SiDi> Shooree, where is what
<knome> ;)
<MTec007> is there something that will work correctly?
<knome> hello SiDi
<Shooree> my frames are back!
<knome> MTec007, suppose the basic stuff
<SiDi> knome, hey
<Shooree> could it be that Compiz was to blame?
<knome> Shooree, might be
<Shooree> that IT in fact didn't cope with the upgrade
<knome> you never know
<Shooree> I reloaded it so many times
<SiDi> MTec007, one thing that works is using openvideo.dailymotion.com and totem's youtube plugin, and banning Flash of your PC
<Shooree> now I switched to another window manager
<Shooree> and my frames are here
<SiDi> Shooree, huh, do you mean you were missing the border of the windows ? :P
<Shooree> ugly as a donkey's mug, but finally bloody HERE
<MTec007> how do i ban 'flash of my pc' ?
<SiDi> let us know when you have compiz, Shooree .. its not by default in xubuntu ;)
<Shooree> yes, SiDi. that's what we've been trying to do all along, mate
<SiDi> MTec007, type "vade-retro flash" in a console (this is not serious btw)
<Shooree> SiDi, I'm so sorry
<SiDi> Shooree, hehe, np :D
<SiDi> Shooree, we owned tonight...
<knome> hah
<Shooree> I tried getting help in so many places, I forgot what I told where and to whom
<MTec007> SiDi, what do you mean it is not serious?
<Shooree> yes, Compiz isn't showing winframes
<SiDi> MTec007, there is no "vade retro" command ;) it was a joke
<Shooree> SiDi, you owned and I can only hope that you shall continue to own just as so, if not more, for when I screw up next time.
<SiDi> MTec007, if you're having problems with gnash, use flash, and if really you dont want proprietary flash plugin, there is nothing more to do
<SiDi> Shooree, :D
<SiDi> Shooree, i hope ill own even more then !
<MTec007> i dont care what it takes i just want something to work.
<Shooree> right
<SiDi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SiDi> MTec007, first link. Install adobe flash (from our repository) and then no more crashing apps
<knome> (hopefully)
<SiDi> (shht ! :P)
<knome> hah
<SiDi> knome, i broke my volume daemon's code btw :D
<Shooree> later, people. I need some victory/beauty sleep
<knome> Shooree, yay
<SiDi> i'm rewriting it cause it wasnt sexy
<knome> *SiSi
<SiDi> Shooree, good night !
<knome> *SiDi
<Shooree> o/
<knome> night Shooree
<Shooree> night
<MTec007> what do i do about this: Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<knome> MTec007, package flashplugin-nonfree
<SiDi> knome, blue wiki please *puppy eyes*
<MTec007> already the newest version? hmm
<knome> SiDi, weren't you able to do css? :P
<SiDi> knome, its moinmoin, its not css
<SiDi> :|
<knome> it's not moinmoin, the theming is css
<SiDi> yeh but putting it in the moinmoin is moinmoin
<knome> nah
<knome> it's still css :]
<SiDi> MTec007, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge gnash flashplugin-nonfree
<SiDi> and then install flashplugin-nonfree
<tyranos> does xubuntu have osd for brightness down and up ?
<knome> tyranos, not by default
<MTec007> knome, mine did by default?
<knome> SiDi, do we have that by default?
<MTec007> i never installed or configured anything for osd
<knome> hmm
<knome> it's some time since i've xubuntu with a laptop (and not been using jaunty)
<tyranos> knome, thx , but that is not a problem as long as the fn keys are working ;)
<knome> tyranos, okay, maybe you can ask SiDi if you want them, as he is working on the osd things
<lacrymology> I'm having a lot of problems with my xubuntu laptop, and I'd like to fix some
<SiDi> Oo ?
<knome> SiDi, then notify stuff
<lacrymology> for example: when I plugged a monitor on the VGA out of the laptop, it froze
<knome> -n
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> i was reading glib stuff
<knome> heh
<SiDi> ok so whats wrong ? /P
<lacrymology> then I rebooted, and it worked ok with the.. external?.. monitor, but then it wouldn't let me switch back to the laptop screen
<lacrymology> so what gives? =P
<SiDi> Hi lacrymology. What version of xubuntu, and what graphic card do you have, please ? Also, did you activate your hardware drivers ?
<knome> SiDi, see tyranos' comments
<SiDi> ok, so the notify-osd bubbles for that are obtained if gnome-power-manager is installed and used
<SiDi> and i have no idea how it will work in karmic yet
<MTec007> ok flash is now working nicely.
<SiDi> MTec007, good to hear
<lacrymology> SiDi: 8.04.2 it's some shitty intel card and I think I'm using the default vesa drivers, so no I havent activated the drivers
<SiDi> lacrymology, if you're on intel then theyre activated by default (when they exist) so there isnt much to do
<SiDi> lacrymology, old intel cards are really not the thing for dualscreen
<SiDi> MTec007, what happened is that you had flash + gnash, making conflicts. If you install one , dont forget to remove the other before.
<lacrymology> SiDi: so I have to switch back to XP if I want this piece of crap to work as it should?
<SiDi> If you absolutely need dual screen then either that or ask people who _do_ know intel cards :)
<MTec007> SiDi, i hadnt noticed that i had done that but now i know one more thing than i did before:) thanks
<SiDi> MTec007, you're welcome
<lacrymology> ok, so since we're at this.. will hibernate ever actually work under linux laptops?
<lacrymology> because I was never able to resume a session
<SiDi> It works like a charm on my machines - when i feel the need for a swap partition
<tyranos> well it works on my eeepc as a charm
<tyranos> like a charm
<lacrymology> the boot said something like "no image found"
<MTec007> lacrymology, my dell inspiron 1200 (2005) uses the hibernate just nicely
<lacrymology> can someone help me.. don't know.. diagnose the problem?
<SiDi> not me , lacrymology, i dont buy intel cards :)
<lacrymology> I just tried to do it last night until this boot, so the logs are fresh =)
<lacrymology> SiDi: I don't buy'em either. I was pretty much *forced* to buy this computer
<MTec007> whats wrong with intel for the record?
<lacrymology> SiDi: and I was talking about the hibernate issue
<lacrymology> nothing per se.. but there's nothing RIGHT with them either
<lacrymology> MTec007: talking about graphic cards
<SiDi> MTec007, i need 2D/3D rendering performance, so i just get nvidia
<SiDi> MTec007, most of my hardware apart from GPU is intel, though
<lacrymology> MTec007: unless you're an intel graph chip experienced user and want to help me fix my monitor issue =)
<MTec007> i have an intel chipset and i dont have much problem that isnt related to having 256mb shared with video RAM
<MTec007> lacrymology, i know my vga port doesnt work (right now) on linux but i dont use a second monitor
<lacrymology> MTec007: yeay! we share pains. Is your memory 166MHz too?
<MTec007> ehm
<lacrymology> MTec007: I don't usually either, but I had a monitor lying around and I wanted to watch a movie a little bit bigger
<lacrymology> my computer is a real real piece of crap
<MTec007> ddr1 pc2700
<MTec007> dont know ram very well so..
<lacrymology> MTec007: I don't either, but it's what lshw says
<lacrymology> clock: 166MHz for the memory banks
<MTec007> under *-pci ?
<lacrymology> *-core/*-memory
<lacrymology> *-core/*-memory/*-bank:0 and *-bank:1
<MTec007> no clock
<lacrymology>              description: SODIMM DDR Synchronous 166 MHz (6.0 ns)
<lacrymology> and below that there are physical id, slot, size, width and clock descriptions
<lacrymology> I don't know, I haven't seen any lshw output besides this machine's
<MTec007>              description: Chip DDR Synchronous
<MTec007> (my ram is build in, not a ram chip)
<MTec007> but any way, yeah i cant swap monitors like i could in windows
<lacrymology> I'm very sad that I really can't reccomend linux to my friends because of stuff like this
<lacrymology> like "oh.. right.. what network card you have? mmm.. yeah, no.., you see..."
<MTec007> yeah
<MTec007> my sister in laws laptop, same issue
<MTec007> :P
<MTec007> so like right now, my vga is plugged in but i cant do anything with it, screen stays blank
<MTec007> brb
<MTec007> so on the bios screen i can swap either vga or lcd not both and cant swap at all after xubuntu boots
<lacrymology> MTec007: yeah, same thing
<lacrymology> I can kinda choose monitor at boot time
<MTec007> right
<MTec007> brb
<MTec007> lacrymology, the OP on this link posted a xorg.conf that matches mine; if it matches yours it might help
<MTec007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065238
<MTec007> i tried to follow, but it messed X up for me and i had to revert
<rocko> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/18/20090601/img/pwl-the-route-of-the-air-fr-1-65c35372035e.html
<MTec007> i have a general question. /var/mail ...   all incoming email goes here right?
<MTec007> what kind of things need to be done in order for that to happen?
<anom01y> hey you guys do a great job just would like to tell you that.
<anom01y> Xubuntu 9.04 really kicks serious ass. I've installed it on 4 of my frineds computers and they are all very happy
<anom01y> they are complete newbs, but they are willing to learn from the start
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> Thats awesome to hear.
<lizarddude951> how can i set up xbuntu to output audio through my ps3?
<swiftarrow> I all, I have a very big problem: five minutes ago, all the shortcuts in the sidebar of thunar just upped and dissapeared.  The firefox wasn't submitting forms (epiphany was) so I restarted firefox.  All my bookmarks dissapeared.  I restarted.  Now i can add a shortcut to the sidebar in thunar, and it dissapears one second later.  I think some malware may be running? HELP!!!
<Da_Fra> Hi everybody!
<Da_Fra> Could you please help me?
<Da_Fra> How can I add a splash screen in XFCE? (something like balou)
<mib_y08w7h64> hello
<mib_y08w7h64> Can someone please help me how to activate drivers inside virtual PC 07 for intel graphics gma x4500?
<mib_y08w7h64> 	Can someone please help me how to activate drivers inside virtual PC 07 for intel graphics gma x4500?
<rootmos> is there a way to set a proxy in xfce that applies to every program?
<javiskefka> Hello, I have a question about scim
<javiskefka> What would I input for the configuration if I want the keyboard shortcut to go to next IM to be left alt + left shift?
<Teknowolf> hi all
<Teknowolf> == noob. can anyone tell me how to get X-fi to run under Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<SiDi> what is x-fi ?
<Teknowolf> creative soundcard
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> well, i have no idea, sorry :/
<Teknowolf> thx
<ablomen> Teknowolf, http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656 ( google is your friend :) )
<butterbean> google is your friend .....i 2nd that:)
<Teknowolf> thank you ablomen
<SiDi> been written 2 years ago
<SiDi> i dont think it'd run
<Teknowolf> yeah but it might be a starting point
<ablomen> SiDi, well as long as the driver is still compatible with the current kernel.. it just shows you how to compile your own kernel with a patch
<Teknowolf> too bad creative didn't make installing drivers as easy as nvidia did
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> How do i remove openoffice.org presentation from Office ?
<Teknowolf> OK I'm working on the OSS install and I'm doing the modprobe blacklist command and I'm getting "Permission denied" error does that line need to be preceeded by sudo as well?
<Slonkie> Yes
<Teknowolf> even with sudo it's  perm denied  any ideas
<Carlis> How do i remove openoffice.org presentation from Office ?
<Carlis> I need help
<SiDi> Teknowolf, whats the exact command ?
<Teknowolf> >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<SiDi> and theres an echo on the left side, right ?
<SiDi> type "sudo su" to login as root
<SiDi> and then type the command
<SiDi> you cant use echo with sudo, only as the true root
<Teknowolf> no echo
<SiDi> whats on the left then ?
<Teknowolf> nothing
<butterbean> Carlis..I did it earlier but I don't think it was the correct way.
<Teknowolf> these are the commands for "Stopping ALSA" under the Opensound How-to
<Teknowolf> sudo chmod 776 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist sudo cat /lib/linux-sound-base/noALSA.modprobe.conf >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<butterbean> I think I just used the "Add or Remove" under the Applications menu.
<butterbean> I think....You might have to wait a few minutes till someone that knows more than I can help you
<Carlis> ok. Thanks butterbean
<SiDi> Teknowolf, its sudo cat /lib/linux-sound-base/noALSA.modprobe.conf >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<SiDi> Teknowolf, not two separate commands
<Teknowolf> OIC   thx Sidi
<SiDi> Carlis, in Add/Remove type openoffice and indeed you'll see it. no idea why you wanna remove just this one though
<butterbean> Carlis, I once used Synaptic Package manager to remove a whole lot of OpenOffice stuff and really screwed things up.
<Carlis> because I 2 openoffce.org presentation and I want to see 1 openoffice.org presentation
<Carlis> I see 2 openoffce.org presentation
<DetroitLibertyPe> my recoommendation would just be to remove all openOffice, and then install the most current version
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> How do i remove Dictionary from Office ?
<SiDi> Carlis, type "cp /usr/share/applications/openoffice* ~/.local/share/applications && cd ~/.local/share/applications && thunar"
<SiDi> and then for each openoffice file you can see in the folder, right click, edit them, add "NoDisplay=true;" to those you dont want to see in your menu anymore
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thanks Sidi
<Teknowolf> after I install OSS do I need to reboot for it to take effect?
<Teknowolf> bbiab
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> sidi ??
<SiDi> Yeh ?
<Teknowolf> OK I now have OSS installed ....... still no joy with my x-fi sound, my motherboard has a built in (Realtek) sound card is it possible Ubuntu is defaulting to that? If so how do I get it to use the X-fi instead
<Carlis> sidi you said I have to edit them, add "NoDisplay=true;"  I don`t find how to edit them but I have found the solution I delete that icon
<Slonkie> heh
<SiDi> deleting in /usr/share/apps was a very bad idea
<Pres-Gas> back up, back up...oh, and did I happen to mention...back up?
<ochosi> i just wanted to install gnome-do, when i realized that synaptic wanted to install evolution (same behaviour in apt-get and aptitude) and a list of other (useless) things that are all not mentioned as dependencies here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gnome-do
<ochosi> does anyone here know why that happens?
<ochosi> at least it seemed strange to me that the whole evolution package would be more than a recommended package for gnome-do
<charlie-tca> I think recommends are installed along with depends now.
<charlie-tca> Go into Synaptic Package Manager -> Preferences, and uncheck "Consider recommended packages as dependencies"
<charlie-tca> That is checked by default
<charlie-tca> bbl
<ochosi> charlie-tca, thanks! that's what i was looking for
<ochosi> charlie-tca, how come this also affects apt-get and aptitude?
<charlie-tca> I don't know the answer. I just know where to find it
<ochosi> np, i'll keep looking myself
<ochosi> thanks for now!
<charlie-tca> It might not affect them. They have their own options, if you try apt-get --help
<charlie-tca> You have to tell them them to not install recommends, but I can't remember how
<ochosi> on the one hand that's true (about the options), on the other hand i'm quite sure their default behaviour was (just as with synaptic) not to treat recommends as depends
<asma> salut tout le monde
<asma> j'ai perdu mon est s q quelq'un peut m'aider merci
<asma> j'ai perdu mon bureau
<MTec007> i have a real good question. how do i fix an parse error in /etc/sudoers ?!
<MTec007> i can't sudo to open the file...
<rsarson> hello everyone.  does anyone know how to save the display refresh rate?  i can change it as a user, but it reverts back after i reboot.  when i tried to change the refresh rate using "sudo xfce4-display-settings", nothing happened after i hit reply.
<rsarson> sorry... "apply"
<DetroitLibertyPe> rsarson: I'm getting the same problem since updating to 9.04
<DetroitLibertyPe> You may want to submit a bug report
<SiDi> Which problem ?
<rsarson> Sidi: i was asking why i can't save my display settings.
<SiDi> Intel card ?
<DetroitLibertyPe> SiDi: I'm really not sure which card I'm using
<SiDi> lspci | grep VGA
<SiDi> ;)
<DetroitLibertyPe> I know I didn't have the problem on 8.10 or 8.04
<rsarson> i have an ATI Rage 128 AGP
<SiDi> rsarson, wow :)
<SiDi> rsarson, i think you wont be able to solve the problem then. 9.04 came with a new version of the X graphics server, and i dont think there will ever be drivers for the Rage pro cards
<SiDi> I would advise you to use 8.04, and to use PPAs to get updated versions of your favourite apps and of XFCE
<SiDi> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DetroitLibertyPe> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<rsarson> i can change the settings, they just don't save when i reboot.
<DetroitLibertyPe> SiDi:What the heck is this ! command you activated in here?
<moodog> evening :)
<SiDi> hi moodog
<SiDi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SiDi> rsarson, open the last link please
<SiDi> rsarson, 4th part
<rsarson> Sidi:  thanks for the link.  i tried to add an xrandr line to the end of gdm.conf, but it didn't take.  my xorg.conf file is empty and i don't have an .xprofile file.  should i mess around with xorg or am i just using the wrong gdm startup script?
<SiDi> you should mess around, definately :)
<SiDi> (note that you should also save personal data)
<Slonkie> Would it be a possibility to make the grub loading time 0 seconds?
<rsarson> Sidi: i made an .xprofile file with an xrandr line and it worked.  that's a good start, though i'd prefer to happen by the login screen.  and i just realized, i used gdm.conf, because it was on my system, but i use xfce... does that matter?
<SiDi> we use GDM in Xubuntu too
<SiDi> the .xprofile file is in your home folder right ?
<SiDi> maybe you can try to copy it to /etc/xprofile and see what happens ?
<rsarson> ya.
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> no, forget, thats a dumb idea :p
<SiDi> (it would just use that profile for any user, but it wouldnt solve the problem with GDM at all)
<rsarson> so if adding the xrandr line to gdm.conf doesn't work, where should i add it?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> does conky work fine with xubuntu?
<Pres-Gas> Ben_Cs, funny, I was just getting ready to play with that this week  :P
<Ben_Cs> Pres-Gas: it works great on fluxbox
<Ben_Cs> but i wonder how to integrate it into xfce desktop
<Pres-Gas> Ben_Cs, I would say that if it works with flux and gnome, it should be okay...unfortunately I am not ready to dive into that yet
<Ben_Cs> Pres-Gas:ok
<MTec007> i have a real good question. how do i fix an parse error in /etc/sudoers ?! i can't sudo to open the file...
<DetroitLibertyPe> in 9.04 CTRL+ALT+ESC no longer activates xkill, how do I renable?
<MTec007> on my system (i didnt changeit ) its ctrl meta esc
<MTec007> but settings -> Keyboard -> application shortcuts is where to find it
<DetroitLibertyPe> mtec007: what is "meta"
<DetroitLibertyPe> is there a difference in IRC between mtec007 and MTec007?
<MTec007> i dont know what meta is
<MTec007> i dont think so
<MTec007> but you can change it back to ctrl alt esc
<MTec007> yeah i just set mine to use ctrl alt esc as well
<DetroitLibertyPe> [quote/] on my system (i didnt changeit ) its ctrl meta esc [quote] how can you not know what meta is?
<MTec007> i dont know what meta is.?
<MTec007> but settings -> Keyboard -> application shortcuts is where to find it     <-- this will tell you what the keyboard shortcut is for things on your system
<MTec007> it says ctrl meta esc, i dont need to know what meta is to read that
<MTec007> i dont know what xkill is and i havnt used it, so..
<knome> DetroitLibertyPe, i suppose meta is alt
<DetroitLibertyPe> knome: as in a different keyboard configuration? (FR vs. US for example)?
<genii> meta is usually the "Windows" key
<genii> (or super - one or the other)
<DetroitLibertyPe> MTec007:xkill is a very helpful tool, it will turn your mouse into a scull & cross bones and allow you to force kill any application who's window you clikc with the skkull
<DetroitLibertyPe> my old machine gets really slow and this short cut has saved an otherwise dead/frozen/crashed session more than a time or two
<MTec007> oh
<likemindead> Anyone else
<likemindead> derr...
<likemindead> Anyone else's Xorg acting up after this morning's updates?
<likemindead> http://imagebin.org/51227
<likemindead> ^-- My current htop.
<likemindead> What is that weird Xorg line?
<MTec007> i have a real good question. how do i fix an parse error in /etc/sudoers ?! i can't sudo to open the file to edit it...
<charlie-tca> Use a liveCD to start the system, mount the drive, then edit the file directly
<SiDi> DetroitLibertyPe, just add it back to keyboard shortcuts
<SiDi> Meta is another name for Alt afaik
<MTec007> charlie-tca, is there another way
<SiDi> genii, super (or cmd on macs, afair) is the win key
<charlie-tca> Restart, try recovery menu from the grub menu. Choose root, then edit the file directly.
<charlie-tca> MTec007: ^^
<MTec007> ok
<charlie-tca> If you can't edit it using sudo, you have to do it another way
<MTec007> like how?
<likemindead> root shell?
<MTec007> k
#xubuntu 2009-06-03
<sanfoor_> hi all
<sanfoor_> i just installed ubuntu
<sanfoor_> Xubuntu
<sanfoor_> what is the particularity of xunbuntu
<sanfoor_> ?
<sanfoor_> thank u
<butterbean> huh
<butterbean> hello
<stric_> hello
<stric_> I need some help
<stric_> I just installed xubuntu on my laptop and the only option I have is 800x600
<stric_> is there anyway to fix this
<cody-somerville> stric_, What is your graphics card?
<stric_> how do i check
<stric_> I used to know the command but have forgot
<butterbean> I use an app from add/remove called sysinfo
<butterbean> it should tell you what card you have
<anom01y> Hi, I recovered from hibernation and now I have no sound. All my volumes are up.
<anom01y> when I play anything nothing works
<anom01y> like alsa is not even installed or something
<butterbean> did you try reboot
<anom01y> yes
<anom01y> butterbean, seems like a common problem
<butterbean> im noob ....i would have done the same. sorry i can't be of more help
<butterbean> i had prob w/ sound earlier today..
<butterbean> I had system sounds (beeps) but no music
<anom01y> hmm
<butterbean> then it just started to work
<butterbean> Im very green to linux
<butterbean> Getting ALSA to work after suspend / hibernate
<butterbean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<butterbean> anom0ly
<butterbean> Getting ALSA to work after suspend / hibernate
<butterbean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<anom01y> I have this panel plugin called xfce-playercontrol-plugin, which controls audacious (has little play / pause / stop buttons, and shows what is playing).   But when I kill audacious, this panel plugin also is killed, and I have to re-add it when I start back up audacious.
<butterbean> hmm
<anom01y> butterbean, got the sound to work btw.
<anom01y> strange bug
<butterbean> cool
<anom01y> but this panel thing is pretty strange also
<anom01y> I was thinking of making a script to start the panel plugin and audacious at the same time.
<anom01y> no luck though
<evilhawk> 'lo, anyone home?
<unix>  can someone help me with nvidia driver install? ive tried using envy, the restricted drivers, and the drivers off nvidia, and none work
<binskipy2u> can someone telll me the advantages of xubuntu over kubuntu, gnome? isnt xubuntu xfce+gnome?
<binskipy2u> is it that much worth installing over the other "buntus"?
<binskipy2u> i dont care about visual effects
<binskipy2u> anyone here?
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu uses Xfce4
<cody-somerville> not gnome
<binskipy2u> for a triplecore 64bit pc, wold you notice any real performance using xfce xubuntu, instead of gnome,kde
<_Pete_> at least compared to KDE
<_Pete_> 4.x.crap version
<cody-somerville> I have a P8600 and I find Xubuntu very fast
<dimitree> Hello :) what is the best way to install Nvidia drivers for Xubuntu ? i don't see any of them in the hardware drivers ... tool ...
<ablomen> dimitree, what nvidia card do you have?
<ablomen> (you can see it with the command `lspci | grep VGA` in your terminal)
<Dimitree> guyse where are the network tools in Xubuntu ? do i have to install them ?
<Dimitree> nevermind
<acorn> hi, the menus at the top and bottom of the screen aren't there anymore, what can I do?
<Slonkie> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<acorn> thanks!
<acorn> how do i access a bluetooth device after i've added it?
<cody-somerville> good question
<acorn> there's nothing in the help about bluetooth devices that are mass storage devices
<cody-somerville> acorn, do you want to send a file?
<acorn> I want to view the files in thunar
<acorn> and mount it
<cody-somerville> acorn, Applications > System > Remote Filesystems
<cody-somerville> acorn, Create an obex connection and enter your device address
<acorn> when i right click on the bluetooth icon browse files is greyed out.
<acorn> and I don't know what the address of the device is
<cody-somerville> acorn, your device should tell you
<Slonkie> Anybody know what to do, when i'm trying to connect to proftpd and it tells me "Status:	Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server"." ?
<TheSheep> Slonkie: check the firewall, routing, mtr to the server, check if it has the ftp port open...
<Slonkie> Thanks
<TheSheep> if it's your server, make sure the ftp daemon is running
<Slonkie> The firewall was the problem i see.
<Carlis> The solution is: how do i do in the update manager shows me to upgrade to xubunut 9.04 ?
<cody-somerville> I think thats a question, not a solution
<MikeChelen> Carlis, did you install gnome desktop as well? in the login screen, see if there are multiple session options
<Carlis> I login automatically. I  don`t need to write a password
<cody-somerville> Carlis, Applications > System > Software Sources
<Carlis> wait please
<cody-somerville> Carlis, On the Updates tab, change the value in the release upgrade dropdown to normal releases
<MikeChelen> or App > System > Login window to check what is default session, it should be XFCE if you want to use Xubuntu
<cody-somerville> MikeChelen, he wants to upgrade
<cody-somerville> MikeChelen, He already has Xubuntu installed
<MikeChelen> cody-somerville, maybe his default session is set to gnome though if the xubuntu logo is not showing in upper left corner
<DetroitLibertyPe> i use Xubuntu but my default is set to LXDE
<Slonkie> IF he wants to upgrade xubuntu, why not just run update-manager -d from the terminal?
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, because -d is for the latest development release
<Slonkie> hm okay
<Slonkie> Sorry then, I'll bug out :).
<Carlis> It was in normal releases already
<Carlis> The default session is: XFCE
<Carlis> In the computer whether show me in upper left corner the ubuntu logo the default session is: Run Xclient script
<Carlis> In the other computer whether show me in upper left cornet the xubuntu logo the default session is: xfce
<Carlis> may be for that are the difference in both
<MTec007> hello, every one. i woke up today and  got on the laptop, and my sound just isnt working. i dont know why it would have just stopped all of a sudden.
<Carlis> do u have the speaker in mute MTec007 ?
<MTec007> nope
<Carlis> no ?
<MTec007> its not muted
<Carlis> I can`t help u then
<Carlis> sorry
<MTec007> volume is at 100 % not muted but no sound will play
<MTec007> ok
<Carlis> How do i put Gnome desktop in the pc ?
<Carlis> Do you know it MTec007 ?
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Slonkie> 2 questions.. 1: Would i be able to make the grub loading time 0 sec or just make grub automaticly boot on my xubuntu partition? 2: I get the error "ACPI not found" or something like that everytime i boot. Would i be able to make xubuntu boot with acpi=no ?
<firsm> what packages is cupsd.conf in? it's not in cupsys, cupsys-bsd or cups-common. I accidently deleted it when reinstalling cups
<unix> has anyone here successfully gotten flash 10 working? nothing i try works
<knome> unix, flash 10 is working.
<unix> how did you install it? i d/led the .deb from adobe, installed it, and it doesnt even list the plugin as active, so i tried manually adding the plugin to the plugins folder, still nothing
<unix> how did you install it?
<knome> install flashplugin-nonfree from the repos
<unix> thats version 9 not ten
<unix> that version works fine, just not 10
<knome> which ubuntu version?
<unix> 8.04
<Slonkie> try adobe-flashplugin
<Slonkie> from the repos
<kn100> guys i have a problem with xubuntu
<kn100> i am loving it by the way
<unix> ugh ok, i ALREADY HAVE THAT PLUGIN WORKING Jesus i wish people would stop suggesting that
<unix> i want flash 10
<unix> not 9
<kn100> but i cant click links in pidgin for IRC or MSN. It tells me that 'manual' mode has been chosen, but no command has been set
<kn100> i have checked preferred applications, firefox is selected there
<kn100> its 9.10 btw
<firsm> unix: just drop the .so in your users's mozilla dir. but it's of course A LOT slower than the win version
<unix> already did that
<kn100> is
<kn100> sorry wrong window
<unix> i replaced every instance of the flashplugin-nonfree version with the newest flash 10 plugin
<unix> and it still doesnt work
<unix> after i replace them all then the flashplugin-nonfree doesnt work either
<unix> so i have to uninstall 10, and reinstall 9
<unix> i just dont think it works period
<unix> 9 works just fine though, i just cant watch anything flash related on myspace since they have swiched to 10
<Slonkie> That's the right attitude! lol
<kn100> any ideas?
<SiDi> kn100, 9.10 try #ubuntu+1 ;)
<firsm> why does apt-get install cups not install cupsd.conf? When I extract the deb I see that there's supposed to be a cupsd.conf in /etc/cups
<unix> i tried every version of the flash 10 install there is, and placed the .so files there, what else can i do?
<kn100> SiDi im on xubuntu 9.10, and the glitch does not exist in 9.10 karmic since i just came from that
<SiDi> unix, you can remove any .so file you left
<SiDi> absolutely any
<unix> and btw sidi, i tried doing what you said, and the nvidia-glx-new driver didnt work
<SiDi> then you also remove any gnash instance
<SiDi> and then, you only install flashplugin-nonfree from the repository
<SiDi> unix, so which drivers are you on right now ?
<unix> the ones you suggest off nvidias site, which work just fine
<unix> :p
<SiDi> and which is meant to be the same :p
<unix> and i already have the flashplugin-nonfree working fine, that version is 9, not 10. i need 10
<kn100> guys, why not just get the adobe flash player deb from adobe website? works fine here
<SiDi> oh, well :/
<kn100> (its version 10 also)
<SiDi> unix, then remove the 9 properly and try the 10 from site but theres not much we can do if it doesnt wanna work :/
<unix> i have the .deb file on my desktop, and it doesnt work
<SiDi> kn100, cause he's on 8.04 and it may not have the libs for the latest build of flash ?
<kn100> SiDi ahh i see
<unix> and i just uninstalled 9, and then tried to install the .deb, and its still not listing the plugin
<SiDi> unix, what did it say when installing ?
<kn100> the adobe website lists the AFP10 plugin to be compatible with ubuntu 8.04 and above
<unix> and its wierd too, that the nvidia-glx-new package wont work, yet this driver does lol
<unix> and nothing, it successfully installs
<unix> then when i reopen firefox, i check the plugins tab, nothing
<SiDi> ah well, i really dont know then, sorry :/
<unix> can someone try to install it, and youll see what i mean
<SiDi> im on 9.04 ;)
<unix> does it work on 9.04?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> but well, im not a flash fan anyways
<unix> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<unix> so that returns 10 then?
<unix> or does it say LNX 9,0,159,0
<SiDi> it returns "LNX" .. :/
<kn100> argh i wish i could figure out whats wrong with this
<unix> me too lol
<kn100> also compizconfig lists a hell of a lot less in xubuntu than it did in ubuntu
<SiDi> no compiz-gnome ;)
<SiDi> i need to go for now
<SiDi> good luck to both of you
<unix> cya, thanks for the advice on the nvidia drivers
<SiDi> you're welcome
<kn100> will sudo apt-getting compiz-gnome work?
<kn100> well im doing it anyway ;)
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> I have installed Gnome but I don`t see Gnome in the desktop
<Carlis> How do i put Gnome in the desktop ?´
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> How do i put Gnome in the desktop ?
<Slonkie> Anybody know a way to merge alot (And i mean ALOT) of mp3 files into 1 mp3 file?
<Salix_> I remember a "menu editor" application but I can't find it in 9.04. Where is it? {:-.
<Carlis> How do i put Gnome in the desktop ?
<Carlis> anybody can help me ?
<Carlis> Hi´
<Carlis> +
<Carlis> Who can help me ?
<Carlis> #ubuntu
<Carlis> slonkie can u help me ?
<Salix_> how do I find "multiseat" on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Carlis> sidi ???
<Carlis> How do i put Gnome in the desktop ?
<ptizzy> Slonkie: i've done that with wav files using cat.  don't know if that would work with mp3's or not.
<ptizzy> Slonkie: have you tried this:  http://hublog.hubmed.org/archives/001128.html
<Slonkie> ptizzy i found an application.. mp3wrap, it was great :).
<Ben_Cs> good evening
<Mkop> how do I add items to the xfce menu?
<Ben_Cs> don't know
<ptizzy> Mkop: Applications>Settings>Main Menu
<Mkop> ptizzy: there's no such menu item
<DetroitLibertyPe> did right click copy, middle button paste dissaper in 9.04?
<ptizzy> Mkop: no "Main Menu"?
<Ben_Cs> ptizzy: i don't have it in 4.6.1 aswell
<ptizzy> Hmm.  Try alacarte from the command line
<Ben_Cs> ptizzy: it works for xfce menu?
<ptizzy> Ben_Cs: i think so.  xubuntu uses the xfce menu, right?
<ptizzy> i'm on xfce 4.6.0
<Ben_Cs> ptizzy: right
<ptizzy> works for me, on jaunty
<Ben_Cs> ptizzy: i'm on hardy. i like the stability of LTS. Sometimes frequent upgrades damaged some features
<Ben_Cs> ptizzy: and since it's LTS, i have many backports available
<ptizzy> Ben_Cs: makes sense.  i wonder if hardy handles netbooks well.  i'm about to setup my parents new netbook.  stability would be good.
<Ben_Cs> ptizzy: i would think so. But maybe it's better to install netbooks specific version of ubuntu
<Hanthor> hello
<SiDi> C'mon, 9.04 isnt vista, it _is_ stable
<SiDi> Hanthor, heya
<Hanthor> I was wondering how to get compiz up and running in 9.04
<ptizzy> Ben_Cs: I've downloaded UNR to try out.  If that doesn't work, then I'm gonna install xubuntu and try to make it look like their Mac desktop(within reason)
<Ben_Cs> ptizzy: like easy peasy, eebuntu, ubuntu netbook remix, etc.
<SiDi> ptizzy, try Moblin too ;)
<Ben_Cs> ptizzy: yeh, probably UNR will be best
<ptizzy> problem is, it's got to be done while there here this weekend, since they live 7 hours away
<ptizzy> only have so much time to get it right
<Hanthor> hello? do any of you know how to get compix on jaunty?
<ptizzy> Hanthor: i just turned it on in Settings>Window Manager Tweaks and it worked
<Hanthor> compiz fusion?
<Hanthor> it works in the Mint CE
<SiDi> ptizzy, this isnt compiz fusion
<SiDi> Hanthor, just install it
<Hanthor> and it'll work?
<ptizzy> doh, nevermind...brain fart
<Slonkie> 2 questions.. 1: Would i be able to make the grub loading time 0 sec or just make grub automaticly boot on my xubuntu partition? 2: I get the error "ACPI not found" or something like that everytime i boot. Would i be able to make xubuntu boot with acpi=no ?
<SiDi> Slonkie, edit your menu.lst :)
<SiDi> i think the name of the option is "noacpi" but you should google that
<SiDi> 11xInkscape + installing a VM = lag
<Slonkie> so if i set the "timeout" to 0, it doesn't show me the grub everytime i boot up?
<SiDi> I think it will actually remove the timeout xD
<SiDi> i dont know exactly how to autoboot
<SiDi> i think grub2 can do it, but maybe not grub1
<Slonkie> :-/
<Slonkie> I'll try see if i can find something understandable on google
<cemunal> can we get 3d with nouveau drivers?
<SiDi> cemunal, i highly doubt so
<zoredache> perhaps a silly question, but where did epiphany-webkit go in jaunty?
<SiDi> zoredache, i think its epiphany itself
<zoredache> SiDi: the package named epiphany is a game...
<SiDi> then they dropped webkit ^^
<zoredache> the epiphany-gecko package still exists, and epiphany-browser still has epiphany-webkit as a depend...
<zoredache> But it looks like it is still in karmic and here are even updated versions there.... :|
<SiDi> funny :]
<zoredache> it doesn't really matter much, I was just curious
 * duke_Leto is away: Changing my consciousness.
 * zoredache things public away messages are annoying (duke_Leto)
<zoredache> thinks*...
 * duke_Leto is back (gone 00:11:07)
<knome> duke_Leto, yes please, do not use public away/unaway messages
#xubuntu 2009-06-04
<sml1226> CISO does not run? what am I doing wrong?
<sml1226> I used apt-get to install, I see it in my bin folder but nothing happens when I try to open it
<mib_pbpdw2am> anyone here?
<mib_pbpdw2am> does xubuntu support plug and play
<sml1226> of what?
<mib_pbpdw2am> camera
<mib_pbpdw2am> ?
<sml1226> usb?
<mib_pbpdw2am> yup
<sml1226> probably then
<sml1226> I haven't had trouble w/ any of my stuff
<mib_pbpdw2am> what about camcorders w/o plug and play
<mib_pbpdw2am> as in need a driver from a cd?
<mib_pbpdw2am> will windows driver disk work?
<sml1226> no, either linux has the driver for it or it won't work
<mib_pbpdw2am> ouh
<mib_pbpdw2am> thaks
<mib_pbpdw2am> thanks
<sml1226> win drivers don't work unless you mess with them and then they are linux drivers technically
<mib_pbpdw2am> 1 last question
<sml1226> so if pnp then yes but if not then maybe
<mib_pbpdw2am> where can i look for the drivers?
<TheSheep> if someone wrote code to support it, it's already included in the kernel
<sml1226> thanks Sheep
<sml1226> I had no clue
<TheSheep> unless it's some closed-source code, then you might find it with system->hardware drivers
<sml1226> only used for short time but my stuff works
<sml1226> so can anybody tell me why ciso won't work?
<mib_pbpdw2am> so if i were to install xubuntu. i can just plug my internet via eternet?
<mib_pbpdw2am> sound drivers?
<mib_pbpdw2am> sorry lots of question
<sml1226> if the nic is supported then yes
<sml1226> audio card must be supported as well
<TheSheep> sml1226: I think it's a command-ine tool
<TheSheep> line
<sml1226> look around for compatability
<TheSheep> mib_pbpdw2am: everything that works should work out of the box, or with some config changes
<sml1226> ok, I need to figure out how to use it then :(
<TheSheep> sml1226: open a terminal and type 'ciso --help'
<mib_pbpdw2am> alright! thanks ppl
<mib_pbpdw2am> downloading now
<mib_pbpdw2am> ^^
<TheSheep> mib_pbpdw2am: ah, no drivers, but you will probably need to download codecs for movies and mp3
<TheSheep> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sml1226> TheSheep: same result as when i type ciso w/o --help
<TheSheep> sml1226: that is?
<sml1226> Compressed ISO9660 converter Ver.1.01 by BOOSTER
<sml1226> Usage: ciso level infile outfile
<sml1226>   level: 1-9 compress ISO to CSO (1=fast/large - 9=small/slow
<sml1226>          0   decompress CSO to ISO
<sml1226> that
<TheSheep> it tells you how to use it
<sml1226> wow im dumb
<sml1226> thanks a lot
<mib_pbpdw2am> i should download this one rite xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso   ??
<TheSheep> mib_pbpdw2am: yes
<TheSheep> mib_pbpdw2am: unless you're low on ram
<mib_pbpdw2am> meaning?
<TheSheep> mib_pbpdw2am: the graphical installer on that cd won't run very well with less than, say, 256MB of ram
<sml1226> TheSheep, it's working now. I just blanked out completely there. I would've figured it out eventually but thanks for the help
<sml1226> I am forced to go text based b/c 220MB ram
<mib_pbpdw2am> i think i have 256 - 8mb for shared memory
<TheSheep> mib_pbpdw2am: then it's ok
<mib_pbpdw2am> kk
<TheSheep> sml1226: actually it works with 196MB of ram, but it's slow then
<sml1226> live-cd crashes and won't move on on the ps3
<sml1226> too little ram
<sml1226> have to use a alt-instal
<sml1226> on newer versions at least
<TheSheep> ah, ps3
<TheSheep> it has a different cpu
<sml1226> yep not much ram but 2 3.2ghz cores (ppc-64   :( )
<TheSheep> it has so little ram? strange
<TheSheep> my DS has 4MB :)
<TheSheep> and runs linux :)
<TheSheep> not X though
<sml1226> game sys not need much but os does, sony needs a "cell-os" that has been rumored
<mib_pbpdw2am> ds with linux?
<mib_pbpdw2am> cool crap
<mib_pbpdw2am> haha
<TheSheep> yup
<mib_pbpdw2am> can psp do that
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> but I never managed to do taht myself
<sml1226> full cell bbe support and the RSX chip if sony makes one but it will be restrictive i guarantee it
<sml1226> PSP one is hard to do
<sml1226> even now w/ stripped method
<TheSheep> you need a cracked psp of course, but there is a linux image for it
<sml1226> my psp is 5.00 M33-6 right now
<sml1226> I'm putting my GOW UMD on the mem stick
<mib_pbpdw2am> thanks again guty
<mib_pbpdw2am> guys
<mib_pbpdw2am> gtg now
<mib_pbpdw2am> ^^
<sml1226> next its spyro 3 for the ps1
<sml1226> GOW is reason for CISO
<sml1226> Scroll wheel doesn't work? fixes? its usb if it makes a difference
<TheSheep> what does xev say?
<TheSheep> open terminal, run 'xev' and scroll the mouse over the window
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sml1226> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187871/
<SupahBoy> hello, anyone have a minute?
<sml1226> whatcha need?
<SupahBoy> trying to figure out why my xubuntu is running slow =/
<SupahBoy> i installed it on a ext3 partition
<SupahBoy> and added a 4 gig swap space partition
<SupahBoy> my specs are 1.6 ghz and 2 gigs of ram
<TheSheep> sml1226: can't see any button/scrollwheel events :/
<TheSheep> should be fast as lightning
<sml1226> I know nothing is there so ???
<TheSheep> maybe see what takes all the cpu in the system monitor
<SupahBoy> any advice on my problem sml1226
<sml1226> my ps3 runs smooth w/ less than a gig of swap and 220mb ram so no clue unless you are running a lot
<TheSheep> SupahBoy: open system->system monitr and see what's taking all the cpu
<sml1226> check it and get back to us
<sml1226> sheep u got hacked psp?
<SupahBoy> i go to process right and then %CPU
<sml1226> I used ciso and copied the game and it won't recognize my game
<SupahBoy> gnome-system monitor is the one thats using the most
<TheSheep> SupahBoy: what's slow exactly?
<SupahBoy> like it hangs
<SupahBoy> alt tab
<SupahBoy> switching between workspace
<SupahBoy> between chats on pidgin
<TheSheep> ah, that's a new "feature" of xfce I'm afraid, I have the same thing
<SupahBoy> if i go to youtube to watch a video and try and scroll the page lags
<TheSheep> try disabling compositing
<sml1226> I get very little lag while trying alt tab on 9.04
<TheSheep> you have an intel graphics card?
<sml1226> w/ compositor
<SupahBoy> yes
<TheSheep> sml1226: it depends on the card
<SupahBoy> im using a netbook
<SupahBoy> where can i disable compositor
<sml1226> go to system settings and window manager tweaks
<TheSheep> I liked the old behavior more, where it didn't wait for refresh -- made the screen messy for a blink of an eye, but worked faster
<TheSheep> the new one waits for a full refresh, it's cleaner but slower
<SupahBoy> both of my cpus are at 50% and im only running firefox and pidgin
<sml1226> I didn't like the fuzz but i could tolerate it
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> open a terminal and run 'sudo top'
<SupahBoy> at the top is xorg
<SupahBoy> then the gnome system monitor then pidgin
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> xrestop maybe
<TheSheep> might be not installed by default
<SupahBoy> that xorg thing takes 50 - 60% of the cpu
<SupahBoy> what is xorg?
<sml1226> I have 5 things open now and my cpus are at 10% and 5% so something is goofed up in your install
<sml1226> plus processes
<TheSheep> SupahBoy: the window system
<SupahBoy> and yeah this xrestop isnt installed
<TheSheep> SupahBoy: things that display a lot of changing graphics made it take lots of cpu
<TheSheep> SupahBoy: usually flash or javascript
<sml1226> Xorg is using 25% but sys monitor doesn't show it
<TheSheep> sml1226: that's because xorg runs as a different user
<SupahBoy> oh wow i took off comp
<sml1226> oh duh
<SupahBoy> and xorg went dow
<SupahBoy> to like 8%
<sml1226> yay!!!
<SupahBoy> nvm it went backup
<sml1226> but your netbook should fly
<SupahBoy> should i instal this xreestop
<SupahBoy> thats why imseeking help
<SupahBoy> xD
<TheSheep> won't hurt
<sml1226> what's it say about ram?
<SupahBoy> i have 2 gigs
<sml1226> I mean sys monitor say how much is used. what's it at?
<SupahBoy> oh
<SupahBoy> on memory
<SupahBoy> 18.7%
<sml1226> yah
<SupahBoy> 375.9 mb
<SupahBoy> MiB*
<sml1226> k
<SupahBoy> 0% on my swap
<SupahBoy> finished installing the xrestop
<sml1226> my mem is at 70% and swap at 50%
<SupahBoy> mind if i ask whats it for
<SupahBoy> oh
<SupahBoy> so that means my system isnt working properly?
<sml1226> slower but tolerable
<SupahBoy> i installed compiz desktop effects
<sml1226> no yours is fine on mem but cpu is goofy
<SupahBoy> but i couldng figure out how to run them so im going to uninstall it
<sml1226> compiz takes a LOT of power
<sml1226> if its running :)
<TheSheep> yeah, it sucks on laptops, drains the battery
<SupahBoy> alrigt
<SupahBoy> alright*
<SupahBoy> got it removed
<sml1226> xfce compositor is much lighter on system
<SupahBoy> first cpu is at 60% 2nd is at 40%
<SupahBoy> once i install the xrestop
<SupahBoy> does it run automatcally?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> it's like top
<TheSheep> only for xorg alone
<TheSheep> tells you which windows take the most resources
<SupahBoy> ohhhh i see
<TheSheep> there is also powertop for when you want to see what drains the battery
<SupahBoy> gnome system monitoris takign 42%
<SupahBoy> and xorg 44%
<TheSheep> close it :)
<SupahBoy> what in the world
<SupahBoy> why is my cpu workign so harrd
<SupahBoy> im not running anythin
<SupahBoy> ok i closed fire fox and now they are both running on 35%
<SupahBoy> - 44%
<SupahBoy> around there
<SupahBoy> im only running pidgin
<TheSheep> close gnome system monitor
<SupahBoy> that is a lot of cpu usage for just pidgin dont you think
<SupahBoy> done
<SupahBoy> did i do anything wrong by installing on ext3
<SupahBoy> and adding a 3.8 gig partition?
<SupahBoy> hmm
<SupahBoy> no more ideas
<SupahBoy> ?
<sml1226> really need external hdd now
<sml1226> just saw free space in sys monitor and i have 2.7GB free
<sml1226> :( :( :(
<SupahBoy> =/
<SupahBoy> i have a 49 gigs left
<SupahBoy> hmm  i dont have a 64 bit system so i should be using the i386 version
<SupahBoy> why does it run so slow =/
<sml1226> hey sheep you know about psp cfw? off topic but i need help
<sml1226> i have no clue how to help you supahboy so sorry but g2g
<owen1> i am trying pair-programming using screen, vim and chroot and have issues - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177893
<TheSheep> ugh
<TheSheep> screen goes too deeply into various system internals
<TheSheep> it doesn't chroot well
<TheSheep> you would probably run into further issues after solving that
<TheSheep> why not give him a separate account?
<TheSheep> and chgrp/chown the file so that you can both edit it?
<halz> hi folks. I"M trying to get my wireless card to start on boot up. I can get it started manual
<owen1> TheSheep: i am willing to try it.
<owen1> TheSheep: what do u mean my separate account? i created new user - guest.
<owen1> anyone knows what TheSheep means by seperate account? is it something like this - http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1404
<Myrtti> is it just me, or is it impossible to create shortcuts in thunar in jaunty?
<BrixSat> Hello
<BrixSat> i have installed using tasksel the xubuntu desktop, and how can i disable it from autostart?
<SiDi> Myrtti, you ;)
<Myrtti> meh.
<BrixSat> Any help :p
<ablomen> Myrtti, like a shortcut to a folder or something? hold ctrl+shift while dragging
<Myrtti> ablomen: yeah, and tried that, doesn't work either :-/
<ablomen> hmm, well im on feisty atm so cant test it myself, sorry
<Myrtti> BrixSat: Applications - settings - sessions and startup?
<BrixSat> Myrtti, what do i disable?
<BrixSat> lunch gnome services on startup?
<Myrtti> hold on, I reread your question
<Myrtti> how can you disable it from autostart? you've got automatic login in gdm enabled
<BrixSat> no
<BrixSat> i want to stop on shell login
<SiDi> !initrd
<BrixSat> and not on xubuntu login
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd
<SiDi> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SiDi> See update-rc.d BrixSat
<SiDi> it should be set to 3 for shell login
<BrixSat> :)
<BrixSat> sidi where is that file?
<SiDi> its a command
<SiDi> try to install bum otherwise, i dont know how these things work
<BrixSat> :p sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<BrixSat> :p thank will reboot to see
<Myrtti> ok, so the shortcut appears on my places menu, if I do "echo file:/path/to/dir >> ~/.gtk-bookmarks" but not in thunar
<ablomen> hmm long shot, but over here its file:///path/to/dir, might be it?
<Myrtti> oh, so it was with me too
<Myrtti> I wish I'd understand strace
<mib_xtjb8qi5> hie all
<orh> guys
<orh> how to install drivers?
<orh> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do
<orh> what do i do
<orh> which do i download
<knome> the one you need
<orh> which one is that?
<knome> select your printer model, please
<orh> i need cx7300
<orh> then go alot of files
<orh> .rpm, .deb , .gz , .changes, ??
<knome> .deb
<orh> then i just double click?
<knome> yes
<orh> kk
<orh> will ask you more later
<orh> haha
<orh> around 2 hrs
<orh> thanks ya!
<mnemoc> hi, running 8.10+4.6 (from ppa) how does one tell the window manager to use two screens (notebook + vga) separated? xrandr --auto activated the vga but as the aspect is different I got the panel bottom bar in the middle of the screen :p
<mnemoc> (xfce's screen wizard shows only one)
<mnemoc> do you know what "RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:" means? modes supported by the device but not by the driver?
<rocksleeping> hello saluton hallo moin moin hola
<SiDi> bonjour
<rocksleeping> kiel vi fartas? how is everyone? was ist los?
<mnemoc> ok, I'm making too much noise, sorry!
<Slonkie> I've been trying to do this for some while now.. How do i make thunar jump infront of the other windows when i open it?
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, what do you mean?
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, Does it not?
<Slonkie> Sometimes it does, but not allways, cody-somerville :/.
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, It might have to do with your focus stealing prevention settings set in xfwm4
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, or it could be a bug.
<Slonkie> i think it was the focus thing. I weren't aware what that really was
<Slonkie> but now thunar seems to open as i wanted it to. Thanks! :).
<mib_xbbk9uuh> guys
<mib_xbbk9uuh> i cant install xubuntu
<mib_xbbk9uuh> need help
<SiDi> why cant you ?
<mib_xbbk9uuh> no idea
<mib_xbbk9uuh> after the running hamster
<mib_xbbk9uuh> it goes black
<mib_xbbk9uuh> im so stressed out
<mib_xbbk9uuh> haha
<mnemoc> hi, me again. does 8.10 (+4.6) support dual head via xrandr or only using xinerama?
<charlie-tca> Xfce 4.6 only supports xrandr
<mib_xbbk9uuh> is there anyreason y it would go blank?
<SiDi> mib_xbbk9uuh, no drivers for your graphics card could be a reason
<SiDi> what hardware do you have, what cd are you using ?
<SiDi> any error message popping up ?
<mib_xbbk9uuh> nope
<mib_xbbk9uuh> no error massages
<mib_xbbk9uuh> im using the onboard grafix
<mnemoc> charlie-tca: any Idea why, having both screens working fine xrandr-wise, the screen wizard only sees one and the panel is also stick on the LVDS even after xfce4-panel --restart?
<mib_xbbk9uuh> whats the diff between alternate and the normal iso?
<ochosi> mib_xbbk9uuh, the alternative iso has the older, command-line-like install system whereas the normal one has a live system
<DetroitLibertyPe> normal is a live CD with optional boot loader, alternate is a more tradiational Linux install CD prvoiding with more options during install, but can't run the Live Version to see if you likit first
<mib_xbbk9uuh> thats all?
<DetroitLibertyPe> as far as I know
<DetroitLibertyPe> I know on my old machine it will play the Ubuntu "normal" but not the Xubuntu "normal" but after install Xubuntu runs much better than Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> mnemoc: I don't know, but following many questions asked in #xfce, I do know 4.6 uses xrandr
<mnemoc> charlie-tca: thanks, it's a great time saving hint (not wasting time on xinerama). I'll keep researching
<charlie-tca> no problem
<mib_xbbk9uuh> so now, since my pc goes blank after the "start up" page, will alternate help?
<DetroitLibertyPe> yes
<mib_xbbk9uuh> alright
<mib_xbbk9uuh> is there any command i need to type in?
<SiDi> mib_xbbk9uuh, the alternate CD's installer is just less sexy
<SiDi> but there will be no "command" to type
<SiDi> more likely your computer should run after the system. The normal CD sometimes has problems with specific hardware
<SiDi> (and there are a LOT of different onboard graphics btw ;) )
<mib_xbbk9uuh> less sexy. love the term. haha,anyway 1) will i need to do a format b4 installing? 2) alternate cd support more hardware?
<SiDi> its not exactly that it supports more hardware. Some hardware has problems for running the liveCD graphically, but they work once it is installed
<SiDi> I couldn't explain you the 'whys' exactly as i dont know them
<SiDi> you'll need to burn the alternate cd's iso to a cd-rom and put it on the drive, exactly the same way you'd do for the normal CD
<SiDi> and of course, you'll need free space on your disk, that will be partitioned by the installer
<mib_xbbk9uuh> i tried the normal ones.. its shows the menu. after i select the install xubuntu, it goes to the running hamster. then it goes blank. will the alternate work? haha. sorry for being such an irritant ^^
<SiDi> mib_xbbk9uuh, i dont know but it is worth trying :)
<DetroitLibertyPe> mib_xbbk9uuh:I had similar problems and the alternate CD worked find for me
<Slonkie> How do i make an dir writeable for an ftp user?
<Slonkie> chmod +x 777 ?
<mib_xbbk9uuh> hello
<mib_xbbk9uuh> the extension to install is .deb?
<Slonkie> what extension?
<charlie-tca> to install ??
<mib_xbbk9uuh> dri\/ers
<SiDi> mib_xbbk9uuh, perdon ? .deb files are packages for either Debian or ubuntu, but i'd like you to let us know which .deb you're talking about
<SiDi> Slonkie, 755 if you care about your FTP
<Slonkie> What rights does that give, SiDi ?
<Slonkie> It's just for internal use
<SiDi> Slonkie, still :p
<SiDi> 7 means right to read/write/pass through
<SiDi> the first number is you, second is the group you're in, third is "all users"
<Slonkie> so how do i do? do i just type sudo chmod +x 755 ?
<SiDi> the 5 means read and pass
<SiDi> but not write
<mib_xbbk9uuh> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<SiDi> chmod 755 nameoffolder
<Slonkie> thanks.
<mib_xbbk9uuh> its the deb one rite?
<SiDi> needa go Slonkie ask me later if you're in trouble ;)
<SiDi> check his deb pls :P
<Slonkie> heh have fun ;).
<Slonkie> mib_xbbk9uuh sorry i can't read that language, but yes, you chould install a .deb in xubuntu
<mib_xbbk9uuh> kk
<mib_xbbk9uuh> so i ha\/e to install that
<mib_xbbk9uuh> haha
<mib_xbbk9uuh> thaks
<mib_uly8m1fx> how do i get flash player on the 9.04 ubuntu?
<mib_uly8m1fx> xubuntu i mean
<Slonkie> Personally i'm using the adobe-flashplugin from the repos. SImply type sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin in terminal or install it from the synaptics package manager
<mib_uly8m1fx> where to type?
<Slonkie> In the Terminal.
<mib_uly8m1fx> where is tha?
<mib_uly8m1fx> sory im super new
<Slonkie> Use the synaptic
<mib_uly8m1fx> i press application then?
<Slonkie> It's in the Applications -> System
<Slonkie> Then search for adobe-flashplugin
<mib_uly8m1fx> application - system then?
<Slonkie> synaptics
<mib_uly8m1fx> k im in the synaptic package manager
<mib_uly8m1fx> tjem?
<mib_uly8m1fx> then
<Slonkie> search...
<Slonkie> <Slonkie> Then search for adobe-flashplugin
<mib_uly8m1fx> cant find?
<Slonkie> Well it's there
<charlie-tca> mib_uly8m1fx: click the search button, not the quick search. Search for "adobe"
<DetroitLibertyPe> mib_uly8m1fx: try the add/remove instead of synaptich, its an easier GUI, and search for flash
<charlie-tca> or search for "flashplugin"
<DetroitLibertyPe> though sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin from terminal will be your quickest solution
<mib_uly8m1fx> is it suppose to lag!! hahaa. or is my system too useless?
<mib_uly8m1fx> haha
<mib_uly8m1fx> anyway. i still cant find the adobe
<Mkop> where do I set what keyboard shortcut changes the keyboard layout I'm using?
<ochosi> Mkop, you can set keyboard shortcuts in the menu > settings > keyboard > application shortcuts
<Mkop> what command do I use to switch keyboard layout?
<TheSheep> the keyboard switcher applet
<TheSheep> on the panel
<TheSheep> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ochosi> Mkop, if you're on xfce 4.6 (xubuntu 9.04) you can also use xfconf to do that
<ochosi> Mkop, that way you could actually bind the keyboard-layout switching to a keyboard-shortcut without using the panel plugin
<ochosi> Mkop, but the panel plugin is probably easier to hande,
<ochosi> *handle
<Mkop> yeah, I found the panel plugin and that works just fine
<Mkop> also gives an easy way to know which layout I'm using at the moment
<Mkop> and allows me to use different layouts per application, which is nice
<Mkop> hmm, at some point I need to get the eject button on my CD drive working
<zoredache> why do you think it doesn't work?
<zoredache> are you trying to eject a mounted disk?  You won't be allowed to do that
<Mkop> I want the button to unmount and eject
<zoredache> well good luck, I doubt it is possible though
<SupahBoy> xubuntu
<SupahBoy> oh sry
<SupahBoy> hello
<Slonkie> !hi | SupahBoy
<ubottu> SupahBoy: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<SupahBoy> thanks
<SupahBoy> do you all have a couple of minutes to spare
<SupahBoy> i have a bit of a problem
<SupahBoy> =(
<charlie-tca> !question | SupahBoy
<ubottu> SupahBoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SupahBoy> alright thanks, well i have a asus netbook 900ha  1.6ghz, 2gigs of ram , i have installed a lot of distros to find a fast one for my net book
<SupahBoy> but none of them seem to be fast , they all seem to hang idk if im doing something wrong. ive seen videos on xubuntu on eee pcs on youtube and they run wicked fast
<SupahBoy> i installed xubuntu on my 2nd partition and made a 3rd with 4 gigs of swap space (3.8 gigs actually) but it still runs really slow
<Slonkie> Maybe you diden't install graphics card drivers?
<Slonkie> My xubuntu seemed very slow too until i installed the drivers.
<m45h> HI all
<m45h> again in the wrong Ubuntu support channel
<SupahBoy> yah i havent installed any drivers
<Slonkie> Try that, SupahBoy.
<Slonkie> Your specs seems more than good enough to run xubuntu above smootly i'd say.
<SupahBoy> how would i go about doing that, maybe that can help me out
<SupahBoy> how would i install that?
<Slonkie> google lol :|
<SupahBoy> sorry about that
<SupahBoy> d/c
<SupahBoy> how would i go about installing card drivers?'
<SupahBoy> graphic card*
<Slonkie> Try googling for a linux driver for your gfx
<SupahBoy> gfx?
<SupahBoy> you mean the xfce?
<knome> graphic card
<SupahBoy> oh ok
<SupahBoy> now all i need is to figure out what graphics card i have
<knome> SupahBoy, try system -> hardware drivers
<knome> SupahBoy, it might know your GC already and propose a driver
<Slonkie> I thought that one would popup automaticly, knome :/.
<Slonkie> Atleast it did for me
<knome> Slonkie, double-check is never bad
<Slonkie> true
<SupahBoy> knome?
<knome> SupahBoy, yes?
<knome> SupahBoy, check your menu: System -> Hardware Drivers
<SupahBoy> ohhhh nothing xD
<SupahBoy> i thought it was like gnome i didnt realize it was a user here
<knome> yes, i am a user :P
<Slonkie> lspci | grep VGA
<Slonkie> Type in that SupahBoy, should give you an outline of what graphics card
<SupahBoy> hmm i only get a alternate atheros "madwifi" driver
<SupahBoy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Slonkie> All i can say is, google is your friend.
<Slonkie> hey SupahBoy
<Slonkie> you there?
<Slonkie> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2886&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!
<SupahBoy> oh yes sry
<SupahBoy> thank you slonkie
<Slonkie> did it work, SupahBoy ?
<SupahBoy> i havent been able
<SupahBoy> to download it
<SupahBoy> x_x
<Slonkie> hmm okay
<SupahBoy> do i click where it says download types?
<SupahBoy> will you give me a break i cant seem to find a download link
<Slonkie> It seems to be a .exe
<SupahBoy> you found it?
<Slonkie> sorry I don't know how to get a linux driver for that graphics card
<SupahBoy> oh
<SupahBoy> what was the link you gave me?
<Slonkie> You can download it here: but it's .exe: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Filter_Results.aspx?strOSs=39&strTypes=all&ProductID=2886&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&sType=prev
<SiDi> Slonkie, did you try the SAME driver on your hardware before pointing it out ? ^_^
<Slonkie> no
<SiDi> you should let the person find someone who did then
<SiDi> because if she has a problem she'll hold you for responsible
<SiDi> i already got shout at for that :p
<Slonkie> it was windows drivers anyway :(
<SiDi> heh :)
<SiDi> just be careful, its actually better to help someone find help than to directly help when we dont know what we do at all
<SiDi> dont take offense of it btw ;)
<SiDi> i appreciate that you dont leave people without help at all
<cody-somerville> SiDi, What are you getting on about?
<SiDi> Talking about giving download links to people without checking if what they download actually works :p
<cody-somerville> meh
<Slonkie> oh well, i'd say Intel's official site is pretty trustable
<SupahBoy> Slonkie: sry sudden leave
#xubuntu 2009-06-05
<SupahBoy> hey slonkie are you still there?
<ubuntu> i need to find out how to restore grub. for some reason my system decided it wants to boot straight into windows and not even use grub. it was working until now
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gamepockets> can anyone help me with a media server to stream to my ps3? (noob proof)
<TheSheep> gamepockets: you want something like mpc?
<gamepockets> i only know mediatomb (i use a old mac)
<gamepockets> and mt sucks
<TheSheep> !mpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpc
<TheSheep> !info mpc
<ubottu> mpc (source: mpc): A command-line tool to interface MPD. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 152 kB
<TheSheep> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.2-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 162 kB, installed size 496 kB
<gamepockets> does it run in terminal soley?
<gamepockets> Damn.. mediatomb is saying databse is lckd and the only file in the mt folder is the config, What is going on..
<svensko> i have a default xubuntu installation and Listen doesn't seem to want to load my library of MP3 music... is there a package i need to install to have it play MP3s?
<TheSheep> !mp3 | svensko
<ubottu> svensko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> svensko: basically, ubuntu can't have mp3 codecs because they are illegal in some countries, like USA and Japan
<svensko> TheSheep, i have had zero problem installing MP3s codecs in ubuntu
<owen1> TheSheep: yesterday i was asking how to pair-program using vim, screen and chroot and you told me screen and chroot will be hard to work with and adviced me to try creating a separate acconut and chgrp/chown the file we are working on.  i counldn't find anything on google about this. can u elaborate? thanks
<TheSheep> owen1: well, by default ubuntu creates a new group when you create a user
<owen1> TheSheep: true
<TheSheep> owen1: so you can have the files that you work on owned by one user, and in the group of the other user
<TheSheep> owen1: if you have more people, just create a group for them and add them all to that group
<TheSheep> owen1: then make the files rw for that group
<owen1> wait..
<owen1> will it solve my security concern? i want to make sure my friend that connects via ssh can't view access any other files ouside his home folder.
<owen1> view or access
<TheSheep> owen1: just make them unreadable to other users
<TheSheep> owen1: which files are you concerned about?
<owen1> i have banks/passwords whatever
<owen1> also i want to make sure the guest user can't do sudo.
<TheSheep> owen1: if it's the ones in your home directory, make sure your home dir has o-rwx
<TheSheep> he cant by default
<TheSheep> you have to specifically add him to admin group for him to be able to do that
<owen1> TheSheep: got it.
<owen1> TheSheep: let me read what you said and digest!
<TheSheep> test it before giving the passwords to your friend
<owen1> currently my home is drwxr-xr-x, should it be drwx------ ?
<TheSheep> yes
<owen1> let's say i have a folder inside my home that i want to share with my 'guest' account (/etc/group shows me guest:x:1002). how do i do that?
<owen1> TheSheep: do i need to make this folder rw to the guest group?
<owen1> i mean share with the guest user, not account (unless account = user)
<owen1> let's take an example - this is my folder i want to share - drwxr----- 14 oren oren.  do i need to make it drwxrw---- 14 oren guest
<owen1> TheSheep: all i changed was the group (from oren to guest) and the gave r and w permissions to guest.
<TheSheep> owen1: sorry, was afk
<TheSheep> owen1: yes, user = account
<TheSheep> owen1: you have to give him an x right to your home directory and all directories along the way
<TheSheep> owen1: otherwise he won't even be able to enter them
<TheSheep> owen1: you can make your home drwx--x--x
<owen1> TheSheep: what if i move the folder to his home?
<TheSheep> owen1: then you eed the x right
<TheSheep> need*
<TheSheep> on his home folder
<owen1> why do i need x. x=execute
<owen1> don't i need read/write?
<TheSheep> on directories it means the permission to enter into it
<TheSheep> read on directory means permission to list it contents
<owen1> interesting.
<TheSheep> you can be able to enter a directory and not list its content, for example
<TheSheep> or to list its content but not enter it
<owen1> so if i must give him x on my home i should move everything i care about outside of my home.
<chrishartim> hi, after a clean install and adding all codecs from medibuntu: unable to listen to internet radio (*.pls) or mp3
<chrishartim> ideas?
<TheSheep> owen1: I think the simplest way is to just put everything oin his home and give everyone all rights to it
<owen1> TheSheep: yeah.
<owen1> TheSheep: what about giving x to home but not giving x to all subfolder excluding our shared?
<TheSheep> that's an option too
<owen1> TheSheep: so it seems like ssh can be secure. what's the big deal with jailing and all other security stuff i read about?
<TheSheep> owen1: two things
<TheSheep> owen1: first, you might be not the only user in your system, and not all users may pay attention to the rights to their home folders
<TheSheep> there might be some files you forgot about outside your home, and users who are just sloppy and made everything readable to everyone
<TheSheep> second, he has access to the programs installed. some of them run as root. they are usually pretty well tested, but bugs and security holes still happen. if he finds one (which is very hard) he might be able to use one of the apps that run as root to get root priviledges
<owen1> interesting. so ssh is inherently secure. it's humens..
<TheSheep> it's not ssh that's secure
<TheSheep> you are using normal system rights here, it doesn't matter how he gets into your system
<TheSheep> note, that if you install the security updates, he has very small chances to actually find and use a new security hole
<TheSheep> but some people like it safe, or maybe don't like to update things that often, so they use a chroot jail that restricts the access to apps, making it less likely that there is a hole in one of them
<owen1> i am actualy using the alternate CD, and not the server version. are there any packages i am missing?
<TheSheep> no
<owen1> i love ubuntu..
<TheSheep> they both should install identical system
<owen1> thank you so much for helping me with this. i can't wait for my first vim programming session.
<TheSheep> have lots of fun
<flow> Bonjour je trouve pas comment passer en mode root sur xubuntu 8.04
<vinnl> flow, English please
<knome> flow, or #ubuntu-fr
<flow> Thanks ;)
<andy_js> Hi, I'd just like to let everyone know that I've released StormOS Hail Beta
<andy_js> Its an XFCE orientated distribution of GNU/Solaris
<andy_js> based on Nexenta Core Platform 2.0
<andy_js> you can find out more at stormos.org
<ron_o> hehe, Solaris..
<ron_o> BSD is hard enough to find applications for.
<andy_js> yeah, well we are porting pretty much the entire ubuntu repo :p
<ron_o> andy_js, how can you do that? won't you have problems with libraries?
<andy_js> yeah, its not easy
<andy_js> once you've got the foundation in place (which nexenta have) a lot of things will build without too much hastle
<andy_js> there is an autobuilder which has managed to port a lot of things over
<andy_js> last I heard there was 10,000+ packages
<ron_o> ahh, yes. Solving computer problems with a computer. :)
<ron_o> I'm glad to hear that is the case. We don't need linux turning into another MS in the FOSS world.
<Carlis> Carlis
<Carlis> I need help
<TheSheep> Carlis: I ran out of batteries for my crystal ball, so you will have to elaborate :)
<Carlis> How do i know if HPLIP software is installed in Xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> Carlis: you can check in synaptic
<TheSheep> Carlis: go to system -> synaptic package manager
<Carlis> ok
<TheSheep> Carlis: and search for hplip
<TheSheep> I think it's installed by default
<Carlis> wait TheSheep
<Carlis> yes, It`s installed
<ron_o> I have HPLIP status service in the tray.
<ron_o> for jaunty
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> How do i remove any item in the office folder ?
<ron_o> what do you mean, Carlis?
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> for example
<Carlis> I have in the office folder this dictionary. I want to remove it. How do i do it ?
<ron_o> you mean in the menu..
<ron_o> I don't think you can.
<TheSheep> you can, but it's nontrivial
<ron_o> but I hear there's a xml config file around to do that, but why bother?
<TheSheep> there is work on a gui editor
<TheSheep> but it can take a while
<raevol> TheSheep: do you know where i can keep up on that? for example if i wanted to see the code?
<Carlis> or is there anyway to hide it ?
<raevol> carlis you can add NoDisplay=true to the corresponding .desktop file for what you want to hide
<raevol> the .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> raevol: maybe ask on #xubuntu-devel or on #xfce
<raevol> thanks
<Carlis> wait please
<Carlis> I found the desktop file. How do i hide Dictionary ?
<Carlis> Raevol ?
<raevol> add NoDisplay=true to the corresponding .desktop file for what you want to hide
<ron_o> raevol, it's not on the .desktop ... it's in the menu.
<ron_o> and you can eliminate all desktop applications via settings
<raevol> the meny is controlled by files ending with a .desktop extention that reside in /usr/share/applications
<raevol> check there yourself
<ron_o> Carlis, IMHO, just live with what you have in the menu.
<ron_o> raevol, I already did. I found no .desktop in applications
<Carlis> IMHO ??
<ron_o> I'm in Jaunty
<ron_o> yah...
<Carlis> what is IMHO ?
<ron_o> it's just too much work for what you want to accomplish.
<ron_o> in my humble opinion
<ron_o> must be a noob. :)
<raevol> ron, what applications are you looking in?
<ron_o>  /usr/share/applications
<raevol> there's no files in there?
<ron_o> there is no file named .desktop in there
<ron_o> plenty of files. :)
<raevol> .desktop is the extension for the files
<raevol> not the entire filename
<raevol> if you look close, they end with .desktop
<Carlis> How do i hide or remove dictionary from Office Folder ???
<raevol> if you are looking at them in thunar, that might not show up, but if you ls them in a terminal you can see the extentions
<raevol> these files are referred to as .desktop files because of their extensions
<raevol> Carlis: i've told you several times now
<Carlis> did u say in desktop files ?
<ron_o> nevermind raevol I see now.
<Carlis> desktop file ?
<Carlis> raevol ?
<raevol> carlis you need to read what i wrote :)
<TheSheep> you usually want to copy the corresponding file to ~/.local/share/applications and modify in there
<TheSheep> this way it won't be overwritten on an upgrade
<raevol> TheSheep: do files there override the ones in /usr/share? if they have the same filename?
<TheSheep> raevol: yes
<raevol> cool, didn't know that
<Carlis> You said in desktopp file raevol right ?
<raevol> Carlis: check pm
<ronn_o> sysem crashed..
<ron_o> raevol, what was that .desktop setting again? I lost it when I crashed.
<raevol> the one to hide things? NoDisplay=true
<ron_o> yah, thanks..
<raevol> do as TheSheep suggested and copy the file to ~/.local/share/applications before you add that
<TheSheep> Hidden=true is better, I think
<raevol> works either way i think, don't know the difference
<TheSheep> raevol: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s05.html
<ron_o> while we are on the subject, where would the apps located on 'other' in the menu for Wine applications.
<ron_o> I have tons or Readme files all over that sub-menu
<TheSheep> ron_o: everything that has no recognizable category in its .desktop file goes to other
<raevol> TheSheep: so if you want to keep the association you should use NoDisplay then
<raevol> Hidden does more than just hide it
<raevol> wait so what's the difference between /opt and /usr/local
<ron_o>  /opt is optional applications, no? and /local is for just one user I believe
<ron_o> to verify the obvious. :)
<raevol> well, not ~/.local
<raevol> /usr/local
<gaurdro> is there a way to reduce xubuntu jaunty's memory footprint?  it's taking nearly a gigabyte with only xchat and a terminal running.
<ron_o> gaurdro, I have problems too with jaunty. How many applets do you have running?
<ron_o> my main problem is really with Opera running. For some reason javascripts and flash really do a hurting on RAM. Memory leaks?
<ron_o> I think I'm going back to fluxbox
<cody-somerville> Xubuntu rarely ever uses more than 512mb for me.
<ron_o> I think for me it's Opera and having 20 tabs open, with a few with old flash movies. It just keeps on taking RAM until I'm finished.
<gaurdro> hrm,  I do leave firefox open for extended periods as with spe but killing the x server and bringing things back up nearly always clocks in at about 800 Mb
<cody-somerville> You know, using RAM is actually a good thing
<cody-somerville> RAM is fast
<cody-somerville> The issue is when you start swapping
<raevol> hahaha
<russ_> hey guys, does anyone know how to mount a HFS+ drive in xubuntu?
<gaurdro> yep,  considering this machine has 1gb of ram shared with the video card I do that fairly often.
<cody-somerville> russ_, mount -t hfsplus /dev/XXX /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<ron_o> yah, of course swap is slow, but I shouldn't be using more than 1GB anyway.
<ron_o> and then my swap takes over and things get really slow.
<russ_> how do I find the XXX, when i use gparted or look at dmesg i cant find anything about it
<ron_o> I have to then restart swap to get everything back to normal.
<russ_> thanks cody
<cody-somerville> russ_, you can try lshw
<ron_o> dmesg can show where something is mounted.
<ron_o> dmesg | tail will do just fine if it's new.
<russ_> i see usb0 through usb2
<russ_> but they dont show any drives
<ron_o> russ, try #dmesg | tail    or     #dmesg | grep dev
<cody-somerville> ron_o, fyi, I have Firefox, Exaile, Emerald, Compiz, Pidgin, Thunar, Xchat, sflphone, gnome system monitor, xfce4-terminal, xfce4 weather plugin, notes plugin, seahorse, and the regular xfce stuff and I'm only using 1.2gb of ram with no swapping.
<ron_o> or #dmesg | grep sd*
<ron_o> cody-somerville, that's about right.
<russ_> its showing a previously mounted 512 USB drive SCSI removable disk
<ron_o> but you said no more than 512. :)
<russ_> at sdb
<cody-somerville> ron_o, Well, I got a new laptop earlier this week
<ron_o> I see.
<cody-somerville> ron_o, If I closed Firefox, I'd free up almost half a gig of memory
<russ_> [  649.935046] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 504
<russ_> [  649.935083] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 505
<russ_> [  650.019989] scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<russ_> does that mean its F*ed?
<ron_o> the thing that really pisses me off is that 2GB RAM is incredibly a lot. The more you have the more these applicatinos have..
<cody-somerville> ron_o, I have 4gb of ram
<ron_o> 2GB should be able to run 5 firfox apps without any problems.
<cody-somerville> ron_o, I've not yet been able to use it all up
<cody-somerville> ron_o, even with eclipse and all kinds of other stuff running
<ron_o> cody-somerville, I would think not.
<ron_o> try using a virtual OS and see how quickly it dries up.
<russ_> ron_o . cody-somerville  [  722.041534] usb-storage: device found at 3
<russ_> [  722.041539] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<russ_> [  727.040331] usb-storage: device scan complete
<ron_o> that's the way it should be.
<ron_o> russ_, I don't know what that means.
<russ_> does that indicate its address?
<cody-somerville> ron_o, I think my CPU has special virtualization support
<cody-somerville> russ_, sdb1 looks about right
<russ_> ok
<ron_o> cody-somerville, with virtualbox it doesn't need any... however, it's really hard on the CPU.
<ron_o> and right now it can only use one Core.
<cody-somerville> ouch
 * cody-somerville has the P8600
<ron_o> that's for laptops..
<ron_o> my desktop has had one that fast for over a year now.
<cody-somerville> I don't have a desktop
<ron_o> eventually, I'll come across something that's really fast enough, but I'm not expecting that too soon.
<ron_o> I figure we'll just do more stuff with our computer the faster it gets..
<ron_o> like TV for one.
<ron_o> secondly, virtualization.
<russ_> sucks, i know the drive works
<ron_o> getting a bit off-topic here. Sorry.
<ron_o> russ, take out your pen drive, that's what it is right?
<russ_> no
<ron_o> oh..
<ron_o> HD?
<russ_> its a external 2.5" incased
<russ_> yes
<ron_o> connected through USB?
<russ_> i had just plugged in a 512MB flash drive to make sure the usB port works
<russ_> and it does
<russ_> yes
<ron_o> unplug the external and plug it back in..
<russ_> k
<ron_o> then run #dmesg | tail     in root
<ron_o> that will give you the last 10 lines of dmesg
<russ_> just has stuff about the USB flash drive
<ron_o> anything you just plugged in should be there, and it should be your device.
<russ_> at sdb
<russ_> huh
<russ_> thats weird
<ron_o> try #dmesg | tail --lines=20
<alyawn> I just rebooted my xubuntu 9.04 machine (first time in a long time), now my display is all out of whack and the max res is 640x480. I've looked through /var/log/messages and see no errors, but the nvidia tool and the display properties only list a max of 640x480... what can I do to fix?
<russ_> ron_o, still only info on the USB 2.0 Flash disk
<cody-somerville> alyawn, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cody-somerville> alyawn, then restart
<ron_o> alyawn, you could not reboot, but try to shutdown, then turn off power to your computer first and restart computer and see if that fixes it.
<ron_o> I have to mess with nvidia all the time to get it right..
<ron_o> you could try to use an older xorg config file.
<alyawn> this is the first issue I've ever had with display
<ron_o> russ_, does your external have it's own power supply?
<cody-somerville> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' should resolve it
<ron_o> never had one before.
<russ_> negative
<ron_o> weird.
<russ_> but
<ron_o> try #lshw and see if it's located there.
<russ_> this is an older laptop, could it be possible that the drive needs more power from a USB 2 port? and thats why it shows up on m newer machines
<russ_> still 3 empty usb listed
<russ_> brb im gonna break this open and mount it into a SATA dock with power
<ron_o> well that could be it. If your older laptop is USB 1.1 and your external can only connect to USB 2.0, then there's your problem.
<ron_o> see what your external is rated for.
<russ_> ugh
<russ_> feel like an idiot
<russ_> usb 2.0 required
<russ_> if i break it open and dock it into a powered dock
<ron_o> not only that 1.1 is incredibly slow. You woulnd't want to use an external on that.
<russ_> i just need to get my data onto it
<russ_> i dont want to have mount it onto this windows machine
<russ_> then map it through the network
<ron_o> I see.
<russ_> maybe that would be faster in the long run though
<alyawn> cody-somerville: that fixed the issue, thanks. I have no clue what could have happened to my config, maybe an update killed it
<russ_> ron_o , how do i turn on samba in xubuntu?
<russ_> total newb im sorry
<ron_o> I've never used samba.
<cody-somerville> russ_, What do you mean by enable samba?
<cody-somerville> Do you want to share files or access shares?
<ron_o> but there are umpteen howtos out there.
<russ_> yeah just checked
<russ_> i just want to mount this drive on the windows machine and pull through network
<russ_> enable samba i suppose
<ron_o> you have to install it first. :)
<ron_o> sudo apt-get install samba4
<russ_> gotcha
<cody-somerville> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<russ_> ron_o, cody-somerville , do you two listen to music?
<cody-somerville> last.fm username is somerville32
<ron_o> listen?
<russ_> oh cool my bands up there
<russ_> just wondering if you used music player, or amarok or what
<raevol> the new amarok is so terrible
<raevol> i used to use it
<ron_o> I usually use Streamtuner and record music from there.
<ron_o> it's kind of free *and* legal.
<ron_o> I use just audacious
<russ_> damn thought the new amarok would be good
<raevol> aside from games, the windows application i miss the most is winamp 5
<russ_> i know =[
<russ_> winamp before it got bloated
<raevol> once i am a programmer i want to write Linamp
<ron_o> yah, sucks. Windows does have some great third tier apps.
<russ_> im sure you will supported
<russ_> be* supported
<raevol> wish i could recruit programmers to do it now
<russ_> check out mass solo revolt on last.fm
<ron_o> but no way will I ever go back to that madhouse of total insecurity
<russ_> easy mark
<raevol> but i'm sure people don't like to be bossed around
<raevol> yea, i quit using windows when i realized i was having to hack things in order to use third party themes
<ron_o> raevol, I found some old pics I took of Windows 98 Desktop/Menu and I had over 15 applications for just security purposes.
<ron_o> all that running and figuring and planning and studying and you still couldnt keep sh*t off your computer.
<ron_o> what a waste.
<raevol> hahaha yea
<ron_o> I just had a relative over the other day and they're like, 'why don't you go back to Windows'?
<ron_o> they bought me a book on "linux for Dummies.."
<ron_o> kind of a slap in the face.
<russ_> lol
<ron_o> like, your computer always has something wrong with it.
<ron_o> like, I do a lot with my computer.
<ron_o> the problem with Windows is you always have something wrong with it but you don't know it.
<raevol> hahaha
<raevol> yea pretty much
<ron_o> it just pisses me off that some people are so self righteous.
<ron_o> like, "Linux sucks"..
<raevol> they don't understand what open source is
<Roylap> "Oh yeah that operating system for geeks"
<raevol> i used to be like that
<russ_> it clearly takes a certain personality to appreciate open source for its true beauty
<raevol> then you ask them to give you some music they bought from itunes
<raevol> and their world starts falling apart
<russ_> rofl
<raevol> "wait, why doesn't it play?"
<ron_o> yah..
<russ_> or they plug in their ipod into another computer and it gets whiped clean
<russ_> so awesome
<raevol> :D
<raevol> i don't even use my mp3 player anymore, i have a eeepc and a 250gig external drive
<russ_> lol
<ron_o> "I freed a thousand slaves. I could have freed a thousand more if only they knew they were slaves."
<ron_o> -- Harriet Tubman
<russ_> basically what im trying to do with this machine is put all my music onto it
<vidd> it took me 25 minutes last night to get flash installed properly on my win7 system last night =\
<russ_> from my old mac
<raevol> haha win7
<ron_o> raevol, it's kind of hard to take an eeepc everywhere.
<raevol> ron_o: much easier than a bigger computer though
<ron_o> I use a sansa.. just bought one up Walmart for $50. It's like 8GB.. and it's a Clip
<raevol> plus i don't listen to music when i am walking around
<ron_o> yah: re; computer
<ron_o> raevol, no?
<ron_o> wtf..
<raevol> i listen to my surrounding environment for the sound of cars trying to run me over
<ron_o> I do when doing chores and stuff.
<vidd> raevol, lol
<raevol> it's worked out for me so far
<raevol> haha miranda
<ron_o> I use my mp3 player in the car, and listen to my own music, almost commercial free.
<raevol> yea i need an aux hookup in my car :(
<andy_js> almost commercial free?
<ron_o> raevol, you can just get one of those cassette tapes.
<raevol> no tape deck
<ron_o> andy_js, yah, I get most of my music from internet radio.
<raevol> need a new stereo, but don't want to pay for it
<ron_o> raevol, what kind of car you have? 1950s?
<raevol> heh
<raevol> nah, corolla CE
<russ_> bbl guys thanks alot
<raevol> the cheapest corolla
<vidd> raevol, they have those set-ups that run off a particular radio frequency =]
<russ_> try and figure this out
<raevol> vidd: how's the bass on those?
<vidd> raevol, that would depend on your car's audio system
<raevol> i mean do you lose any quality going over radio frequencies?
<vidd> dunno....i use that stupid cassette tape thing =\
<raevol> i know you lose quality with those
 * TheSheep looks at -offtopic
<raevol> o.o
<raevol> 1/10th the people in there :P
<ron_o> the cassette ain't bad, but mine keeps stopping when it hits the end.
<raevol> hehe
<Araneidae> Hi -- anybody happen to know where xfce keeps its configuration files?
<ron_o> they are all over, but the main ones are hidden in you home directory
<ron_o> go to ~/ and hit cntrl-h
<vidd> Araneidae, what are you looking to configure?
<TheSheep> actually it obeys the freedesktop specs
<Araneidae> vidd, a couple of things.
<Araneidae> 1.  I really dislike the way that xfce sometime decides to restore the desktop I was running before and I just want to erase its memory
<vidd> Araneidae, you looking to make changes to "you only"? or universal (all users on the system)?
<Araneidae> 2. I'd really like to see if there's some way I can have windows without decorations.
<TheSheep> Araneidae: delete ~/.cache/sessions
<Araneidae> Oh, just local.
<Araneidae> TheSheep, will that stop it trying to save next time?
<TheSheep> Araneidae: no, unchesk it in session settings
<TheSheep> uncheck
<vidd> Araneidae, when you log out, make sure the "check" box is empty for "remember"
<Araneidae> Sure, I normally have that unset
<raevol> oh hey, since there are people here, does anyone know how i can change the window list blink behavior?
<vidd> Araneidae, but if the system "crashes" it will sometimes return you to the same stuff
<Araneidae> But it must have got set once.  The delete ~/.cache/sessions seems a useful tip, just tried that
<Araneidae> Yah
<Araneidae> I get the feeling xfce really isn't designed to be tinkered with at the configuration file level
<vidd> Araneidae, of course it is....your just not familiar with it
<Araneidae> Sure, sure.  Just not getting much traction though.
<vidd> i just wish i could get the menu cusomization to work properly
<raevol> gotta wait for the menu editor
<Araneidae> Looking through the documentation is discouraging, for example.  Lots of "there is no documentation ... yet"
<vidd> raevol, shouldnt need to wait
<Araneidae> And haven't found any configuration file documentation yet at all...
<raevol> vidd true, but no one's getting paid to make it
<vidd> i know how to set it up....i know where to put it....it just doesnt work
<Araneidae> Lots of pretty screen shots ... but I'm using xfce because I don't WANT screen candy!
<vidd> my custom menu file is ignored
<raevol> is that that xml file that dseignates the layout of the menu?
<raevol> yea that didn't work for me either...
<Araneidae> Of course I should be using dwm ;)
<vidd> raevol, yes
<TheSheep> Araneidae: /usr/share/xfce4/doc/C
<raevol> dunno wtf is up with that, it's reading some config file that i can't find
<vidd> the system i upgraded since dapper works fine
<Araneidae> TheSheep, hadn't fount that -- was looking on the web!  Ta
<Araneidae> Um.   Looks about the same.  All about navigating windows screenshots...
<ron_o> KISS... in fluxbox you can minipulate anything.
<ron_o> xubuntu should have learned off of them.
<Araneidae> I tried dwm and xmonad, but actually xfce is closer in behaviour to what I want -- not really keen to write too much code to tweak my desktop!
<Araneidae> Is fluxbox easy to get started with?
<ron_o> well in fluxbox all you have to do is know how to minipulate a few config files.. but with fluxbox comes many other issues, like it's lacking applets in the menu and such.
<ron_o> Araneidae, you need to read up on it for a bit. Its almost barebones so you need to know right from the start which config files to manipulate.
<Araneidae> Well, the task bar is actually quite handy and I like multiple workspaces -- couldn't survive without them on my work machine
<ron_o> you get multiple with FB..
<ron_o> the task bar is about useless.
<Araneidae> But otherwise I expect I want a pretty bare desktop
<ron_o> and I like minipulating sound as well from the taskbar.
<Araneidae> Not really a problem, I expect.
<ron_o> give it a whirl. Read up on it and withint half an hour you'd be up and going
<Araneidae> Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try
<ron_o> just read the beginners FAQ.
<ron_o> from my experience, it's way more stable than Xubuntu. I've crashed this system countless times with Xubuntu. But never that I can recall from fluxbox.
<ron_o> had it running on a 1.6Ghz, with 350 MB RAM (or so)
<Araneidae> Is this the FAQ: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Faqs ?
<ron_o> yup..
<ron_o> Menu is a great place to start.
<Araneidae> Is it ok with dual screens, do you happen to know?
<Araneidae> Looks really interesting
<vidd> dual screens works fine for me
<Araneidae> Gread
<Araneidae> great
<Araneidae> Yay!  It's in synaptic :)
<pato123> hello I have next to me a pc where I installed xubuntu 8.04.1, with alternate cd. installation went ok but after boot it just stays at executing rc local or something like that, any clues?
<TheSheep> pato123: can you switch to the second console with alt+ctrl+f2?
<pato123> i?m at console right now, (done a recovery mode bot)
<pato123> boot
<pato123> switeched to second console, then logged in, I don?t know what to do next
<slow-motion> hi
<pato123> startx doesn?t work
<pato123> it returns an error
<firsm> How do I disable the useless scrensaver? Kind of annoying when watching videos? I've got no screensaver icons in xfce4-settings-manager
<charlie-tca> what version of Xubuntu?
<firsm> jaunty
<charlie-tca> Have you uninstalled the screensaver?
<firsm> No, it ran just a minute ago while I was watching videos
<charlie-tca> You should have a Applications -> Settings -> Screensaver
<firsm> ah, it was in the menu but not in the "Settings" window, thanks.
<S0210> Hi! My menu is pretty messy. How to edit the menu file?
<SiDi> S0210, 9.04 i suppose ?
<SiDi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<SiDi> no menu editor yet
<S0210> so is the currently used file in /home/username/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml ?
<SiDi> this one contains the categories of menus available
<SiDi> then you also have the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<SiDi> They're whats in the menu
<SiDi> if you want to edit one for your session, copy it to .local/share/applications and modify the file
<SiDi> for hiding a menu entry, add "NoDisplay=true;"
<Sweetshark_> tracker search is not working for me. Im also missing the trackerd executable. Any hints?
<S0210> The problem I have is that the menu seems to be too long... so I'm about to delete a few items from it. But I was suprized to see that the menu.xml is just a fewlines...
<SiDi> S0210, it only contains the categories of menus (like System / Games / network)
<SiDi> the menu is made with the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications and in ~/.local/share/applications
<SiDi> The menu editor is coming soon, anyway :]
<S0210> Hmmm... I'm looking forward to it :-]
<slow-motion> how can i remove the hybernate and standby buttons from the logout button panel? i cant find the menu for it anymore
<Salix_> Is there a test computer that I can test with the Remote Desktop application?
<SiDi> hm i dont think we have that under hand :)
<SiDi> people wouldnt let it live for long
<Salix_> ?
<SiDi> if we had such a test machine, too many people would try to play with it, and it'd die under connection attempts. Especially since VNC clients have the ability to disconnect all other clients for an account. People would play 'disconnect the neighbor' all time :p
 * SiDi admits its mostly because it never crossed anyone's mind.
<Salix_> ic
<knome> would take awful lot of bandwidth.
<SiDi> you can connect to yourself though Salix_
<Salix_> SiDi: vino is the one I need?
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> the client's name is vinagre, afaik
<SiDi> i dont remember the server's name
<slow-motion> have installed xubuntu new and deleted the file with my settings for transmission. how can i get my torrents back?
<gamepockets> media tomb keeps showing unsupported data on ps3, Any advice?
<gamepockets> mediatomb shows unsupported data on ps3, any advice?
<gamepockets> editing transcoding did nothing...
<gamepockets> anyone??
<Slonkie> be patent!
<Slonkie> patient*
<Slonkie> Someone will answer if they know the answer!
<knome> !attitude | gamepockets
<ubottu> gamepockets: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gamepockets> ok, just didn't see any activity.
<slow-motion> n8
<Salix_> bye
#xubuntu 2009-06-06
<unitxt> I like the feature of how irssi lets you go "Fullscreen(F11)" to switch windows. You simply use 'Alt-1...etc...' to switch between channels. Can you something similiar with Xterm? The only way I know how to switch between windows is to open a new tab, but that makes it where you still have the tabs present at the top of the screen. I'd like as much 'real estate' as possible...
<TheSheep> unitxt: screen
<unitxt> screen?
<TheSheep> yes
<unitxt> hmm, ok
<TheSheep> http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/a-quick-tutorial-on-screen/
<unitxt> TheSheep: Thanks for the link! Excellent. I read that and hopefully all will go well. I use Vim and that would be a great feature as I use multiple files when editing. Thanks again, I'll go look and read this.
<ron_o> wow, power keeps going out at me house and my UPS picks up on it 10 seconds before..
<ron_o> amazing.
<TheSheep> unitxt: btw, you can open several files in vim
<unitxt> TheSheep: I can open up several files at once in Vim w/o opening a new tab (in full screen mode) and switch between them? If that's the case then I wouldn't need to use screen as I am mainly want to use it to edit perl and html files via fullscreen mode.
<unitxt> Still looking @ screen...I am doing something 'silly' as it's not working for me yet...I'll keep reading though...
<TheSheep> unitxt: you can
<TheSheep> unitxt: join #vim to meet some experts in the field :)
<unitxt> TheSheep: thanks!...will do...
<unitxt> TheSheep: Thanks, got screen working. Now I am able to switch between Vim files via 'C-a 0-9'. That'll do until I have the time to get Vim to do what 'screen' is going for me now...plus, with screen I can use other programs like Alpine and stuff so thanks again for the link...much appreciated.
<TheSheep> unitxt: you also can detach it and leave running on a server overnight
<Haffi_> Hi, I just added an ethernet card to my computer, and I set a static ip on it with the built in network manager. I'm pretty sure I did everything correct but now only the older card works (which is still running with DHCP).
<Haffi_> The problem is that I when I go to the network manager now I can't find the setting I put in but it looks like it is still in effect, that is, the newer card still doesn't connect
<Haffi_> does the network manager change /etc/interfaces directly or is the configuration stored elsewhere?
<TheSheep> I think it talks to the system directly through HAL
<Saad_> I am running Xubuntu 8.10 live CD and cannot manage to find a way to switch the interface language to Urdu. Any help?
<unitxt> TheSheep: What? 0.o ...that sounds like something out of a Sci-Fi film (detach and leave it ruuning on a server)...I'll have to look into that later...sounds cool though.
<M_Saad> I have got the Urdu translations of Xfce applications in /usr/share/locale but cannot manage to switch the interface to Urdu. Applications > System > Language Support does not help either. :(
<TheSheep> M_Saad: you get an error?
<TheSheep> M_Saad: note that if the translations are not complete, untranslated parts will stay English
<M_Saad> I dont get an option for Urdu on the login screen.
<M_Saad> I even installed all packages available for Urdu. Even though the translation of Xfce was already available in /usr/share/locale
<TheSheep> M_Saad: maybe editing ~/.dmrc manually will help
<TheSheep> M_Saad: select some other language at login, and change it in .dmrc to Urdu
<M_Saad> What is the syntax?
<TheSheep> M_Saad: I don't know, that's why I suggested to change it to some other language first
<TheSheep> M_Saad: to see an example
<M_Saad> OK
<M_Saad> Thanks! It worked.
<M_Saad> Another thing that looks a little unusual is that I keep getting the message that the new language settings will take effect after I log out. Even when I logged out more than one time. Finally I had to create a new user account to test. Is that because of the way the live CD handles stuff?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> I suppose they show that message each time you change anything
<M_Saad> The "live session user" account is not listed among others in "Users and Groups". May be it starts fresh each time. :-/
<Procrasticus> Y'ello
<Pato> hello, I could use some help. How do I change my screen depth in xubuntu 9.04?
<Procrasticus> It seems the users here are rather... inactive
<Procrasticus> I'd help you, Pato, but I'm completely new to Xubuntu. I've got problems of my own!
<Pato> <Procrasticus> ok, i'm also new to xubuntu, any help is welcomed
<Pato> yep, it seems it's not the time for answers right now, I'll come back later
<Procrasticus> Maybe that would be best.
<DROBSAN420> hi
<DROBSAN420> i need help bad
<DROBSAN420> my bars have vanished. the menu bar for linux with the time and stuff and the bottom bar with the desktop switching
<DROBSAN420> what happened and how do i fix
<DROBSAN420> hi guys
<DROBSAN420> anybody here/ i need hlp
<DROBSAN420> my menu bars on linux have vanished.
<DROBSAN420> the bar up top with the time is gone. the bar on the bottom with the desktop switcher is gone
<DROBSAN420> help me QQ
<DROBSAN420> kk i just registreed anybody here?
<DROBSAN420> this keyboard sucks badly. lol
<DROBSAN420> my menu bars have vanished. the bar up top with the time, etc, is gone. my bar below with the desktop switcher and stuff is also gone. completely. what do i do?
<DROBSAN420> hello? i need some help plz
<DROBSAN420> urgently.
<DROBSAN420> Is ~anybody~ here alive? i need some help
<SoylentGrun> have you asked your question?
<DROBSAN420> yes
<DROBSAN420> ill ask again
<DROBSAN420> my bars on my desktop are gone. the time bar thing up top is completely gone so is the desktop switcher bar at the bottom
<Procrasticus> I've a bit of a spot, too, if anyone is available to help, heh
<Carlis> Hi I had 2 dictionary in Office folder. I could hide 1 dictionary adding NoDisplay=true and now How do i hide or remove the another dictionay that it´s in Office folder ?
<TheSheep> same way
<Carlis> wait
<TheSheep> you can probably find which file it is by running 'grep -i dictionary /usr/share/applications/*' in a terminal
<Carlis> TheSheep
<Carlis> ?
<Carlis> TheSheep ???
 * TheSheep patiently waits for a meaningful conversation
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> In this pc I don`t have dictionary in the office folder. In this computer I have AbiWord
<Carlis> I do this in terminal: grep -i abiword /usr/share/applications and I don`t see any result
<TheSheep> you missed the asterisk
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> wait please
<Procrasticus> Hi people, bit of a problem I was hoping I could get some help with
<Procrasticus> I've got a computer that's roughly ten years old and some obscure old video card in it providing, well, the video. I'd like to get a driver for it to potentially speed up my computer here, but one doesn't seem to exist for it. Any ideas on what I should do?
<Carlis> It`s worked thesheep but there are many AbiWord
<Carlis> TheSheep ??
<TheSheep> Carlis: at least you only have few files to chec know
<Carlis> to check  ???
<Carlis> Can u explain me a little bit more TheSheep ??
<Carlis> I don`t knwo what do i have to check. There many AbiWord. Which one do i have to check ???
<TheSheep> Carlis: it shows you the names of the files before the :
<Carlis> wait
<Carlis> In AbiWord I have added: NoDisplay=true and don`t hide the AbiWord in Office folder why TheShepp ?
<Carlis> I already understood TheSheep
<Carlis> Thank you for your help
<Carlis> Bye TheSheep
<ushimitsudoki> For some reason, VirtualBox starts up automatically everytime. I can not find where this is coming from - I have checked the settings GUI,  ~/.config/autostart, how can I track down why this is happening?
<TheSheep> ushimitsudoki: delete ~/.cache/sessions
<ushimitsudoki> TheSheep: alright I will give it a try!
<TheSheep> and make sure you disable the 'save session' checkbox when logging out
<ushimitsudoki> TheSheep: A winner is you! :) Thanks!
<TheSheep> and make sure you disable the 'save session' checkbox when logging out
<ushimitsudoki> Cool - I did that, but I must have had an old saved session or something in there from a while back. One step closer to XFCE perfection!
<TheSheep> ushimitsudoki: ssessions are somewhat obnoxious
<ushimitsudoki> TheSheep: I don't have a need for them, but I suppose some people do. I never came across that .cache directory in all my searching about autostarting programs and sessions, though I understand it now that it has been pointed out to me
<mib_iaecb3sx> guys, need help!. my panel gone missing both the top and bottom! help anyone??
<vinnl> mib_iaecb3sx, press Alt+F2, run "xfce4-panel"
<mib_iaecb3sx> click dun in terminal?
<mib_iaecb3sx> run*
<vinnl> mib_iaecb3sx, no
<mib_iaecb3sx> fail to execute child process "xface-panel" (no such file of directory)
<Slonkie> type it correctly
<Slonkie> it's xfce4-panel
<mib_iaecb3sx> oh
<mib_iaecb3sx> haha
<mib_iaecb3sx> can
<mib_iaecb3sx> let me try again
<mib_iaecb3sx> will it disappear again after i restart?
<vinnl> It shouldn't, if it does, you can add it to Autostarted Applications in the Settings Manager
<mib_iaecb3sx> where is that autostarted application and 1 more thing, why is it so laggy? must i install all 75 update on first start up?
<vinnl> Applications->Settings->Settings Manager
<vinnl> And yes, if you've just installed Xubuntu, it's recommended to install all updates
<Slonkie> I think you need graphicscard-driver, mib_iaecb3sx.
<mib_iaecb3sx> slonkie, my hdd busy light is blinking fast as well
<Slonkie> okay - i don't know then.
<mib_iaecb3sx> oh.. ill try updating first!! if it dont work i ask again ya!! ^^
<marli> hello
<marli> I need some help.
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> :)
<marli> hw: portege 3480CT 64mb, after 5 days it works...:P i want to instll ssh... but it fails
<marli> version 6
<knome> how does it "fail" ?
<marli> cant find openssh-server
<knome> have you updated the repositories
<marli> as i didnt know i had to do it aor how to...no
<knome> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<knome> it is in main, so there should be no problems in installing
<knome> sudo apt-get update to update your package lists
<marli> grr why isnt that in the apt wiki
<marli> screan full to fetch
<marli> *failed to fetch
<knome> looks like you have problems connecting
<marli> huh?
<knome> if it fails fetching
<knome> it might be trying to use anoter internet connection for apt.-
<marli> what otherinternet connection?
<marli> ive been at thiis for five days and my sarcasim valve is at max at the mo
<marli> sod this im sting on XP!
<marli> ...sorry im just so frustrated
<marli3> well sod me...this is sooo much more harder on linux
<marli3> 21 minates harder to be precise
<marli3> hello ive asked the question....any answers?
<vinnl> Can you browse the web in Firefox?
<marli3> yes...
<marli3> im on gaim now
<vinnl> Ehm, gaim? Which version of Xubuntu are you on/
<marli3> as i said 6
<marli3> 6.10 to be precise
<vinnl> Right
<vinnl> knome, that's edgy right?
<marli3> yeah
<vinnl> marli, openssh-server isn't available for edgy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssh-server&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<marli3> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 days and i can ssh into it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<marli3> i need to remote in or its useless
<vinnl> Hmm that's odd... Perhaps it was named differently or something?
<vinnl> It appears to have been available, judging by http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p3
<vinnl> Ah wait
<vinnl> Of course, 6.10 isn't supported anymore because it's that old
<vinnl> Why are you running such an aging version?
<marli> because its the ONLY distro i could get to install and that took 5 days
<gsa1> Hi
<gsa1> What app do you uses to read pdf docs?
<gsa1> Seems that with 9.03 ever try to open with gimp
<gsa1> 9.04
<mari> Anyone have experience in setting up the driver for: 	S3 Graphics UniChromeTM Pro IGP ?
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi Xubuntistoj!
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<MalfermitaKodo> Oh, I was about to ask whether the sound problems with the Aspire One were solved and lo and behold, I see the wiki page got an update for this
<vinnl> ^.^
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, so did they get solved?
<MalfermitaKodo> I am trying right now
<MalfermitaKodo> I had the problem about the lack of microphone support earlier, but it never seemed important enough to keep trying after like 1 hour until now
<mariano|syzygy> there is a torrent for the last xubuntu,right?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<MalfermitaKodo> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mariano|syzygy> thanks
<mariano|syzygy> those pages are quite confusing :/
<Slonkie> WHat do you mean by confusing, mariano|syzygy ?
<mariano|syzygy> to get a link for the torrent one has to go through several pages, which look like one is doing ftp :)
<Slonkie> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Slonkie> oh sorry
<mariano|syzygy> I did get to it
<Slonkie> that was ubunt
<Slonkie> Oh all right.
<basajaun> ubuntu
<Slonkie> Huh?
<basajaun> error
<basajaun> sorry
<MalfermitaKodo> bbl
<MalfermitaKodo> hi
<vidd> hello MalfermitaKodo
<MalfermitaKodo> gah!
<MalfermitaKodo> no success with making the mic work on my Aspire one
<MalfermitaKodo> fooooo! misread something
<MalfermitaKodo> bbl
 * MalfermitaKodo is at Witt's end now
<MalfermitaKodo> Has someone made the mic work on an Aspire One or knows how that works?
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, whats wrong?
<MalfermitaKodo> I can playback sound but not record something
<MalfermitaKodo> I tried to install the most recent ALSA as was recommended in the Ubuntu Wiki
<MalfermitaKodo> I tried to set the right option in modprobe.d/options, but no success
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, have you un-muted the mic in xfce-mixer?
<MalfermitaKodo> in Aslamixer
<MalfermitaKodo> *alsamixer
<vidd> but since 9.04 doesnt use alsamixer...look into xfce4-mixer
<basajaun> how can I re-install network manager from cd?
<MalfermitaKodo> vidd: I am on 8.10
<MalfermitaKodo> and I do not understand xfce4-mixer
<MalfermitaKodo> it does not seem to be muted
<vidd> basajaun, first, edit your sources to only look at the cd
<vidd> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install [insert program name here]
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, since you are using 8.10, disregard that comment
<basajaun> ok vidd thanks will try I just sabotaged my wife's  laptop connection.... so
<SiDi> MalfermitaKodo, did you read the page about HDA intel ?
<MalfermitaKodo> I read the aspire one page
<vidd> basajaun, install wicd .... its better then NM IMO
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, in xfce4-mixer....
<vidd> show the switches....
<vidd> what does "Mic Select" say?
<SiDi> MalfermitaKodo, what kind of aspire ?
<vidd> SiDi, he has the aspire one netbook
<MalfermitaKodo> Model ZGS
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, what does the mic select say?
<MalfermitaKodo> It only shows Front Mic
<basajaun> vidd sorry?
<SiDi> MalfermitaKodo, hm got no data on this
<basajaun> do not uderstand wicd?
<SiDi> still, check the HDA intel page MalfermitaKodo its a good tutorial for sound and laptops
<SiDi> basajaun, mind retelling what your problem is please ?
<vidd> basajaun, there is an application "wicd" that is a much better (In My Opinion) application for network management then Network Manager
<MalfermitaKodo> SiDi: Link?
<SiDi> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<SiDi> pff
<SiDi> !intel hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel hda
<basajaun> ah  ok   vidd
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, when you right-click the panel app for the volume control....select properties....what does it say in "Device"?
<MalfermitaKodo> default
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, THAT is the cause of your issue
<vidd> hit that drop down and select your equiptment!
<MalfermitaKodo> how does that change anything? it still shows the same controls at the same levels
<vidd> the controls are now controling your hardware...instead of virtual hardware
<MalfermitaKodo> the switches for the input source still have the same option: Front Mic
<MalfermitaKodo> errr, playbacck works as does controlling the sound
<vidd> is your mic working?
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, there should be 2 mic sources...
<vidd> "front mic" is the mic built into your webcam (if you have one)
<MalfermitaKodo> vidd: There aren't 2 sources, just one
<vidd> and you should have a second mic source....from the mic plug
<MalfermitaKodo> and, no, no success
<vidd> when you hit the drop-down....what was the second option>?
<MalfermitaKodo> which one?
<basajaun> vidd it doesn't work
<vidd> for "Device"
<vidd> basajaun, what does not work?
<MalfermitaKodo> #0: HDA Intel
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, what line did you add to the file?
<basajaun> just the cd as source and apt-get update nessage is couldn't resolve  security.ubuntu.com
<MalfermitaKodo> to modprobe.d/options ?
<MalfermitaKodo> "options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire"
<vidd> basajaun, did you open /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<SiDi> honnestly
<SiDi> there are many inbuilt mics that just dont work
<SiDi> its imo the main hardware compatibility issue at the moment
<basajaun> no
<MalfermitaKodo> SiDi: neither does an external one
<vidd> basajaun, that is why
<SiDi> thats more annoying :)
<vidd> you need to add # to the front of every line except the cd
<MalfermitaKodo> I want to be able to use Voip to call my parents when I'll be in England
<basajaun> ok vidd
<basajaun> etc  doesn contain reference to cd  although I have it in sofware sources
<basajaun> vidd  no ref to cd in source list.d
<MalfermitaKodo> add one?
<basajaun> syntax?
<MalfermitaKodo> just a sec
<MalfermitaKodo> This is what mine says: deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702.1)]/ hardy main restricted
<basajaun> ok thanks
 * MalfermitaKodo tried to upgrade alsa-utils and got an error during make: /bin/bash: xmlto: command not found
<basajaun> software sources  says installable from cd rom blabla but it still doesn work
<vidd> basajaun, then do this:
<vidd> get the .deb file and install it that way
<MalfermitaKodo> fooo!
<vidd> this is why i recommended wicd b4
<MalfermitaKodo> I just realized... why does my xubuntu say it is a 8.04?
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, the cd rom in your sources?
<MalfermitaKodo> yeah
<vidd> because that was the cd you installed from
<vidd> heh...mine says "dapper"
<vidd> (thats 6.06)
<MalfermitaKodo> ah
<vidd> the rest of your sources SHOULD say "intrepid"
<basajaun> but  vidd I can connect to the net from the other machine and therefore can not get the file unless I download apackage from ny macine
<vidd> you cant download the file, put it on a usb drive and bring it to the crippled machine?
<vidd> basajaun, belay that....
<vidd> how does that machine connect to the internet? wired or wireless?
<basajaun> the crippled one is on wireless mine is on wire
<vidd> basajaun, can you get that other machine wired?
<basajaun> I just need to find the package
<basajaun> but network manager will still be missing....even if I wire the poor thing
<vidd> basajaun, if you wire the poor thing, you hard-code it to connect
<MalfermitaKodo> fooooo!
<Slonkie> you can connect to the network trough terminal if you want
<MalfermitaKodo> and another failed dependency for compilation
 * MalfermitaKodo feels like in the 'good' old S.u.S.E. 6.0 era
<vidd> basajaun, does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like http://pastebin.com/d69c36dd2
<vidd> (on the crippled machine)
<MalfermitaKodo> bbl
<basajaun> Hard-code?
<basajaun> hell nothing works
<vidd> did you look at my link and compare your file to mine?
<MalfermitaKodo> <long string of ASCII characters>
<basajaun> just a min vidd
<MalfermitaKodo> alas, even upgrading alsa-util and alsa-lib didn't work
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, should got a ubuntu-based netbook from dell =]
<MalfermitaKodo> Dell? /me restrains self from comment
<vidd> have you considered restoring it, taking it back and getting a linux-freindly device? =]
<MalfermitaKodo> no, since I bought her in November
<MalfermitaKodo> and it ran Linux originally
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, if it ran linux originally...what's the issue?
<vidd> (or should i say WHICH linux did it run originally)
<MalfermitaKodo> This crappy restricted one... it didn't even let me use an acceptable terminal
<MalfermitaKodo> no idea how it is called
<MalfermitaKodo> I repressed every memory of the horrible 30 minutes with it which Xubuntu took to download
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, i KNOW this is going to sound evil and make you cringe....
<vidd> did the mic work then?
<MalfermitaKodo> I didn't try it
<MalfermitaKodo> I couldn't actually use that one well since all fonts were unreadably small
<MalfermitaKodo> (for a visually impaired Malfy)
<MalfermitaKodo> wait... let me get its installation CD
<vidd> did it come with a "restore" disk?
<th0r> can xfce display files that are saved on the desktop (in ~/Desktop)?
<vidd> th0r, of cource
<th0r> that is...can it display icons on the screen for them
<vidd> yes
<vidd> that is the default setting
<th0r> vidd: somehow I have lost that and would like to get it back. Any idea where I might have screwed it up?
<MalfermitaKodo> vidd: yes, but I can't seem to find it
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, try dl'ing it from thier site
<vidd> they might have some proprietary diver
<vidd> th0r, you have files located in /hom/[user]/Desktop and there are no icons on the screen?
<th0r> vidd: just found it....
<MalfermitaKodo> errr... but.... you do not want me to actually restore it?!?!?!
<th0r> vidd: under applications-settings-desktop...the icons tab.
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, no...if there is a custom proprietary driver, install JUST THE DRIVER
<vidd> th0r, so...to answer my question above....no?
<th0r> vidd: right...I had files in the Desktop folder but they did not show on the desktop.
<th0r> vidd: don't know how they got turned off....and searching google the past hour or so has been an exercise in frustration <smile>
<MalfermitaKodo> Okay, the Linux is called Linpus Lite
<th0r> vidd: I found how to turn on/off the trashbin, home, file system, but not the files in Desktop
<vidd> th0r, "rm ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/iconscreen0.rc"
<vidd> then log out (dont save settings) and log back in
<basajaun> vidd many thanks wired it connected downloaded and it connect you saved me from a spell in the dog house lol
<vidd> hehe...no problem
<basajaun> MalfermitaKodo, thanks
<basajaun> bye folks
<MalfermitaKodo> goodbye!
<vidd> basajaun, most times, eth0 is hard coded (like my pastebin) and is therefore not controled by NM at all
<MalfermitaKodo> gah! Can I please hunt down whoever designed the Linpus site and cut off his hands so he won't repeat his crimes?!
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, unfortunantly...NO...we need him to work on the new M$ Windows 7 site!
<vidd> =]
<MalfermitaKodo> :)
<MalfermitaKodo> lol*
<MalfermitaKodo> but... bad webdesigners sem to grow on trees
<vidd> no...there are not that many trees left anymore!
<MalfermitaKodo> good point
<MalfermitaKodo> well, I don't see anything about the drivers Linpus uses
<vidd> then you might need to restore it =[
<MalfermitaKodo> nooooooooooooooooo!
<vidd> wait...did you go to the limpus site? or to acer's site?!?
<MalfermitaKodo> Linpus
<vidd> no! go to ACER's site
<vidd> THEY would have the drivers
<MalfermitaKodo> no
<MalfermitaKodo> they just have flash
<MalfermitaKodo> seriously has no one ever heard of accessable websites anymore?
<vidd> mystery-meat navigation is all the rage now!
<MalfermitaKodo> I want my Web 0.7 back!
<MalfermitaKodo> Can't we uninvent flash and the IMG tag?!
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, which acer1?
<MalfermitaKodo> ZGS
<vidd> hrm...thats not an option
<MalfermitaKodo> that is what it says as model name on the backside of it
<MalfermitaKodo> 8.9" screen
<Slonkie> Isen't it just Acer Aspire One ?
<MalfermitaKodo> Slonkie: there are different versions
<Slonkie> oh sorry
<MalfermitaKodo> let me find the marketing term
<vidd> Slonkie, you made a funny! =]
<MalfermitaKodo> the model with 8.9" screen and 8 GB SSD
<vidd> hrm
<MalfermitaKodo> somewhat deprecated, I guess
<S0210> I put the "switch user" icon on the panel but the result is strange. If I change the user the hotkeys are dead... is it only in my case? Does anybody have similar problem?
<vidd> S0210, did you customize the hotkeys?
<MalfermitaKodo> I am actually considering to dis-upgrade
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, i would
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, 9.04 has better hardware support for newer equiptment
<MalfermitaKodo> *dist
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, i knew what ya ment =]
<MalfermitaKodo> and why does it tell me that a new distro called 8.10 is available... did I only dist-upgrade sydi, not her?!
<S0210> vidd: yes but not even Alt-F2 works...
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, sounds like you "dist-upgrade" b4....but did not system upgrade
<vidd> S0210, does alt-f2 work in 9.04?
<vidd> S0210, copy the .file to the new user, and see if that helps any
<S0210> vidd: I mean the don't work if I switch user2... but if I log out from user1 and log in to user2 then it's fine
<MalfermitaKodo> and in other news... apparently there is no agreed-on term for distribution in Esperanto
<vidd> then check launchpad to see if a bug is filed....
<vidd> if not, file one
<MalfermitaKodo> oh... and it tells me that I need much more diskspace for that
<MalfermitaKodo> :eep:
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, dunno
<vidd> but if your running hardy, you will want to upgrade twice
<MalfermitaKodo> I first need to free >1 GB diskspace
<MalfermitaKodo> :o
<S0210> re
<vidd> then check launchpad to see if a bug is filed....
<vidd> if not, file one
<vidd> S0210, ^^
<S0210> OK :-]
<vidd> this printing only 15 pages at a time is for the birds =\
<MalfermitaKodo> is there a way to deinstall all packages which were installed as dependency but are no longer used
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, yes
<vidd> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<MalfermitaKodo> ty!
<vidd> and if you want to remove application "foo", with its config files, and its dependencies, and thier config files....
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge foo
<vidd> woops
<vidd> replace "remove" with "autoremove"
<MalfermitaKodo> ah ty
<slow-motion> hi
<asdf-> hi
<asdf-> does xubuntu come in a server edition?
<asdf-> or should i just install ubuntu server edition and configure xfce as window manager?
<MalfermitaKodo> I have not heard of a Xubuntu server edition
<vidd> asdf-, all the *buntu's use ubuntu server as a server edition.....
<vidd> by default the server edition does not come with a window manager
<asdf-> vidd, thanks
<MalfermitaKodo> feep!
<MalfermitaKodo> this upgrade will take AGES!
<slow-motion> how can i remove my suspend and hybernate button from the logou-buttons screen
<slow-motion> ?
<cjones> what is the front end aduacious
<knome> audacious is a tool to edit audio files.
<cjones> what is the front end adacity
<MalfermitaKodo> slow-motion: My Xubuntu speaks Esperanto, but maybe I can help you
<knome> cjones, oh sorry, audacity was what it was called :P
<MalfermitaKodo> slow-motion: in 'all settings' there is an entry related to Session, righ?
<MalfermitaKodo> *right
<cjones> knome you confused me i am looking for the front on of the porgram formaly called xmms
<MalfermitaKodo> that is audacious
<MalfermitaKodo> audacity is unrelated
<cjones> whats the front end for it ?
<cjones> sorry i get them mixed up sometimes
<knome> "the front end" ?
<MalfermitaKodo> I think audacious IS the front end for mpg321 and related friends
<cjones> ok thanks
<slow-motion> MalfermitaKodo du bist deutscher oder?
<knome> slow-motion, english please.
<knome> slow-motion, deutsch in #ubuntu-de
<cjones> is there a way to play audatious from the termanal
<MalfermitaKodo> cjones: you can play mp3s via mpg321
<MalfermitaKodo> on the terminal
<MalfermitaKodo> or mp3blaster if you want something user-friendly
<cjones> MalfermitaKodo: mp3blaster is badass thanks verymuch
<MalfermitaKodo> np
<cjones> ok one last thing is there a plugin for lynx for https?
<MalfermitaKodo> I thought Lynx had it... lynx and links can be compiled with ssh support
<cjones> ok thamks
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm currently running vanilla ubuntu 8.04, if I go to xubuntu 9.04, will the lower requirements make my system appear /that/ much faster?
#xubuntu 2009-06-07
<owen1> i am installing xbuntu on old inpirion. it stuck at 'configuring apt', 'scanning the mirror'. any ideas?
<MalfermitaKodo> how old is the box?
<owen1> how to switch keyboard layout from terminal? setxkbmap works but arrow keys and others stops working when i run 'setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us'.
<Loren> hi
<Loren> I recently installed xubuntu 9.04 to my computer.
<Loren> for some reason the sound gets messed up when I reboot or go into hibernate.
<Loren> not sure if it should be running Alsa or OSS for the main driver, but it is on OSS, and the volume is very weak so I can hardly hear anything..
<MalfermitaKodo> what sound card?
<Loren> MalfermitaKodo, is the onboard sound card via 82xx or something
<Loren> I noticed this just recently happened when I tried to play a youtube video
<MalfermitaKodo> can you do an lspci
<Loren> http://pastebin.ca/1450275
<Loren> MalfermitaKodo, sorry for the hold up
<MalfermitaKodo> only a question of hors
<MalfermitaKodo> *hours
 * MalfermitaKodo is dist-upgrading a s***box
<Loren> yeah lol hopefully its an easy fix
<owen1> how to remove the top bar from xterm?
<Loren> use compiz fusion owen1
<Loren> lol
<Loren> overkill solution if you don't have it already
<Loren> other than that I don't know
<MalfermitaKodo> okay, FF crashed
<Loren> MalfermitaKodo, yours did ?
<MalfermitaKodo> I think other WMs can remove the title bar as well
<MalfermitaKodo> yes
<MalfermitaKodo> err no
<MalfermitaKodo> it was just slow
<MalfermitaKodo> Did I mention that this box is a s***box already?
<Loren> ahh .. I use an extension called "fasterfox", but you need "nightlytestertools" to use it.
<Loren> MalfermitaKodo, what are you running on ?
<MalfermitaKodo> a netbook
<Loren> also: nightlytestertools = nightly tester tools
<Loren> MalfermitaKodo, I just recently cleaned the cooling system on a 5 year old Sony Viao laptop
<MalfermitaKodo> Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10) <--- this is your soundcard
<Loren> 3ghz cpu and 512 mhz ram,
<Loren> the cpu went from running at 75-100% an average with only 1 program open (firefox)
<Loren> to near 0% average load
<MalfermitaKodo> hmm?
<MalfermitaKodo> it shouldn't be the issue here...
<Loren> its worth doing on old laptops, becuase some of them have a CPU clock speed regulator that decrease the freq. when the temperature increases
<Loren> and also shuts off the computer if it gets too hot
<Loren> anyways thats regarding your computer.
<Loren> I won't have that problem with mine I have a coolermaster tower lol
<MalfermitaKodo> I am searching on whether your card is fully supported
<Loren> ahh
<Loren> well
<MalfermitaKodo> it is only a question of BLOODY AGES!
<MalfermitaKodo> Pardon my British
<Loren> MalfermitaKodo, it was working 100% 10 minutes ago
<Loren> and thats after being used for around 3 weeks solid
<Loren> which is when  I installed Xubuntu
<MalfermitaKodo> it is messed up when rebooting as well?
<Loren> I will check, one second.
<anom01y> MalfermitaKodo,
<anom01y> I just rebooted, and alsa was not in the list in the mixer
<anom01y> neither was my soundcard
<MalfermitaKodo> eeeeeep
<MalfermitaKodo> can you manually start Alsa
<MalfermitaKodo> ie: is it a configuration effup or an alsa effup
<anom01y> I just ran "sudo alsa reload" in xterm
<MalfermitaKodo> yes?
<anom01y> the mixer is the same as before
<anom01y> xfce4-mixer
<anom01y> doesnt show my soundcard
<MalfermitaKodo> it shows any soundcard?
<anom01y> yeah it shows a realtekALC888 soundcard,
<MalfermitaKodo> and did you get an error message?
<anom01y> that may be fore the tv tuner card I have
<anom01y> MalfermitaKodo, warnings
<MalfermitaKodo> can you pastebin them?
<anom01y> http://pastebin.ca/1450287
<anom01y> MalfermitaKodo,
<MalfermitaKodo> I do not see that the correct module is being loaded
<anom01y> MalfermitaKodo, btw that file exists, oss-compat..
<MalfermitaKodo> well, yes, it tells you that it is deprecated
<anom01y> hmm what does that mean ?
<MalfermitaKodo> outdated, won't work in future versions
<anom01y> MalfermitaKodo, so it doesnt use the old one ?
<MalfermitaKodo> it probably does use it
<anom01y> could doing an update delete that working alsa that  I already had ?
<anom01y> is it a package that I need to install ?
<MalfermitaKodo> did you update your kernel and/or alsa?
<anom01y> well, I update all the time, and I recently upgraded to xfce 4.6.1, (from 4.6.0)
<anom01y> but that upgrade didn't break anything which was a week ago
<MalfermitaKodo> Sorry, I think I can't help you atm
<MalfermitaKodo> too late for Malfies
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> well thanks for your help
<anom01y> anywhere I can start looking ?
<anom01y> or what I could try ?
<anom01y> I bet you if I installed my old xubuntu 9.04 cd from scratch my sound would work
<anom01y> until I upgrade
<anom01y> ahh well
<MalfermitaKodo> you should google for your model and alsa
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> thanks
<sml1226> anybody know how to enable the scroll wheel  on my mouse? xev says nothing when I scroll on the box. I heard a fix for a ps2 mouse but this USB mouse will not work with that fix
<sml1226> also why does it require a password when I am opening gparted?
<sml1226> Installed after xubuntu because ps3 version does not come with it preinstalled
<anom01y> how do I hibernate my computer ?
<sml1226> thats another thing, my usb ports will not keep the power on when I sleep on my PC
<sml1226> anom01y when you select quit from the xfce menu hibernate should be an option.
<anom01y> I have no quit in the menu, just log out
<anom01y> for some reason my alsa completely died, nothing will restore it,
<anom01y> I've tried logging out, reinstalling alsa-base,
<anom01y> nm I got it
<anom01y> sorry
<sml1226> so no hibernate still?
<sml1226> what ver of xubu?
<sml1226> 8.04 I know how to fix that no quit problem but haven't figured it out on my 9.04 yet
<sml1226> Anybody know how to fix scroll wheel, password on gparted, or no power to usb while sleeping?
<sml1226> anom01y get hibernate working?
<anom01y> sml1226, no
<sml1226> what version of Xubuntu are you running?
<anom01y> I think it already automatically hibernates if I let it sit 5 minutes
<anom01y> 9.04
<sml1226> I didn't thing you could set hibernate that fast
<sml1226> I thought minimum was like 30 mins
<anom01y> where is the settings for this ?
<sml1226> looking for it now
<anom01y> power settings
<anom01y> sml1226,
<sml1226> in power management if gives sleep timer option but I think there is a hibernate option also somewhere else
<sml1226> anom01y is xfce menu on your panel?
<sml1226> if not add it, if so right click and select properties then click the "Use default desktop menu file" radio button. Then open the menu and tell me if quit is on it.
<anom01y> sml1226, it is, but it doesnt show "quit", just "log out"
<sml1226> anom01y oh well duh log out is right. Click it and a menu should come up. Hibernate is an option if this works properly
<sml1226> I had my old menu in mind when saying it the first time, it said "Quit" and brought up that menu
<japnix> is there a way to enable wireless on boot and not after i log in?
<ron_o> japnix, >> system > services should do it
<sml1226> scroll wheel fix anybody?
<ron_o> xorg.conf
<sml1226> ok so what do I edit in it to get a usb mouse to work?
<ron_o> it should work automatically, but xorg.conf should handle all that.
<ron_o> all my usb mice work just fine.
<ron_o> even my logitech ball mouse I just got.
<ron_o> after you plug in your usb mouse, restart or check #dmesg | tail to see if it's recognized.
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi xubuntuistoj!
<tekk> hey guys, is there a msrdp server i can run on xubuntu so i can connect using mstsc rather than vnc?
<sml1226> ron_o I have never had success with this mouse's wheel and linux. Do you know why gparted asks for a password while opening?
<MalfermitaKodo> sml1226: because you are not root?
<sml1226> Just wondering which is newer P4 M or P M mobile cpu?
<sml1226> MalfermitaKodo It doesn't ask me on my pc but it does on my ps3
<MalfermitaKodo> how do you start it both times?
<ron_o> gparted needs root access and you can run a GUI with root with the command $gksu <command>
<sml1226> open through the xfce menu in both of them
<sml1226> I added gparted after xubu was installed on my ps3 but it was preinstalled on my pc
<MalfermitaKodo> weird
<MalfermitaKodo> Talking about weird
<sml1226> know how to make it not ask me?
<MalfermitaKodo> I had a perfectly good configuration of my trackball in 8.04... now after an upgrade and a reboot, it is gone, commented out in the xorg.conf and it says HAL would take care of it
<sml1226> for a password
<MalfermitaKodo> sml1226: log in as root?
<MalfermitaKodo> now? I do not want a homicidal AI to control my trackball!
<sml1226> I don't have to do that in 8.04 on my pc so why here?
<MalfermitaKodo> you probably have to there as well, gksu just remembered your session
<MalfermitaKodo> otherwise, file a bug
<sml1226> never had to do it there. devs of PS3 version are lazy!
<sml1226> So many bugs that are extremely common
<MalfermitaKodo> Security conscious != lazy
<sml1226> Thunar did not work at all in 8.10 on any ps3, not just my crappy cds like I thought
 * MalfermitaKodo passes out now
<MalfermitaKodo> gn!
<sml1226> hfs+ format? how can I add compatibility for writing to that format?
<sml1226> and formatting to it
<Salix_> How to change list of buttons/options of the shutdown dialouge? Currently it offers hibernate/logout/shutdown/etc. but I want to remove hibernate...
<Salix_> where do I find the xfce4-session settings?
<pteague> i lost my panels... suggestions for getting them back?
<MikeChelen> Salix_, app > system > login window?
<MikeChelen> pteague, right click desktop, apps > settings > panel
<pteague> if i'm mostly using kde apps under xfce like konqueror & kate... & i can't even think of any gnome apps i'm using...  on the session and startup -> advanced tab -> compatibility section ... should i make any changes to that? or is that in regards to gdm/kdm ?
<MikeChelen> if you are using kde apps i guess it might help to enable
<MikeChelen> likewise if you don't run any gnome apps maybe that could be disabled, although i don't think it really uses alot of resources
<Salix_> pteague: Alt-F2 and then xfce4-panel
<Salix_> MikeChelen: the login window does not allow to modify the loug out button preerences
<Salix_> MikeChelen: (at least I dont't know how) :-]
<MikeChelen> Salix_, what do you want to change about it?
<Salix_> How to change list of buttons/options of the shutdown dialouge? Currently it offers hibernate/logout/shutdown/etc. but I want to remove hibernate...
<Salix_> I think it is xfce4-session realted. Isn't it?
<Salix_> {:-.
<MikeChelen> oh hmm, im not sure how to change those buttons
<MikeChelen> in settings > power management it's possible to set the power button to cause suspend instead of hibernate
<pteague> are you talking about in the panel? or the popup when you quit?
<Salix_> pteague: my problem is the popup when I quit; your solution is Alt-F2 and then typing xfce4-panel
<Salix_> if you are asking me... :-)
<pteague> yeah, i got the xfce4-panel :)  just couldn't remember what it was called...  & i have a hard time remember alt+f2 - it's a memory fragment from windows & i've been running consecutive 0s & 1s over that part of my memory for a while ;)
<pteague> geeze, i'm really hating kde4 crap & i currently don't have time to mess with trying to set up kde3 stuff
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi xubuntuistoj
<MalfermitaKodo> What in Tux's name is HAL and why should it be in charge of my system after the 2001 disaster?
<vinnl> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<MalfermitaKodo> oh... I only remembered it from 2001
<vinnl> :P
<MalfermitaKodo> Seriously, when I saw in the new xorg.conf that things I need have been commented out and it says they are managed by HAL I freaked out
<MalfermitaKodo> Shouldn't the link in that trigger go to HAL_(Software) ?
<vinnl> Yeah I guess that would be better, no idea how to do that though
<MalfermitaKodo> okay, do you know where I can read up on HAL and make it fully support my trackball again?
<vinnl> Sorry, no idea
<MalfermitaKodo> For foo's sake!
<MalfermitaKodo> why does apt-get hold back the packages, I want NOT to be held back
<MalfermitaKodo> and what can I do against that effing foo?
<Araneidae> Is it possible to add gnome applets to the xfce bar?
<MalfermitaKodo> Sorry, can anyone here help me to upgrade the kernel? it says that the old version of linux-generic is kept back
<brodsta> Hi, I'm trying to change the default terminal to gnome-terminal, and have done so with update-alternatives, but using a panel launcher with "Run in terminal" still starts in xfce4-terminal.  Anyone able to help?
<knome> brodsta, see settings -> preferred applications -> tab "utilities"
<brodsta> Ah, thank you very much
<Araneidae> Is it possible to add an applet written for gnome to the panel?
<knome> Araneidae, add xfapplet first and then add the gnome applet into it.
<Araneidae> The applet I want to install doesn't appear in the "Add New Items" list, which is hardly surprising ...
<Araneidae> xfapplet?  Ok, I'll see what that is...
<Araneidae> Aha!  Thanks.
<Araneidae> Oh, that's excellent.  Really nice and simple
<knome> of course.
<Araneidae> Do you if it's possible to tell xfce not to decorate a window of my choice?
<Araneidae> I can see that apps can ask not to be decorated, but if the app doesn't ask I'd love to tell xfce: leave this one bare, please.
<knome> no, not window-specific. but you can run some apps without window borders (it's their feature then)
<Araneidae> Yes, it's under the control of the app.
<knome> yeah.
<Araneidae> So if the app doesn't offer the feature, I guess I'm out of luck :(
<knome> which apps are you talking about?
<Araneidae> Well... hmm... actually, I'd *really* like to lose all my window decorations across the board (but then I'd need, at least, a "kill this window" button, and some way of tracking focus)
<Araneidae> However, there's a game which doesn't run in the right place full screen, and runs windowed with decorations (UT2004)
<knome> the button is doable
<knome> do you run that under wine?
<Araneidae> If I could run that undecorated (and I guess push the panel away while it's running) that would solve my problem there
<knome> or does it work ootb
<Araneidae> No, that one is native
<knome> okay
<knome> why can't it run fullscreen?
<Araneidae> Seems to have a problem full screen under NVIDIA -- worked ok with ATI, but alas I'm having to abandon ATI for now.
<Araneidae> It plonks itself between my two monitors
<knome> a-ha!
<Araneidae> Stupid thing.
<knome> you can disable the other monitor while playing the game
<knome> and that way you could play it fullscreen
<knome> is that a bad solution?
<Araneidae> Ah.  That's a thought.
<knome> at least it would work.
<Araneidae> I suppose I'd have to do that through the nvidia control panel?
<knome> yes, through nvidia-settings
<knome> but you can add a mode with those settings there and just switch
<Araneidae> Cool.  Is that pretty easy?  (`nvidia-settings --help` looks pretty detailed)
<Araneidae> Think that would solve that problem
<knome> run the app with sudo and look at the gui ;)
<knome> hmm, i'm not actually sure if it gives you possibility to save modes anymore
<knome> but anyway, just go to the second item and disable your other screen
<knome> "resolution: off"
<Araneidae> Cheers!  I'll try that
<knome> np
<Madcyclist> hi
<knome> !hi | Madcyclist
<ubottu> Madcyclist: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Madcyclist> cheers, i'm new to Ubuntu, looking for some assistance :-D
<knome> if you need help with Ubuntu, not Xubuntu, i suggest you should also look at #ubuntu
<Madcyclist> ok tah I'll try there then, thanks
<knome> though they have a lot in common so free to ask here as well.
<knome> but there's more people available there
<Madcyclist> i'll give it a go then, i've installed Adobe Air but unable to install TweetDeck
<Madcyclist> nevermind knome, I'll give #ubuntu a go
<vidd> ive upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and the system freezes during boot....
<vidd> ive restarted and selected the older kernel and it boots properly....
<vidd> any suggestions?
<Araneidae> Graphics card trouble, do you think?  Could be
<vidd> i doubt graphix
<vidd> the progress bar only gets maybe 1/5th of the way across b4 it freezes
<Araneidae> Ah, that's not too promising.
<vidd> and wouldnt graphix fail with the older kernel as well?
<Araneidae> If you could turn the console output on perhaps that would tell you something useful
<vidd> there is a log file somewhere...
<vidd> just dont know where and which one =\
<vidd> well...the only difference (that i can tell) is the kernel version....
<vidd> 2.6.27-14 boots, 2.6.28-11 does not
<vidd> and i cant find any log files that refence the .28-11 kernel to see where it fails
<rgnr> how do i know if compiz enabled?
<vidd> do you have the special effects?
<rgnr> nope
<vidd> did you install compiz?
<cody-somerville> rgnr, If you don't think compiz is running, it probably isn't. However, if you're wanting to know for sure then you could use a command like pidof. For example, if compiz is running then 'pidof compiz.real' will probably write out a number. If it isn't, then it'll write out nothing.
<cody-somerville> rgnr, You can also just open the system monitor from Applications > System and look in the "Processes" tab.
<vidd> \0. cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Hi vidd :)
<vidd> did you see my ? earlier?
<rgnr> 10x cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> vidd, Must not have. What was your was question?
<vidd> i upgraded from 8.10-9.04, and the new kernel freezes, the old works fine
<vidd> so i have to select the old kernel in grub to boot
<vidd> when i did a clean install on that machine, it also freezes
<vidd> any suggestion?
<cody-somerville> vidd, What kernel do you have installed for 9.04?
<cody-somerville> ie. what variant, what version exactly, etc.
<vidd> 2.6.28-11
<vidd> generic 32 bit
<cody-somerville> vidd, Do you want to be adventurous and see if maybe Karmic will boot?
<vidd> hehe...funny you should say that....im upgrading now =]
<vidd> i figured it cant HURT any
<vidd> i see karmic is using kernel 2.6.30
<S0210> The font size of the menu of one application (Thunderbird) is smaller than the font size set generally... Anything to check?
<vidd> but i cant file a bug if i can find the logs showing the failure
<vidd> S0210, you might want to check the settings of that app
<S0210> vidd: I did
<S0210> vidd: Could find the reason
<vidd> but most apps get the font size of thier menu system from the underlying stsem....so its probably just an optical illution
<S0210> ?
<S0210> vidd: How do I make sure that Thunderbird does get the font size from the underlying system?
<vidd> thunderbird's menu font size is set by your desktop manager...not thunderbird
<S0210> vidd: what does it mean? should I take a picture to show that the font size of Firefox and Thunderbird are different?
<vidd> S0210, if you change the font size in your system, you should see a corilating change in thunderbird
<vidd> firefox has a setting that will allow you to customize it to NOT use the settings from your desktop
<vidd> S0210, it is rude to PM someone without asking permission
<vidd> and I dont have the bandwith or the system resources to RD anywhere
<S0210> vidd: sorry vidd, I didn't mean to hurt you with my PM
<S0210> vidd: OK
<vidd> you didnt hurt me any
<vidd> just a frendly head's up
<vidd> S0210, did you change your system settings to see if thunderbird changed as well?
<S0210> vidd: strange anyway because firefox font size changes immediately as I change the font size of the underlying system
<vidd> and thunderbird?
<S0210> vidd: actually Thunderbird also changes.. {:-/
<S0210> vidd: but ff->12->14 tb->10->12
<S0210> vidd: I1m not sure about the px but something like that
<vidd> S0210, you sure its not just an optical illusion?
<S0210> vidd: yes
<vidd> and how does thunderbird compare to....say...xchat?
<S0210> vidd: "The font size of the menu of one application (Thunderbird) is smaller than the font size set generally" as I wrote in my first msg.
<S0210> vidd: so in short Thunderbird fonts are smaller
<vidd> i think its the same size, it just seams smaller
<vidd> since you can over-ride the system settings in firefox and not thunderbird....
<S0210> vidd: don't ask me again if it is and illusion because that would be really rude!
<vidd> if the sizes there are different, its because firefox is modified, not thunderbird
<vidd> i asked you to preform a simple test, and you implied i had no clue what i was doing
<vidd> short of having you do a screen shot and measuring the pixels in gimp
<vidd> actually....thats not a bad idea
<S0210> vidd: my I PM you to find a way of showing you a picture?
<S0210> may
<vidd> no....
<S0210> vidd: would you please suggest me a way to show you the picture?
<vidd> but post the pic on a site and post the link here
<vidd> !picture
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picture
<vidd> hey knome where do you paste pics?
<S0210> vidd: http://157.181.67.225/salix/xxx.png
<vidd> S0210, dunno...the lines on the panels seem to line up perfectly to me =\
<S0210> vidd: take ruler
<S0210> a
<vidd> the letters on firefox are bold print, and the ones on thunderbird are not bold...
<vidd> so the spacing is different
<vidd> but the size of the menu bar looks identical on this POS monitor with this junk display adaptor im using
<S0210> vidd: hmm...
<vidd> do you see that the menu bar on both apps are the same size (if you ignore the letters)
<S0210> vidd: I think I see what you mean
<vidd> if the menu bars are the same size, then they are using the same font-size
<S0210> vidd: but aren't the menu size is based on the size of the letters? {:-.
<vidd> yes...exactly
<S0210> vidd: but the letters are definately not the same size
<S0210> vidd: I think I have to give it up now... by daugthers are here. Thanks for the effort...
<vidd> one is bold brint (looks bigger) and one is not (looks smaller)
<S0210> vidd: I don't think so... I have to go now. Thanks again!
<S0210> bye
<vidd> damit!
<vidd> all he needs to do is add "!important" to one line in his thunderbird config file
<sml1226> can xfce give a preview of the image as the icon on the desktop like in gnome?
<cody-somerville> I don't think it can
<sml1226> ok me either just wondering
<sml1226> Gnome is too slow but that is 1 thing I like about it
<sml1226> (on my machine)
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi
 * MalfermitaKodo seriously effed up her system :/
<cody-somerville> MalfermitaKodo, whats wrong with it? :(
<MalfermitaKodo> I upgraded her from 8.04 to 9.04 to hope that the internal mic would work. Now the trackball does no longer work well, the network is sporadic and still no internal mic
<vidd> did you  do a direct upgrade form 8.04 - 9.04, or did you upgrade from 8.04-8.10-9.04?
<MalfermitaKodo> the latter
<cody-somerville> MalfermitaKodo, Are you sure the upgrade is 100% complete?
<cody-somerville> ie. There isn't any unconfigured/broken packages, packages held back, etc. ?
<MalfermitaKodo> it said that it is finshed and wanted to reboot, three packages were held back but I delt with them
<MalfermitaKodo> *dealt
<MalfermitaKodo> the trackball issue stems from HAL. But I have no idea how to give HAL the options, I gave Xorg
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, try this:
<vidd> wait...i lost the link....
<vidd> basically, tell apt to re-install hal;
<MalfermitaKodo> 7me has to deal with grub atm
<cody-somerville> MalfermitaKodo, What kind of trackball do you have?
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, how so with "taking care of grub"?
<vidd> apt-get --reinstall install hal
<MalfermitaKodo> vidd: it boots a hackish kernel I needed for 8.04 per default
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, and b4 you start yanking kernels from grub, try re-booting into the older version of the kernel to see if that brings the trackball back
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, so you haked the kernel for 8.04 to work....did you make the same "hacks" to the 9.04 kernel?
<MalfermitaKodo> no, it actually booted
<MalfermitaKodo> after one upgrade in 8.04 it no longer did, thus keeping me at version $ancient
<vidd> try booting your old hacked kernel....
<vidd> see if your stuff works
<MalfermitaKodo> didn't
<MalfermitaKodo> the new one actually works better
<vidd> so even booting into the old kernel (with the old drivers etc still intact) the stuff stopped working?
<managica1> is xarchiver just an xfce modded xarchive? What is the difference between the two very similar apps "xarchive" and "xarchiver"?
<MalfermitaKodo> yeah, because if fooed up madwifi
<MalfermitaKodo> brb, edited the menu.lst, need to test it
<MalfermitaKodo> reeeeee
<MalfermitaKodo> okay, this kernel sees my wireless network
<handjob> hi all.linux noob here.i just instaled xubuntu hh.i installed drivers, updated the system and everything is ok except there is no sound.i have to sound cards on bord some integrated crap and sound blaster live.i get the impresion that everything is good in alsamixer.what can be wrong?
<MalfermitaKodo> vidd: I got the message 'Reinstallation of hal is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.'
<cody-somerville> handjob, What version of Xubuntu did you install?
<handjob> hh (hardy) 8.04
<cody-somerville> handjob, Can you run this script and paste the URL it gives you back into the channel? http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<handjob> sure can
<handjob> brb
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, dunno then
<cody-somerville> MalfermitaKodo, What issue are you working on right now?
<handjob> ah btw do i need to run it with sudo?
<vidd> handjob, its a web site
<MalfermitaKodo> I was reading the wiki page on my system
<cody-somerville> handjob, I don't believe so.
<vidd> you dl the script and it just reads...so no, you dont need sudo
<vidd> its pretty cool
<Tuxedo> hello everyone here
<vidd> hello Tuxedo
<Tuxedo> Hello vidd
<cody-somerville> Hi
<MalfermitaKodo> hi Tux(edo)
<Tuxedo> How can I install flashplayer nonfree?
<Tuxedo> Hello Cody
<cody-somerville> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<handjob> ﻿﻿http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d6541fb8f
<Tuxedo> but, here in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Tuxedo, Same way
<vidd> Tuxedo, SUDO APT-GET INSTALL FLASHPLUGIN-NONFREE
<vidd> sorry for the caps
<vidd> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Tuxedo> is it some tutorial about a xubuntu, install all codecs, java, etc?
<cody-somerville> Tuxedo, yes
<cody-somerville> !restricted | Tuxedo
<ubottu> Tuxedo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vidd> Tuxedo, or, if you just want flash, run the command i stated earlier
<Tuxedo> ok!!!, It's working now
<vidd> cool
<Tuxedo> I seen xubuntu is more light than the other desktop manager
<Tuxedo> and fast, very fast
<cody-somerville> :)
<handjob> cody-somerville: i got this http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d306a26f0 and i don't quite knew how to check results ; S
<MalfermitaKodo> foo!
<MalfermitaKodo> I think the guide is too GNOME specific :(
<cody-somerville> handjob, run it with --pastebin
<handjob> cody-somerville: ﻿ http://pastebin.ca/1450916 ^^ thx for explaining
<cody-somerville> handjob, What is the output of cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<MalfermitaKodo> oh great! sound WORKS!
<handjob> cody-somerville: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d56c69760
<cody-somerville> handjob, What sond card you plugged into?
<handjob> cody-somerville: sound blaster.are you suggesting that banto is using the other one as a default?
<cody-somerville> handjob, The intel card is card0
<handjob> ...
<handjob> ah thank you.
<cody-somerville> and card0 is the default
<cody-somerville> So to fix this
<handjob> yes?
<cody-somerville> handjob, Can you pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<cody-somerville> If the intel card is built in btw, the easiest option might be to disable it in the bios if you can
<handjob> cody-somerville: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d49783314. well i am not sure about the archaic bios but i can try
<cody-somerville> handjob, Otherwise, I think adding the following to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base might do the trick: options snd_intel8x0 index=1
<handjob> thank you for your time and your wisdom sir <3.
<MalfermitaKodo> has anyone here a black belt in network manager foo or many plusses against config issues relating to networks?
<cody-somerville> MalfermitaKodo, no
<cody-somerville> :P
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, i dabble in NM-foo
<vidd> what is the issue?
<MalfermitaKodo> I want to re-create the settings I had on 8.04, where I could connect to DSL (via command line), to the campus Wifi (works alsready on 9.04) & VPN and to my parents setup
<MalfermitaKodo> the latter one works with prayer and DHCP
<vidd> so the campus wifi works
<MalfermitaKodo> the network manager seems to be completely unaware of eth0
<MalfermitaKodo> yes
<vidd> oh...so the only problem you have is that NM does not see eth0?
<MalfermitaKodo> yes. I can get online via DSL with sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo pon dsl-provider
<vidd> this is common.... wired ethernet is set up during install
<MalfermitaKodo> I didn't install but upgrade to it. and in 8.10 it worked
<vidd> to get NM to "see" it, you have to modify your /etc/network/interfaces so that the only settings not commented out (line begins with # is commented out) refer to "lo"
<MalfermitaKodo> k
<vidd> in 8.04 (maybe .10...dunno, i yanked NM out a long time ago) NM read your interfaces file....in 9.04, it auto-configures what interfaces does not
<vidd> this is why, for example, if yoiu add a second lan card to your system, NM will see it and configure it, and not the original
<MalfermitaKodo> okay, #-ed the lines
<MalfermitaKodo> everything except the 2 lines refering to lo
<vidd> now run the following command (you will lose internet on that machine)
<vidd> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MalfermitaKodo> okay, then bbl
<vidd> then log out of the desktop and log back in
<MalfermitaKodo> thank you very much, vidd !
<vidd> happy to help
<mnemoc> hi, I reinstgalled upgrading from 8.10+4.6 to 9.04 (feels nicer!) but now pidgin doesn't show itself up there next to NM, and idea what am I missing?
 * vidd knows entirely too much about that tiny app he hates so much!
<MalfermitaKodo> heh
<MalfermitaKodo> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<mnemoc> s/and/any/
<vidd> mnemoc, thats actually a setting in pidgin
<vidd> in pidgin ctrl+p to load preferences
<mnemoc> i'm there, haven't find it yet :\
<vidd> then set "Show system tray icon" to "always"
<mnemoc> found, thanks! crappy translation :(
<vidd> kk
<MalfermitaKodo> Would an entry in xorg.conf override HAL's settings?
<vidd> file a bug against the translation!
<mnemoc> vidd: good idea :)
<vidd> =]
<vidd> they cant fix it if they dont know its broke!
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, in THEORY yes
<MalfermitaKodo> hmm worth a try!
<vidd> but you would be better off putting the custom stuff in the .local files
<MalfermitaKodo> .local?
<vidd> and if you want them universal, set up the skeleten user account (the settings that the create user tool uses as a template) to pull the files up and auto-add them to new accounts
<MalfermitaKodo> My google-skills found nothing on how to setup these
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, yes...the hidden files in your home directory (start with "."
<vidd> your google-fu needs training =]
<MalfermitaKodo> well, I know that. I am a former Gentooisto
<MalfermitaKodo> I however do not know the syntax, which they want
<vidd> one sec
<vidd> my system is anchient, so everything is slow to load
<vidd> i believe you place xorg complient code into a file called .xsession
<MalfermitaKodo> xorg complient?
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, well...yes...the same lines you would set in xorg.conf
<MalfermitaKodo> ah, then I understood you correctly
<vidd> but ~/.xsession is not the correct files
<vidd> let me find the correct file to edit
<vidd> what kind of stuff will you be setting?
<MalfermitaKodo> how the buttons of the trackball work
<MalfermitaKodo> I want to use middle-click and move for scrollage again
<vidd> so....the "mouse" settings in the settings app does not work for you?
<MalfermitaKodo> nope
<MalfermitaKodo> it is painfully insufficient
<vidd> dunno....works great for me
<vidd> MalfermitaKodo, sorry...i cant find the file name you would set up
<MalfermitaKodo> eep
<MalfermitaKodo> okay, I will try the xorg.conf
<vidd> good luck
<MalfermitaKodo> ty
<MalfermitaKodo> brb
<MalfermitaKodo> alas no success!
<MalfermitaKodo> I think I was successful
<MalfermitaKodo> bbl
<MalfermitaKodo> it works!
<MalfermitaKodo> thank y'all for putting up with me!
<jreyes33> hello
<jreyes33> I'm having trouble with xubuntu, it's not booting right
<Roybot> One shell i access is using a grsec kernel. But how can i find out what os it uses?
<max_> hi
<vidd> !hi | max_
<ubottu> max_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vidd> Roybot, should it matter?
<Roybot> Im just curious
<TheSheep> uname -a
<Roybot> thats what gives me the linux.2.6.blabla.grsec
<th0r> is there a way to get network manager to NOT save every single wifi I try to connect to?
<vidd> th0r, no
<vidd> th0r, but if its any consolation, windows and mac cant do that either =]
<th0r> vidd: how about a way to make it mark the saved configs to NOT autoconnect? I travel a lot and hate to see a list of hubs that are not HERE and that nm will be searching for to try to auto connect
<vidd> th0r, did you edit the individual connections to noauto-connect?
<vidd> (its difficult for me to be sure....i use wicd as my wifi manager)
<vidd> th0r, perhaps you should try it out
<th0r> vidd: yes, I edited the individual connections, but would like to find a way to set it up to do that automatically
<th0r> vidd: I tried wicd and it won't recognize the external usb wifi I use on the boat....that one uses ndiswrapper for the drivers
<vidd> th0r, then i dont know what to say
<vidd> (except, perhaps, dont use ndiswrapper)
<vidd> what chip-set is that usb wifi?
<th0r> vidd: if I recall correctly it is a broadcom chipset
<vidd> th0r, if its a bcm43xx chipset, its easy as all-get-out to set up
<th0r> vidd: the available drivers on the net don't support the specific chipset in the adapter.
<vidd> th0r, if you can get that plugged up and im around, i woul very much like to assist you with it
<th0r> vidd: I am ashore now and the adapter is on the boat. From here (Deltaville VA) I don't think I can get to the wifi system from the boat.
<vidd> now im confused....
<th0r> vidd: the hardships of spending one's life afloat <smile>
<vidd> so you have one network adaptor that you use on land, and a seperate physical piece of hardware to connect at sea?
<th0r> vidd: close. I have an internal wifi card that I am using now sitting in the marina lounge. I have a usb wifi adapter that I can set outside the cabin when I am on the boat so it reaches a little further than the internal one.
<th0r> vidd: I didn't bring the external adapter with me now as I knew I would be able to get online with th einternal card
<vidd> so you have a wifi booster?
<vidd> i think i understand....
<th0r> vidd: it isn't actually a booster, just an external that I can set outside. An engenius adapter
<vidd> the interal has low range, but works out-the-box
<vidd> the usb is a wifi card, like the internal, just with a longer range
<vidd> yes? no?
<th0r> vidd: right (sorry had to run outside as some kids were trying to make off with my dog)
<vidd> thats ok
<vidd> (the taking a while...not the kids taking off with your dog!)
<th0r> vidd: the internal worked out of the box with jaunty, but the external only worked with ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper was a last ditch effort after trying to get the internet drivers working
<vidd> th0r, did the "internet drivers" tell you to install b43 drivers?
<th0r> vidd: I may have the two chipsets confused. one is broadcom and the other is atheros...the external may be the atheros chipset. Trying to find out now...but not having much luck (too busy watching those darn kids)
<vidd> th0r, lspci will tell you
<th0r> vidd: ok, just found it. The INTERNAL is a broadcom 43xx....ran out of the box. That means the external is an Atheros and needs ndiswrapper
<th0r> I knew I had that info somewhere
<vidd> b43 wont work "out of the box
<vidd> you have to download the fwcutter
<vidd> and that crap never works
<th0r> vidd: honest to god....it worked with the live cd and when I installed and booted off the drive...no problems whatsoever
<vidd> which is why i have the cood firmware on my site
<th0r> hwinfo lists the following....pci.product = 'BCM4312 802.11b/g'
<th0r> vidd: I was really surprised when it worked, but I wasn't going to argue!
<vidd> hrm
<th0r> vidd: running an Acer Extensa 4420 with jaunty.
<vidd> atheros is a big-time "always works" with linux...so idk
<th0r> vidd: that is what I thought....I thought maybe I was having a senior moment....the broadcom worked and the atheros didn't....very confusing!
<vidd> well...i dont know what to say
<vidd> but do you right-click or left-click to see the available networks?
<th0r> vidd: I know what you mean....but that is the magic of linux...learn something new every day <smile>
<vidd> (moving on to your ACTUAL issue....)
<th0r> vidd: I left click on the nm icon to see the list of networks. IF I have the usb wifi plugged in I see two lists. The internal card sees SOME of the networks that the external sees
<vidd> ok, so you should be able to select the desired network from there
<vidd> and you should disable the internal while you are using the external
<th0r> vidd:I have tried to disable the internal but can't figure out how. If I use the hw switch it turns off all wifi, not just the internal card.
<th0r> vidd: the issue is that as I travel, if I don't constantly delete the old wifi hubs, I will end up with a huge list of networks I have connected to, and they will all be marked autoconnect
<vidd> now this is where wicd kicks the crap out of NM
<th0r> vidd: now so long as they are unique network names that is OK. But what about names like 'linksys' and 'netgear'....if I use it once I am now going to always try to use it
<th0r> vidd: I agree...if wicd had recognized the external wifi I would have kept it and dumped nm in a heartbeat
<vidd> th0r, these networks are id'd by mac address, not by essid
<th0r> vidd: but the list shows them by name
<vidd> nm should only show a list (when you left-click) of the networks in range
<vidd> (remember...i dont actually use it)
<vidd> if it does show networks tha are not in range, then i can see the problem
<th0r> vidd: yes, but if you right click and choose edit connections it shows EVERY wifi I have ever connected to
<th0r> vidd: and every one of them is marked autoconnect
<vidd> well....yeah
<vidd> set them to manual
<vidd> or delete them
<vidd> mac and m$ do the same thing
<th0r> vidd: left click shows the wifi hubs it sees now, right click shows all the hubs it has ever connected to, and all marked autoconnect unless I edit them or delete them
<th0r> vidd: so I guess I will have to make it a habit of editing each one so they don't autoconnect
<vidd> yes
<th0r> sure would like to see that as a preference setting
<vidd> im sure if you crack the case on the source, you can see where the "AUTOCONNECT=YES" setting is and change it
<th0r> I have searched the web and found a number of people asking the same question....so apparently it is a concern to more than just me. I have considered going to the source and recompiling...if I get somewhere I have daily access to the web I might do that (leaving in the morning for St Mary's....then on to Solomons...."I',m a traveling man....made a lot of stops....."
<th0r> vidd: just downloaded the source....trying to find the autoconnect default now (been too many years since I programmed <smile>)
<vidd> i hear ya!
<vidd> th0r, pastebin me the output of "nm-tool"
<th0r> vidd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190474/
<th0r> vidd: going to have to do a script to find that autoconnect setting in the source code...it isn't in the system-settings like I thought it would be.
<vidd> yeah...you might want to review the code for wicd too
<vidd> ill brb
<th0r> vidd: don't have much time left to play with this...only found the following one line about autoconnect in src/nm-device-wifi.c
<th0r> vidd: if (!nm_setting_connection_get_autoconnect (s_con))
<th0r> will play with it as time permits. Thanks for letting me bounce some ideas off you
<Procrasticus> Hey people, in a bit of a spot concerning an extremely old video card and Xubuntu. Anybody think they can help?
<durt> Procrasticus, just ask the question.
<Procrasticus> Well, alright. I suppose I was prefacing myself in the event nobody was even around. Anyhoo, I've got a Cirrus Logic GD 5446 video board in this really old computer, and I'd like to get a driver for it. So far, though, I haven't been able to find one--I tried google and the ubuntu forums, and I just can't come up with a driver.
<Procrasticus> If a driver specific for this card is unavailable, are there any alternatives I can try to use?
<cody-somerville> Procrasticus, Linux isn't like Windows
<Procrasticus> Boy do I know that
<cody-somerville> Procrasticus, Generally you don't need to go out and find drivers
<cody-somerville> Procrasticus, The best driver is automatically selected (usually).
<Procrasticus> Oh, well that's good
<Procrasticus> It seems as though whatever was picked for use in this installation isn't actually the best, though-- I'm completely incapable of watching video here, but have no trouble doing so from live discs like Knoppix and Puppy
<Procrasticus> Are there any reasons why this would be the case besides a different, less effective driver?
<cody-somerville> Procrasticus, Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Procrasticus> I'm sorry, heh, how can I bring that up? I suppose it's obvious, but I've really got almost no idea what I'm doing. I know to use the terminal, though.
<Procrasticus> oh, wait, I think I can get to it without that. Hold on, please.
<Procrasticus> Okay, here you are. http://pastebin.com/d4949cd2
<cody-somerville> Procrasticus, So what exactly is "wrong"?
<Procrasticus> Well, the biggest issue is that of functioning video
<Procrasticus> specifically, I have none. Using the built-in media player, I cannot watch video--it displays the first frame of the footage and though it begins to play, nothing happens on screen. Since the exact same file works from within the Puppy Linux or Knoppix Live CDs, I know my video card can handle it, so I assumed that my issue here in Xubuntu is caused by a poor driver.
<cody-somerville> ah
<cody-somerville> Procrasticus, This has nothing to do with your video driver
<cody-somerville> It most likely has to do with video codecs
<cody-somerville> You need to install the xubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Procrasticus> Hmm, well, alright. How do I do that?
<cody-somerville> Procrasticus, Via Add/Remove
<Procrasticus> I expect I just input  xubuntu-restricted-extras into the search box, then add it to the system?
<cody-somerville> Procrasticus, Yup.
<Procrasticus> I got a result for a graphical user interface addon to ffmpeg. Is that what I was supposed to get?
<cody-somerville> mmm... Do you see the drop down menu next to "Show:"?
<cody-somerville> Ensure you've selected All available applications
<jreyes33> hello, I need help with my boot up in xubuntu 9.04. It stops at about 10% and shows message: Loading manual drivers
#xubuntu 2010-06-07
<swazzo> ciao
<Whammo> hi I just installed xubuntu lucid and I appear to have no internet connection, despite connected by ethernet to dhcp router. the PC I am typing on right now works fine. what does this mean?
<LSUE> hello - i got my cd 10.04 and i'm a bit concerned - i only want to run from the cd (not install) - what do i do, how do i know i am not installing it?
<HaichiRoku> it asks you when it boots from the disc
<HaichiRoku> "Try xubuntu without installing"
<HaichiRoku> it is the first option
<LSUE> oh..  ok
<LSUE> so - put it in, then shut down?  (that's what it says right on the cd)
<HaichiRoku> yeah
<LSUE> thanks HaichiRoku
<HaichiRoku> You will have to tell the computer to boot from the disc drive
<LSUE> i have windows 7 - i will probably try it there
<LSUE> oh
<LSUE> in the bios you mean?
<HaichiRoku> yeah
<LSUE> ok
<LSUE> i know how to do that in windows
<HaichiRoku> or you might be able to press F12 or something
<LSUE> i also have a mac with bootcamp - do you think it will work there?
<HaichiRoku> to choose where to boot from
<HaichiRoku> i don't know anything about macs sorry
<LSUE> ok..not a problem
<LSUE> but thank you for answering
<HaichiRoku> np
<raevol> anyone know how to get spellcheck working in open office writer on 10.4 :(
<raevol> ah found a tutorial
<raevol> nvm
<justgreg> hello
<justgreg> i am having a problem
<justgreg> i cannot watch any streaming videos
<justgreg> i have already read and installed the stuff from the ubuntu wiki
<justgreg> however the problem persists
<TheSheep> justgreg: "the stuff"?
<justgreg> streaming video used to work before i upgraded to lucid lynx
<justgreg> i forgot the names specifically, if nessecary i can get them
<justgreg> restricted extras package
<TheSheep> ah, so you have the flashplugin-nonfree and w32codecs packages installed?
<TheSheep> can you make sure in synaptic?
<justgreg> hold on i will check
<justgreg> they had been disabled when i upgraded
<justgreg> i re-installed
<justgreg> thank you my problem is solved now
<TheSheep> that's great
<xubuntu048> hi people
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> bye
<JohnCub> would anyone have any resources (web page, man page, etc) on how to remove grub from my netbook and make it so it never ever ever comes back?
<likemindead> Yay! --> http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/ReleaseNotes36
<Czuniga> please i need install limewire but i dont work i need install sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<TheSheep> Czuniga: they are in the 'partner' repository
<TheSheep> Czuniga: just enable them in software sources
<likemindead> That old P2P junk is still around? :-\
<likemindead> Torrents FTW!
<Czuniga> I'm not a rookie how to do that
<Czuniga> I'm not a rookie how to do that
<Czuniga> limewire work in mint but not in xubuntu...
<keith> hi, I'm trying to increase video to 1024x768 on an old dell inspiron 4000. Any clues appreciated.
<alesio> help! i can't access to my hotmail account on firefox. i'm using xubuntu 10.04
<alesio> pidgin reports a reading error when i try to connect to my msn account. could anyone help me, please?
<siddhion> hello. anyone here?
<siddhion> meaning, is anyone available?
<siddhion> i am having a problem getting Xubuntu 10.04 to boot up right after installing it. I am getting a badly rendered logo and a black blank screen
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: xfce4-wavelan-plugin & xfce4-sensors-plugin to make gdb i need to install xfce4-panel-dbg ?
<Kangarooo> couse i cant find for thouse applets gdb package
<xubuntu917> sameone speak spanish
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xubuntu917> gracias
<S0210> I have upgraded to Xubuntu 10.04. See that pluse mixer appears in my sound control panel. Can I remove Alsa mixer? What is that OSS mixer? {:-.
<arthurjohnson> S0210: I'm not sure that I would.  I still use it every once in a while.
<erxyz> Anybody know why libmysqlclient15off dont exist on Xubuntu?
<erxyz> I try to install rails from this guide: http://www.hackido.com/2009/11/install-ruby-on-rails-on-ubuntu-karmic.html
<knome> erxyz, are you on xubuntu karmic?
<erxyz> not sure actually
<erxyz> how do i know?
<knome> lsb_release -a
<erxyz> Codename: lucid
<knome> erxyz, might be that it is dropped in lucid altogether
<knome> because everything that is in ubuntu is available in xubuntu as well
<erxyz> so you mean i dont need to include that package since its probably already installed?
<knome> no
<knome> i mean that even if you need to install that package, it might not be available in lucid
<erxyz> ah
<knome> because things change and the tutorial/walkthrough is for karmic
<knome> which is a different version than you are running
<lighta> Hey guys, I'm looking for a command to run my script.sh automatically on xubuntu start how can I do that ? I remanber somethin like chk...
<Sysi> lighta: settings → sessions and startup
<lighta> ah..
<lighta> don't u have a command line because graphique.. (french..)
<Sysi> you'll find it
<Sysi> i translated it from finnish :)
<lighta> Menu > Setting > (no session and start-up) :(
<Sysi> it's something, try what looks like it
<lighta> oh no it's ok
<lighta> I found it !
<lighta> thx Sysi
<lighta> still u sure their no command line for this ?
<Sysi> can be
<lighta> xfce4-session
<lighta> I think
<bardo_> hello to all, anyone knows an update for intel 855gm driver
<bardo_> my xubuntu 10.04 does not work very well with 855gm intel driver
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<erxyz> I dont understand why I cant install Xubuntu, I insert the CD, choose language, then choose "Install Xubuntu", then a bad pixelated Xubuntu logo appears, cd start working, then after a while the logo disapear and nothing happens
<erxyz> Burned the ISO twice now, nothing wrong with the CD
<bardo_> that is a workaround, i can use lucid, but it is unstable. not a good thing for a LTS
<bardo_> that is because of the graphic card
<erxyz> Ubuntu works on it
<bardo_> you shoul go to other boot options an type i915.modeset=1. after install you will not be able to boot
<bardo_> you have to use the live cd and change grup initial boot options
<Sysi> erxyz: you can make xubuntu from ubuntu
<Sysi> !purexfce | erxyz
<ubottu> erxyz: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<bardo_> ubuntu does not work also
<bardo_> depends on the graphic card
<erxyz> well I just want to install a clean system of Xubuntu
<erxyz> I tried it in VMware, seems really really nice
<Sysi> you could try alternate disc
<bardo_> to install a clean system you shoul go for xubuntu 9.04
<erxyz> if i start my computer with ubuntu, and insert those commands in that link, will make it a Xubuntu version?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> i might like to do that on virtual terminal
<Sysi> ctrl alt f1 - f6
<Sysi> f7 is graphics
<erxyz> but why is it not working to just install Xubuntu "normal" for me?
<erxyz> My graphic card is bad or what?
<Sysi> can't tell
<erxyz> after the logo apears after choosing "Install Xubuntu", CD just stops spinning and screen goes black
<bardo_> not bat but not very compatible with xserver-xorg-intel-driver
<erxyz> and the Alternate CD?
<erxyz> Will it make any difference if i try install with it?
<bardo_> the Alternate CD, i have not try with it
#xubuntu 2010-06-08
<xubuntu511> hi
<erxyz> I am trying to install Xubuntu now with the alternate CD
<erxyz> and i keep getting the error at 6%
<erxyz> varning
<erxyz> file:///cdrom/pool/main/c/console-setup/console-setup_1.34ubuntu15all.deb was corrupt
<erxyz> Seems impossible to get it installed
<ochosi> erxyz: well, i would guess that your image or your cd is corrupt
<ochosi> erxyz: if you didn't use torrent for download, check the md5 sum of the image
<ochosi> erxyz: if you did use torrent (or local_md5==server_md5) then check your cd-burning programme (or create a usb-bootstick)
<Raggs> hi all
<Chrissyboy> help required on editing Xubuntu dual boot GRUB menu
<nikolam> hmm Chrissyboy
<nikolam> there is article on help.ubuntu.com about grub 2 procedures
<nikolam> Chrissyboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Chrissyboy> yeh read most of it - however, I have a dual boot OS, Ubuntu 10.04 was 1st on the menu, then I installed Xubuntu as well, but it stole 1st 2n and 3rd base!!
<Chrissyboy> I found menu.lst on the ubu OS and tried to change the default to line 6 but it didnt recognise it
<Sysi> you shouldn't install xubuntu totally separately
<Chrissyboy> I was also told i would have to change the menu in Xubu OS - so I went to the /boot folder, yes totally seperate
<Chrissyboy> however the Xbu folder /boot didnt have a menu.lst file so I here!!
<bazhang> Chrissyboy, did you read how there is not a menu.lst now?
<bazhang> also, why not just install xubuntu-desktop with the existing gnome installation
<Sysi> you have kinda old installation of ubuntu if there is menu.lst
<Chrissyboy> mm - i see what u mean - its been changed to grub.cfg
<bazhang> wonder if there is grub and grub2
<Chrissyboy> The above link was not the one I was thinking of - it was on the Ubu Forums - Thanks for this link.
<Chrissyboy> ok looks like /etc/default/grub is the location I need to find and edit?
<bazhang> of course never directly edit grub.cfg
<Chrissyboy> am i on the right track here?
<Chrissyboy> version is Xubuntu 10.04
<Matt__> Hi guys. Forgive me if this is a complete n00b question but after installing 10.04 I thought I had lost the system menu (applications - places - system) through a bad upgrade or something. After a lot of Googling I don't seem to be able to restore it. After checking the xubuntu website to see if I'd missed anything, I noticed on the screenshot of the new desktop there was no system option....
<Matt__> ...Is this then by design? If so how do I access things like stsyem->preferences?
<Sysi> from menu
<Sysi> applications → settings
<Sysi> and system
<Matt__> I noticed that and there is no option for preferences.
<Matt__> Am I looking in the wrong place?
<knome> for what preferences?
<Matt__> Yes
<knome> what do you mean by "preferences"?
<knome> preferred applications?
<Matt__> No sorry, the menu where you can change things like fonts, font sizes, desktop background, etc.
<Sysi> they aren't in same name as in ubuntu or as in same way
<knome> applications » preferences
<Matt__> No preferences option knome.
<Matt__> Can I add in manually?
<Sysi> don't care about names
<Matt__> Sysi, I don't seem to be able to find the menu anywhere even after trying every menu option in applications and places as a last resort. I'm not even looking for the name any longer but just referencing here as that is what majoprity of people know it as. :)
<Matt__> majority*
<knome> Matt__, applications » settings » appearance
<knome> Matt__, "preferences" does not tell anything, really, since that can mean *any* kind of preferences
<mendocinox>  ikonia hola bruder:D matt bro:D
<mendocinox> Pici bruder:D
<Matt__> With you. apologies for the ambiguity
<mendocinox> bazhang bro:D
<knome> Matt__, np :) did you find the settings you looked for?
<knome> mendocinox, please stop
<mendocinox> knome ola!
<Matt__> No appearance option in applications -> settings
<knome> Matt__, really? do you have a clean xubuntu installation?
<bazhang> mendocinox, what?
<knome> Matt__, try 'sudo apt-get install xfce4-mcs-plugins'
<Matt__> It was clean install of Karmic upgraded to Lucid
<knome> Matt__, weird, i say, weird
<Matt__> I'll give that a try and if that doesn't work, then I'll grab a copy of Lucid and do a fresh install. If that's where it should be then it may have been a bad install.
<Sysi> release upgrades can cause problems
<Matt__> Thanks guys ;)
<knome> Matt__, well, if it doesn't work, ask again
<knome> Matt__, we can try to work it out without reinstalling
<Matt__> No worries. If it is a bad install/upgrade then that may not be the only thing wrong so would rather reinstall rather than fix problems as they occur.
<knome> Matt__, i think it's the upgrade that caused this problem. before lucid i had upgraded and upgraded all the way from 6.06 :)
<Matt__> That fix didn't work. Will try a reinstall. knome, sysi - help much appreciated.
<knome> Matt__, well, you're welcome. good luck with the installation :)
<erxyz> having problems with Xubuntu, finally got it "installed" with the Alternate CD, but now I cannot run it
<erxyz> I also tried using the normal CD, but i choose language, choose Install, then a logo appears, then it disapears after some seconds, and nothing happens afterwards
<erxyz> I installed it in "text" mode with Alternate CD
<erxyz> But when I startup PC, i just get the logo and then "keys: Continue to wait; or Press S to skip.."
<erxyz> i continue to wait, logo dispear and screen goes black and nothing happens
<subspider> hello everyone
<erxyz> anybody know how to solve this problem i described above?
<mad_ady> Hello everyone
<mad_ady> I have a rather noob-ish question
<mad_ady> I'm trying to switch from /etc/network/interfaces configuration script to NetworkManager
<mad_ady> on ubuntu 10.04.
<mad_ady> My problem is - so far I haven't managed to start nm-applet.
<mad_ady> Or, more accurately, it starts, but it doesn't show in my notification section on the panel
<mad_ady> I've reinstalled (purge+install) the network-manager package
<mad_ady> anything I could try?
<mad_ady> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446598/
<mad_ady> nothing?
<lighta> Hi guys =), so I have a little probleme. I wanted to put a script on system lunch so I was looking for /etc/rc.d, but I found like 7 rcx.d folder, (from 0 to 6) what this mean and where should I put my script ?
<slow-motion> hi
<lighta> hi
<knome> lighta, do you need it run before your desktop session starts?
<lighta> yes I prefer
<knome> lighta,     * /etc/rc.d/rc*.d - where “*” is a number corresponding to the default run level. Contains files for services to be started and stopped at that run level. On rpm-based systems, these files are symbolic links to the initialization scripts themselves, which are in /etc/rc.d/init.d.
<lighta> I have no rc.d folder
<lighta> have an rc.local and rcS.d
<mrandrzejak> hi all. can anyone explain me the key differences with xubuntu compared with lubuntu? xfce and lxde are the major differences?
<mrandrzejak> ive recently installed lubuntu on an old desktop, but thinking to switch to xubuntu as im just more familiar with ubuntu stuff
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Sysi> !lxde
<Sysi> no info about that
<Sysi> DE and maybe some programs
<likemindead> LXDE is one of my least favorite desktop environments. :-\
<likemindead> It's like using Windows 3.1 or something. Blech.
<Sysi> bit hard to configure maybe
<zvacet> how can I add something from applications ( let say browser) to the panel
<zvacet> in gnome i select what i want>right click>add to panel I want to know how it works in xfce
<slow-motion> bye
<xubuntu203> nice feature: webchat during installation process :-)
<thueringer> guten abend alle zusammen = hello to everybody
<onebitxajax> I hate rat can I change all icons of rat in sheep or something else?? pls??
<lighta> it's a mouse not a rat =)
<onebitxajax> can someone help me change all the mouse in sheep or something else??
<mikubuntu> can anybody tell me how to remotely access my sister's computer to perform updates, etc ?
<ochosi> mikubuntu: prolly ssh?
<mikubuntu> ochosi, is there like an app?
<ochosi> mikubuntu: so i assume you've never used ssh then
<knome> mikubuntu, vnc for graphical access
<ochosi> but for performing updates a shell would be enough
<mikubuntu> i tried to access using her ip address and username using the remote access viewer on ubuntu, and i think it accessed her machine but i only saw a black screen, like a terminal
<ochosi> if you'd like to try that you could install the openssh-server on your sisters pc
<ochosi> well a terminal is perfect for updates
<ochosi> just do a "sudo apt-get update"
<ochosi> and then a "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mikubuntu> ochosi, but if i want full gui access for customizing her view, etc?
<ochosi> well then knome's advice is for you
<mikubuntu> so vnc is the app?
<ochosi> it's the name of the service
<ochosi> i've never used with xubuntu though i have to admit
<ochosi> have you knome ?
<knome> sure
<mikubuntu> her machine is xubuntu and mine is ubuntu
<knome> applications » network » remote desktop viewer
<knome> mikubuntu, is there any firewalls in between?
<mikubuntu> ummm, i don't think so .. nothing that i remember installing
<mikubuntu> knome, that remote desktop viewer is what i tried, but i don't know if i actually accessed her computer, it din't even ask me for a password
<mikubuntu> it asked for an ip address, which i called and she got for me, and a username
<knome> mikubuntu, try to run 'x11vnc -safer -accept -once -display :0' from your sister's computer
<knome> mikubuntu, and try again
<mikubuntu> knome, i'm in florida and she's in georgia, do you mean run that through the remote viewer, or call her and have her run in terminal?
<knome> call her
<knome> (if i understood correctly, the remote viewer does not work (yet))
<mikubuntu> i'm wondering if she'll be able to handle that .. haha, that's why i want to get in and do her updates and upgrades
<knome> mikubuntu, well, if you had an ssh access, you'd be able to run that yourself
<knome> mikubuntu, that would be 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' as ochosi said
<mikubuntu> knome, thats what i want to do is learn to set up a permanent access .. i also just sent an old box up to her mother in law, who will also not have any clue at first (if ever) of how to do anything past launching firefox
<knome> mikubuntu, i'd say aim for ssh first.
<knome> mikubuntu, then you have terminal access, which is pretty much already
<mikubuntu> that install openssh-server is on my computer or her computer, or both
<knome> her
<knome> then 'ssh her_username@her_ip' from terminal
<mikubuntu> k, after i get that done, i come back and look for you for help :) ?
<mikubuntu> can she run that command from an alt/f2 terminal ?
<mikubuntu> knome, will i be able to 'see' more than a terminal?  will i be able to see her desktop?
<knome> mikubuntu, no, she needs terminal
<knome> mikubuntu, once you get an ssh connection, you can run the x11vnc command yourself
<knome> mikubuntu, and be able to connect via vnc (remote desktop viewer)
<mikubuntu> knome, so the remote viewer will give me an actual gui view of her desktop?
<knome> mikubuntu, yes
<knome> that's why it's called "viewer"
<mikubuntu> is the whole ssh installation a matter of running the'install openssh-server' then?
<mikubuntu> waiting for her to call me back her cordless phone battery dying, she has to get the other handset
<knome> mikubuntu, yes, 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
#xubuntu 2010-06-09
<mikubuntu> knome, my sis did sudo apt-get install openssh-server in the terminal does she need to restart or anything
<mikubuntu> knome must be busy, is anyone else avail to help me access my sister's computer?  she installed openssh-server from terminal just now.
<mikubuntu> hola, cody-somerville
<mikubuntu> knome, you there?
<knome> yup
<mikubuntu> knome, oops, din't see you  .. ok i installed the openssh-server on her computer and my computer, what do i do next to connect
<knome> mikubuntu, 'ssh her_username@her_ip' on terminal
<mikubuntu> i tried that and i got 'bash: no such command' or something similar
<knome> without the quotes?
<mikubuntu> yes like    sshmikubuntu@http://44.394.283  except i used her username and ip address
<knome> no
<mikubuntu> what'd i do wrong
<knome> ssh username@111.111.111.111
<knome> no http
<mikubuntu> aaaaaaaahhhhh .. ok, but that will just give me terminal access?
<knome> yes
<mikubuntu> how was it you said to get to gui view?
<knome> when you get the terminal access, you can type a command to get gui access
<mikubuntu> knome, i get     ssh: connect to host 111.111.111.111 port 22: Connection timed out
<mikubuntu> dang.  just got a call have to run out.  gnna leave this open, if you have any pointers i'll come back an look soon as i get home .. thank for all your help so far
<knome> change 111.111.111.111 with her ip
<fvs> hi - trying to install VBoxLinuxAdditions but getting a "your system does not seem to be set up to build kernel modules" Any quick fix?
<fvs> Found fix: sudo apt-get install build-essential  linux-headers-generic
<alesio> i'm new with xubuntu and i can't connect neither to hotmail or msn. i've tried with amsn and pidgin to acces my msn account, and firefox and chromium for hotmail, none of them worked. could anyone help me, please?
<alesio> i think it has to do with the connection to the server. i need help, please
<ochosi> alesio: not sure anyone will be able to help you with that
<ochosi> if your internet is working i don't see any reason why firefox wouldn't display hotmail
<Keith> wondering if someone can help me?
<lake> I'm experiencing a slightly annoying problem. I have a panel with a launcher for terminal. When the launcher is clicked, terminal opens. However, terminal does not have focus, meaning when I type, text does not show up in terminal.
<lake> This happens with firefox as well
<lake> Ah, there's a "Focus and Raise" behavior setting in Compiz Config
<lake> Woot
<mad_ady> hello campers :)
<mad_ady> got a problem with nm-applet which doesn't show in my notification area
<mad_ady> but the applet itself is running, just not displaying anything anywhere on the screen
<mad_ady> any tips on how to start debugging?
<tetek> hello everyone, i have got a problem with booting. I see a "starting up..." and than acer-wmi : no or not supported, how can I hide this message because all acer api works fine for me. Next how can i choose te booting image, is it xsplash or usplash in xubuntu? As far as I remember it is not working on my laptop because I wasn't using 'quiet' in grub. Can someone help me?
<tetek> anybody?
<pteague> i love amarok2, it's just the awesomest dude... can we take it out back & shoot it to put it out of my misery?
<xubuntu685> jkjkjkjk
<xubuntu685> ololo blya
<xubuntu566> why don't my serial mouse work? :(
<siddhion> is anyone available?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu566: did you set up the serial port?
<charlie-tca> siddhion: yes,
<charlie-tca> !anyone | siddhion
<ubottu> siddhion: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xubuntu566> no, i have not set it up. how do i do that?
<charlie-tca> !serial
<charlie-tca> xubuntu566: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<xubuntu566> thank you, i will look at that :)
<mikubuntu> knome, any chance you have some time to take me to the next level on the remote access issue?  i installed open ssh-server on my sis computer, but when i tried the command you gave me yestereday, ssh her_username@111.111.111.1111 i couldn not gain access
<mikubuntu> got a 'connection timed out port:20' or similar
<mikubuntu> ochosi, you seemd to know about this ssh stuff, could you possibly help me?
<knome> mikubuntu, switch 111.111.111.111 with her username
<knome> i mean
<knome> her ip
<knome> mikubuntu, and "her_username" with her user name
<mikubuntu> knome, yes i did that
<mikubuntu> but i got the connection timed out port:20
<ochosi> isn't ssh usually using port 22ß
<ochosi> ?
<ochosi> or did you manually set it to port 20
<mikubuntu> oops, just tried again, yes its 22, sry
<mikubuntu> still timing out, not connecting
<mikubuntu> i don't understand how it would connect without a password?
<mikubuntu> i can't believe it would be that easy to access someones computer
<mikubuntu> yesterday, you mentioned this command, which i never used, cause i din't know if it was for my computer or my sisters (the remote) computer  x11vnc -safer -accept -once -display :0
<ochosi> without a password you can never connect to any remote computer
<ochosi> that would be madness
<ochosi> mikubuntu: have you set up the ssh server on your sisters computer correctly?
<mikubuntu> but that connection command doesn't have any password
<mikubuntu> i think so i installed via terminal with sudo yesterday
<ochosi> you will be asked for the password as soon as your computer establishes the ssh-connection
<mikubuntu> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mikubuntu> ok, so it is still not connecting
<mikubuntu> cause it never prompts for pwrd
<ochosi> exactly
<mikubuntu> it goes about 17 blinks of the cursor, and times out
<ochosi> is your sister behind a router?
<mikubuntu> you mean as opposed to just a modem?  i can't remember.
<ochosi> if so: have you set up port forwarding in the router's setup?
<ochosi> yes, as opposed to just a modem
<ochosi> that's crucial
<mikubuntu> what do i need to know about the router
<ochosi> the login :)
<ochosi> i assume you can't remotely access it
<mikubuntu> i can call her
<ochosi> unless that feature has been turned on (which i don't strongly advise you to)
<ochosi> and then you have to change the port-forwarding settings
<ochosi> add a service that forwards all calls on port 22 to her lan-ip
<mikubuntu> your next to last statement not clear to me .. ?
<ochosi> but anyways, i would strongly advise you to pick a different port
<ochosi> changing the port-forwarding settings?
<ochosi> what exactly isn't clear?
<mikubuntu> ya, you said 'i don't strongly advise you to'
<ochosi> yes, remote access to a router is not as safe as ssh
<ochosi> it's better if you configure the router from the lan
<mikubuntu> have her config the router on her end, you mean
<ochosi> if you want to change the ssh port, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<ochosi> exactly
<mikubuntu> i've got about 11 mins till she can get on the computer
<ochosi> mikubuntu: sry, g2g now, but i would assume that you know all the hints now, the web can help you with the rest ;)
<mikubuntu> thanks ochosi
<ochosi> np, yw
<mikubuntu> don't overestimate my skills
<mikubuntu> haha
<mikubuntu> omg.  i knew i couldn't fly solo on this ... i installed open ssh-server on mine, and the target remote computer, but i din't install     sudo apt-get install openssh-client    which is shown on the  page https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<mikubuntu> but i really need help doing this i think, it's kind of over my head
<mikubuntu> gnna take a smoke break
<mikubuntu> knome, or anyone have some time to help me setting up an ssh connection to my sister's computer?  i'm in over my head.
<knome> mikubuntu, i'm here
<mikubuntu> i have installed ssh-server on both mine and her computer, but when i try to access it times out b4 ever connecting
<knome> mikubuntu, what's her username?
<mikubuntu> knome, hey whatup
<mikubuntu> dacheli
<knome> okay
<knome> then what's her ip's first number?
<mikubuntu> 7, sorry my firefox running real slow had to check my email again for her ip
<knome> okay, so then type in the terminal "ssh dacheli@7...[the rest of the ip]'
<mikubuntu> i did that many times but i get a connection timed out message, and it never asks me for password so i guess its not connecting
<knome> then i suppose there is a firewall between you two
<Sysi> you're connecting over internet?
<mikubuntu> thats where i think i am prolly having the problem, but i not sure of steps to fix i looking at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC but i just more confused
<charlie-tca> try pinging the ip address and see what you get
<Sysi> i wonder if you have NAT also somewhere
<mikubuntu> charlie-tca: ok, how :) ?
<charlie-tca> in terminal, ping 7.?????
<charlie-tca> Use CTRL+C to stop it
<mikubuntu> ok, just ping and the address (without http://)
<charlie-tca> right, or you can use ping -c 4 7.?.?.?
<charlie-tca> and it will ping 4 times
<charlie-tca> That will tell if the address is even valid
<mikubuntu> 25 packets transmitted, 25 received, 0% packet loss, time 24030ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 36.447/46.948/216.067/34.542 ms
<charlie-tca> okay, that's a start
<knome> charlie-tca, i'm suspecting a firewll blocking the ssh port
<mikubuntu> does that indicate if firewall or not?
<charlie-tca> Now the big question
<charlie-tca> does she have a /etc/hosts, /etc/hosts.deny, or /etc/hosts.allow files blocking anything?
<charlie-tca> Most of the firewall setups automatically block pings now
<mikubuntu> omg.  she's more of a dummy than i,  so asking that question of her won't get me anywhere .. if anything i can instruct her to do some copy/pasting into a terminal
<charlie-tca> hmmm, well, I am out of ideas
<mikubuntu> thats why i need access to the machine, to manage her updates, software installs etc
<mikubuntu> you suggest that there is no firewall charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> I am thinking the router setup
<charlie-tca> ochosi mentioned it earlier
<mikubuntu> is that something you guys can help me with, i can get her on the phone
<mikubuntu> yes, he did
<charlie-tca> I can't help with it
<mikubuntu> so i googled :: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+configure+router+for+ssh&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<charlie-tca> maybe if ochosi is still around?
<mikubuntu> and the more i read, the less i know
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> me too! what a deal, huh?
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<charlie-tca> knome: how to test for the firewall vs router settings?
<Sysi> traceroute for ping or something?
<charlie-tca> I don't how to do it
<mikubuntu> it's such a powerful tool, it would be great if it was more plug and play .. but i guess it has a lot of negative potential also
<mikubuntu> altho we don't keep too many national security issues on our home computers
<mikubuntu> not *that* concerned about security really
<charlie-tca> unfortunately, there is also the home user bank accounts
<mikubuntu> well, yeah
<mikubuntu> forgot about that
<mikubuntu> haha
<mikubuntu> some bad guy could clean out my bank account, and i'd be out $2.
<charlie-tca> and anything else you ever deposit
<charlie-tca> knome, Sysi : does the /etc/sshd_config file need to have the ip address in ListenAddress?
<Sysi> no?
<knome> charlie-tca, no
 * charlie-tca glad he did not suggest that, then
<siddhion> hello. i was wondering if anyone ever experienced extremely slow (or broken) connection only with browsers such as Chrome and Firefox but healthy connection speeds with apps like Xchat, Transmission and Update Manager...and if you were able to solve that issue.
<siddhion> does anyone know about the slow browser problem in Xubuntu 10.04?
<TheSheep> siddhion: I'd check if you use the right dns server
<TheSheep> siddhion: maybe that is slow
<Ritchie_1> hello
<Ritchie_1> anyone here?
<Sysi> !ask | Ritchie_1
<ubottu> Ritchie_1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ritchie_1> ok then :)
<Ritchie_1> so is it very difficult to build a driver from source code under xubuntu for wireless card?
<TheSheep> usually it's not needed
<Ritchie_1> I don't know why but driver support for my wifi card ceased from one of the kernels
<S0210> I can't remove my pendrive since I have xubuntu 10.04. :-( It is being written all the time according to the info box. Can I check somehow what application is gripping the pendrive?
<TheSheep> S0210: yes, with the 'lsof | grep /media'
<Ritchie_1> why do they take drivers out from the kernel? I can't understand why does it have any sense
<TheSheep> S0210: in terminal
<Ritchie_1> except from annoying me
<TheSheep> Ritchie_1: are you sure they have been removed? maybe they just have different defaults and changing some module loading options would fix it?
<TheSheep> Ritchie_1: I would search the forums for your wifi model name
<Ritchie_1> how do I do it?
<Ritchie_1> all the forums are about a sourceforge driver
<Ritchie_1> that is quite old
<Ritchie_1> and I have no clue how to install it
<Ritchie_1> to tell you the truth I would not really waste my time with that as wel
<TheSheep> most of the time somebody already found the solution and described it
<TheSheep> you may also check on #ubuntu, it's the same driver-wise
<Ritchie_1> it has some atmel chipset
<Ritchie_1> isn't really important right now, but..
<Ritchie_1> I was just wondering if you knew something about the basis, on which they decide that drivers shouldn't be included in the new kernels
<S0210> TheSheep: it says Thunar is responsible for it. And it's true: after killing the not-seeable-but-running Thunar I can remove the pendrive easily. Might be a bug to be reported? {:-.
<Ritchie_1> it is also interesting by the way, that the first time I installed ubuntu, there was also a problem with not recognising the devie, but then I had to install it again and the device worked fine..
<TheSheep> S0210: yeah, it may be some stuck thumbnailer or somehting
<siddhion> TheSheep: sorry i was not here. how to check my DNS server?
<TheSheep> Ritchie_1: did you try to run system->hardware drivers?
<S0210> TheSheep: thank you!
<TheSheep> siddhion: it's configured, usually automatically from dhcp, in /etc/resolv.conf
<siddhion> TheSheep: i am a newbeginner so I dont know how to do that. can you guide me?
<Ritchie_1> TheSheep: 'no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Ritchie_1> is the message I get in Hardware Drivers
<Ritchie_1> annoying indeed
<TheSheep> siddhion: you can just navigate to that file with thunar and open it as text file, or you can open the terminal and type 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<siddhion> TheSheep: it says "bash: cat/etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory"
<Ritchie_1> in the ubuntu room people are not really helpful
<siddhion> TheSheep: never mind I added a space between cat and /
<siddhion> Ritchie_1: sometimes they are, sometimes not....earlier I got no help but now I am getting some.
<Ritchie_1> should I start watching a film then and post my question later? :D
<Ritchie_1> at least this function was not removed from xubuntu
<Ritchie_1> yet
<FotherMucker> Hello anyone?
<FotherMucker> Anybody hooooooome?
<MalkavianManiac> !hi FotherMucker
<MalkavianManiac> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<FotherMucker> !hi MalkavianManiac :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FotherMucker> Fail
<FotherMucker> FAIL
<FotherMucker> !hi MalkavianManiac
<FotherMucker> :|
<MalkavianManiac> dont worry about it
<FotherMucker> This is a weird bot
<FotherMucker> But hi anyway x]
<MalkavianManiac> are you in need of any assistance?
<FotherMucker> Not really, I just thought I was just looking for a channel where I could hang with fellow xubuntu users :)
<MalkavianManiac> well, feel free to hang here
<FotherMucker> Thank you :)
<MalkavianManiac> you may also hang in #xubuntu-offtopic
<FotherMucker> Sounds like a better room for me :P
<MalkavianManiac> good morning gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi MalkavianManiac
<gnomefreak> n/win 1
#xubuntu 2010-06-10
<Aquina> Can someone tell me how to read out a CD-ROMs name in a shell?
<highvoltage> "read out"?
<Aquina> I wanna verify a specific disc is inserted
<Aquina> When looking in fstab no CD name is shown. In Thunar the media has a name for e.g. "opfor" in case its the Half-Life: Opossing force CD or "F22L3" in case the F22 Lightning 3 CD is inserted.
<Aquina> I found "hal-device | grep volume.label" meanwile. :-)
<slow-motion> hi
 * likemindead isn't mad at his battery, just disappointed.
<Pres-Gas> ...and that is soooo much worse if your battery was raised in a guilt-ridden religion, likemindead
<likemindead> ;-)
<likemindead> Recommended Playstation (the gray one) emulator?
<charlie-tca> ps1 ?
<likemindead> Yes'sir.
<likemindead> Seems pSX or epsxe are the two front runners.
<likemindead> I was wondering if anyone here had experience with either.
<TheSheep> epsxe worked pretty well for me
<TheSheep> star ocean was playable
<likemindead> Yeah? Thanks!
<likemindead> Did you compile it yourself?
<TheSheep> I don't remember, I guess so
<likemindead> Heh...
<likemindead> I used ePSXe back in my Windoze days, over three years ago. :-\
<likemindead> MUCH WIN DETECTED --> http://pcsxr.codeplex.com/Thread/View.aspx?ThreadId=75503
<TheSheep> likemindead: fail :(
<likemindead> ?
<TheSheep> E: Couldn't find package pcsxr
<likemindead> Did you add the PPA?
<likemindead> Worked fine here.
<TheSheep> likemindead: nevermind
<likemindead> ;-]
<TheSheep> my system is a bit non-standard
<likemindead> Dang ghost...
<justgreg> hey i am having trouble playing videos online
<justgreg> my computer used to play then fine until i upgraded to lucid lynx
<justgreg> now nothing
<charlie-tca> you have to add medibuntu back in to the repositories, and install the restricted extras again
<justgreg> i see
<Appetite> My menu bar (top left) went away suddenly, how do i restore it?
<charlie-tca> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Appetite> charlie-tca: ok, it (1) didn't return, and i (2) restarted and it didn't help
<Appetite> the bar itself at the top is still there, just not the dropdown menu
<charlie-tca> Oh
<charlie-tca> then just right click the panel, add new item, xfce menu
<charlie-tca> You can change the menu name in properties to applications, if you prefer it
<Appetite> how do i remove it? it's in an odd spot
<Appetite> s/remove/move/
<Appetite> ah nvm :)
<Appetite> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Aquina> Is there a way to *automatically* add missing modes to xorg.conf?
<charlie-tca> I would like to know that, too, if you find a way.
<Aquina> It annoys me since the very beginning. It's a problem I also have when remastering my distribution. I simply cannot expect people to change it ba hand... :-(
<charlie-tca> Waaay back in earlier versions, it was automatically added to xorg.conf, then it became automatic and I lost more than half my available video modes.
<judgen> nyone using exaile? I am having a tiny trouble with it... as it only remembers my playlist from a few days back every time i restart. Even though i have quit the application properly several times with a different list, it still reverts back to the one from a few days ago.
<judgen> and aslo in xfce4 the notifications are HUGE.
<judgen> but that is moslty due to larger resolution on the images.
<charlie-tca> notifications in Xubuntu 10.04 appear to be about the same as they were in 9.10
<charlie-tca> In exaile, have you saved the playlist yourself?
<charlie-tca> right click the playlist tab, and save it. it has failed to be there for me when I do that.
<judgen> Nah i just start the app, and it is supposed to remember what i played last and continue... but it seems to have a mild case of alzheimers =D
<judgen> also, in xfce4, how do i put the notifications in somewhere less distracting place?
<judgen> Hmm seems to work now, the playlist part.
<justgreg> i am having trouble watching streaming videos online
<justgreg> they worked fine before i updated to lucid lynx
<justgreg> i already added medibuntu to my repositories and installed restricted extras
<justgreg> but still no video
<justgreg> help.
<justgreg> i would like some help watching streaming videos online
<justgreg> i am stumped
<justgreg> ok so here is the problem
<justgreg> the videos used to work fine but now since i upgraded to lucid lynx they don't work at all
<justgreg> i installed medibuntu and the restricted extras
<justgreg> i do not know what else to do
<justgreg> i mean i guess i could live without them but i would rather have the problem solved
<Bernuzelis> ello, I'm logged into Xubuntu LiveCD, Gparted and trying to remove my Linux disk and connect that space with Windows, but I can't do anyting for that..
<Bernuzelis> How could I do that?
<Sysi> does it give some error?
<Bernuzelis> I see key painted to /dev/sda1
<Bernuzelis> in Gparted
<Bernuzelis> And
<Bernuzelis> I was puted my Windows CD because I need reinstall it
<Bernuzelis> And I deleted windows and linux disk
<Bernuzelis> But It not connected to one
<Bernuzelis> So I decaded to rienstall and load LiveCD
<judgen> Bernuzelis, windows always clears the mbr. are you sure that you don't just need to reinstall grub?
<judgen> oh you want to remove linux?
<judgen> That would be very simple to do. just boot windows and start the "computer management" and delete the linux partition(s) and then format it as a single drive with NTFS. Then you combine them. Easy as pie.
<judgen> you can not remove the linux disk you are using from linux. Sorry.
<judgen> just as you can not remove %systemDrive% in windows.
<Sysi> you can with livecd
<judgen> Sysi, you can remove the partition from the drive, yes. But no You can never remove the system drive from within the booted system.
<judgen> unless you run some freak os like BeOS.
<judgen> R3
<Sysi> my friend has done interesting things with debian..
<Sysi> fsck to entire drive without reboot
<judgen> Sysi, you can thrash it to unbootable but the table is still there.
<Sysi> i'm familiar with partitioning
<Sysi> i can't eat my head :b
<judgen> wow, i need some good wallpapers.... I particularlar one with the dark background and the green saturn like planet..
<judgen> Sysi, my father can bite his own head.
<Sysi> but not eat entirely
<judgen> nope
<judgen> he can also bite his own eye without removing his dentures.
<Sysi> glass eye?
<judgen> i think it is porcelein
<judgen> but teah
<judgen> yeh*
<slow-motion> hi
<Aquina> Can someone tell me where the XFCE panel location (e.g. panel 1 top, 20px; panel 2 bottom, 24px) is stored in?
<Sysi> ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml i guess
<Bernuzelis> How looks that command for console-partition manager
<Bernuzelis> I can't remember.. It's something like fsdisk
<Bernuzelis> or something
<Sysi> fdisk
<Sysi> or parted
<Aquina> Thy, Sysi! I found that file and put everything from "~/.config/xfce4/panel" to "/etc/skel". The contents are then copied during installation. Nevertheless the panels are not the way I expect them. :-(
<slow-motion> n8
<Aquina> My panels.xml gets awas overwritten. Do you have a clue why?
#xubuntu 2010-06-11
<judgen> Hi, how do i end all power savings measures in xfce... it pisses me off to hafve to ask the nurse to move the mouse every now and then to let me continue to watch the browns.
<judgen> wow this chanel is dead..
<judgen> =P
<knome> judgen, no, this channel is for user support, and because xubuntu is so perfect, nobody has anything to ask!
<knome> judgen, anyway, check applications » settings » settings manager » power manager
<judgen> cant find it knome
<judgen> well i find the power manager.
<judgen> but i cant disable the screen from going black when i do notthing for a while
<judgen> i must say though, that i love thunar
<Shy> Ok. I have a question. What exactly do I need to install xubuntu on a flash drive?
<judgen> Shy, an answer is slow to come
<judgen> but i would say, start with installing the netboot install+ eventual drivers if you need them.
<judgen> after that you just use "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<judgen> then you have a xubuntu on a stick
<Shy> hrm ok thx :)
<judgen> Shy,  this channel is very slow, and i am happy to have atleast done some good,
<Shy> hehehe, well I dont want to burst your bubble or anything but I dont quite know what you mean by anything you said. I downloaded netboot; thats as far as I got.
<judgen> when the channel heats up though, it would be alot faster.
<judgen> only me not afk at the moment
<Shy> hehehe
<Shy> Does the channel ever heat up?
<judgen> do you have an iso called nerboot.iso or simial ~12mb
<judgen> or in american english approchisomething
<Shy> The only files I have that I know I need so far are...
<Shy> unetbootin-windows-471.exe , and xubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<judgen> oh, you have a booted xubuntu usb stick?
<Shy> no.
<judgen> no that is not right
<judgen> just download the, wiat ill url you.
<Shy> I am on windows right now. I want to put xubuntu on usb thing. xD
<judgen> ok
<Shy> and I am total noob, I hope that clarifies everything that you need to know to help me lmao
<judgen> do you have an spare blank cd-r disk or do you intend to install it from within something else?
<Shy> I have a cd-r if I need one
<judgen> also do you have a recent computer that supports 64bit (since about 1999 opteron and later, and intel: almost there but stil needed since 1009)
<judgen> 2009
<Shy> why would the computer need 64 bit?
<judgen> One last question would be, and this is important!: Are you usgin a wireless network to INSTALL the sytem.
<judgen> for the 64bit version it would, but im just making sure.
<judgen> to give you the correct link
<Shy> I do, have a system, but I want to be able to move the 'system' from machine to machine
<Shy> and no to the wireless
<judgen> Do you have a non-wireless system that has broadband connection (this will not hamper your current installation)
<Shy> yes
<judgen> if it is 64bit, http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Shy> if I use that, will any computer be able to use the xubuntu installtion?
<judgen> bot from the cd, and partition the usb drive like you would a regular hard drive
<judgen> boot*
<judgen> install (would take about 10 min if you are using US cable or faster)
<judgen> after that just issue the command after login "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" and you will have the entire xubuntu on your flash drive.
<judgen> Do not create a swap partition though, that will waste your write cycles.
<Shy> whats a swap partition?
<judgen> make only a / partition of it all
<judgen> you wil have to raly on the ram on the host computer instead.
<judgen> you dont have to worry about thatm as you will be using the curses install, just make the entire space /
<judgen> .     / is like the mase of the filesystem, like the windows equivalent of %systembase%
<judgen> basic directory*
<judgen> damn im drunk, i cant even spell.
<Shy> ~cough~ your starting to confuse me and still didnt asnwer my other question
<Shy> <judgen> if it is 64bit, http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Shy> <Shy> if I use that, will any computer be able to use the xubuntu installtion?
<judgen> YES!
<Shy> Ok. lmao
<Shy> not just x64?!?!
<judgen> after the isnstall just make sure you write the grub loader to the USB drive and you will be fine
<Shy> ok.
<Shy> Im going to print this just incase I forget all that lmao
<judgen> the x32 mahines will not run the x64 version, no.
<Shy> x.x
<Shy> I need a version that will allow alllllll the machines to run this
<judgen> aaah let me url it for you.
<judgen> thaqt 12mb iso only include wired networking drivers. so untill you install the xubuntu package: you dont have wireless... just wnt to let you know that.
<Shy> I dont need wireless right away
<judgen> Shy, http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso is the url for the x32 version
<judgen> and it runs on pretty much anything that isnt completley strange
<Shy> hrm k
<judgen> Shy, do you install on the computer that you are running at the moment, or are you able to chat to me through the process if you have any problems?
<Shy> Uhm if I can install using a virtual machine, onto a physical usb thing, then i can chat with you
<Shy> otherwise prob not
<Shy> ill try using virtualbox
<judgen> that would be preferable.
<judgen> Also the BIOS of hte machine you are booting from must be 2003 or older. since good usb2 speeds are not available before that and also your bios must support the notion of booting from usb (wich most of them do)
<judgen> newer
<judgen> damn
<judgen> im too retarded at he momen
<judgen> newer than 2003 i ment
<Shy> thats to use the thing right?
<judgen> and that means working with OHCI and thus intel's version is a bit later...
<judgen> yes you still have to have boot order in the bios to boot from it.
<judgen> pretty simple.
<judgen> my little:est sister (25 years younger than me) can do it, so i guess you can to =D
<Shy> Yeah, but dont forget I am being directed by a drunk guy.
<judgen> yeah that does not help.. atleast not much
<judgen> Atleast im trying =D
<judgen> when you boot it should be recognized and you should just pick it as / and then after install you should just run "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" and you will be fin
<judgen> just make sure during the colourful install that you write the bootloader to you usb drive and NOT to your current HDD drive..
<Shy> ok sooo
<Shy> I started the virtual system with the iso in it.
<judgen> ok nice
<Shy> i got a  black and white or grey screen saying
<Shy> iso linux
<Shy> blah blah
<Shy> then boot: _
<Shy> What now?
<judgen> write cli>press enter>
<Shy> cli?
<judgen> yes
<judgen> command line interface
<judgen> hello!
<Shy> trying to do the keyboard thing
<judgen> ? keybard thing?
<Shy> yeah. i selected langauge
<Shy> then it asked me to select keyboard
<judgen> aah
<judgen> just pick en-uk you can edit htat later if you want. it is just for the installation
<Shy> ok. it wants me to configure the network
<Shy> does it matter what hostname i put?
<judgen> pick the correct timezone though to get better speeds on the net downloads
<judgen> no
<judgen> my computers hostnames are all decepticons from the animated series
<judgen> i have been doing that since 1987 and i wont change it onw =D
<judgen> now*
<Shy> lol
<Shy> well i guess its doing something
<Shy> it looked like it was downloading something
<Shy> or such
<Shy> and now its blue screen
<Shy> with grey bar at bottom
<Shy> with some black
<judgen> kinda brings my programming skills to a bba moment... but yeah.
<judgen> yeah the speed depends on your internet connection
<Shy> ..couldnt I of just used the iso I downloaded via the torrent?
<Shy> lmao
<judgen> i run at a 1000/1000mbit univ system so i dont personaly have to bother with bandwith.
<Shy> O.O
<Shy> Ok you are just bragging now.
<judgen> a little, but not the pint.
<judgen> Sorry
<judgen> point
<Shy> now it wants me to configure that clock.
<judgen> pick your timezone. it IS important.
<Shy> and it guessed right.
<judgen> good
<Shy> Ok now it says partition disks
<judgen> the god part about this install is that you dont HAVE to install xubuntu-desktop. You can install just whaqt you need.
<judgen> pick "ALL" of it ti be /
<judgen> to
<judgen> NO swap or your flash drive will die
<Shy> Uhm what method should I do?
<Shy> guided - use entire?
<judgen> just as it does when you use xp on a flash
<judgen> manual
<Shy> k
<judgen> take it all and make it ext4 if possible or reiserfs if you use alot of vermy small files
<judgen> and by small i mean 8kb or less.
<Shy> what does configure iscsi volumes mean?
<Shy> I have 3 options.
<Shy> guided partitioning
<Shy> configure
<Shy> the one with the virtual hard drive
<judgen> dont bother, if you can find the usb drive it is all good
<Shy> I cant.
<Shy> It dont see it listed
<judgen> are you using vmware?
<Shy> virtualbox
<judgen> hmmm. i havent tried VT out that muich. but i know it lacks some basic stuff in the ground. You could thy booting from the cd and run the process all the way untill partitioning to srr if you get signal ( eargerly waiting for an aybabtu reference)
<judgen> thus you will not ruin anything at all
<judgen> as it wont touch your data
<Shy> hrm k
<judgen> Or if you have ubuntu allready installed, i think there is an app for making slow and crappy usb drives =P
<judgen> just kidding, it is decent atleast
<judgen> btw i forgot to ask how large is your usb stick, AND does it follow standards so that it can be booted from?
 * Shy shrugs
<Shy> No idea.
<Shy> Its a brand name..
<Shy> san disk
<Shy> cruzer micro or something
<Shy> Well. I found out why It didnt show up.
<judgen> sandisk are usually very god at following standards and doing it well.
<Shy> Virtualbox says "state: unsupported"
<judgen> unless you bought it as a part of a compq sale
<Shy> when i click the little usb thing
<judgen> yes becaus you can not still runa proper x64 system in vt in either paralells or vmware.
<judgen> even though the host is 6bit
<Shy> but its not x64 system im trying to run
<judgen> reiterate the åroblem of late.... i am very very drunk
<Shy> lmao
<Shy> just wondering, how old are you?
<judgen> 35
<Shy> Ah ok :)
<judgen> does  that matter?
<Shy> No :P I just wanted to be able to picture the fake you in my head at the right age.
<Shy> I was picturing you like 50 or something, and it was quite amusing. Now its a little bit more realistic
<judgen> fake or fate?
<Shy> fake.
<judgen> oh i am sorry, english is also my fifth language.
<Shy> O.O
<Shy> Where do you live, hahaha :D
<judgen> Sweden
<Shy> lmao. figures.
<Shy> All the tech savy irc people are from there :P
<judgen> I speak Pijt, Swedish, noregian, german and english as first languages... most paople only do three or so.
<judgen> nah they arent. the gods of coding is usually invisible, but from germany,
<judgen> 'garmany has surpassed china in exports now... im kinda scared =D
<Shy> :O really?
<judgen> what happened last time germany was the largest... nap wars, ww1,ww2 and so om.
<judgen> on**
<judgen> the us has 1/13th of german exports now... the trade differentiates have never been bigger.
<judgen> Oh i ment in revenue NOT in tonnage.
<Shy> :o
<judgen> There so muc i love about the americans, (especially the people) but why cant  a ton be just that.... nooo ab imperial ton is 900kilo's adn decimal  when rest of the world uses 1ton is 1ton=1000kg=1000000g and so on
<judgen> in tonnage the US OWNS germany bu about 2/3s
<Shy> :o
<judgen> I blame the brittish
<judgen> the americans woul be using the metric system if sweden still held delaware and france the lui's territoies.
<Shy> standard all the way
<Shy> \o\
<judgen> The US prooved with out a doubt that colonization is good.
<judgen> Standards are good
<judgen> the only reason that imp system of measurements still lives is because of the US.. Even the country that it originated from is abandoning it and claiming it  silly and incomprehensible.
<judgen> I mean who knows how many liters there is to a hogshead
<judgen> or how many km there is to a furlong...
<judgen> i just dont get it.
<Shy> how many miles are in a km?
<Shy> ;\
<judgen> there is 1.6km in a km
<judgen> how many miles in a metric mile?
<Shy> Dont confuse me.
<judgen> a imp mile is 1.6, is what i ment to say
<judgen> how many miles on a metric mile?
<Shy> I think someone had a little bit much to drink, and should prob consider going to bed, dont you think judgen?
<judgen> yes i will leave it if you can answer the question =)
<oren> i got GeForce 6200. i installed glx-180 and glx-185. when running nvidia-setting i am told i don't use nvidia X driver and advice me to install nvidia-xconfig but I can't find this package. advice?
<judgen> oren, just try alktering the xorg
<judgen> altering
<judgen> Shy, so, how many miles does it take to make a metric mile=
<judgen> ?
<oren> judgen: i never had to do that in the past and i don't know what to change.
<oren> i also want to have support for 2 monitores,
<Shy> whats  a metric mile?
<judgen> oren, what resolution are you using as main
<Shy> a km?
<judgen> oren,  i had the same problem, so i fixed it.
<judgen> Shy, no
<judgen> a metric mile is 10km
<oren> judgen: i don't know. one is 29", the other 15
<judgen> everything is decimal... lol
<judgen> oren, i ment resolution
<Shy> x.x ok well im going to bed. Thanks for the help judgen. Dont confuse oren too much with your drunkness.
<Shy> cya
<judgen> Shy, have a lovely night
<Shy> u 2
<oren> judgen: i don't know
<judgen> oren, my attention span is kinda limited due to a large amount of alcohol. but i'll do my best.
<oren> judgen: (-:
<oren> np
<judgen> oren, could you run "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<judgen> and check if there is anything strrange
<judgen> otherwise, tell me your resolution, your gfx chip amd your screen and i could probablt write an xorg .cong for ye.
<oren> judgen: before we dive into xorg, don't we want to make sure i have the relevant packages? this desktop worked with 2 monitors all the time. i recently install lubuntu lucid and that's where i had this issue.
<judgen> I have to leave.. i fell on my girlfriend and now she wants carnal relations,,, i cant help you any more,
<judgen> my mail is judgen@gmail.com and judge@googledev.com
<oren> judgen: ok, no worries..
<judgen> i'll help you tomorrow, but my drunkeness will do more bad than marm at this pinot.
<judgen> If she gets pregnaint again, i promis i will get a visectomy... and i leave you with those wise words. LOL
<pog> I just tryed a 10.04 live cd on a sony vaio vgn S1xp.  It's strange that a application is flickering and opening and closing an application. I didn't find which process I have to stop or kill.
<pog> I killed X-Session, but the next start had the same behavior. But I could open a terminal, and release a command (while the other prozess opened an closes Windows)
<ancarius> hello everyone
<ancarius> can anybody help me?
<Sysi> ask
<ancarius> so...i downloaded ubuntu just now, tried booting off the CD but it wouldn't load. the sucker freezes on me at the loading screen
<ancarius> any ideas why?
<ancarius> i'm running off an MSI dual core laptop
<ancarius> tried both the x86 and x64 distros
<ancarius> and probably should mention that i already have windows on it
<ancarius> anyone?
<charlie-tca> at what loading screen?
<charlie-tca> Do the dots quit flashing?
<charlie-tca> did it pass the cd integrity check?
<razer> yeah...sorru
<razer> *sorry....my net froze up
<razer> yes, the dots quit flashing
<razer> i get 5 out of 6 dots
<razer> and my cooler whirls up so i'm guessing it
<razer> it's eating up my CPU
<razer> has anybody else had this error? did anyone find a solution? i found a remix with an intel driver upgrade 855gm. any comments on it?
<Aquina> Sysi, do you have got an idea hy my ".config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml" of a hardy installation on virtualBox gets always overwritten after each restart?
<Sysi> no
<gothenburg> Whats the name of the default theme in xubuntu and can I download it somewhere?
<charlie-tca> albatross is the theme, check with #shimmer to see if it is available
<gothenburg> this theme? http://chaostech.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/xubntu1004install1.png
<charlie-tca> It is called albatross
<gothenburg> ok
<charlie-tca> the people who built it hang out in #shimmer on irc
<gothenburg> ok
<charlie-tca> Sometimes they hang out here, too
<gothenburg> :)
<knome> hi gothenburg, charlie-tca :)
<knome> charlie-tca, http://shimmerproject.org/projects/albatross/ for the direct link and latest downloads
<charlie-tca> I couldn't remember it, but I knew who could!
<knome> :)
<gothenburg> thank you
<gothenburg> :)
<gothenburg> got it right
<tycho> gothenburg : eru go elle'?!
<gothenburg> tycho: de e la mysigt!
#xubuntu 2010-06-12
<jeff__> can someone please help me to get my bluetooth mouse working?
<jeff__> it worked on Kubuntu and Ubuntu, but Xubuntu doesn't seem to have a bluetooth managing app. i installed a package called 'bluetooth support' but it still can't detect the mouse
<knome> jeff__, try running the bluetooth applet
<jeff__> hey i just downloaded some more stuff and it appears in the menu...
<jeff__> ok the manager app makes it work... hopefully on auto now. what about wireless? i have this atheros pci card in my laptop, but there's no hardware driver on the list. there was one on jaunty, but it's disappeared since then. i'm on lucid now.
<jeff__> 'hostapd' apparently had madwifi drivers.... testing.....
<knome> "automatically" supported cards list has been growing since jaunty, so it might work even without a "special" driver
<jeff__> you're right. i'm going to mess around and hopefully it'll work - it's probably easier than i think.
<jeff__> i'll be on the mailing list :) ....... bye
<knome> good luck
<terrible> hey
<Aquina> bye
<arqeco> Good night
<likemindead> Adios.
<arqeco> I've tried Xubuntu 10.04 on my Mac G4 using Virtual PC 7.0.3
<arqeco> Only the mouse is not working. And when I try to go to the command line using Ctrl+Alt+F1, I get the message "login timed out after 60 seconds"
<arqeco> What can I do?
<arqeco> I was trying use the command line to edit xorg.conf
<likemindead> Is that PPC?
<arqeco> Yes
<arqeco> Well, my Mac is PPC, Xubuntu not, VPC is an Intel emulator
<arqeco> I can't use the system since it did not detected my mouse (PS/2)
<arqeco> And I can't go to terminal using Ctrl+Alt+F1
<arqeco> The command line black screen opens but only shows a lot of "login timed out after 60 seconds" messages
<likemindead> Bummer. :-\
<arqeco> Is there any something I can write on "Boot:" to enable PS/2 mouse?
<arqeco> I am leaving now
<arqeco> Adios
<shingo> if my computer lags running fresh install of xubuntu, I probably need a new computer huh? lol. At least I was able to type this.
<Intyalle> Hey, I'm having problems. I'm trying to make a new folder on my external hard drive so I can backup and wipe, but every time I try to make a new folder, I get an error saying the folder couldn't be made because it didn't exist 0_o
<Intyalle> Which seems just a bit... counter-intuitive.
<Intyalle> Anyone around who can help?
<Intyalle> 'lo?
<Intyalle> Hey, issa pleia2
 * Intyalle pokes
<nikolam> I would like to update to Lucid, using mounted .iso DVD of Lucid in /media/vcd
<nikolam> I would like to add it as a source since i dont want it to download same things again
<bazhang> you need the alternate for that
<nikolam> i am iterested how to add .iso to sources.list if it is mounted on /media/vcd already of eather unpacked from .iso or whatever
<nikolam> instead of burning it etc
<nikolam> so only alternat could be added as source to sources.list?
<bazhang> do you have grub2?
<nikolam> I am on Hardy LTS
<nikolam> I just get in shell to /media/vcd
<bazhang> ah okay, then that won't work.
<nikolam> and started sudo sh cdromupgrade
<nikolam> and it popped up to upgrade.
<nikolam> i will do that
<bazhang> you need the alternate cd to upgrade
<nikolam> bazhang, but why if i have Ubuntu DVD already and network available
<nikolam> I suppose it will get xubuntu bits from network and thats it
<bazhang> nikolam, why not just upgrade via the net
<bazhang> unless you wish to do a fresh install with that DVD
<bazhang> nikolam, do you have a separate /home ?
<nikolam> bazhang, well, i already downloaded .iso dvd and also it does chek net update while upgrading
<nikolam> it is asking me to do so while update, so it will
<nikolam> no, /home on same partition in software raid
<nikolam> I did backup of my home
<nikolam> i suppose it will stay on ext3
<bazhang> okay, good you have backups
<nikolam> and not touching data
<bazhang> your method won't work though
<nikolam> Heh, it gives me info that fglrx driver for my integrated AMD graphics card is not available anymore
<nikolam> bazhang, Why it wont work?
<nikolam> It is like you insert Uduntu DVD with new LTS release in Xubuntu older LTS machine
<nikolam> difference between xubuntu and ubuntu are xubuntu packages
<nikolam> if it dont i will reinstall new LTS
<nikolam> but i dont see why it wont
<bazhang> you said you were mounting the iso? to use as a source?
<nikolam> yes
<bazhang> not even burned to DVD?
<nikolam> and after mounting, I just went there
<nikolam> and started cdromupdate script
<nikolam> and thats it
<bazhang> never heard of that working.
<bazhang> always need the alternate.
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nikolam> well, if guy pops in dvd in machine, that is like same thing
<bazhang> check that ^^
<nikolam> ok.
<nikolam> just started doing upgrade ;)
<bazhang> good luck.
<nikolam> So I think this is like network update using also that mounted iso to compare , and that is what I wanted
<nikolam> he asked me to remove skype before update
<bazhang> third party repos? that's normal
<nikolam> I removed repos before
<nikolam> He asked me to remove the other skype package
<nikolam> getdeb people also say it is better to remove their packages befor update, too
<nikolam> Uhh, it shows that support for SO many applications ended, by canonical. Well, no sweat ;)
<nikolam> It is saying it will download 2Gig from network
<bazhang> sounds right
<nikolam> So thats bad. it seems like he does not use mounted DVD..
<bazhang> correct
<nikolam> well I dont want that.
<nikolam> i think i will burn it on DVD and pop it in
<bazhang> then get the alternate CD
<nikolam> since i dont know that sources.list line to add mounted iso
<bazhang> or just fresh install and move your home back
<bazhang> do it beforehand even
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<nikolam> Ahaa. i will do the trick NOT to use updates from internet while updating form old Lts to new
<nikolam> That way he must use locally stored packages
<nikolam> and then will regularly update needed updates
<nikolam> nice.
<nikolam> then again. I am burning disc, so will see.
<judgen_> How do i search in thunar-
<judgen_> or alternatively do an unp recursevily on all .rar files in a folder.
<judgen_> also, how do i disable all screensavers.
<BlueEagle> judgen_: The first an last question is answered when pasting them verbatim to google.
<judgen_> BlueEagle, not helpful...
<judgen_> i dont have a web browser compiled yet.
<judgen_> ok now i have elinks2
<judgen_> ok screensavers fixed.
<judgen_> how do i do the search or unp recursevily
<slow-motion> hi
<lighta> hi, does thunar support smb ?
<residentgrey> smb = samba?
<lighta> yes
<lighta> well windows smb not really samba but..
<Guest19700> hi all, just installed xubuntu 8.04, and having problems with resolution. I only have 800x600 and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does work
<gausie> hi all. i'm experiencing the problem described in this video clip. can anyone help? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow6xZqakN-M
<gothenburg> win 18
<drizzt_> residentgrey, SMB is what Samba tries but constantly fails to be
<residentgrey> ahh
<residentgrey> then again I am only familiar with samba in name not what it does, still a n00b here
<TheSheep> drizzt_: smb is the name of the "protocol" (it's not a real protocol, because it's not documented), samba is a suite of tools that implements it, and a couple of other things
<drizzt_> TheSheep, what do you mean, not documented?
<residentgrey> bbl
<TheSheep> drizzt_: oh, I'm sure they have documentation internally, but it's not published, the documentation that is published is inaccurate and outdated
<drizzt_> SMB protocol specification was released March 2007 and the last update (in my version) is October 2009. SMB2 specification was released MArch 2007. Stop spreading disinformation
<TheSheep> drizzt_: the problems is that real windows machines don't really follow that specification
<TheSheep> drizzt_: that's what I call inacurrate
<TheSheep> the most accurate spec would be of course released source code, but that is not going to happen, obviously
<TheSheep> until then we have to rely on reverse-engineered tools
<TheSheep> drizzt_: of course, my information may be inaccurate, I don't really follow or care about smb
<jungli> y0
<Shy> Ok. so I installed xubuntu onto a flash drive, booted from it, and it asks me to login. I am able to type my user name, but when it asks for mypassword it wont let me type anything..
<TheSheep> it just doesn't appera
<TheSheep> appear
<TheSheep> but it works
<Shy> is it casesensitive and such?
<TheSheep> yes
<gothenburg> nej
<nicklas_> yo
<nicklas_> nobody here?
<charlie-tca> Actually, many are here.
<charlie-tca> !nobody
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nicklas_> i dont have any question :-P
<Sysi> this isn't offtopic channel either
<nicklas_> yeah, i know that, sorry
<eikenberry> What's the default email program in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Mozilla Thunderbird
<eikenberry> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Aquina> There are dozen if not hundereds of files in .config and other directories in ~ containing absolute paths in configuration files like "/home/username/foo". I replaced lots of paths with $HOME. I#ve got the feeling though it doesn't work correctly. Any ideas, comments or suggestions?
<TheSheep> Aquina: it only works in bash scritps
<TheSheep> Aquina: different config file formats use different syntax
<TheSheep> Aquina: some will allow you to use ~ for home
<TheSheep> Aquina: some will only accept absolute pths
<TheSheep> Aquina: it all depends on the creator of the application
<TheSheep> Aquina: or the libraries he uses
<xubuntu665> PENIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<xubuntu354> wtf?
<Intyalle> Anyone here now?
 * Intyalle sighs and settles in for another long wait and tries to not let her external hard drive issues drive her mad
<schlaftier> Intyalle: If you want to speed things up, ask your question and don't wait for signs of life
<Intyalle> I would note I did that last night
<Intyalle> Without success.
<Intyalle> Last night I was having issues creating a new folder on my external hard drive - I kept getting an error saying it couldn't create the folder because the file/folder didn't exist
<Intyalle> Now it's gone back to saying it's mounted as read/write but actually being read only, and any amount of chmod or similar have no actual effect even when they say they do. There was a command I found to fix that last time, but I can't find it again now because I don't remember what I typed in as the search
<Sysi> is it ntfs?
<Sysi> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Intyalle> It says fuseblk, but according to a quick search that means it is ntfs. Something about a workaround
<Sysi> try to install that ntfs-3g
<Intyalle> I did, ran it, selected write support for both internal and external... and the external hard drive is still acting like it's read only.
<Sysi> did you try to mount it again?
<Intyalle> I unplugged it so I could try to mount it again and now when I plug it in it just doesn't show
<Sysi> i wonder if it's HAL issue then
<Intyalle> And if it is, how would I go about fixing it?
<Sysi> install hal
<Intyalle> The external HDD *used* to work just fine... no clue why it isn't now.
<Sysi> and reboot
<Intyalle> Says I already have the newest version
<Sysi> so that isn't issue
<J100> I have been trying to get xubuntu 10.04 onto a hp pavilion 8575c
<J100> and it won't install but xubuntu 8.04
<Intyalle> brb, gonna try a restart to see if it'll pick up the hard drive again.
<J100> will do just fine
<Sysi> where installation stops?
<J100> my install fails after it completes and restarts
<J100> grub doesn't even come up
<Sysi> does it give error?
<J100> no just a black screen then xubuntu trys to start and freezes
<J100> so I have been trying f6 options for boot and
<Sysi> grub menu don't come up by fedault in 10.04
<J100> using all of them except of the free software only gets the live cd to boot
<J100> o
<J100> that helps
<Sysi> what graphics card?
<J100> in 8.04 you can hit escape and get it
<J100> ati
<J100> 64mb
<J100> just a sec will boot 8.04 and run lspci
<Intyalle> Okay, it's showing up again at least. Any suggestions before I mount it?
<J100> radeon rv100 (radeon 7000/ve)
<J100> thats the out put of lspci
<J100> 8.04 gives a warning at startup about no bois year and that apic=force is required
<Intyalle> ... I'll take that as a no.
<J100> sorry it was acpi=force
<J100> could i install 8.04 and 10.04 side by side?
<Intyalle> J100: Assuming you can actually install them both I'd say probably in the same way you'd install Windows and Linux side by side
<J100> thats what I was thinking I havn't done a linux side by side yet
<slow-motion> n8
<Intyalle> I wasn't under the impression that it mattered what two operating systems were involved in the dual booting. Though I do wonder why you'd want an earlier version of the same thing you'll be installing - after all, this isn't Windows where new programs only run on the new systems but the older systems are better.
<J100> no thats true
<J100> Should state the reason
<J100> I am so tired of having to reinstall after 10.04 fails
<Intyalle> Ah, I see. Fair enough then I suppose.
<J100> its is a boot option I am sure of that now, but which one ( the install takes forever on this old hardware)
<Intyalle> I'll be upgrading to 10.04 after the wipe... Assuming, of course, that I can get my external hard drive working so that I can backup the files I need to keep so that I *can* wipe.
<lighta> oh hi, I having some mount error after updating to 10.04 (before entering session) how does I take this off ?
<J100> just a question
<J100> about the external hd
<Intyalle> J100: Ask away
<lighta> none got this error too ? It only show me this but me /etc/fstab mount working well so..
<J100> has it been improperly ejected from the system you are trying to backup (if it has you will be able to see it and look at files possiblely but you will not be able to write to the drive)
<Intyalle> I don't know about improperly ejected, but yes it'd acting as read-only despite saying it's mounted as read/write
<Intyalle> *it's
<Intyalle> Again.
<J100> it was most likely unplugged without being ejected by the os (this causes the no write issue in my experience)
<J100> there is a trick to restoring a file on the drive so that the os will write to it again (if I remember correctly)
<Intyalle> Well I tried ejecting it and mounting again, no luck
<Intyalle> If only I could remember the search I used last time it was playing up, I could find the command that fixed it last time again
<J100> no that will not work
<lighta> is it ntfs drive ?
<Aquina> Thanks, TheSheep. What about XFCE?
<J100> I know that command is a useful one (but like you I always for get it)
#xubuntu 2010-06-13
<Intyalle> Aha, thank you history. I finally found the right entry and found the command again
<J100> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13403/
<J100> is it ntfs-fix
<J100> ?
 * Intyalle saves the command this time
<Intyalle> No, it's a specific command to remount it properly - sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/External -o remount,rw
<J100> storing that in google notes
<J100> thanks
<Intyalle> ... and now I'm back down to last night's problem
<Intyalle> It refuses to create a new folder because the file/folder does not exist
<Intyalle> -_-
<Intyalle> Every time I see the error I can't help but think that's kinda the point - the folder doesn't exist, that's why I'm trying to make it
<J100> make on the pc and move it to the drive
<schlaftier> Intyalle: I wasn't there last night, do you have some more information, like the exact error message, in a pastebin?
<J100> if it won't move it there try making moving a text file to the drive
<Intyalle> Failed to create directory "/media/X Storage/backup".
<Intyalle> No such file or directory.
<Intyalle> There's your exact error message
<schlaftier> Intyalle: You usually get this message when the parent directory doesn't exist, so: does the directory "/media/X Storage" exist
<Intyalle> Yes. That's my external hard drive. I am *in* that directory when I try to make the new folder (right click, create new folder method, but it doesn't work with mkdir when I open terminal at that point either)
<schlaftier> that's weird
<Intyalle> Yes.
<lighta> can you create a file ?
<Intyalle> Failed to create empty file "test".
<Intyalle> No such file or directory
<Intyalle> Do you want to skip it?
<Intyalle> ^ I got that error message when I tried
<lighta> I was thinking maybe your mounting rw didn't work properly
<Intyalle> Maybe, but before that I didn't even have the *option* to create a file or folder.
<Intyalle> And certainly I can delete files again just fine after using that command.
<lighta> hmm try mounting your external drive with ntfs-3g on type
<lighta> had writting issues before this too
<Intyalle> ?
<lighta> you external drive don't u use /etc/fstab to mount it ?
<lighta> didn't*
<Intyalle> Usually it automounts. The specific command I used earlier to fix the writing problem is above. I can paste it again if you need.
<Intyalle> Please remember I'm only a pretend computer geek :P I know my way reasonably around a computer, but I'm still relatively new to Linux.
<lighta> I'm far pro either don't worry
<J100>  radeon rv100 (radeon 7000/ve) does any know if the new radeon driver has issues with this card
<J100> ?
<lighta> my command would be /dev/sdc1 /media/External ntfs-3g defaults,utf8 0 0
<Intyalle> I'll try it
<Intyalle> ... That's mount, yes?
<Intyalle> http://pastebin.com/hFWrM35b
<lighta> yes
<lighta> fdisk -l ?
<Intyalle> http://pastebin.com/VaFfJE54
<lighta> I don't remenber proper command :( the one I gave you should be put at end of /etc/fstab to mount it automatically
<lighta> put it then run mount -a (easier)
<Intyalle> How to I put into the file?
<lighta> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Intyalle> How do I save it?
<lighta> ctrl + x
<lighta> ten o
<lighta> then o*
<lighta> you can do it with sudo mousepad /etc/fstab if you prefer
<Intyalle> Doesn't seem to have worked
<lighta> it has mounted and everything ?
<Intyalle> Saved - and I know I did - ejected, remounted, didn't seem to be different, checked file again... hadn't actually changed.
<lighta> could you open it ?
<Intyalle> The hard drive, or the file?
<lighta> hard drive after mount it
<Intyalle> Yes
<lighta> and you tryed to write in it?
<Intyalle> But it mounted read-only again. Fixed it with the mount command, bt it still won't make folders.
<lighta> oh ok, then I don't have other idea
<Intyalle> Okay, so I can happily mess with any file already there, but I can't copy anything to or create anything at any location on the drive
<lighta> I really have no idea why, unmount reset external then retry ?
<Intyalle> Already tried unmounting and mounting again. Repeatedly.
<lighta> with turning off ?
<Intyalle> Tried restarting too. Worked occasionally at the start with the read-only problem, but not even that anymore
<lighta> I don't think reboot computer could help but..
<Intyalle> As I said, it doesn't anymore
<Intyalle> At this rate I'm just gonna have to hope my last blank DVDs have enough space to do the backup, pain in the ass as that will be. Particularly since I doubt they will.
<oren> what packages do i need to support GeForce 6200?
<oren> what packages do i need to support GeForce 6200?
<oren> sorry..
<oren> didn't mean to post here
<oren> again
<Intyalle> oren: Have you tried doing google searches on that subject?
<oren> Intyalle: yes. i also tried runnig 'jockey-gtk' but got:
<oren> 'no proprietry drivers are in use'
 * Intyalle shrugs
<Intyalle> Dunno then
<oren> np
<oren> thanks
<Intyalle> I just know I always go looking to see if there's an apt-get to install a program rather than downloading and installing, since it's easier
<Intyalle> The search usually picks up any other packages that need installing, whether there is an apt-get for the program itself or not
<bittin> http://bash.org/?454203
<bazhang> !ot | bittin
<ubottu> bittin: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kangarooo> hello. in xubuntu i just changed resolution to lower and now cant do anything in there couse its all black. how to revert from command line? maybe on killall xorg it will restart to working resolution?
<TriMe> if u dont touch anything it should go back after 10 - 20 seconds.
<TriMe> but i suspose it hasn't seeing as u typed that
<TriMe> you should be able to do a reboot without applying the settings and it'll come back.
<TriMe> if not u might need to load it in safe mode and change the res there
<TriMe> Kangarooo,
<Kangarooo> TriMe: no? in xubuntu if u put resolution it has never changed or waited some seconds for accept or revert.
<TriMe> has a reboot fixed it?
<Kangarooo> i mean it changes immidiatlly but doesnt wait for acept or revert if not accepted
<Kangarooo> reboot? how a reboot will fix that? a setting is saved in xorg
<TriMe> Well thats what i was saying if its been "saved"
<Kangarooo> of course its saved immidiatly after pressing apply
<TriMe> then you will need to boot into safe mode unless you have an SHH connection through another computer u can use to enter in the command line
<Kangarooo> im now in the same computer in TTY
<TriMe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<TriMe> This post might be able to help u
<Kangarooo> im in TTY i cant open links
<TriMe> lol
<TriMe> you only have 1 computer?
<TriMe> do u have command line?
<Kangarooo> they are not next to each other. i have long house
<Kangarooo> yes im in command line what else then command line is in TTY ?
<TriMe> This might work
<TriMe> xrandr -s 1024×768
<TriMe> sorry
<TriMe> sudo xrandr -s 1024×768
<TriMe> but u may need to install the package
<TriMe> sudo apt-get install x11-xserver-utils
<TriMe> that's all i really know man...
<TriMe> most of my ubuntu shit i do is all command line only through ssh.
<Kangarooo> sudo xrandr .... gives cant open display. (thats becouse im in TTY. the same i would get thrue ssh)
<TriMe> what res did u change it to?
<Kangarooo> the same u wrote
<TriMe> oh right kk
<TriMe> try this man
<Kangarooo> it gives error cant open display- thats becouse im in command line witch isnt emulated in xorg couse its tty..
<TriMe> sudo apt-get install
<TriMe> hwinfo
<TriMe> sudo apt-get install
<TriMe> hwinfo
<TriMe> sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<Kangarooo> i have that
<TriMe> ^
<TriMe> kk
<TriMe> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<knome> !language | TriMe
<ubottu> TriMe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kangarooo> what?
<TriMe> knome, wtf?
<Kangarooo> how will that gonna help?
<knome> TriMe, please stop swearing now.
<TriMe> lol u *****
<Kangarooo> ok. btw it gave nothing
<TriMe> kk
<knome> TriMe, start behaving now.
<Kangarooo> TriMe: that command is hw info and hw means HardWare
<Kangarooo> that doesnt change resolution
<TriMe> Hmm.. well i am dammed to find this i never had to go into TTY before so not sure if there is another way/
<oren> i try to find the correct package for my GeForce 6200. according to this page - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/nvidia-glx-185/185.18.36-0ubuntu9  the nvidia-glk-185 supports my card. i installed it and now jockey-gtk shows me nvidia-current but tells me it's not being used. any clues?
<knome> oren, have you triede enabling the driver?
<oren> knome: no. how?
<knome> oren, you have to enable propietary drivers yourself
<oren> knome: sure. how do i enable the driver? and also, is it nvidia-current that we're talking about?
<knome> oren, whatever driver that's on jockey :)
<knome> oren, there should be a button to enable the driver in jockey
<oren> knome: that's the one i see. how do i enable it? on the jockey screen i see a button 'deactivate'. but i don't see a way to use it.
<oren> (and i assume i don't want to deactivate it)
<knome> oren, hmm. then it's running i suppse
<oren> knome: ok. but it tells me: this driver is activated but not currently in use.
<knome> oren, mmh. have you tried booting?
<oren> knome: no..
<knome> oren, maybe you should try that first
<oren> thanks, i'll be back soon (-:
<lighta> I need vstpd support but none respond there, localhost connection don't work, here my config file : http://pastebin.com/eQKvvfi4
<oren> how to 'use' nvidia driver for my GeForce 6200? i activated it from jockey-gtk (even though it still say it's not being used) and rebooted. not only it didn't help. now my main monitor is not working. any tips?
<oren> i heard people on the forum saying there mighht be a bug in the UI of jockey and it's actually using the driver.
<knome> oren, that might as well be
<oren> another question - i installed nvidia-glx-185 since it say it support my card. maybe there is different package i should install instead?
<oren> knome: 1 sec..
<oren> knome: some progress - nvidia-settings is runnnig now. but i can't see my main monitor.
<oren> how to tell nvidia about my other monitor?
<knome> oren, iirc there is some kind of "probe for monitors" button or so
<knome> oren, or just look at the configuration stuff
<knome> oren, i had an nvidia card before and the other monitor was "hidden", but just can't remember what you needed to do to get it visible
<knome> oren, i have to get some sleep now though
<knome> oren, good luck with that :)
<oren> knome: u were right. i am rebooting now. thanks
<oren> i have 2 screens and i use nvidia-settings to set two seperate x. the ploblem is the main screen is black (i see the cursor though). when i chose twine-view it's working (unusable, but i see one giant screen spread across 2 monitors). how to make it work with 2 separate x?
<xubuntu132> ola
<well_laid_lawn> !es | ?
<ubottu> ?: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu132: ^^
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I just added xubuntu to my current ubuntu system......firefox fills the WHOLE page when opened up in xubuntu, how do I change this?
<ShapeShifter499> never mind xD it was stuck in full screen mode lmao
<slow-motion> hi
<hookworm24> using xfce. sound not working. where can i find my audio device properties/status
<likemindead> Icon on panel.
<hookworm24> isin't that just the mixer?
<likemindead> Is it system wide? Any sound at all
<likemindead> ?
<likemindead> This help, hookworm24? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9245932#post9245932
<Arpad2> what is the LTS after the codename version?
<Sysi> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Arpad2> this means also that karmic is not supported since the new release?
<Sysi> it is, for some time
<Sysi> iirc until 10.10 comes out
<Arpad2> 10.04 is stable also?
<Sysi> yes
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> and why !LTS and not LTS? :)
<Sysi> commanding the bot
<Arpad2> thank you!
<Sysi> np
<gothenburg> :)
<Arpad2> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lighta> Hi, I need some help, I did a big configuration for my vsftpd, so I could choose proper thing but it doesn't work. (on local) http://pastebin.com/eQKvvfi4
<crow> Hi, i need " ladspa" but cant be found on xubuntu 10.04 shurly package name missing but whats correct one
<Aquina> ubuntuhcl.org is not so helpful for finding a touchscreen that works with lucid and is cheap as well.
<Aquina> Can someone recommend me a model?
<lighta> Hi, I need some help, I did a big configuration for my vsftpd, so I could choose proper thing but it doesn't work. (on local) http://pastebin.com/ZhVkyS1M
<Sysi> Aquina: if they don't need special drivers they work
<Sysi> pick some and try to watch with google if it's gonna work
<lighta> how can I disable sound in xchat ?
<Sysi> settings → notifications or something
<lighta> yes I did that already. settings -> sound but didn't found how to disable it. (or I point to an empty folder file for sound but..)
<Sysi> not that one
<lighta> the one in xchat right ?
<Sysi> but the one for sounds but for notifications
<lighta> setting > preference > chat > sound (no disable option). I want to disable all sound
<Sysi> ... you have to do it in other way
<Sysi> "alarms" or something in settings
<lighta> settings got 2 option : preference and advance; in advence 3 categorie : interface, chat, network
<Sysi> chat → first under that
<Sysi> (on my system)
<lighta> yes, then alarme, disable option put a bip
<lighta> but still do sound :(
<lighta> I did that already
<Sysi> you may have to restart client
<lighta> oh ok I'll try
<lighta> back
<Sysi> ping :p
<lighta> so to try this if I change chan and you pm my name I should not got sound right ?
<lighta> erf
<lighta> got heard a sound
<lighta> just heard
<lighta> =(
<lighta> nevermind I'll point to an empty folder
<Sysi> i never got any sound from xfce
<lighta> do you know vsftpd a bit ?
<Sysi> *xchat
<Sysi> no i don't
<lighta> oh you think it's another thing then ?
<Sysi> if it can't be something it must be something else
<lighta> Sysi, was gigolo =(
<Sysi> with voices? :D
<Aquina> Can someone recommend me a model?
<knome> a model?
<knome> i'd say heidi klum will be a safe choice
<Sysi> earlier he talked about touchscreens
<knome> you can touch heidi klum as well
<knome> though i don't know where the "screen" is
<Aquina> ubuntuhcl.org is not so helpful for finding a touchscreen that works with lucid and is cheap as well.
<Aquina> Besides that I dont like heidi since she's stupid. Bad example for a woman (although economically successfull). :-/
<knome> no need to be rude
<Aquina> huh? She's from my country, shes female like me and I still think she's stupid. ;-)
<knome> still no need to be rude
<Sysi> i've called you "he", you didn't fix
<Aquina> ?
<Sysi> "shes female like me"
<Sysi> or am i just tired..
<raevol> fight fight!
<Aquina> I'm from Germany and maybe my English is not the best. I'm sorry for that. I still don't understand what you want to tell me. Can you recommend me a touchscreen which works out of the box?
<lighta> guys, what better pasv or port for ftp connection ? no need big detail
<lighta> I think you usually say "she's a woman"
<TheSheep> on the irc everyone are smelly male nerds anyways ;)
<TheSheep> then again, it doesn't solve the touchscreen problem
<TheSheep> Aquina: if you have a computer hardware store nearby, maybe you could arrange for a test
<xubuntu446> iu
<xubuntu446> oiuyiyuikgyuiugikuyioyoyopoyior89o9
<Aquina> Thx, TheSheep. :-) That's a great idea.
<TheSheep> Aquina: I think in Germany you can return a product if it doesn't meet your expectations
<Aquina> Oh yes, lights: "she's" a woman. :-)
<TheSheep> Aquina: in the worst case
<Aquina> Yes, that's true.
<TheSheep> you need that touchscreen for some public terminal?
<Aquina> TheSheep, where can I look up whether a hardware becomes possibly supported? kernel.org? Or is there an easier to read and understand source?
<Sysi> google
<TheSheep> Aquina: I don't think there is a single place for that
<Aquina> Ok, that's waht I wanted to know. Thx!
<TheSheep> Aquina: especially when developers only care about the chips inside that hardware and often don't even know all the model names of hardware that uses a specific chip
<TheSheep> Aquina: so when they add support for a particular chip, they don't even know what devices become supported
<Aquina> That's true the problem however that an open source driver exists but no working up-to-date package for lucid. I helped a friend to compile the USB-module and driver, loaded it and wrote (I HAD TO) an xorg.conf.
<Aquina> It finally "worked" after th Xserver reset itself. In short: support by the vendor mimomonitors.com is awfull. It's painfull.
<TheSheep> one way to imporve the situation is to work on packaging it...
<TheSheep> improve*
<TheSheep> actually, I'm pretty sure it won't imporve unless someone does :)
<TheSheep> what's with that 'imporve' :/
<TheSheep> Freud would know
<Aquina> :-) But that's the vendors work AND the device is 300 miles awy and I have only shell access and can't visually veryfy anything. ;-(
<TheSheep> Aquina: nag the vendor
<Aquina> WE'll do that :-)
<TheSheep> Aquina: organize a pressure group
<TheSheep> Aquina: perform a number of raids on their headquaters
<Aquina> alright! ;-) Here we go...
<TheSheep> Aquina: kidnap their children and teach them to use linux
<TheSheep> install debian on their home appliances
<Aquina> Oh, we'll take that into account. :-)
<TheSheep> or give up and do their work for them
<Aquina> We already have a discussion about that. He is yet undecided what to do. Other touchscreen vendors often offer old drivers. It's all a nightmare.
<nicklas_> yo
<knome> !hi | nicklas_
<ubottu> nicklas_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slow-motion> n8
<Aquina> Sysi I checked the log because I was busy at that time. I'm gonna memorize the way you called me.
<J100> How does one tweek a graphics driver
<J100> I have an old p3 550 and the radeon v100 grahics card
<J100> it works just fine in 8.04 but brakes in 10.04
<J100> ?
#xubuntu 2011-06-06
<fcabargas> Hi from CHILE!
<GridCube> fcabargas, :D hi from Argentina
<GridCube> you can /join #xubuntu-es       if you feel like it :) theres not much people there tho
<MK``> How do I disable mousepad doubleclick in Xubuntu?
<MK``> or, any click by tapping really
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> MK``, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1006947.html  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-910254.html  http://superuser.com/questions/70661/disable-tap-to-click-in-xubuntu
<lostson> i add a startup command like this synclient maxtaptime=0 that way everytime xfce starts up the tapping option is off on my laptop mouse
<lostson> i am way late into this conversation but thought i would throw it out there
<MK``> I installed gpointing-device-settings which seems to handle it nicely
<lostson> ok
<lostson> that is a nice little app
<MK``> yeah
<xubuntu443> This is something that you can connect to IRC during installation.
<MK``> welcome :D
<xubuntu443> Didn't have this feature that last time I had it installed.
<GridCube> :D
<NotTheGuy> How can I move the panel locations? I would like the one that's on the top now on the bottom and such.
<GridCube> unlock it
<GridCube> and then drag and drop it
<NotTheGuy> great, thanks much GridCube
<GridCube> not a problem :)
<NotTheGuy> I don't want to bail right away but I needed to fix that before I give the PC to my sister tomorrow and I need sleep now.
<xubuntu443> He didn't stay long.
<xubuntu443> And I'll be gone too once the installation is finished.
<GridCube> ;)
<GridCube> you can come back later
<xubuntu443> I'm considering it. Although, I don't stop by Freenode very often.
<xubuntu443> Time to go.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck
<Bledhead> ?
<djiefo> Any chance to get help for Cairo-dock. Why Dustbin in unavailable?
<djiefo> Any chance to get help for Cairo-dock. Why Dustbin in unavailable?
<alexfpms> djiefo, unavailable? what do you mean ?
<djiefo> Simply Dustbin Icon with a BIG N/A on it
<djiefo> alexfpms,  cant interact with it
<alexfpms> probably non installed
<djiefo> dustbin is trash right?
<alexfpms> there is also dustbin theme
<djiefo> alexfpms, http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/Djiefo/dustbinunavailable.png
<djiefo> alexfpms,  u see N/A
<alexfpms> lol
<alexfpms> seems to be a problem
<djiefo> haha yes
<djiefo> My linux tells me i can't use the trash I think i will through my waste by the window
<alexfpms> lol
<alexfpms> did you try check options ?
<djiefo> yes
<djiefo> all seems to be good
<djiefo> theres no launghing option in configuration of this applet
<djiefo> launching options*
<alexfpms> seems it is not your day
<alexfpms> something wrong with dustbin applet
<djiefo> well
<djiefo> hard work worth it
<alexfpms> as usual
<alexfpms> ;)
<djiefo> I have no trash bin on my desktop at the moment
<djiefo> I cant empty it I dont see it :|
<alexfpms> djiefo, on #cairo-dock chanel
<djiefo> !
<alexfpms> may be someone could help
<geronimo_> Hello
<geronimo_> I am new and have Q
<geronimo_> Netbook Toshiba NB500 under Win7 using a Procesor Fan just for a while
<stephanmg> what's the matter?
<TheSheep> you are told to be bold
<geronimo_> xubuntu 11.04 with all updates using Fan still but when procesor temperatur is high fan is turning fast but when temperature is about 59 is turning but slowly
<geronimo_> is it normal ??
<geronimo_> When starting Fan is OFF
<djiefo> re
<Wulong> Hello
<Wulong> Are there any good alternatives to gnome-do or gmrun for launchers?
<djiefo> xcfe4
<Wulong> Not xfce4?
<Wulong> kupfer looks right
<Wulong> Now I just have to hide metacity/border for it.
<Guest26612> hello, is it normal that when I install Open Office with sudo apt... I end up with Libre Office?
<MrPopinjay> Hello guys. Does anyone know if you can enter the comment into the file name when renaming batches of mp3s via gmusicbrowser?
<xrdodrx> hello, I'm trying to change my "compose" key to the caps lock key
<xrdodrx> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Xubuntu%20with%20XFCE , I can change it to "ralt" or "rwin"
<xrdodrx> but it doesn't provide the code for the caps lock key
<plantoschka> vlc-mozilla plugin always crashes in firefox and chromium when i try to play some media content :( anybody knows about this issue (11.04)
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> what version of vlc?
<plantoschka> the one from the 1.19
<plantoschka> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/722690
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722690 in vlc (Ubuntu) " error: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so: undefined symbol: NPP_Initialize" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davabi> hello
<davabi> looking for help regarding Xubuntu 11.04 / how to add "Places" Shortcut (as it was before) into the top panel
<GridCube> mmm
<xrdodrx> wish davabi wouldnt have quit
<xrdodrx> i actually have done that
<plantoschka> maybe he figured it out by himself ;)
<charlie-tca> It's broken in natty, I think
<plantoschka> works for me in natty. but i don't use it in the top panel
<charlie-tca> places plugin is not the thunar thing in the bottom launchers
<plantoschka> ah ok ;)
<charlie-tca> It is a separate plugin that you have to add from the repositories first, then add it to the panel
<plantoschka> what does the places plugin offer?
<charlie-tca> Similar to what we had in Maverick and earlier, a button on the panel, that lists /home, /Desktop, and shortcuts added by users instead of all folders in /home
<plantoschka> oh, sounds good :)
<charlie-tca> but it is kind of broken in Xfce 4.8
<th0r> I just installed 11.04. Is there no iconbox plugin for the panel any longer? Is there any other way to display the icons for minimized apps?
<charlie-tca> Mine still shows them minimized in the panel
<th0r> charlie-tca: which plugin  are you using  for that?
<charlie-tca> I don't. when I minimize, I get [program]  in the panel itself
<th0r> charlie-tca: yeah, you get buttons like in windows. But there used to be a plugin called iconbox that you could use...gave you just the icon of the minimized apps so you could build a panel something like a mac
<charlie-tca> probably not carried forward in Xfce 4.8, but you might check the repositories with synaptic package manager for sure. Not all plugins are installed by default
<th0r> charlie-tca: yeah, I checked synaptic and it isn't there. Need to  add medibuntu and others....have just starting configuring a new install
<freed0m> Hello. Need your help. How to adjust the output labels on the desktop?
<GridCube> output labels?
<GridCube> you mean changing the virtual desktop name?
#xubuntu 2011-06-07
<Andantino> im having a problem with compiz and the desktop cube and all that
<Andantino> when i try to run it, all my windows lose their maximize and minimize buttons
<Andantino> and the cube will switch screens but every screen is the same with the same tabs open
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> what happened with places menu in natty?
<eee> hello everyone. Does anybody know how to set firewall up?
<eee> I'm newbie in irc. can anybody answer me: can you see my posts? is this correct channel?
<Unit193> eee: This is the correct channel
<eee> is firewall for xubuntu really necessary ?
<Unit193> eee: You may want to look at gufw since it's a gui
<Unit193> !firewall | eee
<ubottu> eee: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<eee> unit193: ty. but i did not quite understand what are you talking about. can you give me links. and i mean real firewall with interface like firestarter etc
<Unit193> You could use firestarter... But you can look at some info about gufw in synaptic
<Wizard> eee: all of this apps Unit193 mentioned comes from network traffic control and they don't have many common options known from 'firewalls' for windoze
<eee> ok. ty all
<Wizard> you will find possibilities of traffic shaping, nat, port blocking and forwarding, packet filtering, deep packet analysis and so forth
<Wizard> what features do you expect from a firewall?
<eee> i prefer something like Comodo fw. i dont like any application starting or sharing resources without permission
<Wizard> sorry, i haven't used windows for ages, i don't know comodo, what does it do?
<eee> i got message from Pidgin. and i guess its already runing , but i dont allowed anything like that
<Unit193> Wizard: He wants something like whitelisting
<eee> comodo asked you every time , when some appl or program want to use your resources or connections
<Wizard> i'm never gonna understand windows..
<Wizard> i would kill myself if any app was bothering me to send something or not :/
<Wizard> eee: i've never heared about such tool
<eee> you can make a rules))
<Unit193> Wizard: You can change settings in it (I've used an older version, seems nice)
<eee> but. i find Pidgin running and i dont allowed this. is it normal?
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> xubuntu starts no network tools by defautl, iirc
<eee> ok . let me see.
<Wizard> maybe you started it once and forgot about it.. xubuntu saves session by default
<Wizard> (this is another nightmares causing behaviour)
<eee> its my 3rd session, and i dont think i did started it before, but anyway i found it suspicious.
<eee> i choose linux for security reasons. and all i worried about is a my passwords. i dont keep any private info here. but i really need something to protect my emails. can you give a advise about my worries? )))
<eee> does anybody knows anything about threats such as worms or troyans for xubuntu?
<eee> and what i should do first to minimize risks?
<eee> ok)) so can anybody explain me how to install firestarter ? i could find::::To install, open the Applications!!!! (where is it???) menu and choose Add/Remove.Select Show: All available applications and search for Firestarter.
<eee> *i could not   )))
<Unit193> Menu > System > Synaptic Package Manager
<eee> ok
<eee> and then?
<Unit193> There should be a search button
<Sysi> basically firewall is quite useless, you anyway don't have anything listening those closed ports, open ones need to be open anyway
<Wizard> eee: there were some malicious scripts hidden in packages with screensaver on gnome-look.org
<eee> ok .ty
<Wizard> basic security hint is to use only official repositories, keep away from ppa and don't install any debs downloaded directly
<Wizard> i think using LTS will also help you maintaining consistent and secure system
<eee> ty wise wizzard
<Wizard> нет проблема
<eee> LTS? how can i install it. Speak Russian?
<Wizard> a bit
<Unit193> There is also a russian channel
<Wizard> lts - long term support - is a older version of xubuntu, which still recieves security updates
<Sysi> 10.04 currently
<Wizard> yup
<cYmen> Does anybody know how to turn on the nocaps modifier for a keyboard layout?
<Wizard> eee: wikipedia has pretty nice explanation of ubuntu releases
<Sysi> i think you'd need selinux and noscript to have really secure system, if even then
<cYmen> (It maps caps-lock to control.)
<Sysi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Wizard> cYmen: setxkbmap -option nocaps <your_layout_here>
<eee> ty all
<Wizard> cYmen: unfortunately xfce does not have neat xkb options editor (like gnome or kde)
<cYmen> mkay...so where do I autoload that?
<Sysi> settings -> sessions and startup should work
<Wizard> yup
<Wizard> cYmen: first try it in terminal, if it works
 * cYmen reboots.
<Wizard> does anybody use xubuntu with touchscreen device?
<cYmen> Wizard: Seems to work fine. Thanks!
<Wizard> your welcome
<Wizard> cYmen: you didn't have to reboot, btw
<Sysi> for testing it he did
<Wizard> eee: if it comes about my russian skills - i've been learning it for 1,5 year
<eee> anybody knows how to make youtube play videos?
<Wizard> sure
<Wizard> it says flash is not installed?
<Wizard> look for flashplugin in synaptic
<eee> ok. let me see.
<eee> what is a best package?
<Wizard> flashplugin-installer
<Wizard> it does everyting for you
<cYmen> How can I add shortcuts to network shares to the file manager?
<cYmen> Like network drives in windows..
<cYmen> ugh I'll just use the shell
<cYmen> gui-schmui :p
<Wizard> lol
<eee> when i mark Adobe Flash Player plugin installer it shows "!" sign and cant be applied before "fix broken package" . does anybody know anything about it?
<Sysi> update package list, if your system is up-to-date
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> synaptics also has 'fix broken' somewhere
<Sysi> my guess still is outdated package database
<Wizard> me too
<eee> update helped. ty
<eee> still black screen on youtube, do i need to restart to apply changes?
<Sysi> make sure you don't have gnash installed
<Sysi> restarting firefox should be enough
<Sysi> what graphics driver and is your system 32 or 64 bit?
<eee> let me see. min
<eee> how can i find out about gnash?
<Sysi> synaptic, or see what plugin you have on firefox
<eee> gnash is not installed. where i can find out  about firefox plugins? ( i know its too noobish(((
<Wizard> about:plugins
<Wizard> as Sysi said - firefox restart should be enough
<visitor1> hi, anybody manages to play flash video fluently under xubuntu 10.04?
 * Wizard 
<visitor1> under firefox it crashes and under opera it uses almost 100% cpu
<Sysi> what graphics card/drivers, 32 or 64bit?
<Sysi> what cpu, fullscreen or always?
<visitor1> the nvdidia drivers 32 bit, pentium 6300
<visitor1> always
<visitor1> 9600gt
<Sysi> right click on some video and set off hardware acceleration from settings
<Sysi> flash is known to eat lots of cpu though
<visitor1> ok, i will check it out, tough i think i already tried this also
<visitor1> i heard about light spark?
<visitor1> but i think its still beta and also needs a newer os version
<Wizard> what is light spark?
<Wizard> btw, flash should die a painfull death ;)
<Belserusk> How do people find 11.04?
<Belserusk> Rating out of 10?
<Wizard> works fine
<Wizard> ah, he quit :P
<jrgifford> Any idea on how I could reset a users Xubuntu session?
<Wizard> jrgifford: you can delete xfce session configuration
<jrgifford> Wizard: where is that stored?
<TheSheep> in ~/.cache/sessions
<jrgifford> I'd like to reset this guys desktop without losing any data (like pidgin/empathy/chrome/ config etc)
<Wizard> ah, desktop
<Wizard> than look at ~/.config/xfce
<jrgifford> Thanks Wizard and TheSheep!
<xubuntu258> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu258> ho un problema
<xubuntu258> cè qualcuno che m aiutaaa
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pres-Gas> Hey, what is the proper way to disable the ability to have non-admin users shut down/restart a machine?
<Pres-Gas> I saw some pages that talked about gconf editing the gnome-power-manager, but we are using the xfce4-power-manager
<Pres-Gas> ...or would I be editing something else?
<GridCube> mm
<GridCube> i don't know
<GridCube> let me find out
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, I am still googling as well....
<xrdodrx> what would stop them from hitting the power button?
<ablomen> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/ << try this
<xrdodrx> seems like a pointless setting to me
<ablomen> (also disables the power button on some pc's)
<cYmen> Hm...how do I login to the cups admin page?
<cYmen> ah my user...gna...nvm :)
<freed0m> Есть которые по-русски понимают?
<charlie-tca> !ru | freed0m
<ubottu> freed0m: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<freed0m> та ппц ребята. у меня вопрос по xubuntu а не ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Как правило, # Ubuntu-RU должны быть в состоянии помочь и с Ubuntu и Xubuntu. Это, к сожалению, только на английском языке канала.
<cYmen> hm... my printer stopped working and I don't know why :/
<charlie-tca> check the cables?
<freed0m> Блин)) так ты же на чистом русском написал)))) товарищ)) а переводчик нам поможет?
<charlie-tca> out of paper, out of ink?
<charlie-tca> Я использую Google Translate для этого
<cYmen> hehe sadly no
<cYmen> cups is complaining about the cups/foo/backend/hp failing
<cYmen> There are some reports about this but I have yet to find a way to fix it that works.
<charlie-tca> Maybe it needs a restart?
<cYmen> Seems to be a generic error message.
<charlie-tca> I don't really know much about printers.
<charlie-tca> freed0m: I can try maybe.
<cYmen> Nobody does. Everybody hates printers and wants them to just work. :)
<charlie-tca> There is a couple of developers that works the printer stuff, to the best of my knowledge. Unfortunately, there seldom are any workarounds for printer issues.
<freed0m> Translation easy to understand?
<charlie-tca> not always - but we can try
<freed0m> o'key))
<cYmen> Jesus, there is a fucking monkey in the hard disk slot drive noodles.
<charlie-tca> !language | cYmen
<ubottu> cYmen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cYmen> Oh, come on. :)
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> keep it clean
<cYmen> So I can't say the f word?
<charlie-tca> or any other cuss word. You agreed to follow the guidelines when you log in to any #ubuntu/#xubuntu channel
<charlie-tca> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<charlie-tca> or any variation on those words, including a placeholder type word/character
<freed0m> How to configure your desktop so you can create links to the program (icon) as for example in Lubuntu / runtu / ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> freed0m: just right click on the desktop, add a launcher
<charlie-tca> freed0m: in Xubuntu 11.04, you can drag the icon from the menu to the desktop, too.
<charlie-tca> I lied to you
<charlie-tca> you can't drag it.
<charlie-tca> freed0m: the other way is to open Application Finder, and drag the application to the desktop
<freed0m> <charlie-tca> freed0m: just right click on the desktop, add a launcher:With this method, I know, but it is not very convenient. System xubunru 10.10
<charlie-tca> I think you drag the icon from Application Finder, even in 10.10, but am not sure.
<Sysi> drag from xfce4-appfinder
<freed0m> Finder is available in ubuntu repositories?
<Sysi> should there by default
<charlie-tca> yes, it should already be installed in menu -> Accessories
<charlie-tca> uses the magnifying glass icon
<freed0m> No, I do not see this program in the settings
<charlie-tca> попробуйте установить его тогда. это называется xfce4-appfinder
<charlie-tca> I don't the translation for the Application Finder in the menu
<freed0m> Sorry. I found it))) but my questions are not over yet) I have still not tired?
<charlie-tca> You are doing fine. Let's keep trying to answer them.
<charlie-tca> Sysi: you write any Russian?
<freed0m> I removed the standard package of sound control Mixer. I downloaded a new (gnome). I put the sound icon in the system Trey?
<charlie-tca> I do not know how to do that.
<freed0m> (((
<dr4c4n> freed0m: which new sound control?
<freed0m> yes, yes
<dr4c4n> which one did u install other than mixer?
<dr4c4n> I have three
<freed0m> I removed the mixer and set a new.
<dr4c4n> ok.. but what is the new one called
<dr4c4n> is it the pulse audio mixer
<GridCube> he said it was the gnome mixer
<dr4c4n> ok, those two actually link to the same thing
<dr4c4n> i just type mixer or pavucontrol
<dr4c4n> or gnome-mixer on cmd line
<dr4c4n> u can setup a connection from the control panel if you want, but i just go to CLI
<dr4c4n> (terminal)
<dr4c4n> what's the problem exactly?
<freed0m> wait please) i'm translate
<freed0m> The problem is how to control the mixer icon in the system tray
<charlie-tca> left-click it, I think
<freed0m> The question may seem ridiculous: What are the official system requirements in xubuntu? :)
<freed0m> <charlie-tca>ok)
<charlie-tca> not ridiculous :-)      400MHz CPU, 192MB ram to install, works really slow. Better is 512MB ram, 550MHz CPU
<charlie-tca> Installing using the alternate cd requires 2.5GB hard drive
<freed0m> graphics card?
<charlie-tca> yes
<freed0m> parameters?
<charlie-tca> any graphics card should work. Some of the old cards fail, like the ATI Rage
<charlie-tca> We have no parameters for graphics cards.
<charlie-tca> freed0m: I have graphics cards from 1998 still working with Xubuntu, but they won't work for Ubuntu.
<GridCube> where can i get help on abiword?
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> for some reason it started to think for me and decided i dont whant to write what im writing
<freed0m> My system: Intel Celeron 2.00GHz (400mhz), 1.2GB RAM, Graphics Card NVIDIA 128MB frames, but for some reason the system freezes.
<freed0m> %)
<GridCube> it doesnt let me use " it chages it to « and then it turns ' and ` to "
<GridCube> oh there is a "smart quotes" thing
<GridCube> who in earth...
<freed0m> :/
<GridCube> freed0m, how it frezees? when you open thunar?
<freed0m> At the opening of the Center Ubuntu Applications
<freed0m> CPU 100%
<charlie-tca> freed0m: system is good for Xubuntu, freezes is because of something else. Probably looking for network or you need to run update-manager
<charlie-tca> GridCube: abiword help here or online docs
<charlie-tca> GridCube: http://www.abisource.com/help/en-US/index.html
<charlie-tca> all abiword help is now online. It opens in firefox, so if firefox is already open, help opens there.
<GridCube> thanks charlie-tca i found out what was the thing that was messing whit my writing, lets see if i can end this paper
<freed0m> <charlie-tca> run $ sudo apt-get update?
<charlie-tca> freed0m: yes
<freed0m> thanks
<charlie-tca> and also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> see if it helps
<freed0m> apt-get dist-upgrade I upgraded to version 11.04, but it is not good
<charlie-tca> apt-get dist-upgrade won't upgrade to 11.04 unless you change the file in /etc/apt/sources.list to natty instead of maverick
<charlie-tca> however, if you do sudo apt-get upgrade, you only get some of the updates, and many will not be installed for you.
<charlie-tca> You need to use either apt-get dist-upgrade or the update-manager to get all the updates installed
<freed0m> Well. I listened to your advice. )
<charlie-tca> Debian uses dist-upgrade to upgrade to the next release. We use it for updates only, it will not upgrade to the next release for us without more work.
<charlie-tca> Now I got to go walk the dog here. I will be back in a few minutes.
<freed0m> okey. Thanks you
<Wizard> good evening
<freed0m> good
<Wizard> of course it's good
<freed0m> ))
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> good
<Wizard> freed0m: you're the one who was here earlier with nick eee?
#xubuntu 2011-06-08
<Mic> need help installing a server image in ubuntu server 10.04, the server image is a tar file with 11 vmdk files and a nvram file
<Sysi> xubuntu isn't ubuntu server (and what does "server image" mean?)
<sagarchalise> hi, is it possible to change `space` key functionality in thunar to some custom actions ??
<TheSheep> no !!
<jozefk> why this message is coming over and over again? W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jozefk> is there any chance for this message to be gone after day or two for example?
<jozefk> why this message is coming over and over again? W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Wizard_> whoa
<cYmen> How do I stop xubuntu from displaying the contents of my home on the desktop?
<TheSheep> cYmen: settings->desktop->icons->icon type->none\
<TheSheep> cYmen: also, it doesn't do that
<TheSheep> cYmen: by default it displays the contents of the directory Desktop
<cYmen> TheSheep: I don't have that directory.
<cYmen> TheSheep: If I set that to none all icons are gone but I like having removable media there.
<TheSheep> did you remove your Desktop directory?
<cYmen> Possibly... :)
<TheSheep> well then
<cYmen> Well, how do I get it back? :)
<cYmen> I can create the directory but it doesn't have the desired effect. ;)
<TheSheep> should work
<TheSheep> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs <-- this is the spec of that feature
<moneedhelp> hello
<moneedhelp> sorry I am new since today with xubuntu and I need some help with my display, does anyone could help me ?
<moneedhelp> it's 3hours I try to fix it but noway :-(
<cYmen> TheSheep: Had to set it in .config/user_dirs.dirs but now it works fine. Thanks!
<cYmen> I'm having some trouble with .gvfs
<cYmen> I was getting errors which are now gone after I unmounted it
<cYmen> but since I have no clue what it does, can anybody give me any advice?
<sokuban> what's the correct command to load xfce to put in a .xinitrc? startxfce4 brings up a totally different theme than what logging in through gdm would
<charlie-tca> Are you starting xubuntu session or xfce session?
<sokuban> charlie-tca: I guess I want to start a xubuntu session then, I'm not sure if there is a difference
<charlie-tca> they are totally different
<charlie-tca> xubuntu session puts the xubuntu wallpaper up, xfce session puts up a wallpaper with XFCE in the center
<charlie-tca> if you are not getting either one, perhaps you are not starting xfwm4
<sokuban> charlie-tca: ok, basically, I want a .xinitrc because I need to put "export LC_COLLATE=C" in it, and I need to know the command I should exec; sounds like I want the xubuntu session if that's what is the default
<sokuban> charlie-tca: and I was getting the xfce session with startxfce4
<sokuban> charlie-tca: Now I wouldn't be surprised if you are going to tell me I shouldn't export stuff in .xinitrc, I'm just used to that from my old distro; if there is a more proper place in ubuntu do tell
<charlie-tca> I have never used .xinitrc, myself, but if you are starting the session, you would have to start xfsettingsd, xfce4-settings-helper, xfce4-session, xfwm4, xfdesktop4, xfce4-panel
<charlie-tca> I don't really know how to do it with .xinitrc. I use GDM or LightDM to start the sessions
<sokuban> charlie-tca: ok, thanks; I'll try xfce4-session alone because I have a hunch that also might be it but
<sokuban> charlie-tca: I also plan on keeping on using GDM (going to link .xinitrc to .xsession which I believe it should read)
<sokuban> charlie-tca: hmm, that gives me the same "xfce session" as before
<sokuban> charlie-tca: not sure if starting the rest will change anything or not, because obviously xfwm, xfdesktop, and the panel are working anyways
<charlie-tca> I don't know then. Maybe make sure the ~/.dmrc has Session=xubuntu    in it
<sokuban> charlie-tca: maybe it would be easier to try to export that variable with gdm somehow; I've never used gdm before so would you have any idea?
<charlie-tca> not necessarily. Many times xfwm4 will fail to start, since Xfce is very modular, every module can run indepent of the rest
<charlie-tca> I don't. I install using a normal installation, and let the developers set it for me
<sokuban> charlie-tca: ok, thanks for you help
<sokuban> charlie-tca: ok, so I put the thing in /etc/profile and forgot about the whole .xinitrc stuff and it's all fine
<charlie-tca> Great.
<charlie-tca> glad you found  a solution
<jozefk> why this message is coming over and over again? W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<feyd> im having issues deleting files to the trash on my non-OS drives
<jozefk> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup > sudo apt-get update > sudo apt-get check, autoclean, update (again) > mv sources.list.backup back to sources.list > apt-get update
<jozefk> that worked :P
<GridCube> :D new install of xubuntu 11.04 on my sisters computer :D
<charlie-tca> Great!
<GridCube> :D now to figure out how to make her printer to work
<charlie-tca> um, install the driver?
<GridCube> actually i need to install the propietary drivers from hp
<charlie-tca> oh, bad times ahead...
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> so this "directories menu" panel element, can it be forced to work properly? i mean to clic on a folder and open it instead of the complex >mouse over, show everysinglefileofthefolder >open folder?
<GridCube> first reboot, wish me luck :D
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> mmmm ubuntu doesn't come whit rar management :/
<Sysi> install unrar
<GridCube> installing xarchiver whit its complements
<GridCube> i've found out that xarchiver does a better job on big rar files
<Sysi> xarchiver is just a frontend for using extracktion apps
<GridCube> then why does it work where file roller doesnt?
<charlie-tca> GridCube: you can change that to Thunar %F
<charlie-tca> it will then open thunar instead of giving that long list
<GridCube> yes i just created a thunar launcher, it is sad that i can not have a "places" list so i could open ... oooo i can make one :D creating a launcher box whit several thunar launcher binded to each folder i would like to open
 * GridCube pats himself in the back
<GridCube> the software center is loading and loading and loading but never actually loads
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/157402
<GridCube> :(
<Sysi> synaptic's better anyway :P start from terminal and see if it says something
<GridCube> the thing is that im not the one who will be using this computer, i want it to work purrfectly
<GridCube> nope, starting it from a terminal says nothing
<GridCube> can i safely uninstall ristreto? or i need it for something thunar does?
<TheSheep> you can uninstall it
<TheSheep> it's the first thing I always do
<GridCube> :D great
<raevol> anyone else noticing thunar taking a long time to launch the first time it's run after boot?
<Sysi> "feature"
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> "feature"
<charlie-tca> software center is broken, isn't it?
#xubuntu 2011-06-09
<raevol> Sysi: lawl
<charlie-tca> raevol: there is a bug on file for that. It should get fixed soonly
<charlie-tca> oh, soonish
<raevol> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> We are modifying the feature, I think, to make it work better. It really is caused by trying to connect to a network.
<GridCube> the hp printer installer is telling me broken dependencies one for one XD
<charlie-tca> heh, ain't that fun? ;-)
<xubuntu769> hey
<feyd> i cant delete files into the trash on non-OS drives
<feyd> I feel like I used to be able to
<feyd> Anyone know why? Or know how to fix it?
<charlie-tca> Never were able to, AFAIK
<meuslix> anyone here?
 * meuslix needs help
<meuslix> please?
<GridCube> !ask | meuslix
<ubottu> meuslix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> i have a question according to usb installation, do i need a install cd to prepare usb installation stick? or it will use existing installed system as source?
<Chainer> I believe you don't - depending on what OS you are running right now, the instructions for how to make a USB installation stick are here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Chainer> on step 2.
<Unit193> You should have the ISO (IIRC)
<Wizard> yeah, seems i need an iso
<newbie> dick
<Guest21812> ty
<Guest21812> godloves me
<Wizard> whoa, touchscreen works out of the box :D
<Sysi> on what device?
<Wizard> asus t101mt
<Wizard> i mean, basic clicking works
 * yomyom waves
<n2diy> Can someone help me throttle my cpu fan? I've found the controller with sensors-detect, and the module is loaded, but pwmconfig says it can't find any pwm devices?
<yomyom> What partition setup do people find works best for them? I have a 500gb HD and I'm wracked with indecision, heh.
<yomyom> Also, is there any reason to have a swap partition if you have 4gb of ram?
<bazhang> separate home , / , perhaps /boot
<bazhang> why not
<yomyom> Does the order of partitions matter?
<bazhang> you have ample space so 4gb for swap
<charlie-tca> personally, I use separate /, /home, /swap that is 2x ram, separate /var/log
<charlie-tca> the /swap so that if I decide to use suspend to disk, the swap is big enough for it
<yomyom> Is there any advantage to using multiple primary partitions or should I just make them all logical ones?
<charlie-tca> I use one primary, the rest are logical. It doesn't really matter to linux if you one primary or 4
<charlie-tca> I maintain /var/log in a separate partition because I log my firewall hits. If I get an attack on it, it can easily fill the entire hard disk
<yomyom> I was going to host a server of sorts, so that might be useful. What size /var/log do you recommend?
<charlie-tca> mine is only 4GB
<charlie-tca> If you manage to fill 4gb with a log, it takes forever to actually read it
 * yomyom2 got Xubuntu going, hooray!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<GridCube> :D
<yomyom> hmm now I just need to figure out how to change the refresh rate on my monitor. It only has 50 or 51 hz in the selection box, and changing to 800x600 makes the monitor say it's "out of range".
<charlie-tca> have to add the proper driver, normally found in menu -> System -> Additional Drivers
<yomyom> Bug: When I go into settings -> display, then go into Help there, if I click the link to Desktop Manager, firefox gives me a link not found error. Firefox can't find the file at /usr/share/doc/xfdesktop/html/C/index.html.
<charlie-tca> Can you file a bug for that?
<yomyom> I guess I could figure out how :p
<charlie-tca> apparently we moved it
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug xubuntu-docs
<yomyom> uh, so I put that in terminal, and it said to fill out a report in the automatically opened web browser... but no web browser opened yet. Does that happen after I hit "send report" or is it supposed to show up before?
<yomyom> eeek ok nevermind I didn't read that properly
<charlie-tca> no, it should open it
<charlie-tca> or it will open a tab if the browser is already open
<charlie-tca> and that first thing it wants is the title, not the full description
<charlie-tca> you will get another box that is for the full description of the problem
<yomyom> I don't think you'll get many bug reports if you require people to sign up to launchpad in order to do it.
<yomyom> Not from ordinary users anyway.
<charlie-tca> It's the only way to keep the SPAM down
<yomyom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs/+bug/795164
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 795164 in xubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Help Desktop Manager link invalid" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> yomyom: thank you for filing that bug. Every bug helps us improve Xubuntu.
<yomyom> no problem
<yoma2> The only thing to update in Additional Drivers was one for the Nvidia card. After installing that, there's no difference to the monitor situation.
<GridCube> mmm go to the nvidia configs >System >Nvidia X settings
<yoma2> Alright, that lets me manually set the refresh, thanks.
<Wizard> good afternoon
<go8765432> hello/ can anybody help me with xface4-notyfyd ? how i can do it fixed?
<GridCube> !ask go8765432
<GridCube> !ask | go8765432
<ubottu> go8765432: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<go8765432> GridCube, i ask alreadu my question) how i can do it fixed?
<GridCube> what do you mean by "it fixed"?
<knome> go8765432, maybe start by telling what is wrong with it?
<GridCube> whats doing wrong?
<go8765432> when i change with hotkeys my volume - i see a lot of notification - but i need to see only one notification _ such notification-daemoon do///
<go8765432> or notify-osd
<go8765432> this is i mean when say @fixed@
<Sysi> settings -> notifications -> set time to be something short
<knome> hey Sysi :)
<Sysi> or you can just install notification daemon ig you like it more, it will remove xfce4-notifyd automatically
<Sysi> hi knome
<GridCube> goodbye :D people
<quint> so, i cant hear anything from my laptop but i could last night
<quint> it just decided to get quiet on me
<quint> also i cant see my usb drive
<quint> which i could do just minutes ago
<quint> until i rebooted
<quint> then it stopped showing up
<quint> even under fdisk
<quint> as you can imagine im rather upset with xubuntu at this point because i just switched to it and its been nothing but problems
<Sysi> reboot again, usb drive disconnected, check your sound mixer and possibly install pavucontrol
<Sysi> i wish being upset helped on anything
<go8765432> Sysi, when i make notification time=0 i see many notifications still. about notification-daemoon: it didnt support skins...
<Sysi> set it to 1
<go8765432> i see many notifications when i  set it 1 too...
<Sysi> weird, iirc it worked for me, 4secs time
<go8765432> i need to meke it fixed...
<go8765432> Sysi, i meen this : slot-allocation 'fixed 'dynamic'
<go8765432> but it is about notyfy-osd ...
<go8765432> sory.. i know english bed.. i try to dyscribe...but it is hurd to me..
<go8765432> i need only one notivication that changed, but not many notifications. can i do it with xface4-notifyd ?
<go8765432> anybody here ?
<knome> go8765432, what's your primary language?
<go8765432> russian
<knome> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<go8765432> i ask yet there
<knome> okay... maybe then also ask #xfce, if the solution provided by Sysi didn't help
<go8765432> thanks. i try)
<go8765432> may be i describe my problem not good?
<knome> go8765432, i understand your problem, i just have no idea how to fix it
<go8765432> ok. thanks
<Doyle> Hi, recently when the system updated to 11.4, all other users except the one which performed the update had their desktop environments messed up. The Applications menu went missing, the panel was reset, and since then the system's been freezing after the screensavers been active for about 10 minutes.
<Doyle> Is there a way to roll back to the previous version?
<knome> no, you can't downgrade
<Doyle> Thats what google said. I hoped it was lieing.
<Doyle> Why would it mess up the desktops like that?
<knome> no idea. when i upgraded, i had none of the problems you listed
<Doyle> The launcher at the bottom of the screen was part of it?
<charlie-tca> delete the old config files
<charlie-tca> the upgrade won't replace the ~/.config and .cache automatically
#xubuntu 2011-06-10
<Doyle> I'll give it a try in a little. Thanks charlie-tca
<feyd> "unable to find or create trash directory" - trying to delete files to the trash on non-OS drives
<knome> feyd, you should be able to just shift+del (of course, the files are not in any trash then, but removed...)
<feyd> I could have sworn that this worked before, am I wrong? Has this ever worked?
<knome> probably
<knome> there is a bug about the trash afaik, but don't know where
<feyd> I'm sure I had this working just a couple week ago
<knome> i'm having the same problem with network mounts now and then.
<feyd> blast, it's pretty annoying
<knome> agreed
<Doyle> knome: what do you use for a file manager?
<feyd> thunar
<knome> Doyle, thunar
<Doyle> I couldn't get smb network mounts working well so I setup Nautilus
<knome> Doyle, i don't use samba. i use the fuse filesystems (sshfs, curlftpfs) for mounting stuff
<knome> Doyle, afaik, both gigolo and smbfs should work... :)
<Doyle> Ok, we're using a Netapp storage system here. I don't manage it
<knome> well yeah. i
<knome> i've only used samba for maybe 2 times
<knome> and that's years ago
<knome> awwh, gnome sound converter can't overwrite the original file
<rodolfo> hi, could someone help me?
<rodolfo> i have like lag while dragging the windows
<viking667> 'llo. I've got a wee problem trying to remote-connect to my xubuntu system from a Vista box with Cygwin and UltraVNC installed. I suspect I'm missing something critical. Could someone else walk me through and check that I haven't missed something dumb?
<viking667> Ahh, I think I just found something online. I'll let you know how it goes.
<viking667> ugh. five years old, totally irrelevant now.
<xrdodrx> viking667, remote connect how?
<xrdodrx> VNC or SSH?
<viking667> vnc at the moment.
<xrdodrx> why install cygwin?
<viking667> 12 bytes get through to the other end, then ... nothing.
<viking667> I have it for other reasons.
<xrdodrx> Is vino-server installed?
<viking667> yes.
<xrdodrx> is its daemon running?
<viking667> meh. Can't remember what I was going to say.
<xrdodrx> Have you configured vino with "vino-preferences"?
<viking667> well, I stuck "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server :0" at the end of /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<viking667> and no, not yet. I haven't got a display on the machine, so I'm trying to do it all remotely.
<viking667> not at the end of that file, but before the exit 0 line.
<viking667> I'll go check out vino-preferences.
<xrdodrx> Vino will not enable itself by default
<xrdodrx> you must configure it w/vino-preferences
<viking667> Yup. I now have a black screen...
<viking667> hm
<viking667> gah.
<viking667> so much for thinking I could use that. And xdmcp doesn't seem to work either.
<viking667> ... there's not a gdm.conf any more where there used to be. I'm wondering if it's now buried down in /usr/share somewhere...
<viking667> and it's plainly obvious that my user has to be logged into gnome for this vino-server to actually show anything of importance other than the colour that goes with everything you wear.
<viking667> In addition to that, it seems like Cygwin's XWin simply doesn't seem to do xdmcp connections... weirdly enough.
<crass`> so why does audacious run like ass under natty?
<preecher> its what i use but runs fine for me-)
<viking667> hm. the xdmcp port never seems to be opened.
<viking667> udp/177 doesn't show anything on it when I start up gdm... is someone able to help point me in the right direction?
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> which is the default xubuntu theme?
<TheSheep> depends on the release
<Unit193> Greybird is the one for 11.04
<Wizard> ah, greybird looks pretty nice
<Wizard> thanks :)
<starkid> hello. can someone tell me how to change the system font color?
<Wizard_> starkid: that may be tricky..
<Wizard_> look for some gtk configuration editor
<Wizard_> as far as i know gtk-chtheme does not allow font colour changing
<starkid> really? surprising that something so simple is difficult to change
<starkid> thanks anyways
<Wizard_> i'm not sure if it's difficult.. you may fill a feature request, xfce team shouldn't have problems with implementing it
<starkid> ok
<Besogon> HI! Someone who alive?
<bazhang> whats the real question
<Sysi> (and for all the idling guys, be patient if neither of us have the ansver)
<Besogon> I've noticed that xfce doesn't hide extensions for "desktop" files and doesn't show icons of the files
<Besogon> Any suggestions?
<Sysi> what xubuntu / xfce version, updates installed?
<Sysi> that issue was there quite some time ago..
<Besogon> But it still have ability to run them
<Besogon> 4.8
<Besogon> ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> using a PPA?
<bazhang> or did you mean 11.04
<Besogon> Don't think it was official release. Aha
<Besogon> PPa
<bazhang> unsupported then
<Sysi> ask for maintainer of that ppa to get fixed versions.. unless you like compiling stuff
<Besogon> You guys give answer only to those who build xubuntu from the source code :))
<bazhang> or just back up and install 11.04 which has a fully supported 4.8
<bazhang> Besogon, you take a big risk when you use some 3rd party thing like a PPA.
<Sysi> compiling isn't actually supported either, but it's maybe only way to get actually eorking 4.8 on 10.04
<bazhang> especially something major like the 4.8 ver of xfce4
<Sysi> s/eorking/working
<Besogon> I have installed 11.04 with Unity on my netbook. It very slow boots. Suppose 11.04 is a big step back referring to effort in making shorter boot time
<Besogon> Sorry for my lang
<Besogon> Bye
<Sysi> first to report that kind of issue, could be hardware related too
<Sysi> i wonder what was he counting in for "boot time"
 * Wizard yawns
<Ptptaylor> Hey is anybody about?
<Wizard> about what?
<Wizard> i'm about to shoot myself because of qt-symbian packaging issues :S
<Ptptaylor> I made a silly mistake when I first installed xubuntu by removing the dock, just wondering if there is a simple way to get it back?
<Wizard> i think yes
<Wizard> wait a second ;P
<Wizard> ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<Wizard> in this directory xfce keeps panel settings
<Ptptaylor> Ok, in this directory I have one folder and one file, with some settings in
<Ptptaylor> the folder contains a shortcut to the file manager
<Wizard> hmm, i have alot of files there, but my config is highly customized ;P
<Wizard> i don't know how will xfce react if you remove this directory
<Ptptaylor> I suppose not too well
<Ptptaylor> ]
<Wizard> there are two chances: it won't display any bar or it will recreate both from defaults
<Ptptaylor> Oh ok I will see what that does then
<Wizard> i wouldn't try if you don't know what you're doing
<Wizard> you may simply add new panel manually and fill it with apps, dragging them from menu
<Ptptaylor> It's ok, the file contains information about the top panel by the looks of it
<Wizard> you may also add new user and copy configurations from his home dir ;P
<Sysi> or directly from /etc
<Wizard> i simply don't knowe where these files lie :D
<Wizard> /etc/skel lacks them
<Sysi> i'm not on xubuntu, locate
<Sysi> but i think xfce overruns settings with current ones on logout
<Ptptaylor> I will just log out and to see what happens
<Ptptaylor> Deleting it didn't seem to revert it back
<Wizard> not good ;)
<Wizard> btw, Sysi, locate sucks
<Wizard> /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/panel
<Sysi> easier to use it and gret than find out how "find" works
<Sysi> *grep
<Sysi> though on GUI you can use catfis
<Wizard> quoting Ed from Fur Tv: try now
<Sysi> like i said, xfce4 propably resaves config on logout
<Wizard> hmm, can be
<Ptptaylor> Yeh I would kind of agree with that
<Wizard> Ptptaylor: are you able to use terminal :>
<Wizard> ?
<Ptptaylor> My panel settings were unchanged really even after deleting the config file
<Ptptaylor> Wizard: yes i can do
<charlie-tca> you have to delete both ~/.config files and ~/.cache to make it start over
<Wizard> defautls are in
<Wizard> /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/panel
<charlie-tca> everything for the current session are in ~/.cache
<Ptptaylor> Ok I'll take a look
<Sysi> ahem.. could somebody give quick hint for using "find", specifically searching entire root for file with $NAME ?
<knome> Sysi, catfish :P
<Sysi> not available currently, "to be xubuntu" machine
<knome> i have no experience of find, i only use locate from CLI
<charlie-tca> Sysi: find / -iname ${WHATTOFIND} -type f
<Ptptaylor> Ok so in the .cache directory I can't find anything related to the panel.
<Ptptaylor> In the xfce4 folder, only 2 folders which are xfrun4 and weather-plugin
<charlie-tca> If you want to reset the panel to defaults, delete both .config and .cache, restart without saving
<Ptptaylor> Didn't seem to have any effect doing that
<Wizard> removing .config will also reset most application configuration
<Wizard> including pidgin accounts and history
<Ptptaylor> yep I thought it might do that, so only removed the panel directory within it
<Ptptaylor> not to worry, I guess I am happy the way things are, it's just a case of when you don't have it you want it and vice versa
<boinkboink> hi, i've been using xubuntu 10.10 for quite some time and just upgraded to 11.04. i would like to restore the classic left mouse button copy then left+right mouse buttons drop of text but have not been able to find out how. any chance somebody could point me in the right direction?
<GridCube> boinkboink, don't really understand what you are talking about... your contextual menus aren't displaying?
<boinkboink> GridCube: the action i get from clicking left+right mouse button is to bring up the application selection menu.  in the past w/ 10.10, left+right mouse button would paste text i had previously select by left mouse button + drag over some text.  i would like to restore that action.
<GridCube> oh yes
<boinkboink> :)
<GridCube> i understand now, you where using middleclic emulation
<boinkboink> yes, i suppose that's the name..
<GridCube> yes, because a standard linux behaviour, i think is an X.org behaviour is that middle clicking pastes whatever is seleted last
<Sysi> i wonder why wouldn't middle click emulation be there by default.. still possible
<boinkboink> GridCube: agree but seems to have been overridden in 10.04..
<GridCube> 11.04
<boinkboink> er yes, 11.04
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=908605
<boinkboink> loading
<boinkboink> GridCube: figured that it would be something like that but do not have an xorg.conf file on this install.
<GridCube> yep, just create one
<xrdodrx> This was an upstream change in X.org.
<xrdodrx> Let me see if I can find the bug report...
<boinkboink> GridCube: will do, i need to install latest Nvidia and will make sure the xorg.conf has emulate 3 buttons.  thanks for the URL and will implement and bbltr..  Thanks again.
<GridCube> boinkboink :) hope everything goes well
<GridCube> come back whenever you want :D
<boinkboink> xrdodrx: ah, thanks for that input. do you know if xorg has plans restore the old 3 button emulation as a default?
<xrdodrx> boinkboink, I'm looking, it also included a patch, so if you give me just a minute I'll see if I can find it :)
<boinkboink> xrdodrx: thank you vm!
<boinkboink> heh, just noticed that autocomplete of you nic, swaps the trailing x_: at the end of your nic for a smiley in adium..  :(
<xrdodrx> boinkboink, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/710762
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710762 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Middle mouse button no longer works" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<xrdodrx> especially see the workaround
<boinkboink> thank you both.. !  i'll get busy and should be back shortly after lunch..
<xrdodrx> It's just a few lines in xorg.conf, and you're welcome :D
<xrdodrx> sometimes changes upstream makes are pretty weird :s
<dubphil> Hello, I'm in big trouble with my xubuntu on a brand new laptop from Clevo, I must blacklist the jme net driver if I want stability. but I need some new paquages to install another jme driver. The problem is that synaptic is unable to load the cdrom because it has been already mounted with another name than "cdrom" what is the solution please ?
<dubphil> the media is called "Xubuntu 11.04 amd64" I'm unable to unmount it ; it says device busy
<boinkboink> GridCube, xrdodrx, & ubottu: thanks to the three of you for help w/ the middle mouse button issue. all fixed and tested in my primary app: blender..  i'll leave this up but, gonna have to go out and mow in a bit..
<GridCube> ubottu, is a bot :D he is welcome to, as we are :D
<xrdodrx> hi, I'm having a very weird problem that I can't seem to figure out how to fix...
<xrdodrx> I can't get the Keyboard Layout Switcher applet to appear
<xrdodrx> I have to keep setting them in Settings>Keyboard>Layout
<xrdodrx> which is a royal pain
<charlie-tca> known bug, I believe
<xrdodrx> :(
<xrdodrx> workaround?
<charlie-tca> set them again in  Settings>Keyboard>Layout
<charlie-tca> :-(
<xrdodrx> :(
<xrdodrx> interesting, Iĺl see what I can find
<xrdodrx> also, that ĺ ś ŕ thing is why it annoys me lol
<charlie-tca> good luck
<charlie-tca> that is a different keyboard, right?
<xrdodrx> It's US-International
<charlie-tca> really?
<xrdodrx> yes
<charlie-tca> Mine doesn't do that
<xrdodrx> I need it for spanish letters like ñ, é, á
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> à é "n
<charlie-tca> they aren't linked to the compose key?
<charlie-tca> You do know you can set a compose key, right?
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, ?
<xrdodrx> I found instructions for GNOME
<xrdodrx> couldn't do it in xfce for some reason...
<charlie-tca> I set it in /etc/default/keyboard, adding a line to what is there:
<charlie-tca> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<charlie-tca> XKBLAYOUT="us"
<charlie-tca> XKBVARIANT="alt-intl"
<charlie-tca> XKBOPTIONS="lv3:ralt_switch,compose:rwin"
<xrdodrx> oh cool
<xrdodrx> this makes the right alternate key the compose key?
<charlie-tca> right windows key
<charlie-tca> right alternate is level 3 key
<xrdodrx> I only have one win key, which I use for other shortcuts
<xrdodrx> I could switch out rwin for ralt_switch ?
<charlie-tca> sure
<xrdodrx> :D
<xrdodrx> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Maybe it will help
<xrdodrx> didn't seem to take effect
<xrdodrx> is an X restart needed?
<charlie-tca> probably
<xrdodrx> I've been running it since Saturday though
<xrdodrx> ;_;
<xrdodrx> lol ok
<xrdodrx> brb
<charlie-tca> or we got something wrong :-(
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, I did
<xrdodrx> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<xrdodrx> XKBLAYOUT="us"
<xrdodrx> XKBVARIANT="alt-intl"
<xrdodrx> XKBOPTIONS="compose:ralt_switch"
<xrdodrx> looks right to me?
<charlie-tca> looks right
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, I feel I don't know what I'm doing
<xrdodrx> or how to use it
<xrdodrx> I press ralt, then ', then e, but the 'e does not appear
<charlie-tca> é
<charlie-tca> ?
<xrdodrx> yes
<charlie-tca> oh, crap
<xrdodrx> Looking at the ubuntu wiki
<xrdodrx> it looks like I really want a level 3 modifier
<charlie-tca> I got it wrong then
<xrdodrx> and not a compose key
<charlie-tca> I press '   then    e    and it works
<xrdodrx> ?
<charlie-tca> to get a normal '    I have to hit it and space
<charlie-tca> so, now you got me wondering, What the hell does the other two level keys do for me?
<hatalar205> Hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | hatalar205
<ubottu> hatalar205: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<hatalar205> I have just installed Xubuntu
<hatalar205> and it works great
<hatalar205> but I have a problem
<charlie-tca> xrdodrx: I been doing it for so long, it never occurred to me it wasn't working right
<charlie-tca> hatalar205: Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<xrdodrx> I changed it to XKBOPTIONS="lv3:ralt_switch"
<xrdodrx> let's see what happens :)
<xrdodrx> well, I give up I guess, nothing I do seems to have any effect on the keyboard :(
<charlie-tca> file bug time?
<xrdodrx> I thought the keyboard-layout switch applet was already a bug?
<xrdodrx> That's the root of the issue
<charlie-tca> it is
<charlie-tca> about half a dozen, if I remember right?
<xrdodrx> just will have to see if it's fixed in 11.10
<xrdodrx> heh, yeah
<charlie-tca> yeah, I know a couple of Xfce devs worked on it. Maybe it will get fixed.
<xrdodrx> As far as the compose key goes
<xrdodrx> it works for you, so it's probably just my own stupidity in the matter
<charlie-tca> no, not so sure about that
<charlie-tca> hatalar205: you going to tell us the actual problem, or should I guess?
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, I'll file a bug :)
<charlie-tca> Okay, that works
<xrdodrx> I can't seem to find the link to the xubuntu bug tracker
<charlie-tca> use this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, I'm not sure if I did this right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/795749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 795749 in Ubuntu "cannot change compose key" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> looks right to me
<charlie-tca> Thanks for filing it
<hatalar205> How can I install XBMC media center?
<gr8m8> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in natty
<gr8m8> !find xbmc
<ubottu> File xbmc found in anyremote-data, freevo-data, texlive-latex-extra
<gr8m8> !info XBMC
<ubottu> Package XBMC does not exist in natty
<hatalar205> What can I use as a media center in Xubuntu?
<Sysi> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu,_a_Step-by-Step_Guide
<hatalar205> Sysi it doesn't work I tried
<Sysi> what part failed?
<gr8m8> I use nfs mounts, mplayer and thunar for my media center
<Unit193> !info mythbuntu-desktop
<ubottu> mythbuntu-desktop (source: mythbuntu-meta): The Mythbuntu standalone system. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.65 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<hatalar205> 404 or something like that "not found"
<charlie-tca> Unit193: xbmc is not in any ubuntu repository
<Sysi> seems there isn't ppa for 11.04 yet
<hatalar205> Ok. Second question
<Unit193> charlie-tca: He also asked what he can use as a media center
<charlie-tca> oh
<Unit193> (Or I read that wrong...)
<charlie-tca> yup, mythbuntu or ubuntustudio?
<Guest52825> hi :) , is there a line for questions?  or do i ask away?
<hatalar205> go on
<charlie-tca> Guest52825: Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<charlie-tca> just throw it out there
<Guest52825> I installed xubuntu on a celeron system and a 20 gb hdd.  i picked some auto partition during the install, and / was installed on a 2.2g partition.  when i tried to do an update, it said i didn't have enough info.  should i reinstall from scratch specifying paritions manually?>
<charlie-tca> how much free space do you have on the drive?
<Guest52825> it's a 20 gb drive.  i have outputs from parted and df if it helps.
<Guest52825> it's just that the partition with / has little space left
<charlie-tca> is it an empty 20gb drive, other than xubuntu?
<Guest52825> yes
<charlie-tca> Yes, reinstall using manual partition. Thanks for letting us know it did that.
<Guest52825> thanks
<charlie-tca> which release is that?
<Guest52825> hehe...i was afraid of that question.  if i put the disc in my win 7 machine, would i be able to tell?
<charlie-tca> never mind
<Guest52825> sorry
<charlie-tca> it's okay
<Guest52825> thanks :)
<hatalar205> When I install a program from terminal or Ubuntu Software Centre, during the downloading process I can't surf on the net. There three more computers on the network and they can't also.
<hatalar205> Is there a way to limit its bandwit usage
#xubuntu 2011-06-11
<Guest52825> google said there's something called trickle
<DarkEra> Does somebody know how to switch forward and back when watching pic's in Ristretto?
<Secris> Decided to try out xubuntu today
<Secris> not sure if I am going to like it
<Zoe> Hi, I have two problems. My XFCE menu has lost all it's entries, and also my applications have no menus of their own. Any ideas how to fix this?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> thats weird
<Zoe> yeah, they both are
<GridCube> try running >alt-f2 >xfce4-panel -r >run          and see what happens
<Zoe> no
<Zoe> didn't do anything :/
<GridCube> mmm
<Zoe> does it still use an xfce-menu.xml? I ran across some mentions of that during googling
<GridCube> mmm i don't know
<GridCube> in ~/.config/menus
<Zoe> hmmm, any idea what a .menu.undo is?
<Zoe> I've got 160 of them
<GridCube> i think they are old versions of your menu, you could try moving them to another folder and do xfce4-panel -r
<GridCube> all of them
<Zoe> and that did in fact do it
<Zoe> that was an amazingly frustrating experiaence
<Zoe> thank you for clearing it up
<Zoe> any ideas about application menus maybe?
<GridCube> what applications?
<Zoe> oh, like I'm chatting through Xchat right now
<Zoe> and usually it has like, file, server some menus on top
<GridCube> press f9
<Zoe> no :(
<GridCube> :(
<Zoe> my pidgin is also missing it
<GridCube> no other windows have borders?
<GridCube> oh okay
<Zoe> thunar
<GridCube> you lack of window decorations
<Zoe> I have decorations, as provided by emerald
<Zoe> are menus and decorations put in by the same thing?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> thats the problem whit compiz related things
<Zoe> :( switching to gtk decorator does nothing
<GridCube> if you use compiz then do >alt-f2 >compiz --replace >run
<GridCube> or >alt-f2 >xfwm4 --replace >run
<Zoe> no change on any wm
<GridCube> or >alt-f2 >metacity --replace >run
<Zoe> nothing :(
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> there is a fix for that
<GridCube> let me find it
<Zoe> ok
<Zoe> so far, if I change the window decorator to gtk from emerald, it puts standard gtk window borders on
<Zoe> switching to xfwm or metacity only removes compositing
<GridCube> oh yes that will happen
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/333780
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333780 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "xfwm4 cannot provide window decorations in compiz" [Undecided,Fix released]
<GridCube> Zoe, ^^^^^^^^^^
<Zoe>  I'm reading it
<GridCube> :D
<Zoe> hmmm
<Zoe> so, that's not a surprising result, you can't have two window managers at once
<Zoe> but when I use the gtk window decorator provided by metacity, still no application menus
<GridCube> Zoe, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/495361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 495361 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "[Xubuntu] No window manager at startup" [Medium,Triaged]
<Zoe> hmmm, is there a way to change users, without logging out?
<Zoe> This bug doesn't sound like what I've got. I do have borders around windows, min/max buttons, window titles &c.
<GridCube> ...
<Zoe> I've got a window decorator running
<GridCube> i see
<Zoe> I'm very confused why it would not show the menus :/
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> im trying to find out
<GridCube> i know this has happened to people before, but i don't remember how they fixed it
<Zoe> I've only been able to google one mention
<Zoe> unresolved :(
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> Zoe, could you ask on #xfce ? make your question precise enough to be understood and they will probably know how to fix this
<Zoe> ok
<Zoe> Thank you for your help
<GridCube> im sorry but i think the problem is that we dont know the proper terms to do the search
<GridCube> "menu bar" ain't gonna be it
<Zoe> yeah, I have no idea what to call these, since application menu seems to refer to the panel as well
<GridCube> sorry for not being of better help
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> thats the problem im hitting on my searchs
<Zoe> oh, you have been very helpful, thank you
<Zoe> I have a working "application" menu now ^_^
<GridCube> :)
<Zoe> Hi ^_^
<ball> What does Xubuntu use instead of .xinitrc to start the window manager etc?
<ball> Hello Zoe :-)
<pleia2> in natty it uses the login manager gdm to launch, in the next release it'll use lightdm (just another login manager)
<ball> pleia2: Oh.  I don't know how to use that stuff.
<ball> Just wanted to specify what got started.
<Zoe> Is there a way to login as another user without ending the current session?
<ball> (what calls gdm?)
<pleia2> gdm is run as a daemon that's started when the machine boots up
<Zoe> gdm is called by upstart on runlevel 6, I believe
<pleia2> so: service gdm start
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> but not 6 :)
<pleia2> 6 is reboot
<ball> Oh dear.  This is all a bit alien to me then.
<ball> I'll try killing Xfwm manually
<ball> Hmm... something respawned it.
<ball> Ah, got it
<ball> Thanks pleia2
<pleia2> glad you got it figured out :)
<ball> pleia2: Clearly I have a lot of reading to do to figure Linux out.
<ball> It's strange: I'm new to Linux even though I first installed it from 5.25" 1.2M floppies.
<alx> I want to know how check if my Xu have MySQL already Installed???
<Sysi> try to install it, it will tell you if it's already there
<Sysi> or search for mysql on synaptic
<Unit193> Or dpkg -l |grep sql    :D
<hatalar205> Can anyone suggest a good rss reader
<bazhang> !find pan
<ubottu> Found: cmap-adobe-japan1, cmap-adobe-japan2, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libpango-perl, libpango1.0-0, libpango1.0-0-dbg, libpango1.0-dev, libpango1.0-doc, libpangomm-1.4-1, libpangomm-1.4-dbg (and 133 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pan&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.133-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 775 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<dubphil> hello, my nic is not supported by the ubuntu 11.04 kernel yet so I want to install packages from the cdrom, but xubuntu mount it automatically not in /media/cdrom , how can I make synaptic happy to find the cdrom ?
<dubphil> I have tried ln -s /media/Xubuntu\\\ 11.04\\\ amd645 /media/cdrom but synaptic always tells unable to find the mount point /media/cdrom -stat , any idea ?
<bazhang> dubphil, why not packages.ubuntu.com
<Sysi> find out where it's mounted and point synaptic there? or isn't that possible
<dubphil> bazhang: because I haven't got the network
<bazhang> dubphil, how are you on irc
<Sysi> download on other machine and move them with usb-stick, or cd
<dubphil> bazhang: from another computer yes
<bazhang> dubphil, see Sysi 's suggestion
<dubphil> Syzi: ok I can do this but there is something broken with synaptic and Xubuntu
<Sysi> shouldn't be, but possible
<Sysi> (i don't use synaptic)
<dubphil> Xubuntu mount directly the cdrom with a variable file name ie: /media/Xubuntu 11.04 amd64 then synaptic try to find it on /media/cdrom
<Sysi> you can umount it and mount it where you want to
<Sysi> sudo umount /path/there ; sudo mount /dev/cdrom (/sr?) mount -o loop -t iso9660
<dubphil> Sysi: what means /sr ?
<Sysi> it can also be /dev/sr
<dubphil> yeah cool it works thanks a lot !
<dubphil> I tried before to unmount, butr I had "device busy"
<dubphil> now it's ok
<dubphil> arf finally not it mounts but something unmount it directly
<dubphil> after
<dubphil> arf    sudo apt-cdrom add resolve my issue
<jacobmar1ey> There doesn't seem to be anything ongoing here. I'mma ask a question then. I'm running a clean install (not an upgrade) of natty on my EeePC 1015PEM. When I connect to a wireless network, the notification pops up.
<jacobmar1ey> If I suspend and come back, when the notification pops up agian, there are TWO entries for "Do Not Show This Message Again"
<jacobmar1ey> This keeps increasing until I reset the computer, and the notification gets so big it goes off the screen sometimes. Anyone else have this issue?
<perelin> hi all
<perelin> I was wondering how to get my thinkpads thinkvantage button to work with xfce
<perelin> thinkwiki had no answer :(
<perelin> any ideas?
<jacobmar1ey> What would you like it to do?
<jacobmar1ey> I'd run xev from a terminal to get the keycode from it, than just assign a command to that keycode
<dvanstone> will xubuntu fit on a  4.3 g hdd ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> you might need to use the laternate cd though
<dvanstone> ok
<TheSheep> alternate
<dvanstone> I understood thanks
<xubuntu825> hello
<xubuntu825> amazing in on irc while xubuntu installing))
<ubuntu__> hello :)
<ubuntu__> anyone there?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubuntu__> someone is a smart ass
<ubuntu__> I need help getting a xubuntu live usb to install updates
<IdleOne> watch the language please
<ubuntu__> Oh I wont swear
<charlie-tca> If you don't ask a question, you won't get any help. Most of us gave up trying to guess long ago.
<IdleOne> open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu__> I get not enough disk space
<IdleOne> but if it is a live usb I am not sure what you are trying to update
<ubuntu__> I thought I was out to lunch there
<IdleOne> those updates will not be there next time you boot
<ubuntu__> Thats my problem also
<IdleOne> it isn't a problem it is intended behaviour
<ubuntu__> So the live usb is not a permanent os
<IdleOne> I think what you probably want is a persistant USB but depending on the size of the usb you might still have the issue of not enough space
<ubuntu__> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-xubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<ubuntu__> I'm using a 300gig
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu__> is that link the correct procedure for complete install on a usb
<ubuntu__> not live install?
<IdleOne> that is for a live install - live install is like a test drive
<ubuntu__> right i don't want that
<IdleOne> the link I gave you will show you how to make a "real" install where updates will be persistent accross reboots
<ubuntu__> will it be able to boot from another pc as well?
<IdleOne> if that other pc can boot from USB yes
<ubuntu__> nice so it will do my updates and keep installed apps and also act live a live cd and will boot from any usb bootable pc
<IdleOne> it will act like a real install on other pc's without touching the other pc's HDD
<IdleOne> so yes anything you install will be saved
<IdleOne> basically you will be able to take your Ubuntu anywhere and boot to it like you were home
<ubuntu__> thats what I want... will I have to format the hdd ... I can't fo that at this time
<IdleOne> you will have to format the partition that Ubuntu is installed on I believe.
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: ^^
<ubuntu__> the usb drive is fat32 and the live usb install is on the only partition
<charlie-tca> You shouldn't have to format the hard drive to create the persistence USB drive
<ubuntu__> ic
<charlie-tca> You format the usb drive, right?
<ubuntu__> I origonally formatted to be used on a xbox
<ubuntu__> then later installed the live usb in it though windows
<ubuntu__> windows is the pc os on internal drive.  still there
<ubuntu__> buggy though
<charlie-tca> so, yes, you will be formatting that drive.
<ubuntu__> friends pc and don't want to mess with the os
<ubuntu__> damn
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't either. You won't touch the internal drive, just the usb drive.
<ubuntu__> so the answer to the ultimate question is yes... I must format the usb drive to install a persistant ubuntu os...
<IdleOne> the only drive being formatted is the USB one
<ubuntu__> i get that
<IdleOne> correct
<ubuntu__> what about creating a ne partition
<ubuntu__> I would like to try and not disturb the files in the usb
<ubuntu__> well I'll hang on here for a bit for your opinion and thanks for your help... is there anything I can do to help your rating or say thanx soewhere for your hlp guys?
<IdleOne> you just did :)
<ubuntu__> again thanx
<ubuntu__> I'm going to boot from cd and delete the live install on the usb drive
<ubuntu__> then see if I can partition the drive and install without disturbing the existing files
<ubuntu__> My names Dave and if I end up back here I'll use dave as a username so you can remember me
<raevol> hmm, why is fmodex showing up in the notificationa rea for my sound input?
<raevol> well, it's showing a volume control for my mic
<raevol> but i have no idea why
#xubuntu 2011-06-12
<jim_> looking for help in installing xubuntu on a wiped hard drive
<Josesordo> a friend asking me how to install Ares (a P2P app) in xubuntu using WineHQ .. some ideas? xD
<gr8m8> !wine | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Aaron_M> how do I switch users?
<Aaron_M> i.e., without closing any of my running programs
<charlie-tca> add the user switcher applet
<charlie-tca> Aaron_M: add the xfswitch-plugin, then add it to the panel
<Aaron_M> thanks
<charlie-tca> It will add a thing to the panel to let you switch users without logging out
<Aaron_M> awesome! :)
<Aaron_M> you're my hero
<mastermold> Hello, I just installed xumbuntu for the first time on an older system of mine(spent my life using windows so far) and was hoping to get a litlte help getting set up... I am not sure if I have come to the right place though?
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> yo did!
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> he left
<GridCube> :(
<edogaa> Xubuntu support chanel was?
<edogaa> well okay, if I want to trouble shoot why my brothers PC with xubuntu keeps freezing and the keyboard is incapable of responding what should I do?
<psycho_oreos> it might be a hardware issue, I'd check if the RAM is faulty and then maybe check other potential sources. I'm presuming with keyboard unable to respond, it is a hardware lock, which could mean numerous things including PSU at fault
<edogaa> i see
<edogaa> so memtest, hdd test and stuffl ike that
<edogaa> i can ssh into it
<edogaa> is there anything i should do during the process?
<Unit193> SSH in sounds kinda like the issue I have been working with...
<Sysi> after it's frosen, see dmesg and ~/.xsession-errors and stuff in /var/log/
<edogaa> ah kk
<Sysi> what graphics btw?
<edogaa> i'll just wait for it to freeze then :/
<edogaa> Sadly, an integrated VIA chip on a really low ram computer (512)
<edogaa> and a celeron D
<Sysi> propably intel then.. i've had issue like that with integrated intel
<edogaa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VIA_Technologies
<Unit193> My 82845G has been iffy at best...
<edogaa> i sleep now
<MK```> Where is the system settings menu?
<rblst> hi, i've just downloaded xubuntu 11.04 and been trying to install it on a PII 400 Mhz machine with 512 MB RAM, but i get a kernel panic even before the installer loads
<edogaa> what does it mean when the system is frozen but i can't ssh into it
<Sysi> do you mean you can ssh?
<Sysi> if it's just totally frozen.. kernel panic or something other nasty
<edogaa> No, I mean I can't :/
<edogaa> trying t ssh into it right now but i can't
<edogaa> :/ how do i know whats wrong with it if its this frozen lol
<Sysi> i wonder what logs are stored after reboot
<charlie-tca> Try both num-lock and caps-lock to see if either light will work. Do the keyboard lights blink at you? If num-lock and caps lock work to show a light, it is maxing out the cpu or memoyr
<edogaa> okay :/ i guess i'm going to have to hard reboot it
<edogaa> no
<edogaa> no light fro meither one
<charlie-tca> hard reboot, check /var/crash for any report, then check /var/log/syslog.0
<edogaa> i found a syslog.1 but not 0
<charlie-tca> anything in .1?
<edogaa> a lot of text i'm going t look at for anything suspicious
<edogaa> don't know i'm going to pastebin it
<charlie-tca> search for error or fail
<charlie-tca> or pastebin and I will look
<edogaa> should i get normal syslog too? :P
<edogaa> there are two of them
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> normal syslog should be for the last boot
<edogaa> http://pastebin.com/2nVGvUS8
<edogaa> there is also fail log and a couple dmesg ones, I wonderif there is anything in those :/
<charlie-tca> looking at it
<charlie-tca> dmesg might have something, one back from the current again.
<edogaa> huh
<edogaa> One back? like dmesg.0? Actually how do these logs work. :/ Are numbered ones from the last time it was 'up' or what?  lol
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> Normally the one without a number is the latest one, generated either during the last boot or the current session
<edogaa> ah
<edogaa> why are dmesg 1-4 in a gz archive?
<charlie-tca> The lowest number should be the previous to that, and they go back in sequence
<charlie-tca> The biggest number is the farthest back
<charlie-tca> It saves 5 previous logs, and rotates them
<charlie-tca> so, next time, dmesg.4.gz will delete, demesg.3.gz will be renamed to .4, etc
<edogaa> ah
<charlie-tca> lines 66 to 75 of the pastebin show shutdown hanging
<charlie-tca> Looks like a cron jobs were running, then it hung
<charlie-tca> is there a kernel log, too? look in it and search for kerneloops
<edogaa> kernlog?
<charlie-tca> If there is one, the kernel caused the hang
<charlie-tca> yes
<edogaa> i'll pastebin kern.log.1 then :/
<charlie-tca> nm
<charlie-tca> this caused it
<charlie-tca> Jun 12 02:31:43 haykel-desktop AptDaemon: INFO: Initializing daemon
<edogaa> huh
<charlie-tca> AptDaemon never was able to shutdown
<edogaa> What does this mean?
<charlie-tca> That's what all those shutdown lines are for
<charlie-tca> !aptdaemon
<charlie-tca> !info aptdaemon
<ubottu> aptdaemon (source: aptdaemon): transaction based package management service. In component main, is extra. Version 0.41+bzr646-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 15 kB, installed size 176 kB
<charlie-tca> I think it might have to do with update-manager
<charlie-tca> If you were not trying to add/remove anything, it was update-manager
<charlie-tca> It caused the cpu to go 100% and lock up
<edogaa> Ah
<edogaa> So how do I disable the update-manager :/
<charlie-tca> Usually that is a bad idea, since you wouldn't know if anything needed to be updated then
<charlie-tca> If it does it again, file a bug using      ubuntu-bug update-manager
<charlie-tca> and attach the /var/log/syslog.1 to it
<charlie-tca> It might be a one time glitch in the app
<edogaa> :/ its locked up a lot.
<charlie-tca> file it then
<edogaa> If I leave it alone for a period of time. Okay then
<charlie-tca> apt-daemon should not be locking it up like that
<charlie-tca> but all those lines about it trying to shutdown are saying it can't, for whatever reason. It will then cause the freeze to happen
<RafalMysliwczyk> Hello everybody, i have one question about xubuntu.
<RafalMysliwczyk> I am installing a xubuntu 10.10 right now and i want to update it to the newest 11.04
<RafalMysliwczyk> what should i know before this?
<RafalMysliwczyk> And what are the diferences from installing 11.04 straight from cd
<zarzar> there's always a possibility when upgrading that some configurations might conflict with the newer versions
<Sysi> additional possibility to get weird problems and takes a lot more time
<RafalMysliwczyk> but unfortunatly i have no choise because i don't have any cd's right now ;/
<zarzar> also 11.04 brings in some huge xfce
<zarzar> *upgrades
<zarzar> how about a usb?
<RafalMysliwczyk> Nope ;p
<RafalMysliwczyk> Don't have any
<RafalMysliwczyk> ;p
<zarzar> hehe
<RafalMysliwczyk> I have good internet connection, i hope it will help
<RafalMysliwczyk> ;p
<RafalMysliwczyk> Okay, i am going to check. Thanks and bye :)
<zarzar> cya
<charlie-tca> Read the natty release notes
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<zarzar> gl
<edogaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/796287 is this a good bug report :P
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 796287 in Ubuntu "AptDaemon - Xubuntu System Locks Up" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> looking
<edogaa> I wonder if there is a way to hide your email in launchpad at least from non admins
<charlie-tca> yes, there is. There is an option on your page to hide the email
<charlie-tca> edogaa: go to your name page, click on "change details"
<daddy> i've brother MFC-295CN and after installing the driver, printer shoots out blank pages does anyone has sim prob?
<charlie-tca> at the bottom is a place to check for "hide email"
<edogaa> ah thanks
<edogaa> Too bad launchpad doesn't support uploading multiple attachments at once >.>
<daddy> I guess not too many people owns MFC-295CN
<charlie-tca> They do, if you file the bug with ubuntu-bug aptdaemon, it will attach the logs
<charlie-tca> daddy: doesn't seem like it
<charlie-tca> Maybe try in #ubuntu?
<daddy> ok.. iwill try that thanks.
<edogaa> i wonder what triaged means
<TheSheep> edogaa: it means that its severity has been assessed and it has been scheduled for fixing
<TheSheep> !triage
<edogaa> ah
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> !bug-triage
<edogaa> lol
<go8765432> hello how i can desable autojoin in xchat for my favorites rooms?
<charlie-tca> well, at least scheduled for the developers to look at it
<charlie-tca> go8765432: disable?
<charlie-tca> click XChat, network list, edit for the network you log into, normally freenode, remove all channels from the list
<charlie-tca> of favorite channels
<charlie-tca> then close
<charlie-tca> next time you start xchat, it will not autojoin anything
<go8765432> charlie-tca, i need this channels but not alltime
<go8765432> how i can make if favorites in list but not join it
<go8765432> or make some bookmark
<charlie-tca> I don't know if that is possible in XChat.
<go8765432> ok. can i manage my notifications in xchat only for one channel?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> Settings -> Preferences sets it for all channels
<charlie-tca> right-clicking the channel sets it for each channel
<go8765432> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<go8765432> charlie-tca, sorry i have lag. did you wryte anything?
<charlie-tca> no, nothing since you ran !test
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> is anybody alive?
<charlie-tca> nope
<Wizard> i've noticed some annoying inconsistencies in xubuntu
<Sysi> braaainz
 * Wizard casts turn undead
<charlie-tca> Well, actually, I think we know about that one, that one has a bug against it, the next one I never heard of
<Wizard> charlie-tca: that one with thundrbird not integrated with message-indicator?
<charlie-tca> That's the one with the bug
<charlie-tca> apparently got my answers out of sequence today
<Wizard> is there a way to disable double clicking on desktop?
<Wizard> i mean, if it displays directory or minimised windows i have to click elements twice
<Wizard> it's pretty hard on touchscreen
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> Maybe Xfce 4.10 will have the ability to single click the desktop, but for now, it is not possible
<Wizard> you're involved n xfce development?
<charlie-tca> no, only Xubuntu
<Sysi> it's free to follow in the internet
<Wizard> what's free to follow?
<Sysi> xfce development
<etharooni> Hey people!  I can't log in!  After changing window styles, It kicked me off.
<etharooni> is there a way of changing the window style from the command line?
<etharooni> Crap.  And Irssi isn't letting me change between windows from this recovery console thing.
<charlie-tca> You are in recovery mode?
<etharooni> In the recovery console.
<charlie-tca> it will remove all custom configurations, but the easiest way is  cd to your home, instead of root home
<charlie-tca> Then remove .config and .cache and restart
<etharooni> Alright.  Here goes.
<charlie-tca> Then never try wildbush theme again
<etharooni> restarting.
<etharooni> It works!
<etharooni> Thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> The theme that does that to you is in Window Manager, Wildbush
<etharooni> Got it.  Why is that in there?
<charlie-tca> It is a really nice theme for those that don't lock up
<etharooni> Interesting.  Wonder why that is.
<charlie-tca> and it is supplied by Xfce themselves, which is used in a lot of distros besides Xubuntu.
<ljhr05> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | ljhr05
<ubottu> ljhr05: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> :D hi ljhr05
<etharooni> Well, it seems that my audio doesn't work after getting rid of the .cache and .config.
<etharooni> It would have been smart to back stuff up.
<charlie-tca> click the speaker in the top panel, unmute the thing
<charlie-tca> You may have to select some controls in it, too
<etharooni> It looks unmuted.
<charlie-tca> got controls in it?
<etharooni> Well, I added them again.
<charlie-tca> did you add both alsa and pulse audio control?
<etharooni> All I did was "select controls..."
<charlie-tca> after selecting them, look at the line above that says "sound card. Switch it to the pulse audio card, and add a master control for it
<etharooni> alright.
<charlie-tca> all you need is the playback control
<etharooni> It says it's on full blast.
<charlie-tca> close the select controls thing, right click the speaker, and select pulse audio
<charlie-tca> well, right-click the speaker, select properties, select pulse audio
<etharooni> hmm...
<etharooni> Don't really see what you mean.
<charlie-tca> When you right click, left click properties
<etharooni> The only control for playback is "Master:
<etharooni> charlie-tca: Heh.  Well.
<charlie-tca> the mixer track, pick the sound card above it
<charlie-tca> Playback: internal... (pulseaudiomixer)?
<charlie-tca> I ain't very good at sound. I am very good with the login thing
<etharooni> Yeah.  Just a master control.  What am I right clicking on?
<charlie-tca> right-click the speaker again. left-click brings up "select controls". after right-clicking, you should have properties
<etharooni> Oh.  That.  I'm a little slow.
#xubuntu 2012-06-04
<xubuntu317> can somebody help?
<xubuntu317> imtrying to edit a file that is root protected-a simple copy/paste deal
<xubuntu317> but nothingive tried works
<xubuntu317> nothing
<xubuntu317> its cos i upgraded again isnt it
<xubuntu317> ??
<xubuntu317> 12.04
<xubuntu317> graphical interface as root user?
<xubuntu317> anybody?somebody?please?
<xubuntu317> not something i have to do often but imworking with opencpn trying toupdate the tide harmonics files
<xubuntu317> and i cant
<xubuntu317> ?????????????????
<xubuntu411> inijn
<xubuntu411> imtrying to change some filesin a program (opencpn) for different versions
<xubuntu411> and it wont let me
<xubuntu411> ho do igo about this via the terminal as gksudo nautilus dont workyet?
<xubuntu411> anyone?
<GridCube> xubuntu411, xubuntu doesnt use nautilus
<GridCube> we use thunar
<GridCube> :/
<xubuntu411> how was i supposed tokno that
<GridCube> because... its obvious?
<xubuntu411> kept banging the forums for info and it kept refering me toubuntu instructions
<xubuntu411> is it?
<GridCube> xubuntu uses xfce, xfce file manager is thunar, nautilus is for gnome, xubuntu doesnt use gnome
<xubuntu411> if the file management systemis entirely different the name shouldt  be so similar
<GridCube> the program is different xubuntu411
<xubuntu411> xubuntu/ ubuntu
<GridCube> nautlius is meant to control many parts of gnome, like the desktop and sessions and other things
<xubuntu411> its obvious to someone who doesnt leave their basement
<GridCube> xubuntu411, please, calm down
<xubuntu411> its obvious to me now
<xubuntu411> it wasnt me who got shitey...
<xubuntu411> sorry meant to type shirty
<xubuntu411> honest
<GridCube> xubuntu411, its there in the xubuntu.org, in wikipedia, in wherever you want to look at
<xubuntu411> i just use xubuntu cos apparently its slimmed down
<xubuntu411> i like tolearn stuff that dont change every week- not hitting wikipediauponan operating systemthat willdie before my goldfish
<xubuntu411> flipping dicky spacebar
<GridCube> xubuntu411, xubuntu has always used thunar, like forever
<xubuntu411> kk how do i get a root permission option inmy conextmenu
<xubuntu411> context
<xubuntu411> or just copy paste in the protected files imtrying to change?
<GridCube> mmhm if thats what they told you you had to do in nautilus, it should be the same, just the program is different
<xubuntu411> no that was a extra nice option i found for nautilus
<xubuntu411> save me opening a terminal to do it
<xubuntu411> so its just gksudo thunar?
<xubuntu411> to doit manually?
<xubuntu411> or is thunar different?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> its not
<xubuntu411> win! i think- ilike thelitle red warning bar!
<xubuntu411> not something i have to do often....
<xubuntu411> not my fault iman idiot
<GridCube> :) you are not, you just didnt knew
<xubuntu411> im new to linux-i washeld captive by mr gates in his bloated basement for many years- starved of real computing
<GridCube> well, real computering cames with lots and lots of reading
<xubuntu411> im having fun with linux- i just built my system into a navigation suite
<xubuntu411> i liked basic
<xubuntu411> goto end
<xubuntu411> do kinda miss plug and play...
<GridCube> :) nice, xubuntu411 if you would like to simply chatter, i mean if you dont have any other problem, please go to #xubuntu-offtopic this channel is meant to help people out :)
<xubuntu411> usb to rs232 serial converter to conflibber next
<xubuntu411> not very busy though is it?
<xubuntu411> thanks dude
<xubuntu411> take care
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck
<xubuntu411> ill need it... with a marine nav system built by an idiot
<xubuntu411> watch for me on the news
<xubuntu411> glug glug
<StormStrikes> Does gvfs have a user group or anything like that?
<StormStrikes> Or I should ask, is it supposed to?
<GridCube> no idea
<StormStrikes> Okay, let me reboot and try something.  Gvfs was not mounting or set to mount samba shares for some reason.
<StormStrikes> Good Lord, this is insane, there is just no good reason that I can see that the printer should not be able to write to that folder.
<ball> Why would a printer write to a folder?  Is it also a scanner?
<StormStrikes> ball:  Yes sir, it is.  It can scan to network folders
<ball> ...and you're sharing a folder from a Xubuntu box using Samba?
<StormStrikes> It worked perfectly under Ubuntu.  But Im not a big fan of Unity and prefer to use Xubuntu, but I have not been able to get it to work
<StormStrikes> Thats correct.
<StormStrikes> Its completely writeable and viewable.
<ball> Can the printer write to a CIFS share from another machine?
<ball> Oh, I think you've answered that.
<ball> I have yet to try Samba on Xubuntu.
<StormStrikes> I have not tried to get it to write to another machine as the only other one I have is a laptop and I never use it for my digital scans
<ball> StormStrikes: ...but it worked on the same box you're using now when it ran Ubuntu and you haven't changed anything on the printer?
<StormStrikes> ball:  Thats correct.
<StormStrikes> It sees the folder, other wise the error mesage I would get is cannot connect or incorrect credentials.  But its simply telling me it cannot write to the folder
<ball> Are you using a workgroup or a domain?
<StormStrikes> workgroup
<ball> Hmm...
<StormStrikes> Yeah, exactly.  Im out of ideas.  It just simply was not this much trouble in Ubuntu and if I did not dislike the whole unity thing so much I would just reinstall that.
<StormStrikes> I cannot figure out what is preventing the write permissions
<StormStrikes> Okay, well I gotta figure something out or look for another distro.  Being able to scan documents is kinda critical to me and my household.  But I do want to say before leaving that I GREATLY appreciate everyone that tried to help me figure it all out.
<ball> Might be worth asking in #ubuntu-server
<ball> ...I think they share much of the underlying stuff and there's a good chance someone in there knows how to read Samba logs
<triunity> Hey, i keep getting "An application wants default password",  every 1/2 hour or so... Im not sure why.  I don't use wifi (i know that used to be an issue), and if I hit details, it doesn't specifiy which application wants password... could anyone help?
<LiquidEdge> Anyone have a good recommend for a better music player/organizer than the gmusicbrowser?
<LiquidEdge> (Which works just fine, am just looking for something that's feature-rich)
<Marzata> LiquidEdge: vlc
<laite> LiquidEdge: What kind of features you are looking for, exactly? Rhythmbox is quite popular with it's many plugins
<LiquidEdge> I'm checking out Audacious right now.
<laite> If you don't mind qt-libraries, I would recommend you check out clementine
<LiquidEdge> I'll check out both.  Thank you!
<Marzata> what is wrong with vlc?
<LiquidEdge> Nothings wrong with it.  It works great.
<LiquidEdge> Just looking for something that's music focused vs plays every single media file it meets
<Marzata> it has sound effects, video effects, lists, ... what more needs to be music focused?
<chelz> LiquidEdge: hard to beat amarok
<chelz> in terms of feature count
<chelz> there's also deadbeef, which i'm not sure about features but it's got a different look
<LiquidEdge> Marzata, Better organization and notes and stuff I don't even know I need.  ;)
<LiquidEdge> chelz, Sounds sweet.  Will check them out.
<cousteau> was about to ask what intricate method was there in Thunar to create bookmarks because I couldn't figure it out
<cousteau> and really needed it...
<cousteau> before asking here I decided to google up...  the answer was "Drag and drop :P"
<cousteau> (but really, a shortcut or a menu entry would be nice, for those who can't figure that out)
<cousteau> how can I disable the "put window in background when title bar is middle-clicked" feature?
<cousteau> it's making me crazy each time I try to close a firefox tab by middle-clicking
<aboudreault> Hi ppl
<knome> aboudreault, hello
<roshambles> hello, I'm trying to enable the zoom in/out thing on compiz. I have it so that super button+mouse button 1 zooms in, but nothing happens. I'd prefer it so that it uses the scrollwheel but I don't see a label for that
<roshambles> Hi, I am using the CCSM to try and enable compiz effects. I want to be able to zoom in and out, but none of the options are working
<blackgatocatnegr> Hi, how I install a program that is in a *.tar.gz file? and yes, the program is not available in any other form
<joeythesaint> blackgatocatnegr: That's a pretty general Linux (or unix) question and there's a *lot* of different answers depending on the package and what you want to accomplish.
<holstein> blackgatocatnegr: i would extract and look for a "readme"
<blackgatocatnegr> I am using Xubuntu 12.04 32 bits version
<joeythesaint> Odds are very good this thing will never be managed by synaptic/aptitude/etc.
<joeythesaint> What's the package?
<holstein> i think its "checkinstall" that will let you remove it with a package manager
<holstein> blackgatocatnegr: its up to the creator of that package as to how it should be used/installed
<blackgatocatnegr> no readme file
<blackgatocatnegr> wait, I will check the website...
<blackgatocatnegr> nope, no installation instructions there
<blackgatocatnegr> ah well, I guess instaling a game engine is not that important, I can play that game with the default graphics
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, It's a tar.gz file?
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, yes but is not even already compiled, so I am giving up.
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, It's easy enough to compile it yourself
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, One sec, I'll tell you how.
<blackgatocatnegr> I remembered the last time I compiled something, it was back in 2000, I tried to install lame, but could not even make it work with the back them popular linux winamp clone, no sir, the thing played mp3s on a script or something.
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, lol, Hopefully it won't be a repeat of that.
<blackgatocatnegr> well , lets face it, back then linux was not pretty.
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, Open the Terminal, cd into the directory where the TAR file is stored.
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, done.
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, Try "tar -czpf file.tar.gz /path/to/files/to/be/archived"
<cypher-neo> That's all one line
<cypher-neo> Leave the path in the same directory for simplicity
<cypher-neo> Crap wait
<cypher-neo> Wrong directions
<cypher-neo> lol
<cypher-neo> I got mixed up
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, "tar -xpf file.tar.gz"
<blackgatocatnegr> ok
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, Then cd into the directory it creates with the files.
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, Then three commands to compile it.
<cypher-neo> ./configure
<cypher-neo> make
<cypher-neo> make install
<cypher-neo> If there are any dependancies it requires, it will flag you during those commands and will halt. You will need to install any dependant programs it needs and then continue from where it left off
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Pici> er, not everything works like that.  Its really best to take a look at the INSTALL and/or README files to make sure that you're doing the right things.
<blackgatocatnegr> there are no install or readme files, trust me, thats the first thing I look
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, Might I take a look at the file? Could you link to the place where you downloaded it from?
<blackgatocatnegr> sure
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, http://nxengine.sourceforge.net/
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, http://nxengine.sourceforge.net/dl/nx-src-1004.tar.gz
<blackgatocatnegr> this sure was harder in real terminal mode, now with terminal emoulation and copy pasta, and internet, is a breeze
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, Ah dang, gotta buy bread, will be back... I hope
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, You're trying to install Cave Story?
<cypher-neo> blackgatocatnegr, I could be wrong... but I think Cave Story is already in the Linux repository somewhere...
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, I installed cave story, I am tryng to install an engine for it.
<cypher-neo> Oh
<cypher-neo> Okay, so it looks similar to what i was expecting
<cypher-neo> There is not configure file
<cypher-neo> Try "./buildscript"
<cypher-neo> Then "make"
<blackgatocatnegr> will be back, gotta buy bread
<cypher-neo> Or "makefile"
<cypher-neo> Actually it might be "Makefile" since the program is captalized in my download
<blackgatocatnegr> back
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, "sudo: ./buildscript: command not found"
<blackgatocatnegr> Here is what I got in the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023260/  *** ./buildscript did not work ***
<blackgatocatnegr> Here is what I got in the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023260/  *** ./buildscript did not work *** It seems to be make, missing file SDL/SDL.h ***
<xubuntu665> does someone use xubuntu?
<baizon> i think most people here are using xubuntu :)
<blackgatocatnegr> cypher-neo, make did work, I am missing some files downloading them now
<blackgatocatnegr> can xunbutu manage rpm files?
<xubuntu665> can rpm filse manage xubuntu?
<baizon> blackgatocatnegr: yes
<baizon> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-rpm-files-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<xubuntu665> is cs1.6 working on wine on xubuntu?
<baizon> xubuntu665: yes
<xubuntu665> is xubuntu working on rain?
<baizon> on a sufficient hardware, yes
<xubuntu665> is this page working on xubuntu?? http://tinyurl.com/2wgf3q4
<blackgatocatnegr> how do I add signatures with alien?
<baizon> stop trolling please
<xubuntu665> can i use xubuntu on my calculator?
<xubuntu665> someone using mac os?
<xubuntu665> can someone talk with animals?
<xubuntu665> is someoine alive?
<baizon> !kick xubuntu665
<blackgatocatnegr> alien does not work -_-
<blackgatocatnegr> Ah right its sorce code, silly me O_-
<baizon> :)
<blackgatocatnegr> ok, still does not work -_-
<blackgatocatnegr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023357/ I got this error while using alien
<aboudreault> trying to install xubuntu 12.04.... and just got a fatal error: Executing grub-install /dev/sda failed... :/
<baizon> aboudreault: you didnt install grub
<aboudreault> baizon, I am in the installer
<baizon> aboudreault: in which step?
<aboudreault> baizon, Install grub boot loader...
<baizon> how did you made the partitions?
<aboudreault> 2 disks in raid 1, then a lvm on the raid partition. and set the root/swap/home logical volumes
<baizon> aboudreault: thats your problem
<aboudreault> well.. I did this setup a lot of times
<aboudreault> what's wrong?
<blackgatocatnegr> ah screw it, I give up
<blackgatocatnegr> bye
<baizon> aboudreault: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60273/2tb-harddrive-with-lvm-grub-error
<asterismo> hi there
<asterismo> i need help with something
<asterismo> anyone there?
<aboudreault> baizon, damn.. and I can't do that in the installer?
<asterismo> i have ubuntu 12.04 and installed xfce 4.10 from PPA
<asterismo> then i tried to roll back with ppa-purge
<asterismo> and downgraded to xfce 4.8
<asterismo> everything is fine
<asterismo> but when i hit a keyboard shortcut, xfce crashes and it prompts login window
<asterismo> the shortcut is exo-open --launch WebBrowser
<asterismo> i tried to purge exo-utils but no luck
<asterismo> can anyone help me?
<cousteau> is there a way to make the notificator applet check periodically for mail?
<nicofs> in chromium, how can I have mp3 files played externally?
<baizon> asterismo: remove the dir .cache/sessions and restart xfce
<asterismo> baizon: thanks for answer. it only hapens with browser shortcut
<asterismo> i'll try that
<asterismo> other shortcut for nautilus works fine
<asterismo> but the firefox shortcut crashes the session
<asterismo> deleting that folder will fix it?
<baizon> asterismo: lets hope so
<baizon> delete it and log out
<asterismo> will be back
<asterismo> baizon: it did not worked
<asterismo> firefox shortcut makes xfce-session crash
<asterismo> exo-open --launch WebBrowser
<asterismo> if you have another clue please tell me
<mips1911> Is there any way to get drop shadows on the panel?
<cousteau> scumbag google, I search "xubuntu check mail" and it decides it's a good idea to replace "xubuntu" with "linux", just because
<cousteau> mips1911, what do you mean?
<cousteau> (my panel is dark anyway, so I probably won't see any shadow)
<mips1911> cousteau, the panel has no shadow underneath it
<cousteau> mips1911, oh, outside of the panel
<mips1911> cousteau, yes, below it
<cousteau> the panel projecting a shadow next to it, I see
 * cousteau moved the panel to the bottom, so it would be over it here
<mips1911> makes no difference whether it's at the top or the bottom
<cousteau> doesn't seem possible
<cousteau> mips1911, well, maybe there is...  since I don't see shadow over windows, only under them
<cousteau> but yes, doesn't seem possible with the current options
<mips1911> cousteau, I think you can change the window shadows by editing the themrc file
<cousteau> I see an option to toggle on or off window shadows, but not panel shadow
<cousteau> I found an issue:  When a window is maximized, and it has a scroll bar, and I move the mouse pointer to the right edge to the screen, and try to click/middle-click/scroll, I can't do that because there's like a 2 px width border between the scroll bar and the edge of the screen
<cousteau> so I have to move the mouse a few pixels to the left so that I am exactly over the scrollbar; just "throwing the mouse to the right and middle-clicking" won't work
<cousteau> I wouldn't call this a bug but it's kinda uncomfortable
<baizon> cousteau: laptop or desktop?
<cousteau> baizon, desktop
<cousteau> (can't see what that has to do, though)
<baizon> cousteau: so fix you screen placement ;)
<cousteau> baizon, I think I didn't explain myself right
<cousteau> it's not a matter of how the screen looks, it's a matter of the part of the screen used by the scrollbar
<baizon> ok i understand :)
<baizon> well you can always report it :)
<cousteau> I once had a similar bug on Ubuntu, 10.04
<cousteau> but with the bottom panel
<cousteau> the bug just stayed there for 2 years until it was eventually closed
<cousteau> (however I think it was solved...  or maybe I just changed the theme)
<asterismo> i filled this bug
<asterismo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/1008591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008591 in exo (Ubuntu) "xfce-session crashes using shortcut exo-open --launch WebBrowser" [Undecided,New]
<cousteau> duh, forget it, it only happens on xchat, and with the user list
<cousteau> so maybe an issue regarding how xchat places its elements
<cousteau> (and not quite an important one)
<aboudreault> damn... the installer only detects a raid device of 801GB... but it is of 2.7TB.
<gridl0ck> .ckear
<MRFIG260> hello i am new to anything linux and i was wondering where i can find info on xubuntu and imac g3 install?
<genii-around> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<asterismo> can anyone help me with bug 1008591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008591 in exo (Ubuntu) "xfce-session crashes using shortcut exo-open --launch WebBrowser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008591
<ThePendulum> For whatever reason, the terminal and the update window both automatically start after booting the system
<ThePendulum> Any ideas?
<Unit193> I'd guess you have a saved session that you should delete from ~/.cache
<ThePendulum> Ah, I wonder how it got there
<haji> When running 12.04, how can I check which gtkrc file is "in effect"? Where is the main gtkrc in Xubuntu for the current user?
<asterismo> baizon> i reported the issue as a bug, in case you may want to look at it
<asterismo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/1008591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008591 in exo (Ubuntu) "xfce-session crashes using shortcut exo-open --launch WebBrowser" [Undecided,New]
<asterismo> would help a completely uninstall/purge/reinstall of xfce4 and keep another window manager, like openbox???
<asterismo> i'm trying to fix some issues after a downgrade of XFCE 4.10 to XFCE 4.8 un ubuntu 12.04
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cypher-neo> asterismo, Why did you downgrade?
<asterismo> i encountered some stability issues in my wife's netbook
<asterismo> and we both downgraded XFCE because we use the same repositories
<asterismo> but in my wife's netbook XFCE was downgraded ok
<asterismo> no problems
<asterismo> but my system crashes the session when using keyboard shortcut "exo-open" WebBrowser
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to show nothing but XBMC as soon as it starts in Xubuntu?
<asterismo> cypher-neo> in the blog post i read, it says "if you want to downgrade, just install ppa-purge and a few commands and done"
<asterismo> y did that
<cypher-neo> asterismo, On looking, I have discovered this is a known bug.
<cypher-neo> asterismo, If you can please log in to Launchpad and click that the bug also affects you.
<cypher-neo> asterismo, The bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/1008591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008591 in exo (Ubuntu) "xfce-session crashes using shortcut exo-open --launch WebBrowser" [Undecided,New]
<asterismo> <cypher-neo> I filled that bug a couple of hours ago ;)
<cypher-neo> asterismo, :)
<cypher-neo> asterismo, That was you? Oh. :)
<asterismo> <cypher-neo> yes
<asterismo> i also attached the .xsession-errors
<cypher-neo> asterismo, Well, as a workaround, you could try bypassing exo completely and change the command to "firefox" or "chromium-browser"
<asterismo> but i don't know if will help
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> i did that
<asterismo> i'm "Santiago Roland" = asterismo
<cypher-neo> asterismo, Well, I can't think of anything else. Until someone analyzes all the data and figures out what is wrong, I'd just keep bypassing exo for now.
<asterismo> ok thanks
<asterismo> <cypher-neo> do you think that ATI propretary drivers can affect in that bug?
<cypher-neo> asterismo, I don't know, sorry.
<asterismo> because i also yesterday when i downgraded, i installed 50MB of updates and the system was requiring to restart
<asterismo> and i did so
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> i'll try
<asterismo> thanks
<ThePendulum> Xubuntu says that there are no proprietary drivers in use on this system, which I find hard to believe
<ThePendulum> It found the correct drivers for the GT220, so why wouldn't it be able to find them for the G530?
 * drc boggles that someone can do an unofficial upgrade of the entire DE via an unofficial pps, then use another unofficial ppa to downgrade the entire DE and when something doesn't work right...OMG IT'S A BUG!!!!
<cypher-neo> drc, LOL
<drc> Well, at least he didn't just scream "BUG", he did file it :)
<drc> That's something nowadays.
<cypher-neo> drc, But how seriously is Launchpad going to take him when they look at his info? It fairly screams "system remix"
<drc> cypher-neo: True, and they won't/didn't ("downgrading isn't a very good idea"), but at least he filed what the thought was a bug...maybe next time it actually will be?
<genii-around> It's like the old envy scripts screwing things up
<drc> Opps,I did it again....
<asterismo> hey guys
<asterismo> i was wondering how to export custom XFCE 4 settings to a customizable ISO Live CD
<asterismo> in GNOME was like using gsettings
<asterismo> but xfce??
<asterismo> exporting settings in xfce4?
<nclm> I made a mistake when installing xubuntu about which things I wanted automounted and where. Would someone mind pointing me towards some documentation on the subject?
<nclm> And also how to prevent certain partitions from being mounted on startup as well.
<asterismo> does anyone knows how to edit default panel layout for a customized Live CD of Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2012-06-05
<stripe_> hi all, screen tearing and the machine locking up when playing HD youtube videos, nvidia gts450 card 295.53 driver 64bit xubuntu 12.04, any ideas?? thanks
<GridCube> stripe_, disable the hardware acceleration
<GridCube> and try again
<stripe_> thanks grid cube
<GridCube> !tab | stripe_
<ubottu> stripe_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<asterismo> GridCube > autocompletion in xchat?
<GridCube> asterismo, yes
<asterismo> it do not work for me
<GridCube> why not?
<asterismo> i dunno
<asterismo> plugin maybe?
<GridCube> don't know, but thats a bug
<asterismo> oh
<asterismo> now
<asterismo> it worked
<asterismo> maybe nickname has many options
<asterismo> i wrote further more and it completed
<asterismo> thanks
<GridCube> oh yes if you type just a letter for a nick that has more than 6 example you get a list of all the usernames prompted to you
<GridCube> try the b and [tab
<GridCube> g and tab will complete me because im the only one with g
<GridCube> :D
<asterismo> oh, stripe_ was gone offline
<asterismo> yeah
<asterismo>  i wrote like "str"
<asterismo> to see if it autocomplete for stripe_
<GridCube> oh, but he was gone :P
<asterismo> but it was gone offline
<asterismo> so it didn't autocomplete
<asterismo> now i got it
<asterismo> nice!!!!!!
<asterismo> so many years!!!!
<asterismo> man!!!
<asterismo> lol
<asterismo> u come up with this!!!
<GridCube> :P you can do the same in all the terminals
<asterismo> great
<GridCube> you dont have to type all the commands
<asterismo> in terminals i knew
<asterismo> not in xchat
<GridCube> ;) it works in all chats
<asterismo> i use al the time in terminals
<asterismo> GridCube, do u know where are xfce panel settings stored? i want to change some layouts for a customized live CD
<GridCube> when you say settings you mean? how it looks? or the launchers and plugins?
<GridCube> i can see panel launchers on ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<GridCube> but i have no idea how they work
<xu-user> quick question: why does my browser launch after i log in?
<xubuntu521> Hello?
<GridCube> hello xubuntu521
<GridCube> xu-user, you have a session stored
<GridCube> it remembers your applications
<xubuntu521> Hi Grid ;-)
<xu-user> even if i close it and log off, it loads when i reboot the system
<xubuntu521> I have a question
<xu-user> how do i turn that off?
<GridCube> yes, close a session with the "remember session" thicked, it should remember that you closed with no program open
<GridCube> if it still happens then you probably have installed nautilus for some reason, it remembers sessions even if you tell it not to, because you must tell it not to from gnome and you obviously are not using gnome
<GridCube> that one fixes if you uninstall nautilus
<xu-user> now that you mention it, i think i have nautilus
<GridCube> !ask | xubuntu521
<ubottu> xubuntu521: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xu-user> it was required for dropbox to work on my system
<xubuntu521> Ok, I'm real new at this.  I have a Dell 2400 desktop with WIN XP HOME on it.  I'm also a ham radio operator.  I was going to install Xbuntu 10.4 but time ran out on it.  Does Xbuntu 12.4 have the same radio programs?
<xu-user> i bet thats why my gui file browser is acting strange too
<GridCube> xu-user, see faq 4 http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<GridCube> xubuntu521, maybe, some programs might have lost support, if they did then they are probably gone
<GridCube> what where those programs?
<xubuntu521> One was a Morse Code program you could use your computer to send out messages by your ham radio
<GridCube> xubuntu521, if you know the name of the programs you can query ubottu like this /msg ubottu info program
<GridCube> it will tell you if that program is available or not on precise
<xubuntu521> The others were different versions of Phase Shift Keying (PSK)
<GridCube> find out the names and ask ubottu :)
<xubuntu521> Ok, Grid, I'll check it out.  I asked if I could ask a question because that's the way I was brought up.  I'm 66 now and too old to"change"
<xu-user> grid, thanks for the help
<GridCube> :) no worries
<xubuntu924> Hi! Is there a native keyboard shortcut to open the terminal? I thought I remembered there being one, similar to Ctrl-Alt-T in other Ubuntu-related distros, but I can't recall what it is.
<ruien> yeah, super-T (i.e. windows-key + T)
<xubuntu924> Great - that works! Thank you ruien!
<ruien> super-W is browser. You can also add others or change the associated programs as well. That's done in Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts
<ruien> glad to help :)
<GridCube> xubuntu924, http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> does anybody knows where is the default xfce panels layout is stored??
<asterismo> im trying to customize a live CD
<Marzata> /home/username/.config/xfce4/ ?
<asterismo> in the live CD there is no username
<asterismo> there must be somewhere that have the defaults
<asterismo> Marzata, somewhere in the iso that later is copied into the new user created in the installation
<Marzata> don't have the life cd around but you can search those file on it
<asterismo> i don't know the names of the files
<asterismo> is there someone from the dev team here?
<Unit193> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<asterismo> Unit193, do u know where is the default configuration for the xfce panel layout and desktop theme and icon theme?
<Unit193> See what ubottu said, and /etc/xdg/
<curbam> Hi, I'd like to remove the window decorations from some of my apps. It's easy in Openbox, but how do I do it in xfwm? I'm on Xubuntu 12.04 (xfce 4.8).
<chelz> curbam: somewhere in Window Manager Settings i think
<chelz> not sure if there's a 'blank' theme
<curbam> chelz: I don't want to remove all (like a new theme does), but only for certain applications. Terminal has an option, but that's normally adjusted by the wm.
<chelz> curbam: so like different themes for different applications?
<curbam> chelz: not different themes, just no decorations for some apps. In Openbox I can define which apps get decorations,  and on what workspaces they will start...
<chelz> ah, i'm still new to xfce so there might be a way to do those things but i'm not sure
<laite> curbam: I believe there is no native way of doing that in xfce
<laite> however, you can propably use xfce4 with compiz-window manager which makes it possible
<curbam> laite: or maybe replace xfwm with Openbox. Has anybody done that already?
<laite> curbam: quick googling shows that it's also possible :)
<curbam> laite: it's even in the Openbox wiki. Thanks guys!
<chelz> curbam: :)
<Marzata> what is "wine internet explore"?
<Marzata> when I right click on a JPG file ...
<Marzata> where this thing came from?
<hobgoblin> from installing wine perhaps
<Marzata> have not done that
<Marzata> and it shows that it is not installed
<chelz> something maybe ran winetricks
<Marzata> huh
<hobgoblin> Marzata: did you install something prior to this right click option appearing?
<Marzata> yes, but wine and internet explorer ... never
<hobgoblin> have you always had this right click option? if not then it is something that you have done to get it there :)
<Marzata> no, yes
<hobgoblin> :)
<Marzata> can't find anything associated with that in Synaptic
<hobgoblin> Marzata: do a sudo updatedb then locate wine* see if you get anything
<Marzata> and that is only for jpg, png files.
<Marzata> not for html file
<hobgoblin> Marzata: did ti find anything in your home .config (think that's where it would be )
<Marzata> nothing suspicious there
<Marzata> no wine*
<Marzata> I have Windows on VM, so I avoid installing wine* crap
<hobgoblin> Marzata: no idea then - I know I ended up with some wine stuff leftover after an install and purge - found a few things in /home that I had to physically delete
<Marzata> hobgoblin: hmm, thanks
<hobgoblin> Marzata: try locate wine without the *
<Marzata> hobgoblin: just any wine file?
<hobgoblin> you are looking for stuff in .config
<Marzata> will see
<Marzata> ah, there is  /home/user/.wine/
<Marzata> wow
<Marzata> it probably came from google earth?
<pod> Is there a way to set timeout time of the "turn of touchpad while typing"-setting. I think 2 seconds is to much. 0.5 would be nice.
<hobgoblin> Marzata: there you go - rm -r .wine/ willget rid of it if you want to
<hobgoblin> but it willr emove all wine things
<hobgoblin> possibly came from googlearth - not got it to check
<Marzata> hmm
<Unit193> Except that won't help, rm -rv ~/.local/share/applications/wine*  would help more as well as something like dpkg -S `which wine`
<Unit193> (Called seperatly maybe)
<hobgoblin> Unit193: thanks
<Marzata> yes, thank you
<Unit193> Sure, .wine is just config for wine.
<Unit193> Exec=env WINEPREFIX="/home/unit193/.wine" wine start /ProgIDOpen pngfile %f
<Marzata> there are 15  wine-extension-*.desktop files in /.local/share/applications/
<xubuntu207> anyone do a lot of rdp sessions from windows to xubuntu? I'm having an issue where when I rdp from my windows machine to the xubuntu box the view is stacking multiple desktops vertically
<Marzata> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12000266&postcount=22
<Marzata> why still we have all those crashes?
<hobgoblin> we don't - some do
<cypher-neo> That post is extremely vague.
<hobgoblin> best place for that talk is in -offtopic
<cypher-neo> Marzata, Come to #xubuntu-offtopic and we can chat there
<xubuntu207> anyone do a lot of rdp sessions from windows to xubuntu? I'm having an issue where when I rdp from my windows machine to the xubuntu box the view is stacking multiple desktops vertically.  I've searched google up and down and not come across anything that seems relevant to this issue
<martinphone> how do you scan 200 images?
<Lachezar> Hello. I can no longer find where to configure which font should be used for Monospace.
<drc> One at a time?  martinphone, what are you doing, totally changing everything on your computer?  Over the past few days you have asked how to massively manipulate, transform or change data, files, and text -)
<Lachezar> Currently Xubuntu supplies a non-monospace font for monospace :( (Bold variant is wider than regular).
<martinphone> really drc ?
<martinphone> wasnt conscious of that
<drc> martinphone: probably not, you've been busy :)
<laite> Lachezar: I think the font used depends on program, not xfce
<Lachezar> laite: Not really, no! There is NO font named Monospace. Instead an alias is configured for a specific font.
<laite> Lachezar: oh, wow
<Lachezar> laite: There used to be an UI for specifying all (Serif, Sans, Monospace) font mappings.
<Lachezar> laite: Now there is only one font setting.
 * Lachezar sighs
<ochosi> Lachezar: that was definitely a gnome-dialog
<ochosi> Lachezar: or at least nothing xfce-specific
<ochosi> in xfce, you can set the monospace font e.g. for the terminal in the terminal-settings
<ochosi> that's why there's no such dialog
<Lachezar> ochosi: Doh! That's plain wrong!
<Lachezar> I am NOT talking about the terminal.
<ochosi> but it might be worth filing a feature-request on bugzilla.xfce.org
<ochosi> what ARE you talking about
<Lachezar> It's an absurd idea to manage fonts in every application.
<ochosi> :)
<Lachezar> And then one upgrades to 12.04, looses the used fonts, and hell comes laughing.
<ochosi> so anyway, what do you want to achieve?
<ochosi> i mean with the monospace font
<Lachezar> Eclipse uses these aliases to set up fonts (by default). Somehow after I upgraded to 12.04 the font that is supposedly monospace is no longer such.
<ochosi> eclipse is a java-app, right?
<Lachezar> ochosi: Yes, and No. Eclipse is a Java application, but uses SWT toolkit. That interacts with the GTK.
<ochosi> Lachezar: yes, i'm just saying this because it's an additional source of potential bugs. personally i've never gotten java apps to look and behave like gtk-apps
<Lachezar> ochosi: It worked until I upgraded to 12.04. No, Eclipse is probably NOT the issue.
<drc> Lachezar: What are you upgrading from?  and ochosi: When did Xubuntu switch to Droid?  Maybe this is the cause of the now non-mono Monospace?
<Lachezar> The same thing actually happens with Libre Office Writer.
<ochosi> drc: we switched to droid already 3 or 4 releases ago
<Lachezar> drc: 11:10 -> 12.04
<drc> ok...I'm wrong :)  Just a thought
<ochosi> Lachezar: what's the problem with libreoffice-writer?
<Lachezar> ochosi: Have a line of text with monospace font, have the same line of thext with monospace-bold font. Both lines will be different length.
<doktoreas> hello everybody..I have customized xfce main bar with some icons and links..is there a way (copying files or something like that) to export to a new xubuntu installation?
<Lachezar> Yes. The problem seems to be the Droid font. With Lucida Sans Typewriter it looks as it should.
<drc> doktoreas: ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<doktoreas> thanks drc
<Lachezar> So. How do I switch from Droid to Lucida?
<ochosi> Lachezar: settings>appearance>fonts
<Lachezar> ochosi: I can choose only one font there :(
<Lachezar> And it's Ubuntu, not Droid.
<ochosi> Lachezar: have you even tried using google? http://perlstalker.vuser.org/blog/sysadminnotes/tags/xfce/
<Lachezar> ochosi: Actually I found similar one, but it required fiddling with /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, which is not what I want. The file in Home is a good tip. Failed to Google it though.
<ochosi> Lachezar: okeydokey, still, filing a feature-request on bugzilla would be good and a benefit to all
<Lachezar> ochosi: And Yes, I lost a lot of time trying to actually find anything with google. SEO is the worst thing that happened to Search Engines: made them useless.
<Lachezar> ochosi: I was thinking of filing a request to fix the Droid font instead. I like it.
<ochosi> Lachezar: yeah, that'd also be good
<Lachezar> ochosi: Unfortunately that change made the Monospace font slanted and bold by default :(
<velCzupa> o/
<GridCube> hoi
<Xifanie> Is someone knowledgeable about multiple monitors on 12.04?
<GridCube> !ask | Xifanie
<ubottu> Xifanie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, I can try to help. :)
<Xifanie> lol Alright... how do I prevent my 2nd monitor screen from being shifted to my 1st when I manually close the 2nd, and when I open it back the 2 monitors have effectively switched places?
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, Good question. I've actually never had that happen, so I'm going to plug in my 2nd monitor right now and experiment.
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, Give me a few minutes. :)
<Xifanie> alright, thanks
<Xifanie> I had to switch because Windows XP stopped working one day, always crashing on the logon process, never found the solution and didn't feel like reinstalling that crappy OS. Xubuntu does have a nice feel to it ;o
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, Xubuntu is very nice!
<Xifanie> yeah, aside from all the weird problems I always encounter :P
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, Are you concerned about how to extend your desktop on Xubuntu? Because the display manager on X does not extend a desktop, it clones the screens.
<Xifanie> I can extend it
<Xifanie> but it seems there's no way to disable a monitor, and re-enable it and have it extended again without relogging
<Xifanie> which is a pain because I need to disable my 2nd monitor to play World of Goo
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, Odd. I don't have that option on my setup.
<Xifanie> it's in the settings editor
<Xifanie> Display/Monitor/Position/X & Y
<Xifanie> then you have to log out/in
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, I know, but mine only reads Display.
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, What you could try is disabling the monitor, play your game... and then when you want to extend it again, try enabling the monitor, hit Ctrl-F2 and "r" to restart the shell without restarting your session.
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, It works for me, but I have multiple sessions enabled, and I fear that command may not work for someone using an Xubuntu-GNOME-Shell hybrid.
<Xifanie> I'll have to play with that because when I disable to monitor it always resets the X/Y and have to set them back again manually >_<
<Xifanie> well, we'll see
<ochosi> Xifanie: you could use xfconf-query from the commandline
<ochosi> that at least would make it easier to restore a certain setup
<ochosi> we're trying to make multi-monitor support better in xubuntu, hopefully soon enough for 12.10
<Xifanie> I've been trying all morning to search for a way to lock values in the settings editor to no avail, and I'm kinda new to Linux... I could make a script that would set my settings back right?
<ochosi> Xifanie: yup
<x__> Hello - i would like to know how can i have a resident antivirus ? I have tried Dazuko but it doesn't work. I need this because i do not want to send viruses to windows computers.
<x__> Dazuko & Clamav
<ochosi> Xifanie: but there might be a better solution to your problem as well, what was the setup again?
<Xifanie> the setup? the 2nd monitor being right to the first
<ochosi> Xifanie: you're not using a laptop, are you?
<Xifanie> no
<ochosi> ok, so 2 external screens
<Xifanie> yeppers
<ochosi> if i may ask, why would you disconnect one from time to time?
<Xifanie> I'm not disconnecting any
<cypher-neo> ochosi, Xifanie, That was my issue unfortunately. I'm running from a laptop so my display properties are different.
<Xifanie> I'm just pushing the power button because sometimes I don't want to see what's on the second screen
<ochosi> ok, and that changes the setup already, right?
<Xifanie> like the normal on/off button on the front
<Xifanie> I'm not sure, I'll test right away
<Xifanie> oh no it doesn't change the settings, but now my first monitor displays what's supposed to be on the 2nd
<Xifanie> and vise versa
<Xifanie> this is reseted if I relog
<ochosi> if you logout/in again, it's fine again?
<Xifanie> yes
<ochosi> that is odd
<hobgoblin> I'd say so
<ochosi> so switching off one monitor swaps them?
<Xifanie> yep
<Xifanie> always
<ochosi> are you switching off your primary monitor maybe?
<ochosi> or does it not matter which one you switch off?
<Xifanie> I always keepy my primary on
<Xifanie> I'd have to log back and try turning off my primary
<Xifanie> brb
<hobgoblin> I've used arandr with nouveau and twinview on nvidia and I never seen that
<ochosi> yeah, the next question will have to be what drivers he uses
<hobgoblin> yep
<ochosi> anyway, i might have to leave in 5-10 min
<ochosi> maybe one of you can follow this up
<hobgoblin> I can try :)
<ochosi> ty
<x__> Hello - i would like to know how can i have a resident antivirus ? I have tried Dazuko&Clamav but it doesn't work. I need this because i do not want to send viruses to windows computers.
<ochosi> x__: what doesn't work with clamav?
<Xifanie> alright, my bad I'm stupid
<ochosi> hehe
<w30> I upgraded to 12.04 and the Unity gang's malware has borked my Emerald install again. Can anybody point me to a Emerald tat works for 21.04? Please, pretty please?
<x__> on access scan
<ochosi> Xifanie: so what happened? :)
<w30> tat/that
<Xifanie> Monitor 1: Primary / Monitor 2: Not Primary
<x__> let's say for example i read my mails with thunderbird
<Xifanie> If I close the first, nothing bad happens, if I close the second, the display swaps
<GridCube> 21.04? D: thats pretty advanced stuff. XD
<cypher-neo> :o
<x__> if i read a mail with vireus clamav doesn't say nothing
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: what card/driver you using?
<ochosi> x__: hmm sorry, i use claws-mail (there's a plugin for clam-av there that works ok). maybe someone else can help
<cypher-neo> GridCube, Back to the Future stuff... I need a DeLorean. xD
<Xifanie> Changing X:1440/Y:132 on the first monitor to X:0/Y:0 and changing X:0/Y:0 on the second to X:1024/Y:0
<Xifanie> just relogging doesn't work, I have to set them back
<Xifanie> good question hobgoblin...
<Xifanie> GForce 8600GT... as for the driver I have no idea :/
<ochosi> ok, you can also try the proprietary nvidia drivers
<ochosi> (if you want)
<ochosi> you can install them by going to settings > additional drivers
<ochosi> then you might have to install the nvidia-settings dialog as well
<ochosi> that helps with setting up multiple displays
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: I had no issues with either nouveau - setting the screens up with arandr nor with nvidia and twinview with an 8500GT
<Xifanie> wow... that's pretty simple :|
<w30> GridCube, ha ha, the mind still works but the problem is between the keyboard and the chair, duh...
<GridCube> :) just a silly joke, but now really, i dont know about emerald, i think thats deprecated
<ochosi> it has been deprecated for ages now...
<ochosi> but there might still be a usable version of it in some ppa
<ochosi> i wouldnt really recommend it though
<Xifanie> rebooting...
<w30> GridCube, just call me old fashioned, but I like it. Besides I can shut it off if it gets in my way. It impresses the Microsoft Aero users.
<cypher-neo> lolol
<cypher-neo> Everything about Linux impresses Windows users
<x__> ochosi - does claws mail integrates with email "indicator plugin" ? ( thunderbird doesn't )
<x__> ?
<Xifanie> Windows isn't so bad, it just needs more looove
<ochosi> thunderbird should integrate with the indicator-plugin as well
<x__> it doesn't
<hobgoblin> broken here ochosi - still says set up mail
<ochosi> x__: with claws it's a bit more complicated, but works. i prefer using it with systray though
<w30> ochosi, I tried several Emeralds 'till I found a Debian one that worked but 12.04 killed it and now it segfaults.
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, Would that love include an extensive core dump and complete rewrite?
<Xifanie> I had massive Mozilla memory leaks on Windows, it was annoying
<ochosi> hobgoblin: aha, on 12.04?
<hobgoblin> yea
<hobgoblin> :)
<ochosi> have you reported a bug already?
<hobgoblin> someone did - I me too'd it
<ochosi> k, hadn't seen that
<ochosi> anyway, it was supposed to be fixed in time for 12.04
<Xifanie> cypher-neo, but that's way too much trouble! why fix something that's broken... :|
<x__> it's not a bug - i have seen this information on many forums and the solution is Firetray
<hobgoblin> ochosi: it worked in 12.04 during dv till about beta then broke lol
<ochosi> anyway, g2g, have fun everyone
<hobgoblin> cya
<cypher-neo> LOL @ Xifanie
<w30> Xifanie, likeBill Cosby says "tough love"
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: still got the issue?
<Xifanie> I'm trying to configure NVIDIA...
<hobgoblin> k
<Xifanie> still having issues but we'll see what I can make out of it
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: if you want to go through it with me - ping me - mine is setup with primary on left, twinview
<Xifanie> what's twinview?
<hobgoblin> I have one desktop - 2 screens
<DJzee> Asking for a opinion: is it better to run update manager through the terminal
<Xifanie> oh, that's what I'm seeking :P
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: http://imgur.com/a/hdmi0
<w30> DJzee, I ran apt-get upgrade on my netbook because the gui wouldn't work and it did the upgrade successfully. Normally I run the gui.
<Xifanie> hobgoblin: how do you set the right monitor at the bottom instead of the top?
<w30> DJzee, normally I don't use the terminal
<Xifanie> nevermind, I just had to press enter >_<
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: in the settings thing just grab them and move them about
<hobgoblin> or that :)
<DJzee> That's what I'm doing. Everytime I run update manager lately I get a untrusted package error
<Xifanie> that's odd, it wouldn't let me before
<Xifanie> maybe I tried before setting to absolute
<hobgoblin> that would do it I think Xifanie
<Xifanie> now what? I restart? I saved the settings but I can't apply them right now
<DJzee> W30: I hope this clears the error I'm getting
<DJzee> w30: what distro are u running
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: did you save to x conf file?
<Xifanie> yes
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: reboot then - I usually have a look at xorg.conf to make sure it's done it though      cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<w30> DJzee, the command line has flags to repair messed up updates depending on what happened. I am no expert on what tod do though.
<w30> DJzee, I am running 12.04 Xubuntu
<Xifanie> seems to be fine
<Xifanie> rebooting...
<DJzee> w30: Hows 12.04? I'm gonna let the terminal do the updates then go from there
<w30> DJzee, seems fine except it broke my Emerald binarys.
<Xifanie> nice, it's working fine now :)
<hobgoblin> woohoo
<w30> DJzee, I need an Emerald that works for 12.04
<Xifanie> I'll try disabling and re-enabling my 2nd monitor
<GridCube> w30, well,thats to be expected, being emerald deprecated, it means no one updates it
<Xifanie> ...my bad, it's set as one now
<w30> DJzee, it seg faults after 21.04 upgrade.
<DJzee> w30: hmmmm
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: maybe you wanted seperate x screens
<Xifanie> maybe...
<Xifanie> because I can't see myself playing fullscreen games this way
<Xifanie> not that I'm a big gamer or anything
<w30> GridCube, I know, but I drove a '56 GMC pickup through the 1980's. I can't change I guess.\
<hobgoblin> I'm not at all
<w30> GridCube, but I know how to code for a '56 GMC. heh!
<Xifanie> I hope this will work... rebooting
<GridCube> :) then you might have to learn to compile and configure it by hand, because, you know if you have an old car you need a mechanic that actually understands it and pieces that you cant really get everywhere
<drc> nah...trade it in on a new model every six months.
<w30> drc, just lease a Mac OSX 10
<GridCube> drc, :P well thats updating amirite
<drc> w30: leasing a mac is like renting beer :)
<Xifanie> oh this is awesome
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: sorted?
<drc> must be working :)
<Xifanie> yep :) fullscreen game only spawning on my left screen
<Xifanie> I just moved my swapped my panels from one screen to the other
<Xifanie> and on/off on monitor button doesn't cause any issues
<hobgoblin> good
<Xifanie> thank you so much hobgoblin and ochosi
<szerzetes> hi! I have a problem with login screen. I install ati Radeon Mobility x1600 driver from amd, and when I restart the laptop, it not load the login sceen, only the tty1.
<szerzetes> After I loged in, and type: sudo service lightdm start, the lightdm starts and work fine
<szerzetes> I use Xubuntu 12.04
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: glad I could help - not that I did much :)
<Xifanie> wow ok, this isn't working as good as I expected
<Xifanie> they're really two individual desktops... I can't move an app from one desktop to the other
<hobgoblin> nope - for that you need twinview ...
<Xifanie> darnit >_<
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: what are you trying to actually achieve other than the mysterious swapping issue
<Xifanie> just being able to play fullscreen without the game spawning on my two screens
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: I have full screen apps here - but only on the screen they are on
<Xifanie> I wish...
<hobgoblin> but I don't play games - maybe they are trying to use the desktop
<Xifanie> apparently so
<GridCube> Xifanie, but if you use two monitors cant you just ctrl-alt-f7/8 to the two instances?
<Xifanie> alright, because I didn't reboot, I changed to Twinview and my mouse cursor was sent into oblivison
<Xifanie> And I can't even read this chat... lol...
<hobgoblin> I'd use soemthing like devilspie to send it to a specfic screen
<Xifanie> oh crap, I forgot to switch back my panels and now they're gone
<GridCube> lol
<hobgoblin> they aren't gone - you just can't see them :)
<Xifanie> gone.. from my sight of view!
<hobgoblin> gorn - all gorn
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: so are you now using twinview?
<Xifanie> right now yes
<hobgoblin> Xifanie: so now you are more or less ok with the original issue - which has got you a couple of new ones
<Xifanie> :D
<Xifanie> yaaay
<hobgoblin> lol
<Xifanie> this always happens with me
<Xifanie> but really where the hell are those panels...
<hobgoblin> I'd either reset the panels - but that would lose everything or just play with nvidia-settings sdo you can see them - move them and then put nvidia back
<hobgoblin> I lost one of mine ... are the screens the same size?
<Xifanie> I guess
<Xifanie> no
<Xifanie> 1440x900 and 1024x768
<hobgoblin> that was my issue - was the panel at the top or bottom - if it was say at the bottom and you had the top edges matching - you'd not see panel as it would be below the screen
<Xifanie> one at the top and the other at the left
<GridCube> you cant xrandr -s resxres
<GridCube> ?
<Xifanie> and what does that do?
<GridCube> sets the screen to resxres
<GridCube> you change res by the numbers you want ofcourse
<Xifanie> I don't see how that would help me :/
<GridCube> well, your panels will be visible?
<martinphone> how do I configure xubuntu to route every internet connection to a proxy?
<GridCube> !proxy martinphone
<GridCube> !proxy | martinphone
<ubottu> martinphone: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<GridCube> no thats not what i wanted ubottu
<martinphone> lol
<astraljava> martinphone: export http_proxy=http://proxy:port
<GridCube> martinphone, you need to set up a global variable like export http_proxy=http://proxy.com:port/
<astraljava> martinphone: Also, https_proxy similarly.
 * GridCube that doesnt help me to use apt-get trhough a proxy tho, not eveny launching like http_proxy=proxy:port sudo apt-get
<astraljava> GridCube: apt-get has it's own conf file
<GridCube> i see
<martinphone> giving it a try...
<astraljava> GridCube: You write to /etc/apt/apt.conf a line something like Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport";
<martinphone> l
<astraljava> GridCube: Although some docs seem to indicate the env variable ought to work, too. But that should _definitely_ work.
<Xifanie> yay! 2 reboots later I have my panels back
<StormStrikes> GridCube:  I thought I would pop back on here and tell you that I figured out why I could not write to a share folder from my printer scans.
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> why not?
<StormStrikes> GridCube: BleachBit apparently wipes out some files you need for such stuff :-(
<GridCube> mmmhm, so i wasnt xubuntu's fault?
<GridCube> :)
<StormStrikes> No.  It was all mine.  I remember when I first installed Xubuntu I set up that folder and got no warnings or anything but never tried to scan to it.  But it also gave me no warnings about no write permissions.  So my thoughts centered around it being a setting somewhere.  It was in a sense, in that it was completely missing it all.
<StormStrikes> So I did a fresh install again, tested the folder and it worked.  After that I was able to isolate it to running bleachbit, which I will never do again, LOL
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> good to know
<StormStrikes> Yes.  I thought it would help keep the system clean.  It does, by wiping anything out that it supposes you dont need.  It throws the baby out with the bathwater.
<GridCube> hahaha :) well now go spread the word: xubuntu is awesome
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> i never actually configured samba, so i couldnt relly guide you back then :) im glad that you figure it out
<StormStrikes> I never gave up on that concept, it was just incredibly frustrating as everything seemed to point to it being an xubuntu issue.  It was so easy to do in Ubuntu.  But with with the Samba gui, its just as easy to do on Xubuntu if you dont wipe out the needed stuff.
<GridCube> :D
<StormStrikes> I do want to make sure I abundantly say thank you for the help you did give and the patience in trying to help out.
<GridCube> :) dont worry, StormStrikes, giving back to the community its nice ennough, and thank you for coming back and explaining the issue, now if someone else comes with a similar problem i know a new aproach ot fix it
<StormStrikes> No problem.  After I get done with all the final configurations, bleachbit is getting uninstalled.
<GridCube> :)
<StormStrikes> Before I leave to work on the configs a bit more, may I ask if there is a common resource or documentation on using exo-open and stuff like that?
<GridCube> there might, but i dont know, knome might
<GridCube> or maybe ochosi
<StormStrikes> Okay.  I will check with them when I see them active.
<GridCube> :)
<jzbl> Hi, just installed xubuntu 12.04, haven't used ubuntu-like systems since last LTS. Can someone provide a hint on how I can install Sun/Oracle Java JRE and JDK?
<xubuntu633> How to install xubuntu 12.04 with USB Flesh?
<jzbl> xubuntu633: just download the iso image and use unetbootin tool (works on windows, linux and macosx)
<jzbl> xubuntu633: I have installed the system I am running now this way
<xubuntu633> thank you
<jzbl> y.w.
<Marzata> jzbl: java 7?
<jzbl> best would be 1.6.x
<jzbl> whatever is the newest one, I already skipped through the docs on "ubuntu" wiki docs
<jzbl> what is the best method to install java. I don't want to use some untrusted PPA or install it manually
<jzbl> any way to make it at least half automatic?
<baizon> i use openjdk
<drc> jzbl: Go back and <read> the docs, not<skip through> them...you probably would not have to ask question.
<GridCube> jzbl, there are some ppa's around
<jzbl> Ok guys, let me say this in another way, can I add / enable some repo that will allow me to do : apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<jzbl> or I have to put more effort to it ;)
<Pici> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jzbl> and I don't want to use some random ppa that won't be updated...
<jzbl> Pici: will check the scripts, will come back if they won't work
<jzbl> beware ;)
 * drc shakes in my boots...with laughter
<cythes> Real quick how do I get windows to group together?
<drc> cYmen: App Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Window Manager>Advanced>Windows Snapping....is this what you want?
<drc> oops cythes ^^
<cythes> No, I mean if I have more then one chrome running it stacks them up so it only takes up one slot on the taskbar.
<cythes> I know it can be done since I have done it in xubuntu before (Actually about 2 hours ago when I just installed it again)
<drc> Right Mouse click on Windows Buttons>Properties
<cythes> Bingo drc Thanks :)
<drc> np
<cythes> Now I must install vlc and then reboot.
<jzbl> used the git scipt, still processing something
<jzbl> yawn
<Debolaz> How are notifications handled in xubuntu? Similar to Ubuntu, or are they more the annoying clickable kind?
<xubuntu167> hello
<baizon> dont know how ubuntu handles it
<baizon> but indicator is taken from ubuntu :)
<drc> Annoying clickable...but you can customize the time they stay up...Apps Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Notifications
<xubuntu167> having a semi little issue with my remote xubuntu setup.  I currently can ssh & rdp via (rdp (from win7) to xubuntu (xrdp/vino)) but I can't seem to find anything on how to change the resolution of the session.  In the .rdp file on windows the resolution is set @ 1440x900, however the screen or session from the xubuntu machine is 1024x768.  is there any way to force the resolution to 1440x900?
<dipnlik> hi. how can I create one-click shortcuts for frequently used apps?
<drc> dipnlik: App Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Keyboard>App Shortcuts
<drc> Or did you mean mouse clicks?
<dipnlik> drc: yeah, i meant mouse clicks
<drc> as in add to the menu
<drc> ?
<dipnlik> preferably to the side of the menu
<drc> App Menu>Settings>Main Menu
<dipnlik> or a dock at the sides of the screen or the bottom
<drc> Right Click on panel, Panel Preferences...add a panel.  Then right click on panel, choose the panel and Add Items (I have only one panel so I can't give exact directions)
<drc> So...take your pick, Menu or Panel :)
<dipnlik> drc: awesome, will spend a few minutes there. thanks!
<dipnlik> haha, I just noticed there's a dock at the bottom of the screen (i'm running xubuntu on a vm in a window, so it's hard to hit screen edges)
<drc> yeah, it's on auto hide, so just add a launcher to that and point it to the app you want.
<drc> you can take it off auto hide, it's panel 2 in the panel prefs
<dipnlik> drc: ok, thank you
<drc> oh...dipnlik:  This is 4.8 (I forgot)...you can just grab an icon/app off the menu and drag it to the panel...much easier than make a new one.
<dipnlik> drc: haha, definitely easier, good to know
<cypher-neo> Xifanie, Hello. How are the monitors? Still working correctly with no switchups?
<Xifanie> yep, all working fine :) My problem with World of Goo comes from the game badly designed
<w30> darn, the clouds rolled in; no transit here in Northwestern Illinois....
<drc> w30: http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/cvplive/cvpstream1&hpt=hp_c2  Better than nothing
<w30> drc, thanks
<drc> np
<rhomboetric> hi!
<rhomboetric> anyone here using pamusb authentication?
<rhomboetric> i did the setup using the ubuntu wiki entry about pamusb authentication
<rhomboetric> i configured a usb stick, that worked
<rhomboetric> but whenever i want to start a programm using sudo xy
<rhomboetric> it authenticated succesfully with the usb stick
<rhomboetric> but the right pw is entered wrong somehow
<rhomboetric> anyone heard/read about this?
#xubuntu 2012-06-06
<xubuntu872> I am brand new to this and looking to install Ubuntu over windows XP on old Dell inspiron 8600, I am unable to install Ubuntu 12.04 because of PAE error
<xubuntu872> can anyone help please?
<DJzee> I have 11.10 installed. Having trouble installing Adobe flash plugin.  Need some assistance
<DJzee> And other updates as well
<xubuntu872> try using Chrome as your browser should have flash built in?
<Xifanie> on firefox? I don't think you can; the same happened to me on 12.04... get the stand-alone plugin and install that instead
<DJzee> Problem is one of my failed updates is Chrome
<DJzee> I'll try that Xidanie
<DJzee> Xifanie
<malv> i like how a minor bastion package update requires downloading another 1.2 gigs =)
<malv> bazhang: have you fixed my bug report yet?
<asterismo> hey people
<asterismo> a question
<asterismo> does anyone knows how to edit default panel layout for a custom xubuntu live CD?
<xubuntu957> quick and probably easy question, in 12.04 how do you chech your computers stats, cpu clock, ram...
<hobgoblin> xubuntu957: maybe sudo dmidecode will give you what you want
<pimperle> will firefox 13 eventually be available in precise? Or will i have to use some ppa to get it?
<hobgoblin> it should I believe come through as an update
<cousteau> using thunar, why do file sizes appear in KiB, MB, GiB?
<cousteau> is it a typo, or a weird decision of using decimal MB instead of binary MiB?
 * cousteau tries opening thunar with LANG=C just in case
<cousteau> LANG=C didn't do anything
 * cousteau kills thunar
<cousteau> nothing
<ochosi> cousteau: i get kB, MB and GB (in file properties)
<cousteau> with lowercase k?
<cousteau> weird
<ochosi> the statusbar shows the same units
<ochosi> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06062012-100952am.php
<cousteau> in file properties I get   247,6 MB (259.596.288 bytes)
<cousteau> so clearly *MB = MiB
<cousteau> personally I prefer SiI units rather than SI ones...  it's just an annoying typo
<ochosi> you can try to report a bug on bugzilla.xfce.org
<ochosi> anyway, g2g
<cousteau> bye :)
<cousteau> (I don't think I can report a bug since the bug cannot be reproduced apparently)
<xubuntu055> hello room..... anyone know anything about installing xubuntu on asus pro500 dual core 3400 (?)  have had issues with graphic install, tried alternate install, installs fine, but freezes about 5 sec after desktop loads - graphic install does same when it tries to load.  managed to click on one thing or so in the five seconds before it takes control over the mouse, giving me about 1 mouse event every 5 secs, then crashes.  every 
<xubuntu055> i get this with all ubuntu installs except server
<cousteau> graphics card?
<xubuntu055> you'd think so, but then again the desktop loads fine for a bit
<xubuntu055> how do i fix without being able to click on anything and loosing the kboard as well?
<cousteau> ctrl-alt-f1 and you at least can write commands?
<xubuntu055> yeah tried to goto a terminal screen, didnt work.  not even ctrl alt del works
<cousteau> there you can do `top` and `lspci | grep VGA`
<xubuntu055> or power down,.  had to hold down for 10 sec
<cousteau> rather than hard-rebooting or shutdown you should Alt-SysRq-REISUB (or REISUO)
<magnus_> Hi, I am trying to use urxvt (rxvt-unicode), but when I ssh to a server, it looses all the colors. Any ideas?
<xubuntu055> sorry, excuse my dumness, i dunno what alt-sysrq is.  keep in mind my mouse totally freezes and the keyboard doesn't work.  cd drive doesn't eject etc etc.  (not a live cd, installed system with no cd in drive)  computer totally dead
<cousteau> xubuntu055, alt-printscreen-REISUB
<cousteau> that's supposed to work no matter the case, it's hard-coded deep in the kernel
<cousteau> and reboots your computer
<cousteau> (you may want to read about "Magic SysRq" on Wikipedia)
<xubuntu055> ok, will do that next time.  still, i wish i could get the os working.  hoping for some ideas of how to do it from recovery mode maybe
<xubuntu055> fix the os that is
<cousteau> without knowing the graphics card is hard to tell...
<xubuntu055> hang on brb after some rebooting, investigating etc
<brendon1981> hi i'm back again..... (i'm the guy with the graphic problem), ok, so i should clarify, I can get the logon screen, that works fine, but after i log on, i get about 5 seconds of keyboard/mouse use.  sometimes the menu loads in that time, sometimes it doesn't get to that..... so, now ive been able to ctrl-alt-f1 and login on tty in those 5 seconds, and ctrl alt whatever back to a blank desktop backgrounds when i go back to the g
<brendon1981> i could diagnose from the command line, that would be super
<martinphone> i have a large library of music in a HDD connected to my xubuntu through USB. this large library is categorized by author, year, genre... Just today I opened rhythmbox and 12 albums are under a different album (130 songs with the same album name) why does this happen?
<martinphone> at the moment I was doing some other things (demuxing and torrenting IIRC)
<martinphone> i still need a command to scan images in case sane fails again, if you can help...
<martinphone> is this down for you? http://perv.i2p/stats.cgi
 * cousteau has never seen a .i2p TLD
<cousteau> http://isup.me/perv.i2p
<cousteau> martinphone, http://isup.me/perv.i2p
<martinphone> didnt expect that from this channel cousteau
<cousteau> martinphone, what?
 * cousteau has no idea what that site is and is not curious on that either
<martinphone> cousteau, I mean I missposted it here
<cousteau> oh ok
<Jonne_> anyone know how to change the lightdm background from within xubuntu?
<Jonne_> some wallpaper app changed mine to something ugly, and can't find how to change it back
<SandJ> Settings, Settings Manager, Desktop
<SandJ> Jonne, for my Xubuntu v11.10 it defaulted to  xubuntu-greybird.png, Single Image, Style: Auto, Brightness: 0, Saturation: 1.0
<Jonne_> weird, i set it to xubuntu-blue on both screens, and on one screen it's blue, on the other it's sort of a sepia-version
<Jonne_> *xfce-blue
<Jonne_> will reboot first
<Jonne_> see what happens
<Jonne_> still different colours
<Jonne_> oh well, at leats the lightdm thing is fixed now
<Jonne_> *least
<SandJ> Jonne_, when you say different 'screens' - do you mean physical screens or virtual desktops?
<Jonne_> physical displays
<Jonne_> didn't xfce4.8 have a saturation thing before?
<Jonne_> *hue
<Jonne_> sorry
<Jonne_> i don't see it any more, so maybe that's what happened
<SandJ> Sorry, I only have one physical screen on this setup.  (I cannot get my virtual desktops to be different and cannot see how.)
<Jonne_> weird, saturation actually controls the hue
<Jonne_> or something
<Jonne_> definitely not saturation
<SandJ> These are the settings I get, which includes saturation:  http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-060612-111049.php
<Jonne_> yes, but if you actually change the slider, you'll see it doesn't exactly change the saturation, but does something different
<Jonne_> possibly hue, but maybe something completely different
<Jonne_> if i slide it all the way to the left on xfce-blue, it becomes bright red
<SandJ> That's because it is affecting the transparency of the image and allowing the chosen colour to show instead.
<SandJ> ... I think.
<Jonne_> whatever, it's fixed now
<Jonne_> probably weirdness from upgrading
<SandJ> I really must find out why XChat goes to an 'empty' window sometimes.  Jonne_ are you sorted?
<Jonne_> yesh, turns out the UI didn't show the "saturation" settings that were actually set on the image
<Jonne_> just touching the slider fixed it
<cousteau> I can't make a bookmark of an smb:// directory
<ochosi> cousteau: yes, at least not permanently (in thunar's sidebar)
<ochosi> or let's say: not yet
<ochosi> there was work on a new sidebar, but it stalled due to problems with drag-and-drop
<cousteau> exactly, the problem is that those bookmarks are not persistent
<cousteau> (if suggestions are accepted for the new bar, I'd suggest adding a "bookmarks" section to the tree view, so that I can have bookmarks also in the tree)
<cousteau> (or to the Go menu, or make a Bookmarks menu)
<ochosi> if you're interested in the topic, the actual result of the discussions is here: http://wiki.xfce.org/design/thunar/shortcuts-pane
<cousteau> I think I'll try different file browsers to compare them...  also, it's nice that XFCE allows me to select the file manager
<ochosi> yes, it has a modular approach (something you can't say of e.g. gnome)
<cousteau> it's a nice feature
 * cousteau is trying pcmanfm now
<cousteau> I'm still missing a twin-panel view and a command input panel
<cousteau> wonder if that can be made into a plugin
<ochosi> a command-input-panel?
<ochosi> is "open terminal here" not good enough?
<cousteau> well, it could come in handy
<cousteau> weird, I installed pcmanfm; the shortcut does appear there
<cousteau> (the one I created in a previous session with Thunar and which disappeared)
<cousteau> er, what's all this garbage?  ~/.goutputstream-*
<cousteau> seem to be created when I shutdown the pc
<cousteau> step 1:  check whether this has to do with xubuntu or a specific program I installed.  Does anyone else have ~/.goutputstream-* files?
<hobgoblin> I do - delete them every now and again
<cousteau> ok, so known bug
<cousteau> then it's either an ubuntu/xfce problem, or something to do with one of the default programs.  Seem to be created when shutting down.
<hobgoblin> cousteau: possibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/984785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984785 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) ".goutputstream files polluting $HOME" [Low,Confirmed]
<cousteau> yes, but since it seems to have to do with Gnome, maybe it had something to do with a program I installed rather than one of the default ones
<hobgoblin> and thunar is there somewhere
<hobgoblin> not just gnome
<hobgoblin> just check something
<cousteau> seems to be something related to lightdm
<hobgoblin> well it isn't that
<cousteau> how do I change user without closing session?
<cousteau> answer:  Ctrl-Alt-Del, and when the screensaver appears and asks me to login, click "New login"
<cousteau> so it can be done
<cousteau> it's just not in the normal options
<cousteau> can I merge/replace the mail notificator on the plugin indicator with the "Mail Watcher" program?
<SandJ> I have 4 ~/.goutputstream-* files which seem to co-incide with the last 4 reboots.
<hobgoblin> aaah - I thought they looked like my shutdowns - didn't think to check reboots
<cousteau> so it's when shutting down or rebooting
<SandJ> Of the 4 I have, the 1st I don't remember, the 2nd was when I shut my PC down before going on holiday (although I may have done a reboot first), the 3rd was when I returned from holiday (and may have done a reboot) and the 4th was from a reboot this morning.
<cousteau> so you reboot like, once in a lifetime?
<cousteau> Ok, so...  changing the topic, can I make the mail indicator to automatically check for mail?
<cousteau> there's a "mail watcher" applet that does this, but it's kind of silly to need 2 plugins for this
<SandJ> I reboot Linux whenever the update program needs it and that's about it.
<cousteau> maybe I can make Thunderbird "run in background"?
<SandJ> I very rarely turn my PCs off, usually only for hardware upgrades or moving home.  But it was so hot when I was packing for the holiday that I turned everything off that might generate heat.  Whereas I reboot Windows PCs every morning without thinking, my Linux machines go for weeks without reboots.  It is one of the reasons I use Linux.
<cousteau> the reason I use Linux (well, the last excuse I needed for installing Linux) was that when I installed Firefox on Windows, Windows added a bunch of non-working plugins to Firefox without asking me.  In general, doing things without asking me.
<FoRcEr_> hola
<xwalk> Hello. I'm having massive memory consumption issues with 12.04 for some reason that just started yesterday. After my box has been running for a few hours, the consumption of memory skyrockets. I usually run at about 1-1.2 Gigs of memory used while idling. It seems to be the X server that is consuming too much memory. Any ideas what I can do to fix this?
<puff> My laptop crashed this morning around 5am (http://paste.linuxassist.net/216002).  I rebooted around 1pm and just now as I was restarting firefox, etc, and rearranging windows, my menu bar disappeared.
<xwalk_> I should also mention that this problem is only with my desktop, my laptop which also has the latest LTS doesn't seem to be experiencing this problem.
<puff> Well, that's fun, I restarted metacity but still no menu bar.
<Unit193> metacity? On Xubuntu?
<puff> Good point. I'm kinda new at this xubuntu thing :-).
<Unit193> Xfce uses xfwm4
<holstein> xwalk_: maybe look at the graphics driver you are using.. maybe that is the difference between the 2 machines
<puff> Unit193: Okay, rebooted (make my skin crawl, I feel all microsofty).  What would have been the appropriate wa to restart xfwm4?
<Unit193> xfwm4 --replace
<puff> xubuntu uses gnome?
<crond> no, xfce
<puff> crond: Ah, the light dawns.
<kvarley> I cannot seem to install xubuntu 12.04. I get the following error "*** glibc *** python2.7: corrupted double-linked list". Any ideas?
<lighta> oh what did happen ? I just did a update and xfce look like unity a bit, like for app windows
<lighta> like no more border for app,some menu are buggy (thunderbird..)
#xubuntu 2012-06-07
<MeXTuX> I'm using command line svn client and everytime I enter a command this warning appears ---> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-lm7o0e/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<Unit193> MeXTuX: Answer in Bug #932177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932177 in gnome-keyring (Debian) "XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initialise gnome-keyring correctly / WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to PKCS11" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932177
<MeXTuX> i will check it :D thank you
<Unit193> Sure, annoyed me enough, so I fixed it and commented because someone made me. :(
<Unit193> ;)
<asterismo> hey people
<asterismo> i need to customize a Xubuntu 12.04 live CD but i do not know how to edit default panel layout
<asterismo> does anybody knows how to edit this?
<asterismo> or where this setting is stored in the squashfs ?
<Moakki> hello, I would like some help on xubuntu 12.04
<Moakki> I looked around to change my sound theme to maybe make my own and add it but I don't know how to do this
<Moakki> Now I know my system sound volume is activated but it didn't change a thing
<Moakki> can anyone help?
<Guest11504> how do i stop the firefox download window from blinking when a file being downloaded is complete?
<Marzata> Guest11504: http://superuser.com/questions/63762/is-there-way-to-disable-download-bar-blinking-in-firefox
<Guest11504> marzata: thanks
<roshambles> Heya, does compiz work on xubuntu? Because I got it and I'm trying to enable zoom but no matter what key combination I use it won't work
<roshambles> at first i thought my button between ctrl and alt wasn't configured to work but I found out it did, forgot the command though. Was it xev? Either way, if anyone has got compiz working with xu I'd like to hear from you
<JohnDDD> hello people, i have screwed my fstab. I can boot in recovery mode, but it is read only. How can I correct my fstab in writeable mode?
<hobgoblin> do you have the backup in the same place?
<hobgoblin> or do you have no backup
<JohnDDD> no, I don't, but i rememer what I have changed
<JohnDDD> i have tried to add optimisations for ssd and, did exactly as told, but it does not work
<hobgoblin> k - use one of the other things in the recovery menu - like grub or something - it'll mount the drive read/write then enter then root terminal
<hobgoblin> then you can nano /etc/fstab
<hobgoblin> no idea why they made it readonly
<crond> JohnDDD, mount -n -o remount,rw /
<JohnDDD> will try, thank you very much both of you
<hobgoblin> crond: thanks - knew there was a way, just never remember it
<hobgoblin> still think it's a stupid idea :)
<JohnDDD> mount -n -o remount,rw / gives me not mounted or bad option
<JohnDDD> the grub option does not work too
<JohnDDD> i have added extra options for mounting / and one of them is bad
<JohnDDD> can i mount fstab manually?
<hobgoblin> JohnDDD: do it the long way - boot the livecd/usb - mount the drive and then edit the file from there
<JohnDDD> but I don't have usb key by hand now and notebook is nebook, so i cannot use cd :(
<JohnDDD> if it's best possible option, maybe i can borrow some, the one i used for installation i lost somewhere
<hobgoblin> I don't know how to mount it if it's not working - sorry
<JohnDDD> ok, never mind, will borrow some usb pen. thank you anyway
<JohnDDD> hurray, found anther usb flash disk :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<JohnDDD> it even boots :)
<hobgoblin> even better
<JohnDDD> i had linux on all my flash drives as i'm looing them frequently :)
<JohnDDD> after that boot, what shall I do?
<JohnDDD> i guess there will be /etc/fstab from sda1 on some other place
<hobgoblin> gksudo thunar - click on the drive so it mounts - find fstab and right click - open in leafpad and edit it - save
<hobgoblin> or you could mount it yourself if you know and edit it from the terminal
<JohnDDD> thanks. how i can mount that from terminal?
<JohnDDD> with gksudo i see only flash filesystem
<hobgoblin> I'd sudo mount /dev/sdxy /mnt
<JohnDDD> yup, working like a charm :)
<JohnDDD> now i can fix that, many thanks!
<hobgoblin> cool
<JohnDDD> oh no, it is readonly :(
<JohnDDD> can i force mount in rw?
<JohnDDD> sorry, forgo sudo ;)
<hobgoblin> you can't sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab ?
<GridCube> in any case gksu leafpad
<GridCube> but he should really man mount
<GridCube> and man fstab
<JohnDDD> it seems that my xubuntu not recognizet nodirtime option :(
<JohnDDD> but I removed that and it works ok now. many thanks, guys
<JohnDDD> i'm booted back in my lovely xubuntu :)
<JohnDDD> btw. have you by hand some *working* optimizations for ssd to fstab?
<GridCube> !ssd
<JohnDDD> ?
<GridCube> no, ubottu doesnt know about ssd
<GridCube> :)
<JohnDDD> i think it does, because it is pretty fast even on my old acer aspire one, comparing to windows ;)
<JohnDDD> but i wanted to get rid of unnecessary writes
<hobgoblin> GridCube: I know gksudo leafpad - but I still had my in recovery mode head on
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> i install mc and use the embebed editor
<hobgoblin> I just use nano :p
<JohnDDD> have fun guys and thanks again for helping me, bye
<martinphone> how do I redirect all traffic trhough localhost:8118?
<martinphone> and whats the shortcut to open a terminal?
<holstein> control+alt+t ? does that work?
<holstein> i always set it to super+t ala #! :)
<martinphone> are these instructions outdated?
<martinphone> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2007-June/000755.html
<martinphone> gksu /etc/environment doesnt opne anything
<holstein> gksudo is what i would use
<holstein> gksudo nano /path/to/file
<holstein> gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<holstein> sudo nano will work fine actually
<martinphone> nothing, instructions must be outdated
<holstein> martinphone: if the file isnt there, it'll try and make an empty one
<martinphone> sudo nano opened a file with just one line
<holstein> yup.. thats it then
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> martinphone, gksu leafpad /etc/enviroment
<GridCube> should do the same
<martinphone> can anyone please confimr that https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2007-June/000755.html is not outdated?
<GridCube> xubuntu never used gedit
<holstein> yeah.. but nano will work fine
<holstein> martinphone: you can confirm.. add the line, test... know how to revert
<GridCube> yep thats pretty much about right
<martinphone> what am I doing wrong? I tried both 127.0.0.1:8118 and localhost:8118 and other apps are not proxied
<GridCube> martinphone, edit also /etc/bash.bashrc
<GridCube> martinphone, add http_proxy=proxy:port to the end of that file
<martinphone> thanks GridCube , I was already googling...
<GridCube> save are sudo apt-get update  to test it
<martinphone> GridCube, update works, but chromium is still out of proxy
<GridCube> mmhhm
<GridCube> martinphone, launch chromium like this:
<martinphone> what if I follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=d5efb7bc812cbc987bf05227c42f06fb&p=8508643&postcount=7
<GridCube> http_proxy=proxy:port chromium
<martinphone> chromium: command not found
<GridCube> http_proxy=proxy:port chromium-browser
<GridCube> martinphone, :/
<GridCube> in any case that link says the same that you just did
<martinphone> [14726:14763:16406384501:ERROR:nss_ocsp.cc(588)] No URLRequestContext for OCSP handler.
<martinphone> and no, still out of proxy
<GridCube> martinphone, try this, change it accordingly /usr/bin/env http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:8118" no_proxy="localhost,127.0.0.1,192.168.0.0/24" /usr/bin/chromium
<GridCube> ooooooooor
<martinphone> GridCube, adding  http_proxy="http://127.0.0.1:8118" no_proxy="localhost,127.0.0.1,192.168.0.0/24" /usr/bin/chromium to the end of that file
<GridCube> martinphone, use chromium-browser --proxy-pac=///path/to/proxy.pac
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> just launch it like that
<martinphone> where do I find proxy.pac?
<GridCube> you have to make it
<martinphone> ok..
<GridCube> martinphone, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxProxyConfig
<martinphone> can I use ubuntu system service (synaptic) with xubuntu?
<baizon> martinphone: yes
<martinphone> baizon, please instruct the noob, I dont see any GUI, command line only?
<baizon> martinphone: http://linux.about.com/od/xubuntu_doc/a/xubudg13t02.htm
<martinphone> baizon, I know what synaptic is, what I dont know is how to access ubuntu system service to edit proxy settings
<baizon> a ok
<baizon> martinphone: so install it
<baizon> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-system-service
<martinphone> ok, now what? I dont see any new icon
<GridCube> alt-f2: ubuntu-system-service
<martinphone> ailed to execute child process "ubuntu-system-service" (No such file or directory).
<martinphone> f*
<GridCube> welp
<GridCube> martinphone, you still insist with the chromium ?
<martinphone> GridCube, no, Im not going to change just proxy settings for a browser, I need it for all apps that use internet, and it must be an easy and fast way (college)
<GridCube> martinphone, well, what other programs are not connecting now?
<martinphone> that ubuntu-system-service from synaptic
<dreamtraveler> hi i had just installed ccsm but for some reason i dont see the effects of it even though i have enabled wooby effects on windows
<dreamtraveler> any suggestion ?
<GridCube> dreamtraveler, kill xfwm and start compiz
<GridCube> compiz --replace
<GridCube> if im not mistaken
<GridCube> martinphone, maybe you will get better help at #ubuntu-servers
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> #ubuntu-server
<martinphone> ok
<drc> clear
<GridCube> /clear drc
<GridCube> :D
<hobgoblin> I prefer opaque
<drc> It's ok...I cleared all my weapons before I came inside.
<nanotube> my nemesis nano the text editor strikes again.
<lsa> Does anyone know where I can find an up to date package for rdesktop?
<GridCube> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 141 kB, installed size 496 kB
<GridCube> what is rdesktop for lsa?
<lsa> rdp client
<lsa> connecting to windows systems
<GridCube> lsa, see what ubottu said, thats the one in the repos
<GridCube> lsa, i've heard this is a good client: http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
<lsa> GridCube: I wonder why I am not getting that version, that is the one I want
<lsa> I just did a dist-upgrade and do-release-upgrade
<GridCube> lsa, are you using precise?
<lsa> 11.04
<GridCube> !info rdesktop 11.04
<ubottu> '11.04' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<lsa> is there a file in /etc that says, or something?
<lsa> not my system, ha
<GridCube> !info rdesktop maverick
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-3ubuntu2.1 (maverick), package size 132 kB, installed size 460 kB
<lsa> that what it is giving me, 1.6.0.  Also looks like it's installing an amd64 package.  Might be the explanation.
<lsa> "Unpacking rdesktop (from .../rdesktop_1.6.0-3ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb) ...
<GridCube> lsa, thats the one availabe on your sistem
<GridCube> the newest version is available on precise
<GridCube> lsa, thats the one available for maverick, as ubottu said
<lsa> I guess I'll be reinstalling then.
<lsa> Don't want to mess around with recompiling packages
<lsa> Thanks for the help
<GridCube> :)
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo>  i need to customize a Xubuntu 12.04 live CD but i do not know how to edit default panel layout
<asterismo> can anyone help me?
<asterismo>  or where this setting is stored in the squashfs ?
<asterismo> can settings be exported with gsettings as well as gnome 2 desktop settings?
<GridCube> !customlivecd | asterismo
<ubottu> asterismo: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<P-Chan> Hey Guys my Xubuntu works very bad. Is very unstable. I am on MATE desktop now and Gnome 2 and MATE are lightweight
<P-Chan> My XFCE is bugged?
<P-Chan> Is my XFCE bugged?
<pleia2> if you're more specific about the problems you're having we may be able to help you
<P-Chan> pleia2: Well I can't open two tabs or more with youtube because my XFCE slowdown
<P-Chan> Mouse lag, XFCE stop. I solved the stop problem with zramswap enabler
<pleia2> and this doesn't happen with other desktop environments?
<P-Chan> pleia2: no
<pleia2> same browser?
<P-Chan> since XFCE 4.6 and 4.4 I have this problem
<P-Chan> pleia2: no. In chrome, Firefox, firefox forks and chromium
<P-Chan> If I open libreoffice too
<pleia2> you mean xfce slows down with all browsers?
<P-Chan> pleia2: yes + libreoffice
<hobgoblin> what specs is the machine P-Chan ?
<P-Chan> hobgoblin: http://filebin.ca/4NdzTKom7fi
<pleia2> those specs are very similar to my mini9 running xubuntu 12.04, it can't really playback youtube smoothly or run libreoffice very fast, but that's just because the machine is slow
<pleia2> if you add more ram you'll probably have better luck
<pleia2> I mean, it works ok :) just wouldn't expect it to be super fast or anything
<P-Chan> pleia2: But XFCE is more lightweight than gnome or MATE
<pleia2> it's lighter than gnome3, but isn't MATE gnome2-based?
<pleia2> the later benchmarks put gnome2 and xfce at about equal with defaults in ubuntu
<P-Chan> pleia2: Ok guy. XFCE is heavier than Mate, Gnome 2, Mate
<P-Chan> ok bye
<pleia2> odd
<drc> Well, that was...entertaining.
<hobgoblin> that wasn't the answer they wanted then
<drc> never is
<pleia2> flash is pretty much a disaster on those old atom-based netbooks
<pleia2> (as if it's not a diaster everywhere :))
<hobgoblin> :)
<Unit193> It's bad on everything, best you can do is either be forced to install Chrome, or try for adobe-flashplugin in the partner repo.
<martinphone> I have a downloaded a movie, I have changes its filename, but in vlc it appears named as a website, how do I change that? demuxing?
<drc> place movie in vlc...open playlist...right mouse click on movie...information...make changes, be sure to "save metadata".
<martinphone> drc, I dont see any open playlist in media
<drc> Is the playlist open?
<drc> nevermind
<martinphone> its not a playlist, its just one mkv file of 8gb
<drc> ctr-h will toggle vlc in and out of minimal mode (no menu/controls).
<drc> Toggle so that the menu and controls are showing.
<drc> In Menu...View>Playlist
<drc> when playlist is showing, highlight the video and go through the steps I outlined earlier.
<martinphone> many thanks drc
<drc> working?
<martinphone> crap, i changed and saved metadata and closed the movie, but the web address still apeears as the title...
<drc> do it again...sometimes it seems like vlc doen;t take the changes (but is probably all my fault)
<drc> Also, it may be hard coded into the video.
<martinphone> it seems is protected... redid it twice and everytime i click on the movie it reverts from what I wrote to that darn webpage address
<drc> :(
<martinphone> if its hard coded in the video, what do I do?
<drc> get used to seeing the web adress
<martinphone> lol
<drc> i.e., I have no idea :)
<drc> check the permission on the file
<drc> ok, so I had one idea
<martinphone> drc, what if I demux it?
<martinphone> mkvmerge
<drc> I admit to ignorance here...what is demuxing?
 * drc is a av consumer not producer :)
<martinphone> a tool to transforma cideo to mkv format, or to append several 20 min sections into a 2 hours movie
<martinphone> video*
<martinphone> synaptic or software center are your friends too
<drc> ah...like pitivi?
<drc> try it it might work.
<martinphone> now im the noob who doesnt know what pitivi is
<drc> an app to do some of that stuff.
<drc> take several pron videos and make a longer porn video :)
<drc> not that I've ever done that...but I've heard tell of doing that somewhere on the 'net
<martinphone> me neither, but i liek delicious pron
<Azelphur> just did a fresh install of XUbuntu and kept my /home, but it won't let me login. Brand new user lets me login fine. I assume something in /home is messing it up. Any ideas?
<Ariel_Calzada> hi, i'm trying to use muy bluetooth headset with xubuntu 12.04 but it lets me connect the headset but the sound pass throught the internal speakers any idea?
<holstein> Ariel_Calzada: i usually try pavucontrol first, assuming the device shows up in the terminal when you run aplay -l
#xubuntu 2012-06-08
<campee> how can i get the dock at the bottom of the screen to not auto-hide?
<nerdistmonk> can someone help, i just updated to pulseaudio 2.0 on xubuntu 12.04 and ive lost sound
<Unit193> Dang, just pulled up a very handdy link too. :(
<genii-around> Perhaps post it anyways for educational purposes.
<quentin_> hello, I need help with MyPaint, I really like the program and it works well on my UbuntuStudio, but in Xbuntu 12.04 It works but only as long as I keep my cursor on the canvas, as soon as It touches any thing but it stops drawing, every thing else works but it just does not draw.
<quentin_> this is an issue because I often wish to change brushes but this limits me to one.
<quentin_> I am running on a rather old toshiba laptop using a default Hp lazer mouse.
<holstein> quentin_: i would launch it from the terminal and see if you see any messages that help
<holstein> i would probably look for a newer version and try it
<quentin_> ok what would I type in terminal?
<holstein> quentin_: i would start with mypaint
<holstein> you can type my and hit tab... see what comes up
<quentin_> well now I feel silly for asking
<quentin_> Ignoring "USB Optical Mouse" (probably a mouse, but it reports extra axes) device change: Core Pointer <enum GDK_SOURCE_MOUSE of type GdkInputSource>
<holstein> thats probably something for the bug report... are you using the latest from http://mypaint.intilinux.com/
<quentin_> yup just reinstalled nothing, I guess but report.
<holstein> quentin_: bug*
<holstein> you can try an older version... you can try the windows version in wine
<holstein> you can take this opportunity to file a bug report and start using GIMP
<quentin_> I have gimp but MyPaint is ideal for me, gimp is just for correcting my mistakes.
<holstein> gimp is, and likely always will be well developed
<holstein> use what works for you... im just saying, it is the tool we have that is well developed
<Azelphur> I installed this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/AdwaitaWolfe?content=143354 and most things are unthemed, any ideas?
<Unit193> It's because you need one that supports GTK3 as well.
<laite> Unit193: that theme seems to have gtk3-configs in it
<Azelphur> indeed, that theme is categorised as a gtk 3 theme
<Azelphur> stuff that is themed: file-roller, gnome system monitor. Stuff that isn't: Pidgin, thunar
<Azelphur> some examples \o/
<Azelphur> I dunno actually, in pidgin and thunar the menu bars are themed, but everything else seems not to be
<Azelphur> I'll try a different theme, maybe it's just that theme
<Unit193> That theme didn't have xfwm and such in it though.
<Azelphur> ah
<Azelphur> Unit193: I'm using compiz instead of xf4wm
<Azelphur> yea, same issue with another gtk3 theme I downloaded
<Unit193> Shimmer always worked best for me, but there was another that wasn't bad.
<Unit193> "Zukitwo"
<Azelphur> hehe, got a link to shimmer?
<Unit193> http://shimmerproject.org/
<Unit193> They are the default ones, and one that isn't ready yet but I use. :P
<Azelphur> fun
<Unit193> I "need" a dark theme, so Blackbird turned out well, even though it's not quite ready.
<Azelphur> I'm even worse, I "need" a theme that has totally black backgrounds, ie #000, not grey :)
<Azelphur> Unit193: do you mean greybird?
<Unit193> That's not a bad theme, but no.
<Azelphur> where's blackbird at? :)
<Unit193> Their github page.
<Azelphur> cool, ty
<Unit193> Note, it's not done and a few things are off, or black on black.
<Azelphur> haha, blackbird has exactly the same issue as the dark them I tried first
<Azelphur> lots of white everywhere :(
<Unit193> Weird, I have full black.  Seems like a compiz thing then.
<Azelphur> maybe, Atolm-gtk3 works
<MordFustang> sup
<xubuntu953> hello there
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> does anybody know how to disable the annoying 'Enter your password' prompt that pops up in google chrome because of gnome keyring
<Joshun> oh solved it by making a custom bash alias
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to get rid of Recently Used every time I hit Open in an app's file menu?  Is this XFCE or the apps I'm using?
<mlpokn> hey
<mlpokn> I cannot install flash through Flash-Aid on Xubuntu
<mlpokn> libflashplayer.so
<mlpokn> [sudo] password for fdsdaa:
<mlpokn> mv: cannot move `libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/': No such file or directory
<Nino> Hello,what does this information in synaptic means? It shows sometimes when i install packages  in synaptic(when everything installed this shows in synaptic console-log at bottom but not every time ) : W: Waited for dpkg --assert-multi-arch but it wasn't there - dpkgGo (10: No child processes)
<craigbass1976> I don't know Nino, but I've noticed the GUI package manager farting out more lately and just to a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, which seems to go better for some reason.
<craigbass1976> and just DO a, not just TO a.  SOrry
<Nino> @craigbass1976  I agree,it is best way t install by apt-get update trough console... But funny thing is that everything installs normal trough synaptic also,but sometimes randomly this bug or information just reveal it self at the end of line in synaptic console :)
<craigbass1976> No idea.  Just smile and say "Well, it could be Windows..."  :)
<Nino> Lol... :)
<blackgatocatnegr> Hello, Is there a "Advice before upgrading" faq somewhere?
<chestwood96> hi
<chestwood96> who can i ask questions?
<genii-around> The channel in general
<chestwood96> can ayone read me?
<shpank> no.
<chestwood96> what do you mean whit heneral?
<chestwood96> general sorry
<genii-around> chestwood96: Yes. Best to just ask whatever your question is. Then if someone knows, they will guide you.
<chestwood96> ok im trying to setup xubuntu on a very old pc an the problem is during boot the screen doesnt get any signal anymore
<chestwood96> im swiss so sorry for my english
<chestwood96> any idea what the problem is or do you need more infos?
<chestwood96> the pc is realy old it has a 750mhz prozessor
<chestwood96> no sugestions?
<TheMaster> This is booting from the LiveCD?
<chestwood96> yes the cd ive burned from that iso i downloaded
<chestwood96> the computer seems to be working i just kant see anything
<TheMaster> Think it'd be good to try one of the other boot options.
<TheMaster> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<chestwood96> how should i doo that it boots from the cd then there is a loadescreen and then no signal
<chestwood96> i dont realy understand that
<TheMaster> When/before it starts booting, hold the shift key and you should get the chance to set those, will have the info at the bottom of the scree.
<chestwood96> sorry the internet crashed
<chestwood96> an external cd drive caused the same problem
<chestwood96> did you have any soloutions i missed?
<holstein> chestwood96: personally, when i am in your situation, and feel arguably "underskilled", i try live CD's.. i try the LTS releases.. ubuntu 10.04 and 12.04
<holstein> chestwood96: its likely that nomodeset will help for you.. you need to press shift when booting, and F6 will give you the option to add "nomodeset"
<holstein> get a live CD booting live, then go from there :)
<chestwood96> ok thanks ill try
<TheMaster> Or just go with an alternate, but it's nice to know that it works beforehand.
<chestwood96> alternative?
<bazhang> !alternate | chestwood96
<ubottu> chestwood96: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<chestwood96> ok
<chestwood96> looks good lets see if it works thanks anyway
<SandJ> chestwood96 - do you have a video output on the motherboard and another video output from a graphics card?  If so, when the screen disappears, plug the monitor into the other socket.  (I had that problem.)
<chestwood96> i just have one display port
<chestwood96> its just a tiny industrial pc
<Sandro_> hello
<chestwood96> hi
<Sandro_> i'm looking for some help since no one respond to me on #ubuntu i came here :)
<SandJ> What's the problem, Sandro_
<Sandro_> My Amazon server has an issue with 100% inode, >>> we are looking to supress a directory which contain thousand of files in it ... but rm-rf * doesn't respond atm
<Sandro_> what could i do ?
<chestwood96> nomode didnt work ill try the alternativ
<Sandro_> we are running on an Ubuntu dsitrib
<SandJ> Does the "rm -rf *" go away and not come back, or come back straight away?
<Sandro_> nothing
<SandJ> What do you mean by "nothing"?
<Sandro_> it just doesn't respond ... and ctrl+c respond instantly
<Sandro_> we waited about 1hour straight  the command just doesn't come back
<SandJ> Do you have thousands and thousands of files on there?
<Sandro_> yes
<TheMaster> Try rm -rfv see if you have any output.
<Sandro_> Huge news +Portal
<TheMaster> And SandJ is hinting that it would take a while the more files you have.
<Sandro_> yeah we know about that :/ that is why we are looking for a dirrent way to supress the content
<Sandro_> rm -rfv does respond but doesn't do anything
<Sandro_> we are currently creating an other volume  in case we don't find any solutions... but it's quite a pain in the ass :'(
<TheMaster> "does respond but doesn't do anything"?
<TheMaster> And using Xubuntu on a server isn't really the best idea.
<Sandro_> like i said earlier we are not on xubuntu but since no one respond on the other IRC chann i came here :)
<TheMaster> Best bet would be to try #ubuntu-server, ask, then wait a bit.
<SandJ> I last saw this problem some years ago on a HP-UX Unix box that had a stupid huge number of files.  Deleting the files in batches was the solution, e.g. rm a*   rm b*   rm c*   and so on, such that each rm command only deleted a few hundred files at a time.
<SandJ> Do you want the entire file system wiped, because that would be very quick.  :-)
<Sandro_> we tried this also >> dind't work
<SandJ> Also, how about copying off the files you want to keep, then recreating the file system?
<Sandro_> we are currently doing this ^^
<SandJ> So what does   rm -rv *   do?  Does it come straight back to the command prompt, or does it list files, or does it seem to do nothing and you have to do a ^C?
<Sandro_> it seems to do nothing
<SandJ> I wonder if this would work any better:     find . -exec rm {} \;
<SandJ> Or:    find . -exec rm -v {} \;
<Sandro_> Thx for your help ^^but our team leader decided to stop this non sense and just focus on the creation of  a new file system :/
<Sandro_> it has been a pleasure and again thx for your answers
<SandJ> It's a shame he went.  I just created 300,000 random files and worked out rm would appear to do nothing while this command would work a treat:    find . -exec rm {} \;
<SandJ> If only he'd waited another few hours on his rm command, he would have been rewarded with 'bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long'
<drc> no xubuntu alpha this time?
<bazhang> drc, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 , if that's what you mean
<drc> that's what I meant, but don't need help, just wondering why no alpha?
<TheMaster> drc: No there isn't, not enough testing.
<drc> Sounds like a good reason to me.
<bazhang> there's the daily build
<drc> wait...does that mean not enough testing was dome to warrent an alpha, or not enough changes that need testing to warrent an alpha?
<TheMaster> bazhang: No there isn't, not of live. ;)
<TheMaster> drc: Not enough testers, if I understood.
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<TheMaster> Weird, last I checked one arch was missing on one of the CDs.
<Liole> hey all. have anybody of you have resolution problems?
<chestwood96> it kinda fails still
<Zoohouse> superuser: You made it. haha
<superuser> i cant find the package gmount-iso , do i need to add a repo?
<superuser> Zoohouse, i cant find the package gmount-iso , do i need to add a repo?
<Zoohouse> i know I saw the question. hold on
<linuxshine> hello I am trying to create a launcher to launch the TerminalEmulator as root i have tried [gksu | gksudo | ktsuss] exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator and none of them worked someone over at #xfce said TerminalEmulator  might not be defined for root dose anyone have knowledge of getting this to work?
<Zoohouse> superuser: sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<superuser> E: Unable to locate package Gmount-iso
<pleia2> superuser: no dash, just gmountiso
<genii-around> Also all lowercase
<superuser> alright im trying it
<superuser> E: Unable to locate package gmountiso     :(
<genii-around> !info gmountiso
<ubottu> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<superuser> is it a repo problem then?
<Zoohouse> it may be in the universe
<genii-around> superuser: Did you do first: sudo apt-get update
<genii-around> Also, yes, you might not have universe repository enabled...
<superuser> updateing..
<superuser> yes after update same error
<pleia2> linuxshine: I don't know if "exo-open" can do things as grandular as opening as a specific user, you might just need to use "gksudo xfterm4" (rather than having the benefit of the default TerminalEmulator)
<Zoohouse> superuser: Here's an old explanation on how to enable the universe. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-the-universe-and-multiverse-repositories-in-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<superuser> kk
<Zoohouse> superuser: basicly open synaptic, sudo synaptic, then settings > repositories and make sure universe and multiverse are checked
<linuxshine> pleia2 thanks I kinda figured that was the way things were pointing
<Zoohouse> superuser: if you are curious about what the universe and multiverse are, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<superuser> i dont have ether of thoes apt lines in my list
<Zoohouse> superuser: look at the picture from here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-the-universe-and-multiverse-repositories-in-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<Zoohouse> you need to check off where the person drew with a red circle
<Zoohouse> superuser: Here's another explanation http://linux.about.com/od/xubuntu_doc/a/xubudg13t05.htm
<superuser> i dont have that gui to do that, but "sources.list file"  dosent show any mutiverse or universe reops
<Zoohouse> superuser: did you see the second link i sent?
<genii-around> superuser: What says the result of: head -n1 /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii-around> ( I wonder if cdrom only is enabled)
 * Zoohouse wonders what may have happed to superuser 
<superuser> http://pastebin.com/1jC8bfqA
<superuser> sorry took a bit
<superuser> http://pastebin.com/1jC8bfqA   theres no mulitverse apt line
<Zoohouse> # deb http://packages.crunchbang.org/statler-mm squeeze main non-free Whats this?
<Zoohouse> this repo is commented out..
<superuser> its the things that are not free to download
<superuser> i need the apt line for the multiverse
<superuser> whats yours? lol
<Zoohouse> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe
<superuser> hey, thanks bud
<Zoohouse> superuser: Here's the explanation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Zoohouse> superuser: I'm not running xubuntu
<Zoohouse> You also need deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe
<Zoohouse> replace hardy with the release name or version of your distribution.
<superuser> hey gmount is working
<superuser> yeah ill add that one too
<Zoohouse> superuser: yup, it's in the universe repo
<superuser> well i installed it but now it wont start :/
<zenguy_vm2> a friend of mines has an issue whit accessing an external drive a have ssh accesss to a user name ccreated for me but my user name can't access the external..
<zenguy_vm2> how do i fix this?
<zenguy_vm2> i have sudo access too
<zenguy_vm2> sudo mc works but regualr user doesn't
<martinphone> ?
#xubuntu 2012-06-09
<P-Chan> Hi guys. I have this problem:
<P-Chan> *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is  247
<P-Chan> how to solve it
<chm3ra> Can someone help me with my system. The USB 3.0 port stopped working so I rebooted the system. After I rebooted, all the xubuntu xfce defaults reloaded and certain folders are duplicated and completely empty. I can't find anything in the logs about what happened.
<chm3ra> For instance, my Music, Videos, Downloads, Documents, and Picture folders are now empty
<chm3ra> du reports that the used space went from ~170G to about 70G
<Xifanie> <Space Core> Space space space. Going. Going there. Okay. I love you, space.
<chm3ra> But it seems that only the default folders have been reset
<chm3ra> All the other folders are fine
<al_> hello I am using xubuntu 11.10 and firefox has stopped playing soundcloud files, can anybody help me get it working again?
<chm3ra> this makes no sense at all
<chm3ra> du reports 70 gigs used by the home partition, df reports 170G used
<alcomputer> hello all of a sudden my computer wont play soundcloud files, can anybody help me?
<holstein> alcomputer: i would try the chrome browser to see if its a flash player issue
<alcomputer> ok
<alcomputer> i tried chrome but still no luck
<holstein> alcomputer: maybe its just on the server side
<holstein> a temporary glitch... if its just that one site, i would just give them some time
<alcomputer> many thanks for your help
<potapov> Hi. What should I do, if update manager has stalled? The last message is "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236.orig.tar.gz" I can successfully download this archive with wget but update manager for some reason has stalled on this step and seems to do nothing for more than an hour
<potapov> the cancel button is inactive and I am not sure if it's a good idea just to kill the process
<xubuntu704> using uefi mode on an e520, I used linux live to create a USB live-cd of Xubuntu, then installed xubuntu; but grub never shows up and the computer goes straight to Windows
<xubuntu704> switching to non-uefi mode still doesn't bring up grub.
<mtrg> resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.1 where bind is listneing, but bind configs are not updated to include name servers based on my DHCP negotiations
<boyfromlt> Hi all. I wanna ask about diferences between desktop and alternative, wich one is lighter?
<boyfromlt> Anybody?
<linuxshine> about xfce?
<hobgoblin> dekstop and alternative what? downloads? if that is what you are after - one is a livecd the other textbased installer
<boyfromlt> ahh okey, can  you tell me the min specs?
<knome> boyfromlt, http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<boyfromlt> here is only writen about ram, what about procesor?
<psycho_oreos> processor speeds aren't particularly important. That just depends on how long you want to wait
<psycho_oreos> normally, sane people would stick by pentium II as bare minimal, any lower than that and be prepared for some delays here and there especially in GUI
<boyfromlt> I have old pc with intel celeron about 750mhz, how do you think its enought?
<boyfromlt> For normal working with pc, because using Windows XP i can't even go to facebook, etc.. Pc is too laggy, meyby with xubuntu it could be faster?
<boyfromlt> Or mayby i shoul choose lubuntu?
<boyfromlt> *Or mayby i should choose lubuntu?
<knome> boyfromlt, you can try with the live cd
<knome> boyfromlt, but lubuntu should be even faster
<boyfromlt> Could I use LXDE on xubuntu? Does xubuntu have feuture to install directly from windows? How ubuntu have? Becouse lubuntu doesn't have this feuture... And my cd-rom is broken... :)
<knome> boyfromlt, xubuntu up to 12.04 has wubi support, but that's not encouraged
<knome> boyfromlt, yes, you can install lxde in xubuntu too, but that would defeat the purpose
<boyfromlt> Why?
<knome> why what?
<hobgoblin> wubi I suspect
<boyfromlt> Yes
<boyfromlt> wubi
<knome> wubi is prone to many errors
<hobgoblin> it's not a long term solution - more a test thing
<knome> yes, that too
<hobgoblin> you 'could' install with wubi and then change it to a real install - with a real partition - lot of work though - might be a lot easier to see if you can borrow a cd-rom
<boyfromlt> it's enought for me today, tomorrow i will get cd rom and if xubuntu works good i will install it in normal way.
<hobgoblin> I would
<boyfromlt> Thanks you all. :) i will be back. :D
<hobgoblin> :)
<boyfromlt> with some more stupid questinios i think... :)
<PopeJo> whats the easiest way to get rid of tumlerd?
<PopeJo> it just used 3gig ram and 3.5 swap
<PopeJo> I disabled "previews", is that enough? (cant uninstall tumlerd, as its connected to xubuntu-desktop)
<hobgoblin> I've never worried about removing any of the -desktop meta packages
<hobgoblin> I'd be more inclined to wonder why tumbler was using that much ram
<PopeJo> tumlered uses much ram when it tries to get thumbnails from badly scanned pdfs
<PopeJo> I know which files cause the error, but I want to keep the files (and not tumbler ;) )
<PopeJo> anyway, seems simply disabling the preview-function did the trick already
<PopeJo> all good :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<AngerOn> Howdy all
<de_leve> hi all, my xubuntu just right now - after i turned on, lat time wasn't like that - stop showing the (- + x) buttons on top right. what happened?
<GridCube> you lost your windows borders
<GridCube> press alt-f2 and write: xfwm4
<GridCube> and execute it
<de_leve> magic!
<de_leve> GridCube, ohm thanks, a lot. why that happened?
<GridCube> no idea. it just happens sometimes, maybe a wrong update, maybe something else took it away
<de_leve> GridCube, i reboot the system and nothing happened, i started to get frightened
<de_leve> GridCube, thanks a lot
<de_leve> :)
<GridCube> :) it happens
<GridCube> dont worry
<ball> I'm attempting a release upgrade
<ball> If it works on my machine, I'll try it on my sister-in-law's
<baizon> :)
<dan_> please can you help
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dan_> i need help with multi monitors in xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu225> Hello
<phillip> What network manager does xubuntu use
<waterDrop> hellp
<waterDrop> hello
<odradek> how to change text color in firefox in xubuntu I wonder ?
<odradek> can anyone help me with tht pls ?
<mongy> something I've never considered.  no idea.
<odradek> in youtube text box all is white
<xubuntu738> alright, what to do when this happen? http://i.imgur.com/IeICO.jpg
<odradek> or whiteish
<xubuntu738> taken from virtualbox, but same thing happen with live usb
<mongy> xubuntu738, tried setting the installer running from boot instead of from live session ?
<xubuntu738> hmm wait, nevermind, seems my image got corrupted
<mongy> odradek,  mind providing a screenshot?
<odradek> ok I ll try
<odradek> sorry but how can I send screenshot here ?
<SandJ> In Xubuntu use the PrintScreen key and you will be able - and prompted - to create an account on ZimageZ.  After that sharing screen dumps is dead easy.
<SandJ> Alternatively, press PrintScreen and save the image as a file.  Then use any of the free web-based photo sharing sites and give us the link.
<odradek> ok I did it I think here it is...http://imgur.com/DxeMl
<mongy> press prntscrn and save it, then drop it into imgur.com
<mongy> well  that's a window decorator issue
<mongy> you are using compiz in xfce I guess
<odradek> yes
<odradek> but google or duckgo is fine
<odradek> only utube
<odradek> xfme4 window man. has the same issue
<mongy> either use emerald to use a proper window theme or use gtk-window-decorator --metacity-theme=your gtk or metacity theme here in the window decorator plugin in compizconfig
<mongy> I prefer emerald myself.
<odradek> I use gtk window decorater now, emerald doesn't work somehow
<mongy> xfwm has same issue?  hmmm..
<mongy> is it just firefox?
<odradek> yes
<mongy> you need to set /usr/bin/emerald in as the decorator in ccsm.  works here
<odradek> it s said emerald isn't working on 12.04. How could you make it work then ?
<mongy> I dont use FF, sorry
<odradek> :) wonder what u use ?
<mongy> I'm actually on arch at the mo..  but when on xubuntu I compiled it.
<odradek> aye
<odradek> ok I ll try emerald again
<odradek> btw can you explain ccsm a bit pls ?
<mongy> there is a ppa on webupd8 also, but it was for only 11.10 last time I looked,  but if you force it it will work I guess.
<odradek> I m quite new in xubuntu ( 2 days) :)
<mongy> in the window decoration plugin in ccsm, the command should be /usr/bin/emerald or (you'll have to verify this I never actually used it, just something I read once..  /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --use-metacity-theme=Ambiance  or whatever.
<mongy> may just be --metacity-theme
<mongy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11401326        how to compile it
<mongy> emerald that is.
<mongy> quite simple
<odradek> I have tried it with gtk replace command
<odradek> ok mongy I ll give it a try again, I appriciate your help
<khmerog> hi
<khmerog>  hi im using xubuntu 1204..does it use gtk2 or 3? im wondering if i should install the addon libreoffice-gtk3
<GridCube> it uses both
<GridCube> khmerog,
<khmerog> ohh? people in xfce says it only uses gtk2 GridCube
<GridCube> xfce is not xubuntu
<GridCube> xubuntu ships both
<martinphone> what do I have to do with a dtd file?
<GridCube> xfce is gtk2, xubunt uses both, some programs call gtk3, like the ubuntu software center, the others use gtk2 khmerog
<martinphone> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xdxf/
<GridCube> martinphone, you should read about xml
<khmerog> thank you gridecube
<GridCube> martinphone, http://www.w3schools.com/dtd/default.asp
<GridCube> though martinphone xml schemas are the way to go in the latests eras http://www.w3schools.com/schema/default.asp
<jw_> I cant seem to install/activate the ATI/AMD proprietary drivers, Jockey.log if that gives any information: http://pastebin.com/U48Fr4hN graphics card is a 7850
<XDS20120> How can i check to make sure i have plenty of disk space ?
<XDS20120> I setup xubuntu in wubi however i got a odd error on startup saying i was low on disk space, when i checked it it shows as my ext4 partition being 98% used and a cealing of 4gb
<XDS20120> device loop2 is showing 99% used, it doesn't make sense
<XDS20120> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032835/
<mtrg> what's the theme name used by xubuntu? too lazy to login in another account to see the defaults
<mongy> greybird
<mtrg> mongy: that's same as the pre-12, right?
<mongy> afaik, it's still greybird
<mongy> just modified slightly.
<mtrg> I have two: greybird, and Greybird
<mongy> I tried them both, both seem the same.
<mtrg> hmm yeah, same here
<mtrg> does gtk3 stuf blink?
<mtrg> themes-wise
<mtrg> when ubuntu's updater is running, it gets an initial hickup where it looks bluish initially, and hten it wears a proper theme
<mongy> dunno, I use another theme
<alex9038493> hey guys, i'm trying to figure out how to switch my language on xfce4, i am stuck, anyone able to help?
<GridCube> alex9038493, install a new one on >configuration >language support
<alex9038493> it is already installed
<alex9038493> but I can not switching between
<GridCube> mm
<GridCube> let me check something
<GridCube> brb
<GridCube> oh well hes gone
#xubuntu 2012-06-10
<xubuntu005> hi, i've got a problem
<xubuntu005> somebody can help me, please¿
<LinXz> no one will know, until you say what the problem is...
<CellTech> good question for a stupid set up.. Have VBox, Need to allow usb in VBoxUsers. However. Said users is not in the "Users and Groups" catagory...
<linuxshine> can someone tell me where the default wallpaper folder is located?
<well_laid_lawn> linuxshine: see if this helps http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5317
<linuxshine> I just did locate found it I was in the wrong folder
<linuxshine> was looking in local it was in share
<linuxshine> Thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<missmimi> hi hello- i am running xubuntu 12.04 i installed via usb made with livelinux erased hard drive to install completely and everything was fine until i installed various software from linux software center then crashed and upon reboot i find i cannot boot into OS from hard disk or from usb. i have a log from check disk.
<missmimi> also this has happened quiet i few times...i had ubuntu before and the same thing happened i could reboot fine for awhile then this same issue
<missmimi> also after software. someone told me it sounded like a hardware issue though so i want to try to be sure before going and making another disk sitting thru another install and config the system again
<linuxshine> what did you install?
<missmimi> well i only selecting a few programs but they had packages and it didnt ask me if i wanted to install those...just did where ubuntu used to ask me
<missmimi> not sure of all of them but thought maybe problem was ttf-mscore
<linuxshine> dose grub load?
<missmimi> which i saw after install i didnt need but couldnt find how to uninstall
<missmimi> the grub screen loads yes
<linuxshine> can you boot to recovery? maybe broken packages?
<missmimi> but i cannot boot completely into any mode  i was able to check disk i can edit and command prompt but unfortunately cannot recover
<missmimi> it stops says badRAM
<missmimi> amoung a long list of course but that stood out
<missmimi> also when i go into edit with E from grub it appears to only have a short section from the msdos section of the boot file i was wondering if fixing that manually may help
<linuxshine> why do you have to make another disk?
<linuxshine> cant you just boot into live disc
<missmimi> i could but then i lose the infor each time no? if i just choose "try" oh if you mean currently no the usb also returns that boot error now
<missmimi> which made me think maybe it was from taking it out without ejecting it but maybe thats a stretch
<LinXz> this is starting to sound like a hardware problem; I've never had a computer stop loading a system in any media tried, unless there is a problem with the hardware.
<missmimi> any thought on what that hardware problem could possibly be? i dont know much about that stuff really
<missmimi> not sure what i would do next
<well_laid_lawn> the live cd should have a menu entry for memtest
<well_laid_lawn> I would try that
<missmimi> i did that but didnt finish because i dont know what it meant i did get 1 error returned in test 3
<well_laid_lawn> try it again and write the error down maybe
<well_laid_lawn> it does sound like a memory issue
<missmimi> could it be a failed RAM stick because i do believe its possible i have one of those from a previous windows issue
<well_laid_lawn> yes a failed ram stick means the same as a memory issue - the same thing
<missmimi> ah thanks
<missmimi> so in theory if that where it and i removed that stick at put in a functional one it would be solved
<missmimi> right?
<well_laid_lawn> it should be ok yes
<missmimi> super i know i have some good ones somewhere this helps a lot thank you i will try it in the morning and run the tests thanks
<linuxshine> is there anything in the works that will allow file transfers to be paused?
<well_laid_lawn> linuxshine: you might get an answer to that in #xfce
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno
<linuxshine> yea I brought it up over there just need to find a developer that has the knowledge time and interest to make it happen
<linuxshine> it would really set thunar apart from the crowd
<baizon> linuxshine: write a suggestion
<baizon> linuxshine: https://mail.xfce.org/mailman/listinfo/thunar-dev
<baizon> or you can use bugzilla
<baizon> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&product=Thunar&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailassigned_to2=1&emailreporter2=1&emailqa_contact2=1&ema
<baizon> ilcc2=1&emailtype2=substring&email2=&bugidtype=include&bug_id=&votes=&chfieldfrom=&chfieldto=Now&chfieldvalue=&cmdtype=doit&order=Reuse+same+sort+as+last+time&field0-0-0=noop&type0-0-0=noop&value0-0-0=
<baizon> ups, sorry. Didnt know the link is so long
<linuxshine> lol
<linuxshine> I will write a request later today after a nap
<rhin0> anyone know how to set up pulseaudio (is it) sound server so I can play from networked pc through server speakers
<odradek> hello, my BT doesn't work on xubuntu 12.04 / xfce 4.10 so I unistall all related. I can't seem to find a solution with software center. What must I do ?
<odradek> any suggestion on bluetooth ?
<SandJ> Do you mean your BT broadband connection?
<odradek> nope, only bluetooth
<SandJ> Is that a USB dongle that plugs into the computer?
<odradek> I want to connect my phone to computer via bluetooth
<odradek> not a dongle an internal BT in laptop
<odradek> blueman is somehow buggy so I unistalled everything related
<odradek> wireless is working tho
<SandJ> odradek, is this so you can use the microphone and speaker on your computer as a phone, or so you can use the phone as a Skype handset, or the phone as an internet connection, or something else?
<SandJ> oh, he's gone.  So much for booting the wife's netbook from Xubuntu 12.04 CD and getting it talking to her bluetooth mobile phone.  Thanks for waiting, odradek, while I did this for you.
<stianhj> Is there someway to remove the Desktop folder?
<stianhj> or move it
<stianhj> I like my folders all lowercase
<rhin0> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2156965/Ed-Balls-splashed-thousands-private-poll-voters-dont-like--case-hes-doubt-new-MoS-survey-reveals-hes-untrustworthy-opportunist.html?ITO=google_news_rss_feed&google_editors_picks=true
<rhin0> oops wrong channel
<LinXz> Can I have a peronal opinion on this channel?
<SandJ> I don't think they have yet brought in thought-crime legislation for IRC.  Yet.  So by all means, have an opinion.
<LinXz> my opinion is not welcome on #Ubuntu - I'm not politically correct for the people there, I guess...
<LinXz> I HATE politically correct BS!
<SandJ> Now, now.  It's not BS any more.  'BS' is sexist: cows poo too.
<LinXz> sorry, but; LIKE I CARE! ;)
<SandJ> :-)
<LinXz> I used to clean up cow poo when I was young... :P
<LinXz> wow... how did you do that, SandJ?
<Kingsy> guys what music player do you all use? gmusicbrowser?
<Kingsy> I am kinda looking around for someting else cos it gives me these errors --> Playing error : Resource not found. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135. <-- only sometimes.. seems random
<laite> Kingsy: you could ask in #gmusicbrowser about that, the author squentin is usually very helpful
<laite> or perhaps try changing to some other interface in preferences->audio - tab
<Kingsy> thanks for the info nice one
<SandJ> Kingsy - which version of Xubuntu?
<SandJ> There is a bug in 11.10 whereby it defaults to one player but installs another.
<Kingsy> I am on 12.04
<Kingsy> it hasnt done it in a while.. perhaps I did something to the files and now I have refreshed the library its alright
<Kingsy> what music player do you guys use?
<SandJ> I am happy with Parole.  Exaile is OK too.  Everyone else recommends gmusicbrowser.
<Kingsy> yeah, I was just looking for a nice UI tbh
<laite> Kingsy: there are a lot of music players for linux, just try them out to find what you like best =)
<laite> personally, if there wasn't gmb I would use rhythmbox or clementine
<SandJ> It seems to be a bit like "Which is the best car?" - there is no one answer.
<laite> exactly =)
<Kingsy> heh yeha
<SandJ> Which, I suppose, demonstrates Linux really is mainstream now.  It's no longer "There's an alternative to Windows", it's which Linux? and which apps? too.
<SandJ> Hurrah!  Linux has arrived!
<SandJ> Now, I'm going back to playing Oolite, the modern open-source version of Elite... which I run under Linux, of course...  :-)
<newbie01> hola a todos
<newbie01> hi to all
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad installare una chiavetta internet della vodafone su xubuntu 12.04
<Drizamanuber> non riesco a installare la chiavetta vodafone
<xubuntu303> hello！！！
<xubuntu303> please help
<baizon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu303> I am using xubuntu 12.04
<crond> xubuntu303, you need to ask a question.
<baizon> i think hes writing hes problem at the moment :)
<xubuntu303> But if I minimize a program window，I can not recover it
<xubuntu303> How can I solve this bug？
<crond> xubuntu303, it doesn't minimize to the bar up top?
<crond> did you delete panel 1 or something?
<xubuntu303> NO， this is a new system
<baizon> alt+tab doesnt help
<xubuntu303> sory maybe my question is unclear
<xubuntu303> alt+tab is available
<baizon> is it working?
<baizon> does the minimized window show with alt+tab?
<xubuntu303> yes
<baizon> ok
<baizon> try to remove the panel window addon and recreate it
<xubuntu303> but when I click the minimized Taskbar
<xubuntu303> @baizon how can I do it？
<baizon> xubuntu303: http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201203/images/page02_01.png
<baizon> add new item
<baizon> or right click and panel preferences
<baizon> and then the items tab
<baizon> there you can easy remove and add elements
<xubuntu303> please wait for a moment ，I am translating your words by google :-)
<baizon> a ok, your from china :)
<xubuntu303> ya？？why you know ？
<crond> xubuntu303, your IP address probably
<baizon> sorry have to go
<xubuntu303> OK I have understanded what you have told me，thanks very much，I will try and feedback to you.
<baizon> xubuntu303: nice to hear :)
<baizon> good luck
<xubuntu303> ok，good night
<uskerine> is there equivalent to passwd but in graphic mode for XFCE or GNOME?
<uskerine> is there any equivalent to passwd but in graphic mode for XFCE or GNOME?
<baizon> uskerine: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66718/how-to-manage-users-and-groups
<uskerine> i don't want that stuff baizon
<uskerine> i am looking for a simple and plain graphic replacement for passwd, just that
<uskerine> it is for a thin client environment
<baizon> it is more work to implement a gui for passwd then using the terminal
<baizon> so it will be hard to find a too
<baizon> tool
<uskerine> i guess so
<baizon> open terminal -> passwd is very easy :)
<uskerine> i would like to avoid opening a terminal
<uskerine> i am blocking terminal access to users
<uskerine> if i run passwd, it opens a whole terminal window, where they can open a new terminal and start launching commands
<baizon> yes but it would have to load a gui libery and a script which run passwd :)
<uskerine> in xubuntu it loads a whole terminal window
<uskerine> you got stuck directly to passwd, which is fine
<uskerine> but you can also browse the terminal menu and "open a new terminal"
<knome> uskerine, you are asking a really niche thing - there might be a tool what you are looking for somewhere, but it ain't shipped with xubuntu
<knome> uskerine, not what most people would like to have anyway
<uskerine> ok thanks
<uskerine> i know it is niche app
<uskerine> but it makes sense
<uskerine> as in a thin client environment, you do not want users messing around terminal windows
<uskerine> i managed to block access from everywhere, but now terminal access is again on gui if i use passwd
<ion_> http://pastebin.com/bi6GMHPY
<ion_> I  tryied to install proprietary drivers and I couldn't ...
<ion_> anyone can help me out please...
<ion_> is an ATI/AMD FGRLX graphics card...
<ion_> I put the output on the pastbin...
<ion_> http://pastebin.com/bi6GMHPY
<ion_> seems it works fine my laptop but afterwhile the tool bar disappear...
<ion_> perhaps is that the reason...
<ion_> kind of bug the I can't solve it...
<lordcirth> So, will Xubuntu 12.10 have XFCE 4.10 ?
<ball> From the command line, how do I find out what packages are installed?
<astraljava> ball: `dpkg -l` | grep ii
<astraljava> ball: err... sorry, no need for backticks.
<ball> astraljava: Thanks
 * ball removes tightvncserver
<stasy> hello! I have recently installed xubuntu and now it freezes sometimes. It surely freezes after closing chromium and when I try to change settings of screensaver (now it switch off). In syslog after freezing appears message like "  NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00005097 0000194c 00000000 00000080 " I know that this is about my nvidia card. What cand I do with this problem?
<stasy> Can somebody help me with my question? I maybe missed answer because I logged off from the channel  for a while.
<mongy> stasy, I don't have nvidia or ever used it in linux but you might wanna install the proprietary driver from the Additional Drivers app
<stasy> i have proprietary driver for nvidia
<linuxshine> hello can anyone tell me where the software center stores its history for installations and removals?
<uskerine> how can i copy all files from /home/user to /etc/skel
<uskerine> including directories and hidden files/directories?
<well_laid_lawn> uskerine: you can have a look at the -A option to cp it might be what you want
<uskerine> i will have a look thanks well_laid_lawn
<uskerine> can't see -A option in man
<well_laid_lawn> sorry I keep doing that, it's the -a option
<well_laid_lawn> I'd do a test first
<uskerine> i can't get the hidden files copied
<uskerine> if i do
<uskerine> cp -a /home/user/ /etc/skel/
<uskerine> then i get user directory under /etc/skel/
<uskerine> which is not what i want
<uskerine> if i do cp -a /home/user/* /ec/skel
<uskerine> then i don't get the hidden files copied
<well_laid_lawn> to get the hidden files you need to copy the directory or add a second step to copy the hidden files
<well_laid_lawn> try   cp -r {*,.*}
<AssociateX> Hello channel. I'm getting at crash at bootup with colord. Then on the install after about what think is probably half way through the install window disappears, I ran "ubiquity --pdb" in a terminal but got no error message when it crashed. The mouse looked busy so I waited like ten minute and the install window started over, I went through the process a couple more times. Where should I start on this? Is this a known issue. Tha
<AssociateX> opp's, the crash with colord is at the start of X, not bootup.
<AssociateX> The Xubuntu live cd runs faster and smoother than my Kubuntu install. I like it a lot.
<linuxshine> xubuntu is nice very nice its what ubuntu should be
<linuxshine> I Love it!
<ochosi> always nice to hear :)#
<AssociateX> : )
<linuxshine> AssociateX maybe try re downloading and burning at a slower speed?
<AssociateX> Ha, that's exactly what I started doing.
<linuxshine> Yhea I had similar problems with a older version of ubuntu years ago
<linuxshine> spent hours trying to figure it out
<AssociateX> I spent all night last night, and then too much time today.
<AssociateX> ...on it.
<AssociateX> But it's cool, I'm on vacation and it's raining outside, so what better to do than to get Xubuntu installed.
<linuxshine> Lol yhea if you have the time xfice 4.10 runs really nice on xubuntu been running for about a week now
<linuxshine> *xfce
<linuxshine> the only thing is a separator on the top bar is missing when you update to it that takes 10 seconds to fix
<AssociateX> What do you mean? separator on or for what?
<linuxshine> on the the panel
<linuxshine> if you decide to checkout 4.10 if not it will be released in 12.10 probably better to wait
<linuxshine> well good luck AssociateX
<linuxshine> gtg
<AssociateX> thank you
<AssociateX> later
<AssociateX> what command would help me find why install.py is crashing??
<AssociateX> Well, it's done burning. Time for a reboot.
<martinphone> can you confirm if CABExtract comes by default with xubuntu?
<martinphone> and, where is the icon to launch it?
<martinphone> or, is it command line only?
<AssociateX> Well, that didn't work.
<AssociateX> I got an iso from a mirror instead of a torrent, I'm getting the same errors.
<AssociateX> colord crashes.
<AssociateX> ubiquity -d --pdb --no-migration-assistant --only <--- any better suggestion?
<AssociateX> I wish there was a -v --verbose option.
<dmacm> hi
#xubuntu 2013-06-03
<karmiclychee> Hey so, my Xubuntu upgrade appears to have stalled
<karmiclychee> I'm a bit worried that my OS is nuked.
<karmiclychee> woot, nm, it moved
<Unit193> \o/
<karmiclychee> damnit, the log is saying a bunch of "you have held broken packages"
<Quix86> I undocked and x barfed. How do I restart it in tty?
<holstein> Quix86: sudo reboot ...or sudo shutdown -h now
<Unit193> sudo service lightdm restart, or start if it isn't already.
<holstein> OH.. yeah... restart the greeter like that ^^
<Quix86> ty Unit193
<Quix86> holstein, this is linux
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Quix86> I don't need to reboot
<Unit193> (When my X craps out, restarting X doesn't help.)
<Quix86> worked fine for me
<Quix86> like I said, I undocked and it didn't lik ethat
<Quix86> I'ma try the 'eject button' this time...
<Quix86> oh it doesn't like docking either
<Quix86> sheesh
<holstein> Quix86: sure, but when you asked "how do i restart in tty?" i thought you meant, how do i restart...
<Unit193> dmesg/tail -n 39 /var/log/syslog
<Quix86> there was an 'it' in there
<Quix86> good thing I didn't have RCT open or I'd be furious
<[0gb_us]> I'm trying to set up a VNC server, but not having much luck. What server software would you recommend, and how do you set it up?
<Jdgtrnub> Is anyone there?
<[0gb_us]> Nope. No one.
<Unit193> [0gb_us]: x11vnc is what I use, and LAN only. (Or, over SSH.)
<Jdgtrnub> So is burning the iso into a disk the only way to install xubuntu? If I am currently running on Ubuntu
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. x11vnc (from what I've read) only allows access to sessions that are already running. Is that not true?
<[0gb_us]> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> !purexubuntu | Should technically work.
<ubottu> Should technically work.: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Unit193> [0gb_us]: I can login to lightdm, I'm pretty sure.  But are you looking to start a new session for the VNC client?  tightvncserver I think does that, if I have the right name.
<[0gb_us]> I tried logging in, maybe I didn't have it set up right ..... Okay, I'll try tightvncserver next. Thanks!
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/I6sF3QJVPFwHTSQxuA81 may not be the best, but I have that for an upstart job.
<[0gb_us]> Okay, I'll remove tightvncserver for x11vnc and try that.
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. The info says it only woks on boxes with actual monitors. That'll work on my one computer, but not my server.
<[0gb_us]> Wow, that was lame. I used sudo reboot over shh to restart the computer that's only a foot away ...
<Jdgtrnub> I have installed xubuntu using 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' how to I start up the OS?
<[0gb_us]> Start it as normal, then choose Xubuntu Session from the display manager, instead of Ubuntu Session.
<[0gb_us]> Unit193, I added your script at /etc/init.d/vncserver.0gb.us and rebooted, but I can't connect with a VNC client. Is that the wrong place to put it?
<Unit193> /etc/init/x11vnc.conf is mine.
<Unit193> Note, X has to be already running.
<[0gb_us]> So in init, not init.d then?
<[0gb_us]> X appears to be running, I see the lightdm on that computer's monitor.
<jdgtrnub> I have started it up like normal, but yet I'm still in ubuntu, how do I choose xubuntu?
<[0gb_us]> Are you logged in? Log out.
<jdgtrnub> I logged out and restarted the computer.
<[0gb_us]> Then click the Ubuntu logo by your name.
<jdgtrnub_> There we go, I got in xubuntu. How do I get rid of all the others? And including my windows install?
<[0gb_us]> Getting rid of Windows would require deleting the Windows partition and reconfiguring GRUB.
<jdgtrnub_> I got rid of the partition but how to I reconfigure GRUB?
<jdgtrnub_> Or is there a guide I can look at?
<[0gb_us]> It would be easier to install from scratch.
<jdgtrnub_> I don't have a cd burner :/
<[0gb_us]> I don't know where a guide is, but I'm sure there is one.
<jdgtrnub_> Er, dvd burner.
<[0gb_us]> USB?
<jdgtrnub_> I do have a USB yes, but it's only 4GB
<jdgtrnub_> I guess the iso is only 800MB how install it from USB?
<[0gb_us]> If it's empty, you can make a live USB to install from.
<[0gb_us]> There is a Live USB creator in Ubuntu I think. I don't know where.
<flux242> just dd the image onto the usb stick
<[0gb_us]> Unit193, I moved the file to /etc/init, with no effect.
<Unit193> [0gb_us]: Look at the log.
<jdgtrnub_> What do you mean by dd
<[0gb_us]> Where do you find this log?
<[0gb_us]> I imagine dd is a command. run "dd --help".
<jdgtrnub_> What should I dd an ISO as?
<cfhowlett> jdgtrnub_, don't understand ... you mean how do you boot it?
<[0gb_us]> cfhowlett, he means how do you put it on the USB.
<[0gb_us]> Be warned, it will WIPE the data on the USB. I think.
<jdgtrnub_> Well apparently dd is a command to write files to devices, but I can change the format. What should I dd an ISO as onto the USB?
<cfhowlett> jdgtrnub_, indeed, your USB will be wiped completely.
<jdgtrnub_> That's okay
<cfhowlett> jdgtrnub_, you're using dd to make a bootable USB?  Why not use the startup disk creator or unetbootin?
<jdgtrnub_> Because I don't have a DVD rom to burn it to :/
<jdgtrnub_> And CD is slightly too small
<cfhowlett> jdgtrnub_, both will create a boot USB ... not just cd/dvd
<jdgtrnub_> Oh, well why didn't you say that in the first place, how do I get the startup disk creater?
<cfhowlett> jdgtrnub_, startup disk creator will be under system menu I believe
<jdgtrnub_> Cool, I found it.
<jdavenport> Is it possible to remove the WindowsBootManager while in linux?
<SixtyFold> does xubuntu have compiz with snapping abilities in xfce by default?
<cfhowlett> SixtyFold, let me check ...
<SixtyFold> cfhowlett - thank you
<SixtyFold> i need a light weight OS with the ability to snap windows basically
<cfhowlett> SixtyFold, compiz* is available but not installed.  as far as pretty effects like snapping, I THINK lxde might be easier to configure in that manner.
<koegs> SixtyFold: compiz is not needed for snapping and tiling, xfce does that on its own
<SixtyFold> im on lubuntu actually
<SixtyFold> it doesnt have it at all
<cfhowlett> SixtyFold, ah.  OK.  Didn't know that.
<SixtyFold> koegs - ahh, so you can snap windows in xfce by default installation?
<TheSheep> no, xubuntu doesn't have compiz, and you will get better help about compiz on #compiz
<koegs> SixtyFold: from 12.10 on, es
<koegs> *yes
<SixtyFold> ahh, cool, thanks
<cfhowlett> SixtyFold, it does snap but it's not compiz as that isn't installed in 12.04
<SixtyFold> i dont want compiz or anything extra graphically to be honest
<SixtyFold> i just want my windows to snap to half the screen size so theyre symmetrical
<knome> i don't think snapping to half the screen is possible with the xfce core
<Sysi> it's built to xfwm, you just need to disable dragging window to next workspace
<Sysi> maximize-snap on the other hand doesn't work (but doubleclick does)
<knome> half the screen i say
<knome> snapping does work
<knome> even with dragging to next workspace enabled
<SixtyFold> yah, i dont need the max snap either, just the half screen one, so that i can read a web page and type into terminal and both windows are symmetrical
<koegs> in xfce it is called "tiling" but means the Windows Aero or Compiz Snap :)
<knome> if you always want the same setup, look at gdevilspie
<SixtyFold> kool
<Sysi> knome: works swimmingly on default xubuntu
<knome> aha
<Sysi> (not default settings but without extra apps)
<warriordance> всем привет))
<knome> !ru | warriordance
<ubottu> warriordance: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SixtyFold> why is the xfce mascot a mouse anyways?
<SixtyFold> it drives me nuts
<SixtyFold> haha
<Sysi> "That’s the face of a light and swift animal who’s gonna help you get things done!" (not official)
<knome> both are lightweight?
<SixtyFold> seems like the face of an animal that is most used for lab experiments
<SixtyFold> hahah
<SixtyFold> and often diseased on its own
<SixtyFold> :P
<the-erm> Can someone please help me I have an odd problem.  My keyboard stops working in xubuntu.  Works fine in kubuntu, works fine in arch.
<the-erm> I've tried 12.10 and 13.04.  The keyboard just stopps working.  No clue what's happening.
<the-erm> I had an install of kubuntu earlier this week and installed xubuntu desktop and then poof stopped working before I had a chance to login.
<the-erm> Even the live CDs no keyboard input.
<the-erm> It's really sad because I really like the xubuntu distro.
<SixtyFold> if the snap thing works well im gonna try to force myself to use xubuntu for my OCD too, because i hate that damn mouse
<SixtyFold> haha
<SixtyFold> whoa
<SixtyFold> i didnt even have to install VMware tools for xubuntu
<SixtyFold> nice, haha
<SixtyFold> you guys sure snap worked side by side?
<Sysi> you may need to change settings a bit, checkbox for snapping is in "window manager tweaks" and you need to disable "change workspace when draggig window" in "window manager settings"
<SixtyFold> thanks
<zruty> Will Brasero work on Xubuntu...?
<ochosi> zruty: yes
<zruty> ochosi: Thanks!
<Golfwang> Hi, does anyone know if it is possible to install xubuntu on a RAID5 config?
<cfhowlett> Golfwang, of course.  don't ask me how though
<cfhowlett> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Golfwang> Thanks guys.
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<Golfwang> Hey, I'm trying to install Xubuntu, and I'm getting an error after selecting my partition: 'The creation of swap space in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID (insert swap space partition) (Partition #3) failed.'
<Golfwang> I'm installing it on a RAID5 config.
<koegs> Golfwang: what kind of RAID5 is it? some external (PCI/Express) hardware raid controller, onboard fake-raid controller or mdadm software raid?
<Golfwang> It's a hardware raid controller, configured in BIOS.
<koegs> so, a fake-raid :)
<koegs> intel chipset?
<Golfwang> yep, 17-2600k
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto <- good luck, i really do not recommend using the fake-raid-controllers from onboard-chipsets
<Golfwang> Thanks, what would you recommend as an alternatice?
<Golfwang> alternative*
<koegs> either use a real hardware raid controller (costs a lot) or use mdadm for raid
<koegs> Golfwang: is windows installed on the same raid?
<Golfwang> yeah
<koegs> ok, then forget option2/mdadm
<Golfwang> Oh, lol.
<Golfwang> I had a look at that link earlier
<Golfwang> still sorta confused
<Golfwang> I made sure dmraid was installed
<Golfwang> from the live CD
<Golfwang> but the same error.
<koegs> yeah, i am not an expert on that dmraid/fake-raid stuff, i dont want to one in the future :)
<koegs> *to be one
<Golfwang> fair enough, but i have a feeling it's an issue unrelated to raid, since it's having trouble creating the swap space.
<Golfwang> but thanks for your help anyway :)
<aiena> Hi knome
<aiena> How does one set up boot load order for grub - UI want it to boot into windows by default and xubuntu when I specify otherwise.
<TheSheep> aiena: you edit /etc/default/grub
<TheSheep> aiena: and then call sudo update-grub
<aiena> thanks TheSheep
<aiena> rebooting
<aiena> didnt want to0 break concentration grub should be carefully messed with
<aiena> brb
<pebe> hi :) is there any way to get a 700mb iso image of xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !mini|pebe,
<ubottu> pebe,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> pebe,  you could get the mini and build out from there.
<th0r> pebe: the 12.04 iso fits on a cd, I believe
<pebe> tnx for the info, will try the minimal cd image
<seronis> when the xubuntu crash report window shows up is it supposed to actually be looking up more details or is the rotating icon just random
<seronis> have only had a few crashes in the past month but the icon just rotates for a minute or so till i click 'continue' to dismiss the window
<jessica9898> hello, i don't have my usbkey now and i dont have any empty cd, but i want to install new os to my laptop. Maybe there are some software like "wubi" on linux ?
<genii> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<jessica9898> ok, i put my iso to /boot/grml and i do grub update... when booting i choose my iso, but nothing happen... :/
<SonikkuAmerica> !lubi
<SonikkuAmerica> Well there used to be anyway...
<koegs> you can load an iso via grub2 but you might have to edit the grub.cfg manually
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Sysi> remember that you can't wipe the partition the installation iso is on
<OiCory> Hi guys
<OiCory> I have a question
<OiCory> I just installed xubuntu while using a pci wireless card. My network says connected but i have no lan or internet access
<SonikkuAmerica> OiCory: Are you connected to (none) or something? What does it say?
<OiCory> I was connected to my home wifi, and on my router page it showed i was connecte
<SonikkuAmerica> Is your router connected to the Internet?
<OiCory> Yes, no other devices have this problem
<OiCory> I replaced the card with a different card and now i dont even see the wireless connection symbol in my status bar at all any,ore
<OiCory> Wow, nvm it fixed itself now
<OiCory> But i do know that the rt2800 drivers are bugged
<dirk_> problem booting up xubuntu.... can someone take a look at this for me http://imagebin.org/260038
<dirk_> bipolar..... you there buddy, i got something for you
<dirk_> anybody look at that image for me
<knome> !patience | dirk_
<ubottu> dirk_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<th0r> dirk_: did you clone the hard drive?
<dirk_> my connection was lost for a half a second, so if i got an answer, i didnt see it
<th0r> dirk_: did you clone your hard drive? The uuid error seems to indicate that the drive in the computer is not the drive the system is looking for.
<th0r> dirk_: either that, or the drive is only partially connected, or is going bad
<bazhang> is that a wubi install?
<dirk_> no i didn't clone the drive... but i did do a wubi install which may or may not have somthing to do with it. i have done some reading on the subject and gathered that the boot module may have been placed in the wrong place do to the wubi install
<bazhang> by boot module you mean grub?
<dirk_> ive been having some issues with my drives... they're not going bad, but occasionally they aren't there when i boot up...  my E drive is gone all together...  i have 2 180gig drives and a 80 that i install the OS on
<dirk_> yes by boot module i suppose i do mean grub.. but the image i posted states it can't find the boot module and then drops into a shell and gives lines and lines of killing sbin/dev errors
<dirk_> finially i type exit after it runs those many lines of errors and it finially boots up to xubuntu
<dirk_> ubuntu does infact boot up after awhile.... i am on xubuntu now, but it's really annoying... i'd like to fix the problem... i think that when it gives me the option to choose whether i boot into ubuntu or windows i can press e or whatever and manually tell where the grub or boot module is... but i'm not a million % sure of what i'm doing.... hence the reason i'm on here...
<dirk_> i don't want to F-up anything to the point where i need to reinstall everything all over again... but i really need to recreate a boot usb without wubi just incase before i lose everything.. also i made the switch to linux about 5-6 days ago completely fed up with windows and i'm very close to boycotting windows al together... but if i wanted to take windows off my machine is it as simple as taking ubuntu off thru windows? i can just go to add/remove and uni
<dirk_> nstall ubuntu there... but to take windows off do i need to format my C drive and start over? how does it work?
<dirk_> besides unity and xfce...  as far as performance and such is there a difference between stalling ubuntu and running the xubuntu desktop and installing xubuntu iso?
<Pwnna> the greybird theme
<Pwnna> the border on the bottom and right is still too small..
<Sysi> dirk_: no, besides having more packages installed (you can remove all unity packages though)
<Sysi> Pwnna: you can edit it, cp -r /usr/share/themes/Greybird ~/.themes/Greybird-accessibility and stretch the bitmaps
<Sysi> or use alt-rightclick-drag
<bazhang> !crosspost | dirk_
<ubottu> dirk_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Pwnna> whoa
<Pwnna> alt right click drag
<Pwnna> Sysi: that's awesome
<Pwnna> thanks.
<Sysi> yes it is, you're welcome
<dirk_> what does crossport mean??? nevermind i'll google it?
<bazhang> dirk_, it means what it says
<dirk_> jesus...  ubottu...  i asked it in both channels because i'm getting good but differnt answers in both...
<bazhang> dirk_, you are gettting help in #ubuntu at this precise moment
<dirk_> on a different subject
<bazhang> dirk_, the same subject. Please do NOT crosspost further.
<dirk_> ok i'm asking xubuntu question in here and ubuntu question in there.... otherwise people would just give me a hard time about asking x question in there.... i can't f-ing win
<bazhang> !language | dirk_
<ubottu> dirk_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<OiCory_> Hey guys, does anyone have any experience in Minecraft?
<nantou> are brother printers' drivers good on linux? Im thinking about buying http://www.amazon.de/BROTHER-MFC-J6510DW-250Blatt-Papierkassette-Duplex/dp/B004HG9GPS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370292351&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+mfc-j6510dw#productDescription
<nantou> are brother printers' drivers good on linux? Im thinking about buying http://www.amazon.de/BROTHER-MFC-J6510DW-250Blatt-Papierkassette-Duplex/dp/B004HG9GPS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370292351&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+mfc-j6510dw#productDescriptionwould I lose functions, given that I run linux?
<nantou> would I lose functions, given that I run linux?
<Unit193> nantou: You could check https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ for it, not sure if that database will have it.
<genii> nantou: I've had issues with Brother printers under linux, these days I'd rather stick to HP or Xerox
<nantou> fck, everyone says everything different
<genii> nantou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/227318/installling-a-brother-printer-in-ubuntu-12-04-mfcj6510dw indicates that specific one might be problemmatic. But Your Mileage May Vary
<Unit193> nantou: No language does include typo/"hidden" language too.
<nantou> Unit193, i didnt understand a thing of your line
<Unit193> No profanity here.
<nantou> ok, now I understand its related to f.., but i still dont get it, sorry
<Quix86> Hey guys, I just noticed the 'zeitgeist-datah' program running on my xubuntu setup. From what I've gotten from the googles, it's something like popularity contest in debian, except it's on by default, there are no settings for it in settings manager, and it's unity related
<Quix86> shouldn't it be something removed from the xubuntu distro?
<Unit193> Quix86: It's up to you, but it isn't really popcon (there's that for Ubuntu too.), not exactly related to unity, just unity makes extensive use of it.  You can remove it if you wish, but if you remove all zeitgeist programs, you'll lose catfish too.
<Quix86> Oh I already removed it, but after the google it looked like some unity related package and my first conclusion is 'oh they must have forgotten to remove that one'
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: Oh no, not the catfish! The next to go is the tuna!
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<SonikkuAmerica> catfish is the file indexer right?
<brainwash> search tool
<brainwash> and it does work without zeitgeist.. the package shouldn't actually depend on zeitgeit, recommending it would be just fine
<SonikkuAmerica> So it's a phantom dependency, like Unity Next (desktop preview via QML Phone Shell) pulls in GCC 4.4
<Unit193> Exactly, backaging bug.
<SonikkuAmerica> Packaging even?
<Unit193> No, backaging, they forgot to backup the old packaging data and lost it in a fire.  (Yep, typo.)
<brainwash> did anyone already fill a bug report to inform the maintainer?
<SonikkuAmerica> lol lost in a fire
<SonikkuAmerica> bbiab
<Unit193> brainwash: bug 1171705
<ubottu> bug 1171705 in catfish (Ubuntu) "Move zeitgeist dependency to Suggests" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171705
<brainwash> "This bug affects 2 people"
<brainwash> :D
<brainwash> hopefully someone will actually fix this
<Unit193> brainwash: Yes, dev of the program hopes it will be soon.
<brainwash> so ppl stop complaining about zeitgeist slowing down their systems.. or even spying on them
<bluesabre> brainwash: I just released a new version of catfish, hopefully I can get the dependency problem fixed when it gets uploaded to the repos :)
<brainwash> bluesabre: awesome :)
#xubuntu 2013-06-04
<xubuntu262> Does anyone know how to get Xubuntu to suspend from the login screen when the laptop lid closes?  Currently it just blanks the screen.  The settings on my personal account don't seem to affect this.
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu262: Why do you need to suspend it?
<xubuntu262> SonikkuAmerica, whenever I log out of my account but don't wish to shut the computer down, I would like it to suspend when I close the lid.
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu262: It might be something inside the lightdm config you can edit... one sec
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 990887
<ubottu> bug 990887 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "LightDM does not suspend when lid is closed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990887
<xubuntu262> Thanks for the help.
<goddard> ok so i managed to get my board to be setup to have dual monitors
<goddard> but my second monitor is connected to the onboard video and the other is connected to my pci-e card
<goddard> the one connected to my onboard monitor is just a black screen
<xubuntu066> So I just got xubuntu yesterday, and Everytime I download something it downloads at 300kb/s but yet on speedtest.net I'm getting 8MB/s what gives?
<Unit193> For one thing, sites may very well be limiting you.  Are you sure both are bytes rather than bits?
<xubuntu066> Yes I changed speedtest.net to MB and on the download it's measured in KB
<xubuntu066> But I'm downloading the world of warcraft installer.
<Unit193> Try downloading xubuntu via a torrent, see how fast that goes.  (Torrents aren't typically throttleing, while many sites do.)  Also depends on how close you are to the server.
<xubuntu066> Okay
<xubuntu066> How come I cannot get the World Of Warcraft Setup to start?
<cfhowlett> !wine|xubuntu066, because WoW doesn't run natively on linux.
<ubottu> xubuntu066, because WoW doesn't run natively on linux.: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xubuntu066> I'm using wine
<xubuntu066> I use wine World-of-Warcraft-Setup-enUS.exe  but it just gives a bunch of errors and never starts
<cfhowlett> xubuntu066, see the winehq site for installation details
<xubuntu066> I couldn't find the installation details on the site
<cfhowlett> xubuntu066, "bunch of errors" tells us nothing ... details matter
<xubuntu066> err:wininet:open_http_connection create_netconn failed: 10036
<xubuntu066> And  fixme:wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal entry already in cache - don't know what to do!
<xubuntu066> And fixme:process:GetLogicalProcessorInformation (0xeee304,0xeee904): stub
<Sysi> those aren't really errors
<Sysi> try to find something that says FATAL or ERROR or WARNING probably in caps
<xubuntu066> It always ends with
<xubuntu066> "Deferred delete of 'download' Resource Deferred delete of 'download' Resource completed"
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<xubuntu066> That's exactly what I'm following, all it says is to run wine World-of-Warcraft-Setup-enUS.exe
<xubuntu066> Doesn't give any trobleshooting steps
<xubuntu066> If I let the terminal sit there long enough, it does the proccess again.
<Teo> Hello all. I've an old pc with 12.04 but I would like to install 13.04. New iso does not fit in a CD but I do not have DVD nor boot from USB. Is there an minimal iso with download from the net of the other packages missing in the iso
<Teo> ?
<cfhowlett> !mini|Teo,
<ubottu> Teo,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Teo> ok. Thanks. I'll look for the minimal CD image. No matter if it is without graphic. Tks guys
<cfhowlett> Teo, best of luck
<Teo> can you confirm that tehre is a minimal cd image also for Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Teo, the mini image lacks a Desktop Environment IIRC.  you'd want to add xfce4 ... or whatever your preferred flavor is
<Teo> auch.. :)  Tks
<urist_> Hello folks, I'm trying to remove a conky config to replace it with something else and I can't seem to get rid of this one config... I've tried removing and reinstalling conky
<urist_> also this conky config always gives me streams of errors on the terminal when I start conky
<zephyr28> When logging off or rebooting my system, at the login screen, the background is always a screenshot of whatever was displaying when I logged off.  Why and how can I fix this?
<telscher> How can i use multimedia keys in Xubuntu 13.04?
<TheSheep> by pressing them
<TheSheep> you can bind various things to them in the keyboard settings
<telscher> Funny answer. Hahaha. But how?
<TheSheep> by going to the keyboard settins in the settings manager and setting them there
<telscher> Once i got Ubuntu and there it was no necessary. It worked so.
<Sysi> you may need to set them to be used in appliactions own settings
<telscher> Hmm. I haven't understand that.
<Sysi> vlc has own settings, for gmusicbrowser thereäs gmusicbrowser-cmd or something and many players support mpris that might work trough xfc4-volumed
<telscher> #I use guayadeque.
<telscher> What is mpris?
<Sysi> dbus interface
<telscher> Mpris is a package?
<Sysi> no, it's a feature
<telscher> Aha, and how can i start or control that. With terminal?
<Sysi> http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/discussion/comment/10/#Comment_10 you can put these comands to hotkeys in keyboard settings
<telscher> Oh, wow, thanks. I will study this.
<ur0pl> what makes xubuntu better than lubuntu or kubuntu?
<knome> !best | ur0pl
<ubottu> ur0pl: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<ruslan> Hello!
<ruslan> Из России/СНГ есть кто?
<holstein> !ru | ruslan
<ubottu> ruslan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ruslan> Thanks!
<Plingeling> hello!
<ruslan> Hi
<Plingeling> i have a question
<ruslan> )
<Plingeling> Why do i get screen tearing when i play a flash video? i have xubuntu 13.04
<holstein> Plingeling: i would troubleshoot your flash version, web browser, and graphics card driver
<holstein> when on ati or nvidia, i usually suggest trying the open and closed source drivers
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> the actual google chrome browser (not chromium) is a great way to test the most recent version of flash in linux... even if you plan to never use chrome
<Plingeling> i have a Nividia card and i tried all the drivers
<Plingeling> and i prefer Firefox
<holstein> Plingeling: sure.. and again, as i implied above, im not stating preference, or suggesting you switch.. chrome has the lastest version of flash.. ubuntu nor firefox has it
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Plingeling> okay... i have always had that problem with flash on linux
<holstein> Plingeling: sure.. flash doesnt support linux, as you can see with the chart above
<holstein> Plingeling: you can try youtube via html5 here http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Plingeling> thanks
<Plingeling> But i get loads of screen tearing on SVT-Play
<holstein> Plingeling: http://www.svtplay.se/ ?
<Plingeling> yes
<holstein> Plingeling: how about in chrome? with the most current versoin of flash?
<holstein> version*
<holstein> Plingeling: how about in normal youtube vs html5 youtube?
<adel> hello i have screen brightness in xubuntu13.04
<adel> brightness problem
<Plingeling> html5 Tube seems fine but normal Tube works better in Windows
<holstein> Plingeling: sure.. and windows is supported by adobe, as you can see in the chart i linked.. so its not relevant to compare the windows support
<Plingeling> but in the link it said that linux was supported
<holstein> Plingeling: sure.. *older* versions.. you can see, chrome is the only one that is current
<holstein> Plingeling: have you tried in chrome on your hardware?
<holstein> Plingeling: that is the only way i know for you to test the most recent version of flash with that site on your hardware under linux
<Plingeling> just downloaded it
<Plingeling> sorry for my bad english
<holstein> Plingeling: no worries
<Plingeling> okay tried Chrome and it's less screen tearing but now the audio has more noise
<Plingeling> thanks anyway
<holstein> Plingeling: either way, i think you can see the issue is flash
<holstein> Plingeling: let them know you are having issues with it.. the site, and adobe
<holstein> Plingeling: again, im not trying to get you to use chrome.. its just an easy way to test a different and current flash version
<alex_alex> hello
<alex_alex> is anybody here from the developers team?
<alex_alex> i'd loke to describe a bug
<alex_alex> on xubuntu 13.04 i have the same bug described here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=158521
<alex_alex> maybe, someone can check it
<Unit193> Did you read through it?  What theme are you using?
<alex_alex> greybird yes
<alex_alex> i wonder is it a theme dependent bug?
<Unit193> That's what they thought, try changing to Albatorss for a little.
<Sysi> alex_alex: what panel applets do you have?
<Sysi> I'd try cleaning config and adding plugins one by one
<Unit193> Could try to nuke ~/.cache/
<Sysi> my friend had some way corrupted setup, panel crashed if he moved to workspace without any windows
<alex_alex> standard volume weather time network keyboard layout and session applets
<alex_alex> is it safe to clean /cache?
<alex_alex> as you advice?
<Sysi> yeah
<Unit193> There is no /cache, there is a /var/cache/, but I was talking about ~/.cache/ and it's pretty much fine.
<alex_alex> yes, i mean  ~/.cache/
<alex_alex> okay, i'll try to clean the cache and switch to another theme for a while
<alex_alex> lets see what will happen
<alex_alex> thanks2all!
<Industrial> When I log in from gdm to xfce my screen goes black. I just did a normal shutdown. How do I make a backup of my (virtual machine) home directory (that's encrypted) ?
<choco-xubuntu> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> choco-xubuntu: Hello!
<choco-xubuntu> hi =)
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sketch_> ok so i want to make a live usb what program is good for that? looking for opinions...
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
#xubuntu 2013-06-05
<xubuntu371> when i install the xubunut,what should i do next ?
<boogheeMon> hey why is my internet being used when Ubunut 13.04 is idle? is it bluetooth ? i disabled that and it has persisted. is there a way to see what's going on ? is it the Ubuntu Cloud symbol thing Ubuntu One ? how do I deable that all together ?
<xubuntu842> I witnessed how ubuntu stops working itself, from nothing
<xubuntu842> I had multiple sessions, everything clean, and then logging in the kde session, made xserver to fail
<xubuntu842> and now I am waiting on  sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<xubuntu842> to get my files
<xubuntu842> this could also be, because, no more space was left on ubuntu 41 gb partition, installation made
<xubuntu842> (things got complicated when kubuntu installation made another partition this large, before)
<Sysi> if your root partition goes 100% full, lightdm won't start
<xubuntu842> that is sad
<Sysi> yeah, took some time to debug too
<TheSheep> it also stops working when you set it on fire
<TheSheep> "doctor, it hurts me whan I do this" "then don't do this"
<xubuntu842> I have been full ubuntu system type user for year, and even I never driver issues, or stability problems, system is easy to go down
<xubuntu842> I seriously start to feel, that putting files on windows partition could be safer at the moment
<xubuntu842> The folder ".backup" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.\
<xubuntu842> damn it]
<xubuntu842> I will loose files if it can't copy from encrypted shitty partition
<TheSheep> !language | xubuntu842
<ubottu> xubuntu842: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xubuntu842> nothing works today, my skype accaunt wasn't aveable
<xubuntu842> ubuntu broke
<TheSheep> do you have any specific questions we can help you with?
<xubuntu842> no, I am glad you asked
<TheSheep> if you do, plase don't hesitate to ask
<Name141> how do you "safley remove" a USB device with XFCE as the default GUI
<Name141> is it the same as eject?
<bazhang> if thats the only option there, then yes
<xubuntu842> I like win 7 user interface, I find xfce lacking of eye candy, any other distro that could satisfy my needs?
<TheSheep> maybe try at #compiz
<Name141> Original Ubuntu? Kubuntu ?
<xubuntu842> have tried both
<Name141> Mint with Cinnamon ?
 * Name141 shrugs
<TheSheep> xubuntu842: enlightenement perhaps? :)
<xubuntu842> cinnamon feels like xp and I even like xp better..
<Sysi> kubuntu has tons more of eycandy than windows, though all of it isn't enabled by default
<xubuntu842> but kubuntu seems to take resources as windows 7, and eye candy is pretty arguable, I find some parts of it ugly
<Sysi> well, features tend to use resources
<xubuntu842> I will probably have to go with ubuntu, again, after huge file transferring I am doing today
<Sysi> compiz on xubuntu could be lighter
<xubuntu842> today, overloading partition caused me to not go to school
<xubuntu842> tommorow kernel error will cause city's to loose electricity
<xubuntu842> but I guess it's gui
<xubuntu921> Good morning all
<xubuntu921> Question (if I may)
<xubuntu921> Installed 13 Ubuntu Server and ontop Xubuntu desktop
<xubuntu921> All in VMware (Fussion)
<xubuntu921> Runs and starts ok
<xubuntu921> But when entering desktop (login) and changing resolution via settings->display
<xubuntu921> It bombs out to login
<xubuntu921> and the only way to return functionality is to delete all .config/xfce and .cache files
<xubuntu921> Any idea how to get it working in higher res perm?
<xubuntu842> server needs resolution?
<xubuntu921> I need desktop on server to help noob user manage some stuff
<xubuntu842> I guess you can't cause wm doesn't have gpu capabilities
<xubuntu921> Normal ubuntu-desktop works though
<xubuntu921> Maybe I am missing something
<xubuntu921> It switches to high res but then I cant relogin - something weird and I read a bug on this but its old
<xubuntu921> Trying Kubuntu now - to ensure its a Xubuntu issue as I have successfully installed Ubuntu desktop without issues
<xubuntu921> brb
<xubuntu842> maybe document the process xubunturandom user
<xubuntu921> (pm me if you have alternative suggestions - thanks)
<Sysi> xubuntu921: guest additions installed? graphics driver is available in repositories I think
<xubuntu921> No - vmware tools tried to install but having issues.
<xubuntu921> It's ok - I thought it was a know issue and possibly I would have a quick fix here (probably wrong)
<Sysi> when I tried vmware fusion, even if I got the additions installed, never got fullscreen with right resolution, switched to virtualbox
<xubuntu921> LoL - fair enough
<Sysi> it should work on real hardware, if it's a srver I'd try 12.04
<xubuntu921> 13 is flacky?
<xubuntu842> 12.04 is supposed to be stable
<xubuntu921> In reality want to have desktop remotely (not locally) so VNC is final goal ...
<xubuntu842> btw how hard is to remove ubuntu partitions from windows?
<xubuntu921> (ok will try 12.04 instead - thanks!)
<Sysi> 13.04 is so new that (free) vmware might not be up to running it properly
<xubuntu921> Good man/woman Sysi - thanks
<xubuntu921> :P
<Sysi> sir sysi :P you're welcome
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> after installing fglrx i get this
<Starcraftmazter> Unable to open /etc/ati/control, please reinstall the driver.
<Starcraftmazter> when trying to run aticonfig
<Starcraftmazter> which is also not in PATH
<Starcraftmazter> i kind of feel like something wasnt done, ive done this literally a week ago on another computer and it worked fine
<Starcraftmazter> anyone know whats up?
<Guest39430> my asus laptop after trying to fix MRB failes to boot
<Guest39430> pls give me link to microsoft irc
<SonikkuAmerica> ##windows
<SonikkuAmerica> Start there...
<Guest39430> tnx
<Guest39430> I tried this http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<Guest39430> can't start laptop now, nothing shows after asus intel logo
<Guest39430> I needed to remove ubuntu partitions and fix MRB,
<cfhowlett> Guest39430, you're dual booting?  windows 8?
<Guest39430> I was dualbooting with 7
<Guest39430> tried to delete unneded partitions
<Guest39430> in windows 7
<cfhowlett> Guest39430, reinstall win7, format the disk.  then install ubuntu
<Starcraftmazter> has there been an update to the fglrx driver recently?
<Starcraftmazter> the install process is completely broken
<ztxgpsman> [off topic] does anyone know if undernet is down?
<SonikkuAmerica2> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ztxgpsman> SonikkuAmerica, wasn't aware of the ot channel! tks
<mikubuntu> wondering can i load more than one booting .iso onto a usb stik?
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, yes you can
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: so how will it behave -- i have ubuntu on the stik, but i also want to add xubuntu and lubuntu, particularly over the 'pae' issue --- when i insert it to a target, will it give me the opportunity to choose which iso to install?
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, umm, ok.  multiboot linux ubuntu usb is what you're looking for.  as far as multiple distros, I advise a different approach.  Install a *buntu.  then install the alternate desktop environments.  pick and choose then install the corresponding distro.
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, for example, install ubuntu.  then install xfce4 and lxde to see what xubuntu and lubuntu would look like.
<koegs> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<cfhowlett> !cookie|koegs,
<ubottu> koegs,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<koegs> i have followed that instructions basically, but you might want to adapt the grub.cfg to your likings
<mikubuntu> oh, well the two laptops i pickd up at a garage sale won't accept ubuntu -- 'system requires pae' -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1959675
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for older/low spec machines.
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: yeah, thats why i want to install them -- but i just have the one stick available -- maybe i should just erase and rewrite over the ubuntu iso for simplicity sake
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, sounds like a plan
<cfhowlett> you can still try the other desktop environment once you've installed
<m1chael> does Redo Backup work for Windows8/efi partitions? I performed a backup image with it, but I am nervous about actually having to use it if I have to
<bazhang> m1chael, how does that relate to ubuntu support
<nikolam> I tried to map out 2 portions of RAM not to be used by kernel. An I mistakenly ended up with only 116MB RAM usable by xubuntu.
<nikolam> It actually booted up rather fine, considering swapping and low ram situation :P
<Luke___> hi
<Luke___> I've googled but couldn't find ...
<Luke___> I'm going to install xubuntu (to avoid Unity ;) )
<Luke___> I'm using live xubuntu (usb stick)
<Luke___> I would like to use/enable custom mount option before I will go on with the installation
<Luke___> do you have any idea how can I do that? since as far as I remember installer starts his work imediatelly after assigning partitions to the mount points
<Luke___> (via partman I believe)
<bazhang> such as what
<bazhang> separate /home?
<bazhang>  /boot ?
<Luke___> you mean what mount options I would like to enable?
<bazhang> yep
<Luke___> it's for laptop so I thought to create two partition: / and /home
<Guest40767> my monitor is saying can't display in this mode after i switched from a newer larger display to an older smaller display
<Guest40767> can i fix this via the command line?
<Luke___>  / would be btrfs and /home would be ext4
<bazhang> Luke___, that makes a lot of sense
<bazhang> Guest40767, with xrandr ?
<Luke___> I would like to enable compression for / (btrfs) and some SSD friendly options for both
<Guest40767> bazhang: i dont know man
<bazhang> Guest40767, did you try it?
<koegs> Luke___: the installer allows to configure custom partitioning
<koegs> mount options, you might have to edit later in /etc/fstab
<Guest40767> bazhang: no i have no idea what that is so thats why i asked
<Luke___> koegs: yep, but if it is possible I thought to enable it before the installation and to have it enabled during the installation
<bazhang> Guest40767, its a command
<Luke___> if I i.e. will mount sda5 (/) under /target/   and sda6 (/home) under /target/home .... do you think it will be pickedup by the installer?
<Guest40767> bazhang: oh ok so i just type that into my terminal
<koegs> Luke___: why do you want to do it that way?
<Guest40767> bazhang: im booting into recovery mode to hopefully see the command prompt
<Luke___> koegs: you mean, why am I pushing to do it before installation?
<Guest40767> bazhang: it says cannot open display
<koegs> during installation say "something else", then either create the partitions or use existing partitions, so say sda5 should be ext4 mounted as / and sda6 should be used as btrfs as /home
<koegs> Luke___: yes, you do not need to mount them before the installation
<David-A> Luke___: you can partition and format everything (with e.g. gparted in the live system) and during install tell what partitions to use and not to format them. (I not tested with btrf or compression, if that would foil this plan). (the installer may format swap anyway, i i r c)
<Luke___> koegs: yes, but then the installer will mount them for me without the mount options I would like to have enabled
<Guest40767> damn it didn't work
<koegs> hm, ok, i see the point, you want compression to be enabled during installation?
<Luke___> David-A: thanks, do you mean that I could set some reasonable "mount default options" as part of fs configuration (I don't know how much of them could be set up during mkfs and then picked up as default)
<Luke___> koegs: yes, exactly
<Luke___> I've read that it is possibe to force compression later, but I could enable some other mount options as well (i.e. ssd)
<koegs> Luke___: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6197/trick-installer-to-use-btrfs-root-with-compression
<koegs> or this: http://kyofel.wordpress.com/2011/05/15/btrfs-in-natty/
<shankstaBytes> i plugged my desktop into an older monitor and it says "Cannot Display This Video Mode" how can i fix it via the recovery prompt i am running xubuntu?
<shankstaBytes> i was the guest guy a second ago
<Luke___> (reading...)
<koegs> Luke___: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6197/trick-installer-to-use-btrfs-root-with-compression/6372#6372
<koegs> i think this might do the trick
<Sysi> editing the install script seems easiest, though you may still need to edit fstab later
<Luke___> koegs: yes, thanks a lot
<Luke___> I think I can figure something out base on that examples
<koegs> Luke___: at leat i was able to remount with compress,ssd during installation, tested that in a virtualbox
<Luke___> so you did it shortly after partitioning was done, installation has begun (some files were copied without i.e. compression) and then you remount and majority of the installation went having the mount options enabled, right?
<Luke___> koegs: btw. what's your opinion about filesystems for SSD? do you think about btrfs+compression for / and ext4 for /home (more stable, then better protection for data ... assuming that most important data are under /home)? does it make sense?
<koegs> i just use ext4 with noatime,relatime,discard for ssds
<Sysi> I wonder how compress affects performance on ssd
<shankstaBytes> i plugged my desktop into an older monitor and it says "Cannot Display This Video Mode" how can i fix it via the recovery prompt i am running xubuntu?
<shankstaBytes> im looking at my xorg.conf and it is so confusing
<Luke___> koegs: ok, and what is your opinion? how it works? ssd still alive? ;) ... what about i.e. commit=600 ?
<Luke___> Sysi: you mean read/write performance? or ssd lifetime (write cycles)?
<koegs> Luke___: no problem with several pcs/notebooks and different ssds
<Luke___> koegs: cool ... for curiosity, whats the lifetime of those machines?
<Luke___> did you resigned from commit=xxx by purpose?
<koegs> i think the longest one was 2 years with some ocz ssd
<koegs> but even an really old 32gb ocz ssd had no problem running for years
<Luke___> Sysi: if you ment read/write performance I think I can take this kind of performance degradation
<Luke___> koegs: then seems like my panic is not really required here ;)
<Luke___> is there any reason why you didn't picked up btrfs for less critical data?
<koegs> Luke___: i think so, also i assume you always have a backup of your important file :)
<koegs> Luke___: i never use btrfs, i just tested it for you in a virtualbox
<Luke___> I have to say that since harddisk grow up to  around +640GB in laptops ... I have no place to make a backup ;)
<Luke___> but to be more serious I probably should buy some external hdd
<Luke___> koegs: thanks a lot
<Luke___> do you have some blog or other place you can be find?
<koegs> nope, just #ubuntu-de and #xubuntu :)
<Luke___> dam, I just visit IRC once-twice per year ... and it would be good to know at least a little of each other
<Luke___> but to be honest ... I don't have blog neither ... nof fb ;)
<Luke___> nof -> nor
<Luke___> have to run, thanks again
<koegs> Luke___: have fun, installation is done, you just have to keep in mind to edit /etc/fstab afterwards :)
<uatever> hey
<mikubuntu> on the xubuntu.org website, can anybody tell me how to find version 12.04, or give me a link? (please)
<uatever> can someone help with mounting a media hd at startup?
<uatever> i used this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<uatever> but its not working
<uatever> still not mounted once i restarted
<koegs> uatever: which kind of file system?
<Unit193> mikubuntu: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<uatever> ntfs
<koegs> and what are your mount options in /etc/fstab?
<mikubuntu> ty, Unit193
<uatever> i used the uuid method
<uatever> described in that page
<koegs> uatever: maybe this is easier for you http://xflinux.blogspot.de/2011/01/mount-ntfs-volumes-automatically-in.html
<mikubuntu> Unit193: i prefer to download direct rather than through torrent, but i don't see direct download option
<koegs> mikubuntu: just check the "mirror downloads" for your country
<Unit193> It's right below it.
<mikubuntu> ok thx guys
<uatever> koegs thanks, I'm goint to try now
<uatever> restarting brb
<nikolam> Just to mention , if passing kernel parameter includes "$" it needs "\" before it , to be passed to kernel on boot by GRUB2 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/448413)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448413 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 parses kernel parameters with $ as shell variables" [Medium,Fix released]
<nikolam> It helped me passign 2 Bad RAM memory ranges to kernel.
<nikolam> with memmap=
<shankstaBytes> so anyone know how to autodetect monitor settings so i dont need to manually configure my xorg file?
<TheSheep> shankstaBytes: it does it by default when there is no xorg.conf
<TheSheep> shankstaBytes: also, you can try 'xrandr --output=VGA --auto'
<uatever> koegs thanks
<uatever> worked
<uatever> now for some reason the icon for sound is gone from my bar :X
<psamim> is compiz available in xfce desktop?
<TheSheep> psamim: you can install and use it in place of the xfce's default window manager
<TheSheep> !compiz | psamim
<ubottu> psamim: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<psamim> thanks ubottu , i will check that
<shankstaBytes> TheSheep: xrandr --ouput=VGA --auto didn't work
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<shankstaBytes> and i can change the xorg.conf because it is a Read only
<shankstaBytes> TheSheep: it did nothing
<uatever> can someone tell me how to replace the pulseaudio icon on my panel?
<shankstaBytes> it did not give the intended result
<TheSheep> shankstaBytes: well, no errors?
<shankstaBytes> nope
<TheSheep> shankstaBytes: you can also try to set the mode explicitly
<TheSheep> shankstaBytes: it will list all your modes if you run xrandr without parameters
<TheSheep> shankstaBytes: then you can use --mode=800x600 for example, instead of --auto
<shankstaBytes> it is outputting options like a man page
<shankstaBytes> i think it isn't in the correct format
<TheSheep> xrandr --output=VGA --mode=800x600
<shankstaBytes> ya same thing
<shankstaBytes> i am doing this in the recovery console if that makes a difference
<TheSheep> ah, replace the - with spaces
<TheSheep> the =
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> xrandr --output VGA --mode 800x600
<shankstaBytes> ahh there we go but now it says "Can
<shankstaBytes> "Can't Open display"
<TheSheep> shankstaBytes: ok, then try:   DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr --output VGA --mode 800x600
<TheSheep> provided that X is running
<shankstaBytes> same thing
<shankstaBytes> i tried to start x but it wouldn't start
<shankstaBytes> maybe this cant be done from the recovery console?
<TheSheep> it's how you change your display settings with X already running
<shankstaBytes> TheSheep: alright buddy i got it working
<shankstaBytes> TheSheep: i plugged in a different monitor and said screw that one haha
<shankstaBytes> thank you
<TheSheep> ...
<TheSheep> whatever works for you, I guess
<shankstaBytes> it was a super old display
<mikubuntu> arrrrrrggggghhh .... trying to erase a usb stick with startup disk creator, and it won't erase --- says 'there is not enough space for this image'
<Sysi> if you really want to erase it (and it's actually big enough) use gparted, create new partition table
<mikubuntu> ok, sysi, will try that
<mikubuntu> sysi, can't find gparted, can you tell me the command to install w term?
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<mikubuntu> ty Sysi
<mikubuntu> Sysi, ok, i have gparted open, i think i don't know how to proceed :(
<Sysi> select device, unmount, and somewhere in menu is "create new partition table"
<Sysi> be sure to select the right device
<zyngawow> How can I run a bash script on startup?
<mikubuntu> Sysi, omg i think i just deleted my OS
<mikubuntu> Sysi -- just kidding
<mikubuntu> k, lemme try disk creator again
<David-A> zyngawow: the system run a script when system has booted, or you run a script when you logged in?
<zyngawow> David-A: when the user logs in, so I can use the ~ operand
<Sysi> zyngawow: settings -> sessions and startup -Z autostart
<Sysi> s/-Z/->
<zyngawow> Sysi: So... Settings -> Sessions and Startup > Autostart and set the script there?
<Sysi> yup
<Sysi> there's a list and a plus-button
<Sysi> do I need to have ports opened in firewall if I run 2 apps on localhost that would "normally" require them being open
<TheSheep> Sysi: if you didn't close off anything, then no
<TheSheep> Sysi: actually, I don't think any sane configuration would have loopback firewalled
<Sysi> TheSheep: okay, then what about other users, I guess I can't use port that's used for something external?
<TheSheep> Sysi: localhost is only available internally
<TheSheep> Sysi: but yeah, your application will refuse to start if another application is running on the port it tries to open
<TheSheep> Sysi: that's why they usually use named sockets for this kind of stuff
<Sysi> hmm, I may need to look into that
<itz__> is it worth upgrading to 13.04? I'm unconvinced
<TheSheep> nobody forces you
<TheSheep> I always say, if there is no new feature that you need, why upgrade?
<Sysi> (except when release goes EOL)
<TheSheep> well, I consider 'being supported' an important feature :)
<Sysi> yeah :D
<mikubuntu> OMG. tried googling for the bios setup for compaq hp8000 and cannot find -- tried using del key and all the f's -- anybody familiar with this machine?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: I know that some compaqs had their setup program on a special disquette
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: you would basically boot them from it
<mikubuntu> thesheep, no i saw the guy enter bios at the garagesale i bought it at, and i asked him what key but we got sidetrackd in conversation -- so i know its a key
<TheSheep> can be anything, really, esc, shift, ctrl
<TheSheep> or a combination
<TheSheep> I guess it's more googling for you, sorry
<mikubuntu> ty TheSheep, i guess so
<mikubuntu> TheSheep, got in w f10 which i tried and tried before -- all of a sudden it went in. boot order doesnt display a usb option even tho it has two usb ports, i guess that means i need to get a cd?
<Sysi> older machines often don't boot from usb even if they have ports
<mikubuntu> ok, can't believe i don't have any blank cds ... arrrrgh
<amerigena> I was going to install Google Earth using dpkg -i and then decided not to. Exited terminal. Now the update manager is constantly informing me that I have broken packages.
<amerigena> Tried using apt-get purge. Fixed the problem for about ten minutes.
<amerigena> Do not want to install Google Earth. No desire to.
<Unit193> amerigena: sudo apt-get install -f  pull up anything?
<mikubuntu> can't figure out why this dell latitude 600 keeps getting hung up on setup for installation -- keep getting a page about the device in the system modular bay (the cd/dvd driver??) cannot be identified. it may not be completely inserted or may have some other problem.
<mikubuntu> and i guess it wont boot from the usb either -- how can i workaround no usb installer option and no cd installer option?
<David-A> mikubuntu: can you move its harddisk to another computer, install it there, and then move back harddisk into the laptop?
<mikubuntu> David-A: i'm not so handy. are cd drives interchangeable between manufacturers? i got past that screen by taking the cd drive completely out -- i wonder if i can put another drive in there and see if it recognises it.
<amerigena> apt-get install -f installs Google Earth
<amerigena> what I want to do is get rid of the (cached?) apt-get info that thinks that I still want to install it.
<amerigena> I'm not interested in satisfying Google Earth's dependencies : I just want to be rid of it.
#xubuntu 2013-06-06
<David-A> mikubuntu: if it is connected via sata or pata maybe. I dont know about laptops.
<mikubuntu> David-A: how can i install or enable a force close with the terminal?
<mikubuntu> David-A: for some reason i can't close startup disk creator
<David-A> mikubuntu: pkill  (do you know about kill? pkill takes a program name instead of a process id)
<mikubuntu> David-A: can you elaborate -- yes i remember using killall sometime a long time ago -- but there was a little 'forceclose' app that i used more recently where you just put the cursor in the top bar of the offending program and clicked to forececlose
<mikubuntu> *forceclose
<David-A> mikubuntu: come back, it is xkill
<mikubuntu> ok, there is definitely something going on here -- xubuntu 12.04 is supposed to be NON-PAE, so WHY am i getting a message in bootloading that pae is not present on the CPU? i just reloaded the stick with x-12.04 (twice) and problem persisting.
<Unit193> What application are you using to create the bootable flash?
<mikubuntu> been using startup disk creator
<Unit193> Try DD, I suspect that application is doing something wrong.
<mikubuntu> i think so too
<mikubuntu> lol
<mikubuntu> Unit193: and xfburn and brasero apparently don't want to write to stick -- only option showing for them is the cd drive .... arrrrrrrghhhhh
<mikubuntu> oh, i'm just seeing you said use DD, but i'm not familiar with it
<Unit193> Like http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<mikubuntu> Unit193: i don't think that will work for me -- i can't really follow it
<mikubuntu> i thought gparted automagically formatted ntfs to stick?
<mikubuntu> Unit193: tried once AGAIN burning to the stick -- wish me luck
<mikubuntu> thats it, i quit, i'm moving on -- for today anyways -- been trying to get this install done since about 4pm and its almost 10 now. my eyes and my brain are starting to fail me. thx for all the help, prolly be back tomorrow.
<xubuntu737> hello guys i'm new to lunix and i have a question
<xubuntu737> anybody here plz
<xubuntu737> ?
<xubuntu737> hello
<ur0pl> ersio/part
<xubuntu737> what do they mean by you are eligible to security updates for three years as opposed to the not-too-shabby-either eighteen months that you get with the normal releases.?
<xubuntu737> that means i will not have security update after 18 months ?
<Unit193> You can upgrade to the new version.
<xubuntu737> ok thanks because that really worried me
<xubuntu737> if i don't get the update why bother installing it you know .
<xubuntu737> new here guys need more information i didn't see in the site
<xubuntu737> anyone wants to help and answer my questions
<xubuntu737> ?
<vorsorken> just ask your questions and people will jump in if they know the answers
<xubuntu737> ok
<xubuntu737> when you upgrade do you lose your files ...etc or you keep everything ?
<xubuntu737> installing the new releases to keep getting security update coming in
<xubuntu737> right ?
<vorsorken> your files should remain intact after upgrade but back up everything you don't want to lose just in case
<xubuntu737> thanks man sorry for my late reply this damn windows freezes all the time
<xubuntu737> i'm new so plz forgive me for my stupid questions
<xubuntu737> which the fastest and stable destro ; xubuntu,lubuntu,puppy,mint... ? that's what i'm trying to choose to install in my old computer
<shankstaBytes> can i remove the bottom panel in xubuntu?
<holstein> shankstaBytes: i would personally experiment either in a new "test" user account, or in the guest account, or from a live CD
<Unit193> Ctrl+right click remove.
<shankstaBytes> it wont let me remove panel 1
<shankstaBytes> should i just use open box?
<shankstaBytes> i dont know much about different DEs
<shankstaBytes> i usually just use unity or gnome
<holstein> shankstaBytes: what are the errors?.. do you want to remove the panel or use openbox?
<shankstaBytes> i want the path of least resistance
<holstein> shankstaBytes: learning new things can take time.. what do you want to do?
<shankstaBytes> i guess i just dont have much time but all i know is i can't remove the bottom panel on xfce
<holstein> shankstaBytes: sure..have you tried Unit193 's suggestion? what is the error?
<Unit193> You can't hit the minus sign?  Then something is amiss, in permissions or otherwise.
<shankstaBytes> nope it is grayed out
<shankstaBytes> disabled
<shankstaBytes> i removed the top panel no problem
<holstein> i dont think you can get rid of all panels that way
<holstein> shankstaBytes: i would just use openbox.. or kill the xfce panel application..
<shankstaBytes> ya xubuntu uses lightdm so i can easily switch back to xfce if openbox sucks right
<holstein> shankstaBytes: well.. nothing "sucks".. it'll just be soemthing that doesnt "fit your needs"
<shankstaBytes> ya thats what i mean
<holstein> shankstaBytes: openbox has no panels by default..
<Madoka_Miku> Has anybody else had problem with *buntu messing up the profiles in firefox so that it makes it inaccessible. I get the message "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.", followed by a I/O error.
<holstein> Madoka_Miku: i havent use FF long term in a while, but i would try as another user.. sounds like a permissions issue maybe?
<Madoka_Miku> I tried setting the entire .mozilla directory to user, but it still says the same thing. I'm pretty sure that it is a permissions issue, because sudo firefox works just fine.
<Unit193> Madoka_Miku: I've not hit that.
<holstein> Madoka_Miku: you shouldnt have to "set" anything anyways special...
<holstein> Madoka_Miku: running FF as root is not a good idea
<Madoka_Miku> I would run it as user if I could.
<Unit193> Indeed not, and that there could mess up the permissions. :P
<holstein> yup.. thats the only time i ever saw a message like that
<Madoka_Miku> Deleting .mozilla doesn't fix anything.
<holstein> Madoka_Miku: i would try as a new user..
<Unit193> Tried a chown -R on it?
<Madoka_Miku> Not yet.
<Madoka_Miku> Still pretty new to this, so could you help me a little on the specific command?
<Madoka_Miku> I would appreciate it so much.
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> i usually make a new user, and if things are fine in the new user account i know its not the application, or the operating system.. its the user account
<Unit193> sudo chown $(id -u):$(id -g) .mozilla/ -R
<Unit193> And trying in a new user of course is a sound idea.
<Madoka_Miku> That command gave no output.
<Unit193> It wouldn't, reading up on it is a good idea.
<Madoka_Miku> I'm still reading the article that ubottu gave me.
<Madoka_Miku> And Firefox still gives me the same error. So I guess that I will make a new profile then. Thank you for your help, all of you.
<holstein> Madoka_Miku: how about as a new user?
<Unit193> He's trying it now.
<uangbesar> hello. im running lubuntu after i closed my lid and opened it back up all my panel items were to the left instead of the traditional bottom right corner
<bazhang> try #lubuntu uangbesar
<uangbesar> sorry didnt know there was a lubuntu channel
<bazhang> they would know the best about that, I'd imagine
<uangbesar> thought it was very similar
<bazhang> lxde/openbox  and xfce4?
<nukke> they're rather different window manageres
<bazhang> yeah, not so much
<uangbesar> xubuntu is one step below lubuntu or vise versa?
<bazhang> none are below or above
<uangbesar> as far as using a netbook
<xubuntu460> Hi all, just a quick question: why do I get the new release message when I log in (ssh) ? It weird...: Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04 (GNU/Linux 3.8.0-23-generic i686)   * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/  0 packages can be updated. 0 updates are security updates.  New release '13.04' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<xubuntu460> "Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04" versus "New release '13.04'" ???
<luk___> hi
<luk___> having the laptop with EFI partition ... which partition I should point (in the installer) as a target for boot loader installation?
<luk___> I've tried /dev/sda and /dev/sda2 (efi partition) and in both cases installation shows warning that in case of my partition table format (I use GPT) a separate partition for bootloader is required
<luk___> do you have any experience with that?
<luk___> hmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1025555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025555 in Ubuntu CD Images "Ubuntu i386 images are not compatible with recent (UEFI) computers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<Guest5243> hello everyone
<Guest5243> pls give me link to openbox irc
<TheSheep> !hi | Guest5243
<ubottu> Guest5243: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest5243> skype has problems in openbox, as it doesn't seem to give needed framework titles with close, minimise and other buttons
<TheSheep> Guest5243: I see you found the channel already
<Guest5243> 2 people?
<TheSheep> Guest5243: well, skype is not an open source program, so there is very little that can be done
<Guest5243> but why does other de manages to fit skype in window
<TheSheep> maybe there will be some hints on the troubleshooting wiki page
<TheSheep> !skype | Guest5243
<ubottu> Guest5243: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<TheSheep> Guest5243: probably they have some kind of workarounds for it
<Guest5243> I guess skype doesnt give window decorations itself, but openbox clearly ignores that
<Guest5243> I like xfce, but I find openbox better as kiosk design
<Guest5243> none of noob users can change panels, settings or anything, with pushing remove button
<Guest5243> or such things
<constantin_mike> hello
<constantin_mike> i'm trying to remove, with sed, some text from some files
<constantin_mike> i'm doing this
<constantin_mike> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i 's/<script(\s+)type=\"text/javascript\"(\s+)src="http://sodiummetal.com(.*).php"></script>//g'
<constantin_mike> but i get this error
<constantin_mike> sed: -e expression #1, char 55: unknown option to `s'
<constantin_mike> what would the problem be?
<TheSheep> constantin_mike: unescaped slashes
<TheSheep> constantin_mike: use some other character, like ;
<TheSheep> 's;<script(\s+)type=\"text/javascript\"(\s+)src="http://sodiummetal.com(.*).php"></script>;;g'
<constantin_mike> so replacing / with ; will make it work?
<TheSheep> as long as the pattern you are matching has no ; in it
<constantin_mike> ran this
<constantin_mike> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i s;<script(\s+)type=\"text/javascript\"(\s+)src="http://sodiummetal.com(.*).php"></script>;;g
<constantin_mike> now it says
<constantin_mike> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<TheSheep> you need those single quotes
<constantin_mike> my pattern doesn't contain ;
<TheSheep> but it contains /
<constantin_mike> hmm
<constantin_mike> ok, let me rework it
<TheSheep> you removed the single quotes and now bash is interpreting the parens
<constantin_mike> great
<constantin_mike> fixed it
<constantin_mike> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i 's/<script(\s+)type=\"text\/javascript\"(\s+)src="http:\/\/sodiummetal.com(.*).php"><\/script>//g'
<constantin_mike> it worked like this
<constantin_mike> (yes, i did. silly me)
<zephyr28> Very odd glitch: every time I log off or reboot, the Xubuntu login screen's wallpaper shows whatever was on my screen when I logged out/rebooted.  This last time, however, the wallpaper shown on the login screen was  my wallpaper from my WINDOWS installation!  What is up with this??
<constantin_mike> TheSheep, it still didn't remove that text from my files
<constantin_mike> this is the content i want to modify
<constantin_mike> http://pastie.org/private/urlwcmaimuxkdg9lfrn7xq
<Guest5243> zephyr28, nautilus with desktop does this
<asdzor> Hi. My default settings from ~/.Xresources are overriden each reboot. I tried to put "xrdb -load ${HOME}/.Xresources" in ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession but it doesn't being executed (it's chmod u+x)
<Guest5243> I don't know if you can see wallpaper from windows box, unless you have set it in any of linux DE, that work in background
<luk___> Hi
<luk___> xubuntu installer seems to not discover my EFI partition ... or maybe it's just me
<luk___> is it really required to create 1MB partition where bootloader will be installed to?
<luk___> (in case of EFI )
<zephyr28> Guest5243, any idea how to fix it?
<Guest5243> don't use background processes, that manage desktop or wallpaper
<Guest5243> I was just guessing it is nautilus there
<zephyr28> Guest5243, I haven't set any such things myself.  Also can't figure out for the life of my how or why linux would grab the wallpaper from my Windows that's installed on a separate hard drive...
<Guest5243> you don't have nautilus installed?
<Guest5243> I can't imagine other possibility
<cfhowlett> zephyr28, if you imported accounts from Windows it would do exactly that
<zephyr28> cfhowlett, nope.  Didn't do it.
<Guest5243> cfhowlett what accounts you can import
<zephyr28> cfhowlett, did you read my original question?  very strange and huge security risk.
<Guest5243> first when you log off, xfdesktop stops managing your desktop
<Guest5243> so everything in background shows , what was there
<cfhowlett> zephyr28, no I just got here and saw your wallpaper query
<Guest5243> usually if someone launches nautilus with desktop, it doesn't takes over xfdesktop, but manages it in background
<cfhowlett> Guest5243, on dual boot, you have the option to "import" windows stuff.  copies over documents and some preferences.
<zephyr28> cfhowlett, when rebooting or logging out, the Xubuntu login screen wallpaper becomes a screenshot of whatever was on my desktop at the time that I logged out.
<Guest5243> on which ubuntu, xubuntu version ever
<zephyr28> cfhowlett, but the last time I rebooted (coming from Windows), it was actually displaying a garbled copy of my WINDOWS wallpaper.
<Guest5243> I can't imagine such possibility
<Guest5243> sorry
<cfhowlett> zephyr28, WHAAA?  ow ow ow.  Never heard of anything like that, but I'd look at Setttings/Session and Startup/Application Autostart
<zephyr28> cfhowlett, yeah, I can't imagine it happening either; no idea whatsoever of what could possibly cause it.  When it was just showing my Xubuntu session screen, I thought maybe a bug in my graphics driver that was somehow caching the screen incorrectly.  Then the windows wallpaper happened. At a total loss.
<cfhowlett> zephyr28, this is dual boot still?
<zephyr28> cfhowlett, yes.
<cfhowlett> zephyr28, personally, I'd reformat and reinstall windows then xubuntu.
<Guest5243> I would personally remove windows at all, when my laptop will come back from tech center
<Guest5243> never touch fixing MBR with easyBCD or that partition manager inside windows
<Guest5243> my hard drive got lost
<cfhowlett> Guest5243, best to let windows handle the initial mbr stuff
<Guest5243> I don't know what I was thinking when I tried to use windows partition manager
<cfhowlett> Guest5243, but you learned so much from that experience, right?
<Guest5243> yeah, I learned that laptops have smaller hard drives
<Guest5243> I would probably install system, configure it to "death", but files were more important all the time
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> intel is really screwing up my fglrx
<Starcraftmazter> is there a way to blacklist it or something
<holstein> Starcraftmazter: whats the issue?
<xubuntu739> hi need a little help with screen resolution,  i can not change the resolution 1024*768 to 1366*768
<knome> ...good luck
<SonikkuAmerica> knome: ikr? "Helpmehelpmehelpme!" /quit
<conductor> i like xubuntu
<GridCube> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> :::)))
<SonikkuAmerica> (All 6 eyes and 3 mouths)
<fluffypony> ola
<fluffypony> so I'm installing Xubuntu 12.04 from a USB flash drive on to a USB flash drive on the same system
<fluffypony> boots into the install no problem, but it doesn't seem to detect the target drive
<fluffypony> how do I drop to a terminal to check lsusb?
<fluffypony> tried the usual alt+fkeys
<bazhang> ctrol alt f1
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7 to get back
<fluffypony> tks :)
<keith_> I changed the Terminal color scheme via the terminal settings using one of the presets. I'd like to get the Xubuntu default theme back. How can I do that?
<Unit193> cp /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/  and you should be good.
<keith_> less /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<keith_> woops
<keith_> meant to view it first >.<
<Unit193> Good move.
<keith_> Ok looks good. Thank you.
<Guest58794> using 13.04, updater won't work?
<xubuntu675> hello
<Aleksander> Hello. I am using the freshest 13.04 xUbuntu and I keep getting xfce4-session segfault. I can't compile my own package, is there a fix somewhere?
<Aleksander> can I just turn xfce4-manager off?
<Aleksander> xfce4-session *
<xubuntu351> hi, I need some help involving downloading programs for xubuntu?
<xubuntu351> my computer running xubuntu cannot connect to the internet, so I want to download the software via my windows computer and transfer it, but is this possible?
<xubuntu351> most software I(ve found is only available via the software downloader thing built in to xubuntu
<ner0x> Trying to install 12.04.2 LTS results in this: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9jzPjY8PbNNaElvX3BXZDYzU1k/edit?usp=sharing Any idea what it is?
<ner0x> Best I could do was snap a photo and do this on my laptop.
<yourfriendarmand> try a memtest, make sure your memory is clean?
#xubuntu 2013-06-07
<erwinvr> Please i someone can help me
<erwinvr> im looking usb-imagewriter
<erwinvr> is not in xubuntu default repositories?
<Unit193> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.47 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<erwinvr> thanks! i will try usb-creator-gtk
<Unit193> Or unetbootin.
<erwinvr> is not possible to copy a img to a sd with usb-creator-gtk
<erwinvr> usb-imagewriter neither
<xubuntu064> alguien habla español
<xubuntu064> se puede intalar en xubuntu 13 compiz ?todo los efectos para el escritorio
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu064: Tendrías más suerte in #ubuntu-es
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: I think the only ones in #xubuntu-es are you and TheDrums and occasionally me
<SonikkuAmerica> And m4v
<Unit193> You're point is...?
<Unit193> Should read the last bit of the factoid.
<SonikkuAmerica> True enough.
<Jdgtrnub> So I just installed a package called "Disks" using the software center. But I cannot find it anywhere in the search tool or in terminal, how do I run this?
<Jdgtrnub> It also shows up as an installed app on the software center.
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> !info disks
<ubottu> Package disks does not exist in raring
<Jdgtrnub> I'm trying to make a partition on my drive.
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: i would use gparted from a live CD
<Jdgtrnub> What do you mean?
<bsk> it's gnome-disk-utility
<Jdgtrnub> Yes gnome-disk-utility is what I'm trying to run.
<bsk> Settings Manager > Disks
<holstein> i would use gparted from a live CD instead... depends on what you are doing
<Jdgtrnub> Thanks bsk that was it.
<bsk> I agree with holstein.. GParted is the best way for playing with partitions
<bsk> Jdgtrnub: you're welcome :)
<Jdgtrnub> I have another question, why doesn't it show my 2nd hard drive?
<Jdgtrnub> I just had Xubunto installed on it yesterday(From windows) And the 2nd hard drive was there. (Have done any changes to my system)
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: it? the gnome-disk-utility? do you see the drive anywhere? you can try in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l"
<Jdgtrnub> But now that I have installed Xubuntu straight from a DVD rom, now it doesn't show.
<Jdgtrnub> It doesn't show up in the list
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: what doesnt show up in what list?
<Jdgtrnub> using fdisk -l
<Jdgtrnub> My 2nd hard drive.
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: then, the drive is either bad, or the computer isnt seeing it.. on a hardware level
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: i would double check the cables and the bios.. coul be driver support for something, i suppose, but i doubt it
<Jdgtrnub> I'll do some tests, so there's nothing that I would need to have set for it to be detected?
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: sure.. the bios.. and the hardware will need to be configured correctly
<Jdgtrnub> I mean in Linux specifically.
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: nothing in xubntu is preventing fdisk from showing what drives are connected.. except driver support.. if you think that can be an issue
<Jdgtrnub> Okay thanks.
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: if xubuntu *was* seeing it.. then use that *same* xubuntu version live and see if its there
<holstein> sounds like a failing hard drive to me
<Jdgtrnub> It's only a 2 month old flash drive, so I think the drive is okay.
<holstein> Jdgtrnub: dont think.. test.. *all* drives fail
<Jdgtrnub> I know haha :P
<xubuntu054> Is it possible to boot up a root.disk file? Which is an old install of xubuntu.
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu054:  what does   file /path/to/root.disk   return ?
<well_laid_lawn> if it's an iso you can mount it
<xubuntu054> Just found out that it is because I used Wubi to install ubunto, it created the file to boot linux with.
<xubuntu054> Path is /media/jeff/E/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<well_laid_lawn> see if this is still valid - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037874
<xubuntu054> That worked well_laid_lawn
<xubuntu054> Thanks!
<Satsu> hi
<Satsu> can anyone help me?
<elfy> !ask | Satsu
<ubottu> Satsu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Satsu> Sorry guys
<Satsu> i thought u were all seeing this constantly
<Satsu> anyway, im a first time user and cant seem to be able to compile tgz file
<Satsu> i tried some tutotials but it wasnt much help
<Satsu> im using xubunto 13.04
<elfy> not often I need to compile anything - so the first thing you need to do is see if you actually need to, if you do then I use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<elfy> effectively you need to extract/configure/make/install
<Satsu> thank you very much
<Unit193> build-essential, but what are you compiling?
<broMonrr> how do we do the firewall thing again?
<broMonrr> im gonna try gufw first
<xubuntu117> I have been trying to install the drivers for my AMD ATI video card for almost an hour now, getting all these errors that Xubuntu isn't supported, how do I install it?
<well_laid_lawn> !ati | xubuntu117
<ubottu> xubuntu117: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu117> I found the package in the sofware center under "Catalyst Control Center"
<xubuntu117> Seems to be working.
<well_laid_lawn> well done :)
<dicedingus> Hello, is anyone around?
<knome> !anyone | dicedingus
<ubottu> dicedingus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dicedingus> Okay, I'm trying to rig up my xubuntu box so I can log into it remotely, but as far as I can tell, things like VNC require me to already be logged in. Is there any way I can connect remotely and be prompted with a sign-in screen?
<pplcf> how to fix screen tearing in 13.04?
<pplcf> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/xfce-sync-to-vblank-support-for-xfwm.html  - didn't helped
<well_laid_lawn> prob depends on the vid card and driver
<well_laid_lawn> maybe turn on/of vsync
<well_laid_lawn> maybe turn on/off vsync
<xubuntu612> SALVE
<xubuntu612> HO PROBLEMI CON FLASH PLUGIN
<xubuntu612> QUALCUNO PUò AIUTARMI?
<xubuntu612> HO INSTALLATO XUBUNTU
<xubuntu612> FUNZIONA TUTTO PERFETTAMENTE
<well_laid_lawn> !it
<xubuntu612> SOLO CHE FIREFOX
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Yotson> get another keyboard first. caps lock is stuck.
<xubuntu612> GRAZIE
<well_laid_lawn> no problemo
<xubuntu612> scusate
<well_laid_lawn> it's ok
<pplcf> well, compton fixed tearing issue
<Guest81969> I created a new fat32 volume but when I try to install into that partition it does not show
<Guest81969> knome, are you there ?
<well_laid_lawn> install what ?
<mrapsilva> Hello!
<cfhowlett> mrapsilva, greetings
<mrapsilva> (:
<mrapsilva> im a bit of a noob in xubuntu so i came here
<Guest81969> xubuntu
<Guest81969>  well_laid_lawn
<mrapsilva> cuz i think ive messed with my install of it xD
<mrapsilva> so, my question is: when xubuntu is booting, 2 secs after the loading screen, everything goes black, only with the white underscore blinking
<well_laid_lawn> Guest81969:  you don't use fat32 when installing linux
<well_laid_lawn> use ext4
<well_laid_lawn> you should use the installer to partition'
<Guest81969> the installer does not allow me to partition on an hp dv6
<Guest81969> so i used windows to create the unallocated partition of 20 gb
<Guest81969> by shrinking c drive
<cfhowlett> Guest81969, the ubuntu installer wouldn't partition?
<Guest81969> no
<Guest81969> which is strange
<Guest81969> it would not allow me the oopion to install xubuntu side by side
<Guest81969> i had to select do something else
<Guest81969> option
<cfhowlett> Guest81969, strange indeed ... not normal behavior at all
 * Guest81969 nods
<Guest81969> on my other system it was fine
<Guest81969> i think its an issue with hp
<Guest18989> Hello, I am in the process of downloading Xubuntu 12.04.  I am currently downloading the 32bit version, is there an intel 64-bit version available?
<cfhowlett> Guest18989, yes
<Guest18989> On the "Get Xubuntu" page the 64bit version was for AMD processors
<cfhowlett> Guest18989, torrents are preferable and safer than direct download
<Sysi> amd64 works on intel processors too
<cfhowlett> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Sysi> (strongly doubting you have ia64)
<Guest18989> Ahh thank you for the help.
<Guest18989> Being new to Linix and don't know eactly how to use a torrent I am not sure using a torrent will be advisable for me.
<cfhowlett> Guest18989, quite easy.  install bit torrent.  load the xubuntu seed ... wait for downloads to complete and presto ...
<Guest18989> cfhowlett, thank you for the help.
<Guest18989> Sysi, you are correct I am running an Intel 3930K Sandy Bridge processor.  It is a desktop process and mother board and not a server grade processor.
<cfhowlett> Guest18989, best of luck
<Guest18989> Thanks for the help!
<tAnKe> Good day, I have a Xubuntu server that has failed the /home disk, I have changed the disk and tried to format and put ext3 on it but I can't, there's seems to be a problem with the x interface since I just get an error, i have also tried fdisk with no results, I'm not skilled on Linux and I want to know if someone have come with an error like this.
<tAnKe> Also if there's a iso file that is for server edition, i can't find it on the web page
<tAnKe> oh and in advance, sorry for the bad english
<xubuntu840> Ima noob to linux, whats the latest Xubuntu OS version I could use on a ppc?
<Unit193> Xubuntu doesn't currently support PPC, not enough testers for it.
<xubuntu840> I see that, but I'm sure it was supported in the past, and If I want to scour the underbelly of the internet for an old Xubuntu version, which should I look for?
<xubuntu840> A late, but stable version.
<bazhang> which one
<Unit193> xubuntu840: Lubuntu has current builds for PPC...
<Unit193> Otherwise, there may be a mini.iso for PPC and you can see how well it goes?
<genii> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<SonikkuAmerica> Use the mini.iso and install xubuntu-desktop with it maybe?
 * Unit193 hears an echo.
<xubuntu840> Ill look into Lubuntu, thans
<SonikkuAmerica> "You? Is there an echo in here? Yes, ME!" :)
<blafp> hello
<blafp> I get a blank screen when I start up xubuntu
<blafp> like black
<blafp> I think it's because I installed the fglrx? drivers
<blafp> yeah flgrx
<SonikkuAmerica> blafp: use nomodeset to boot for the time being.
<blafp> nomodeset?
<SonikkuAmerica> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<brainwash> does fglrx care about nomodeset?
<SonikkuAmerica> It'll ignore it.
<Sysi> it doesn't support modesetting AFAIK
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah... it'll be ignored :S
<blafp> ok thanks
<xubuntu176> #xubuntu-t
<xubuntu176> salve
<xubuntu176> il canale di xubuntu italiano
<xubuntu176> qual'è?
<xubuntu176> join #xubuntu-it
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu176: Sì
<xubuntuInstallin> Hello all, my first install of Linux ever is currently in progress. I'm on a slow work connection and the estimated time for  "downloading language packs" is 191 minutes, can I safely skiup this?
<sonicrules1234> Has anybody else had a problem with Xubuntu 13.04 messing up the network for other wifi clients?
<peyam> Hi
<Noskcaj> has anyone else noticed that the install updates button doesn't work with kernal updates
<Sysi> what if you run it from the menu
<Noskcaj> Sysi, works fine. it's only when you do from the indicator
<Sysi> IIRC when you run from the applet it doesn't ask for authentication?
 * wiredfool_ is trying to install using the 13.04 installer onto an eeepc 901 ssd. It's frustrating as hell
<wiredfool_> It's a split ssd, /dev/sda is 4 gigs, /dev/sdb is 8
<wiredfool_> I want an encrypted filesystem. If I do it automatically, I get a 1.7 g /, 2 gigs of swap, and a 300mb boot partition.
<Sysi> encrypted LVM maybe, /boot and swap to small ssd
<wiredfool_> right. I'm trying this with the installer. It's... painful.
<wiredfool_> between swap turning itself back on, thus invalidating the 'use as physical encrypted disk'
<wiredfool_> and various mappings of the encrypted drives fighting each other
<wiredfool_> incidentally, the small ssd is the faster, more robust one. The bigger one is slower
<wiredfool_> I think it's an slc/mlc thing
<wiredfool_> I don't see how to make an lvm volume from the installer, only a single encrypted ext4 partition, or various filesytem partitions
<wiredfool_> either that, or I could just live without swap. in theory
<wiredfool_> Ok. I've tried swapoff. I've removed the swap line from /et/fstab. I've changed the partition type to 83. I've reread the partiton map. How do I keep swap off?
<wiredfool_> apparently deleting the partition is enough.
<wiredfool_> Ok. I've got a /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt, created by the installer on / that works at startup, and a /dev/mapper/luks-[uuid] that doesn't.
<wiredfool_> the luks one is an ext4 filesystem for /home
<wiredfool_> So. What should I do to the /home partition to get it to mount at startup?
<anon17> xubuntu 13.04 problems?
<anon17> "wna1000m xubuntu 13.04"
#xubuntu 2013-06-08
<JohannKrauss> hello. how to resolve update-alternatives: error: cannot stat file '/etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme': Too many levels of symbolic links
<SKYLAKE-10nm> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<pepijn> What is the best way to have keyboard shortcuts work like on Mac, instead as like Windows?
<Sysi> settings -> window manager
<Sysi> though I don't think you can change copy&paste shortcut
<pepijn> well, that's kind of the most important one
<Sysi> hmm, you could map ctrl to be super/cmd but I'll need to look up a nice way to do that
<pepijn> but if you do that you'll break the terminal, which uses ctrl+c to erminate
<Sysi> no, then you'll just do cmd-C for that too
<pepijn> Sysi, that is what I mean, I'll have t do cmd+shift+C to paste in the terminal
<pepijn> The beauty of sing cmd is that you have ctrl for other stuff
<Sysi> well that just isn't possible afaik
<Sysi> but when you hilight text you can paste with middle click
<pepijn> :(
<pepijn> then I might as well not bother, because It'll never work the way I want.
<pepijn> If I remap cmd to ctrl, I'll still need to use tab to cycle windows
<pepijn> and press cmd+shift+C for the terminal
<Sysi> hmm, I don't have xfce terminal at hand right now, so could you check if it has option for changing the paste key combination?
<Sysi> some other terminal might have it even if xfce4-terminal doesn't
<Sysi> so you could use cmd-c everywhere else, but ctrl-c in terminal
<Oweoqi> hi all, does Xubuntu send any data of any kind to Canonical?
<Sysi> you mean when you install it? no
<Oweoqi>  oh no, just during every day use such as how (by default) Unity send search data to back to them
<Oweoqi> Anything similar in Xubuntu?
<Sysi> no, on unity you can prevent that by removing one package
<Oweoqi> of course, this is just an example to provide context to my question
<Sysi> I kind of figured it by myself
<Oweoqi> cool cool, so the base of Ubuntu doesn't have anything like this?
<Sysi> nope, it's just done by the amazon-addition in unity dash
<brainwash> what about software center? or ubuntu one?
<brainwash> or even package updates?
<brainwash> they all send data to canonical :)
<Oweoqi> oh really
<Oweoqi> Ubuntu one makes sense
<Oweoqi> but the other two :-.
<Sysi> I'm doubtful about "sending" data via updates but of course they know how much stuff is downloaded, maybe even from mirrors
<brainwash> you said "any data of any kind"
<Sysi> I just think there's difference
<Sysi> though I just started to reconsider that
<Oweoqi> I'm just trying to learn about the system is all
<Oweoqi> any data being transferred outside of a web browser is something I need to know about
<Oweoqi> (I already know what I'm doing in the browser)
<Sysi> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ not sure if this is enabled by default (do you really?)
<Oweoqi> yeah I do, it's locked down pretty tight too
<Oweoqi> Nope popcon isn't default
<anders_> hello there. anyone here using xubuntu and a nexus 7? I'm used to working from windows, and I cant seem to get fastboot to work etc. Googled some guides, but don't really get them. Do I need to install drivers or what is the process here? Starting from scratch
<anders_> brb reboot
<xubuntu938> WILL ANYBODY HELP ME FOR INSTALLING CANON LBP2900B PRINTER
<jlack> I think there's something wrong with my sound
<jlack> Like the pitch is higher
<TheSheep> you sound ok to me
<jlack> hawhaw
<jlack> it's not my headphones
<jlack> anyone
<jlack> oh it's just chrome
<Mitchell92> Hi.. I just installed my nVidia driver, now it seems like I'm using a minimaliztic theme and I can't figure out how to get it back... my top bar and such is all silver.
<Mitchell92> it apears like 3d Acceleration isnt working.
<rowboatnick> Mitchell92: did you change any theme settings?
<seronis> what kind of connectivity options are available with android phones and xubuntu ?
<SonikkuAmerica> seronis: The same as any other Ubuntu flavor - get the Android SDK, connect up and run [ adb devices ]
<TheSheep> I don't think he meant debugging
<seronis> SonikkuAmerica: in not referring to development.  i mean integration (already have the sdk)
<SonikkuAmerica> seronis: Oh. What kind of integration do you need? Xubuntu, like Ubuntu, can read data from Android devices OOB
<seronis> nothing specific.  more curious what options are available/popular other than airdroid and vnc
<seronis> because neither of those are xubuntu specific (or even linux specific)
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't think there's anything Xubuntu-specific
<angelite> Hello?
#xubuntu 2013-06-09
<Quix86> xubuntu keeps trying to update zsnes, I don't want it to because the latest version doesn't work on 13.04
<Quix86> how do I keep it from trying to update it? These notifications are annoying
<Belial`> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-ubuntu.html
<Unit193> Quix86: Is there a bug reported about it not working?
<Unit193> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Quix86> yeah there's one somewhere
<Quix86> cba to look it back up I just want it to not update
<Unit193> Sure, good enough for me.
<configx> Hey all. Just installed 13.04 and I'm loving it. One minor thing though...how why does bluetooth icon show twice? See what I mean --> http://i.imgur.com/84LUnUO.png
<configx> Looks like the black one is in the notification area and the light one is in the indicator plugin?
<configx> Nevermind, I figured it out. One was the Blueman applet (light) and the other was the Bluetooth applet (dark). I disabled the bluetooth one.
<dunpeal> Hi. I just installed 13.04 on a desktop, but it won't boot.
<dunpeal> /dev/sdg1   *        2048    31256575    15627264    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<dunpeal> Apparently, "/dev/sdg1" is the boot partition.
<dunpeal> Not sure what that even is (it's a new desktop)
<xubuntu582> Why doesn't linux ask for my password to login when I start the computer?
<Unit193> Because you set it not to when you installed?
<xubuntu582> I just changed it so that it is forced to ask for it.
<xubuntu582> Looking at it now it says: "Password: Asked on login"
<xubuntu582> Nobody knows?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu582, did you reboot?
<xubuntu582> Yes I've tried restarting, shutting down, and logging out and shutting down. Same result
<Unit193> Should edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<oxez> Hello. I installed 13.04 (x86-64) on a laptop, installation went smooth, except it didn't install any boot loader, and so Windows' is loading up instead of grub. Is there a way to run the grub-install script on the livecd so I don't have to go through the install process all over again? (I assume that under normal conditions, the GRUB setup detects windows partition automatically?) thanks
<xubuntu582> [SeatDefaults] autologin-user=user autologin-user-timeout=0 autologin-session=lightdm-autologin greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter user-session=xubuntu
<Unit193> oxez: Yep, by using chroot you can install it just fine.
<Unit193> oxez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<oxez> Unit193: Yea I know I can chroot and do it myself, I should rephrase my question: Is there a script that xubuntu runs to setup grub all automagically that I cxan execute?
<oxez> Ah, maybe I'll find something in that page, thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<Os_Maleus> hi all!
<Os_Maleus> does somebody know how to split a multilayer tiff-file into single picture files (tiff, jpeg or jpg)?
<Noob2174> wow....chances of getting a question answered here are good?
<cfhowlett> !details|Noob2174,
<ubottu> Noob2174,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Noob2174> Very "Simple" I want to be able to type in Chinese in my computer, other computer have a fast toggle between languages...is this something I have to set, or is there a default that I have to click on?
<Os_Maleus> correction of my question: does somebody know how to split a multilayer tiff-file into single picture files (tiff, jpeg or jpg) *on the command line*?
<Noob2174> SOrry...Xubunu 13.04
<cfhowlett> Noob2174, you probably have to install the language pack ... BUT have you consider ubuntukylin?  distro specially designed for the Chinese user ...
<cfhowlett> Noob2174, official canonical/ubuntu product, fully supported
<Noob2174> cfhowlett I'm an american user...just started learning chinese (& ubunutu) ;) just want ot be able to keep up my srudies on the Xubunut machine
<Noob2174> (sorry, spelling)_
<cfhowlett> Noob2174, ah.  ok.  i think language packs are in the software center
<Noob2174> sweet...I'll go check them out! Thanks for your help! Many good vibes being sent your way! cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> Noob2174, have fun, be safe
<Os_Maleus> Noob2174: Keyboard Layouts Plugin is a plug-in for the taskbar, which shows You the activated language output of Your keyboard.
<Noob2174> Ahhh....that would be really useful too
<Noob2174> [nods to Os_Maleus]
<Os_Maleus> I have configured the settings for shortcuts over scripts to change between the keyboard layout.
<Noob2174> ah...
<Noob2174> I'll look into that as well
<Noob2174> Thanks Open Source Gods!
<Os_Maleus> no one there with experiences in splitting a multilayer tiff-file into single picture files (tiff, jpeg or jpg) on the command line?
<oxez> So after install grub with boot-repair, I'm stuck at the splash screen on the first boot. Surely this is not normal behavior..?
<oxez> Pressing up-arrow, and it tried to load  "Bonjour remote printer browsing daemon", nothing else after that
<dunpeal> Hi. How do I rename a panel?
<dunpeal> e.g. I have a "Panel 2", I'd like to rename it to "Panel 1
<silicon> hello. Would anyone be adept in reading bootcharts to reduce boot times ?
<Mortvert> Oh hello.
<Mortvert> I'm getting 'no route to host' on local network for whatever reason
<juan_> hi all, i cant use skype in xubuntu 12. this works only 4 me?
<pii3> hi
<pii3> i have xubuntu installed
<pii3> and ihave all my drivers mounted and i have their icon on my desktop!
<pii3> How can i hide theme from desktop?
<aiena> Is anyone successfully using gnash with xubuntu 12.04?
<Aiena1> I am sortoff irritated with flash atm
<Aiena1> brb reboot
<b3rz3rk3r> hey guys, im getting tearing on the proprietary nvidia drivers. does anyone know how to fix it?
<Belial`> the native compositor doesn't do opengl.
<Belial`> the only way to get rid of the tearing is to use something like compton.
<b3rz3rk3r> Belial`, only thing that is coming up for that is on arch
<b3rz3rk3r> could you give me a howto link?
<Belial`> which version of xubuntu?
<Belial`> 12.04, 12.10, or 13.04?
<xubuntu522> 13.04
<xubuntu522> HOW MASTERIZZE ISO FILE IS OVER 700MB?
<Belial`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<b3rz3rk3r> 13.04 Belial`
<Belial`> follow that.
<b3rz3rk3r> ty
<xubuntu522> OK TANKS
<pii3> Hi agian
<pii3> i sortcut to all my partitions and drives on my xubuntu desktop how can i hide them ?
<elfy> settings manager - desktop - icons - select from default icons
<pii3> elfy, i have Home, Trash and File system but i can just hide xubuntu file system i have other partition and disk on my computer
<Belial`> pii3, what happens when you uncheck removeable drives?
<elfy> then select removable devices then
<b3rz3rk3r> Belial`, Compton works fantastic! No more tearing! :D
<b3rz3rk3r> Belial`, thanks for the help, so happy!
<pii3> ahh cool works
<pii3> what is the different of desktop and alternate ?
<Belial`> b3rz3rk3r, np
<Janeks991> good day
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there any way (in !Studio btw) to disable the touch pad while typing in XFCE settings?
<xubuntu363> Hi all. I need some help please.... My Desktop is now showing the contents of my home folder. Don't know how that happened but would love to revert to my original Desktop folder. Any ideas? Thx
<b3rz3rk3r> I've installed openvpn but I'm only seeing PPTP under VPN options in the network manager. How do I fix this?
<flux242> b3rz3rk3r: are you missing openvpn plugin for the networkmanager?
<koegs> b3rz3rk3r: install network-manager-openvpn
<b3rz3rk3r> yup that was the problem, thanks guys!
<Aiena> Is there a way to set an alarm/timer to beep in 30 minutes for linux from terminal or do I need an app if so can someone suggest a good one
<Sysi> sleep 1800 [vlc|mplayer|aplay] /path/to/file
<Aiena> there no system beep?
<Aiena> cnat i call sleep 1800 beep(freq)
<David-A> Aiena: in terminal:  sleep 30m && printf "\a"  (if motherboard speaker is enabled)
<xubuntu376> salve a tutti. ho un problema con skype. esso non si avvia, ma crash. Ho un pc vecchio.
<xubuntu376>  Hello everyone. I have a problem with skype. it does not start, but crash. I have an old pc.
<xubuntu376> please help me
<Sysi> Aiena: it seems there is a »beep« command
<Aiena> there was a beep in windows
<Aiena> I used to have fun messing with it
<David-A> Aiena: if you have sox installed you can use the "play" command and synthesise sounds, e.g. ''play -q -n synth 3 pluck''
<Aiena> cool sox seems lightweight
<flux242> (sleep 30m; dd if=/dev/urandom | aplay) &
<David-A> flux242: will that ever stop playing? (could be a bit annoying)
<flux242> killall aplay
<Aiena> David-A: flux solution is awesome annoying and easy to rememeber
<Sysi> or don't use & just hit ctrl C
<Aiena> hmm ctrl c works well to stop it
<Aiena> benefits of terminal
<Aiena> IU wonder if the noise is bad for the ears though flux242 is white noise generated too?
<Aiena> and can i replace /dev/urandom with path to a file?
<Aiena> and have it loop over
<David-A> Aiena: I assume you will read the man page of play to find out different synth sounds and how to customize freq, duration, fadeout, and such
<Sysi> you need to use some player unless you want to hear the raw bytes
<Aiena> Thanks
<xubuntu376> can you help me
<Sysi> piping a file directly to aplay could sound interesting
<cesarflores>  vvvvvvvvvvvvv
<flux242> check this out http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/tagged/1195/aplay
<David-A> Aiena: to play wav and mp3 and things like that, you could use "play", or "vlc" or "mplayer" as suggested above, or "mpg123"
<Aiena> play is very powerful
<Aiena> David-A: I need your help though
<David-A> Aiena: to loop an mp3 forever in mplayer, use ''-loop 0'' option
<Aiena> play -n synth sin plays a long even beep which is good enough for this purpose but is there a way to make the beep choppy like an alarm?
<Aiena> not sure how that is done
<Aiena> is it possible to break up a synth sound the manualjust gives suggested uses but is not very clear
<nest34> ls -a
<xubuntu376>  Hello everyone. I have a problem with skype. it does not start, but crash. I have an old pc.
<David-A> Aiena: try ''play -q -n synth 3 sine 200-400'' then change "200-400" to "400-200", change "3" to "1", and change "sine" to "sawtooth"
<Aiena> hmm all play one contiguous sound
<Aiena> i want to break up the sound at say one second and have play loop that one second synthesized output with a 1 second delay
<Aiena> the manual is very vast
<Aiena> *have "play" loop...
<Aiena> any suggestions David-A
<Aiena> it is like " play -n synth sin (freq)"  for 1 second then 1 second delay then  "play-n synth sin (freq)" again for 1 second in a loop
<David-A> Aiena: something like this?   for i in 1 2 3 4; do play -q -n synth 0.8 sine 400-800; sleep 1; done
<Aiena> great
<Aiena> thanks
<David-A> Aiena: change sleep 1 to sleep 0.8, it sounds better
<Aiena> oh great so the 0.8 is the time period for the beep great
<Aiena> and sleep 1 is the delay
<Aiena> awesome
<Aiena> and can the for loop be written as for i in 1..4 ?
<Aiena> 1 to 4 works
<Aiena> :)
<David-A> Aiena: bash has a syntax {1..4} that will be expanded to 1 2 3 4, but dont use that for thousands of iterations
<Aiena> Ok
<Aiena> it doesnt work here for some reason
<Aiena> however specifying "for i in 1 to 4"
<Aiena> does work
<Aiena> sp will stick with that
<Aiena> *so
<David-A> Aiena: to see what really is happening, try:   for i in 1 to 4; do echo "i = $i"; done
<David-A> Aiena: you see, "for i in 1 to 4", does *not* work, not as you expected
<Aiena> your write
<Aiena> hmm
<Aiena> thanks for pointing it out
<David-A> Aiena: does this work for you?   for i in {1..4}; do echo "i = $i"; done
<Aiena> yes
<Aiena> I missed the parentheses
<David-A> Aiena: note that the {1..4} syntax only works in bash, not in sh
<Aiena> David-A: "sleep 2s && for i in {1..4}; do play -n synth 0.1 sin;sleep 0.1; done"
<Aiena> I never knew you could execute a for loop directly from terminal linux is so cool :)
<Aiena> thanks
<Aiena> ok David-A I am relatively new to linux so still need to learn lots I am not comfortable with sh yet
<Aiena> I think the normal terminal is a bash terminal
<David-A> Aiena: what the shell in the terminal is, is determined by user settings in /etc/passwd, but in most systems it is bash by default
<Aiena> Ok I need to buy a linux book and study it so far I know the basics and what you have taught me !! THanks a lot David-A
<David-A> Aiena: "buy a book"? 2013? do you have access to the internet?
<Aiena> sox is very good I can jsut syth the sound rather than having to specify a path to a file with vlc etc all the time and its more efficient :)
<Aiena> David-A: E books are still bad for heavy reading
<Aiena> I still resort to books because of the scroll back scroll forward issue with e books !
<Aiena> But FBreader is ok
<Aiena> so I can manage ebooks with that
<Aiena> but its not so great
<David-A> Aiena: not books, not e-books, just web sites with guides, examples, courses, all for free
<Aiena> Hmm IRC is great. You've been a lot more help. Searching on google didnt give me the right answer
<Aiena> searching for a timer on linux pointed me to a cpu timer event :P
<Aiena> I had never heard of sox before I am going to experiment a lot more with it now :)
<Aiena> THanks a lot :)
<David-A> Aiena: what some more fun? generate graphical plots from numerical data?
<xubuntu975> hi! I just want to ask about how long can laptop work from batary?
<holstein> xubuntu975: depends on the hardware.. the battery.. the hardware driver support.. what you are doing on the machine, and what is turned on or off, such as wifi/bluetooth
<holstein> xubuntu975: i get 6+ hours on my EEEpc, and less than an hour on an older acer
<xubuntu975> is it longer then in windows?
<holstein> xubuntu975: depends on hardware support
<holstein> xubuntu975: for me? i have no idea, since i have not used windows on either of those machine.. but, typically, the hardware is designed to run, and intended to run windows.. thuse with optimized drivers that do power management better than linux can, without similar attention from a vendor
<Aiena> David-A: Indeed
<Aiena> WOuld love to
<xubuntu975> holstein: i see.  i just asked becouse in institute some times should work a lot, and in win my laptop works longer, then kubuntu
<David-A> Aiena: can you install "ploticus" from the repos?
<Aiena> I'll check !! Just building a package
<Aiena> yes David-A
<Aiena> I thik so I'll learn linux way faster with tiny exercises like these :)
<Aiena> David-A:  Installed
<Aiena> ploticus
<holstein> xubuntu975: in the future, consider purchasing hardware that is designed and intended to run linux instead of windows (assuming you want to run linux instead of windows, primarily).. something like system76 for example
<Aiena> holstein: where do you get good configurations for CG which are completely linux compatible?
<holstein> Aiena: CG?
<Aiena> computer graphics
<Aiena> Say for 3D
<David-A> Aiena: are you using a graphical environment? (that is, the terminal is just a window in a windowing system, a desktop system)
<Aiena> I am using a graphical environment but I prefer the termi al for most of the core work
<xubuntu975> holstein: thanks for advice. i`l be smarte in feature)
<Aiena> David-A:  I use xubuntu it leaves a lot of ram for CG etc.
<holstein> xubuntu975: my EEEpc was not that way.. i juse bought intel, and had done my research
<Aiena> with the xfce desktop
<David-A> Aiena: to see boring data in a terminal:  for i in {2001..2010}; do echo $i $RANDOM; done
<holstein> Aiena: im not sure about the question.. you mean, 3d hardware? for gaming?
<Aiena> hmm yes specifications will be very similar for gaming both need good cpu's and gpu's and truckloads of RAM
<Aiena> holstein: Animation
<Aiena> like 3d movies (finding nemo) but yes I intend to get a good gpu as well as a good cpu
<holstein> Aiena: blender is the tool we have that i know folks do 3d in... i mean, i use other 3d capable applications, such as sweethome3d, but it depends on your needs
<Aiena> I use blender a lot (blender.org)
<Aiena> holstein: said it at the same time
<Aiena> :)
<holstein> things like openshot use blender as well, for some 3d effects
<Aiena> yeah I need that kind of pc
<holstein> Aiena: are you asking about a machine made to run linux that will do 3d graphics?
<Aiena> exactly
<Aiena> Imean vendors who sell a 100% compatible machine
<holstein> Aiena: i would look at system76, and at least get an idea of what is available.. you might find cheaper.. but you likely wont find better
<Aiena> thanks
<Aiena> holstein: does system 76 sell nvidia gtx 580 cards the 690 cards are good for gaming but not gpu rendering
<Aiena> hmm doesnt seem so
<Aiena> I could buy that seperate thanks holstein
<holstein> Aiena: i would call/email them.. they will be able to provide you information on what you would need... if you want to discuss, we go to #xubuntu-offtopic.. thanks :)
<Aiena> David-A: lol
<David-A> Aiena: lol? the boring data?
<David-A> Aiena: my thinking was repeating the for loop but pipe its output to ploticus. do you know about up-arrow to repeat a previous command?
<Aiena> yes
<David-A> Aiena: so after the for loop that generates data, append:   | ploticus -prefab vbars data=- x=1 y=2
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> David-A: the random function is generating out of bounds data which ploticus cant handle
<David-A> Aiena: my ploticus handles it, version 2.41-Mar2009
<Aiena> David-A: can you give the full command maybe I am doing something wrong
<David-A> Aiena:  for i in {2001..2010}; do echo $i $RANDOM; done | ploticus -prefab vbars data=- x=1 y=2
<Aiena> ah works now
<Aiena> forgot a tiny element
<David-A> Aiena: try again and change "vbars" to "lines" in the command
<Aiena> neat
<Aiena> David-A: got to sleep good night
<Aiena> will have loads of fun later
<Aiena> Was a pleasure talking to you
<Aiena> take care
<Aiena> :)
<David-A> Aiena: no, this is as fun as it gets
<Aiena> hehe
<Aiena> ok ciao
<photon> hi. which gcc version is in xubuntu 12.04?
#xubuntu 2014-06-02
<Pr0jectRec0n> hello, just installed xubuntu 14.04 - I couldn't find documentation anywhere that xubuntu uses lightdm as the login manager. Why's that? Is there a xubuntu specific lightdm wiki?
<Unit193> Xubuntu does use lightdm, and there isn't any specific documentation in terms of LightDM and Xubuntu, it's the same here as elsewhere.
<Pr0jectRec0n> Unit193, thanks, but I needed the default lightdm.conf that xubuntu uses if autologin is selected during the install - I found something comparable for 12.04, here : http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/, but it's a bit different with 14.04
<Pr0jectRec0n> infact, this is what i have one 14.04 with autologin enabled : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=u6U9QPYt
<Pr0jectRec0n> so, it looks like it's using lightdm-gtk-greeter for the greeter session, but how does it get there from lightdm-autologin (as the session)?
<Pr0jectRec0n> I'm asking as I downloaded the LXQT DE and it didn't add the lxqt session entry by default (I was surprised!), and I'll need to fiddle with the settings to have both optionson the lightdm login/boot screen
<Pr0jectRec0n> I'm asking as I downloaded the LXQT DE and it didn't add the lxqt session entry by default (I was surprised!), and I'll need to fiddle with the settings to have both optionson the lightdm login/boot screen
<Unit193> Generally it's the xubuntu session to autologin to Xubuntu.
<Pr0jectRec0n> Unit193, can you tell me where it sets the XFCE session  as the default autologin session?
<Unit193> It's set in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf, but user edits generally go in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.  Also may need to remove ~/.dmrc
<Pr0jectRec0n> Unit193, hmm - I was looking through the official wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM - and under the 'Change the Default Session' : Note: The session switcher will only show up if you have more than one VALID session; a valid session is one that points to a valid executable.
<Pr0jectRec0n> ^ this is not the case though :(
<Unit193> You have the Xubuntu and Xfce sessions.
<Pr0jectRec0n> I ensured the lxqt.desktop stuff under /usr/share/xsessions is present iand valid (along with xubuntu.desktop and xfce.desktop)
<HiDeHo-NZ> Hi all just wanting to know if there is a way to safely move /home to another partition. I want to move /home but link so when i go to /home it will point to the new partition.
<Pr0jectRec0n> HiDeHo-NZ, I don't think sof-linking /home to another partition would be a problem. if it was / or /boot, you'd have been in for a world of hurt
<Pr0jectRec0n> HiDeHo-NZ, since this is not xubuntu specific per se, you could also ask the ppl at #linux
<Unit193> !movehome | HiDeHo-NZ
<ubottu> HiDeHo-NZ: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Pr0jectRec0n> what, looks like there's a wiki for every damn thing
<guessedit> hello
<HiDeHo-NZ> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<guessedit> is there an easy way to update flash player
<Pr0jectRec0n> guessedit, 14.04?
<guessedit> yeah
<guessedit> not sure but i think it has something to do with why a lot of thumbnails on facebook don't load
<Pr0jectRec0n> nah, thats probably not flash
<Pr0jectRec0n> if you can go to youtube.com and watch any videos there (assuming you've not 'set' it  to use html5 by default), you already have flash installed and working properly
<guessedit> yeah i can watch youtube but some websites say i need flash player
<guessedit> in Other Software, does Canonical Partners need to be checked?
<Pr0jectRec0n> guessedit, yes
<guessedit> created a .gtkrc-2.0 file in the home directory but it disappears and can't find it in search, try to make another empty file with the same name and it says there's already a file with that name
<guessedit> i was doing some of the "24 things to do when you install xubuntu 14" on the binarytides website
<guessedit> adobe flash player seems to be installed though.. it's in the chrome//plugins
<Unit193> Chrome bundles it's own flash, so it'd be installed.
<guessedit> the plugin wasn't there before
<guessedit> wasn't there 10 mins ago... kinda weird
<someone235> hey, my sound manager icon has disappeared, how can I fix this?
<xubuntu722> anybody here having issues installing spideroak xubuntu 14.04
<skribblezatcha> someone235, go to settings manager, and go to session and startup, then go to application autostart and look for indicator sound and make sure that its ticked off, and then go and restart. you should be good to go.
<someone235> skribblezatcha, I don't have "indicator sound"
<goneeuro> Hi guys. I am trying to turn my laptop into a wifi hotspot with ap-hotspot. It works until I connect my
<goneeuro> to a vpn with the ethernet.
<goneeuro> My goal is to be able to connect my apple tv to my laptop so it thinks its in the US.
<knome> goneeuro, we do not offer help to take (potentially) illegal actions.
<goneeuro> Does that count as illegal?
<goneeuro> I pay for cable in the US, I am just currently living in Germany.
<Deepfriedice> Maybe.
<knome> goneeuro, tbh, i don't know. but since it seems to be blocked by default, maybe.
<goneeuro> hmm. OK. I understand.
<Stormer97_znc> hey, is there a way to disable the xfce display settings? they keep overriding what i have set in nvidia-xconfig each time I reboot.
<knome> goneeuro, however, since part of your problem most probably doesn't affect that, feel free to ask things that are related to that but not the spoofing part.
<goneeuro> How about I refrase the question. Ha. How do i turn my laptop into a wifi hotspot while using a vpn. That is not illeagal.
<goneeuro> and ad-hoc is not an option.
<knome> goneeuro, on another note, you're not too likely to get an answer to a question about those things in this channel... you might want to try #ubuntu or other places, like askubuntu, ubuntu forums etc.
<goneeuro> alright Ill give it a shot. Thanks again.
<xubuntu431> help please with installation of xubuntu 14.04 lts on a usb drive
<xubuntu431> my main question is can it be installed as normal like to a hd or liveusb the only way with persistence set high to keep settings?
<Yoplait370> sure you can
<Yoplait370> you can use something like multisystem
<Yoplait370> a tool to make multiboot usb
<xubuntu431> OK multisystem in the sources or is is a special install
<Yoplait370> special install
<Yoplait370> are you using xubuntu on your hd or on live ?
<xubuntu431> I used boot disk creator, and it keeps saying that I dont have enough room on the disk even though its setup exactly as told on a 128 gb usb stick
<xubuntu431> i was using live cd at the time, do u have to do it from a installed hd version?
<Yoplait370> no
<Yoplait370> but it's better to have it installed on your native linux
<Yoplait370> what os do you use ?
<xubuntu431> I have a live usb version I was booted live usb partitioned the 128gb usb and tryed to install and it would not work
<xubuntu431> xubuntu 14.04lts
<Yoplait370> erase all your usb and let me give you multisystem
<xubuntu431> ok
<Yoplait370> 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<xubuntu431> 64
<Yoplait370> k
<Yoplait370> this is the direct download link for multisystem
<Yoplait370> http://www.eltima.com/download/usb_network_gate_x64.deb
<Yoplait370> deb package
<xubuntu431> brb gotta boot to normal to get the file
<Yoplait370> sure
<Yoplait370> i'll wait
<xubuntu980> its me with the need for mulisystem... can you point me to the website its built at
<Yoplait370> i'm back
<Yoplait370> well
<Yoplait370> i got a tutorial to install multisytem
<holstein> xubuntu980: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ is the one i used in the past
<Yoplait370> don't know it
<holstein> though, i just dont bother these days. i find its much more hassle maintaining the multiboot than just making what i need/want
<Yoplait370> xubuntu980: let's speak in private
<madlybad> hello to All!
<madlybad> can someone help me with an issue?
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madlybad> ubottu, confirmed :)
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<madlybad> :))
<madlybad> ok
<madlybad> so, until know i was on Ubuntu 12.04, from today i'm entirely with Xubuntu 14.04. I like very much. Somehow I could made an global menu behavior(this is essential for me- I use netbook) Question= where can I find the screen luminosity setting?
<Yoplait370_> i'm back
<madlybad> there is a possibility?
<Yoplait370_> what are you asking for ?
<Yoplait370_> test
<holstein> madlybad: i would need more details..
<holstein> madlybad: if you are talking about controling screen brightness, that can be function keys on the keyboard.. or a graphics driver can be required to facilitate
<Sinbad> I run Xubuntu 14.04 lts on a lenovo Ideapad S-10
<Sinbad> I own a tracfone LG flip phone with bluetooth
<Sinbad> I want to connect it to my PC and get a file off of it.
<Sinbad> can someone help me?
<Luyin> Sinbad: depends. where are you stuck?
<Sinbad> I loaded the bluetooth under the prefferences
<Sinbad> and its all faded
<Sinbad> im thinking I need to Check its status under terminal and activate it there
<ElderDryas> Sinbad:  I know nothing about bluetooth (don't have it, don't want it :), but seeing as no one else is jumping in here, I'd say start here and come back if that doesn't work  http://askubuntu.com/questions/467830/cant-enable-bluetooth-on-thinkpad-x220-xubuntu-14-04
<ElderDryas> Sinbad, I'd say bluetooth is not installed...see the first answer in the link I gave ^^
<Sinbad> "Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue. This probably means that there were no Bluetooth adapters detected or Bluetooth daemon was not started"
<Sinbad> Error
<ElderDryas> Sinbad: Check to see if it's even installed.
<Sinbad> is there a command for that?
<ElderDryas> open the USC and search for bluetooth
<ElderDryas> There is also this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth . Goofle says last date was May 26, so it's probably up to date.
<ElderDryas> Other than that, I'm out (lack of knowledge).
<Sinbad> how to do I check if bluetooth adapter is installed?
<ElderDryas> wait a sec, you don't even know if your laptop <has> bluetooth ?
<Sinbad> I got it off my mom second hand.
<Sinbad> I asked her and she doesnt know
<Kekai> is there a way to check if I have a bluetooth adapter?
<holstein> Kekai: its hardware.. do you have the hardware?
<Kekai> I hae no Idea
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Kekai> i was sold this laptop second hand
<Kekai> I dont have an adapter
<ElderDryas> Kekai: open a terminal, type " lspci -v > bluetooth.txt " and open and search the resultant file.  And welcome back :)
#xubuntu 2014-06-03
<HoloIRCUser> I am having trouble with the live USB
<KJK> For whatever reason it is asking for a username / password. I have tried "ubuntu" and "xubuntu"
<KJK> Any ideas?
<KJK> Is nobody here ;_;
<holstein> KJK: should be asked for a password.. what are you doing? what are you seeing?
<KJK> It is a live USB installed. It never let me set a name/pass, it just asks for it in the normal login screen. I just made the USB a few hours ago.
<holstein> KJK: ?
<holstein> KJK: there is no such thing as a "live USB installed"
<holstein> KJK: what do you have? a live USB? or an installed system?
<KJK> Mobile typo. A live USB. Not installed
<KJK> Sorry
<holstein> KJK: how did you make it?
<KJK> I torrented it from the torrent.Ubuntu website, and made it with unetbootin
<holstein> KJK: consider confirming your iso..
<holstein> !md5 | KJK
<ubottu> KJK: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> KJK: and dd copy the iso to the USB stick
<KJK> Okay. Will do. Thanks!
<wllrt> Anyone by any chance running a theme on their xfce4 terminal? Looking at installing this one, but the instructions are not to clear: https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-xfce4-terminal
<KJK> holstein: That worked! Thanks! Unetbootin must have some problems
<js_doode> Anyone by any chance running a theme on their xfce4 terminal? Looking at installing this one, but the instructions are not to clear: https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-xfce4-terminal
<js_doode> Anyone by any chance running a theme on their xfce4 terminal? Looking at installing this one, but the instructions are not to clear: https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-xfce4-terminal
<js_doode> ^^ sorry for repeat.
<Unit193> js_doode: Should be able to drop a theme file in ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/colorschemes/
<js_doode> Unit193: so if I create directory "colorschemes" and dropt that file from the link provided ^^, I should be fine?
<js_doode> *drop
<Unit193> Ah, terminalrc files, so you can just overwrite .config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<js_doode> Unit193: Well the default terminalrc file in ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc has some content like [Configuration] blah blah, but this terminalrc file provided on the link, anyone really, is more like an html file.
<js_doode> Unit193: So, I'm just confused whether to blank out the default terminalrc file and just paste that info in, or paste below the default [Configuration] stuff. :/
<js_doode> Unit193: nvm, I just read your message.
<Unit193> js_doode: Just overwrite the dupe lines.
<js_doode> Unit193: I will try.
<Unit193> js_doode: If you want to keep other defaults, I recommend you leave them there.  As seen in the installation instructions: https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-xfce4-terminal/blob/master/README.md
<js_doode> Unit193: Ok. I first created a backup of that terminalrc, so if anything goes wonky, I'll just revert back. But I guess it makes sense what you're saying. Maybe I was just reading those instructions wrong.
<Unit193> js_doode: Also, the Xubuntu default one is /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<js_doode> js_doode: good to know. thanks.
<Unit193> :)
<js_doode> Unit193: Xubuntu 14.04 rocks. I'm running it on a Thinkpad A30, ancient hardware.
<Unit193> Heh, glad you like it.
<js_doode> Unit193: Any chance or anyone here, have a good terminal color scheme that plays well with tmux?
<Unit193> I just use the stock old Xfce one.
<js_doode> Unit193: I'm such a dufas. I had wget the file, rather than clicking on it via that github link. :(
<Unit193> Hah, nice.  Yeah, there will be a 'raw' link you can wget.
 * js_doode <3's xubuntu 14.04
<js_doode> Very clean-looking. Kudos to all the Xubuntu Devs. here here!
<js_doode> What would be the most effective way for me to install a newer version of Firefox in Xubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> js_doode: you shouldnt have to. ff gets updates.. there is a ppa
<js_doode> holstein: oh?
<js_doode> holstein: I'm pretty much setting my environment of for web dev.
<js_doode> *up for
<holstein> js_doode: ok.. enjoy
<js_doode> holstein: No, I didn't mean as in right now :), just wanted to mention that.
<js_doode> holstein: Current ff version I'm running is 28.0 but I know there's a 29, I don't know much about ppa, any idea where I can find more info on this?
<holstein> js_doode: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next for example
<holstein> js_doode: you can check that you are up to date with upgrades.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , in a terminal
<Unit193> Firefox is kept up to date in the repos.
<Unit193> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<js_doode> holstein: ^^ In terms of firefox?
<holstein> js_doode: thats what i was saying
<holstein> js_doode: ff is kept updated. you shouldnt need to do anything to get the most current
<holstein> js_doode: try and update your system. you can do that with the command i gave
<holstein> js_doode: if you find you want a different version for some reason, read about the ppa from mozilla
<js_doode> holstein: I've done the sudo apt-get update, just not the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --> assuming the last one is to update distro.
<holstein> js_doode: no, its not
<holstein> js_doode: its to do, precisely, what i said it would do
<js_doode> holstein: Ok.
<js_doode> holstein: I too will read up on the ppa from mozilla. Thanks :)
<holstein> js_doode: it will, as well as with other packages, upgrade them.. so, for example, you will get firefox upgraded to the most recent available in the rpos
<holstein> js_doode: you will get newer kernels.. newer whatever is available to the current version you are using.. 14.04, i assume
<js_doode> js_doode: yes 14.04
<js_doode> holstein:  yes 14.04
<js_doode> :)
<js_doode> What about Google Chrome up to date, is that doable?
<holstein> js_doode: chrome is not in the repos.. you install the .deb from chrome, and the sources are added.. basically, it adds its own ppa, or source.. so, then, when you run the command i gave, you again, get the most recent updated versions of *everything* that is avialable
<Unit193> Google Chrome comes from their own repo, which is up to them to keep updated.
<holstein> and, they usually do fine with keeping it up to date
<js_doode> Unit193: So I wouldn't install it from ppa right?
<holstein> js_doode: correct.. you wouldnt. you would install if from the .deb i referenced above
<js_doode> holstein: Gotcha.
<holstein> js_doode: https://www.google.com/intl/en-US/chrome/browser/
<Unit193> js_doode: Something it can do that chromium doesn't?
<js_doode> Unit193: Not really. Chromium is cool. Is that installed by default?
<Unit193> Nope, but it's in default repos.
<js_doode> Unit193: Ok.
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<js_doode> You guys are awesome. I don't think I'll be distro hopping for a while. Until this laptop croaks. Thinkpad a30 --> really milking it till it goes kaput! ^-^
<js_doode> Looking to launch an application from the launcher that I manually installed. Looking at these 1-yr old instructions: http://tutorialforlinux.com/2013/05/13/linux-xubuntu-howto-create-app-launcher-on-main-menu/ Is this still a viable way? Running Xubuntu 14.04
<poeticrpm> js_doode: links not loading for me. You installed an application manually as in ./configure make make install?
<js_doode> poeticrpm: I followed this post:http://www.libre-software.net/how-to-install-firefox-on-ubuntu-linux-mint
<poeticrpm> js_doode: simplest way is just to go to /opt and look for the firefox folder
<poeticrpm> when you type: "firefox" in the terminal for example, you are really executing /usr/bin/firefox
<poeticrpm> in the case of Arch which im on right now, /usr/bin/firefox is actually just a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox, but I digress.
<js_doode> poeticrpm: I know. I would just not rather run it from terminal. Just my preference.
<poeticrpm> js_doode: it works the same for a launcher. Where you put in the "command" option, just type the full path. so: /opt/firefox/firefox for example
 * js_doode poeticrpm: Arch pretty tough?
<poeticrpm> js_doode: Arch requires you to be informed, but it isnt hard. Im an average dude and I get along with it fine
<poeticrpm> Xubuntu is mindlessly easy, and that has its benefits too
<js_doode> poeticrpm: I put the symlink path when I ran the create new gui launcher, but now I pres the new "Firefox29" and it still takes me to version 28. :/
<poeticrpm> I have Xubuntu 14.04 installed as a recovery system on an external hard drive, and run Debian testing and Arch on my ssd. anyways
<poeticrpm> js_doode: ok, what happens if you type it into the terminal?
<poeticrpm> just as a test
<js_doode> poeticrpm: let me try...
<poeticrpm> js_doode: might I ask why you are installing 28?
<poeticrpm> if youre like me, you prolly hate the new changes in 29
<poeticrpm> im running 28 myself
<poeticrpm> 2 things to consider: does Xubuntu have firefox-esr?
<poeticrpm> and have you ever heard of apt-pinning?
<js_doode> poeticrpm: I don't know about Xubuntu having firefox-esr and no, I haven't heard of apt-pinning. I am wanting to run 29, to see how website differ, since I do website design and dev.
<poeticrpm> firefox-esr is version 24 until late july
<poeticrpm> apt-pinning allows you to freeze a package and apt will ignore upgrading it
<poeticrpm> but if you want 29, why install 28?
<js_doode> poeticrpm: Xubuntu 14.04 came with version 28 by default, I want to install Firefox version 29. And I don't want to upgrade via PPA, because that goes up to beta which is 30.
<poeticrpm> js_doode: My Xubuntu 14.04 has 29 installed right now straight from the repos. I didnt bother to stay with 28 there
<cfhowlett> js_doode sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get it
<poeticrpm> Maybe you just need to upgrade?
<cfhowlett> js_doode as well as all other upgradeable packages
<js_doode> cfhowlett: Ok. Thank you.
<poeticrpm> indeed- simply upgrading will get you 29
<js_doode> poeticrpm: I think that's what I was told earlier. I'm just hard-headed.
<js_doode> cfhowlett, poeticrpm, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> js_doode happy to help
<poeticrpm> js_doode: no problem
<js_doode> cfhowlett: mind if I ask how I can remove the gui launcher I created for my supposed install of firefox29 before I run the upgrade?
<cfhowlett> js_doode right-click, delete IINM
<js_doode> cfhowlett: let me specify running 14.04, I did not add it to the browser group nor did I make it the default browser icon. I created an icon "firefox29" and the only way I find it is through typing it in the launcher search bar.
<js_doode> cfhowlett: I right-cick and don't see "delete IINM"
<cfhowlett> js_doode IINM = If I'm Not Mistaken.
<js_doode> When I'm right-clicking, all I see is"Add to favorites" "Add to Desktop" "Add to Panel"
<js_doode> cfhowlett: Ok. Totally missed that acronym. ^-^
<cfhowlett> js_doode go into Nautilus or thunar, navigate to your launcher and delete.
<cfhowlett> :)
<js_doode> cfhowlett: ^^but this is xfce4
<cfhowlett> js_doode same same
<js_doode> cfhowlett: sorry. thunar == file manager. gotcha.
<xubuntu365> hi
<xubuntu365> let me know whether there isany usb format tool for xubuntu 14.04 similar to found in linuxmint 17
<gry> I don't know the mint's one, what should it do?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu365 unetbootin  or the default disk creator
<xubuntu365> it will format an usb stick as NTFS / FAT32 or 16 drive
<xubuntu365> unetbootin is a disk image loader but not formatting tool
<cfhowlett> xubuntu365 news to me as it formatted the last USB I made ...
<xubuntu365> i have to check and further say i have not seen disk creater in menu is it default app or to be installed from synaptic
<cfhowlett> xubuntu365 system>startup disk creator   should be a default app
<xubuntu365>  i will check
<xubuntu501> Can anzone help me with a issue I have mounting a ubuntu hd on a windows xp system_
<xubuntu572> hey
<xubuntu572> i need help my kern.log is 400gb big
<xubuntu572> there must be something very wrong
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572 that's does seem wrong ...
<xubuntu572> syslog is 162gb
<xubuntu572> pls help
<xubuntu572> i am new to linux
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572 what is the size of your HDD
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572 and what does cat /etc/issue return
<xubuntu572> size is 1tb
<xubuntu572> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572 ask in the main #ubuntu channel.  that problem is out of my paygrade.
<xubuntu572> i dont understand because i installed xubuntu and not just ubuntu
<xubuntu572> when i login with normal username the screen is empty
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572 xubuntu IS ubuntu - just uses xfce4 instead of unity for look and feel
<xubuntu572> had to login with root
<xubuntu572> ok
<xubuntu572> do you have any idea what could be the problem here?
<xubuntu572> any troubleshoot
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572 ask in #ubunut
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu
<xubuntu572> okay thank you
<mapps> wow those are some big logs
<cfhowlett> mapps if you know anything, help him out in #ubuntu
<tecnologia> buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar a instalar y configurar un escritorio remoto en xubuntu
<slickymasterWork> !es | tecnologia
<ubottu> tecnologia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows the installed size of kubuntu and xubuntu, are there a big difference between them? been looking after the info on google, cant be found anywhere.
<cfhowlett> nicklas_ around 8 GB each.  install one, then install the alternate desktop environment to see what it looks/feels like
<nicklas_> cfhowlett: i have a ultrabook, with 24 gb ssd and 700ich gb hdd, dont want the os to be too big, so i can fit it on the ssd, plus some games, and use the hdd as /home
<cfhowlett> nicklas_ 24 gig is plenty - even vanilla ubuntu runs only around 12 gigs without /home/data ...
<nicklas_> cfhowlett: are you talking about xubuntu or kubuntu now?
<cfhowlett> nicklas_ no ubuntu with unity is a bit heavier
<nicklas_> cfhowlett: i did have xubuntu installed, but first there was this bug with software properties, and it did not want to show installable drivers in software tab, a bug that has been reported already, i did the manual fix (change the config manually), but then it updated the config, and the bug was back, and it borked nvidia settings too, so i threw xubuntu in the trash
<cfhowlett> nicklas_ try lubuntu also quite light
<nicklas_> think it was issues with some gtk stuff, so thought id give kubuntu (qt) instead to avoid that gtk bug
<nicklas_> cfhowlett: thats too lightweight for me, then i might as well go openbox or fluxbox, been using them in the past
<cfhowlett> nicklas_ you've got enough space on the 24 gigs to install any ubuntu flavor - so long as you put /home elsewhere
<nicklas_> cfhowlett: yeah
<GridCube> 6gb is enough to install any base of any 'buntu
<GridCube> including home
<nicklas_> cfhowlett: but kde has some stuff i find annoying, plus most apps i use are gtk, docky or cairo-.dock, gufw and others
<cfhowlett> nicklas_  options and choices ... :)
<nicklas_> yeah, but then if i want to install all the oss shooters, plus some other games maybe, then i want to be sure i have enough space, thats why i went with xubuntu instead of kubuntu on it, but if xubuntu takes almost as much space, then whats the point, plus i can avoid those annoying bugs
<cfhowlett> nicklas_ you'd have to install a ton of games to eat up 12 gigs
<nicklas_> ya know GridCube and cfhowlett ;-)
<nicklas_> yeah maybe, oss games dont take so much space, the steam games install on /home anyway so
<nicklas_> but regular ubuntu isnt an option for me
<nicklas_> i want a desktop, not a shell
<nicklas_> anyone knows if that bug with the additional drivers tab crashing because of a typo in the config file for software properties have been solved?
<nicklas_> this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1268134 is fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319257 in software-properties (Ubuntu Utopic) "duplicate for #1268134 Additional drivers tab crashes if locale is sv and recommended driver available" [High,Triaged]
<nicklas_> doesnt look like its fixed, think ill just go with qt instead
<nicklas_> so, if i install kubuntu instead of xubuntu, there wont be any difference in installed size? i mean xubuntu has lightweight apps, kubuntu does not?
<holstein> nicklas_: i would expect them to be different sizes
<xubuntu967> Just want to say thanks! Xubuntu 14.04 is perfect, upgraded from 12.04 the other day and have no complaints! Everyone involved in Xubuntu is awesome, thanks for not changing things like every other distro. Thanks to every upstream project that makes this distro possible!
<Pici> yay
<Aritheanie> nicklas_ : apps with kde tend to be heavier on resource use than xubuntu's default stuff, I think. Lots of extra dependencies.
<ARM9> is there no way to make the damn ui in firefox have less padding in xubuntu
<ARM9> the only browser with significantly smaller url+bookmarks+menu is chromium but webgl doesn't work with it
<ARM9> it's mainly the humongous tabs that are in the way, and bookmark padding
<Reptilia> I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia> I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia> Keyboard lag on Xubuntu 13.10 ------------------->>>>>>  Kyboad lag on ubunt13.10
<Reptilia> I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia> I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Church> Reptilia: out of curiosity, have you checked in 'top' if there isn't some heavy cpu hog because of which there might be some lag?
<Reptilia> Church:It fixed by its own, lol.
<Reptilia> Okay, it is lagy again.
<Reptilia> laggy*
<Reptilia> What do i do?
<Reptilia> I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia> I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, and i experience a major lag, while typing on the keyboard. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<Church> Please, stop repeating too often. It's a bit impolite.
<Reptilia> I've rebooted, and that is why i've posted the problem again. Anyway, i am sorry if it is impolite.
<bazhang> !crosspost | Reptilia
<ubottu> Reptilia: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Church> BTW, i'd rather think of upgrading to 14.04 LTS, not 13.10, due former being longer & better supported then interim release.
<Reptilia> bazhang: Alright, did not know that there is a rule about that, thought that if no one is able to help here, there will be someone on the other channel.
<Reptilia> Church:Yeah, i will upgrade to 14.04 now. Should i go to Settings Manager ---> Software Updater, in order to update the OS version? Thanks in advance.
<xubuntu960> Hola
<xubuntu960> Algún español que me pueda ayudar?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu960> Gracias Abottu
<baizon> :)
<Reptilia> I've started updating 13.10 ---> 14.04. This showed on the screen: "One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing this upgrade, to avoid locking your users out of their current sessions."
<Reptilia> What should i do?
<Reptilia> Is this the official Xubuntu channel?
<Reptilia> No one to help, in such a critical point/
<Reptilia> ?
<Unit193> That's standard in about every upgrade I've done, just quit those programs.
<baizon> !patience | Reptilia
<ubottu> Reptilia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Reptilia> Unit193:How to do that?
<Unit193> xscreensaver-command -exit  for example.
<Reptilia> Unit193:Can you write to me the exact command?
<Unit193> === Xubuntu community meeting in 10 minutes - #xubuntu-devel ===
<slickymaster> lol
<ARM9> is that so
<xubuntu186> hi, i have problems installing ubuntu 14.04 lts on hardware Raid 0
<xubuntu186> something gets wrong with the LVM
<xubuntu186> and the installation cannot continue
<xubuntu186> anybody knows how to do?
<anumu> hi please fix keyboard shortcuts they often render my xubuntu 14.0.4 netbook useless
<anumu> tried to get a usb keyboard but when using ctrl+<keys> in firefox all hell breakes loose and i had to restart by pulling off power
<Reptilia> I've upgraded to Xubuntu 14.04 and it seems that the keyboard lag is gone, but the shortcut CTRL + ALT + T is not working. How can i fix this? Thanks in advance.
<Reptilia> CTRL+ ALT + T won't open the terminal*
<Unit193> Open Menu -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts and add it.
<Reptilia> Unit193:Nope, the lag is still here :/
<Reptilia> Unit193:It was okay when i booted, and it is back now...
<Reptilia> Anyone has an idea on fixing a keyboard lag on Xubuntu 14.04?
<Reptilia> Anyone has an idea on fixing a keyboard lag on Xubuntu 14.04?
<David-A> Reptilia: is the lag in all programs or just in some? (e.g. terminal or text editor?) have you verified with system monitor that the system is not under heavy load?
<Reptilia> David-A:When i am writing here, yes, terminal too, and browser bar too. I've ran "top" command, and i don't see any significant processes, which are "heavy" and block the system.
<Reptilia> David-A:I've seen people turning off "slow keys" function under Ubuntu, but i can't find it here.
<David-A> Reptilia: have you ever run ubuntu with the same user and /home, and then possibly changed something that may linger?
<Reptilia> David-A:Nope, everything was fine, decided to upgrade 13.03 ---> 13.10, and the keyboard lag appeared. Then, someone gave me an advice to update to the latest, LTS version, 14.04, and the lag is still present.
<Reptilia> 13.04*
<Reptilia> David-A:Backwards key seem to be laggy, too.
<David-A> Reptilia: to check if it may be something in /home, try login as another user on the same system (e.g. guest) and see if he/she has the same problem.
<Reptilia> David-A:Alright, checking, brb.
#xubuntu 2014-06-04
<linux_unix-10> hello
<linux_unix-10> i'm installing xubuntu 14.04 right now and i'm wondering why the resolution is in 1024x768? i'm using a persistent live usb
<linux_unix-10> will my resolution be forever stuck in 1024x768 post-install or will more options appear?
<linux_unix-10> anybody?
<linux_unix-10> i can't boot into windows 8.1 anymore after installation and the grub screen is blank for a while. how do i ifx this?
<linux_unix-10> *fix
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> linux_unix-10: i would just run "sudo update-grub" and see if that "Fixes" it
<holstein> linux_unix-10: are you on a system that has grub? did you do a normal installation?
<linux_unix-10> yes
<linux_unix-10> grub 2, i presume
<holstein> linux_unix-10: no reason to presume anything.. check and confirm
<linux_unix-10> how?
<linux_unix-10> last line before "done" statement said "Found Windows 8 (loader) on /dev/sda1"
<linux_unix-10> last problem is that the grub screen is blank for a few seconds before startup
<linux_unix-10> i'll be back, i'll restart and test the system
<etrask> hello all I just installed 14.04 LTS. Is there a way to make Firefox put the window manager buttons on the same level as the tabs? It's hideous by default
<etrask> http://i.imgur.com/TGVLJNE.png
<Unit193> I don't know of a way, but I know you can get the menu back...
<etrask> sad day :(
<xangua> etrask: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hide-caption-titlebar-plus-sma/
<etrask> that's better, thank you xangua
<acylus> Hello.
<acylus> Anyone here
<Unit193> Looks like 120 are here, or thereabouts.
<likemindead> Ahoy!
<z4nD4R> Q: any ideas how to solve this bug? - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1289047 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1289047 in wpa (Ubuntu) "[Trusty] hostapd package is broken" [Critical,Confirmed]
<PanicaComp> hey there guyz
<PanicaComp> i need a hand
<PanicaComp> with compiz
<PanicaComp> can any1 help me?
<cfhowlett> !details | PanicaComp
<ubottu> PanicaComp: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<PanicaComp> ok: here is my problem, i installed compiz with plugins and settings manager and when i type compiz --replace everything freezes
<PanicaComp> and toolbars dissappear
<PanicaComp> i am running xubuntu 14.04 by the way
<zakt> :( i have tried for 2 days and i cant instal linux
<PanicaComp> why?
<cfhowlett> !details|zakt no details = no help
<ubottu> zakt no details = no help: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zakt> idk... i just tried xubuntu then after making a usb
<zakt> ok i will explain as best as i can please forgive me i am not advanced on linux
<PanicaComp> you are not able to boot or you magicaly fail somewhere else?
<zakt> i have a uefi
<zakt> no i cant install
<zakt> for example, the boot will just toggle black screen then monitor not detected then black screen again
<zakt> it will hang and i cannot reset
<zakt> this is with all linux vers
<zakt> the furthest i have ever gotten was with mini.iso from ubuntu, where i got stuck at 0% detecting hardware please wait
<skribblezatcha> zakt, have you disable secure boot and tried after doing so?
<zakt> i did check my eufi setup, and it says secure boot is disabled
<zakt> there is something else in the eufi called, intel rapid smart technology or something
<zakt> its enabled
<skribblezatcha> ok..
<zakt> i was also fearing it could be because my graphics card is new (r9 280x) and is causing all linux installations to fail? idk
<skribblezatcha> no its not graphics. do you see anything else in bios other than secure boot and the intel rapid smart technology that you are talking about zakt ?
<zakt> sorry , i have tried many tutorials and i just dont know what to do thats why i am here
<zakt> um
<zakt> there is something about raid
<zakt> in the sata settings
<skribblezatcha> are you using raid zakt ?
<zakt> my motherboard is asrock h77 pro/4 mvp
<zakt> as far as i know, no. it is on the auto setting
<zakt> i cant remember the name but its similar to ascii
<skribblezatcha> do you have more than one HDD installed zakt ?
<zakt> nope, just one, and i shrunk it so i can install linux
<skribblezatcha> ok cool.
<zakt> the space is just unallocated
<skribblezatcha> i would use gparted to take that unallocated space and format it to ext4 zakt. then go ahead and try to install xubuntu again on the formatted partition. see how far you get doing it that way.
<skribblezatcha> not using the installer to format that unallocated space, but having it formatted to ext4 before even attempting to install it.
<zakt> ok well il try but, as soon as i boot xubuntu from usb it does some fast commands then goes black screen
<zakt> so i dont actualyl see an installer
<skribblezatcha> o i didnt know that.
<skribblezatcha> so it wont even boot it. thats deep.
<zakt> yeah, its the same for all the linux... the only one that has gotten to some sort of menu and started to get packages and set timezone , was the mini install from ubuntu
<zakt> but it failed at "detecting disks and all other hardware" 0%
<zakt> :(
<skribblezatcha> right, i hear you.
<skribblezatcha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zakt> wow!
<skribblezatcha> check out that link there zakt ..and see if that helps at all.
<zakt>  the very second thing it said was disable that rapid shit from intel
<skribblezatcha> lol
<zakt> hopefully this will help! thanks skribble
<skribblezatcha> yw zakt .
<skribblezatcha> good luck man.
<zakt> thanks
<zakt> il go try it now
<PanicaComp> so
<PanicaComp> guyz, any idea what packages i need to install and how to configure for compiz on 14.04
<skribblezatcha> i have no clue PanicaComp .
<PanicaComp> ok
<PanicaComp> :D
<skribblezatcha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225993 PanicaComp .
<PanicaComp> i got that far, when i run compiz --replace it goes haywire and window borders disappear. I just found that i need emerald for this :D
<zakt> hey skribble not sure if your still here, but i disabled the rapid smart technology and it no longer hangs on a black screen and loses monitor power! :)
<zakt> it did a bunch of commands and then got stuck on "Failed Command READ FPDMA QUEUED , -    ata7.00 failed command Identify packet device.  ata7.00 hard resetting link
<PanicaComp> what have you used to create bootable usb?
<skribblezatcha> ok, so basically it still wont allow you to boot to desktop though zakt?
<zakt> hopefully this is a step forward from before though
<skribblezatcha> right, i know what you mean.
<zakt> basically yeah, but its not hanging anymore
<zakt> it actually shows me it doing the commands and loading keyboard and such
<skribblezatcha> then just doesnt make it to the desktop huh?
<zakt> nope lol
<zakt> oh btw that setting for the hd was ACHI
<PanicaComp> zakt try to format flash drive to fat32 and create bootable media with universal usb installer
<PanicaComp> something verry similar happened to me also
<skribblezatcha> PanicaComp, are you using something with uefi?
<PanicaComp> no :(
<zakt> i think i used lilu before skribble
<skribblezatcha> ok, thats what we are dealing with PanicaComp .
<zakt> i will try again with universal
<skribblezatcha> unetbootin is what i use..and it always works for me.
<PanicaComp> i see... i read the whole thing
<skribblezatcha> ok cool PanicaComp .
<zakt> well i cant use unetbootin :( i bought this sandisk cruizer today 16gb
<zakt> and it doesnt show in the list on unet
<skribblezatcha> i have a scandisk cruizer 8gb and use unetbootin with it..and it works just fine.
<zakt> for me when i plug it into windows it kind of detects it as a hd
<skribblezatcha> ok, well i am ofcourse using linux..and it does show it as a drive for me.
<zakt> well here goes nothin! :O
<skribblezatcha> zakt :)
<xubuntu089> what make xUbuntu better than ... for example Ubuntu in your opinion ? or is better the wrong word ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu089 why?
<cfhowlett> use what works for you.
<Yinchie> xubuntu works smoother for me :)
<xubuntu089> by using the GUI you mean ? :)
<Yinchie> ye, overal usage
<Pici> I like the mouse
<Pici> mascot
<cfhowlett> xubuntu089 sudo apt-get install lxde               logout / choose lubuntu session / login.  test it for yourself.
<factotum> lxde? you mean xfce?
<Yinchie> lxde is a very lightweight window manager
<phunyguy> xubuntu089, I am not on Xubuntu anymore, but I am on XFCE still.  I prefer the classic desktop it provides.  But everyone has a different opinion, which makes that kind of question not able to be answered.... It is up to you to choose.
<phunyguy> lxde is not a window manager.  It is a desktop environment.
<factotum> oh right, duuh
<xubuntu089> you using ONLY XFCE ?
<Yinchie> misspoken :)
<phunyguy> xubuntu089, Gentoo.  ;)
<Yinchie> i like xfce as well.
<Yinchie> its one of the reasons i use xubuntu
<xubuntu089> that make
<xubuntu089> ups sorry
<xubuntu089> and which distribution you'll also prefer ? next to xubuntu ?
<phunyguy> I am not entirely sure that is what this channel is for, but I will bite.  I prefer Gentoo right now because it is a rolling distribution on stable software.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu089 why would you care what any of us prefer.  YOUR computer, YOUR use case, YOUR preferences.  Man up and make your choice
<phunyguy> xubuntu089, a good portion of us here have installed everything we could get our hands on and chose for ourselves
<cfhowlett> xubuntu089 virtualbox is your friend if you're unable to commit to just one distro
<phunyguy> and we lost them
<sweetleaf> I think distros are just a matter of taste. At the end of the day they do the same thing with different commands
<sweetleaf> I might be naive but thats my perspective
<starrats> At this point in time will take xubuntu 14.04LTS over any other distro!!
<sweetleaf> starrats: have you found any big differences with the equivalent Mint release with Xfce?
<starrats> haven't tried Mint for awhile, tried to install it on VBox and it went into a 'safe mode' because of a 'driver' issue.  A little black box popped up on the screen as soon as i restarted the install.
<ARM9> my main pet peeve with ubuntu is how everything in the official repo is like a year old
<ARM9> or more
<Pici> Thats the cost of stability.
<phunyguy> I wouldn't say a year old, unless you are talking about 12.04, then yeah that stuff is pretty old.  But 14.04, the stuff is maybe a few months behind.  With that said, things like security and bugfix updates are backported to that version, which adds stability over time.
<phunyguy> 12.04 is rock solid right now./
<SamwiseGamgee> Xubuntu says I need 512 MB of memory, are they referring to my RAM memory?
<vrkalak> yes
<SamwiseGamgee> I have three RAM sticks with 256 MB each, but AMIBIOS says II only have 511 MB of RAM
<ARM9> I'm currently using 1.12GiB
<ARM9> don't use firefox or chromium
<SamwiseGamgee> also, I´m trying to run memtest86 with my USB flash drive, but it won´t boot up.  Is it because I cleared by master boot record by removing the battery?
<ARM9> huh, my keyboard repeat stopped working
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: removing batteries doesnt do that
<SamwiseGamgee> AMIBIOS said my BIO
<SamwiseGamgee> said my BIOS is wrong
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: ok.. you'll want to address any hardware issues like that before dealing with an operating system
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i have found messages like that can sometimes just be about the CMOS battery being bad.. but, the CMOS battery doesnt effect the hard drive
<SamwiseGamgee> It was working fine before I took out the battery
<SamwiseGamgee> But I changed the BIOS settings, and I think it´s working better now
<SamwiseGamgee> But I want to run a memory test and memtest86 is not booting up from my USB drive
<SamwiseGamgee> my USB stick
<SamwiseGamgee> Is it because it is Linux-based?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: try looking in your bios and see what is set to boot
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok
<SamwiseGamgee> It´s hard to get into BIOS, and I keep getting MBR Error 1
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i would be testing hardware at that point..
<SamwiseGamgee> I got into BIOS but can´t find the boot setting menu
<SamwiseGamgee> I´ve seen it before but can´t rremember which menu to go to
<GridCube> SamwiseGamgee, is your computer new?
<SamwiseGamgee> No, itś'almost 10 years old
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the bios is specific to your setup..
<GridCube> 'kay
<SamwiseGamgee> AMIBIOS 3.31a
<GridCube> SamwiseGamgee, you might need to take the PLOP route
<SamwiseGamgee> I found it
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<SamwiseGamgee> I set the USB as the primary boot mode, but it´s still not working
<GridCube> SamwiseGamgee, check the link i pasted please
<SamwiseGamgee> I just did
<SamwiseGamgee> Itś kind of confusing, why can´t I just burn everything into an installation DVD?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: it may be the bios is "bad", or the machine is broken in some way.. with older hardware like that, i typically test and try and diagnose everything as much as possible
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: dont assume the USB or ubuntu is "bad".. test the stick on another machine.. if it boots there, then, you can assume the issue is with the current machine kicking up the bios errors
<SamwiseGamgee> the motherboard has never been used until two months ago, so it´s like new, but it was made about ten years ago
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: dont assume its funcitonal.. test it
<SamwiseGamgee> Test the USB stick?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: correct.. as i suggested, if you take it to another machine, and it boots, then, the stick can be assumed "good"
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SamwiseGamgee> My PSU blew up, so it may have damaged the MB, but I was running and installing Windowx XP and it was working fine for a few days
<SamwiseGamgee> But something weird happened.  When I was about the press the power button to turn it on, it turned on by itself before I fully pressed the power button
<SamwiseGamgee> Then it made clicking sounds and acted weird, everthing speeded up and it was opoening windows over and over whenn I only clicked on the window once
<SamwiseGamgee> the same thing happened to my other PC with the cursor flashing and multiple windows opening, so it made me suspect it´s a virus and not a hardware issue
<SamwiseGamgee> Both PCs also won´t let me shut them off
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: clicking sounds can be hard drive failures
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: could be the hardware power switch is stuck.. if you have no experience with the hardware, you dont know what is funcitoning or not
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a lot of experience with this hardware and I know the MB well
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you just stated, the MB was sitting around for a long time
<SamwiseGamgee> I used her sister MB for ten years
<holstein> 11:29 < SamwiseGamgee> the motherboard has never been used until two months ago, so it´s like new, but it was made about ten years ago
<SamwiseGamgee> that is true, yes
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: unless you have used *that* *exact* unit, you cannot say its functional.. please test it and go from there
<SamwiseGamgee> The only bootable software that works is Acronis and Redobackup
<SamwiseGamgee> The Windows installation CD also works
<SamwiseGamgee> But late in the Windows XP installation process, I start getting cursor flashes, but it still works
<SamwiseGamgee> But later, always after Windows XP is installed, it works fine for a little while, but then it starts opening multiple windows without my permission, and the cursor flashes a lot
<SamwiseGamgee> But when I run Acronis and Redobackkup off the CD, it works fine
<SamwiseGamgee> But I had a lot of trouble creating a bootable CD or a bootable USB jump using this computer which is running Kubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> because my optical drive can´t seem to write anything onto a CD
<SamwiseGamgee> but I have a new external optical drive, which I could hook up to burn CDs and DVDs
<SamwiseGamgee> But I don´t know how to install the drivers for it, because the drivers I have for the external optical drive are supposed to be installed in Windows
<SamwiseGamgee> and this PC is running Kubuntu 12.04
<meek_geek> howdy
<xubuntu354> What program does stock xubuntu use for internet management?
<koegs> xubuntu354: network-manager, just as ubuntu
<xubuntu354> But that doesn't seem to be installed on here. At least writing network-manager in a terminal opens nothing.
<xubuntu354> Because the options available from the panel applet are ridiculously limited.
<xubuntu697> hey
<xubuntu697> can anyone help me ?
<xubuntu354> maybe.
<xubuntu697> I have a problem with the sound
<xubuntu697> whenever I'm listening to something it bumps
<xubuntu697> like little stops
<xubsat> seems like a problem of sync, but it is not
<xubsat> hey, I got a problem with thw sound, whenever I'm listening to any song or video, it gives me little sound stops
<Guido1> Hello, I'm searching for a new latop to put xubuntu on. I already made a basic comparision, but now it's about the grafikcard and the processor etc. on http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=nb&asuch=Cardreader&asd=on&bpmax=700&v=e&filter=aktualisieren&xf=2379_15.4~69_Nummernblock~28_2000~83_LCD%20matt%20%28non-glare%29~893_4~2377_17.9~3310_2013~2647_40&sort=p you can see which futures are available for me and I'm interested in the different
<Guido1> advantages and disadvantages expecialy in regard to working with linux
<js_doode> I'm looking to add Sublime Text 2 to xfce menu, per these instructions:http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu , would like to know what categories xfce uses.
<slimjimflim> hi, ever since i upgraded to 14.04 my monitor shuts off after 10 min. of no mouse/keyboard input.  does anyone know how to keep it on indefinitely?
<Unit193> js_doode: I think menulibre can add them just fine.
<js_doode> Unit193: Oh. I wasn't aware of menulibre. Thanks.
<jazzycool> hey
<jazzycool> guys
<jazzycool> I am actually having some problem with my media player plugins on web browser
<jazzycool> that is I am not able to play videos of Playwire, Dailymotion or videoweed
<jazzycool> can you guys help me with the same
<jazzycool> playwire video doesnt show up dailymotion shows up but whenever I play it gets stuck in the loading screen
<jazzycool> and videoweed keeps buffering every now and then
<jazzycool> can you guys please help me out
<jazzycool> I would highly appreciate your help
<jazzycool> guys  anyone
<jazzycool> I really need help
<Jonty> when i try to add the indicator panel to my xfce panel, it keeps on crashing. a google tells me this is actually unsupported(??) if so, what is the supported way of getting a system tray thing where i can see what programs are running in the background?
<js_doode> Unit193: I symlinked Sublime dir from /opt to /usr/bin --> should I put /usr/bin as working directory for menulibre?
<js_doode> jazzycool: it helps if you are more specific, what browser, what's the error exactly. just fyi.
<jazzycool> I am using chrome and firefox the problem is the game on it whenever I open a website with playwire player it doesn't show up the video at all just a blank black space
<jazzycool> and dailymotion stops the video at the loading screen doesnt move on
<jazzycool> same*
<js_doode> Unit193: Never mind, I cannot select it from /usr/bin, so I'm guessing /opt
<js_doode> jazzycool: Can your hardware handle the videos? Are you in a good machine?
<jazzycool> ,y hardware is pretty modern and yes can handle things very good it does on my windows
<jazzycool> it has 8GB RAM, intel i7, Nvidia GT650M 2GB
<js_doode> jazzycool: provide me with some links of websites running these platforms. Playwire, Dailymotion, videoweed
<jazzycool> 1) http://www.musicnmovies.info/stars/gurmeet.php?session=27cTWeZm6q35928335&docid2=12421
<jazzycool> 2) http://www.bollyguide.com/stars/sanaya.php?session=64cTWeZm6q29x1y37x9
<jazzycool> 3) http://www.bollyguide.com/stars/karan.php?session=24cTWeZm6q374df5136f960f1
<jazzycool> first one is playwire second one is dailymotion and third is videoweed
<js_doode> jazzycool: what version of xubuntu you running?
<jazzycool> I am petty sure its 13.10
<jazzycool> but not sure
<jazzycool> hold on
<jazzycool> I will check it up
<js_doode> jazzycool: run lsb_release -a in terminal
<jazzycool> yeah it is xubuntu 13.10
<js_doode> jazzycool: you have an issue with your plugins. Upgrade your browsers.
<jazzycool> alright I will try that
<js_doode> jazzycool: I'm running 14.04, and my firefox browser is v29, and those videos played fine for me.
<jazzycool> ok one mroe question
<js_doode> jazzycool: not saying you have to upgrade to 14.04, but just your browsers.
<jazzycool> how do u suggest I should upgrade my web browser
<jazzycool> hey can you help with the upgrade of my web browser
<js_doode> jazzycool: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jazzycool> well I think my web browser is up-to-date
<jazzycool> but not sure
<jazzycool> and if I upgrade the whole distro will I loose my files and everything bcz I dont want any problem
<jazzycool> as I have my imp files on my computer and it is also dual booted on EFI windows 8
<jazzycool> so??
<jazzycool> hey u there
<js_doode> jazzycool: it won't upgrade your distro. just the files for your current distro.
<jazzycool> oh ok...lol
<jazzycool> sorry I am not quite familiar with linux
<jazzycool> and what if I wanted to upgrade my distro
<jazzycool> in the future
<js_doode> jazzycool: man apt-get
<jazzycool> ok
<jazzycool> as 13.10 support ends in july 2014
<js_doode> jazzycool: in the manpages for apt-get find the section for dist-upgrade.
<jazzycool> ok
<js_doode> jazzycool: In the case of upgrading, backup and re-install no different than any other OS.
<jazzycool> oh ok dang thats a lot of pain in the ass
<jazzycool> lol
<jazzycool> because I am sure it is very difficult
<js_doode> jazzycool: you should be backing up anyway. Hard drives are fickle.
<jazzycool> specially on the efi hardware
<jazzycool> true
<jazzycool> thanks man I appreciate your help
#xubuntu 2014-06-05
<xubuntu981> Hello I have a problem with WINE it is all messed up after an softwre update
<factotum> xubuntu981: just a heads up, if you don't find the answer here, go to #wine and they can help you out
<xubuntu097> hello
<xubuntu561> hi there!
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<xubuntu561> do anyone knows ho to fix the problem with grub after installing Xuuntu 14.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> What GRUB problem?
<xubuntu561> I have a vaio laptop and used to have dual boot installation, windows 8 and xubuntu 13.04
<xubuntu561> but after installing xubuntu 14.04 (I re-formated the previous 13.04 partition and put the newly xubuntu 14.04) I got "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found" and I cannot enter any operating system
<xubuntu561> :(
<xubuntu561> I tried boot-repair program from a live cd, however that did not work
<holstein> xubuntu561: worked here, fine
<holstein> xubuntu561: how many hard drives are in the machine?
<holstein> xubuntu561: are you certain you are restoring/installing grub to the expected and proper location? are you certain the drive is functioning properly? and testing OK?
<xubuntu561> holstein: one physical drive
<holstein> xubuntu561: and, you are installing to where? the "superblock"?
<xubuntu561> holstein: first try I told xubuntu installer to put it into sda no partition specified
<xubuntu561> holstein: now I am trying to reinstall xubuntu putting grub on sda3 UEFI partition
<holstein> xubuntu561: ok.. that works from me in the *exact* scenario you outlined
<xubuntu561> holstein: is this logical to do?
<holstein> xubuntu561: no need to reinstall xubuntu
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> xubuntu561: thats going to be the issue..
<holstein> i do not have uefi here
<xubuntu561> let's see if this fix the problem
<nbros652> I am trying to encrypt a home directory post-setup using the ecryptfs-migrate-home command. The migration goes successfully, and I can su into user's account from a terminal, but I can't log in from the graphical login window. Any thoughts?
<nbros652> If I su from a terminal first, the encrypted directory is mounted and then I am able to log in from lightdm. Obviously, I do not want to log in from the terminal every time before logging into lightdm.
<nbros652> has anyone here used the ecryptfs-migrate-home command?
<PoppaVic> well, after getting the flash stick to boot, and waiting thru a ton of install-time - the asus refuses to boot grub/xubuntu. And, it looks like there is no way to aim it at the partitions and run them
<holstein> PoppaVic: aim it?
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> PoppaVic: is that relevant? ^
<holstein> might be the hardware is failing as well.. the install time is not a "ton" here
<PoppaVic> yeah, and I been reading it all afternoon - well, there and elsewhere. The stik-boot worked; the repartition worked - just naming stuff I set from doze - but rebooting won't run grub or any other manager unless I F2 into the boot setup and then only doze is there
<holstein> PoppaVic: rebooting doesnt gurantee running grub
<holstein> PoppaVic: not sure what you mean by "f2".. you mean, if you select the proper drive in the bios?
<PoppaVic> the only drive shown in the bios (once installed) is the DVD (empty) and the windows/hdd - so, no idea who to flog to get the grub partition to show
<holstein> PoppaVic: you said it shows? correct?
<holstein> PoppaVic: you can make grub work in the f2 menu?
<PoppaVic> it shows the choice for an empty dvd drive and the default drive. ANd, no - it never shows under the F2 bios menu that I've added anything
<PoppaVic> So, it's back to the drawing board on this.. Although, I am amused that the old toshiba drive - popped into a portable shell - booted right up in the linux I was running about 5 months ago.
<holstein> PoppaVic: the dvd drive is just that, friend.. empty, correct? if so, dont bother with it, or enabling the booting of it.. you can igrnore or disable it
<PoppaVic> (so it can definitely tell a usb device is bootable and runs, but it doesn't want to notice the partition changes on the win8 drive - and yes, I hate win8)
<holstein> PoppaVic: you say "unless i F2 into the boot setup"
<holstein> PoppaVic: what does that mean?
<PoppaVic> holstein: As now set, the bios refuses to boot to the installed hdd unless I go thru F2 and PICK the win8 boot. Oddly, it'll snap up the usb drives and run right along.
<holstein> PoppaVic: ok.. so whats the issue? then?
<holstein> PoppaVic: sounds like thats a nice work around for hardware that has specifically tried to prevent you from doing what you are doing
<nbros652> has anyone here used the ecryptfs-migrate-home command?
<holstein> nbros652: no
<PoppaVic> the issue is that installing to the win8 drive - in a new partition is useless and unreachable. Yes, I can fake it for awhile like this, but it's only temporary and cludge. If I can't get it to work right, I suppose it's best to get the money back on this machine
<holstein> nbros652: just ask, and be patient.. try the #ubuntu channel
<nbros652> holstein: I would, but everything is working as intended on ubuntu
<holstein> PoppaVic: sure, but you were specficically blocked from doing so
<holstein> nbros652: not sure what your question is ,then.. your issue is with xubuntu specifically?
<PoppaVic> Yeah. I'm just _presuming_ that there is something I am not seeing - or the install is not seeing - to get the installed partition to bootload.
<nbros652> holstein: home directories encrypted after setup won't allow login from lightdm on xubuntu
<holstein> nbros652: ask in #ubuntu
<holstein> nbros652: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. and more folks are there who may or may not share your issue
<nbros652> holstein: the problem doesn't exist in ubuntu
<PoppaVic> holstein: I'll give that url a read - prolly more useful than google of late
<holstein> nbros652: what do you mean, friend? are you using xubuntu?
<holstein> nbros652: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so, if you are having an issue in xubuntu, that *is* an issue in ubuntu
<nbros652> holstein: I've tried it in both. It works in Ubuntu but not Xubuntu.
<holstein> nbros652: ok.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu. so whats the issue?
<holstein> nbros652: are you comparing xubuntu 14.04 with ubuntu 13.10?
<nbros652> holstein: I'm guessing the issue has something to do with a difference in the graphical login somewhere. Logging in from the terminal works just fine on both.
<nbros652> holstein: 14.04 on both
<holstein> nbros652: then change that, and confirm
<nbros652> holstein: Change it how?
<holstein> nbros652: i would change to the one that works
<nbros652> holstein: the login? Aren't they both running lightdm?
<holstein> nbros652: are they?
<holstein> nbros652: if they are, then they are the same.. and that shouldnt be the difference
<nbros652> holstein: I think that's what they both run by default.
<holstein> nbros652: then, thats not the difference
<nbros652> holstein: on attemped login to the account that has been encrypted, the screen goes black and then comes right back to the login screen. I presume this is because the encrypted home directory is not automatically mounted. Any idea where this might take place in Xubuntu during the login process?
<nbros652> holstein: never mind, I'll keep messing with it or just reconfigure a whole new account that is encrypted from the start.
<nbros652> holstein: workable solution... backup user directory. Delete user. Recreate user with encrypted home during creating. Mount encrypted user new home and dump old home directory into it.
<Guest74016> Hello.
<Guest74016> Anybody here. I need some help.
<Guest74016> Hello? Anybody here? Why is this channel look so deserted? Linux Mint used to have people talking all over this place........... :(
<Unit193> This is a support channel, so not a lot of people needing help, it's also night.  People can't help you if you don't ask your question.
<Guest74016> Hey! So.... my problem is this: Removable drives and media not automatically mounted/listed
<Guest74016> sorry I was away for a while
<Guest74016> and I looked in the website and it says the bug is already fixed. I am just wondering how can i download and apply the fix......
<Guest74016> Here's the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar-volman/+bug/1210898
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1210898 in Thunar Volume Manager "Removable drives and media not automatically mounted/listed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest74016> yeah bro. How can I get the fix on my computer?
<Guest74016> Manual mounting sucks.
<Unit193> Guest74016: Did you use the software updater to update thunar-volman?  Is thunar running?
<Guest74016> I don't really know bro..... I did an update from the terminal last night. But it was not working after boot either.
<Guest74016> I'm a noob at this......
<holstein> Guest74016: in a terminal.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest74016> Just a sec bro. Let me open that computer. I'm using another one.
<Guest74016> Thanks in advance for putting up with my stupidity.
<asdf__> Okay. So I am the Guest74016 guy
<asdf__> So.... will that code download the bug fix holstein bro?
<asdf__> nah bro. I did that and nothing has changed. Do I need to reboot?
<asdf__> hello?
<asdf__> I'm probably just talking to myself here....... :(
<programmingnewbi> hi guy
<programmingnewbi> guys
<programmingnewbi> I have two screens one with 1920x1200 resolution and one with 1280x1024
<programmingnewbi> @ the login prompt in Xubuntu I get a lower resolution than 1920x1200 with my 24" Monitor how I can solve it that all two monitors have the correct resolution @ the login screen?
<Guido1> hello, i get a message that i don't have enough RAM to send an error report, but the latop should have 2 or 4 GB. SO my idea is that one RAM is broken. Is there a comand to chek this and to see the other haardware propertys (processor, processor spead etc.)
<well_laid_lawn> Guido1:  try   lshw
<well_laid_lawn> there's   free-m   to check vqilqble memory
<well_laid_lawn> there's   free-m   to check available memory
<Guido1> the comand ishw and free-m are not found
<koegs> it is lswh not ishw and "free -m" or "free -h"
<well_laid_lawn> el es hach double u
<Guido1> koegs: same - command not found
<Guido1> suddanly it worked
<elfy> Guido1: that message usually appears when it's trying to create the error report, did it actually say RAM or free memory?
<Guido1> elfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7592994/
<elfy> very nice - none of that answers my question though :)
<Guido1> elfy: the table is the outcome from free -m
<elfy> I know what it is - I don't think that the issue you have is anything to do with RAM - hence the question
<elfy> the laptop has 2Gb by the way
<skippezot> hey, looking for some help with kwin in xfce
<ramiro> Hi, how do I enable events sounds? I'm using 14.04
<starrats> like what kind of event?
<ramiro> for example loging in and loging out
<mmazing>  /join #c
<mmazing> oops :)
<starrats> ramiro go to settings manager > system > session/startup, see if you sound indicator has been checked, it's about the 4th one down
<ramiro> I see it
<ramiro> I'll give it a try starrats
<starrats> okay
<ramiro> I checked it already but is not working. Also I saw another path this is settings>appearance>settings>Event sounds>Enable event sounds I checked that already too but hovering over it, it says that requires "canberra" support.
<adeebnqo> hello, my desktop just went blank. It is blaca and right clicking shows nothing. i use xubuntu 12.10
<adeebnqo> *black. please help
<deshipu> adeebnqo: try this: press alt+f2 and type xfce4-desktop
<deshipu> then press enter
<Haggard> My search fu has failed me. I'm using 14.04 and loaded libreoffice 4.2. It loaded itself into memory. Whenever I kill it, it respawns. It's not loaded as a service. How can I perma kill it?
<adeebnqo> deshipu: it's not found
<adeebnqo> lemme try and reinstall xfce
<ramiro> Does anyone know how to get canberra working on 14.04
<deshipu> adeebnqo: what did you do just before it broke?
<adeebnqo> nothing, i have been using cinnamon for the past six months. i might have removed accidentally removed packages.
<adeebnqo_> deshipu: turns out it's 'xfdesktop' and not xfce4-desktop what i was looking for
<novo123> Hi
<novo123> I've got a question..
<novo123> ..how can I move files between 2 folders
<novo123> ?
<deshipu> adeebnqo_: aah, sorry
<pratz> I installed 14.04 few days back , now on the system is hanged on grub screen
<pratz> even the keyboard is hanged and I can not do any activity
<pratz> can any one help on this ?
<owsla> Does anyone know if the new xfce is still causing screen blanking? I think its a conflict with power management.
<ubuntubox> hello, I am getting 2 "experienced an internal error" during login, I checked in /var/crash and found its because if virtualbox and mousepad, so I removed virtualbox but still getting the same thing, its 14.04
<skribblezatcha> its not hindering you from booting up and getting to your desktop though right ubuntubox?
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, not really
<skribblezatcha> then dont even worry about it. its a kernel thing with vbox..since virtualbox is in the kernel..the headers and stuff. so you dont have to worry about that.
<skribblezatcha> you will see it as you boot though.
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, virtualbox is in kernel by default?
<skribblezatcha> in fact, if you use vbox you can reinstall it and you will be fine.
<skribblezatcha> yes ubuntubox, well the drivers for it are..sorta.
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, oh, installing virtualbox was not a good idea, qemu works well
<skribblezatcha> thats cool. i use vbox though..its more for me.
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, I am not sure about Virtualbox's licenses... doesn't look open source anymore
<skribblezatcha> i dont know if it is at the moment or not ubuntubox, thats something that you would have to look in to.
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, is there any special command for removing crash files or I should just delete them?
<skribblezatcha> crash files located where ubuntubox?
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, as I have said earlier in /var/crash
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, those are Apport crash actually
<skribblezatcha> so /var/apport/crash?
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, no /var/crash
<skribblezatcha> ok, well if you want to delete them go ahead ubuntubox, i dont think that it will cause an issue. they will just be remade if it keeps getting the same error.
<ubuntubox> skribblezatcha, oh ok, I have to log out for checking that
<skribblezatcha> go for it ubuntubox.
<xubuntu070> Can i ask a question here?
<xubuntu070> I need some help
<xubuntu070> is anyone here?
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu070> I'm trying to install XUbuntu 14.04 on a DL360 G4, it's older hardware, I had it get to the "Install" page once but have not been able to get back to it since, it gets stuck on a black page with a keyboard=and a person in a circle page...
<xubuntu070> if i launch it from a laptop or another piece of hardware it works...
<xubuntu070> is 14.04 too new...
<xubuntu070> can someone confirm my question is visible...
<Noskcaj> xubuntu070, it's visible
<Noskcaj> just no one seems to know the answer
<xubuntu616> heya. question about fstab/gparted/gnome-disks
<xubuntu616> What was the reasoning behind removing either of those utilities from xubuntu 14.04?
<Aurvandill> hello everyone
<xubuntu616> Hi
<Kuperstein> Is anyone actually here? or is everyone AFK
<Noskcaj> Kuperstein, It's not a huge channel
<Noskcaj> Sometimes #ubuntu is a better place to ask
<elfy> Kuperstein: fstab is a system file - not removed, gparted hasn't been part of a default install as long as I've used it, neither gnome-disks
<knome> Noskcaj, sometimes, but they might be get redirected back here since that was a clearly xubuntu-specific question
<Aurvandill> good bye and have a nice day :)
<tgm4883> Just updated to 14.04 and I noticed that the startup screen (plymouth?) looks great even when using proprietary drivers. I'm trying to track down what I might need to look at to get ours (Mythbuntu) to look great too. As it stands, when using nvidia's proprietary drivers on Mythbuntu, plymouth falls back to a text only startup screen
<knome> tgm4883, join us at #xubuntu-devel :)
<tgm4883> knome: will do, thanks
<Unit193> tgm4883: What's in /etc/default/grub ?
<Guido1> I have a hardware question IF i look at the processorspeed at http://ark.intel.com/products/76753/Intel-Celeron-Processor-N2810-1M-Cache-2_00-GHz does it mean that each core has 2 GHz or both together? I heard somethink like that you have to multiply the GHz by the amount of cores.
<meek_geek> my update manager says cannot trust sources
<Pwnna> does anyone know where the xfce4-panel layout config is?
#xubuntu 2014-06-06
<Rarrikins> How do I increase the width of the edges of windows so that I can have an easier time resizing?
<longbonglungfish> hey everyone. i noticed that the file chooser in certain applications under xubuntu, doesn't seem to match the theme i have set. for instance, here is the file chooser in firefox; http://i3.minus.com/ibx3mYNgCvQkwO.png which looks like the file chooser in most other applications, and matches my theme. on the other hand, here is the file chooser for abiword; http://i3.minus.com/ibxV5Ut371bCpo.png which doesn't look
<longbonglungfish>  like the file chooser in most other applications, and doesn't match my theme. i have also noticed this issue with synaptic, leading me to think this might be an issue with gtk3 apps specifically. does anyone know of a way to fix this? thanks in advance.
<JaZZyCooL> hey guys I am trying to connect my TV to my xubuntu but I dont know as soon as I connect the HDMI cables the cursor and the screen both stops responding I dont know what to do
<JaZZyCooL> I would highly appreciate your help
<JaZZyCooL> guys anyone
<JaZZyCooL> this doesnt happen on my windows
<JaZZyCooL> can anyone please help me out I am in real need
<JaZZyCooL> guys anyone?
<Haggard> JaZZyCooL: Don't know how much I can help but sometimes the windows/controls are auto-moved to the new display.
<JaZZyCooL> meaning
<JaZZyCooL> because if u mean auto moving meaning as soon as I connect if should show up then it is not
<Haggard> JaZZyCooL: If you set the displays to same, that will let you check whether you're really locked up or if it's a simple change to the display config.
<JaZZyCooL> how can I change that settings
<Haggard> JaZZyCooL: What can sometimes happen is all of your open windows get moved to the new display. Does that seem to be the issue or is something else happening?
<JaZZyCooL> no it doesnt move at all to the new windows
<JaZZyCooL> meaning when I connect the HDMI cables it should show up on the TV but now only it doesnt show up but also the screen on my laptop gets stuck
<Haggard> If you're using 14.04, go to settings; display. Any displays you have connected will show up there.Go to the tv and change the "position" to SAME AS. If that works (meaning both monitors show the same thing), then all you have to do is just change the tv to something else such as Position/Right Of.
<JaZZyCooL> no I am using 13.10
<Haggard> Ah. for 13.10 install arandr from the repo. It'll show your monitors as two boxes. Move the tv to the right of the monitor, apply the changes, then then save the file.
<JaZZyCooL> wait what
<JaZZyCooL> lol
<JaZZyCooL> didnt understand nothing
<Haggard> Again, I'm assuming it's a simple config issue and your video card is supported. If your card is too new, then it probably won't work.
<JaZZyCooL> well it is nvidia GT650M
<JaZZyCooL> anyway thanks for the help sir I highly appreciate it
<Haggard> JaZZyCooL: Don't know how new that is since I don't game. Check your control panel (settings). Do you have an option for "Additional Drivers"?
<CourtJester140> Hi everyone!
<CourtJester140> Does anyone have any experience getting nvidia drivers to work on a laptop w/ an optimus config?
<skippezot> hey you all
<skippezot> I just update xubuntu trusty and now my super key shortcuts don't work anymore
<skippezot> like superkey+t doesn't open terminal anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> skippezot: Check your keyboard shortcut settings
<skippezot> every looks like it's stil the same as befor
<skippezot> super t is still in there for terminal
<skippezot> I had this before I think
<skippezot> happens everytime I upgrade to new kernel
<skippezot> just can't remember how I fixed it
<skippezot> and also would like a permanent solution for this
<akis> hi all. does any body when 14.04 upgrade will be available through update manager? June or July 2014?
<pleia2> LTS updates are prompted upon release of the 14.04.1, which is due in July
<akis> pleia2: ok. thanks i am asking you, because today the system asks for a kernel's upgrade (3.2.0-64 new install) and although i have 1,5 gb free on my hd says that needs a total of 335 mb and i have to free up 115mb to proceed with the upgrade or run "sudo apt-get clean". why does it happen this?
<pleia2> akis: are you sure you have 1.5g free on the partition where /var lives?
<pleia2> anyway, bedtime over here, good luck
<akis> pleia2: my total free space as far as i can see through gparted is 2,10 gb after i run "sudo apt-get clean" and was 1,5gb before i run this command. Now after sudo apt-get clean the upgrade runs normally
<bosnjak> I'm having some errors on apt-get update: http://pastie.org/9263808
<bosnjak> and I can't autocomplete with apt-get
<bosnjak> something is messed up
<knome> bosnjak, raring is EOL since january
<bosnjak> knome: oh :)
<bosnjak> knome: lol
<bosnjak> knome: seems like i should update :)
<bosnjak> upgrade i mean
<knome> yep
<bosnjak> another thing, I can't install conky-manager, even when i added the ppa as described here: http://www.teejeetech.in/p/conky-manager.html
<bosnjak> knome: is it better to do dist-upgrade, or a clean install?
<bosnjak> knome: risk wise
<tierpod> do-release-upgrade
<knome> bosnjak, well, a clean install is always a clean install...
<knome> bosnjak, whatever you do, take backups
<knome> bosnjak, and running dist-upgrade doesn't get you to the next version, you need to run do-release-upgrade to do that as tierpod suggested
<bosnjak> knome: ah, i see
<bosnjak> knome, tierpod: thanx
<Guido1> Has anyone expiriences with the HP ProBook 450 G1 or ThinkPad E540 with (x)ubuntu?
<elfy> http://www.linuxnow.com.au/nshpF3K28PA.html
<Guido1> elfy: thanks
<elfy> welcome
<Guido1> elfy: but nothing about the  ThinkPad E540  on the page
<Guido1> elfy: oh, just missed it. is there too
<elfy> didn't look for that - just did a quick google search for the first one ;)
<Guido1> elfy: do you also know in which case i should chose a 13 and in wich an 15 processor? I understood that 15 is faster, more expencife and needs more energy so that the battery lest less long
<elfy> Guido1: no idea I'm afraid
<Pici> Guido1: I think you mean i3 and i5.  not 13/15.
<Guido1> Pici: yes, i mean i3 and i5
<Pici> Guido1: The folks in ##hardware might be able to advise you on that though.
<bgardner> Guido1: The major difference you care about between i5/i7 is core count.  This matters mostly for what type of processing you will be doing.  Generally speaking, the i7 has 8 logical cores, the i5 has 4 logical cores.
<bgardner> Guido1: My apologies, you never asked about i7.  Same answer, though: the i3 has 2 logical cores.
<Guido1> bgardner: what are types of prcessing which require a i5? I'm asking because of the extra price (i'm a student) and the energy consumption
<Guido1> I'm also interested if there is an difference in energy consumption between Intel HD Graphics 4600 and Nvidia Geforce GT G740M 2GB and in which cases should the geforce be considered? (I want to use the laptop for several years)
<bgardner> Guido1: I can't answer the graphics card question in terms of energy consumption, because I just don't know the answer.  I do have cards similar to those and the Intel HD is much smoother than the Nvidia.
<bgardner> Guido1: Regarding processing, the i3 won't process as fast when it comes to multi-threading or multi-processing.  How much that matters to you depends on the types of software you run.  Many users would not see a difference.
<bgardner> Guido1: The i3 is specifically intended to be a budget-minded chip, though.
<Guido1> bgardner: thats a bit surprising. Nvidia is more expensive ...
<bgardner> Guido1: I hear you, it surprised me too.
<bgardner> Guido1: Here's my nickel on the i3/i5/i7 question:
<bgardner> Guido1: I spent the extra dollars on an i7, and 99% of the time most of my cores are sleeping.  If I could do my purchase over, I would probably get an i5.
<Guido1> bgardner: I manly use seamonkey as a browser and sometimes uite a lot of tablets are not only open, but also active. Next to that i use a mozilla chat program (instantbird), some libre office documents and somtimes several downloads. Movies are on a external harddrive, but i manly watch them with another computer so that the laptop functions as a server. some time i also used rhytmbox.
<Guido1> bgardner: If I don't have to study I somtimes edit some zelf made movies from a 5 MP camera, but than there are usualy no downloads and libroe office documents open.
<bgardner> Guido1: Remembering I'm a stranger on the Internet, I would say you COULD get away with an i3, but I would suggest you would be happier in the long run with an i5.
<bgardner> Guido1: More important, don't cheap out on memory.  Get the most RAM you can comfortably afford.
<bgardner> Guido1: We should move this conversation to a PM, this is pretty far off topic for the #xubuntu channel
<Guido1> bgardner: send you a private message
<m1chael> i have this bug in xubuntu 14.04, where if i close the lid of my laptop, the computer will not wake up. i've been hoping that the bug is going to get fixed in the updates, but it's been awhile. i don't want to have to do anything hackish to fix this, but what should i do?
<elfy> reading release notes helps sometimes ... bug 1303736
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<m1chael>  i have this bug in xubuntu 14.04, where if i close the lid of my laptop, the computer will not wake up. i've been hoping that the bug is going to get fixed in the updates, but it's been awhile. i don't want to have to do anything hackish to fix this, but what should i do?
<Ahr0uN> any channel of xubuntu support  in spanish??? please
<knome> !es | Ahr0uN
<ubottu> Ahr0uN: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ahr0uN> lol ty xd
<Ahr0uN> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ahr0uN> that channel is empty :/
<knome> no it's not.
<elfy> /join #ubuntu-es
<elfy> knome: it is if you click on the #ubuntu-es in the factoid as it catches the "
<knome> aha
<elfy> just did it to see :)
<Ahr0uN> ah okok
<Ahr0uN> sry xD
<elfy> that's ok - we found something out :)
<ozbrk> hi everyone
<ozbrk> have you ever seen some guy called brainwash around here ?
<elfy> yes
<ozbrk> realy ?
<elfy> yes :)
<ozbrk> well say ''hi'' from me if you see him/her again
<elfy> ok :)
<ozbrk> hey I need something like deamon tools for linux ofc  anyone knows a program like that ?
<ozbrk> (deamon tools is mounting .iso files to system like a CD or DVD for windows indeed )
<elfy> ozbrk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<ozbrk> got it thanks :)
<Ahr0uN> where can i get support for my problem?
<knome> Ahr0uN, for what problem?
<Ahr0uN> i have a problem with the screensaver or lightdm
<Ahr0uN> when my screen turn off and wake up with the lock
<Ahr0uN> i put my pass one time, then i can look my desktop but with the issue
<Ahr0uN> 5 sc after my lock back again and i have put the pass again
<knome> same of different looking login dialog?
<Ahr0uN> no
<Ahr0uN> is the login screen
<Ahr0uN> sry for my english
<Ahr0uN> the problem is this screen of login  come back after put my pass and 5sc with FC
<Ahr0uN> you understand me?
<Ahr0uN> i was looking the issue in google and no luck
<knome> yes, and i asked if it looked the same as the previous login dialog
<Ahr0uN> the screen is the same of login screen
<Ahr0uN> it the reason for i thinking that problem can be lightdm... but the issue is only with the screensaver turn off the display
<Ahr0uN> knome
<Ahr0uN> u there?
#xubuntu 2014-06-07
<gry> Ahr0uN: hi.
<Ahr0uN> hi
<gry> what's up?
<xubuntu748> hi
<gry> hi
<xubuntu748> want to ask if there is a ready package to add latex to tuxtrans
<xubuntu748> ?
<gry> never heard of tuxtrans, looking
<xubuntu748> well, tuxtrans is a ubuntu 14.04 with preinstalled tools for translation
<gry> I guess xubuntu's latex package could be repackaged for tuxtrans - but their software page doesn't mention it or any kind of repos they're using
<gry> oddly I didn't find their means of support / contact either
<xubuntu2164> Greetings. Installing Xubuntu for first time 14.04 on older Compaq laptop. installation has stopped at config bcmwl and won'y let me skip. what next?
<gry> hrm
<gry> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224591 suggests to Try again and do NOT check the box "install third party software."
<xubuntu2164> Ah, will do. Hoping this distro works ok on this old thing. better ideas for older laptops?
<xubuntu115> cocks
<baizon> that isnt nice at all :(
<xubuntu115> what a shame
<axarix> Guten Morgen!
<axarix> My computer: AMD 2600+ 1100MHz 2 GB RAM / Ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> axarix: check out 14.04 for current supported LTS
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<axarix> is this possible with my computer?
<holstein> axarix: yes.. as far as the specs.. i have no idea about the driver support, and your skill at setting the machine up
<axarix> THX!
<Travis> Hello
<Travis> Is there anyone here who might know if 14.04 is having specific issues with a Panasonic CF-29?
<xubuntu282> hello
<xubuntu282> i'm installing xubuntu 14.04 right now and i noticed that parted, gparted, and ubiquity all can't see my windows 6.1 install. i made ext4 partitions from the end of space to try and prevent possible data loss
<xubuntu282> how can i make xubuntu recognize win 8.1?
<xubuntu282> sorry, i meant 8.1
<Noskcaj> xubuntu282, it's a bug in windows, i'll try and find the fix
<Noskcaj> xubuntu282, try the "something else" option in the installer
<xubuntu282> yeah, that's what i did
<Noskcaj> I've not got any idea then
<xubuntu282> i notice though that i can open my windows partitions through the file manager
<js_doode> What is the best way to set up LAMP on Xubuntu 14.04?
<bazhang> !lamp > js_doode
<ubottu> js_doode, please see my private message
<js_doode> bazhang: the install directions pertain to Ubuntu 10.04. Are the still relevant for a LAMP(HP) setup in 14.04?
<paolo> i think i have a problem with xfce4-indicator-plugin. before the last sw update i could see wifi, sound, messagging menu etc. now it appears "No Indicators".
<paolo> any idea?
<gry> what plugin version are you using now?
<paolo> i'm using xfce indicator plugin v. 2.3.2 on xubuntu 14.04
<paolo> i renamed ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml, restarted and the issues disappeared
<gry> thanks for sharing this information - would you perhaps also want to share the contents of the old problematic file?
<paolo> https://gist.github.com/paolodina/d2ad9299f8cf0709bcdf
<paolo> gry, ^--
<gry> thanks, i hope this is useful to others with similar issue - appreciate your paste and details
<gruntz> Hi. I have a problem xubuntu 14.04, sometimes when I try to resize window with alt+right_mouse_button it causes blank screen and even escape to console with alt+F1 and then back to X with alt+F7 doesn't helps - where I can check some logs?
<gruntz> of course I have turned off composite effects after install
<gry> you may want to check logs about this
<gruntz> if this helps I can tell that I have intel gpu and opensource intel drivers, no propierty driver
<gruntz> this is "standard" installation
<gruntz> gry: which logs?
<gry> probably start with logging in at tty1 and looking at processes list to see whether lightdm, X, or xfce session are running
<gruntz> gry: when this happens, I have also audacious running and it's still playing music
<gry> grrr, that's entertaining
<gry> what color is that blank screen?
<gruntz> black ;)
<gruntz> I just want to say that if audacious is still playing music then X should be probably still runing
<gry> indeed
<gry> you probably trigger it thinking that you have a second monitor
<gruntz> I do have a second monitor
<gry> do they both go blank when it happens?
<gruntz> gry: yes, both of them. by default I have main display turned off (laptop), but even when I try to go back to console with alt+F1 then nothing happens nor that music is stopping playing (both screens are still blank). as normal behaviour, alt+F1 shows me tty1 on both monitors, back to X with alt+F7 turns off laptop screen (as expected because it's set so in xfce settings manager) and second lcd screen (monitor) is working
<gry> you might want to read on the keyboard shortcuts about monitors and displays
<gry> a grey area to me so I can't weigh in
<gruntz> I think tha'ts problem between intel's driver and window manager
<gruntz> will try this
<gruntz> http://linuxg.net/fix-slow-graphics-performance-on-ubuntu-13-04-intel-gpu/
<RedDeath> hello xubuntu
<gry> hi RedDeath
<RedDeath> best distro ever xubuntu 14.04
<RedDeath> good job
<RedDeath> thank you team
<Kekai> I run Xubuntu 14.04 LTS and some of my indicator plugins were missing, I unhid them, but now it wants me to restart the panel. how can I restart the panel?
<Spike29> Kekai: xfce4-panel --restart
<Kekai> in terminal?
<Spike29> yes, or via Alt+F2
<Kekai> my network manager seems to not be showing up
<Kekai> my etwork manager icon is missing from my panel. how ca I get it back?
<crimson`> Kekai, go to panel settings, items, select noficication area and pick the edit button from the list of buttons on the right
<crimson`> there's the network manager in the list of known applications
<crimson`> at least, there should be
<Kekai> I tried that
<Kekai> I found this fix but it doesnt work
<Kekai> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<Kekai> I keep getting an error like this "sed: can't read /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop: No such file or directory"
<crimson`> Kekai, sounds like you're missing the applet package
<Kekai> is there a way to get it?
<crimson`> make sure you have network-manager-gnome installed
<Kekai> its now installed
<Kekai> What do i do now?
<Kekai> crimson`: Do I restart?
<crimson`> sec
<crimson`> Kekai, try alt+f2 and run nm-apple
<crimson`> nm_applet *
<Kekai> its now there
<Kekai> Do I need to run this every time I boot up?
<crimson`> i doubt it..?
<crimson`> if it doesn't, put it on autostart
<Kekai> Should I restart to check
<crimson`> if it doesn't show up automatically on login i mean
<crimson`> if you want to :)
<Kekai> I need to restart for updates
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> i'm using that default theme greybird, but my window have blue top title
<sergio-br2> take a look
<sergio-br2> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07062014-194002.php
<sergio-br2> i didn't change any config, i was testing a program here, and i needed to change to tty1 and reset, because tty7 was blocked
<RobertJDohnert> Quick question for you guys, have you guys ever had an issue with Docky to where when it starts it will log you out
<brainwash> sergio-br2: can you change the appearance via settings > window manager ?
<sergio-br2> ahh, yeah
<sergio-br2> thanks
<sergio-br2> i don't know how it changed alone
<sergio-br2> * by itself
<brainwash> I have no idea either :)
<BBLLCC> is there any way in firefoz to get rid of all cookies each time i shut a session?
<brainwash> BBLLCC: I suggest that you ask in #firefox
<brainwash> or do you mean with session the Xubuntu session?
<BBLLCC> no, firefox, i had to manually delete all cookies
<brainwash> there should be an option for this, but I cannot check right now
<brainwash> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/enable-and-disable-cookies-website-preferences
<sjoshi> BBLLCC: check this -> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001120.htm
<Enrique_> After many searches I am quitting... Please help to find my windows network and connect in order to share files and printers in either direction.
<ozzbrk> hi guys I have a strange problem with web browsing some websites are tearing/freezing like hell and it doesn't seems it is as clear as windows in scrolling
<ozzbrk> (in the web pages ofc)
<Enrique_> Hi, I've solved my problem with the windows network. It was so easy that seems it was under my nose... :) enjoy the chat everyone!!
<h3bm> hi there!
<h3bm> I am having troubles with xubuntu 14.04 and grub2
<h3bm> can anyone help?
<h3bm> letme explain the issue...
<h3bm> I have a vaio laptop that used to have dual boot with win8 and xubuntu 13.04, everything was working fine
<h3bm> idecided to update my version of xubuntu 14.04 LTS mainly because the support for 13.04 is finished and LTS version have 3 years of support
<h3bm> what I did was to format the partition where xubuntu 13.04 was installed and install 14.04 in the formated partition
<h3bm> when I restarted my computer willing to start using my new system I got the following message: error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found, and I was not able to enter any OS
<h3bm> I tried boot-repair from live USB  more than two times and it did not fix the problem
<h3bm> I tried to enter to my computer using super GRUB2 disk, how ever it does not apperar to work with UEFI active (besides super grub2 disk says it can) I only get the message "no operating system found"
<h3bm> if I boot super grub2  disk with UEFI disabled, super grub2 disk can not detect any OS
<h3bm> tried also rescatux distro
<h3bm> however, as of super grub2 disk, rescatux cannot enter when UEFI is active
<h3bm> then I tried boot-repair with the option of restore backup files, after that I was able to boot to windows
<h3bm> but no gub menu appeared
<h3bm> I ran boot-repair again with no improving results
<h3bm> do you have any idea of what is happening?
<levjamin> So does anybody know xubuntu's policy on upgrading to newer versions of xfce? 4.10 was just released and i'm just curious.
<Unit193> levjamin: 4.10 was released a while ago.  Trusty has parts of 4.11 (development snapshots.)
<levjamin> Thanks
<courtjester140_> Hey, anyone around?
<courtjester140_> I could use  some help getting my graphics card to work, i've hit wall
<courtjester140_> I have a laptop with an nvidia optimus setup, and i'm trying to get bumblebee to work.  So far only my integrated graphics are working, and my nvidia 740m won't work.  optirun tells me it can't open the drivers
<Titussss> hello guys. i am new in linux world. Do any1 can hel me with mine 2 problems?
<Titussss> how to change logon screen from xubuntu-desktop into mine primary one from unity?
<Titussss> mine system is ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Titussss> and i want to ask how to  change profile of logiing from autologin into classic one ( choosing user and typing password)
<RAzador> hello!
<RAzador> anyone here???
#xubuntu 2014-06-08
<CyborgCygnus> How would I fix Light Locker? I had trouble with it locking during media playback in the alpha & beta's so I did a complete reinstall once the stable official release came out, I still get the same problem. It will lock the pc during media playback & keep playing it, despite my settings to not do so.
<abitz> CyborgCygnus: what settings?
<CyborgCygnus> abitz, Just wondering if it's possible to make light-locker do what it's supposed to in 14.04. There isn't other settings in xubuntu that would prevent the pc from locking while playing back media? Would I need to perhaps run the software/apps with gksudo to allow it to prevent the screen saver & sleep mode?
<cyborgcygnus> xscreensaver seems to lock my pc when media is still playing as well, surely there must be another setting somewhere outside of any screensaver to prevent locking, sleep, turning off the monitor when I'm watching a movie
<Kekai> yes
<Kekai> under your battery settings
<Kekai> change your monitor to never
<Kekai> or what ever time you want
<kdeder> I tried xubuntu 14.04 on live usb but there's no gnome disk manager anywhere in the menu?  Why?!?
<cfhowlett> kdeder because xubuntu doesn't USE gnome disk manager??
<kdeder> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7966
<kdeder> no one can find it... it's only in gnome and unity
<cfhowlett> kdeder and xubuntu uses NEITHER of those ...
<kdeder> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207943/xubuntu-disks-utility-palimpsest-and-gparted-not-showing-up-anywhere-after-in
<kdeder> I had to run gparted from terminal since it is nowhere to be found
<kdeder> I use  gnome ubuntu 14.04 and kde in debian... I'll stick with those... xubuntu is too annoying...
<kdeder> I had it on live usb stick to help someone with a partition problem... and it was annoying to use
<kdeder> essential program and not in the menu
<holstein> kdeder: its all linux, friend.. if youd like, you can add whatever you want to any menu
<holstein> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<dieselbuntu> Hey all.  Anyone here running 14.04 with nvidia + dual monitors ?? ^ ^
<holstein> yes
<holstein> open driver now.. in 14.04.. works "out of the box" without hassle :)
<dieselbuntu> did it work out of the box for you or did yo have to..
<dieselbuntu> ahh kk =]
<dieselbuntu> buenos
<holstein> i have had to in the past
<dieselbuntu> 1 last Q ..is this the noueveu or  nvidia-(open)
<dieselbuntu> binary
<holstein> dieselbuntu: just the noueveu included driver
<holstein> dieselbuntu: i didnt add anything..
<dieselbuntu> beautiful =]   okay, here goes nothin'  -.0
<dieselbuntu> Thanks holstein
<dieselbuntu> Hi.  Anyone here figure out xubuntu with nvidia binaries and dual monitors yet?
<dieselbuntu> re: 2nd screen viewport being smaller than actual resolution
<dieselbuntu> ubewmtu!  everytime you update, your system goes.. BEWMMMMMMmmmmm =] heeeheehe
<Dubbioso> Buongiorno
<Dubbioso> Sono nuovo chi mi può aiutare per favore?
<Dubbioso> Help
<Dubbioso> C'è qualcuno?
<brainwash> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu584> hy
<gry> hi
<__0000> hello
<ronaldsmazitis> ailed to execute default Terminal Emulator.
<ronaldsmazitis> F
<ronaldsmazitis> how do I create bash line to open nano in terminal emulator
<gry> With oxygen theme installed, xfce theme scollbars have mess with scrollbars arrows. The packages conflict.
<gry> There is also a problem, which I didn't yet identify the cause of -- the Xfce-* themes all have garbage with evince (a gtk3 app I think?). "FileEditViewGo" menuitems lack spacing as do many other things.
<gry> Please help me to properly report or solve both these issues.
<xubuntu152> hi is there a linux version or an HP ipaq RX3715?
<brainwash> gry: the Xfce-* themes don't support recent gtk3 versions I'd assume
<gry> ok, can you tell me again which themes 14.04 is shipped with please? it would be nice for me to nuke the broken lot
<brainwash> the themes provided by the packages "shimmer-themes" should all work and look nice
<brainwash> greybird is one of them
<gry> why the broken themes are in the repos is a question too - people install them and see an unusable app, not only ugly
<gry> ok
<brainwash> well, these Xfce themes are provided by the Xfce project I think
<brainwash> so they are packaged and shipped by xubuntu automatically
<gry> they don't ship distros, they probably don't need to make things consistent with "recent gtk3 versions"
<gry> but I'm not sure
<brainwash> right
<gry> so I'd probably nuke broken themes from the repos at the moment
<brainwash> feel free to do so
<gry> and tell them about the issues
<brainwash> but it's not a big deal after all :)
<gry> it's something I can identify and resolve - it is quite broken atm
<brainwash> it's a common problem with gtk3 themes
<brainwash> they need to be kept up-to-date, every new release of gtk3 breaks or changes something
<gry> ah
<gry> Shimmer is such a wonderful project.
<chtiboss> hi
<chtiboss> i cqnnot put qn qwerty keybord in Xubuntu 14
<chtiboss> cannot put keybaord in azerty
<freezed> Hello everybody, just installed xubuntu 14.04 and wonder how to change the resolution. Any idea ?
<freezed> I have got only 1 choice : 1280x1024 at 77Hz
<freezed> With last version of xubuntu (12.04) I can get 1900x1200
<freezed> I tried to enable nvidia_304 driver, but nothing
<freezed> Rebooting and come back
<gry> I've purged a lot of themes and it is a lot easier now - none of the broken ones are a part of xubuntu-desktop so I'm not complaining
<gry> now I'm looking at 'bum' and it has a load of entries on things that are not even installed -- not sure how to give it a kick to only list things that have a proper name and are installed
<cfhowlett> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (trusty), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<xubuntu646> is it ok to chat in the channel or is this for support only?
<deshipu> !ot | xubuntu646
<ubottu> xubuntu646: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xubuntu646> thanks
<BBLLCC> hi, can you help me with openvbe?
<Guest3557> привет
<knome> !ru | Guest3557
<ubottu> Guest3557: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<flux242> knome: how do you know it's russian?
<Aritheanie> it came up as Cyrillic
<knome> flux242, educated guess.
<flux242> Aritheanie: do you have any idea how many countries are using Cyrillic?
<Aritheanie> quite a few. And most of them as a consequence also have Russian commonly spoken, IIRC...
<knome> flux242, if it's wrong, the user will tell us. unless you have a support question, let's move on
<flux242> Aritheanie: does mongolish sound like russian to you?
<knome> flux242, please stop insisting. no offense was ever meant, and you're not helping the cause by whining
<flux242> knome: relax, use this possibility to learn something new
<bazhang> !ot | flux242
<ubottu> flux242: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flux242> there's nothing happening on the channel anyway
<bazhang> that does not make this the chat channel
<Aritheanie> I'm not sure why we're even arguing this again?
<Aritheanie> anyway, back on topic, even if nothing is happening at the moment.
<xubuntu250> I was installing the latest update for 13.10 when my laptop froze up. I restarted it and now I get a message that says: Fatal error: token too large, exceeds YYLMAX. I can't get a terminal to come up and I can't get to anything else for that matter. Is there a way of fixing this without having to do a fresh install of the OS? Thanks.
<paolo> you could try start a live cd, mount your disk partition/s and look at the log files for more info
<paolo> just an idea..
<xubuntu250> I'm not sure how to do that. I'm pretty much a novice at this stuff.
<xubuntu250> How do I do that when I can't get anything to boot?
<paolo> you should set your bios to boot from cd/dvd, then put the live cd into and go
<Unit193> You can also try to edit the grub command line and boot directly to a TTY, and get more logging output too.
<paolo> xubuntu should mount automatically your disk partitions (not sure though)
<xubuntu250> I can't get to the bios. that's part of the problem.
<paolo> logs are placed in /var/log
<Unit193> paolo: Meant while it's booting to see where it's wedged.
<xubuntu250> No bios access and can't get to grub command line.
<paolo> xubuntu250, if you have a 2nd disk install xubuntu and boot from there, then mount the disk containing the broken os and you should be able to access to the logs
<paolo> btw, i wonder why you can't access to the bios
<xubuntu250> I've been wondering about that myself. Unfortunately  have second disk to use.
<milan> hello
<xubuntu250> I don't have a copy of the OS other than the one I have running on my laptop. No CD or USB versions.
<paolo> xubuntu250: you don't strictly need another copy, it's enough if you have a 2nd computer/laptop, attach the broken os there and run the live cd
<xubuntu250> I don't have another laptop available. I'm currently chatting to you from my phone.
<paolo> i'm short of ideas, ask a friend for the laptop ;)
<xubuntu250> I see. Ok, thanks for trying.
<paolo> it sounds weird such a bad breakage due to installing the latest updates
<paolo> i'm more inclined to think of hardware issues
<wishart> Hello folks
<wishart> A couple of recent software updates for xubuntu involved having to reboot. Is this normal?  Was the kernel being updated?
<FernandoBasso> Hey folks. I installed xubuntu-desktop on my wife's "ubuntu" machine. How to remove the "global menu" (or whatever it is called) from xfce4-panel?
<wishart> No one seems to know the answer to our questions. Same as before. Waste of time coming in here.
<Unit193> FernandoBasso: indicator-appmenu, I think it was?
<Alex_______> Hello!
<FernandoBasso> Unit193: Also, I would like to know how to completely uninstall ubuntu-desktop.
<FernandoBasso> I use arch, and it is so damn clean and easy to try other window managers and desktop environments.
<Unit193> There used to be a way to do that, but it's not updated now.
<FernandoBasso> xfce runs amazingly here.
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<FernandoBasso> Wow! That is cool! Thanks.
<Unit193> But, it hasn't been updated recently at all. :/
<Alex_______> guys.. I just installed xubuntu on an intel nuc ... I removed some software I don;t need like documents viewer and music apps... now the desktop it's empty and nothing get's loaded:(
<FernandoBasso> Unit193: Yeah, I can't event get to a display manager anymore.
<Unit193> Install xubuntu-desktop again, or just pull in lightdm-gtk-greeter (which will pull in lightdm if it's missing.)
<FernandoBasso> I did, but when the display manager should show up, the monitor just turns off. I can only get to a tty. :D
<Alex_______> so no one has a clue how to fix the xubuntu desktop not showing anything on it?
<climbNmaintain> What do you mean by not showing anything on it?
<Alex_______> i uninstalled some programs ... games and media and the desktop it's empty just the wallpaper:)
<Alex_______> i can ALT+F2 on it and it brings the application finder
<climbNmaintain> Sounds like you need to re install XFCE perhaps?
<climbNmaintain> Can you get to a CLI?
<Alex_______> yes
<climbNmaintain> aptitude install xfce4
<climbNmaintain> this actually might be a better option: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<climbNmaintain> I was actually hoping if anyone was available to help me out with a little problem of my own. Any takers?
<Alex_______> ah great the first one worked:)
<climbNmaintain> good deal.. np
<knome> climbNmaintain, you should just ask
<climbNmaintain> lol, right then, running 14.04LTS. I have several external HDDs hooked up to the box and I rebooted for updates a few hours ago and now none of them will mount.
<climbNmaintain> Tried editing the fstab and I can paste the output of that here if that would help any.
<knome> you can use a pastebin;
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<climbNmaintain> right, coming right up
<climbNmaintain> The fstab file: paste.ubuntu.com/7615397/
<climbNmaintain> And the error I'm getting when trying to mount a HDD: paste.ubuntu.com/7615389/
<knome> have you tried booting with an older kernel (from before the upgrade)?
<climbNmaintain> It was not an upgrade, I made a clean install of Xubuntu 14.04
<climbNmaintain> But no, I have not tried anything like that.
<knome> right, sorry, i somehow thought it was an upgrade...
<knome> i looked around a bit, and it looks like kernel stuff
<knome> well, potentially..
<climbNmaintain> from the little I read from doing google-fu, the "bad block blah blah blah" part of the error might suggest the drive is dead? but it happens to all 4 drives so...yeah
<Unit193> Hrm, thought there was a thunar-volman thing.
<Unit193> I suppose the UUIDs are correct as well?
<climbNmaintain> UUIDs were pasted from sudo blkid
<climbNmaintain> They worked on ubuntu 14.04 but vanilla was too intense for this box which is getting up there so I decided to go with Xubuntu over opensuse up until now.... lol
<climbNmaintain> Is it hopeless you think?
<Unit193> Have you tried manually mounting?
<xubuntu419> hello can some one help me figure out how to install this program
<xubuntu419> does any one know how to install xubuntu
<Unit193> Use the installer?
<xubuntu419> Ok ill play what installer
<xubuntu419> all you get is a iso cthat cant be opened
<Unit193> You use burning software to "extract" that to a CD, DVD, or flash drive.
<Unit193> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xubuntu419> cant to a cd its to big dont have a flash drive or DVD-r's
<xubuntu419> an exteral hard drive can i use that
<climbNmaintain> Unit193: I have tried mounting using disks and that is a no go...
#xubuntu 2015-06-01
<Guest84115> I asked questions earlier today, and received some suggestions, but have not been able to resolve the problem.  When I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my desk top computer running Windows XP, I thoght I divided the hard drive between XP and Ubuntu, 60% Ubuntu, 40% XP.  The HD has 250GB HD and 1GB RAM.  After installing Ubuntu, I have not been able to access the XP partition.  When the boot menu comes up with the four choices and I click
<Guest84115> message reads, " a disk read error occurred:  Press ctl-alt-delete to restart".
<Guest84115> A helpful person on this site suggested I go to Start/run/CMD to fix the master boot record, and typed a link for me to follow.  The problem is I cannot access Windows XP to attempt a fix of the mbr.  Before going to this site I thought I should uninstall Ubuntu, then go to XP to access the files I want to transfer to my laptop computer, then find a way to uninstall XP, then reinstall Ubuntu.  The reply I received to this comment 
<Guest84115> partition, because I cannot uninstall it.  I do not know the procedure for deleting Ubuntu.  Is there anyone who can help me resolve these problems.  I have no programmer experience, and no formal courses in computer software.
<SaveMe> hello! So my apt-get seems to be messsed up after a(n assumedly botched) updating job. Should I just redownload Xubuntu?
<SaveMe> yeaaaah I've just answered my own question.
<SaveMe> Have a nice day folks.
<Guest84115> pencilandpaper:  If you are still on the web site, do you have any information that can help resolve the problem I described?
<pencilandpaper> Guest84115: sorry i didnt see your issue, what is your issue again?
<Guest84115> I have files I would like to take from the original operating system, MS Windows XP, and transfer them to another computer.  I cannot find a way to access that original OS since I installed the Ubuntu 14.04 operating system.  I followed the directions on the Ubuntu flash drive to use both OS's side by side as two partitions on my hard drive.
<Guest84115> If anyone can help me with this problem, I would appreciate an email to mevans624@gmail.com.  Thank You.
<sm00x> WTF is 970Mb for a size?
<sm00x> it is not a CD and not a DVD
<MarkUX> hi
<MarkUX> i just instaling xubuntu
<MarkUX> is somebody here ?
<GridCube> 124 peoples
<GridCube> well maybe not all of them peoples
<GridCube> at least 120 should be
<MarkUX> Ok GridCube are you using xubuntu ?
<GridCube> indeed
<GridCube> :) if you just wanna chat you can join #xubuntu-offtopic
<MarkUX> ok
<GridCube> this channel is for support
<GridCube> :D
<MarkUX> hi guys i need tech help i wanted to changed my cursor and , i have installed it, on non-system apps is my setted cursor and in system or desktop my cursor is basic
<MarkUX> hallo
<sm00x> that will teach you not to fuck with themes and other useless crap
<sm00x> cursorchanger...
<MarkUX> thanks you helped me much :(
<knome> sm00x, that kind of language is not welcome here.
<MarkUX> i see
<sm00x> to many gay here?
<nomic> on xfce desktop - what is the -- when you drift the mouse across a blank desktop - you get "rubberbanding"
<nomic> why, what for
<sm00x> what?
<nomic> you have desktop - all windows minimised .. you click on the desktop. left mouse button down, move the mouse pointer -- it shows a square which increases or decreases in size
<nomic> rectangle
<nomic> xfce
<sm00x> hmm... when I used xfce, there was no such feature
<sm00x> have to try the last version
<knome> sm00x, last warning. please consider your language
<knome> !language | sm00x
<ubottu> sm00x: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sm00x> ok, go fuck your gay asshole
<john123456> hello, i just installed xubuntu 15.04 and i'm trying to move the panel to the bottom, but it's not draggable like the previous versions
<xangua> alt+drag
<xangua> I thin you need to "unlock" it
<john123456> yes you are right, actually i don't need "alt", it was locked :p
<john123456> i'm a dumbass
<john123456> thank you very much
<Lopulus> hi! i can t conect to localhost:631
<holstein> Lopulus: why would you be able to?
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<Lopulus> waitme
<holstein> http://localhost:631/ shows cups for me..
<Lopulus> i can t conect to this adress
<Lopulus> I can not print
<holstein> Lopulus: cool.. share details.. i can.. i enter the address in the browser, and i get cups
<holstein> Lopulus: are you trying to do this to address a printing issue? there is also a printer GUI in the menu
<holstein> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/printing-scanning.html
<Lopulus> wait i m not speak english and  i use the translate
<holstein> Lopulus: what is your native language?
<Lopulus> spanish
<knome> !es | Lopulus
<ubottu> Lopulus: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Lopulus> yes but they can t help me too, and they said me what a try here?
<Unit193> https://unit193.net/xubuntu/docs/es/index.html it's for the development version though.  There's also file:////usr/share/xubuntu-docs/es/
<Unit193> Is cups running now?
<Lopulus> in terminal, yes
<Lopulus> look at this: http://i.imgur.com/JBQ9nDM.png
<Lopulus> that is my problem
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11504895/ holstein
<Lopulus> Unit193,
<Lopulus> holstein,
<Lopulus> GridNet,
<knome> Lopulus, please, no need to ping random people
<Lopulus> ok, sorry
<xubuntu90o> posso avere un aiuto per una pennetta wireless dlink 131 non riconosciuta su xubuntu?
<Unit193> !it | xubuntu90o
<ubottu> xubuntu90o: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu90o> grazie
#xubuntu 2015-06-02
<holstein> Lopulus: please try the GUI printer tool
<holstein> are you using xubuntu 15.04?
<xubuntu58w> hello, can someone help me?
<holstein> xubuntu58w: only one way to find out.. ask, and a volunteer may assist..
<xubuntu58w> Well, this is not particularly xubuntu related, but ubuntu related. On LXLE, I installed LXDM. Rebooted and it worked well, but I didn't like it, so I removed it (sudo apt-get remove lxdm). Now the computer is stuck on a booting screen for 10+ minutes
<holstein> xubuntu58w: lxle should have a support channel.. since its not ubuntu, its not supported here..
<holstein> you can try the recovery kernel, and get to a terminal, and see what you can do.. sudo apt-get update is a good start
<holstein> address those errors.. then, see that the file system, hard drive, and ram.. etc.. are as they should be..
<xubuntu58w> well, I can't even boot into the desktop, it's stuck on startup
<xubuntu58w> could I do that from a live boot?
<holstein> xubuntu58w: the recovery kernel is *before* the desktop, friend
<holstein> a  "live boot" would let you do some of those things.. test the memory, and the hard drive, and address file system errors..
<xubuntu58w> could I somehow do a sudo apt-get update from the liveusb?
<holstein> xubuntu58w: sure.. its *all* open, so, you can pretty much "somehow" do whatever you like. but, its not trivial to chroot in like that, and its not a "fix" for that issue, so, i dont suggest wasting time on that
<holstein> xubuntu58w: i say, plan for when that hard drive completely fails, as it will some day, and back up your data, first.. then, you can try lxle support, or try xubuntu
<xubuntu526> anyone there
<xubuntu526> need a little help
<holstein> just ask, maybe a volunteer can assist, xubuntu526
<xubuntu526> my os aint booting aways stuck at black screen
<xubuntu526> in live cd now
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<holstein> i would test my hardware, and my file system, and backup my "important" data..
<xubuntu526> thanx mate
<holstein> if it used to work, and now it doesnt, then what changed? an update? do i have an older kernel in my grub list that i can choose? is grub showing?
<poetpiet> kfce power management page shows a box -- 'handle display brightness keys' which has no equivalent in the one for 14.04 ... unless i can't find it ... for now i can only use those keys after spin up, before system choice .... my nick at gmail ... and have a nice one ... it's my 57th birthday .. i'd like to perfect my control today more than ever of course .. AND ... convinced of the magic interface between free software communism an
<poetpiet> * - using Sage skin [by 'iiamjustus'] ... and had a [meanwhile mishandled] chance to care for a moth (lindepijlstaart prolly .. prolly not [transliteratively] called plaintain sphinx but a village spirit tree dweller nevertheless, sporting the same colourcombos) who endeavored the daring feat of going through it's transformations much farther north than usual, ...
<poetpiet> ... in a country once famous for green thumbs, nature loving and tolerance for nerditree skill up, all happily combined in the animator beyond all others, Marten Toonder
<xubuntu77w> Hello together, I have a big problem. I am on xubuntu 12.04 LTS. Want to Update my software. but it doesn't work! not even wget works...but i can surf with my browser...
<xubuntu77w> command is "aptitude update" but even there, aptitude can't download the new signatures
<xubuntu77w> if  I use wget it tells me "Length: not specified" and the downloaded document is always the same size of an html document
<cfhowlett> xubuntu77w, change software settings to "LTS release only"
<cfhowlett> xubuntu77w, and you NEVER update your OS with wget
<xubuntu77w> only wanted to download some other file and then I got the same problem with wget ... wanted to mention that
<xubuntu77w> update via "aptitude upgrade"
<Cargo23> Hello... I went to log into my xubuntu (14.04, just got some updates yesterday) laptop this morning and it wouldn't accept my password.  Not sure what else it could be, I rebooted, now it won't accept the password to decrypt the filesystem.  I have changed term's and verified that the keyboard is producing the correct password.. but either I've lost my mind entirely, or somehow password processing is broken.  Is that a thing?
<knome> Cargo23, doesn't sound a known issue
<knob> Hello everyone.   I installed Xubuntu (latest) on a laptop, from scratch.  All good... yet I would like to access the "disk partition tool" that Ubuntu has bundled.  I don't know the name of the utility.
<knob> I do have it on my other computer, because that one I upgraded from Ubuntu to Xubuntu...
<knob> I would like to install that disk utility... any insights as to what its name is?
<knob> Or another utility you might suggest as an alternative?
<Cargo23> knob, if you can run it on your other computer, you should be able to sort out what its name is there?
<knob> Cargo23, yes... thing is, the other computer is physically away...
<knob> Yet I am installing now gparted... from the screenshot, I believe that is the one.
<knob> =)
<knob> btw, good morning! :-)
<Cargo23> Good Morning to you, too
<Cargo23> So, for some reason it seems my laptop stopped accepting both my user password and the cryptfs passphrase.  As I'm sitting here trying things, I'm noticing that about 1/4 reboots lead to a blank screen.  I wonder if there is a deeper hardware/software thing going on, but if that were true, seems odd that it could function well enough to even prompt for the passphrase.
<Cargo23> Question:  Are these related:  "ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)"  AND "Unlocking the disk /dev/disk/by-uuid/...... (sda5_crypt)" ?
<Cargo23> ata5 ~= sda5?
<designbybeck> Greetings all, does anyone using Xubuntu use multiple languages with it? Like switch between say English and Spanish?
<GridCube> havent tried but its possible
<designbybeck> GridCube, I was going to try eOS but they seem to have a bug in their latest release with language. I'm trying to setup some computers that will be used for a Spanish speaking only group. I myself don't speak spanish, but some volunteers I have coming do. Was trying to make it easy to switch between languages for them
<designbybeck> These are mostly older dell desktops and laptops less than 3gb ram
<designbybeck> most with just 1gb ram
<designbybeck> I had problems booting any Linux on a few of them
<GridCube> designbybeck: i dont see why it should not work
<GridCube> but again i just use it in spanish
<designbybeck> GridCube, do you use Xubuntu 14.04? or up to 15.05?
<designbybeck> err 4
<GridCube> right now im on 15.04
<GridCube> home im on both 14.04 and 15.04
<holstein> if its older hardware, for other folks, i'll try the LTS, release..
<designbybeck> thanks holstein, I'm going to try Xubuntu 14.04 32bit on these and see how they handle it
<holstein> i'll find, if i have a pile of hardware i dont know much about, in many cases, the hardware can be broken
<MarkUX> hi
<MarkUX> i want to ask about changing login screen
<holstein> sure.. feel free.. a volunteer may assist
<holstein> you may have better luck in the general #ubuntu channel, or, if you specify what you are trying to change, and why/how.. etc
<MarkUX> i cant send my link to video or something does any one of you did that ?
<holstein> MarkUX: you cant send what?
<MarkUX> nothing missspeling i mean can somebody send my link
<holstein> MarkUX: can somebody send your link?
<drc> MarkUX: You want a link to what?
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MarkUX> im thinking about changing my lockscreen and i cant find video or tutorial im using xubuntu 14.04
<holstein> MarkUX: change to what? and why?
<holstein> MarkUX: what i do is, i remove the screenlocker, or i just simply disable, and install what i want to use.. which is xtrlock
<MarkUX> why= i dont like xubuntu login screen
<MarkUX> how do you do that i dont think you understand me or i understand you so i want to change my login screen to other design
<holstein> im not really asking 'why' in regards to preference, but, more, in which i may determine what is not meeting you needs, and how to volunteer assistance
<holstein> MarkUX: login screen? or lock screen, friend?
<MarkUX> different ?
<holstein> i would figure out what you want to use, whatever lock/login you want, and we can go from there..
<MarkUX> yep
<MarkUX> lock/login screen
<holstein> MarkUX: cool.. what specifically do you want, friend?
<MarkUX> new design
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<holstein> http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<MarkUX> thanks braw
<MarkUX> i just chacked that webs and nothing helped me :(
<holstein> MarkUX: cool.. let us know if you have a question
<holstein> try being more specific.. "i want to change the background/wallpaper in my login screen".. etc..
<MarkUX> no i want to change my collum
<holstein> MarkUX: can i help you find a native language speaking channel?
<MarkUX> no
<MarkUX> holstein where are you from ?
<holstein> !ot | MarkUX
<ubottu> MarkUX: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MarkUX> ubottu i know you are bot but you dont say
<ubottu> MarkUX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#xubuntu 2015-06-03
<xubuntu74i> how big is the downloading packages portion of the installer? should it be taking over 10mins on 60megabit ? i think my language packs took like around 10mins to download as well. Im wondering if i could be possibly hitting a mirror under heavy load
<boxer> Hello, I just installed 15.04 and I am getting a pause and sometimes a system freeze on boot at: starting version 219
<boxer> I guess it's a systemd problem but all the help I've found on it are for sddm and I am using lightDM
<maijin> Hi guys, i'm looking to transfer my return key on the left right shift key, is there a way to do that quickly within xubuntu?
<knob> maijin, found this http://superuser.com/questions/862280/permanently-remap-a-key-to-an-other-xubuntu
<xubuntu05w> hi
<xubuntu05w> How to install amd radeon x1400 driver in xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu05w> ?
<T0ast`> Why does the additional drivers window always get stuck when I try to switch drivers?
<GeekDude> Is there a way to reduce screen tearing in Parole/VLC?
<NightWolf_> hello everyon? I need help
<NightWolf_> anyone there?
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NightWolf_> I got Xubuntu 15.04 on a IBM T42. before, I used Windows 7 and by pressing Capslock and 2, I was able to set a ". Now, It's only makeable by pressing Shift and 2. How can I change it?
<NightWolf_> tl;dr how can I change the layout so Capslock and 1 for example set a !
<brainwash> does caps lock not work at all?
<NightWolf_> It works, but It doesn´t set a ! by pressing 1 with activated caps
<brainwash> ok, so it does not work in combination with the numeric keys
<NightWolf_> right. That´s what I meant
<brainwash> bug 292158
<ubottu> bug 292158 in Ubuntu "Caps lock : "windows" behaviour missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292158
<brainwash> that's what I found
<NightWolf_> the problem is, I use a german layout, That means its the QWERTZ Layout. Is there a way to set the MS Windows capslock? It´s a bit difficult for me to understand that thread
<brainwash> you may need to tweak the patch from comment #7
<NightWolf_> sure this may work? I mean, it's a QWERTZ Keyboard layout..
<brainwash> probably. we are only talking about the numeric key row
<brainwash> some key mappings might be different
<NightWolf_> okay... How the hell I´m supposed to install that patch.. Enter in the terminal isn´t the right way, I think
<brainwash> you can apply the changes manually
<brainwash> 1. add the extra line to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/be
<brainwash> 2. create /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/mswindows-capslock with this content http://lpaste.net/133824
<brainwash> that's what the patch does
#xubuntu 2015-06-04
<xubuntu37w> Can someone provide me with information on how to encrypt a file or folder in xubuntu?
<xubuntu37w> Can this be done using system software or is a third party application needed?
<slumbergod> quick question. just did a clean install of xubuntu 15.04. I am unable to add Documents to Places in thunar. In 14.04 I had to do it via the save as dialog in mouepad to create .gtk-bookmarks. How do i do it in 15.04?
<xubuntu83w> Hey,
<xubuntu83w> I have a problem with my xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ask | xubuntu83w
<ubottu> xubuntu83w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu83w> I just installed the 14.04 lts and i tried to play some youtube videos and it's awful (not justo on high res. Even on 480, 360, etc) and i tried vimeo, and it works perfectly (not on hd) but it works smoothly! I thought hey try it with chrome, and so i did but it was the same,, so my question is, when can i do to resolve this little problem?
<cfhowlett> sounds like a YT issue, not ubuntu.  use YT's html5 settings.
<xubuntu83w> Its yt issue for sure! Ok thak you vm for your answer!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu83w, happy2help!
<xubuntu83w> XD
<night__> I got a problem! I were already here yesterday, just before my LAptop crashed because of empty accu. My problem: I used to press Capslock and 2 to set a " or Caps and 1 for a !. Here in Xubuntu 15.04 it doesn´t work.
<night__> I´m a german user and I´m using the QWERTZ Layout.
<cfhowlett> !de | night__
<ubottu> night__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
 * LikeVinyl is away: a cocinar! 
<sleezio> was zietgiest removed from xubuntu?
<sleezio> ... 14.10
<bekks> !info zeitgeist utopic
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2.2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<xubuntu80w> Olá, br?
<xubuntu80w> Estou com dúvida.
<xangua> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xubuntu90w> Has anyone managed to install eagle cad!! mine installs but cannot launch??
<ObrienDave> never heard of it. where did you find it?
<xubuntu90w> http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/
<holstein> if its not in the repos, it may be "best" to ask the creators of the application for support.. but, you can share what errors you are getting when it doesnt launch
<holstein> you can try starting it from the terminal, and see if there is any output
<xubuntu90w> Tried from terminal nothing happens? it does not show up under any software heading.
<ObrienDave> do you have the  libc.so.6 with sub version GLIBC_2.14 or higher, installed?
<xubuntu90w> not sure
<holstein> you'll have to comply with whatever "they" say you need..
<ObrienDave> that could be why it won't launch
<xubuntu90w> Does xubuntu work like ubuntu.....I upgraded ubuntu to the latest version and get errors so have to log into xubuntu??
<holstein> xubuntu90w: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<xubuntu90w> The interface is different?
<holstein> xubuntu90w: if you need help with specific errors, if you share them, im sure a volunteer may have some ideas
<ObrienDave> xubuntu90w: xubuntu *is* ubuntu with xfce as a DE
<xubuntu90w> ok thats good....so sudo apt-get will work in terminal?
<ObrienDave> same core system, different Desktop Environment. yes it will
<xubuntu90w> Thanks ObrienDave really appreciate your help :-)
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<holstein> xubuntu90w: sudo apt-get works in any operating system that implements apt
<ObrienDave> what ^^^ said ;P
<holstein> i think, first thing i would do is, from a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update" and address any/all errors
<holstein> then, i would move on to "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"... then, decide if you want to address the application and adding what it needs to run, or dealing with other issues..
<IanB_> hey
<xubuntu90w> Hi just doing a " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " it came up the the missing files...
<ObrienDave> amazing how that works ;P
<IanB_> dont you just love apt? :)
<ObrienDave> love apt-fast better ;P
<IanB_> heh
<Guest99405> hello, does anyone know how to edit a GTK3 theme so that it is square/flat like Numix theme? any guides on the internet to do that? -thanks
#xubuntu 2015-06-05
<kulelu88> how do I install GTK on xubuntu?
<kulelu88> 14.04
<nomic> gtk?
<nomic> with python
<nomic> depends on what it is used for
<nomic> gtk is set of libraries for diff languages
<nomic> depends on what you use gtk with
<nomic> synaptic
<kulelu88> nomic: I need GTK to render a desktop application. Is GTK supported on Xubuntu?
<nomic> package manager
<nomic> will show you gtks
<nomic> yes
<nomic> i use it
<nomic> python package
<nomic> (for instance)
<kulelu88> that's weird. When I tried installing pygtk in a docker container, it failed
<nomic> i get it thru synaptic
<nomic> = "python-gtk2"
<nomic> sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<nomic> then I have
<nomic> import gtk (from python)
<nomic> i use it to get x info
<nomic> nothing else
<nomic> hang on
<nomic> thanks for that
<nomic> don't even need it
<kulelu88> how do you install the pygtk lib for python then?
<nomic> sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<nomic> cmd
<kulelu88> nomic: I get: Reading state information...
<kulelu88> E: Unable to locate package python-gtk2
<nomic> hmm
<nomic> go through synaptic
<nomic> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<nomic> = package manager
<nomic> then sudo synaptic
<nomic> runs it
<nomic> rebuilds indexes
<kulelu88> I need to install this through a dockerfile
<nomic> then put in python gtk into search bar
<nomic> it is python-gtk2
<nomic> this is str8forward - through synaptic
<nomic> is small package
<nomic> not major toolset like java or eclipse
<nomic> module
<GeekDude> The monitor cable came loose for a second and now the screen won't come back on. Switching to another terminal (e.g. Ctrl-Alt-6) works though
<GeekDude> also, x11vnc is still working fine
<kulelu88> GeekDude: you need to get into "Display" and activate it again
 * GeekDude checks "configure new displays when connected" box 
<kulelu88> no not configure
<kulelu88> the display is just not "ticked"
<GeekDude> I think I might try rebooting
<GeekDude> I can't get 'Display' to make anything work, and switching terminals isn't working anymore
<GeekDude> brb
<GeekDude> Well, rebooting worked
<GeekDude> but it still breaks if I hotplug the vga
<zombienerd> if/when you are stuck in a terminal, just sudo service restart lightdm
<zombienerd> that will reboot the GUI
<zombienerd> might be sudo service lightdm restart
<zombienerd> been a while
<GeekDude> hmm
<GeekDude> I'll try that next time
<nikolam> why it takes a least one minute to start "run command" (application finder as it says) with Alt+F2 ? (Xubuntu 14.04 LTS 32 bit)
<holstein> nikolam: not sure.. do you have any ideas? are you running compositing? have you tested the hardware? when did you install? has it *always* been that way?
<holstein> i had one machine that took that long for atl+f2, and the graphics driver addressed the issue.. another one that behaved similarly ended up having a failing hard drive
<nikolam> I remember that bug from some time ago, not sure if it was in 12.04. I use Nvidia proprietary driver, that is tested, came with Ubuntu, installed from packages. It IS selected "use display compositor" in settings.
<holstein> nikolam: it was not a bug for me
<nikolam> I have BTRFS so I guess that rules out disk, as it does checksums
<holstein> nikolam: ? *all* drives fail
<holstein> anyways.. is that literally the only thing wrong?
<nikolam> After invoking it with Alt+F2 for the first time, further invokings are fast. Only first one is slow
<nikolam> holstein, what? yes, that what I am reporting now.
<nikolam> It is interesting aptitude is saying it has some packages to upgrade, but software updater GUI does not gives anything yet: The following packages will be upgraded:
<nikolam>   gvfs gvfs-backends gvfs-bin gvfs-common gvfs-daemons gvfs-fuse gvfs-libs libnautilus-extension1a nautilus nautilus-data
<holstein> they should see the same packages from the same sources.. i would use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and report it as a bug, if you find they are different in the future, and your cache is updated..
<nikolam> Also XChat failed to contact freenode on default settings, I needed to copy settings from hexchat
<nikolam> yeah, I usually do aptitude update and aptitude upgrade to check if I am not at console. But I rely on GUI software updater for updates. I was thinking, like there must be a reason GUI updater is holding them back...
<holstein> nikolam: *if* your cache is updated, *all* the package managers on your system should see the same thing
<holstein> nikolam: i would start there, and update, in the GUI.. you can close the terminal and the other package managers, press "update" or "reload" or whatever refreshes the cache, and see that there are no errors
<nikolam> ok, will see to check that later, if there's room for bug report
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> though, it wont be a bug, if you just dont have the cache updated, look at the GUI list,*then* update in the terminal, and have newer packages..
<nikolam> I've done aptitude update and reload in synaptic, synaptic also saying it can mark newer packages.
<nikolam> so it must be something in software updater.
<holstein> im not following
<holstein> looks like, synaptic isnt finding any new packages, since you applied the update
<nikolam> synaptic is finding them. And aptitude finds them. Software updater GUI does not finds them.
<nikolam> Like it was few days ago, too, I have seen there are updates, but there were soe time, before software updater offered them
<holstein> i wouldnt know, personally, since, i disable all auto updating, and do it in the terminal with apt..
<nikolam> aha ok. well I update manually, too, just let it display them when they come.
<holstein> if you think you have a bug, file it, or join one that already exists.. i dont find one in my searches
<nikolam> ok then.
<holstein> there are no different sources
<pragomer> hello. trying to solve the problem since month since I switched from ubuntu 14.04 to xubuntu 14.04:  only have english keyboard. I can switch to another keyboard variant.. this works for "normal" inputs.. but light locker and login are still english keyboard. noone can fix this.. also happens in a fresh installation (you can try..)
<pragomer> anyone could help me
<baizon> pragomer: have you tried the display-setup-script option? See here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11580876/
<baizon> i forgot, the file is: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<nikolam> baizon, what's the point, one needs to edit text file in /etc to get other characters on login/screensaver then english, and needs to do that for whatever single language is in use ?
<nikolam> I think I can choose keyboard language on login just fine on Xubuntu 14.04.. pragomer
<nikolam> I switched to xscreensaver and removed light-locker, because it has issues of not supporting screen saver and killing sound
<pragomer> nikolam: I will try now this script.. just a moment. But.. I installed 3times a normal xubuntu 14.04 in virtualbox.. and I choose a user-password that contains e.g. "-"
<pragomer> and ONLY in login or lightlocker I have to use "?" (english/german)
<pragomer> I have no /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pragomer> just the folder lightdm.conf.d
<pragomer> and inside 10-xubuntu.conf
<pragomer> nikolam: I now use your lines in 10-xubuntu.conf... now doing a reboot..
<baizon> pragomer: then its that file
<pragomer> hey nikolam.. this was the perfect solution.. I thank you so so much.   I really searching for long now for this solution.. you really made my day and weekend :-)
<nikolam> neither I have lightdm.conf I just instaleld xscreensaver. And after adding language support in Xfce, I ended up with multiple languages in login
<nikolam> pragomer, well, feel free to contribute to make light-locker better.. :P
<baizon> nikolam: light-locker is the default screen saver for 14.04
<nikolam> yeah and it sucks :P
<baizon> not for me :)
<nikolam> you haven't had se_ix with your girfriend when it cut your music lately, haven't you? baizon :P
<baizon> ok
<pragomer> have a good day u2
<nikolam> ok pragomer
<pragomer> bye
<nikolam> Wonder if I could left gnome-screensaver installed if I use xscreensaver.. I found that ubuntu buttons for login stops working after gnome-screensaver uninstall, as per http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-xscreensaver-ubuntu-14-04/  but xfce buttons for logoff works (but there is no switch user button anymore)
<ahmedg> hello
<ahmedg> hi huemac
<ahmedg> by nikolam
<ahmedg> bye nikolam
<RudeViper> Guess I need to figure out how to make mirc pause between id'ing and join commands
<andrea_> hello guys im new xubuntu user i've got a AMD -E1 64 bit and a video card AMD7ATI KALINDI readon hd  how can i find the driver and install it for a good video resolution?PLs help me thanx
<ochosi> andrea_: have you tried the "Additional Drivers" item in the settings manager yet?
<andrea_> ochosi : not yet can i find them there on any ubuntu distro?
<elfy> andrea_: if it'snot there as a seperate menu item - there is a tab in Software and Updates in other *buntu's afaik
<andrea_> elfy: thanx
<ibouvousaime> Hello my internal microphone isnt working in xubuntu I only hear a psshhhh when I try to record, when I do a lspci I get this http://paste.debian.net/204051/
<ibouvousaime> can someone help me out
<ibouvousaime> Im runing xubuntu 14.04
<ibouvousaime> Hello my internal microphone isnt working in xubuntu I only hear a psshhhh when I try to record, when I do a lspci I get this http://paste.debian.net/204051/
<ibouvousaime> Im runing xubuntu 14.04
<ibouvousaime> can someone help me out ?
<vinny> I was wondering whether someone here could help me with issues I'm having upgrading 14.04 -> 14.10 xubuntu?
<vinny> I was wondering whether someone here could help me with issues I'm having upgrading 14.04 -> 14.10 xubuntu?
<brainwash> vinny: you won't know until you describe the actual problem
<vinny> I get an error saying it is unable to install and to refer to apt.log...
<vinny> of the messages within, one is ...
<vinny> libgl1-mesa-dev:amd64 Depends on libgl1-mesa-glx [ amd64 ] < 10.7~git1506050730.cb277c~gd~t > ( libs ) (= 10.3.2-0ubuntu0.1) can't be satisfied!
<vinny> libgl1-mesa-glx is installed
<brainwash> most likely triggered by a package which has been installed from a PPA
<vinny> is there any way of resolving this?
<brainwash> downgrade it to the version from the official repo
<vinny> how would I do this?
<brainwash> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<brainwash> another solution is do a clean install of 15.04 (14.10 will reach end of support soon anyway)
<vinny> thanks for that brainwash/ubottu!
#xubuntu 2015-06-06
<tripelb> What am I missing with xubuntu rather than ubuntu-gnome. (Lets not mention unity or complex)
<tripelb> Compis
<tripelb> Compiz
<tripelb> I know this too. Xubuntu provides a light, stable and configurable desktop environment with conservative workflows.
<Guest25861> yeh, i have the same question,  why did Debian swith from xfce to Gnome?  here are some answers:
<Guest25861> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc5NTA
<Guest25861> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTc5NTA
<Guest25861> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianDesktop/Requalification/Jessie
<Guest25861> And Tails picked Gnome for some reason, (probly just following Debian)
<nomic> xfce ftw
<Hund>  :)
<xubuntu63w> Jello
<xubuntu63w> Hey can I have some help?
<xubuntu63w> I burned my image in to usb and when it loads I can't instal or run it
<bekks> How do you "burn" your image to USB?
<xubuntu63w> Anyone here?..
<bekks> Look at "/names" and you'll see a lot of people in here.
<xubuntu63w> With some kind of image maker
<bekks> And we have to guess that "kind of image maker"?
<bekks> How about stating details on what you did, and how you did?
<xubuntu63w> Is that a problem?the image works.It loads but there it stops...
<bekks> Well, if you dont want to provide information, at least I cant help you. Good luck in finding someone with a larger glass orb.
<xubuntu63w> Thanks
<Hurga> Hi. Does anyone know how update-manager uses polkit, and how to debug that? I switched from xubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, and now the Software Updater (update-manager) tells me I'm "not allowed to perform this action" when I open it.
<nomic> whats polkit
<Hurga>  /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd
<Hurga> (is this the wrong place to ask technical questions?)
<nomic> n
<nomic> but htees ubuntu too #ubuntu -- more populated
<nomic> also http://ubuntuforums.org/  very busy
<nomic> always a response to correctly phrased/placed question
 * nomic wouild put a forum message for your issue right away
<Hurga> ubuntu one sso? omg.
<sim642> All of a sudden I have no audio and the volume controls aren't opening, no pulseaudio running
<sim642> I can't figure out how to restart it either
<sim642> all I find online is to apt-get purge pulseaudio...
<bekks> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart ?
<sim642> doesn't change anything
<sim642> there's pulseaudio instances running as root and lightdm but not as my account
<bekks> So log out, and back in?
<sim642> my bad, not root but pulse
<sim642> I'd like to not do that
<Unit193> pulseaudio is usually a user process, not system.  Also, generally speaking it autospawns unless disabled.
<Unit193> .config/pulse/client.conf
<Unit193> autospawn=no
<sim642> I don't even have such file
<sim642> and starting it manually doesn't make things work either
<sim642> I see this in syslog: pulseaudio[19419]: [pulseaudio] module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<sim642> and a whole lot of lines like: 2:3:3: cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86
<sim642> it broke down completely randomly
<xubuntu26w> Hi! Please help me?
<xubuntu26w> I can't get wifi working
<ObrienDave> you have to enable wifi and make sure the hardware switch is on (if you have one)
<xubuntu26w> How?
<ObrienDave> looking, sec
<ObrienDave> do you have the 'indicator plugin' added to your taskbar?
<xubuntu26w> No
<ObrienDave> add that. it should give you an icon for networking. among other things
<xubuntu26w> omg... so it was that easy
<xubuntu26w> finally found it :)
<ObrienDave> cool
<xubuntu26w> Thank you! :)
<ObrienDave> most welcome
#xubuntu 2015-06-07
<DrewFmStateFarm> Why would a pulseaudio output stream show as having no output on pavucontrol and yet I can hear it from that device? This is preventing me from using a monitor for that device when recording.
 * eikon81g is away: I'm busy
<xubuntu36w> I downloaded an image viewer that I do not like, so I uninstalled it. However, an add-on called "ImageMagick" remains in my applications menu
<xubuntu36w> How can I uninstall the application entirely. I've tried rebooting, yet the application remains. It won't run or anything when I click on it, but the icon is still listed in my apps menu.
<Unit193> I'd try  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge  or you can manually uninstall it as well.
<xubuntu36w> thanks, I'll try that now
<xubuntu36w> What does the "--purge" portion of the commmand do?
<xubuntu36w> Sorry I know basically nothing about the terminal
<Unit193> Well yes, you can drop that.  I usually use it.  It means to completely remove the application as well as config files, normally it'll just remove the application.
<xubuntu36w> Thanks, if I were to use the purge command regularly when autoremoving, would it be a risky?
<xubuntu36w> In other words, can it affect system files / functionality of other software?
<Unit193> Just the applications you are removing, of course you can always purge later too.
<Unit193> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<xubuntu36w> Great, thanks
<xubuntu36w> Worked.
<xubuntu36w> To clarify, that last command you suggested will automatically avoid purging packages that have already been purged?
<Unit193> It'll purge all packages that are removed, but not yet purged.
<xubuntu36w> Got it
<xubuntu36w> What I like about linux is that it seems to be so much cleaner than windows. I hated dealing with the windows registry and left over program files/folders after doing uninstalls.
<Unit193> I'm a tad obsessive, so try to keep it fairly clean in terms of extra files.
<xubuntu36w> Do you feel that, in general, Xubuntu can be used exclusively by someone who has no knowledge of the terminal? I've just switched from windows and am not familar with Linux in a technical sense - however I am slowly learning
<holstein> xubuntu36w: yes
<Unit193> Well, I gave you the terminal command as it is easier for me to say "Hey, paste this!" then to say "Click here, then here, and then here."  Also, I don't really know GUI package management as well as terminal. :P
<Unit193> So, I'd say you can, sure.
<xubuntu36w> Do I need to worry about altering system files if I stay away from the terminal completely? I will not utilize the terminal unless I know completely what I'm doing
<xubuntu36w> *altering system files / harming the computer by accident
<holstein> xubuntu36w: i would say, worry about what you like.. but, go ahead and plan for that hard drive failing, since, they all do.. in that case, you will be able to do what you need, and revert to a backup, etc
<holstein> plan for harm to be done, and, you'll be fine..
<xubuntu36w> Alright, thanks unit193 and holstein for the help
<holstein> if you keep up with updates, and run stock 14.04, you can run that for years.. til 2017.. and likely never have any issues.. assuming the hardware doesnt break
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu36w> I'm running 15.04
<holstein> 15.04 is fine.. 14.04 is just supported longer..
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<holstein> if you want more of a "set it and forget it" kind of thing..
<xubuntu36w> Are the LTS releases more stable?
<holstein> xubuntu36w: no.. they are supported longer
<xubuntu36w> Ok
<holstein> xubuntu36w: 5 years vs 18 months..
<holstein> 3 years for xubuntu *
<xubuntu36w> Is anti-virus software needed with Linux?
<xubuntu36w> I would imagine that viruses are not very common considering the market share of linux
<holstein> xubuntu36w: you'll want to make security decisions for yourself.. but, let me ask you.. how often do you hear of folks on windows, running av software, who *do* still get a virus?
<holstein> in that case, does *anyone* need to run AV software to be 'safe' from viruses? likely not
<xubuntu36w> I see
<holstein> education, and best practices are likely a much better course
<holstein> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<holstein> *all* computers can be compromised, if they execute code.. but, linux is setup differently... user accounts are different
<holstein> its arguably safer.. but, anyone can mis-use any OS.. to say linux is safer is to forget about the human element..
<holstein> out of the box, i dont think anyone would argue, a stock linux distro is much, *much* safer than a stock windows install
<holstein> though, windows seems to be getting better about managing things similarly
<holstein> admin accounts.. user permissions being limited.. etc..
<xubuntu36w> During the xubuntu install, I chose not to encrypt my system. I might want to later though, can I do it with default software or is a third party app needed?
<holstein> xubuntu36w: for the most part, since linux/ubuntu/xubuntu is competely open, the answer is typically always "yes"..
<holstein> though, it may not be simple,or familiar, the process
<holstein> you can always encrypt just one thing.. a directory, or whatever
<holstein> encryptions has a performance hit..
<xubuntu36w> Ok, thanks again
<onr> Does it make sense to encrypt swap partition?
<onr> I don't like to enter FDE passphrase twice on logon.
<drc> It depends on your level of paranoia...high=yes, low=no.
<onr> High, of course. But can't you just type the passphrase only once? :(
<drc> no idea, I'm not that paranoid. :)
<onr> Can't *they* access your home directory if you leave the swap partition unencrypted?
<drc> You'd probably have a better chance of getting these sorts of answers on a security-focused channel.
<onr> I like #xubuntu people more.
<drc> so, what you want to do is talk, not get answers?
<onr> I didn't say that.
<drc> There's -offtopic for that
<onr> I did not say that.
<drc> time for /ignore
<onr> Goodbye.
<onr> I've found a solution:
<onr> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6406107#post6406107
<ibouvousaime> Hello How can I remaster a xubuntu install ?
<ibouvousaime> I mean removing all files and programms and going back to the default
<ObrienDave> re-install and overwrite
<ObrienDave> i should say, re-install from live ISO
<dwpm> hello
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<dwpm> :)
<dwpm> I installed xubuntu 14.04 on my netbook. I intend to keep it running 24x7. I've made the appropriate changes to the power settings (gui) so that it does nothing when switched off however, it kept going into standby. in /etc/systemd/logind.conf i've set HandleLidSwitch=ignore and in /etc/UPower/UPower.conf. am i missing anything else?
<brainwash_> dwpm: it does not look like you are missing anything
<brainwash_> dwpm: should it keep running 24x7 with a closed lid?
<dwpm> brainwash_ yes it needs to remain on when lid is closed
<ObrienDave> that might be a BIOS setting you need to change
<dwpm> the settings i made seem to be working XD
<nomic> z.z.z.z.z.z.
<Lopulus> .ordenes
<cq-aux> I'm a bit stuck..
<cq-aux> how do I boot up to a black screen with login:
<cq-aux> instead of straight to full gui desktop?
<cq-aux> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<cq-aux> brb
<Roger__> Morning all :)
<Roger__> Q: found my old Acer Aspire One D255, and having verified it still works (minor miracle, ben in storage for a couple of years), ran it up. It's currently runing Win7. Obviously, I'm replacing that soonest, so tested a live version of Xubuntu (14.04.2 LTS) this evening. One odd thing: The keyboard on the netbook won;t show the "|" character. Obviously, this is a mapping issue, but despite trying the default acer config, and two othe
<Roger__> work. Wonder if anyone else has had a similar problem, and if so, how they cured it? (2/2)
<xubuntu29w> In the desktop window of the settings manager, the folder for default wallpapers is no longer an option to choose in the folder drop down menu
<xubuntu29w> So, I do not know how to access the default xubuntu wallpaper. I'm not sure why the folder is no longer there
<xubuntu29w> does anyone know a way for me to locate this folder and have it appear within the dropdown menu as it normally should?
<cq-aux> yeah so I want to be done with the xfce desktop for a while ...see how much battery life I can squeeze out of this laptop
#xubuntu 2016-06-06
<chuckmcm> ok then, so I got my shiny Dell 27" display with display port *out* so that I can chain two displays from a single port
<chuckmcm> sigh, but alas it doesn't quite wrok
<chuckmcm> work
<DonaldC> How well does Xubuntu run on a Raspberry Pi 3?
<eggggs> ickserv identify ggghhh
<xubuntu15w> Question: is it possible to combine the harddisk with a SD-Card, so that Xubuntu sees it as one drive ?
<knome> no
<xubuntu15w> Like apple: http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-install-tardisk-macbook-storage/
<xubuntu15w> why not ?
<xubuntu15w> I have done it with LUbuntu in the past
<knome> then you can do it the exact same way
<xubuntu15w> no because LUbuntu did it automaticcaly
<chuckmcm> The flash chips in an SD card would not be a good candidate for hard disk accelleration, and the interface to SD cards is generally much slower as well
<chuckmcm> Now an M.2 interfaced flash would be worth while (it is what Apple uses).
<xubuntu15w> I use an acer aspire one, so that is not a problem
<xubuntu15w> It uses flash memory as a harddisk
<chuckmcm> consider the "slow" SATA spec is 1.5Gbps (or 150MB/sec) and the "fast" SD card spec is 50MB/second. Your SD card would slow down the hard drive.
<xubuntu15w> With LUbuntu that was not a problem
<chuckmcm> I didn't say it was a problem, I just said it would be slower than hard disk only.
<xubuntu15w> But how can I combine the two?
<chuckmcm> One way, LVM them as two disk devices into a RAID0 type config
<xubuntu15w> oke thanks
<xubuntu15w> One way? Do you mean there is only one way or are there more options?
<JeZxLee> anyone get current VirtualBox working on 16.04 64Bit?
#xubuntu 2016-06-07
<stormchaser3000_> my nvidi graphics cars won't show up in lspci or the additional drivers menu
<stormchaser3000_> nvidia*
<stormchaser3000_> so i am unable to install the appropriate driver
<stormchaser3000_> anyone available to help?
<Alderin> Hi All. I used the Ubuntu 16.04 Mini CD and installed Xubuntu, but there are no options in Settings for Printers. I wanted a very light install, but I've now installed the Ubuntu Software Center, and I still can't find what to add to get a Printers icon in Settings. I hope someone can help, thanks in advance!
<Alderin> @stormchaser3000 I've never had an nvidia card not show up in a system unless it was disabled in BIOS.
<Alderin> or DOA.
<stormchaser3000_> Alderin: how do i enable it?
<stormchaser3000_> (that is another thing i was wondering about)
<stormchaser3000_> i know how to access the bios
<stormchaser3000_> but i couldn't find and setting for it
<Alderin> That varies greatly from manufacturer to manufacturer, and I don't go in there too often.
<Alderin> Typically, there is a mention of "Onboard Video" that you can enable or disable.
<Alderin> Sometimes, the BIOS will refused to allow another video card to run if Onboard is enabled.
<Alderin> Though I haven't had issues with that myself in years.
<Alderin> s/refused/refuse/
<krytarik> !info system-config-printer-gnome | Alderin
<ubottu> Alderin: system-config-printer-gnome (source: system-config-printer): Printer configuration GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.7+20160212-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 142 kB, installed size 1455 kB
<Alderin> Thanks, I'll try that. Since I was using Xfce, I tried system-config-printer-common, but that didn't do it.
<Alderin> Yup, that worked. Thanks!
<xubuntu22w> Hey, I'm just testing this out.
<xubuntu22w> Just switched from 12.04 to 16.04, and I've never used the IRC before
<walkfar60> Hi folks! I have a minor problem when I am connected to ethernet cable in which every now 30 mins or so I am asked to enter my wifi password?
<xubuntu22w> And... now I have. So bye, everybody.
<walkfar60> My only solution to this is by disabling wifi when wired.
<nikolam> wow, xubuntu 14.04 LTS 32bit as guest in Virtualbox (Openindiana hipster is host) and when I open Terminal, and select text line to copy.. then line ABOVE it is selected...
<nikolam> (VBox addons installed)
<nikolam> Can someone reproduce?
<nikolam> not only line above, but also abouve and 2 characters to the left
<studentneedhelp> hi - can anyone point me to a good step-by-step tutorial for installing apache/mysql/PHP on Xubuntu 16.04?
<akxwi-dave> studentneedhelp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP its an oldie but a goodie
<studentneedhelp> thanks akxwi-dave - I have to install each component separately for an assignment - already installed apache2 - will see if I can complete it following that link
<root_____> hi guys
<root_____> --help
<root_____> help
<flocculant> must have sorted it out
<Morrog> Good morning (UGT)
<Morrog> Whenever I log out on 16.04, I see a black screen with a message similar to '/dev/sda3: clean, 131838/991232 files, 1193255/3933482 blocks'
<Morrog> Is it possible to hide this message? I think I shouldn't be seeing it after a simple logout
<Pici> Morrog: you mean it briefly shows up when you logout before showing the login manager again?
<Morrog> yes, exactly
<Pici> Morrog: I'd think it might actually be showing up when you boot, but since logging out does things to xwindows, it falls back to that.
<Morrog> probably
<Morrog> it also isn't a big issue, obviously. but i'd rather not see it :)
<Morrog> Pici, any clue how I could make that message disappear?
<Art_> Hi, Im using xubuntu 16.04, and trying to move the panel backup from one installation to another. When I click 'apply' however, the panel looks nothing like it should....not even remotely. Any idea what I might be doing wrong???
<alb> still having problems transitioning to another system using the panel backup file (both systems arexubuntu 16.04). I can import the file to the new install, but when I click 'apply', the changes made to the panel don't look like they should. The new panel is almost unusable. Any ideas?
<flocculant> alb: and what's different? in the wrong place? launchers not set up properly? all we've got is it's not right :)
<alb> flocculant, ok, some of the panel entries are on the left, some are on the right, many panel entries missing. It's just not right.
<alb> I think the backup and restore function is broken.
<flocculant> well - it might have a bug with your setup - but it works ok for me - and I started using it in development - and still am
<flocculant> unless something has changed since yak started dev of course
<alb> flocculant,  I can post pictures.
<alb> flocculant, both installs are fairly new, but there were no errors during the install.
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> alb: did you export?
<alb> ok, it will take me awhile...yes, export went fine, import went fine.
<alb> flocculant,  I also tried manually moving thebackup file to the new computer and it appeared on the backup screen as being 'available'....but when I click'apply' its a disaster.
<flocculant> alb: ok - after importing - then select - then apply config
<alb> flocculant, yes, correct. I moved the cursor to the new configuration file, then clicked 'apply'.
<flocculant> and it failed then
<alb> flocculant, yes, the results of the 'apply' command were much different then they should have been. I suppose it could be an export problem.
<alb> flocculant, my new system has an ssd, which is why I want to transition to it.....but, have used both systems enough to know there isn't a system problem or corrupted drive.
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> I'm not saying that the issue is local - just that I've not been able to confirm it :)
<alb> flocculant,   I'll go take some screen captures and post them, it will take awhile::>
<flocculant> alb: hang on a mo
<alb> flocculant,   Maybe I could sned you the backup file and you could try it??
<flocculant> was what I was thinking
<alb> flocculant, hanging.
<flocculant> alb: no need - took the words out of my mouth
<alb> flocculant, I have no idea how to send a file on IRC though, but if I post it you can download it.
<alb> back in a while.....
<flocculant> alb: ok do that
<flocculant> but I'm not about for much longer tonight
<xubuntu01w> So many peoples say linux is so good compare to windows. I use Xubuntu and lubuntu. It is allway so many errors. Now it is frozen after i install the updates.
<xubuntu01w> The aplication closed unexpectly and so on.. I gues i have to reinstall. I am tired of it.
<knome> why would you need to reinstall?
<knome> which application closed unexpectedly?
<knome> how is your system frozen?
<knome> and for debugging, which xubuntu version are you using?
<xubuntu01w> If it crash and not will work.. I dont know.. the update program is frozen.
<knome> open a terminal and run "lsb_release -a" without the quotes to find out your version
<xubuntu01w> I found software in the taskmanager. Shud i use stop, kill or terminate ?
<xubuntu01w> what is the diferents ?
<knome> please answer the questions i am asking you so i can help
<xubuntu01w> I am using 16.04
<xubuntu01w> 64 bit
<knome> ok, so is it only the updater that is frozen, not the whole system?
<xubuntu01w> I tought all was frozen.. but it is only the updater.
<knome> okay
<knome> so which application was it that closed unexpectedly, in case it would be connected to this issue?
<xubuntu01w> I dont know.. It was a box showing up when the updates was running. It say a aplication was closing unexpectly.  I shoose to leave the aplication closed.
<knome> ok, so if you click on the close button on the updater, does it ask if you want to terminate the process?
<xubuntu01w> It is the quit button. It is frozen blue.
<xangua> Did you add any repositories recently?
<xubuntu01w> no
<alb> I cant post on paste.ubuntu.com....they dont allow png and zip files.
<knome> xubuntu01w, can you get the updater to close?
<knome> !imagebin | alb
<ubottu> alb: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<xubuntu01w> I think so.. But in the taskmanager there is diferents commands. kill ? terminate ?
<xubuntu01w> I will not make it worse.
<knome> they should be similar in function but try kill first.
<alb> flocculant, and knome  http://imgur.com/a/GiTxu shows both screens.
<xubuntu01w> It is closed now. I am not sure the updates is correct after this. It was many of them. Shud i restart and let i look for updtates again ?
<knome> xubuntu01w, don't restart
<knome> xubuntu01w, run the following in a terminal
<knome> xubuntu01w, sudo apt-get update
<knome> xubuntu01w, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu01w> ok
<knome> the first one will make sure your repositories are updated, the second one does all updates
<knome> take note of any error messages potentially popping up
<alb> flocculant,    I dont know where to upload the configuration file, imgur.com only accepts pictures!!! argh.
<xubuntu01w> It is done.
<xubuntu01w> There was nothing new installed.
<knome> xubuntu01w, then you should be good to go.
<knome> alb, sometimes problems arise if you haven't got all panel plugins that are used in the backup installed
<knome> eg. if you used a non-default panel plugin in the configuration you are importing to a fresh system, make sure that's installed first
<xubuntu01w> The maybe all is ok..but after all updtaes libre office and many things maybe i shud restart ?
<knome> xubuntu01w, generally you don't need to restart after updates, but it might be useful or in some cases required to restart the apps themself
<xubuntu01w> mostly after new kernel i have seen.
<alb> the panel backup fileis at http://pastebin.com/detfTdFj
<knome> xubuntu01w, yes, then the reboot is required if you want to start using the new kernel
<knome> alb, that didn't work out...
<xubuntu01w> knoem.. Anyway thank you for the help. I will try this and hope it will works like normal.
<knome> xubuntu01w, have fun with xubuntu
<xubuntu01w> knome i meen.
<alb> knome, both are fairly new installs and both updated. How do I check to see if plugiuns are present???
<knome> alb, at the moment the only way to do that is manually; just see which plugins are used and make sure they are installed in both systems
<alb> knome, I did notice that the donor system won't let me export now....I click onthe button to save and nothing happens.
<alb> knome, is this work in progress...still in development??? Or did I do something wrong??
<knome> everything is always work in progress, but generally, it should work
<knome> it doesn't mean you are necessarily doing anything wrong either
<knome> maybe you have hit some bug that is unseen for now
<alb> manual setting up is a big pain.....I sure wish the restore would work.
<alb> knome, ok, were you able to download the backup file??
<knome> alb, no. the pastebin you showed us only contains the local filename
<alb> argh....ok. Let me see if I can figure itout.
<alb> ok,pastebinsays only textfiles are allowed::>
<knome> if you open the compressed file, you'll notice a file called config.txt inside; pastebining that might be enough
<knome> i mean, i'm not sure if it helps that we see what's inside the configuration...
<alb> knome still looking for awebsiteto paste the wholefilein.
<knome> i don't think it would be sensible to accept compressed files
<knome> google drive or some other cloud service if you have an account
<squinty> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> squinty, he's trying to paste a compressed .tar.bz2 file, those won't help
<squinty> knome, yes understood... he said he was searching for a site to paste and you told him to extract config.txt (or whatever is relevant)..presumably he will do that first. :-)
<alb> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> squinty, indeed, but he's pasted stuff to pastebins already...
<alb> I still cant find a place to post the panel backup file!!! aaarrrgghhhh, I give up.
<alb> knome, OK, I extracted the archive and there are only 3 launchers in the panel backup!!! That can't be right!!!! There should be at least 10! I will post the text file (config.txt)........
<alb> knome, ok, text at https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8875687
<knome> alb, as you see yourself, only three launchers are mentioned in the file
<knome> so either something is going wrong or you have export the wrong file
<knome> exported too
<alb> yes, thanks knome, I need to look at the exporting process I think!!!! Sure with there was a way to manually make the configuration...say from a command line::>
<knome> you can make manually everything... even write a shakespeare novel
<knome> whether it's sensible or faster than another way is a different thing
<alb> yes, I'll stop blaming the recipient system, the problem is likely in the donor system!!!! thanks so much for your assistance!!!
<knome> np, goood luck
<alb> Maybe I should just copy the entire home folder into the new install!!!!!!
<knome> btw, you don't need to shout (!!!!!!)
<alb> i get excited:>
<alb> so sorry, not intended to be malicious:<>
<knome> just hold your horses :P
<alb> holding
<alb> im looking at the config.txt, it seems pretty simple. Maybe I could just roll my own:>
<knome> well...
<knome> feel free to
<alb> copying the entire home folder from one install to the other is looking like a more practical solution too.
<knome> that's one way to do it
<alb> Not sure what to do, but sure would like to get the SSD system running!!!!! The SSDflies!
<alb> flies
<alb> take care and again, thanks.
#xubuntu 2016-06-08
<alb> knome
<toms_> I have Xubuntu, LinuxMint, and Manjaro on a Dell GX620.  When grub updates I can't access Manjaro.  Grub shows /boot/intel-ucode.img  but not /boot/initramfs-3.18-x86_64.img
<xubuntu42w> anyone with a lenovo T460 out there ?
<blingrang> Big problem, just noticed my touchpad has stopped working... Its enabled in settings.
<blingrang> dell Inspron 15 3000 series
<blingrang> xinput under core pointer shows:
<blingrang> Virtual core XTEST pointer and DLL0651:00 06CB:2985
<Thomas_> hello
<Guest43657> i have a trouble
<Guest43657> I can't open software center
<Guest43657> when I click it, nothing happen
<Guest43657> please help me! thank you very much
<Guest43657> because I need install a packet .deb
<xubuntu449> hello
<Norux> hi guys
<pavlushka> Hi Norux
<Norux> I have a quick question; I switched from ubuntu and I'm really happy about the faster OS, but I am missing the Menu Bar in the Title of the Window. Is there any option to "re-enable" it or make it appear below the title bar?
<flocculant> Norux: which apps - some are gtk3 and don't actually have a 'menu bar'
<flocculant> and when you say 'switched' - was that a reinstall or an install of xubuntu-desktop?
<flocculant> that might possibly make a difference
<Norux> flocculant: I installed xubuntu-desktop.
<Norux> flocculant: I am talking about various apps, e.g. Google Chrome, HexChat (although I found a way to enable the title bar here), Thunderbird...
<flocculant> not a clue with chrome - but tbird should have one - suspect some odd behaviour if ubuntu was originally installed - did you get rid of ubuntu packages at all?
<Norux> flocculant: no I didn't, in case I didn't like xubuntu
<flocculant> mmm - well I'm not sure what's causing it - I'd suspect one of the unity packages
<Norux> so by default the menu bar is still there??
<flocculant> Norux: yup
<flocculant> I'd be fairly sure it's whatever makes ubuntu lose menu bars :)
<flocculant> especially if you've got both installed
<Norux> flocculant: which ubuntu packages can I safely remove?
<flocculant> Norux: I can't asnwer that any more - there used to be a site with the information
<flocculant> someone else might be able to help you - hang around for a while
<Norux> sure
<Norux> flocculant: what about that? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<flocculant> Norux: never followed that so can't be sure :)
<flocculant> *looks* right though
<flocculant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17124722/ is what unity packages I have on a normal(ish) xubuntu
<flocculant> ignore the xubuntu stuff :)
<flocculant> quick look and it's *not* standard xubuntu being left behind at that site - we use mousepad and don't default with synaptic anymore
<shadowLink> flocculant, you're asking about the `File Edit View...`  menus under the title bar of applications right?
<flocculant> shadowLink: I'm not asking about anything :)
<shadowLink> ah, haha, sorry, Norux
<Norux> :D
<flocculant> :)
<shadowLink> at least for Chrome / Chromium, the menu bar was done away with I believe
<shadowLink> you used to be able to access it by hitting -alt-, now across OS's i think it's gone. you can set the title bar to use the system theme in Chrome settings, but no menu bar
<Norux> shadowLink: alt doesn't work for me
<shadowLink> it will work in browsers like firefox, for Chrome the menu is no longer part of the program
<Norux> shadowLink: oh, okay.
<Norux> what about thunderbird?
<shadowLink> try F10
<Norux> shadowLink: hmm, good. But auto showing the menus is not possible
<flocculant> from the menu *menu*?
<shadowLink> sorry, dont have it installed, if it's not an option in the 'view'  menu probably not
<shadowLink> the designers are trying to get away from that menu bar for some reason..
<Norux> shadowLink: thanks a lot! Found it!
<shadowLink> no problem
<Norux> shadowLink: also, is it safe to uninstall ubuntu-mono?
<shadowLink> you can use this command to help check
<shadowLink> apt-cache rdepends ubuntu-mono
<shadowLink> in a terminal, it'll list what packages you have installed are using it.
<Norux> shadowLink: so, when uninstalling, those will be not working anymore?
<shadowLink> right, or they'll be uninstalled with it since they depend on mono
<shadowLink> mono shouldn't cause any harm though, unless you're trying to free up drive space
<Norux> shadowLink: what about the other ubuntu packages
<shadowLink> the command from the link you posted looked fine to me
<Norux> shadowLink: okay thanks ;)
<Norux> another simple question: what does this circle button in the title bar do
<shadowLink> here's an explination http://askubuntu.com/questions/625746/stick-button-behavior-in-title-bar
<shadowLink> also shows how you can get rid of it
<Norux> thank you :)
<shadowLink> np
#xubuntu 2016-06-09
<xubuntu02w> any one out there with a lenovo T460 ?
<ranu> Does anyone knows why liblove0 is not included in the default repositories? I'm having problem trying to install love_0.10.1
<Nuisance> Hi.  How do I pull up the version of xubuntu I am running to verify that I am no longer using chalet?
<aaronraimist> Nuisance: lsb_release -a
<Nuisance> lsb_release space then -a
<Nuisance> It doesn't work.
<ranu> cat /etc/os-release may work
<ranu> And here lsb_release works flawlessly :-)
<aaronraimist> Nuisance: Just copy it and paste directly into the terminal, should work
<Nuisance> cat /etc/os-release NAME="Ubuntu" VERSION="16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus)" ID=ubuntu  I'm on the up and up now
<xubuntu90i> Hello, has someone the same issue with any ubuntu. I'll explain my self, i have an I7-6700HQ with a GTX 960M and my computer after installing xubuntu will run only one core at 97% and fan speed at 100%
<xubuntu90i> I don't know how to fix this problem, as the temporal solution is to set nouveau.modeset=0 on Grub Parameters
<pavlushka> If anyone can help me with bug 1590771
<ubottu> bug 1590771 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Mobile Broadband does not activates after inserting usb modem in Xubuntu 16.04." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590771
<AstroX> I am having a problem getting wifi to work on my Acer Aspire One (netbook) using 16.04 Xubuntu.  Anyone out there with experience in that?
<genii> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genii> ( at least, thats what my Aspire One came with. But maybe not yours)
<AstroX> My machine sees the WiFi network, so it seems to have support, but when I enter the correct password for the network I never get an indication that the connection is made.  I am using ethernet at the moment.  My 14.04 installation of Full Ubuntu works fine.
<AstroX> My machine sees the WiFi network, so it seems to have support, but when I enter the correct password for the network I never get an indication that the connection is made.  I am using ethernet at the moment.  My 14.04 installation of Full Ubuntu works fine.
<AstroX> Oops--I stuttered.  This is my first use of IRC
<AstroX> Is there a command I need to issue to use the Wifi?  The indicator on the bottom right is not lit.  How the heck does the WiFi network show up when nothing seems on?
<AstroX> using lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network shows that I have Atheros  AR242x / AR542x
<LuisE24siete> Hola?
<knome> LuisE24siete, english please
<AstroX> I'm going to boot up the 14.04 Full Ubuntu and see if things are still working--bye for now
<LuisE24siete>  Hi, I have a problem xubuntu not the opnion I get to connect to wifi
<AstroX> I am now using my WiFi connection using Ubuntu 14.04 with no problems.  It seems that Xubuntu 16.04 is a problem.  I'll try installing full Ubuntu 16.04 and see how it works...
#xubuntu 2016-06-10
<xubuntu35w> Hey. I'm new to Xubuntu, so here's a newbie question.. How do I sleep the pc? I thuoght it was suspend, but that acts like power off, with all programs and work spaces terminated.
<fsociety[00]dat> how can I fix this?
<fsociety[00]dat> http://ix.io/QXS
#xubuntu 2016-06-11
<Erige> I have a weird issue, My wifi connects to saved networks but it doesnt show any new networks of even the one im connected on the applet
<akis> hi all. update-notifier [3.168 (xenial)] doesn;'t work under xubuntu 16.04 (clean installation) althouthg it is enabled at 'application autostart'. I read some similar reports but no solution. Any idea or help?
<flocculant> 346a9392
<soreau> I can't seem to figure out how to make lightdm autologin a user on 16.04
<soreau> I tried editing lightdm.conf and the user is set to login without password, so I can press enter at login screen and it logs in
<soreau> but it does not autologin without pressing enter
<soreau> [SeatDefaults]\nautologin-user=user doesn't help
<soreau> it was pam
<akis> hi all. update-notifier [3.168 (xenial)] doesn;'t work under xubuntu 16.04 (clean installation) althouthg it is enabled at 'application autostart'. I read some similar reports but no solution. Any idea or help?
<xubuntu04w> Hi! I upgraded from xubuntu 14.04 LTS 16.04 LTS and now my laptop won't boot up. After the bios loading the screen is black.
<xubuntu04w> Its a http://www.ebay.de/itm/Medion-Akoya-E5010-MD97020-/300985834712
<eggggs> rv identify ggghhh
<eggggs> lol  ooops
<Algyz> forgot how to get sound from hp usdt desktop internal speaker :(
<PsynoKhi0> hi, if I attempt to dualboot ubuntu and xubuntu in uefi mode on the same GPT formatted hard drive, provided I mount the same partition as /boot/efi on both, are they going to take turns handling GRUB after updates?
<Erige> I cant find any straight answer, I would like to use unity on my 2-1 one when I use touch screen, and XFCE when I am in desktop mode. I currently have Xubuntu installed, would I run into any problems installing ubuntu-desktop,
<ronin-> any idea if this kind of init scripts still work in the latest (x)ubuntu? https://gist.github.com/naholyr/4275302#file-service-sh
<xubuntu87w> I am just trying to report and issue with Xubuntu, and I might be the issue
<xubuntu87w> I have a Lenovo Y510P and when I am logged into Xubuntu my speakers do not work, but when I switch to Ubuntu, they do, so it is not a hardware issue.  The speakers show like they are working with the decibel bar (incorrect terminology) showing volume and it being at 100% Youtube is not on mute.  I tried several settings in Audio to no avail
<xubuntu87w> Any suggestions or help to troubleshoot would be good
#xubuntu 2016-06-12
<cajuntechie> Hello everyone. I'm trying to change my desktop wallpaper and I can't seem to figure it out. All of the filenames are grayed out. Am I doing something wrong?
<cajuntechie> Never mind. I figured it out. :-)
<ubuntunewbie> help
<ubuntunewbie> help
<ubuntunewbie> join #xubuntu
<xubuntu98w> hi i from Peru
<krytarik> Hi xubuntu98w.
<Sja1> Hi I'm having a little trouble with my user account on xubuntu xenial
<Sja1> I used usermod to change the name and bang it doesn't open using tty7 anymore
<Sja1> I can still login using tty1 but I can't access my home directory
<Sja1> even if I enter "cd ~" it brings me back to /
<krytarik> Sja1: Did you change the home directory as well then?
<Sja1> I tried but I can't remember the error message
<Sja1> it didn't change
<Sja1> it is still the same name but it doesn't recognized me as I'm it's owner
<Sja1> and it's encrypted :(
<paulajjwinn>  does anyone know if a fingerprint scanner can be used to authenticate a user with an encrypted home folder?? I'm not sure drivers for the fingerprint scanner are available before the system actually starts.
<paulajjwinn> welcome BR
<krytarik> Sja1, paulajjwinn: I suggest you two to ask that in #ubuntu as well.
<Sja1> Yep I figured that nobody has a clue about my issue
<Sja1> heading to #ubuntu
<garotosopa> Hello. I've just installed Xubuntu on two notebooks on the same network. What's the most user friendly way for them to share files from each other, like shared folders on Windows?
#xubuntu 2017-06-05
<RoadRunner> need help with update from 14.04 to 16.04
<RoadRunner> I know it sounds simple but that's if everything works...
<antisol> Hi. Is  somebody able help me out getting 3 monitors working on 2 different video cards? :)
<moetunes> antisol:  what brands of vid cards are you using?
<Krock> hello there. Is there a setting in xfconf (or similar) to change the file selection path display to a textbox like it is in the file manager? how the file selector looks like: http://i.imgur.com/inTnGzO.png
<xubuntu42d> None around to give some help?
#xubuntu 2017-06-06
<chris_99> Hi, i'm just wondering if anyone has issues with x2go server on xubuntu, i'm connecting to xubuntu as the x2go server, but the session terminates immediately
<chris_99> i notice in the logs 'Jun  6 01:09:02 laptop /usr/sbin/x2gocleansessions[968]: chris-50-1496707714_stDXFCE_dp24: found stale X-server process (3750), sending SIGKILL'
<chris_99> whether that has anything to do with it, i'm not sure
<chris_99> ah just found #x2go, i'll ask there
<xubuntu539> I need help, I have the xunbuntu program on my laptop and I cant find how to use the camera
<xubuntu539> i mean the ubuntu program
<xangua> The xubuntu program (?)
<vaesh> :D
<maker__> hi all
<diogenes_> hi
<maker__> diogenes, do you know about video in xubuntu 17.04?
<diogenes_> maker__, what video?
<maker__> it twitchs
<diogenes_> what do you mean?
<maker__> I have nvidia gt 730 and nuvo driver
<diogenes_> and what's the problem?
<maker__> if I setting up nvidia driver 340 or 375 - I have low resolution of my screen
<diogenes_> maker__, run in terminal: xrandr and tell me what's the largest available resolution
<maker__> then I play some video file - this video jerks
<diogenes_> let's deal with one problem at a time
<diogenes_> first with resolution
<maker__> my monitor is 1920x1080 and with nuvo I have it resolusion - 1920x1080.
<diogenes_> and what resolution do you have now?
<maker__> now I have 1920x1080
<diogenes_> and now you using nouveau?
<maker__> yes
<diogenes_> doe intel graphic card?
<diogenes_> do you have?
<maker__> I have nvidia gt 730
<diogenes_> maker__, run in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<maker__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1)
<diogenes_> ok and what's happening when you watching videos? online or local video? what player?
<maker__> I see video online and offline. offline I use vlc or parole media player. in all cases it jerks
<diogenes_> what do you mean jerks?
<maker__> english not native for me. may be it is twitch
<diogenes_> is it tearing? like cutting in squares?
<diogenes_> choppy?
<maker__> yes choppy
<diogenes_> with both nvidia driver and nouveau?
<maker__> I don't try play video with nvidia driver because with this driver I can't to tune resolution of my monitor to hd and I has return to nuvo
<diogenes_> run in terminal man nouveau and tell me what you see
<maker__> I see that in this man have support for GeForce 7XXX          G70, G71, G72, G73, MCP67, MCP68, MCP73
<diogenes_> look there for some option like "tearfree"
<diogenes_> or something with "tear"
<maker__> I had find this: Option "GLXVBlank" "boolean"
<maker__>               Synchronize GLX clients to VBlank. Useful  where  tearing  is  a
<maker__>               problem,  harmful  if  the GPU isn't fast enough to keep up with
<maker__>               the monitor refresh rate. Default: on.
<diogenes_> that's good
<diogenes_> now run: ls /etc/X11/ and tell me what you see
<maker__> app-defaults             fonts    xkb       Xresources  Xsession.options
<maker__> cursors                  rgb.txt  Xreset    Xsession    xsm
<maker__> default-display-manager  xinit    Xreset.d  Xsession.d
<diogenes_> maker__, now are you still in terminal?
<maker__> yes
<diogenes_> run in terminal: cd /etc/X11
<diogenes_> maker__, move faster I have little time
<maker__> I did it
<diogenes_> run: sudo mkdir xorg.conf.d
<maker__> ok
<diogenes_> run: cd xorg.conf.d
<maker__> ok
<diogenes_> run: sudo touch 50-device.conf
<maker__> ok
<diogenes_> run: sudo leafpad 50-device.conf
<maker__> ok
<diogenes_> do you get a blank document?
<maker__> yes it is blank
<diogenes_> now in that document copy/paste the following text: http://susepaste.org/41363240 (open the link and you will see the text)
<maker__> ok
<diogenes_> now save the file and close it
<maker__> ok
<diogenes_> run: cat 50-device.conf and tell me what you see
<maker__> http://susepaste.org/41363240 (open the link and you will see the text)
<diogenes_> you see: Section "Device" and all what's in there finishing with Endsection?
<maker__> where I should see it?
<diogenes_> once again run: sudo leafpad 50-device.conf
<maker__> ok
<maker__> there is only string that I put in to
<diogenes_> remove everything
<diogenes_> make it blank
<maker__> yes I all removed. now it is blank
<diogenes_> now paste the following:
<diogenes_> Section "Device"
<diogenes_>       Identifier "Default Device"
<diogenes_>       Driver "nouveau"
<diogenes_>       Option "GLXVBlank" "ON"
<diogenes_>     EndSection
<diogenes_> maker__, omg why took you so long?
<maker__> I did it
<maker__> with my hands
<diogenes_> now save and close the file
<maker__> or
<diogenes_> now run: cat 50-device.conf
<maker__> ok
<diogenes_> and just tell me if you see the exact text I gave ou
<diogenes_> you*
<maker__> yes. there is your text
<diogenes_> now you gonna have to restart the computer BUT, write down the following command somewhere on a sheet of papar: sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> if after restart you get a blank screen, then you have to enter your username, password and then run this command I just gave you and then run: sudo reboot now
<diogenes_> you got that?
<maker__> yes I got that
<diogenes_> nnow restart and come back and tell me what happened
<maker__> thanks you
<diogenes_> yw
<diogenes_> come back soon
<maker__> diogenes, I had rebooted and my video jerks again (
<diogenes_> run in terminal: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-device.conf
<diogenes_> and tell me what you see
<maker__> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-device.conf
<maker__> Section "Device"
<maker__> 	Identifier "Default Device"
<maker__> 	Driver "nouveau"
<maker__> 	Option "GLXBlank" "ON"
<maker__>     EndSection
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> now run: sudo leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-device.conf
<diogenes_> then
<diogenes_> change this line:
<diogenes_>  Option "GLXBlank" "ON"
<diogenes_> to
<diogenes_>  Option "GLXBlank" "true"
<maker__> ok
<diogenes_> save the file and restart again, if doesn't help then come back later and maybe we'll find a solution and remember, if you get a blank screen on startup then run: sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-device.conf
<diogenes_> and
<diogenes_> sudo reboot now
<diogenes_> now you go ahead and reboot and see if it helped, I'm away
<maker__> thanks you
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu11d> hello!!!
<xubuntu11d> I have just installed xubuntu 16.04 lts...was wondering what's next....
<genii> xubuntu-restricted extras
<xubuntu11d> I did a apt-get upgrade.....is that correct thing to do?
<xubuntu82d> Hello. I have just installed xubuntu 16.04 and regarding updating, should I use the console or the Sofeware Updater....
<oats> hello! what display manager does xubuntu use by default?
<Unit193> LightDM.
<oats> Unit193› what greeter?
<Unit193> lightdm-gtk-greeter
<oats> Unit193› many thanks!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<oats> I'm setting up a barebones debian install with xfce, I kind of wanted it to match xubuntu but wasn't sure what dm was used
<Unit193> 'lightdm' is maintained by pkg-xfce too.
<Unit193> oats: Mind if I send you a quick message?
<ddaughtrey> Hey anyone awake?
<ddaughtrey> Anyone have their hard drive seem to be working overtime while running xubuntu?
<genii> Only on the one machine I have which only has 256MB of memory, it keeps the swap going constantly
<ddaughtrey> I am pure noob, so how do I check how much mem is on my system?
<moetunes> ddaughtrey:  open a terminal and type   free -m
<moetunes> look at the buffers/cache line
<ddaughtrey> Okay it doesn't seem to be crazy
<ddaughtrey> Is there a command like that but for the hard drive?
<Unit193> df -h
<ddaughtrey> Hm that looks fine as well... Hard drive has plenty of space. Not sure why it sounds like it's constantly writing.
<ddaughtrey> It's just every 30 seconds or so the system will kind of freeze then pick up where it left off.
<Unit193> Wellin theory something could be going bad hardware wise.
<ddaughtrey> I guess that's possible. It's relatively new so I hadn't considered that before.
<ddaughtrey> Could it possibly help to update to the new release? I'm still on 16.04
#xubuntu 2017-06-07
<pjconnect> Anyone available to answer a question about Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> pjconnect, you never know until you ask
<pjconnect> I'd like to verify the signature of Xubuntu ISO ; how-to obtain the public key from the Xubuntu key server ;
<pjconnect> I mean what is the server URI ; are the ISO file sign with the ubuntu key server ?
#xubuntu 2017-06-08
<glitchd> can anyone possibly answer a pcmanfm question?
<khampf> if that was the question, yeah I could
<thunder011> hi
<thunder011> hello here is one problem when i tried to become root by sudo -i and typed password the result showed          """meet is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported"""  where meet is my pc name. sorry for my english
<cfhowlett> the user meet is not a sudo level account.
<thunder011> it is i am admin i alwase use sudo for root only this time it is not working
<khampf> thunder011: and /etc/sudoers looks sane?
<thunder011> what ??
<thunder011> when i type id it shows  uid=1000(meet) gid=1000 groups=1000,4,24,27,30,46,113,128
<diogenes_> thunder011, is it allowing you to run sudo apt update?
<thunder011> no its not working
<thunder011>  sudo apt update
<thunder011> [sudo] password for meet:
<thunder011> meet is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<diogenes_> thunder011, can you run: su
<diogenes_> and enter password
<thunder011> nope                               su: Authentication failure
<diogenes_> ok wait,
<diogenes_> thunder011, you can try go to recovery mode and run: usermod -a -G sudo yourusername
<thunder011> gow to go in recovery mod
<thunder011> how to
<diogenes_> thunder011, read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<thunder011> okay thanks brother i will report  after while my phones bettery is disccarged so i cant coonect to ethernet
<thunder011> thanks
<thunder011> bye
<diogenes_> nye
<thunder011> nothing works
<diogenes_> thunder011, what error did you get?
<thunder011> meet is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<diogenes_> what command did you run?
<thunder011> i tried visudo
<diogenes_> did you boot into recovery mode and run the command I gave you?
<thunder011> and also sudo gpasswd -a username sudo
<thunder011> is  it this command ??
<diogenes_> in the recovery mode you have to run: usermod -a -G sudo yourusername
<thunder011> yeah but i found that    This does not work in Debian 8.5. or later
<thunder011> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/179954/username-is-not-in-the-sudoers-file-this-incident-will-be-reported
<diogenes_> can you run cat /etc/sudoers?
<thunder011> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<thunder011> nope, but i can login in my account with my password
<diogenes_> then here is my advice, get a bootable usb, boot into the live session and go to your /etc/sudoers open it and see if it looks like this: http://susepaste.org/23609402
<diogenes_> if you see anything else added to the sudoers
<diogenes_> remove those lines and reboot
<thunder011> link is not working
<thunder011> 404 page not found
<diogenes_> here: http://dpaste.com/0DNDWXP
<thunder011> is it possible to delete sudoers file and make new root account  insted??????
<thunder011> thanks community, root access problem is now solved
<thunder011> :):):)
<diogenes_> thunder011, how did you solve it?
<thunder011> in recovery mod when i tried to run all command with sudo word error showed "sudo group" is not exit so  tried addgroup sudo and then changed group  id to 1000 than update my current account with sudo privilege and problem fixed
<diogenes_> cool
<thunder011> Lol
<JrWebDev> im trying to change the date on my virtual machine.  my vm guest is Xubuntu 16.04.2  i tried using timedatectl to set the time and sudo date --set="" and even tried modifying the vm bios time (virtualbox) ,  i also disconnected the network adapter and yet it still goes back to todays current date...when i change it only last for 5 seconds and switches how da heck do i stop it?
<Cursarion> so, err, on 16.04 the weather plugin will remain broken forever?
<Cursarion> even though it's LTS?
<frozenrouter> I am having an odd problem with cpu frequency while using multithreaded games on xubuntu 17.04. After a short time playing the game, the frequency on all cores drops to 800MHz, limiting gpu usage, and dropping framerate significantly. I can confirm that the system can maintain a respectable core clock alongside gpu load. Any Advice?
<flocculant> Cursarion: no not at all - there is a package in proposed to test - when people have done that - it will eventually move from proposed to updates, see bug 1688056
<ubottu> bug 1688056 in xfce4-weather-plugin (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Package outdated" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688056
<xubuntu09i> hello everybody : I hope with installing 17.04 instead of old 16.04 I will not have anymore this "assuming cache write through"
<xubuntu09i> because each time I reinstall to ensure that empty space of disk has been overwritten as the installation option says
<xubuntu09i> in a few minutes it will have finished installing 17.04
<xubuntu09i> I hope this will work this time
<xubuntu09i> in a few seconds, rather
<xubuntu09i> still there, the progression bar has gone back
<xubuntu09i> and the installation bar now has gone forward, i will restart
<xubuntu22i> hello it's still me. ubuntu is against me today
<xubuntu22i> it don't say to remove the installation media after ubuntu installation
<xubuntu22i> instead it says
<xubuntu22i> assuming cache : write through
<xubuntu22i> I'm trying with another place to plug the usb stick
<xubuntu22i> another place on the computer
<xubuntu22i> Maybe I will receive an answer ... I go eat because this is the 5th time I 'm trying to install xubuntu since two hours ago
<Cursarion> flocculant: hmmmkay
<diogenes_> xubuntu22i, what is the exact issue? it installs but doesn't boot or it doesn't install at all?
<xubuntu22i> so :
<xubuntu22i> it installs, but not reboot : on the shut down process it says "assuming cache : write through"
<xubuntu22i> thank you for answering
<diogenes_> xubuntu22i, so everything works except reboot?
<xubuntu22i> yes
<diogenes_> have you tried: sudo reboot now?
<xubuntu22i> and I fear the "delete empty space" installation option (when crypting the hard disk) have not been taken in account, especially
<xubuntu22i> no
<xubuntu22i> I have not tried
<xubuntu22i> I just put "continue to test"
<diogenes_> xubuntu22i, try in terminal: sudo systemctl reboot
<diogenes_> and see if it reboots
<xubuntu22i> ok thank you
<diogenes_> yw
<pierre_> hello
<pierre_> who has just helped me with installing xubuntu ?
<pierre_> I want to say thank you
<pierre_> I'm now sure that my disk is securely encypted
<diogenes_> pierre_, what was your issue?\
<pierre_> I have done what you have said me and it has worked
<pierre_> the reboot has been correctly executed
<diogenes_> good
<diogenes_> I'm glad
<pierre_> the installation medium has been asked for unplugging
<pierre_> as I wished for
<pierre_> Thank you
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<pierre_> I think I will write on paper what you have said :
<pierre_> it was "sudo systemcl reboot"
<pierre_> ?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> that's a good habit to write the working commands
<diogenes_> always do so
<diogenes_> pierre_, you made a mistake
<diogenes_> it's: sudo systemctl reboot
<diogenes_> not systemcl*
<pierre_> ah thank you so
<pierre_> I will think about taking a notepad near my computer :)
<diogenes_> :)
#xubuntu 2017-06-09
<ddaughtrey> How do I check how much of my swap file is being used? If that's an actual question.
<ddaughtrey> It shouldn't be 0 right?
<holla> free -m
<holla> it's okay when it's zero - that means you have enough ram installed
<ddaughtrey> Ok yeah I see that I have a 6GB swap available.
<ddaughtrey> When I first installed xubuntu everything was running great and it was very responsive.
<ddaughtrey> But now it is very, very sluggish. Like it's constantly trying to do something. the laptop I'm using is only a few years old.
<holla> top
<holla> gives you a hint about what's going on
<ddaughtrey> Ok is there something I should be looking for?
<holla> load of course and then wa
<ddaughtrey> Load doesn't look terrible, from what I can tell. And the highest wa got while watching it was 5.1
<ddaughtrey> Firefox looks to be a bit aggressive, but other than that everything looks normal.
<holla> well 5.1 is a bit high imho for a single user pc
<ddaughtrey> I just stopped top and it was at 10.1...
<holla> wa means that some process wants to write to your disc, but has to wait
<holla> it should be around 0 all or most of the time
<holla> maybe you could run 'smartclt'?
<ddaughtrey> ...if it won't run smartclt I should install that right? (I'm totally experienced and know what's going on)
<holla> ???
<holla> well with a laptop 'a few yrs old' i thought maybe it's about time for a new hdd
<ddaughtrey> smartclt returns command not found
<holla> but please don't panic - that's just one possiblity
<holla> smartmon-tools
<holla> it's for testing your hdd
<ddaughtrey> It seems I need to install smartmontools so I'm doing that.
<holla> it's useful anyway - good to have
<holla> do you have iotop installed?
<ddaughtrey> holla: I don't think so. I think someone had told me to install an equivalent, but I am tired and can't remember what it is.
<holla> come back tomorrow
<ddaughtrey> Yeah I'll be back. I was able to run smartctl though
<holla> do the long run ;)
<holla> smartctl -t long /dev/sda <- or whatever
<ddaughtrey> Hah 195 minutes to complete?!
<ddaughtrey> They took the word long seriously
<lolpop-> W:The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu apt/stable/ Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/apt/stable/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80], E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored,
<lolpop-> or old ones used instead.
<lolpop-> can someone help me with this?
<lolpop-> im trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10
<lolpop-> this is my sources.list https://pastebin.com/N4ZQHx1y
<pjconnect> Hey, does someone knows howto verify the signature of the xubuntu ISO file ; is there an howto web page ?
<pjconnect> Hey, does someone knows howto verify the signature of a xubuntu ISO ; is there a howto/wiki about it ?
<Unit193> You can either use hashes or gpg.
<Unit193> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<pjconnect> @ubottu I already did that; but I'm not sure if it's sufficient !
<pjconnect> @Unit193 An ubuntu howto webpage says I need to "Get the key used for the signature from the Ubuntu key server". I assume it's similar for xubuntu !!!
<pjconnect> @Uni193 see ubuntu howto : https://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<pjconnect> So, aside from "verify data integrity", I'm trying to validate the signature :) 
<xubuntu09i> hello first run xubuntu
<xubuntu09i> installing now
<xubuntu09i> can i use sudo apt-get dis-upgrade and apt-get update && upgrade
<xubuntu09i> without causing any issues
<xubuntu09i> I was warned about doing so in linux mint not sure why
<enkeyz> hello guys
<enkeyz> developers, whose working in xfce, finally fixed screen tearing: https://github.com/xfce-mirror/xfwm4/commit/b2c7463452de38e25e11cdb4fe2ce5faef9cc316
<enkeyz> on*
<enkeyz> is there a proper way to install git version on my xubuntu?
<flocculant> enkeyz: for git stuff I 1 - apt-get build-deps 'package', git clone, ./autogen.sh, make, make install (or sudo make install)
<flocculant> but I use a crib sheet so don't ask me questions ;)
<flocculant> if it all goes wrong then make uninstall (sudo ...)
<Unit193> flocculant: I just make a git snapshot of the package.
<flocculant> Unit193: I expect you do :)
<enkeyz> flocculant: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce4-gtk3
<enkeyz> look what did I find
<flocculant> enkeyz: well yea - I know about that and the other officialish xubuntu ppa's ;)
<enkeyz> Unit193: can you test the git version, and maybe update ppa with the new version of xfvm4?
<enkeyz> I'm sick of using compton, because it's outdated
<Unit193> enkeyz: 4.13.0 has quirks, not really pushing that forward (and in the same line, likely not going to push a git snapshot to that PPA since it'll be 4.13+extras.  Unless flocculant wants to see if the 32bit vbox quirks are gone. :P )
<flocculant> Unit193: not much ;) I'd have to install vbox first and then 32 bit ... ;)
<enkeyz> Unit193: so what's the solution?
<enkeyz> I read #archlinux yesterday, they seems happy with git build.
<Unit193> enkeyz: Watching a movie at 3am, but looking into it now too. :P
<enkeyz> :D
<enkeyz> really appreciate it
<enkeyz> Unit193: maybe it can be backposted
<enkeyz> backported*
<Unit193> enkeyz: Well anyway, did you want the source package so you can test it and see if it's what you wanted?
<enkeyz> yeah, sure. I can do that
<enkeyz> can you package into a dpkg?
<Unit193> That'd be the source for building the 'deb' file, yep.  Test built and everything, so it's good.
<Unit193> (I don't like giving people debs directly, as they shouldn't download and install random stuff from the internet... https://sigma.unit193.net/source/xfwm4_4.13.0+git20170601+b2c74634-0aegir1_amd64.deb )
<enkeyz> sure thing, but you don't do such a ting :D
<enkeyz> *things
<enkeyz> I'll check with clamav to be sure ROFL
<Unit193> You can get the source and build, or compare the source to `make distcheck` from git.
<enkeyz> Unit193: totally not working right
<enkeyz> after enabling composition, desktop is freezed, not clickable
<Unit193> What glitches?
<enkeyz> Unit193: looks like it has some dependencies
<Unit193> enkeyz: You're on a 64bit system and did  apt install ./xfwm4_4.13.0+git20170601+b2c74634-0aegir1_amd64.deb
<enkeyz> i did it in VM first
<enkeyz> i'll not mess with my production environment
<enkeyz> but yeah, I installed with that command
<Unit193> Paste?
<enkeyz> sec
<enkeyz> Unit193: looks like it doesn't require any dependency. But log files don't show a thing. Enable composition after installing it, and boom. Desktop freezed.
<Unit193> enkeyz: Restarted xfwm4?
<enkeyz> yep
<enkeyz> same thing
<Unit193> Only output I got was (on my netbook): (xfwm4:7783): xfwm4-WARNING **: GL not available
<Unit193> Seems fine, doesn't kill itself at least.
<enkeyz> it's working for you?
<Unit193> So far, but problems were in a 32bit VM.  When you started up, no desktop and it basically painted a window over everything so you couldn't interact.
<Unit193> (IIRC.)
<Unit193> enkeyz: Up, yeah.  Hearing that it's causing the same issues under VM that it usually does.  Guess that's still not fixed. :/
<enkeyz> Unit193: maybe we can figure something out in dev channel
<enkeyz> Unit193: are you there?
<popz> are there premade grsec images for 17.04 ?
<enkeyz> Unit193: try configure xfwm4-git with this command: ./configure --disable-xpresent --enable-epoxy
<enkeyz> works perfectly
<enkeyz> one of the devs posted a fix 2 hours ago, and not it's good
<enkeyz> -not
<enkeyz> and it's really good: screen tearing gone, and nobody need to use compton
<Olympus> cannot seem to get the 17.04 live dvd to connect to the internet. It sees the router but will not connect with my password.
<diogenes_> Olympus, try rebooting the router
<Olympus> diogenes_ thanks, I'll give that a try.
<diogenes_> yw
<Olympus> diogenes_, That worked, thanks again.
<diogenes_> Olympus, yw
<marcker> Hi, dudes! how to start xfce-terminal with tmux (and/or others) automatically on open it?
#xubuntu 2017-06-10
<xubuntu84i> Hi every body. I plan to use Ubuntu 16 insted of Debian jessie because after trying debian since three months. I used to have many problems with dongle Bluetooth. I think Ubuntu is more user friendly than debian, and I hope i could use bluetooth without problems, or am´i wrong?
#xubuntu 2017-06-11
<Guido1> Since the last time I used WiFi I had some crashes, boot repairs and updates. Now Xubuntu says that the WiFi adappter is not ready. It is a dual boot with Windows 10. How can I solve it?
<moetunes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guido1> moetunes: Looks liek i should follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure . Step 2 and 6 results in https://paste.ubuntu.com/24830584/
<moetunes> give it a try
<Guido1> What have I to do now?
<moetunes> rfkill shows it's not blocked
<Guido1> moetunes: What do i have to do after the comment on the page?
<Guido1> If I switch WiFii on, it says "apparaat not ready"
<Guido1> moetunes: it worked a while ago. So maybe something got broken. (If i boot into windows, wifi works)
<moetunes> there doesn't seem to be many people having issues with that wifi device
<diogenes_> Guido1, you can try: sudo service network-manager restart
<moetunes> post 12 here might be the one https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082305&page=2&s=6dd2ef534e690da83541250dd44ae50c
<Guido1> Hello, when I start seamonkey, I can use it, but it seams not to close probaply. So at a restart of the system I get initromfs. Also I can't open another internet program as linux thinks it's seamonkey. Libre office doesn't show up by starting. trying to start it blocks a later start from seamonkey. after a reeboot i get initromfs. What can i do?
<juliank> Hey, we installed 16.04.2 here and were wondering how to not immediately turn the screen off after locking?
<diogenes_> juliank, install dconf-tools and dconf-editor
<juliank> diogenes_: And what would I set in dconf?
<diogenes_> juliank, go to org > xfce > power management
<diogenes_> and there you will find much more power settings than in the default manager
<juliank> diogenes_: The only stuff in org > xfce is is "mousepad"
<diogenes_> juliank, then search for power
<juliank> diogenes_: Apparently the settings are stored in .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<juliank> and /xfce4-power-manager.xml
<juliank> Or not, not sure?
<juliank> In any case, not in dconf
<juliank> But I'm not sure how that would solve the problem anyway, AFAIUI the lock screen is handled by lightdm
<juliank> (and not as user)
<xtuber> hi all. I have the xubuntu 17.04 and I have a computer monitor with sound speakers. I want to tune the Volume Control for streaming all sound stream with hdmi of my monitor
<xtuber> how can I do this?
<diogenes_> xtuber, sudo apt install pavucontrol
<xtuber> Reading package lists... Done
<xtuber> Building dependency tree
<xtuber> Reading state information... Done
<xtuber> pavucontrol is already the newest version (3.0-3build1).
<xtuber> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<xtuber>   linux-headers-4.10.0-19 linux-headers-4.10.0-19-generic
<diogenes_> xtuber, run in terminal: pavucontrol
<xtuber> I did it. Here has open the Sound Control. In it I should to tune each program to out its sound from hdmi
<xtuber> but I installed the stardict and it by default speaks out words with built-in out
<diogenes_> xtuber, go to configuration section
<diogenes_> there you choose the profile you want like hdmi+analog
<diogenes_> hdmi only
<xtuber> I have't here "hdmi only". I set up "built-in - off"
<xtuber> diogenes_, after it my stardict has some sound but it not words
<diogenes_> xtuber, I don't use hdmi so no huge experience with it
<xtuber> diogenes_, thanks
<xtuber> anybody use the Stardict here?
<kaosu> Could a few people on Xubuntu 17.04 tell me the output for sha1sum /usr/sbin/tcpd ? I want to verify that chkrootkit is falsely identifying it as infected.
<EDinNY> What gui program allows me to balance right and left sound?
<redblade7> EDinNY: pulseaudio mixer?
<redblade7> no
<sinewav> EDinNY: try alsamixergui
<redblade7> pavucontrol
<redblade7> that's what i meant
<redblade7> "pulseaudio volume control"
<redblade7> it also gives you access to stereo mix
<redblade7> and the ability to mute certain programs
#xubuntu 2018-06-04
<nova> #xubuntu-es too perhaps
<xubuntu51i> gracias, probaré por ahí
<xubuntu51i> En el canal en español, nadie me responde. Les cuento por si alguno de ustedes sabe y me dice.
<xubuntu51i> Tenemos una pc en el trabajo con xubuntu, es el server desde el cual acceden todas las computadoras con windows, a traves de XMing
<xubuntu51i> Todos los días a las 14 hs aparece un mensaje de actualización y la computadora se pone terriblemente lenta por unas dos horas.
<xubuntu51i> Mi intención es hacer que esto suceda, x ejemplo, a las 2 de la mañana.
<xubuntu51i> sólo tengo acceso al servidor por medio de línea de comandos, a través de ssh
<xubuntu51i> busqué información referente al tema, pero sólo encuentro como activar o desactivar las actualizaciones automaticas, o decidir si son diarias o semanales
<xubuntu51i> pero en ningun lugar encuentro la hora en que suceden las mismas.
<drleviathan> La pregunta es: ¿qué está causando que el servidor se desacelere?
<drleviathan> Puede ejecutar el comando "top" para mostrar dónde está ocurriendo la carga de la CPU.
<drleviathan> Además, examina los archivos de registro en /var/log podría dar algunas pistas
<nova> xubuntu51i, Parece que cron.daily ejecuta "actualizaciones desatendidas". La siguiente página explica cómo cambiar el tiempo de ejecución de cron.daily:
<nova> https://askubuntu.com/questions/36971/at-what-time-does-cron-execute-daily-scripts
<nova> Sí, estoy de acuerdo con drl. Las actualizaciones automáticas no deberían reducir la velocidad durante 2 horas.
<nova> https://serverfault.com/questions/431013/how-to-change-the-time-cron-daily-is-run-in-linux
<xubuntu51i> investigaré con esta información que me pasaron, muchas muchas gracias a todos!
<tatai> 8:25 AM <tatai> Hello, I am a first time user of xubuntu and I am having a problem with vlc media player. Whenever I jump forward in vlc, the video becomes pixelated after being halted for a couple of seconds, though the audio runs just fine. After 7-10 seconds everything goes back to normal. OS- xubuntu 16.04 LTS, graphics card- nvidia GT650M. Googling it gave a link-
<tatai> https://askubuntu.com/questions/778933/vlc-pixelated-video-when-skipping?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa.   Though a solution was not exactly offered. Is there any way to tweek it back to normal?
<nova> tatai that might just be a limitation of the codec, the way the frames are encoded
<nova> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_compression_picture_types
<nova> tatai: ever so often in the video is a complete frame (i frame), then there are a number of p or b frames after that use that i frame as a referene point
<nova> when you skip, it would be ideal if you only snap to the nearest i frame
<tatai> Thank you for replying.
<nova> if you skip to a p or b frame you start off with limited information until the next i frame
<tatai> nova: thanks for replying.
<nova> youre welcome
<tatai> nova: If this is a problem with the encoding of the codec, then does it mean that it should happen irrespective of the video player?
<nova> unless another play snaps to the nearest i frame
<tatai> nova: I am asking because on mplayer that problem does not arise.
<nova> MPLayer and VLC
<nova> VLC appears be unable to skip/seek to key-frames. MPlayer on the other hand will use key-frames when you press the forward/backward buttons. These short-cuts will try to go ahead/backwards by 10 seconds but will use the nearest key-frame when doing so. This makes it extremely fast, especially if you have loaded the video from a RAM disk.
<nova> the source for that remark is here :https://blog.programster.org/fast-video-seeking
<tatai> Thanks a lot. Being a novice, such things are completely unfamiliar to me. I will be sure to read on it.
<nova> so the question is if its wanted or unwanted behavior...with vlc you have precisions down to a single frame, but that frame might not look right until the next complete frame occurs
<nova> basically think of an i frame as a complete picture, then imagne if the next several frams only store information about what has changed on the screen
<nova> if the camera is in a fixed position...then the codec only needs to store the parts that have moved or changed alot
<tatai> Ohhh, now I understand.
<tatai> You are exactly right.
<tatai> Usually the pixelated graphics does not get corrrected until there is a change in the camera angle.
<tatai> So the first frame in the new camera angle is serving as a reference point....right?
<tatai> nova: 11:09 AM <tatai> You are exactly right.
<nova> yes a drastic change in the scene will trigger a key or i frame early
<tatai> nova: 11:11 AM <tatai> So the first frame in the new camera angle is serving as a reference point....right?
<nova> they will ahppen at a set interval or when there is enough of a change in the scene
<nova> so perhaps every 60 frame or if there is a camera change
<tatai> Okay....now I understand this much much better.
<nova> you might notice different file formats behave a little differently
<tatai> Yes, that is also correct.
<nova> the questio is if theres a way to have vlc skip only to the nearest i frame
<tatai> .avi 's are a little sluggish on vlc on jumping
<emptyflask> (new xubuntu 18.04 installation) I'm wondering what's going on with ANSI colors in my terminal... I've got TERM=xterm-color, set force_color_prompt=yes, etc. https://imgur.com/a/WZe3B8e
<nova> oh...wow your prompt is not looking right
<nova> i did a fresh 18.04 install and did not need to change anythign to get colors in my terminal
<nova> you did this in .bashrc i assume
<emptyflask> well, tried in bash & zsh
<nova> did you not have a colored prompt to begin with?
<emptyflask> no, and I get the same results setting PS1 under root
<emptyflask> weirdly, `echo -e "\033[31;1;4mHello\033[0m"` works as expected
<nova> i dont know what zsh and ps1 are im afraid
<emptyflask> ah. PS1 being the environment variable that holds the prompt string
<nova> are you using xfce4-terminal?
<nova> well you seem to have colors its just your prompt is all mangled
<nova> mine just worked out of the box, heres my unmodified .bashrc  https://pastebin.com/Hn6TW6zE
<nova> i use the stock terminal, and set the colors in the GUI
<nova> in the presets i dont see xterm-color i see only XTerm
<nova> emptyflask, https://pasteboard.co/Hoi8Hhj.png
<nova> it seems strange that ill of your folders show a forward slash at the end
<nova> all*
<emptyflask> hmm, I'm able to set a color prompt using `PS1="$(tput setaf 2)$ $(tput sgr0)"`
<tatai> Have a good day everyone.
<well_laid_lawn> PS1='\n\[\033[0;33m\]\D{%l:%M:%S %P}\n\[\033[01;34m\] [ \[\033[01;37m\]\W\[\033[01;34m\] ]\[\033[1;33m\]$\n\342\224\224\342\224\200\342\224\200\342\225\274\[\033[00m\] '
<nova> yikes
<emptyflask> I've probably just screwed up my dotfiles by importing bash/zsh stuff from my macos config. setting force_color_prompt on a fresh user account works fine
<nova> but you still had to set it?
<emptyflask> yeah, it's commented out by default
<nova> i get a colored prompt with it commented out
<nova> i have this: #force_color_prompt=yes
<emptyflask> this is my usual monstrosity: PS1='\[\e]0;\w\a\]\n\[\e[0;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[0;30m\]:\[\e[1;32m\]\w\[\e[0m\] \[\033[1;30m\]$(get_git_prompt)\[\e[0m\]\n\$ '
<emptyflask> (requires a get_git_prompt function)
<cr1mson_king> Hello. I'm trying to enable natural scrolling through Xfce's Mouse and Touchpad settings, but some apps ignore the change and keep scrolling with the default behavior.
<pmjdebru1jn> presumably non-GTK apps?
 * pmjdebru1jn is just guessing
<cr1mson_king> pmjdebru1jn, for example, Thunar works with natural scrolling, but GNOME Software doesn't.
#xubuntu 2018-06-05
<nova> I installed "qt5ct" so I could change my default qt theme to gtk2.  I was able to run it in a terminal, only after exporting avariable called QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct".  I set my theme successfully and everything works like it should, but there is a new icon in my Xubuntu Settings area called "Qt5 Settings", and when i click on it it says "The QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME variable is not set correctly".
<nova> is there a way to make this Qt5 Settings icon actually launch qt5ct?
<Unit193> https://sources.debian.org/src/qt5ct/0.35-1/debian/99qt5ct/ that sets the var unless the var already exists, which /etc/X11/Xsession.d/56xubuntu-session does.
<nova> oh thank you ill take a look
<Unit193> You could modify one of those two, or just modify something else such that it gets set for your user.
<nova> but even after i set it, and run it in a terminal with success, the icon in Xubuntu Settings still doesn'
<nova> doesn't function correctly
<nova> I know nothing about how those icons are placed there
<Unit193> I'm presuming that you set it in a terminal using 'export...', but then switch to the menu to launch the application?  If so, yes of course that won't work, you're just updating the var in the terminal.
<nova> If this is already set to gtk2 by default on a clean install, why did my qt programs look wrong?
<nova> gtk2 wasn't an option with qt5ct until i installed qt5-style-plugins
<Unit193> Because you didn't have that installed yet.
<nova> does that mean if I had just installed qt5-style-plugins, the default QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2 variable would have activated it?
<Unit193> Yep.
<nova> shouldn't it be included in xubuntu by default?
<Unit193> Not in the slightest.  Xubuntu doesn't ship anything Qt based, and if that were installed it would pull in the whole Qt5 stack.
<nova> I don't think I installed ALL of qt
<nova> I don't know...I installed VLC and skypeforlinux and notepadqq, and all were qt based, and they looked pretty fugly
<Unit193> So, install qt5-style-plugins and they'll be fixed.
<nova> ok i got that, and qt5ct too, should i remove the latter as it is not necessary?
<Unit193> That'd be up to you, I believe it has more options than just what Xubuntu sets.
<nova> it does
<nova> but having a broke link in the xubuntu settings is jsut a tiny tiny bit irritating
<nova> i can ignore it...if i had too..lol
<Unit193> Or could fix that.
<nova> oh right so setting it in /etc/X11/ will fix that?
<nova> i see you mentioned when i export a variable in a terminal it only applies to that terminal
<nova> I've only been tinkering with linux for 20 years..can you tell? lol
<nova> still feel like a noob
<nova> Thank you for the help again sir
<nova> Still loving my Numix...I need to learn to use diff though
<nova> make some patches like you did
<Unit193> I simply modified the source package. :3
<Unit193> diff -u file1.ext file2.ext  basically.
<nova> will that account for everything in the numic folder recursively or do i need to do that per file?
<nova> Numix folder**
<Unit193> You can do it on a folder, recursivly, with -r
<nova> i guess i wouldnt want to do it for every file that would be crazy
<nova> cool ill have to give that a try in case they send out an update
<nova> i neglected to give it a unique name
<nova> i should probably do that too
<nova> Oh and on a totally unrelated note I wanted to tell all the xubuntu team that I reformatted my aunts windows 10 notebook and put Xubuntu on it!
<nova> It had a 32GB eMMC that was so full that it couldn't download the 8GB of updates it wanted to install.
<pmjdebru1jn> common issue :)
<Unit193> Ouch..
<nova> problem solved...its so fast now..and 20GB still free
<nova> OK that worked great thanks again Unit193
<m00n_urn> Hello! my /etc/fstab file says "/swapfile none swap sw 0 0". Does this mean my swap partition isn't mounted anywhere and thus doesn't work?
<diogenes_> m00n_urn, it has to be: none swap sw 0 0
<diogenes_> so it's ok
<m00n_urn> but usually swap is mounted someplace right?
<diogenes_> m00n_urn, if you wanna know more about swap then check this out: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/swap
<Spass> Arch Wiki is awesome, but remember that Ubuntu also has a good documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Spass> we're on #xubuntu after all
<aerozoic> wazup peeps! Anybody know how to make the audio work for intel cherry trail chipsets?
<aerozoic> on 18.04.
<xubuntu27i> hello!
#xubuntu 2018-06-06
<crimson_king> Trying to launch parole fails with "Segmentation fault (core image written/recorded)" [translated]
<castor_t> hello
<castor_t> I am unable to connect to a windows share from ubuntu 18.04
<castor_t> I am able to ping the server.
<flocculant> castor_t: might be this helps https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-beaver-samba-shares.html
<nova> flocculant, I wonder if the fine people that make Thunar are going to update it to allow it to work with SMB3 since reverting to NT1 might be a security problem.
<Unit193> Seems to have nothing to do with Thunar...?
<Unit193> Either have to blame gvfs or samba, and much more likely the latter. :P
<nova> from what i could tell samba had to push security forward a little bit, but thunar doesnt work with the newer protocols
<nova> from what i could gather
<nova> something about specter
<nova> It just doesn't seem to me that reversing the change by Samba is wise, if they felt it was necessary.
<nova> yet I did it...
<nova> but I feel some shame
<xubuntu80i> bubn
<xubuntu27i> Hello!
<jalt> Is there a way to get thunar-archive-plugin to always ask the user which application (file roller, engrampa, xarchiver, ark) to use? It seems that it only asks for it on the first run with multiple choices. Latest Xubuntu 16.04.4 amd64.
<jalt> A cursory check of https://github.com/xfce-mirror/thunar-archive-plugin/blob/master/thunar-archive-plugin/tap-backend.c revealed no obvious way to achieve what I wanted.
<ubuesktop> join
<ubuesktop> dear team
<ubuesktop> I'm failing at installing Xubuntu, and hoping to find support here
<ubuesktop> I've installed the amd64 Iso into several USB sticks, using rufus 3.0 and Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.8.1
<ubuesktop> but when I boot into the usb stick, the Xubuntu menu appears, I select "install" and get three black "i2c i2c-2:sendbytes: error -110" lines on a white screen
<ubuesktop> then nothing happens, at all, even after 30min wait
<ubuesktop> can you please suggest some help?
<ubuesktop> thanks a bunch!!
<jalt> @ubuesktop: you probably should specify which Xubuntu version (18.04) and target platform (manufactured, model, cpu or chipset) you are having trouble with. Also whether you are booting via BIOS or UEFI. Lastly, try the regular Ubuntu iso and see if the problem is the same. If so, you should probably ask in #ubuntu, as it has more people.
<ubuesktop> apologies, I am trying to install 18.04 indeed
<ubuesktop> and will provide HW spec in a sec
<ubuesktop> cpu is Intel Pentium E2140, Packard Bell GA-T671MG motherboard
<ubuesktop> BIOS is Si671V14 version from 07/17/2007 (apologies, not sure whether it's UEFI or BIOS, I would need to reboot it to know that, but am using it from Windows right now)
<ubuesktop> 4GB DDR2
<jalt> the cpu seems to support 64bit, so that should not be the problem. if it's from 2007 probably still BIOS.
<ubuesktop> right, good to know
<ubuesktop> I should add that I started up by installing Win7 through a USB boot, so that seems "supported"
<jalt> umm my rusty french tells me that might be an issue with deprecated/removed SiS drivers for your onboard card: https://www.forum-francophone-linuxmint.fr/viewtopic.php?t=7225
<jalt> still, i think it ought to default to vesa and carry on a little further into the boot process
<ubuesktop> I'm actually french, so I'll look into it right now. Although I don't understand the issue / implication as of now...
<jalt> it might be unrelated, but it was something that popped up when i searched for your motherboard + ubuntu
<ubuesktop> sorry I don't understand how that's related, the guy is having issues with his display driver, but under a running ubuntu
<ubuesktop> I'm kind of way behind that :)
<jalt> again, i suggest that you try normal ubuntu desktop iso, just to see if it breaks at the same point
<jalt> also, if you have a running linux system, i suggest using dd to make the bootable usb out of the iso
<jalt> on windows, rufus should work fine
<ubuesktop> I am downloading another distro right now, will try indeed
<ubuesktop> nope, don't have a running linux, that's the issue :)
<ubuesktop> I've "burnt" the iso onto the USB stick with rufus, with no luck. Although I did not check / know how to set all parameters...
<ubuesktop> --> allocation unit size?
<jalt> i used rufus about 2~3 years ago and it was really easy, just accept defaults. i guess it has more features now, or maybe boot cds are more picky
<ubuesktop> that's what I've done indeed, using defaults
<ubuesktop> with no luck :-(
<ubuesktop> am looking into it again, another setting is whether MBR or GPT should be used: any recommendation?
<ubuesktop> (sorry, poor translation on my side, the first option was "cluster size")
<diogenes_> ubuesktop, mbr should be used for legacy biods
<diogenes_> bios*
<diogenes_> gpt for uefi
<ubuesktop> right, thks
<jalt> not for 18.04, but seems a decent guide: https://kristerholmstrom.wordpress.com/2017/08/27/creating-a-xubuntu-boot-stick-on-windows-10-with-rufus/
<jalt> i'd say to use dd mode and not iso mode, though, just to be safe.
<ubuesktop> it alos has an option to "add fixes for old BIOses (extra partition,align etc...)" --> would you recommend selecting it?
<jalt> not at first
<diogenes_> ubuesktop, also you could try this piece of software: http://wiki.rosalab.ru/en/images/6/62/RosaImageWriter-2.6.2-win.zip
<jalt> if you still cannot boot, maybe try again later with those fixes
<ubuesktop> looking at the links, thanks chaps
<ubuesktop> rufus 3.0.1304 does not ask whether "iso" or "dd" though
<ubuesktop> diogenes_, are you sure about the rosalab tool? never tried such a (russian) tool...
<ubuesktop> does anyone know whether there's a verbose mode for the install, that would tell me more about potential issues? and this i2c 110 error in particular?
<jalt> Answering my own question: thunar-archive-plugin will ask the user to choose the backend for creating a new archive, if and only if, two or more MIME types of the following basket are currently registered to two or more different (supported) backend applications: application/x-compressed-tar,application/x-tar,application/x-zip,application/zip. Sadly engrampa and file roller seem to register them to themselves once run, so there is no simple workaround.
#xubuntu 2018-06-07
<nova> What is everyone's favorite icon theme?
<Unit193> elementary-xfce-icon-theme :P
<nova> : P
<Unit193> But, others favorites aren't likely to be the same as yours, so perhaps you should rather look around and see what strikes your fancy instead of asking others what they like?
<nova> Well I have looked around some, but I thought I would try to get some up to date input as there are alot of sets out there that aren't very well supported
<nova> I've always been a fan of Faenza, when you can find a working link, but there has been nothing added for over 5 years
<Unit193> Numix has icon themes.
<nova> yeah they look ok, a little flat.  I think what I'm most concerned about are not just the app icons but the panel and actions icons too.
<nova> and places...cant forget places
<nova> I'm thinking to be truly happy I need to draw from a few different themes
<nova> whaaaat?  Faenza is in the repo?
<ball> I think I might be building my daughter a new Xubuntu box.
<xubuntu08w> hi guys
<knome> hello
<xubuntu08w> Im wondering, is it possible to edit the rightclick menu in the xubuntu desktop?
<xubuntu08w> Since im building a thin client os based on Xubuntu
<xubuntu08w> i want to permit the users experience as much as possible
<fiet> xubuntu08w: IS this what you're looking for? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105162
<xubuntu08w> Thank you very much
<xubuntu08w> I have googled much, but haven't found that link yet, lool. Im sorry!
<fiet> you're welcome
<ppokojowczyk> hi everyone
<Spass> hello ppokojowczyk
<ppokojowczyk> I've just discovered that on my 20gb root partition there's only ~3GB left
<ppokojowczyk> - and what's weird about that /var/lib/app-info/icons/ubuntu-xenial-universe has 8 GB of .png icons.
<Spass> 8 GB of icons? wow
<Spass> how many files is that?
<ppokojowczyk> I have my /home on separate partition, I don't have that much of packages (or do I?) ...
<ppokojowczyk> 1554 files
<ppokojowczyk> I've always read from linux guys - they brag about having approx from 5-10 GB for root partitions --- maybe that's because they don't have so many icons? :D
<ppokojowczyk> but really, any reason why there's so much data in that dir ?
<Spass> I have 1715 elements in my "ubuntu-artful-universe" folder and the size is only 8 MB (megabytes)
<Spass> so clearly something is wrong
<Spass> you can use a simple GUI tool - Disk Usage Analyzer to investigate disk space (sudo apt-get install baobab)
<ppokojowczyk> yeah, what's interesting - it looks like there are even icons for applications which I do NOT have installed on my system
<Spass> that's normal
<Spass> but the size of it is not, but I still recommend you to use that tool and check that partition
<ppokojowczyk> ok, thanks, will use that
<Spass> and run it from the terminal with "sudo baobab", it's better to check "/" with root privileges
<ppokojowczyk> thx Spass :)
<Spass> np
<flocculant> ppokojowczyk: or just run this in a command to see the size of folders in app-info and tell us the url it gives you > sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /var/lib/app-info/ | pastebinit
<flocculant> if you have 8Gb in there something is very wrong :p
#xubuntu 2018-06-08
<jalt> Hi, is there any easy way to display the hostname somewhere on the panel?
<Spass> hello jalt, you can use xfce4-genmon-plugin for that, with "hostname" command
<jalt> hmm i guess i have to install it first
<Spass> it should be in the repos
<jalt> yep, configuring it now
<jalt> works great! thanks Spass
<Spass> np
<dc_coder_84> Whith the latest stable thunderbird (52.8.0) and firefox (v. 60.0.1) I cannot open links from thunderbird. I only get a blank page in firefox when I click a link in thunderbird. Does anybody have the same problem?
<tisch> Hello all!
<tisch> Anyone here can help how to install vnc server on xubuntu 18.04?
<well_laid_lawn> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tisch> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tisch> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
#xubuntu 2018-06-09
<tisch> OK, managed to install x11 server. Thanks.
<xubuntu67d> I want to report an Ubuntu bug 18.04
<krytarik> !bugs | xubuntu67d
<ubottu> xubuntu67d: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu67d> Once or twice I could use shortcuts like the one to open the terminal, after that no command works even if I create a new shortcut, how can I solve this if not please you who work on the development of Xubuntu solve this bug
<xubuntu67d> And I had problems that some .deb files could not install
<xubuntu67d> Help me I love the systems based and even Ubuntu wanted to work even though in a volatile way reporting errors, I wanted a easier way to report errors, such as through email or Whatsapp
<xubuntu67d> Can someone help me to help them?
<xubuntu67d> say xubuntu and not ubuntu
<fanfan> Hi I am trying to execute a script after the server reboots. putting the script in rc.local doesn't seem to work. Any idea how I would go about it?
<diogenes_> fanfan, maybe ~./configautostart
<rud0lf> @reboot in crontab?
<xubuntu_db> hello
<icogon> lightdm no longer renders my desktop wallpaper in its background. How to fix this? [Xubuntu 18.04]
<Unit193> What version of xfdesktop4 do you have?  You still have accountsservice installed?  Is the backdrop file readable by all?
<icogon> My custom wallpaper is /home/pictures/wallpapers
<icogon> xfce 4.12
<icogon> accountsservice is installed
<Unit193> That'd be something like 4.12.3-4ubuntu2
<Unit193> cat /var/lib/AccountsService/users/$USER
<icogon> In the file, "SystemAccount" says "false". Should i change it back to "true"?
<Unit193> No
<Unit193> You're looking to see if the background is set there.
<icogon> Yes. It is set correctly in the file.
<Unit193> [org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.AccountsService]
<icogon> should i install dconf to navigate there
<icogon> ?
<Unit193> icogon: That should be in the file if it's set correctly...  Perhaps try resetting your background file.
<icogon> Unit193: lightdm seems to render default backgrounds. But not custom ones
<icogon> What to do?
<Unit193> Check the permissions on your custom ones.s
<icogon> I've set all access to "Read & Write". No changes.
<icogon> Unit193: Keep in mind I have restored Xubuntu 18.04 from an image I created using gnome-disks.
<icogon> I was using Kubuntu 18.04 before.
<icogon> I'm stuck with the pain blue gradient default wallpaper.
<Unit193> icogon: Can you pastebin the output of the accountsservice file and `apt-cache policy xfdesktop4`?
<icogon> xfdesktop4:
<icogon>   Installed: 4.12.3-4ubuntu2
<icogon>   Candidate: 4.12.3-4ubuntu2
<icogon>   Version table:
<icogon>  *** 4.12.3-4ubuntu2 500
<icogon>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/universe amd64 Packages
<icogon> wheres the accountsservice file?
<icogon> https://pastebin.com/YBWnA7zi
#xubuntu 2018-06-10
<cantmount> Hello. I recently installed Xubuntu core 18.04. My android device won't mount. What do I need to do for the device to be mountable?
<cantmount> Is it not mountable because I used the minimal iso (need a driver)?
<Unit193> Do you have gvfs-backends installed?
<cantmount> how do i check
<Unit193> apt-cache policy gvfs-backends
<cantmount> Unit193 says: "installed: none"
<Unit193> See also https://docs.xubuntu.org/1804/user/C/appendix-packages.html#background
<Unit193> cantmount: I'd install that.
<cantmount> should that fix my problem?
<Unit193> Contains mtp, so should.  Might need gvfs-fuse if you don't already have it.
<cantmount> So this is the "Git Virtual File System"
<Unit193> Git?  No.  GNOME.
<cantmount> ok
<cantmount> wouldn't it be easier to just install mtp directly?
<cantmount> doesn't seem to have worked after installing gvf-backends
<cantmount> nothing is popping up in thunar
<Unit193> Did you install the -fuse extension too?  And you'll want to quit the thunar daemon too.
<cantmount> unit193: yes I did
<Unit193> cantmount: So after quitting the daemon, opening thunar again, then plugging in your phone it doesn't pop up?
<cantmount> unit193: yeah no luck. I have my device set to MIDI too
<Spass> btw, this should be updated - https://docs.xubuntu.org/1804/user/C/appendix-packages.html (Document Viewer, Calculator, Theme Configuration)
<Unit193> Spass: Correct.
<cantmount> unit193: any other suggestions?
<Unit193> cantmount: gvfs-backends+gvfs-fuse is what allows one to mount mtp devices via fuse, sooo..
<cantmount> I guess I'll try rebooting
<cantmount> thanks for help anyway though, appreciate it
<jalt> Hi, how can I script (bash) adding and configuring the xfce4-genmon-plugin to the panel? A manual setup revealed that it gets assigned a (sequential?) id, such that xfconf-query -c xfce4-panel -p /plugins -lv shows "/plugins/plugin-9 genmon", and I can find its (genmon) config in ~/.config/xfce4/config/genmon-9.rc. I am unsure how to use xfce4-panel --add= because it always returns 0 (success) regardless of what name I pass, including gibberish. What I specifical
<xubuntu12i> weee
<xubuntu12i> woah this usb stick be very hot
 * xubuntu12i licks the stick
<xubuntu12i> 17983 root      20   0   25864  18440  10248 D  12.9  0.5   0:23.54 install.py  <----- OMG A VIRUS!
<xubuntu12i>  538 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S   0.3  0.0   0:02.68 loop0   <---- caught in a loooppppp anyone?
 * xubuntu12i dies
<Andrio> As long as it's not a USB bomb.
<Unit193> What an odd fella.
<jalt> Hi, can anyone confirm that running "xfce4-panel --add=foobar" (where foobar is anything but a valid plugin name) results in no output and exit status 0? Because that is what I get on latest Xubuntu 16.04.4.
<Unit193> jalt: Confirmed.
<jalt> Thanks Unit193. I will file a bug tomorrow, too tired to write coherently right now...
<Unit193> I'm running the 4.12 series though, not 4.13
<jalt> right, 4.12 is what comes with xenial
<uselessnoob> hi
<Unit193> I'm on Bionic, jalt.  FWIW.
<Unit193> uselessnoob: Howdy.
<uselessnoob>  i have installed ubuntu on a usb disk (not live usb) it worked fine last night but when i want to use on my desktop pc after selecting ubuntu in gru it says cannot find boot partition
<uselessnoob> <nicholasBPM> guiverc, i run latest ubuntu
<uselessnoob> but when i connect it to my laptop its just shows me an error and after i click on a key it boots into xubuntu normally
<uselessnoob> so grub tries to look for another OSs like when i connect my usb stick into another pc grub thinks there is windows 10 installed in there but in fact there is no windows 10
<uselessnoob> Unit193, can u help me?
<uselessnoob> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6500U CPU @ 2.50GHz (500MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (6.9 GiB Free) Swap: 675.0 MiB Total (675.0 MiB Free) • Storage: 5.8 GB / 28.6 GB (22.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 35m 58s
<Unit193> I see you're currently getting help in #ubuntu.  I'll leave that there so as to not confuse the matters.
<uselessnoob> nope they say they cant help me
<uselessnoob> and i dont wanna use hacking methods
<uselessnoob> i thought since ive installed xubuntu and not ubuntu maybe its better to ask in here
<Unit193> It's not Xfce specific, so either there or here would do.  At this time of night you're not the most likely to find someone active, so perhaps the larger channel would be better.
<uselessnoob> oh well its not night in here
<uselessnoob> its 10:45 am in my country lol
<Unit193> :)
<uselessnoob> Unit193, i just wanna make sure that there is a way to fix this problem (not hacking)
<Unit193> USB installs are usually a bit finicky, I only have done live or persistent USBs.
<uselessnoob> this isnt live.
<gnarlfox> i'm having an issue getting sel4 to run on qemu
<gnarlfox> i haven't messed around with linux in a long time so i'm just following directions from the l4 website
<gnarlfox> seL4*
<gnarlfox> this link in particular: https://docs.sel4.systems/Hardware/Qemu/
<well_laid_lawn> what is seL4 ?
<gnarlfox> i can't get past the "make part"
<gnarlfox> seL4 is an os with a microkernel
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> what make issue are you experiencing ?
<gnarlfox> root@doc-desktop:/home/doc/test_default/test_default/test_default/camkes_vm/build_vm# make clean
<gnarlfox> make: *** No rule to make target 'clean'.  Stop.
<gnarlfox> root@doc-desktop:/home/doc/test_default/test_default/test_default/camkes_vm/build_vm# cd test_default
<gnarlfox> bash: cd: test_default: No such file or directory
<well_laid_lawn> from that link it seems you missed a few steps
<gnarlfox> repo sync seems to work
<gnarlfox> but i'm not sure what to do next
<gnarlfox> make clean seems like the next step
<gnarlfox> but i'm not sure what that means
<well_laid_lawn> you didn't make a dir and change to it before the repo sync it seems
<well_laid_lawn> the first box in the compilation section
<gnarlfox> i just checked, and it looks like i have test_default inside test_default
<gnarlfox> think that could be an issue?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd remove those and start again
<gnarlfox> okay, i'll give it a try
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<gnarlfox> thanks
<gnarlfox> do you think it's fine do delete test_default
<gnarlfox> i've got a few things in it
<gnarlfox> seems like it wouldn't since it's labeled as test, but i'm not ure
<gnarlfox> sure*
<well_laid_lawn> you can make a dir with a different name
<well_laid_lawn> the directory name shouldn't be important
<gnarlfox> okay
<gnarlfox> anything seem wrong with this?
<gnarlfox> root@doc-desktop:~/test_default# cd images
<gnarlfox> root@doc-desktop:~/test_default/images# qemu-system-x86_64 -m 10000 -kernel-ia32-pc99 -initrd capd1-loader-experimental-image-ia32-pc99 --enable-kvm -smp 3 -cpu Nehalem,+vmx -nographic
<gnarlfox> qemu-system-x86_64: -kernel-ia32-pc99: invalid option
<gnarlfox> -smp 3 is how many cpu's i'm giving
<gnarlfox> i have a 4 core i5
<gnarlfox> and i've got 16gb of ram for -m 10000
<gnarlfox> maybe i should check if Vt-x is enabled in my UEFI
<gnarlfox> looks like i just needed a absolute ton of dependencies, then i'll try again
<kimmok> Hi, Can some experienced guru tell when would it be good time to upgrade 16.04 to 18.04?
<knome> you're notified of the LTS->LTS upgrade once the first point release it out. that's not a bad time.
<kimmok> Ok.. I red from some old LTS release that it would come few weeks after first full release, but I haven't got any info about that so thats why I asked
<knome> a few weeks from now
<kimmok> roger that
<xubuntu50d> Всем привет! Как установить Skype на Xubuntu? Спасибо!
<Spass> xubuntu50d, what version of Xubuntu? 18.04? you can install Skype as a snap package from the gnome-software
<Spass> ...or you can download DEB package from the Skype's official website
<xubuntu50d> Xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu50d> Thank You!!!
<Spass> Hmm, I don't remember if 16.04 has snaps enabled by default, but you can try to just search for "skype" in the gnome-software, or try with that DEB package from skype.com (I think it's only for 64-bit)
<xubuntu50d> Ок. Thanks!
<Spass> sure, no problem
#xubuntu 2019-06-03
<xubuntu21w> hello, anyone else getting high memory usage on idle using the latest LTS?
<AO-> .2
<AO-> hi, I'm trying to seutp xfce4 desktop and I can't seem to startx successfully
<AO-> it keeps saying "xinit: connection to X server lost"
<AO-> I get 2 odd warnings: "NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI calculation" and "NVIDIA(0): Option PrimaryGPU is not used"
<GridCube> why are you setting up xfce4 for your self?
<GridCube> xubuntu comes with xfce set up by itself
<GridCube> you don't have to do anything
<AO-> yea, I was trying to setup proper nvidia-driver
<AO-> i may have fudged up everything
<GridCube> mmm, i see, AO- you can reset your video drivers https://askubuntu.com/questions/159663/how-to-reset-the-xorg-xserver
<AO-> oh, did I mention, I have no UI lol
<GridCube> yes, you can just do that from a terminal
<AO-> I opened it
<AO-> tried doing that
<AO-> didn't work
<AO-> also, I found the .xsession-errors file
<AO-> it's a lot of GTK_WARNING and GTK_CRITICAL messages, the message being mostly * failed to launch/create
<AO-> then there's an interesting line about ICE and IO
<AO-> i believe that is tied to a missing .ICEauthority file..
<GridCube> AO-: delete .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files and try to restart?
<GridCube> but that would only be if you already have an X session running that they would affect anything (as they are tied to your user session)
<AO-> I do not
<AO-> xsession doesn't start, or I don't know how to start it.. :sweat_smile:
<GridCube> startx?
<AO-> nope, that ain't working
<GridCube> try reinstalling xubuntu-core?
<AO-> recently tried that.. broke .Xauthority hard.. had to rebuild it
<AO-> I don't think I have an xubuntu-core
<GridCube> sudo apt install xubuntu-core --reinstall
<GridCube> or xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> any would do
<GridCube> -core should pull less stuff if you already have most of it
<AO-> nope, doesn't work
<GridCube> AO-: you can just remove the xorg.conf file from /etc/X11
<GridCube> or try to re run nvidia-setting to create a new xorg.conf file
<AO-> so, after that, startx still fails
<AO-> okay
<AO-> how-to?
<GridCube> you shouldn't even try to run startx
<GridCube> AO-: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2352893
<muchacho> hi
<muchacho> How can i make the previews bigger when cycling ?
<muchacho> when i use alt-tab ?
#xubuntu 2019-06-04
<xubuntu80d> Still running Win 7, but installed ChaletOS on VirtualBox.
<xubuntu80d> Can I ask how to install music without involving the Command Prompt?
<xubuntu80d> Sorry if this sounds very raw.  No experience of Linux at all.
<gnrp> xubuntu80d: Uhm, what do you mean with "install music"?
<Unit193> Not sure what ChaletOS is, but this isn't the support for it.
<xubuntu80d> Well, there isn't any music on ChaletOS.  Would like to download some?
<gnrp> Unit193: Never heard of it, but seems to be some xubuntu-based distro
<gnrp> but marked as inactive. You should not be using that, I guess
<gnrp> xubuntu80d: Use the same sources you use for music otherwise? Youtube, files on your system, etc.?
<Unit193> So, seems the user would like some sort of music manager which said user can use to download music.
<xubuntu80d> I use Windows 7 to download music.  My ChaletOS and ZorinOS are running in VirtualBox.
<xubuntu80d> Music Manager?  I can't download directly from the Net into a folder?
<xubuntu80d> Someone asked what ChaletOS is.  It is a Xubuntu dist.
<xubuntu07w> elo byku
<xubuntu07w> naprawcie linux
<xubuntu07w> bo nie działa
<xubuntu07w> jak pobrac skype!?!!>
<xubuntu07w> hel
<xubuntu07w> oh
<xubuntu07w> elh
<xubuntu07w> lsdglsgld
<xubuntu07w> gldlgsf
<xubuntu07w> lgl
<xubuntu07w> dfsgh
<xubuntu07w> df
<xubuntu07w> s
<AO-> okay?
<xubuntu09w> Hello
<GridCube> hola
<xubuntu09w> My firefox browser crashes on xubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu09w> need help
<GridCube> try launching it from a terminal and see what error shows up
<xubuntu09w> it was crashing after xubuntu upgrade it seems to be fine until now
<xubuntu09w> I also tried to install opera but the authentication fails
<xubuntu09w> after I enter my pw
<xubuntu09w> there is only one user on this system and I used the same pw
<xubuntu09w> need help
<xubuntu09w> please help
<xubuntu09w>  I also tried to install opera but the authentication fails
<xubuntu09w> on xubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu09w> there is only one user on this system and I used the same pw
<OldSwabbie> Having an issue,  that After logging in,  I then receive a message that does Not provide any indications as to what is being reported.  The message indicates - there has been a system program problem been Detected  And it Only allows either to be Canceled  - or -  to Report.  Anyone have had this happened to them and know where to learn What the Problem is ! ? ?
<brainwash> OldSwabbie: crash dumps can be found in /var/crash
<OldSwabbie> So this would be a Dump even though the system runs as normal ? ?
<OldSwabbie> My prior experience with Crash Dump the system ends-up at a simple command terminal prompt ...
<brainwash> you seem to have a different definition
<brainwash> "A file holding the contents of memory at the point when a program crashed, possibly useful in debugging."
<OldSwabbie> Yes, sort of and it was not in a Linux Distro ....
<brainwash> you get the dialog window because some application or component did crash
<brainwash> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<OldSwabbie> So then a Crash does not necessarily mean that the Kernel - died,  this has been my previous experience ... And Thanks for the link to info !
<brainwash> a kernel would panic -> kernel panic
<brainwash> I don't know if it's possible to report the crash, but did you try to click the "Report" button?
<brainwash> this may give you further information
<OldSwabbie> I see there are differences from Linux and other Unix implementation, Now ....  And - Yes, I have hit the Report button every time except once,  FYI ...
<brainwash> without success?
<brainwash> Report should allow the user to forward the problem to Launchpad
<brainwash> it will gather needed information automatically
<OldSwabbie> When I hit the "Report" Button, the message goes away and I'm able to go on and do what I was going to do while logged in, with No indication of anything ....
<M_aD> if you want to get rid of it for good disable apport
<brainwash> reporting may be disabled in stable releases
<OldSwabbie> I'm interested to learn what is happening so that I may have an understanding of what is happening ... IMHO, this is worse than M$'s type of errors that say something but you can't tell what it means ... I say this due to - No Reference info, Like I said - IMHO ....
<brainwash> !apport
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<M_aD> brainwash: indeed, may, but isn't iirc
<brainwash> "Apport is not enabled by default in stable releases, even if it is installed. The automatic crash interception component of apport is disabled by default in stable releases for a number of reasons..."
<brainwash> not sure what to believe anymore :)
<M_aD> thanks for the link and info :)
<OldSwabbie> So the suggestion is to - enable apport for this type of reporting and to obtain the needed understanding of what is happening ! ? ?
<OldSwabbie> Ok, I will read-up on the Debugging procedures and Apport as well as mmh and also check out to see if there is a crash report.  I thank you for the assistance that I have received ! !
<brainwash> good luck
<OldSwabbie> :)
<OldSwabbie> Bye !  For Now ....
<muchacho> hi, how can i make window previews bigger when i alt-tab ?
<brainwash> muchacho: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/blob/master/gtk-3.0/gtk-contained.css#L4725
<brainwash> that's for gtk3 though
<brainwash> xfwm4 4.13
<brainwash> for gtk2 https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/blob/master/gtk-2.0/gtkrc#L889
<muchacho> so i'm supposed to put this inside /usr/share/themes/Greybird/gtk-2.0/
<muchacho> ?
<muchacho> can i put it inside any theme folder and have the same effect ?
<muchacho> like if i just copy the part in the css that takes care of the preview size, is it gonna work ?
<brainwash> muchacho: you can use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 for that
<brainwash> the Xfce forum has many examples
<muchacho> seems to be working
<muchacho> so i put a ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<muchacho> but the thing is when i have too much windows, previews just go back to the size they were before
<scootergrisen_> How do i install xfce4-panel-profiles? I use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/staging but i only see the old xfce panel switch
<muchacho> so i can have like two or three windows and everything is fine then i open a fourth and it just ignores the .gtkrc file
<muchacho> isn't there a way to specify the size of the space previews can take ?
<brainwash> muchacho: maybe something that can only be tweaked in the source code
<brainwash> scootergrisen_: you mean xfpanel-swtich?
<brainwash> xfpanel-switch?
<scootergrisen_> yes that is the old xfce-4-panel-profiles right
<scootergrisen_> it says it comes from ubuntu-disco-universe
<muchacho> i meant like if you specify a size of 1000x1000 the
<muchacho> *then
<muchacho> all the previews have to stretch and fit inside this space of 1000x1000
<muchacho> i have this inside my ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<muchacho> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZxDZmqDKCP/
<brainwash> no idea
<brainwash> this is only theming
<muchacho> yeah
<brainwash> if you want to adjust the logic, you'll have to edit the source code
<brainwash> of xfwm4
<muchacho> sweet mother of god
<muchacho> i won't do that
<scootergrisen_> i want to test the translation in xfce4-panel-profiles
<scootergrisen_> xfpanel-switch is not translated.
<tibyke> moin
<scootergrisen_> Maybe it cant be
<tibyke> after a more-or-less succesful upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 there is just one thing: firefox wont start with my "old" profile but wants to create a new one. is there an easy workaround?
<tibyke> successful*
<brainwash> scootergrisen_: https://git.xfce.org/apps/xfce4-panel-profiles/
<tibyke> firefox --allow-downgrade did the trick but wondering how it could be a downgrade :D
<brainwash> tibyke: which version do you have now?
<tibyke> brainwash, I have 67 now
<tibyke> and let me look up what 16.04 had
<brainwash> probably the same, unless you've installed a newer one manually
<tibyke> it was the same, yes, 67.0-build2
<tibyke> so its strange but now I got it sorted with that --allow-downgrade
<brainwash> strange indeed
<tibyke> I also needed linux-modules-extra to have sound but all ok now :)
<OldSwabbie> I've Checked /Var/Crash and I have found - file - root whoopsie May 29 23:22 _sbin_plymounthd.0.crash .... I've been receiving a message to report every time that I power-up and then after logging into my laptop, I receive this nondescript message to Report or Cancel ... I had something about a month ago with plymounthd and it now is popping up again and I have not updated after the previous fixing ....
<OldSwabbie> I've had to either Report or Cancel since 5/28/19 and as of today 6/4/19, I've Reported Twice ......
<OldSwabbie> Anyone can tell me what this plymounthd service has to deal with ?  I have No experience with this service ....
<brainwash> OldSwabbie: that's the boot splash
<brainwash> which is known to create crash dumps
<brainwash> you could inspect the file, or just delete it
<scootergrisen_> How do i change the language from the terminal when i start a program?
<OldSwabbie> Is that the xubuntu's splash screen with the spinning circle where you can Ctrl-C at that point ? ?
<scootergrisen_> Like LANG=[LL] programname or something like that
<brainwash> OldSwabbie: ctrl-c for?
<brainwash> and yes, it's the spinning thingy when booting up the system
<OldSwabbie> To cancel the report of mounting files ...
<OldSwabbie> Thanks Brainwash for the confirmation ....
<OldSwabbie> Just-in-case for scootergrisen - if you were not aware that LANG=[LL] would be an environment variable setting ....
<brainwash> scootergrisen_: try LANGUAGE=
<scootergrisen_> Says "Locale not supported by C library."
<scootergrisen_> oh wait
<scootergrisen_> Well it sort of work but still says: Locale not supported by C library.
<scootergrisen_> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<OldSwabbie> May everyone have a Good Day and Good weather, if possible ....
<OldSwabbie> Bye for Now ....
<scootergrisen_> oh i used export LANG/LANGUAGE/LC_ALL and messed it out with different languages. So now i set them back to the same language and done set the local not supported error
<xubuntu68w> My sound in Xubuntu 19.04 keeps making a clunking noise after videos and browsing the web.  I fixed it in 14.04 but can't remember what it was...
#xubuntu 2019-06-05
<mx23> hi
<mx23> good N. i need help
<mx23> I want to record a Windows USB ISO in GTP, I can't find as
<mx23> :(
<guiverc> mx23, we support Xubuntu here, not windows, and I don't know what you mean with GTP
<mx23> MBR (Master Boot Record) or the GPT to create partitions on your hard drive. The GPT partition scheme is more modern and is required for system startup
<guiverc> that's clearer, but you said GTP (not GPT). The MBR is the first 512 bytes of disk so easy; GPT generally refers to GUID partition table which can be many locations; often last 33 sectors (gpt header anyway) and a PMBR at the start of disk
<mx23> sorry MR
<mx23> I want to record a USB that works with GPT partitions; sorry mi bad english
<guiverc> mx23, sorry i can't help, but I note `UEFI booting does not involve any "boot" flag, booting relies solely on the boot entries in NVRAM.`  ie. some of info appears to be stored on an actual machine, not drive/usb  (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning#Master_Boot_Record_(partition_table)
<mx23> Thank you very much Sir
<xubuntu59w> using plank, when I open panel preferences, it appears as an open app in plank, but when I close panel preferences, it still appears as an open app, even though, I've closed the panel preferences, is there a fix for this?
<tibyke> what is the proper way to upgrade xenial version to bionic from an external repository (percona). I still have xenial version but repo already updated to bionic.
<pmjdebruijn> you may want to eloborate
<pmjdebruijn> presumably you have a server on 16.04 that uses the percona ppa? and you want to do-release-upgrade that to 18.04 ?
<tibyke> its already upgraded to bionic, all fine.
<pmjdebruijn> ok? then what's the issue?
<tibyke> the percona.list was also upgraded (by percona-release binary)
<pmjdebruijn> that seems what you want, no?
<tibyke> https://pastebin.com/7SgcrY7A
<tibyke> this
<pmjdebruijn> that's a broken ppa is my guess
<pmjdebruijn> because version 5.7.26-29-1.xenial is higher than 5.7.26-29-1.bionic
<pmjdebruijn> if you remove the packages, and then apt-get update, and then apt-get install them again, it should be fine after that
<pmjdebruijn> do make sure to backup any data/configs
<tibyke> mkay, let me try it, thanks
<tibyke> I thought there was an easier way :)
<pmjdebruijn> but this is why I avoid PPAs like the plague on production machines
<pmjdebruijn> tibyke: this is an error on the PPAs maintainers part
<tibyke> yes, sure
<tibyke> okay, it did the trick, thank you
<tibyke> I still have some *xenial packages though. should I worry or just live with it?
<pmjdebruijn> totally depend on what they are
<pmjdebruijn> run ubuntu-support-status
<qwebirc65069> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<qwebirc65069> I have trouble verifying ISO
<qwebirc65069> I am trying to get key, but I get this message:  keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<qwebirc65069> hello, just to check if I am still online
<diogenes_> !patience | qwebirc65069
<ubottu> qwebirc65069: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<qwebirc65069> I see ok
<qwebirc65069> By the way that error message "gpg: keyserver timed out" "gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error" I think I got that same message a couple of year ago as well.
<qwebirc65069> It seems it's like that every time when I try to do this "gpg --keyid-format long --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0x46181433FBB75451 0xD94AA3F0EFE21092"
<friendlyGoat> is there a way i could go about making it so the quick black before my login prompt appears where its the login in a text only mode format, isnt there? i want it to go straight to gui without stopping there for a second
<an3223> @friendlyGoat if you're talking about the scrolling text at boot, that
<an3223> sorry didn't finish typing, hold up
#xubuntu 2019-06-06
<an3223> that can be disabled by adding "quiet" to the kernel parameters. grub-customizer is a nice graphical tool for this kind of stuff. install it if you don't have it, open it up, go to general and add the word "quiet" to kernel parameters
<an3223> make sure there are spaces before/after the word "quiet"
<an3223> and don't forget to go to File > Install to MBR before you close. i'm not responsible for any fires or explosions that happen as a result of this.
<an3223> and save before installing to MBR
<Thr0r> Power management Ubuntu Studio 19,04: There are only 3 options in "Lid closed" - Switch off display, Suspend, Lock Screen. I want a "Do nothing". So when I close the lid of laptop it acts like before and I don't have to login again or anything. I put my laptop away and use a wireless keybord, mouse and a TV as monitor (HDMI). Is this a request/Requirement I have to file somewhere? This option was available in Win7.
<diogenes_> Thr0r, what power manager version?
<Thr0r> diogenes_:  Well it does not tell the version really but it's a newly installed Ubuntu Studio 19,04
<Thr0r> And it's on a Asus Z53X laptop
<diogenes_> Thr0r, V
<diogenes_> xfce4-power-manager --version
<diogenes_> in terminal ^
<Thr0r> Xfce Power Manager 1.6.1
<diogenes_> 1.4.4 has "do nothing" option.
<Thr0r> Ok - So why is it "downgraded" in Studio 19,04? and can I install 1.4.4 separately without consequences? ..on top?
<diogenes_> Thr0r, you need to file a bug but as a temporary workaround you have 2 options: 1) use a different power manager 2) try logind.conf and ignorelidaction.
<Thr0r> ok - thanks. Don't understand why I have to file a bug but... - I just told you - but one must follow procedures I guess. Thanks
<Thr0r> diogenes_: Power Manager 1.4.4 does not have "do nothing"
<diogenes_> Thr0r, http://i.imgur.com/wFZQ7Va.png
<diogenes_> and you file a bug report whenever something doesn't work or something is missing a feature.
<Thr0r> I am talking about "Lid closed" actions - your link does not show that....(?)
<diogenes_> oh yes, sorry, lid closed is lacking a lot of stuff even simple shutdown that's why you got the same 2 options that i already stated above + file a bug, i already did file a bug long time ago to add shutdown to the lid actions but i guess it will never happen so i just did some tweaks with logind.conf.
<Thr0r> The link you pasted is not useful - I'm talking about "lid closed" actions - That does not show in your link..
<Thr0r> Did you just close down my IRC session so I lost all of my notes?
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> oh yes, sorry, lid closed is lacking a lot of stuff even simple shutdown that's why you got the same 2 options that i already stated above + file a bug, i already did file a bug long time ago to add shutdown to the lid actions but i guess it will never happen so i just did some tweaks with logind.conf.
<Thr0r> diogenes_: In saying  "oh yes, sorry" Does that mean you closed my IRC session so I lost all my notes?
<diogenes_> Thr0r, lol i am not a moderator so i can't close anyone's connection.
<Thr0r> diogenes_: Ok - But this is the official support channel for Xubuntu? ..
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> Thr0r, but keep in mind, if you decide to file a bug then don't do it in xubuntu but here: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi
<Thr0r> Ok - at the same time I got the link from you The whole IRC session broke down and I lost all conversations I had with other's...
<diogenes_> that happens
<xubuntu51w> why doesn't someone see that you CAN NOT MAKE A LEFT HANDED MOUSE!!!!  in  19.04
<diogenes_> xubuntu51w, file a bug.
<xubuntu51w> tried to...........don't know how.......out
<diogenes_> xubuntu51w, here: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/enter_bug.cgi
<xubuntu51w> THANKS dio, very frustrating
<diogenes_> why?
<xubuntu083> Hi Need help with email.
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu083> Hi Diogenes! You have helped me more than once before. Now I may be in deep doo doo. My yahoo email is blank. I can tell you the whole story, but I have been told I have been hacked and there is nothing I can do. 19 years of stuff gone.
<xubuntu083> I am happy to elaborate.
<diogenes_> go ahead
<xubuntu083> I login via the yahoo mail address. Yahoo mail and AT&T  were once linked, but supposedly no more. Once in a while when I enter my yahoo user name, it takes me to the
<xubuntu083> AT&T login screen. Then, I would need to clear cache and cookies and after that, I would enter my yahoo I. D. and it would take me to yahoo password screen.
<xubuntu083> Now, it ALWAYS takes me to the AT&T login screen. So I login using the AT&T screen. I needed to set a new password, and now it takes me to a yahoo email that is blank. No messages, not calendar, nothing.
<xubuntu083> I tried customer service with AT&T (since I could find no phone number for yahoo) and they messed around a bit. On tech support person sent me to (alledgedly) ADV computer support.
<xubuntu083> They wanted to get into my computer, which more or less did not work. They also wanted much $$ to fix. They say there is a whole mess
<xubuntu083>  of security warnings connected to my yahoo account, and that is what is keeping me from getting from the yahoo I. D. screen to the yahoo password
<xubuntu083> screen, and instead sending me to the AT&T login screen. I am rather worried as so much is tied to that yahoo account (fortunately, not much in the way of banking).
<xubuntu083> I am told the security warnings are because I was hacked and there is nothing I can do to recover the old messages, calendar and cetera.
<xubuntu083> How can I verify or fix, if possble?
<diogenes_> xubuntu083, try this: https://www.avast.com/hackcheck
<xubuntu932> Sorry Diogenes. An error caused me to leave. I am back. The hack check says it has been 2 years since there was a password leaked. I have changed password since then.
<xubuntu932> I guess since I am not terribly well versed in all the possibilities and the ways of (POP3  ? ) email, I do not even know where I stand.
<xubuntu932> I am quite worried.
<xubuntu932> Sorry, this is not a question. Does anyone know about what I might do next?
<diogenes_> xubuntu932, try to send an email from a different account to this one and see if you receive it.
<xubuntu932> Good idea!
<xubuntu932> Please stand by.
<diogenes_> ok
<brainwash> wrong channel
<xubuntu932> Not recieved yet. Sometimes yahoo can be slow.
<xubuntu932> .
<panic8> hello
<panic8> oh oh. during 19.04 installation: grub-install error efibootmgr failed to register the boot entry: i/o error
<DarkTrick> hello
<DarkTrick> I'm trying to find the core dumps on my ubuntu 18
<DarkTrick> I run a user program, that throws a segmentation fault ( "core dumped" )
<DarkTrick> I expected the dumps in /var/crash, but they are not there
#xubuntu 2019-06-07
<craigbass76> I just got an ergonomic mouse, and it's left-handed. I'm a lefty, so that's fine. But, the buttons are backwards. I'm used to just using a righty mouse, and don't ever switch the buttons. Is there a way to switch them for THIS mouse, but not any of the others that I plug in? Maybe based on the 1bcf:0053 number I see when I run lsusb?
<Mdlpe> Hi, I installed Xubuntu disco, I try to save or export my original panel, but I can not.
<Mdlpe> https://postimg.cc/JDDMNprQ
<gnrp> Mdlpe: What means you "can not"?
<Mdlpe> gnrp: i can't save the current settings.
<Mdlpe> by default, the panel is on the left, and I want to save it before I'll make a new one
<diogenes_> malcopy .config/xfce4 somewhere.
<qwebirc11435> hello, I have following problem: 1. grub boots into a black screen 2. I turn the computer manually off 3. Turn machine back on --> this time, instead of booting the OS, grub menu shows up with a countdown of 30 sec 4. I push enter and OS loads as expected the first time. What am I missing?
<diogenes_> qwebirc11435, it happens on reboot only or on every boot?
<qwebirc11435> Hi diogenes_, thanks for replying. It happens every time.
<diogenes_> qwebirc11435, and after what change/event/installation/upgrade this issue started to occur?
<qwebirc11435> I really don't know. I remember it working just fine until I started noticing that. It must have been after a regular update. It was nothing specific. I have Xubuntu 18.04...
<diogenes_> qwebirc11435, try: systemctl disable plymouthd
<qwebirc11435> you mean, on the terminal, and then reboot?
<diogenes_> yes
<qwebirc11435> doesn't plymouth show the splash screen? Will the splash screen be gone?
<diogenes_> first let's see if that fixes the problem.
<qwebirc11435> only thing: if I restart, I w
<qwebirc11435> ont have the same username on this chat, I suppose...
<qwebirc11435> I'll save the name for reference...
<diogenes_> doesn't matter.
<qwebirc11435> alright, see u later
<qwebirc11435> diogenes_ I get the following error: "Failed to disable unit: Unit file plymouthd.service does not exist."
<diogenes_> then: systemctl disable plymouth
<qwebirc33476> @diogenes_ I, prev. qwebirc11435, the command had no effect...
<diogenes_> qwebirc33476, then it's something else, you can put plymouth back: systemctl enable plymouth
<diogenes_> and now gtg, see you later.
<R2SAAB> Живые есть?😉
<diogenes_> ny
<hans_> think i found a bug, underscores in VSCode's terminal is invisible in Xubuntu 18.04, screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/8onOawY.png
<hans_> probably an Xubuntu-theme-bug rather than a VSCode bug, but i'm not 100% sure on that
<hans_> (one thing i can say for certain is that i can't reproduce it on VSCode running on windows 7 x64 SP1)
<brainwash> hans_: try another theme, try another font
<hans_> brainwash, happens in both Adwaita and Adwaita-dark, what else should i check
<brainwash> hans_: adwaita is the Gnome theme though
<brainwash> hans_: you should should check pretty much everything
<brainwash> themes, fonts, vscode settings
<DarkTrick> Hello, I'm searching core dumps from a user program.
<DarkTrick> I have climit -c unlimited, but there all files have only 0 bytes. Is there a trick?
#xubuntu 2019-06-08
<R2SAAB> Hi. 😊
<xubuntu56d> HELLO i need a help where can i find sha256 of xubuntu iso ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu56d, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<diogenes_> or any other release: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<NGRhodes> I've been googling with no luck - running Xubuntu 18.04 clean install. I am getting a blank tty on screen blank, I tried various fixes, no luck, I get the same issue with 19.04 live.
<NGRhodes> screen lock, not screen blank.
<diogenes_> NGRhodes, light-locker or xscreensaver.
<NGRhodes> light-locker
<diogenes_> try xscreensaver.
<NGRhodes> diogenes_, argh, too many Gnome dependancies :/
<diogenes_> NGRhodes, then xlockmore-gl
#xubuntu 2019-06-09
<DarkTrick> Hello, I'm searching core dumps from a user program.
<DarkTrick> I have climit -c unlimited, but there all files have only 0 bytes. Is there a trick
<xubuntu14d> hello everyone ! can someone help out with setting up an account for someone
<guiverc> xubuntu14d, sorry I'm not using xubuntu currently; but https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/user-management.html.en cam ne helpful if using commands, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto if using gui,  or https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/user-add.html.en
<coconut> Hi. How is the dock called under xubuntu/xfce?
<coconut> Also called "plank" ?
<pikapika> Which one? The one with the menu or the one with the shortcut icons?
<coconut> I only know the one with short cut icons, i think.
<diogenes_> coconut, that's not the dock that's just xfce panel in the dock mode.
<diogenes_> yes you can make xfce panel like dock style.
<M_aD> afaik there's not even a second panel anymore.
<coconut> M_aD what was the second dock called, plank?
<intensity> I want to use gprename to massive rename several directories in an external HDD. Thunar recognizes the external HDD, but gprename not. What can I so to solve this?
<xubuntu50w> I am having an issue logging into xubuntu. It's giving me a login loop issue. When I put my password in it just keeps taking back to the loging screen.
<xubuntu36w> Hello I am using Xubuntu. I am having an issue logging into the desktop. It keeps looping back to the login screen after I put my password in.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu36w: Who owns ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' files ?
<Bashing-om> xubuntu36w: System crash .. back up now .. did you give a result of .ICEauthority, .Xauthority ?
<JoshuaD> Can you recommend an alternative to catfish for a GUI disk search program?  Xubuntu 18.04.2
<xubuntu36w> It is telling me no .Xauthority installed
<xubuntu36w> .Xauthority command not found
<Bashing-om> xubuntu36w: ls -al .Xauthority
<Bashing-om> -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 54 Jun  9 18:03 .Xauthority ... jave you yet to boot to a GUI ?
<xubuntu36w> Not sure what you mean.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu36w: If you have never activated the GUI in this install the file will not have been created, else It should exost to give "YOU" access to the desktop.
<Bashing-om> exist*
<xubuntu36w> Yes I was able to boot into it the desktop. I did an update a week ago. Yesterday is when the problem started to happen.
<ahi2> xubuntu36w: go to the terminal and type ls -al
<ahi2> look for file called .Xauthority
<Thr0r> Hi. Why can't I install Asunder cd ripper on xubuntu 18.04.02? I'ts not i "software"..
<ahi2> install it from the terminal with apt install
<Thr0r> And why is that it is not in "sowftware"? What would be the full command apt install command?
<Bashing-om> !info asunder bionic | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: asunder (source: asunder): graphical audio CD ripper and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-1 (bionic), package size 132 kB, installed size 830 kB
<ahi2> apt install asunder
<xubuntu36w> (ahi2 i) I type in ls -al i do not see a file called .Xauthority.
#xubuntu 2020-06-01
<alexandros_c> good day is the update for 18.04 to 20.04 out?
<Bashing-om> alexandros_c: Last I was aware the .1 is to be released Jul23.
<alexandros_c> thanks for responding, so no upgrade path from 18.04 to 20.04 as yet?
<Bashing-om> alexandros_c: There is a means if you are in a hurry - yes .
<alexandros_c> no I am not in a hurry just checking
<alexandros_c> once again, thanks Bashing-om for asking my questions
<Bashing-om> alexandros_c: Be aware that untill the .1 release that 20.04 remains under the development umbrella. There is a command to effect that release upgrade.
<alexandros_c> just out of curiosity, what is it?
<Bashing-om> alexandros_c: Once your system is fully updated - PPAs reverted ( graphic's driver) then ' sudo do-release-upgrade -d ' .
<alexandros_c> it did that and it said no updates available
<Bashing-om> alexandros_c: Terminal command ' grep -i ^prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' returns what ?
<alexandros_c> I am not at that machine atm
<alexandros_c> I will try it when I git access to that machine
<alexandros_c> *get
<Bashing-om> alexandros_c: ack - no hurry :P
<alexandros_c> lol
<xu-help23w> Hey, I am having trouble establishing an initial wifi connection on my new xubuntu system.
<diogenes_> xu-help23w, initial?
<xu-help23w> Yes, my first connection to a wireless network
<diogenes_> xu-help23w, details
<xu-help23w> I am selecting the Icon in the taskbar and I have only a few avaliable options: VPN Connections, Enable Networking (checked) and Edit Connections
<xu-help23w> The unselected ones are Ethernet network, and connection information
<diogenes_> xu-help23w, can you connect with cable?
<xu-help23w> No, I dont have a space ethernet cable
<xu-help23w> No, I dont have a space ethernet cable
<diogenes_> xu-help23w,  try with phone tethering.
<juno> run dmesg and look for detection of your wifi card
<xu-help23w> I should mention that I am dual booting
<xu-help23w> so that may effect tethering
<diogenes_> xu-help23w, it won't affect anything.
<xu-help23w> What should I look for when running dmesg
<diogenes_> it would be almost impossible to fix your issue if you don't get internet on that PC.
<xu-help23w> After enabling tethering, where should I look to check for connections?
<diogenes_> it should be via usb cable just open firefox.
<juno> something like 'dmesg | grep -i wifi' or 'dmesg | grep -i wlan'
<xu-help23w> No matches
<xu-help23w> Should I try a different linux distro?
<juno> from the options you listed in the applet it sounds like the wifi isn't enabled at the hardware level
<juno> or its just a complete driver failure which wouldn't be too surprising
<juno> but i would expect to see that in dmesg
<juno> do you know the chipset of your card?
<xu-help23w> I do not, is there a way to get this hardware info?
<juno> try lspci
<juno> maybe slpci -knn
<juno> lspci -knn
<juno> sorry
<xu-help23w> Yeah, quick hardware test says processing is fine
<juno> need to find the chipset
<juno> so, lspci | grep -i broadcom
<juno> same for intel
<xu-help23w> just lspci?
<xu-help23w> no flags/
<juno> try lspci | grep -i wireless too
<xu-help23w> it lists my network controller
<xu-help23w> PCIe Wireless network adapter
<juno> ah good
<juno> so anything in 'dmesg | grep -i pcie'
<xu-help23w> ACPI FAST deckares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so dsiable it
<xu-help23w> FADT*
<xu-help23w> and it lists pcieports
<juno> you might try: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-hardware-check.html
<xu-help23w> From the looks of it I have a supported wireless card
<xu-help23w> (reltec PCI)
<xu-help23w> I think the network drivers may be the issue.
<xu-help23w> They may not be dysfunctional, but they were designed for windows machines.
<juno> does 'dmesg | grep -i reltec' show any errors
<juno> sorry i meant realtek
<xu-help23w> I dont see any errors, just memory addresses, and driver information
<xu-help23w> ``ums-realtek 1-9:1.0: USB Mass sotrage device detected``
<juno> at this point I would follow this advice: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting-device-drivers.html.en
<xu-help23w> Is there a way to check if your driver is designed for a particular operating system?
<xu-help23w> Maybe I should use the NDISwrapper?
<juno> without knowing the exact chipset, I don't know
<juno> but if it's designed for windows, you're probably SOL with that card
<xu-help23w> SOL?
<juno> it probably won't work if it's windows-specific
<xu-help23w> So say I have the chipset, how can I tell if my driver is Windows-Specific?
<xu-help23w> chipset information*
<juno> check this list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<xu-help23w> Realtec support pci and usb
<xu-help23w> supports*
<juno> chipsets: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<xu-help23w> What if my chipset is not stated in the By Card Section?
<juno> at this point I'd throw up my hands and go buy a cheap tp-link usb card :)
<juno> sorry I can't be of further help
<Previous> @juno
<Previous> sorry, my broadband disconnected
<Previous> What should I do given that my chipset is not listed on wifidocs
<juno> at this point I'd throw up my hands and go buy a cheap tp-link usb card :)
<juno> sorry I can't be of further help
<Previous> Thanks for your time
<Previous> :)
<xubuntu22i> hello
<xubuntu22i> is there HexChat like linux mint?
#xubuntu 2020-06-02
<xu-help79w> Hi, I have a question, how can I create a request for xubuntu to come with a default setting? I have a tearing problem with Intel which is very easy to solve by creating the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf file and writing the configuration. But is it possible to make this setting come by default in the following xubuntu updates?
<xu-help49w> hi, i'm a beginner, i can learn how to save data after the session.
<juno> what sort of 'session'?
<xu-help49w> changes
<juno> window manager changes?
<juno> not sure I understand the question
<xu-help49w> sorry, i,m from Russia.(
<juno> no need to be sorry :) I will need more information to understand the question
<juno> do you mean to save the open applications and window positions when you log out?
<xu-help49w> after turning off the computer, data is not saved
<juno> look under "Session and Startup" in settings
<juno> option to save your session
<xu-help49w> thank yo so much'=D
<juno> no problem
<bruh> hi. how can I update my display driver? it is an intel hd graphics
<well_laid_lawn> bruh: that driver will be in the kernel
<bruh> ok
<bruh> so i cannot update it, right?
<bruh> '=(
<well_laid_lawn> what is the reason yyou have for thinking it needs updating?
#xubuntu 2020-06-03
<Guest_71> Umm; Ok. Newbie here. A Law & Politics Activist, I am; dedicated to promoting open-source & free software; But im seriously dysfunctional in maintaining my xubuntu system; & would apprexciate some help doing what i think should be a really simple Re-Install or Up-Date to my system here.
<Guest_71> My name is Charles Stewart; & i am in Coleman Texas.
<Guest_71> When any of ya-all might get around to it; no big rush or anything here.
<Guest_71> Maybe i should explain a few details.
<Guest_71> I downloaded the current version of xubuntu, & extracted the files in the directory it downloaded to; but when i re-boot, my ststem is still not up-dated.
<Guest_71> Umm; really, my entire system is buggy; & i believe i need to do a complete re-install. I believe i should back-up all of my files; & copy a fersh version of xubuntu to a flash drive; & them just do a complete re-install.
<Guest_71> Is there any-one here who might be able to help walk me thru this?
<juno> i would direct you to a website that details the process
<juno> for instance https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<juno> it's very straightforward .. once you make your iso stick its mostly a matter ok click OK a bunch of times
<Guest_71> Thanks Juno; I am proceeding as you have directed; will take some time here; but will communicate back on how progress is coming along.
<juno> another option is to upgrade-in-place for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_18.04_LTS_or_19.10
<juno> I would still backup your stuff though
<Guest_71> Right. And i see the "up-grade in place" option requires a fully up-dated older-version to work from. My system is so buggy that i believe it would vbe better to do it from a stick.
<Guest_71> And the question i was working on, is 20.04 the best version to re-install?
<juno> I would go to the latest, yes .. 20.04
<juno> as long as your machine is not 32-bit
<Guest_71> Right; all three of my laptops are 64-bit.
<djtravz> Hello, I need to reformat my drive to MBR. If I made a backup of my partition with gnome-disk-utility, would I be able to restore that image once I switch partition tables?
<djtravz> im going to try other troubleshooting steps before switching partition tables, i guess
<Mark19> Hey! Since I upgrade to 20.04 I'm not able to suspend my laptop. It basically crashes. I did tried everything to look for what's going on but I didn't found answer. I only get an error message sometimes and it says like "Task refuse to suspend". I'm kinda of noob at this so I came for help. Thanks.
<Gwalenn> Hi, i have a bug with Xubuntu 20, to launch program at startup. Sometimes it lauchs it sometimes not
<xu-help22w> hallo ist deutsch angesagt:-)
<diogenes_> Gwalenn, details
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: at first I used parameter/session&start for launching guake. Works sometimes, sometimes not
<Gwalenn> second attempt I made a link an move it into ~/.config/autostart : not launch
<diogenes_> Gwalenn, go to session and startup > applications autostart > add, type the command and give it like 10 seconds delay.
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: I did not see a dealy option
<Gwalenn> **delay
<diogenes_> Gwalenn, add the command like thin: sh -c "sleep 15; guake"
<diogenes_> this*
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: I try
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: not work
<Gwalenn> oups, yes works
<Gwalenn> I come back
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: launch but after a minute
<diogenes_> Gwalenn, we put 15 sec delay, you can put 5 and see if works.
<diogenes_> sleep 5;
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: I put 1 in parameters, but always needs something like 90s to launch
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: this is not a big deal, but it is a bug
<xu-help22w> i have bad karma, my ex boyfriend was admin, how do i end it
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: every time I began a new session I get a pop-up windows tell me I have a software problem but nothing else
<diogenes_> Gwalenn, is it upgrade? or fresh install?
<xu-help22w> can someone help me please
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, ask
<Gwalenn> no fresh install
<xu-help22w> i want admin rights what should i do
<diogenes_> Gwalenn, where is the comma?
<xu-help22w> so far only been user
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, what admin rights?
<xu-help22w> xubuntu
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, what you wanna do?
<xu-help22w> install win 7 as sacond
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, don't do that.
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: ?
<xu-help22w> why not? i need win 7 to make tax declaration
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, because the recommended way is to install win firts and linux second, otherwise it requires knowledge to install win second.
<xu-help22w>  german general finanzial office work only with windows
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: I try this in guake.desktop : adding quake-Autostart-Delay in my Guake.Desktop files, but do the same thing
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, is that an exe program?
<diogenes_> Gwalenn, no clue i never used guake.
<xu-help22w> i try to do it via usb
<diogenes_> xu-help22w,  i mean why you can't do taxes on linux.
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: it is not only a problem with guake
<xu-help22w> The tax return is made once a year and transferred to the tax office. now i am doing it for the first time with xubuntu and i cannot log in. this is only possible with windows computers
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, what error do you get when you try to login?
<Gwalenn> diogenes_: anyway, i came back to standard without delay and works. It stays as this. Thanks
<xu-help22w> I need five different encryption keys to identify myself. Only then can I transfer my data, so it is easier to install win 7
<xu-help22w> I wanted to do that somehow, now I have to
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, you don't need administration password to install win.
<xu-help22w> nice:-) and what shell i do
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, do you have usb with win?
<xu-help22w> formated and unetbootin-windows-677.exe
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, you need a windows iso.
<xu-help22w> is downloaded on laptop
<diogenes_> xu-help22w, this is how you do it https://itsfoss.com/bootable-windows-usb-linux/
<diogenes_> after that you create some free space on HHD and that's it.
<diogenes_> i need to go niw, good luck.
<v1adimir> not tested yet, some new bootable-USB tool: https://www.ventoy.net/en/
<v1adimir> (although nothing beats the good ol' Rufus. :))
<v1adimir> WHOA, since *when* did Etcher get to be +100MB :o https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<v1adimir> ??
<coconut> Hi. I bought myself an new thinkpad with uhd screen. Booted xubunt 20.04 with an usb, but anything on the screen is way to small with it. Anything i can do about that?
<v1adimir> coconut: yeah, on Windows for example there's "Scale and layout", however on *nix this can be a pain!..:) https://ibb.co/ymzTs50
<v1adimir> perhaps there's an answer in a query like this, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=xubuntu+equivalent+of+windows+graphics+scale+and+layout
<v1adimir> *with xorg: 1) https://askubuntu.com/questions/472262/adapt-ubuntu-to-a-high-dpi-resolution-screen && 2) https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7734
<well_laid_lawn> he left
<v1adimir> jesus.
<v1adimir> .. I swear I had checked. :/
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<v1adimir> ^^ right, yes! I did. xD
<v1adimir> hm
<well_laid_lawn> I use the tab key to check
<v1adimir> (ugh, that first line - he was still around. pfft. :))
<v1adimir> plus, I have a script.. wonder why it didn't trigger. :f
<RoadRunner> Problems with creation of persistent live usb drives.  Tried with mkusb; the usb drive produced boots win comps but not a dual boot win/xubuntu comp. Tried with diogenes_ instructions from here: http://dpaste.com/2KV47GY and got these errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YG29Pr2XQz/ help?
<n-iCe> hi
<Celso> hello
#xubuntu 2020-06-04
<poleke> What is the differens beween Back in Time and Timeshift and wich one is the best? Any experience on xubuntu 20.04?
<Gaius> Hi people, I have a random question that may not be xubuntu specific, but since I'm using the os and have always gotten very helpful responses in this chat, I'll ask in the chance that someone knows the answer off the top of their head and can spare a minute to type it, and I understand if nobody feels like answering. I googled it but didn't see
<Gaius> the exact answer I was looking for.   I was just transferring a bunch of mp3s to my android phone via usb, a lot of files, over a gb.  The transfer made it to 99% just fine, but an error message came up for the last file.  I stupidly clicked retry, and the file manager froze.  I unplugged my phone and was able to restart the system, so it wasn't a
<Gaius> full crash. I looked on my phone, and sure enough it looks like 99% of the files copied fine, play fine etc.  Unfortunately, in a moment of stupidity i didn't take note of which exact file caused the error, and I'm worried that if the media player on my phone tries to play the half copied corrupted file it will crash.  So my question is, which log
<Gaius> file would contain file transfer/error info so I can see which file caused the error, and delete it from my phone?Tldr: Where are file transfer error logs stored?
<Hamilton> Why UI freezes when I want to move a large file from a linux drive to a NTFS one (dual boot)? This happens both for mv in CLI and thunar
<xu-help66w> Hello,
<xu-help66w> I am not very technically knowledgeable.  I have just instlalled 20.04 in an older Dell Inspiron laptop.  I can't seem to get audio -- speakers are not on mute, volume is turned up.  Any help would be appreciate.d
<diogenes_> xu-help66w, look in pavucontrol.
<xu-help66w> Thanks for the reply, but I don't know what/where is pavucontrol, sorry.
<diogenes_> xu-help66w, open menu and type: pavucontrol
<xu-help66w> I did that & a window opened for input & output devices.  Already did that earlier via clicking on mouse icon & hunting around & got to same window.  Volume settings seem right.  Not sure what's wrong.
<diogenes_> xu-help66w, look in configuration tab.
<xu-help66w> Sorry for being so ignorant.  Where is the configuration tab?
<diogenes_> xu-help66w, https://i.imgur.com/EU8cKTU.png
<xu-help66w> Thanks.  Went there & only one from profile was available, to which it was already set:  analogue stereo input???.  I clicked on "analogue stereo output (unplugged)(unavailable)", & for some reason, now have audio.  I don't understand why if unavailable, but it worked.  Thanks for your patience.
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<xu-help66w> Just for my future info, the window that opens upon clicking on the mouse icon in upper left corner -- what is that called?
<diogenes_> menu - whiskermenu.
<xu-help66w> Thanks again.  Before I came to this forum, I already had gone to the volume control window that you led me to, & checked all tabs.  However, I didn't try to change "profile" to a device that it said was unavailable.  Thank you again.
<xu-help66w> Linux is not for people like me without any tech education.  I've been using for several years, because when I don't have problems, it's much better than Windows.
<diogenes_> xu-help66w, linux is for everyone, several years ago it was only for advanced user, now even my granny runs linux.
<xu-help66w> Well, your granny has you for hands on help...  And she's probably more tech savvy than I.
<diogenes_> :) i only put 2 big buttons on her desktop, red and green and she only has to remember what happens when you click one and the other and she's never touched a PC until 70 yo.
<xu-help66w> One more question.  After 5 minutes of non-usage, my screen goes "to sleep"(?) which I want.  BUT, when I wake, I have to log in again.  I can't find the setting to stop this.  Can you help?
<diogenes_> xu-help66w, look in xfce4-screensaver
<xu-help66w> "Lock screen with screensaver"  Is that the button that should be off?
<diogenes_> yes
<xu-help66w> Thanks.
<glat-agent643> Hello. I am selling cheap GNU/Linux licenses. $89 today!
<glat-agent643> [still active here]
<genii> @comment 80011 "Selling GNU licenses" spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<glat-agent643> @comment help
<glat-agent643> @help comment
<genii> glat-agent643: Yes, I only removed you, did not ban you ... yet
<glat-agent643> Unfortunately, some of our agents were banned from freenode.
<genii> Deservedly, I imagine.
<glat-agent643> I am still selling cheap GNU/Linux licenses. $89 today!
<juno> good riddance
#xubuntu 2020-06-05
<Celso> https://imgur.com/ft3TDGz.png
<n-iCe> hi
<xu-help0w> Hi. I'm new to the whole linux thing. Trying to install xubuntu on an older netbook.  Is this the place to get help with install problems?
<Serpiko> hi good morning I have a problem when starting xubuntu I have a black screen with an arrow and I have to enter the terminal with CTRL + ALT + F1 to log in and start it with sudo service lightdm restart or Startx, how can I solve it ???
<carlo2004> hi good morning I have a problem when starting xubuntu I have a black screen with an arrow and I have to enter the terminal with CTRL + ALT + F1 to log in and start it with sudo service lightdm restart or Startx, how can I solve it ???
<xu-irc30w> Hi everyone, I would greatly appreciate your help on this problem: I wrote a bash script. It runs perfectly fine when I manually execute it, however it doesn't work when it is executed through cron. The script in question has several functions and throug log analysis I can tell it only executes the first function. I already checked my PATH
<xu-irc30w> variable. Any ideas why cron only executes the first function of the script?
<xu-irc30w> :')
<brainwash> xu-irc30w: you could redirect the error output to a file
<xu-irc30w> That's a starting point. Wait a second ...
<xu-irc30w> Here's the thing: Function 1 out of 5 was executed without any erros. The subsequent function is simply not called / executed. Any idea how I might figure out why it isn't executed? I already checked that i dont have any typos in it ;-)
<brainwash> give us an error message =S
<brainwash> otherwise, you should ask in #bash
<xu-irc30w> I would love to. But the script doesn't even return any information =L  I will go to #bash. Thank's!
<koala__> -
<his> Hello I got a bug with python install. Can someone help me please ?
<well_laid_lawn> his: what's the error ?
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2ZgxmHKtGz/
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3h69HvWXX8/      https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/34j6X5QQq4/
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use pip but from the error it seems to need the database updated
<his>  sudo apt-get install python-pip python3-pip      python3 -m pip install --user --upgrade pip      sudo easy_install pip
<his> Some of these did bad things :(
<his> It all started with unable to update with  pip ... and trying to fix it.
<well_laid_lawn> maybe try #python ...
<well_laid_lawn> I hust se the pacage manager
<well_laid_lawn> I ust se the pacage manager
<his> i'm mixing and matching python elements in the repos with ones outside of it
<his> It seems to be the problem
<well_laid_lawn> mixing sources is never good imo
<his> Can i fix it ?
<well_laid_lawn> more than liekly yes
<his> Can you help me to do it please?
<well_laid_lawn> I have no experience with pip and the errors you have - if no one else here can help I would try #pyython
<well_laid_lawn> s/yy/y/
#xubuntu 2020-06-06
<coconut> When i multiboot two or more distro's, would they be able to share the same swap partition?
<coconut> I have 32GB ram.
<well_laid_lawn> coconut: sure
<coconut> well_laid_lawn, ok so they do not interfere when i would reboot and start another distro from another partition?
<guiverc> coconut, one can only run at a time, and you cannot hibernate a system to use the other (the other will overwrite the hibernated system's memory which will be in swap)  (I've not shared an encrypted swap though so can't speak to that)
<coconut> guiverc, so the swap gets deleted every reboot?
<guiverc> i don't think it's deleted... more considered unused at boot time (thus booted os will use swap found)
<coconut> i see
<coconut> thank you guiverc
<guiverc> coconut, actually this system uses encrypted swap; shared between 18.04 & gorilla/20.10
<coconut> guiverc, sounds like i want to know how much space i would need for just swap in a file under /.
<guiverc> how much swap varies on your actual end-use case.. if you hibernate, you need enough for any hibernate.used + memory.used (most users wouldn't use all of 32gb I suspect very often). if you don't hibernate, you likely won't need much with all your ram (i'd lower swappiness anyway to reduce use unless your needs need ram)
<guiverc> (lower swappiness comment gives wrong impression, I'd leave it standard & monitor, then consider if it needed to be lowered.. changing when/if necessary)
<coconut> guiverc, laptop is just new, so i don't know whether i would hybernate... need some use case for this new thinkpad first. :)
<coconut> (it is not a super fast laptop, so hybernation might be slow)
<guiverc> coconut, hibernate is a system that allows you to save system state (memory) to disk/ssd to turn off, using less power than suspend (suspend is quick), speed of box isn't important with hibernate - but not everyone uses it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<coconut> i will probably most likely want to suspend
 * coconut is waiting on a new ssd to arrive
<miu5> Hi, does anyone know where passwords and keys are stored in Xubuntu?  Is it gnome-keyring?
<diogenes_> miu5, yes.
<miu5> diogenes_, thanks.  Why does Xubuntu use a gnome application as a keyring ?  why doesnt it have its own?  just curious
<diogenes_> miu5, it's not Xubuntu but it's Xfce doesn't have it's own.
<Celso> Good afternoon!
<diogenes_> hello.
<kitster> hi my xubuntu os is not able to boot and it's on grub mode. have tried some online advice but can't work. can someone help?
<diogenes_> kitster, tell us the full story.
<kitster> i installed xubuntu 20.04 on my MacBook air and it was working fine. then my batt went flat and when i restarted it's in the grub command mode
<kitster> went online to look for some solution and i tried a few of them like identifying ls partition to look for the boot file
<kitster> cldnt find a command that could boot up the os
<GLAT-agent1> Hello. I am selling GNU/Linux licenses. Contact me if you want one ($99 for single computer, $49 for each computer if purchasing for 25 or more machines).
<diogenes_> what text do you see on the screen kitster ?
<GLAT-agent1> "Your GNU/Linux copy is not activated"
<diogenes_> GLAT-agent1, nice joke but not now.
<kitster> grub>
<diogenes_> and when you do ls?
<kitster> it shows my partitions like (hd0,gpt2) (hd0,gpt1)
<diogenes_> ls (hd0,gpt2)/
<kitster> ls (hd0,gpt1)/ efi/
<kitster> nothing on gpt2
<kitster> shld i insert the usb that as the os file i first installed
<diogenes_> yes boot live.
<kitster> i kinda tried that but not sure how
<kitster> ls shows the partitions in the usb
<kitster> now i have (hd1,msdos3) (hd1,msdos2) (hd,apple1) (hd,apple2)
<diogenes_> kitster, boot the system from the usb.
<kitster> it can't boot from the usb. when i restart the machine it goes to the grub command again
<kitster> i tried pressing F12 didn't work
<GLAT-agent3> Hello. I am selling GNU/Linux licenses ($99 for single computer, $49 for each computer if purchasing for 25 or more machines).
<diogenes_> kitster, so how did you manage to install?
<kitster> i installed when it was running on mac os
<kitster> let me try using those same steps
<diogenes_> we need to find  (hd0,gptx) which contains your system so do: ls (hd0,gptx) untill you find /boot /etc /home ...
<kitster> yeah i tried that method to look for the /boot/ etc file but to no success. am trying to reinstall from the usb now
<diogenes_> ok
<kitster> am seeing the logo now, hope it'll go well.
<kitster> tks Diogenes for the guidance, reminded me on how i first installed on the machine
<diogenes_> no problem.
<kitster> it's starting again now, cheers!
<diogenes_> good luck!
<zenlinux> Hi all. I have a Dell XPS 13 (9343) that I've done a fresh install of Xubuntu 20.04 onto. If I suspend the laptop by using the Logout/Power dialog, suspend and resume work correctly. However, if I close and open the lid, when it resumes from suspend I can see my screen, move my mouse, but everything on the desktop is frozen (e.g, if I had a
<zenlinux> terminal window open, I can't type into it). My question is how can I make the lid open/close behavior do whatever the Logout/Power dialog action is doing?
<zenlinux> I'm seeing some references to systemd's logind handing lid events, but my /etc/systemd/logind.conf is fully commented out.
<zenlinux> so I *think* lid events are being handled by xfce power manager?
<diogenes_> zenlinux, uncomment HandleLidSwitch=suspend.
<zenlinux> alright, giving that a try - rebooting just to be completely sure the service has restarted...
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> that's not all
<diogenes_> cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml
<diogenes_> mousepad ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml
<diogenes_> somewhere between the lines add:
<diogenes_> <property name="logind-handle-lid-switch" type="bool" value="true"/>
<diogenes_> xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s true
<diogenes_> reboot
<zenlinux> ok, tried that - getting the same behavior unfortunately. should I be setting the lid events to something other than "suspend" in the xfce power settings?
<zenlinux> yeah, looks like changing those settings re-writes the ~/.config file, so repeating the process
<diogenes_> zenlinux, yes put blank in xfce4 power manager.
<diogenes_> Switch off Display
<zenlinux> kk, going afk for few, will report back
<diogenes_> ok
<n-iCe> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<zenlinux> diogenes_: still no luck. I've tried putting the relevant config and xfconf-query info in this gist: https://gist.github.com/ScottGarman/90db55c78155379998cdfab03934c61e
<diogenes_> zenlinux, let's see if it at least works, try instead of suspend to put poweroff, HandleLidSwitch=poweroff
<zenlinux> good idea, I'll give that a spin
<diogenes_> it will work only after reboot.
<zenlinux> nod
<xubuntu23i> Yeah, i'm installing Xubuntu
<zenlinux> ok, I can confirm that HandleLidSwitch=poweroff in logind.conf works to power off the laptop
<zenlinux> upon closing the lid
<diogenes_> then it executes the command.
<zenlinux> right, and typically before I close the lid I bring up a terminal that does a tail -f of /var/log/syslog, so when I open it up again I can confirm that it was suspending
<zenlinux> I think the issue is in resume from suspend
<zenlinux> resuming from suspend seems to work fine when I do it from the Logoff/Power dialog
<zenlinux> I'm not seeing any odd messages in the syslog when I resume either - no kernel panics or video errors
<diogenes_> maybe look in bug reports, one thing i can tell for sure is that linux inherently has had problems when it comes about suspend/resume, try after resume to switch TTYs back and forth.
<zenlinux> ok, I'll keep hunting. totally appreciate the time you took to troubleshoot this with me! and it's good for me to know about the bits in ~/.config that power manager uses
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<Yogui> ¿Se puede hablar en español aquí?
<Unit193> Hello!  This is an English speaking channel, if you'd like help in Spanish please see:
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#xubuntu 2020-06-07
<Miltos> Hi ppl :-)
<Kryuna> Hi. Does anyone play Dying Light on Ubuntu/Xubuntu? I'm having troubles launching it! I'm using NVIDIA recommended drivers. (proprietary) , gtx 1050ti
<Kryuna> nevermind I fixed it!
<Kryuna> do any of you guys game on here?
<Celso> Good morning!
<RandyB201> i wanted to tell someone...
<RandyB201> the xubuntu core iso i downladed would not install for me
<RandyB201> i ended up downloading the mini.iso, when i selected xubuntu-core, the xubuntu-core did not automatically install.  i was able to install it from the terminal, though
<RandyB201> i installed synaptic, it shows up in the menu as synaptic-pkexec and does not start at all from the menu
<RandyB201> when i change that to sudo synaptic and click the box to open it in a terminal, the terminal asks me for my password and opens synaptic -- almost as easy as gksu, lol
<RandyB201> i installed lillyterm and set it to my default.  when i click on Synaptic, lilyterm opens, but the Synaptic command does not seem to get passed to lillyterm
<azagaya> Hi! i need some help! is there a way to enable autologin from console for an user in xubuntu 20.04? it seems that /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is not there anymore
<azagaya> or for gui, but i need to set autologin
<krytarik> azagaya: https://askubuntu.com/questions/530072/how-to-auto-login-in-xubuntu - despite indeed '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' not being there anymore by default now, this still applies.
<azagaya> krytarik: thanks for the answer, but unfortunately it doesnt resolve my problem in 20.04.. first, because /etc/lightdm/lghtdm.conf seems not to be present anymore. Second, the energy manager also seems to be changed. I tried every suggestion there without any help
<azagaya> I found the possible file in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-xubuntu.conf
<azagaya> But sometimes it stills asks for the password. All energy settings are set to never suspend the computer
<krytarik> azagaya: Well, I implied that you just create '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' yourself.
<azagaya> Oh, sorry.. as the article says "add the following lines" i assumed it had to exists already.. I'll try.. thanks!
<azagaya>  * Oh, sorry.. as the article says "add the following lines" i assumed it had to exists already.. I'll try.. thanks!krytarik
<Curly> What is the command to shut off  < on join ;  on part >  for IRSSI ?
<Curly> It is quite annoying.
<Curly> I found it.  https://blog.htbaa.com/news/irssi-ignore-joins-parts-quits-and-nicks-messages
